# Willing to try anything once....wtf



## katt (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok, so new goal, new journal....  three days worth of workouts to post,,, so I say screw it, I'll just start from today..  workouts are push/pull/legs and 3 days cardio per week 

Supps - Primo & anavar, small doses
5 grams creatine -split before & after wo
5  grams glutamine (I may raise this) before, after wo & before bed
fish oils 
multi-vit
flax

Today's wo 

Life Fitness Pulldown (90) 1x8 (100) 1x8 (110) 1x8
HS high row - ea side (50) 1x8 (60) 1x8 (65) 1x8
1 arm row (45) 1x8 (50) 1x8 (55) 1x8
Seated db curl (25) 1x8 (30) 1x6, 1x5
Rope curl (50) 1x8 (60) 1x8 (70) 1x8
Forearm curl, front then reverse 2 sets 15 ea way

Done.. this is only the second day of supps,, Nothing noticeable except for this morning I'm starving.. but that's normal.  Starting tomorrow I will be keeping track of my calories & macros.. so I am sure that I am eating enough


----------



## goob (Jun 26, 2007)

Willing to try anything once eh????? 

 

I'm coming right over.   With ky, a jello and a goat............


----------



## katt (Jun 26, 2007)

goob said:


> Willing to try anything once eh?????
> 
> 
> 
> I'm coming right over.   With ky, a jello and a goat............



I was ok until I came to the goat.......


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 26, 2007)

katt said:


> I was ok until I came *on* the goat.


----------



## goob (Jun 26, 2007)

katt said:


> I was ok until *I* *came to the goat*.......


 

...wait til later. .....


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh dear...!

For a moment i thought all these replies were from people wishing you luck, but at least your journal got off to an interesting start!!

Katt - very best of luck with your new journal and goals. As always, i'll be checking your postings to see if i can pinch any of your ideas!!


----------



## katt (Jun 27, 2007)

I knew I was taking a chance with the name.... with this crowd   

Anyway, no workout this morning, I was exhausted.

Today's cals 1772, 43% protein, 38 % carb, 19% fat...  I'm trying to keep the 40/40/20 for a while to see how that works for me.. Figuring to up the cals a couple hundred on workout days, watch the weight and go from there.

It's amazing that I don't feel the soreness from our back workout yet,, usually with that intense of a workout, I feel it the next day.  Cool !  Maybe it's true you can work harder and recover faster ?  

Funny story,, I had to give my hubby a glute shot last night.  He hasn't done it in so long and was really really nervous,,, I mean,really nervous.  So, I said, shit, just let me do it - .  So I slapped him on the ass and stuck it in.  It was way easier than I had thought..     I may like this!


----------



## goob (Jun 27, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Oh dear...!
> 
> For a moment i thought all these replies were from people wishing you luck, but at least your journal got off to an interesting start!!
> 
> Katt - very best of luck with your new journal and goals. As always, i'll be checking your postings to see if i can pinch any of your ideas!!


 
Don't feel left out.....I've got peanut butter, a plantain and a sheep for you.....


----------



## katt (Jun 27, 2007)

oh gawd,,,


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 27, 2007)

I'll keep my dirty thoughts to myself. lol

Good luck with the new journal, katt.


----------



## katt (Jun 28, 2007)

Today was shoulders

Standing Bar Press (40) 1x8 (50) 1x8 (60) 1x8 (70) 1x6
Side Lat Raises (17.5) 1x8 (20) 1x8 (15) 1x8
I did one set of sides, then immediately did a set of front raises, and so on.
Front Raises (17.5) 1x8 (20) 1x7 (15) 1x8
Seated rev fly (10) 1x8 (12.5) 1x8 (15) 1x8
Hyper extensions w/25 lb plate 3x15
Hanging leg raises (supported) 1x10, 2x15

I was going to put in shrugs also, but I was getting a major cramp in my back, so I decided to hold off on those till next week  

Cals for the day same as yesterday, more or less, few more cals - about 100

All in all it was a good workout, felt pretty strong,,  Legs tomorrow.. after 5 days of supps, I'm hoping to see an improvement. All I know that I'm really hungry at my three hour meal time.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2007)

katt said:


> I knew I was taking a chance with the name.... with this crowd






That's exactly what I thought when I named mine Drugs, Treadmills and TV's


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2007)

I do love the new journal name though.  I'm going to be watching too!!!

How are the supps so far?


----------



## katt (Jun 28, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I do love the new journal name though.  I'm going to be watching too!!!
> 
> How are the supps so far?



Really haven't noticed any difference yet.. except for I'm really really tired at night... I don't know what's up with that   

We'll see, we'll see....


----------



## katt (Jun 29, 2007)

LEG DAY!!!

Hack Squat Machine (90) 1x10 warm up (180) 1x8 (230) 1x8 (270)1x9
Incline Leg Press (180) 1x8 (230) 1x8 (270) 1x8
Life Fitness extensions (165) 1x8 (180) 1x8 -resisting last (195) 1x8 - resisting last one

SL DL on the Forza machine (90) 1x8 (140) 1x6 (90) 1x8
Standing Calf Raise 3 sets of 12 on #6
Sissy squats - 2 sets of 8

Ok, so next workout I need to raise the weights,, On the incline press the last set was way too easy for being a last set   
The sldl's I went back to 90, because at 140 my form wasn't good and I felt it in my back .  All in all we did more front quad work than ham's..but it was good!  Still testing the waters to see how hard I can push myself


----------



## katt (Jul 2, 2007)

Today's wo

Incline DB press (35's) 1x8 (45) 1x8 (50) 1x8 (52.5) 1x6 *PR*
DB Flat Bench (40's) 1x8 (45) 1x8 (50) 1x6 *PR*
Decline DB Fly (25) 1x8 (30) 1x8 (35) 1x7 *PR*
Cable Crossovers (50 - ea side) 1x10 (60) 1x8 (65) 1x5 *PR* (35) 1x8 heavy squeeze at the end
One arm Tricep extension (15) 1x8 (20) 1x8 (22.5) 1x7
Cable Push Downs (100) 1x10 (120) 1x8 (140) 1x8 *PR*
DB kickbacks (15) 1x8 (17.5) 1x8 (20) 1x8
Bench dips 1x15, 1x17, 1x15

Ok - so this workout totally rocked!  I felt so pumped up after we were finished it was awesome!    Starting weights were feeling pretty light. I can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow! So many PR's, way to go katt!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 2, 2007)

Bloody hell Lady!

Thats an incredible workout! Nice one!


----------



## katt (Jul 3, 2007)

Today's wo - should put a day in between chest & shoulders - front delts were still fatigued from yesterday, but oh well 

DB Press (30's) 1x8 (35) 1x8 (40) 1x8 
Upright Rows (60) 1x8 (70) 1x8 (75) 1x5 
Front Lateral DB Raise (12.5) 1x8 (15) 1x8 (17) 1x11 -need to raise next time
Lying DB Reverse Fly (12.5) 1x8 (15) 1x8 (17.5) 1x8 - raise next time
Shrugs (140) 1x10 (180) 1x8 (200) 1x7 - forgot our straps  
ss w/
hyperextensions w/25 lb plate 3x15

I was happy today with this, upright rows were heavier than I've ever done, could have done more weight on the shrugs if I had remembered our straps  - definite pump of the shoulders after we were done -


----------



## katt (Jul 3, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Bloody hell Lady!
> 
> Thats an incredible workout! Nice one!


Thanks Sam !


----------



## katt (Jul 3, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Wow! So many PR's, way to go katt!



Supps must be kicking in,,huh?   

Thanks!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 3, 2007)

How are you feeling?


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 3, 2007)

katt said:


> Today's wo
> 
> Incline DB press (35's) 1x8 (45) 1x8 (50) 1x8 (52.5) 1x6 *PR*
> DB Flat Bench (40's) 1x8 (45) 1x8 (50) 1x6 *PR*
> ...


Those numbers ain't kidding!


----------



## katt (Jul 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> How are you feeling?



Actually really good Jodi - This week will be the test, because I am upping my dosage by a little... We are being really uber strict in our eating and training for the next 7 weeks - no alcohol whatsoever!  

I am planning to get bloodwork done as well, just to keep things in check.. but everything's awesome!


----------



## katt (Jul 4, 2007)

Pull ups 2x5 (3 w/2assist), 1x5 (3 w/2 negatives) *PR*
Seated High Cable Row (90) 1x9 (110) 1x8 (130) 1x8
Oly bar Bent over row (45-bar only)1x8 (65) 1x8 (85) 1x8 (95) 1x7
Straight arm push downs (90) 1x8 (100) 1x8 (110) 1x8 *PR*
Curl Bar (35) 1x10 (55) 1x8 (65) 1x7 (70) 1x5 w/help on last 2
Seated Hammer Curl (20's) 1x8 (27.5) 1x7 (30) 1x6
Concentrations (17.5) 1x8 (20) 1x8 (22.5)1x6
Reverse Bar Curl (30) 1x8 (40) 1x8, 1x5

I was happy with this workout - felt good! Did alot of exercises that we haven't before, so I didn't have PR's on alot.  Felt good to have extra time at the gym because of the day off.

Happy 4th everyone


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 4, 2007)

Awesome Katt! The gear you have chosen to use is the absolute best for a woman. Take it easy though.

I'll give you the advice I give all first time juice users. Training with gear is so cool. Training without gear is zero fun. Think about that. Don't get me wrong. I support you for sure, especially since you poke hubby in the ass, my kind of woman! 

Honestly, unless you are a professional athlete, then steroids are a complete waste of time and money. You can still hit all of your goals, only slower.


----------



## katt (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks Jersey!  I only plan to do this one cycle, then I'm done.  But it is awesome!


----------



## katt (Jul 5, 2007)

Today's workout was just 30 minutes of cardio & abs

Hanging leg raises 3 x 8
Ball crunches 3 x15
Reverse crunch 3x15

short & sweet - done!  Tomorrow is legs!


----------



## katt (Jul 6, 2007)

ok so before I post my workout for today - I have to say, before I started taking these supps, my sleep pattern at night has always been disrupted, *always! * At least waking up every 2-3 hrs & repositioning. But now, five minutes after I hit the pillow, I'm out until morning. I gotta tell you, I feel so good right now.. very rested!  And I can totally relate to the people that get "caught up" in this, it would be extremely easy to do.  

Today's wo was legs - we only got through half, so we are going back tonight to finish ham's & deads

Back Squat (95) 1x8 (115) 1x8 (135) 1x8 (145) 1x6 *PR*
Next back squat day, I need to go below parallel - today was a test day on strength  
Life Fitness Leg Extensions (180) 1x8 (195) 1x8 (210) 1x7 *PR*
Sissy Squats - no weight 1x8, 1x12, 1x8 
Standing Calf raise machine #7, 1x12 #8, 2x12 - I need to find out what the weights are on this machine  

For the first time, when I loaded the plates on the oly bar for squats, I wasn't freaked out about the initial weight on my shoulders, which was good!

Still feeling a little bloat from the Creatine, but not so much that it's bothering me.... it's all part of the plan!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 6, 2007)

Is that leg extension a different type of machine than typical leg ext?

Nice work on the PR's.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 6, 2007)

Do you like the anavar? Wow a 210 leg extension Kelju does like 300 and hes a monster lol.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 6, 2007)

Sounds fun. Nice upper bod . How are you feeding that??

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## katt (Jul 6, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Is that leg extension a different type of machine than typical leg ext?
> 
> Nice work on the PR's.



Thanks!   We have a hammer strength machine, Life fitness & Icarian.. The life fitness one is the one we usually use, stacked plate weight that you pin.  If I am doing the Hammer Strength one, I can't do nearly as much, each leg has it's one pegs to put regular plates on.


----------



## katt (Jul 6, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Sounds fun. Nice upper bod . How are you feeding that??
> 
> Blooming tianshi lotus.



Hey bloom - that pic was when I was 16%... I'm more now.. shit I eat alot now!  Alot of meat, eggs, vege's, rice & yams... that about covers it.  Right now it's 1700 - 2000 cals a day, depending on my workouts.


----------



## katt (Jul 6, 2007)

We finished the leg workout tonight

Deadlifts (95) 1x8 (115) 1x6 (135) 1x6 (155) 1x4
Lying leg curl (100) 1x8 (120) 1x6 (130) 1x4
Glute Iso machine (ea leg) (80) 1x8 (90) 1x8 (100) 1x8

That's all we had, going home to eat


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 6, 2007)

great job on the pr's katt. seems every workout you're hitting one! 


excellent journal too. i'm gonna follow along. you're inspirational to me.


----------



## katt (Jul 9, 2007)

SheLifts said:


> great job on the pr's katt. seems every workout you're hitting one!
> 
> 
> excellent journal too. i'm gonna follow along. you're inspirational to me.




aw thanks!  That's very nice of you to say


----------



## katt (Jul 9, 2007)

We ran short today, so tonight I have to go back and do the rest of the workout after work - triceps & cardio

Incline Bar Bench (95) 1x8 (115) 1x8 (125) 1x5 *PR*
Bar Bench (flat) (95) 1x8 (115) 1x7 (135) 3 + 1 negative  woot woot *PR*
Incline Fly (27.5) 1x8 (32.5) 1x9 (35) 1x11 *PR*
Drop Set on the Icarian Chest press  (80) 1x7 (60) 1x6 (40) 1x6 oweee!

Good, good workout today, my chest feels very pumped. The last set of regular bench, my husband helped on the 3rd rep, then I wanted to do a negative for the last - well, it didn't last very long after it got about 4 inches from my chest... maybe it was just a partial negative.   

Cals are at 1798 today, haven't figured the macros yet, but will post them tonight.   My gains are showing - they are really lean - may need to up the calories a bit more  .  We are going to try to get some pic's - so I'll post them if I think they are worthy..


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 9, 2007)

wow! awesome chest workout.

how long have you been working out?


----------



## katt (Jul 9, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Do you like the anavar? Wow a 210 leg extension Kelju does like 300 and hes a monster lol.




Absolutely love it! But, again, I've never done this so anything is good! Thinking of upping the primo again next week...still thinking about it though.  And I think on those leg extensions - the plated machines are way different than the hammer strength ones... I may go to them from now on - more isolation on each leg.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 9, 2007)

katt said:


> Absolutely love it! But, again, I've never done this so anything is good! Thinking of upping the primo again next week...still thinking about it though.  And I think on those leg extensions - the plated machines are way different than the hammer strength ones... I may go to them from now on - more isolation on each leg.



I like the idea of the more mild orals they give results and less sides good choice specially since your a girl. What are you trying to isolate anyone muscle or just hitting all parts of the quad?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 9, 2007)

katt said:


> We finished the leg workout tonight
> 
> Deadlifts (95) 1x8 (115) 1x6 (135) 1x6 (155) 1x4



  Wow, a woman who deadlifts.    They're extinct at the gym where I train.


----------



## katt (Jul 9, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I like the idea of the more mild orals they give results and less sides good choice specially since your a girl. What are you trying to isolate anyone muscle or just hitting all parts of the quad?



I think I need more of the outter sweep -


----------



## katt (Jul 9, 2007)

SheLifts said:


> wow! awesome chest workout.
> 
> how long have you been working out?



It seems like forever      steadily *w/diet in place *for the last 2 years,,, prior to that 9 years total - but I ate like shit


----------



## katt (Jul 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Wow, a woman who deadlifts.    They're extinct at the gym where I train.



Yeah, they're extinct in my gym as well.. honest to gawd I think I'm the only women there that does any heavy lifting... but then again, I'm not there 24/7


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice inclines!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2007)

Awesome Sister Katt, Fantastic on the PR's too!!! Hope you don't mind me droppin in!!!


----------



## katt (Jul 9, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Awesome Sister Katt, Fantastic on the PR's too!!! Hope you don't mind me droppin in!!!



Anytime Arch!


----------



## katt (Jul 9, 2007)

Tonight I ditched the cardio.. and just did triceps   

Skull crushers (40) 1x8 (50) 1x8 (60) 1x9
ss w/
CG Bench (40) 1x8 (50) 1x8 (60) 1x14 - need to up the weights next time
Single Arm Tricep extensions (35)1x8 ea arm (40) 1x7
Dips 1x8, 1x7, 1x5 

done for today - pull tomorrow 

Macro's for today were 50/36/18..


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 10, 2007)

katt said:


> Tonight I ditched the cardio.. and just did triceps



A day without cardio is like a day without a root canal.


----------



## katt (Jul 10, 2007)

Today's wo - rest was I go, you go.. which was all good until we got to the superset, which is basically no rest between the six sets, they were murder!

Chins 1x6, 1x4, 1x5 w/hlp *PR*
Wide Grip Cable Pull Down (90) 1x8 (100) 1x8 (110) 1x8 *PR*
One arm cable Long pull (40) 1x8 (50) 1x8 (55) 1x7
ss w/
straight arm push downs (80) 1x8 (90) 1x10 (100) 1x8
Standing DB curl (25's) 1x8 (30) 1x8 (35) 1x4 - I had to try it  *PR*

Seated incline db curl (20) 1x8 (25) 1x8 (30) 1x5 *PR*
Wrist curls (40) 1x12 (50) 1x12, 1x9
One set of 15 hanging knee raises

I've never done the one arm cable pull before, it was actually good!

Cals today are at 1811,, 44% protein, 39% carb, 17% fat

Tonight is cardio & abs    I'm doing the cardio, I'm doing the cardio, I'm doing the cardio.... 

The only thing that sucks about this is the not drinking,, you know, it's summer and people are inviting you to bbq's, on the boat, etc....   but, I'm getting used to it, you gotta do what you gotta do - it's only 8 weeks.....


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 10, 2007)

good workout katt. i wish i had your strength.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2007)

Triathlon idea is awesome!  You plan on that before or after bodybuilding?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2007)

Holy workouts Batman!!!

Calm down there tiger, you're gonna grow somethin' 

YIKES workouts look amazing Katt!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh by the way --- are you gonna do the cardio?


----------



## goob (Jul 10, 2007)

Figured, I'd drop in and leave a legitimate post....not some filth about sheep or goats and fruit objects......

Workouts looking good.  Good job on the straight arm and WG cable pulldowns.  Numbers looking impressive.

What are you planning for cardio?


----------



## katt (Jul 10, 2007)

goob said:


> Figured, I'd drop in and leave a legitimate post....not some filth about sheep or goats and fruit objects......
> 
> Workouts looking good.  Good job on the straight arm and WG cable pulldowns.  Numbers looking impressive.
> 
> What are you planning for cardio?




Just incline treadmill and/or lower intensity cardio until my eight weeks are up, twice a week - 45 minutes duration.  Then I'll go back to my 3x a week after that, probably with some HIIT incorporated in.

Thanks for not posted about the goats.... I was curious to see what was next


----------



## katt (Jul 10, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Triathlon idea is awesome!  You plan on that before or after bodybuilding?



Totally after.  I want to do a competition first.  Probably in April.. then I'll see.


----------



## katt (Jul 10, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Oh by the way --- are you gonna do the cardio?



I'm going to do the cardio, I'm going to do the cardio, I'm going to do the cardio, I'm going to do the cardio, I'm going to do the cardio, I'm going to do the cardio, I'm going to do the cardio, I'm going to do the cardio, I'm going to do the cardio....


----------



## katt (Jul 10, 2007)

SheLifts said:


> good workout katt. i wish i had your strength.



You'll get there..... it helps that I have my hubby pushing the hell out of me


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 10, 2007)

katt said:


> Totally after.  I want to do a competition first.  Probably in April.. then I'll see.



Ill be interested to see how you get rdy all i know is how the bodybuilders do it.


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 10, 2007)

katt said:


> Totally after.  I want to do a competition first.  Probably in April.. then I'll see.



what kind of competition? fitness/figure/bodybuilding?


----------



## katt (Jul 10, 2007)

SheLifts said:


> what kind of competition? fitness/figure/bodybuilding?



I want to stay away from figure/fitness if at all possible.  I will attempt bb if I get enough size on my legs... that's my weak point right now.


----------



## katt (Jul 10, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Ill be interested to see how you get rdy all i know is how the bodybuilders do it.



You think it would be different for me?


----------



## katt (Jul 10, 2007)

Tonight was 30 minutes cardio on the incline treadmill & abs

ball crunches 1x20, 1x10, 1x8
reverse crunch 1x15, 2x12
hanging knee raises (supported) 2x15

my ab strength sucks


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice job katt.


----------



## katt (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks BB! 

Ok, so while this is my first time at this, and I really don't know what to expect..  I'm starting on my 3rd week, my weight is up 5 pounds, I'm at 139 right now, but mirror wise, I am thinking I look leaner than when I started.  I'm wondering if I still need to increase the calories....its really confusing  

Today's wo
Hammer Strength Press (70) 1x9 (90) 1x8 (110) 1x6
DB Lateral Raise (single arm) (20) 1x8 (22.5) 1x8 (25) 1x8
Cable front raise (20 ea side) 1x10 (30) 1x8 (40) 1x7
Rev flys on the pec dec (50) 1x8 (60) 1x8 (70) 1x6

Hyper extensions (25 lb plate) 3x15
Shrugs on the Forza Machine (140) 1x10 (180) 1x8 (230) 1x4 (200) 1x4
my last two sets of shrugs were no rest, I did the 4 reps then dropped the weight and did another 4..  

Again, all my sets today were PR's, although I didn't put it down.   No cardio tonight - tomorrow is legs  

Cals for today 1943   40% protein/41% carb/ 19% fat


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice!!!!

 Katt


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 11, 2007)

Holy moly you're getting strong! Nice work.


----------



## bob-bag-o-bones (Jul 11, 2007)

*first time on this site. pretty impressive i must say*



katt said:


> Thanks BB!
> 
> Ok, so while this is my first time at this, and I really don't know what to expect..  I'm starting on my 3rd week, my weight is up 5 pounds, I'm at 139 right now, but mirror wise, I am thinking I look leaner than when I started.  I'm wondering if I still need to increase the calories....its really confusing
> 
> ...


----------



## bob-bag-o-bones (Jul 11, 2007)

i was reading your wo #s and must say that u have alot going for u-not that many strng women out there. nothing like a good set of muscles to partner up with


----------



## katt (Jul 11, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Holy moly you're getting strong! Nice work.



Yeah, I'm gaining in strength... I hope the muscle size grows too


----------



## katt (Jul 11, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Nice!!!!
> 
> Katt



Hiya Fitty


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 11, 2007)

katt said:


> You think it would be different for me?



Yeah lower calories i was eating 3500 to maintain.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2007)

OMG, Look at all those PR's!!!


----------



## katt (Jul 12, 2007)

Well, yesterday when I was driving home, it was so incredibly hot, I decided to stop by 7-11 for a slurpee...(I love them).. so I got a huge one, half with crystal light raspberry,,, and came home.  Decided to look up exactly how many calories are in those things....600 whopping calories!!     I guess those will be few & far between... good thing I'm trying to put on weight right now     But - I got on the scale this morning and I was two pounds down.. 

Today was a U Tube day at the gym... my husbands last set of front squats, the bar was slipping, and we didn't have the saftey bars in place     so in an attempt of my trying to help, we both went down on our asses! 
 Lesson Learned

Front Squats
(65) 10 wu
(85) 10 wu
(105) 6
(115) 2, r/p 3
(120) 3 w/hlp on last

Hammer Strength Extensions (per side)
(25) 8
(35) 8
(45) 3 + 2 negatives

ss w/
Hammer strength calf raise
(45) 2x12, 1x17

sissy squats 3x10

Today the front squats took forever!!  It was a good 25-30 minutes before we were done, which only left 15-20 minutes left.  But I looked back in our book when we did them last, and my ending weight was 85 lbs.. so that's good!  We'll have to go back tonight to finish hams.  

Cals for the day 2221... 42% protein/42% carb/ 10% fat..  fat is down today


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 12, 2007)

That's a huge jump in weight on your front squats! Nice one!!


----------



## bob-bag-o-bones (Jul 12, 2007)

r u planning on competing? and what comp.  do u have more pics to help get a better look at your progress


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice squats Katt!!!

You didn't have camera rollin' on that one???  
Always press record -- Always!


----------



## katt (Jul 12, 2007)

bob-bag-o-bones said:


> r u planning on competing? and what comp.  do u have more pics to help get a better look at your progress



Yes

bodybuilding in April

just before pic's which are horrible     I'll post some soon


----------



## katt (Jul 12, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Nice squats Katt!!!
> 
> You didn't have camera rollin' on that one???
> Always press record -- Always!




I wish we had a camera... that could have been some serious advertising for what not to do in the gym..


----------



## katt (Jul 12, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> That's a huge jump in weight on your front squats! Nice one!!



Thanks Sammy.... I love the front squats now!  Better feel in the glutes when you go way down


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2007)

How did that cycle you did a few months ago go?


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 12, 2007)

katt said:


> I want to stay away from figure/fitness if at all possible.  I will attempt bb if I get enough size on my legs... that's my weak point right now.



i have every bit of faith that you can do it and succeed. good luck.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 12, 2007)

You do a husband and wife workout?!  That's so damn cool!

Oh, and next time bring a video camera.


----------



## katt (Jul 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> How did that cycle you did a few months ago go?



uh.... I didn't do one a couple months ago, not that I can remember anyway!

I was talking about this one probably - it got pushed back a few weeks


----------



## katt (Jul 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You do a husband and wife workout?!  That's so damn cool!
> 
> Oh, and next time bring a video camera.



It's good - he hasn't pissed me off enough to not workout with him.. 

Uh yeah,, I'll remember that video camera


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2007)

Awww that was it then. I remember you talking about it, I just thought you went ahead with it.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 12, 2007)

katt, I see you're kicking some major ass on those front squats!! Way to go!


----------



## katt (Jul 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> katt, I see you're kicking some major ass on those front squats!! Way to go!



It's good - you shoulda watched me do my very last rep though.... I went down..... and I couldn't get back up ... I was just squatting there, saying "help"


----------



## bob-bag-o-bones (Jul 12, 2007)

well if by chance u happen to hurt him doing squats, or he pisses u off, i could always use a good work out partner, with a camera-haha


----------



## goob (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice WO!  Front squats are superb.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 12, 2007)

katt said:


> It's good - you shoulda watched me do my very last rep though.... I went down..... and I couldn't get back up ... I was just squatting there, saying "help"


That's called going to true failure  .  Hardcore Katt!


----------



## katt (Jul 12, 2007)

Tonight we finished what we started

Seated Leg Press (single leg) 
(135) 1x 8 ea leg
(155) 1x8
(175) 1x8 r/p 1x5
(195) 1x8

Deadlifts
(95) 1x8
(115) 1x8
(135) 1x8 - *PR*

Hammer Strength Ham Curl 
(70) 1x8
(80) 1x6
(90) 1x4 + 3 negatives *PR*

Glute machine - single leg
(80) 1x8 
(90) 1x8
(100) 1x10 *PR*

ok, so now my legs are fried .. I'm done..


----------



## katt (Jul 12, 2007)

bob-bag-o-bones said:


> well if by chance u happen to hurt him doing squats, or he pisses u off, i could always use a good work out partner, with a camera-haha



hahaha.. good one bob - I'll let you know


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 13, 2007)

katt said:


> Thanks Sammy.... I love the front squats now!  Better feel in the glutes when you go way down



Thats quite funny you calling me Sammy - reminds me of my friend at uni who used to call me Sammy the Snake.

I always found it amusing cos she had the most horrendous lisp. Go figure


----------



## katt (Jul 13, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Thats quite funny you calling me Sammy - reminds me of my friend at uni who used to call me Sammy the Snake.
> 
> I always found it amusing cos she had the most horrendous lisp. Go figure



Would that be a good thing or a bad thing????


----------



## katt (Jul 13, 2007)

Well today we really didn't want to take a day off,, go figure... So we just did a full body, excluding legs..  

Skull Crushers 
(80) 1x8
(60) 1x8
(70) 1x8 - *PR *this last set friggin hurt

ss w/

CGB
(50) 1x8 
(60) 1x8
(70) 1x8 *PR*
DB Bench 
(45) 1x6 -ok, so I've never pre-exhausted my triceps before   
(47.5) 1x8 - got back into the groove here   
(52.5) 1x5 *PR*

21's
(50) 1 set

Life Fitness Seated Pull 
(95) 1x8
(110) 1x8
(130) 1x8 *PR*

So, I really like this workout also... A little different than the norm, but still PR's across the board,,, it's going to suck when I stop taking my supps     I hope I can retain alot of my strength afterwards.

Cals 2161, 43% pro, 37% carb, 20% fat ..  I'm still at 137 on the scale.. 
Maybe after this weekend if it doesn't budge and it still looks like I'm leaning out more, I'll have to up the cal's again.. Geez, how much do you friggin have to eat here?????  I'm full 24/7,, well, not in the morning anyway! haha


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 13, 2007)

2161 and you're still leaning out, but you wanna up the cals??  I'm a little confused -- and it's only because I'm a total retard when it comes to supps like that, but what's up?  If you're eating more but leaning out....uhhmmmm......what is it again and where can I get some??????

Your PR's are sick!!!   
 I'm a total weakling


----------



## katt (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey Fitty   - my eight week purpose to to gain mass, which I'm doing, I can tell. But I don't think I should be losing weight!!!  The anavar is a good fat reduction supp.. And the combination I am taking is suppose to give me lean gains.  I should really post my diet and see if anyone has suggestions...

As far as the PR's... they are totally drug induced


----------



## katt (Jul 13, 2007)

Ok so I decided to post what I ate yesterday - approx 2200 cals 

I don't eat before I go to the gym at 5 a.m... maybe I should start eating yogurt & oats like I use to ??

Meal 1 -PWO  6 eggs, (1 yolk) 1 cup oats & banana
Meal 2 - turkey burger (3 oz), 1/2 C rice, tsp olive oil, 1 cup grape tomatoes
Meal 3 - 3 oz fish, 1 c rice, 1 tsp olive oil, 1 cup cukes
Meal 4 - 3 oz fish, 1/2 c rice, 1 cup cukes
Meal 5 - 4 oz chicken, 2 cups salad, 2 T FF dressing
Meal 6 - Casein shake (40 gms protein) before bed

that's basically what I eat, except for usually I have 4 oz of meat per meal.  I vary the rice with yams, and usually I don't have 2 fish meals a day, it's normally chicken or turkey, and sometimes elk steak.. My vege's are way down, alot less than what I eat when on a cut.  If anyone has suggestions, feel free... 

Oh I supp w/  3000 mg fish oils, 1000 mg flax, multi-vit and 1000 mg of calcium a day


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 13, 2007)

katt said:


> Would that be a good thing or a bad thing????



Neither - its just rather amusing!  

I respond to any Sam variant - ive even been Samuel on a few occasions!  

Fantastic workouts BTW - looking strong as always!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 13, 2007)

Tsk Tsk Tsk........you should never workout on an empty stomach!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow i do believe those skull crushers are better than my best gj Katt!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 13, 2007)

Also it would be nice to see more natural sources of calcium in your diet.


----------



## katt (Jul 13, 2007)

Jodi - yeah I know,,,,,,,  

Brutus.. I'm not a big dairy fan... unless it's ice cream     That's why I thought yogurt would be a good choice....I can handle that.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 13, 2007)

I was the same way but if you slowly add it in you shouldn't get cramps and yeah yogurts the shit!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow, Sister Katt, or should I say Sister PR, awesome w/o's you have goin on in here!!! Enjoy the weekend!!!


----------



## bob-bag-o-bones (Jul 13, 2007)

katt-what is your height and weight-thats a lot of intake in a day, but it is good clean eating.  i have never worked out at 5 am, so i have always had a chance to get some food in me first. have u ever thougth about working out after work.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 13, 2007)

Very motivating journal katt!!  I get fired up just looking at how hard you work...I assume 21's were curls??


----------



## katt (Jul 13, 2007)

bob - I'm 5'4"... read the first entry in this journal and you'll see I'm taking anavar & primo...   

And no - I don't work out after work, because that's when all the young kids come into the weight room, standing around bs'ing, and it fucking pisses me off when I can't get to the weight/machine that I need to because they are hanging on it talking on their cell phones!!!!!!!!  Whew,, that brought out some aggression, didn't it??

bb - yes the 21's were curls.. they hurt like a mo fo after just one set


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 13, 2007)

katt said:


> bob - I'm 5'4"... read the first entry in this journal and you'll see I'm taking anavar & primo...
> 
> *And no - I don't work out after work, because that's when all the young kids come into the weight room, standing around bs'ing, and it fucking pisses me off when I can't get to the weight/machine that I need to because they are hanging on it talking on their cell phones!!!!!!!!  Whew,, that brought out some aggression, didn't it??*
> bb - yes the 21's were curls.. they hurt like a mo fo after just one set



I blame it on roid rage!


----------



## katt (Jul 14, 2007)

No Brutus - I had this attitude before I started this cycle.. but, whatever works   

Today was a mix of different fill-in things. tomorrow is a day off - yay!

Step ups  w/db's (7 risers on ea side)
(20's) 
1x10
(25) 1x10
(30) 1x8 barely got the last one !

Standing Calf Raise (machine)
#8 1x15

#9 - 1x15, 1x10 - uber burn on the last set..
I again, asked the front desk person how much each plate was on this machine,, just got a dumb ass look and "maybe 20 lbs".. 

Hanging Leg Raises
1x12
1x10 + 1x5 (knee raise)
1x8 + 1x4 (knee)

Reverse crunch 
3x15

Hanging side crunch
2x6 per side

I need to really work on my ab strength, the burn is so intense

Done - today's evening meal is a bbq w/hamburgers & potatoe salad..mmmm gawd, how long has it been since I've had potatoe salad..

have a great weekend!


----------



## goob (Jul 14, 2007)

Looking good Katt. My custom workouts are usually a mix of 'fill in things' and new ideas - and usually my favourite!

Hanging side crunch sounds hard and painful.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 14, 2007)

goob said:


> Looking good Katt. My custom workouts are usually a mix of 'fill in things' and new ideas - and usually my favourite!
> 
> Hanging side crunch sounds hard and painful.



I would never do those then again im always paranoid about my waist getting magically bigger lol.

Looks like someone felt the burn huh katt lol.


----------



## katt (Jul 14, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I would never do those then again im always paranoid about my waist getting magically bigger lol.
> 
> Looks like someone felt the burn huh katt lol.



I never do them either Brutus... but I just threw them in for a filler...

Probably won't do them any more.. my obliques seem to grow fast


----------



## katt (Jul 14, 2007)

goob said:


> Looking good Katt. My custom workouts are usually a mix of 'fill in things' and new ideas - and usually my favourite!
> 
> Hanging side crunch sounds hard and painful.



They were hard & painful...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 14, 2007)

katt said:


> I don't eat before I go to the gym at 5 a.m... maybe I should start eating yogurt & oats like I use to ??
> 
> Meal 1 -PWO 6 eggs, (1 yolk) 1 cup oats & banana
> Meal 2 - turkey burger (3 oz), 1/2 C rice, tsp olive oil, 1 cup grape tomatoes
> ...


I workout in the evening, but I used to workout first thing.  I know where you are coming from, it is so hard to eat at that time, then lift weights.  A light meal of yogurt would work.

I think you are right on.  Anavar is going to make you leaner, don't worry about that just means it is working.  My only advice would be to consume some whey protein with the PWO meal, and my God girl, eat some red meat!  Most stores now have 96% beef which is as lean as poultry.  Nothing like beef for packing on the beef.

And don't sell yourself short.  Yeah, the gains are mainly drug induced, but about 50% of that is psychological.    You go girl.


----------



## katt (Jul 15, 2007)

I have elk & deer in my freezer, that's pretty lean meat..


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 15, 2007)

since you stopped by my journal, I wanted to pay the favor back and make a visit to yours  

Everything looks like it is going great in here, so just keep up the good work...

How are you liking things on your cycle right now?  I so wish I could try it just one time, just to see the damage I could do if I was on something  .  I just don't know how I would psychologically handle coming off, when I am sure regardless of how good your PCT is, you will still get smaller and lose SOME of the gains you made.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 15, 2007)

Lookin' good katt. 
If you want a stronger core I would train it first. I always used to do it at the end but by then I was too tired to give it 100%. You could also throw in some stabilization work- like bird dogs, planks and some more rotational work too.
Just a thought...


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 15, 2007)

katt said:


> I have elk & deer in my freezer, that's pretty lean meat..



 i want it


----------



## katt (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Stewart - I am really liking it now!  I realize that when it's over, I will lose some strength and size, but it's all good!  Psychologically I think it'll be a peice of cake,,, just another chapter in the book - live & learn!

BB - I've thought of that also.. I have never done planks or bird dogs, I probably need to throw those in.

Brutus - come on over, we'll have a bbq!!!  I'm very fortunate that I have the opportunity to hunt  


We went to a bbq last night - was talking to some of the other gals from the gym on competing in April - I'm still on the fence about my leg growth, I think I need to do one heavy day and one light day a week to spark some growth, or go back to the drop sets like Jodi suggested and stick with it..  That's really the only thing that I'm concerned about right now - gawd I'm so insanely anal.... I guess someone made me this way for a reason, other than to drive my husband nuts.. haha


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh man how did I ever miss this journal!

A female gym rat, a hunter, and not afraid to pin the hubby oh yea!!  LOL  My kinda girl!

Great lookin cycle and setup!  How long you plan on running it?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 15, 2007)

Sure ill just fly over to the northwest and get some nice BBQ!


----------



## katt (Jul 16, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Oh man how did I ever miss this journal!
> 
> A female gym rat, a hunter, and not afraid to pin the hubby oh yea!!  LOL  My kinda girl!
> 
> Great lookin cycle and setup!  How long you plan on running it?



8 weeks - maybe 9  Until the 20th or 27th of August


----------



## katt (Jul 16, 2007)

Today's wo - 

DB Incline Press
(35's) 1x10 wu
(45) 1x8
(50) 1x8
(55) 1x5 *PR*

DB Flat Bench
(40) 1x8
(45) 1x8
(52.5) 1x6

Cable Crossovers (per side)
(50) 1x10
(60) 1x8
(65) 1x8 *PR*

One Arm Overhead Tri Exten
(17.5) 1x8
(20) 1x8
(22.5) 1x8 *PR*

Cable Pushdowns
(110) 1x8 
(130) 1x8
(140) 1x8

DB kickbacks
(17.5) 1x8 (22.5) 1x8 (25) 1x8 *PR-* this one was hard to hold up for the squeeze  

Done - I did manage to get down oats & yogurt before we went this morning. and had the rest after I got home.. 

Today is a "membership appreciation" evening at the gym.. bbq, drawing for the grand prize of 2,000 (I'm crossing my fingers we win!!!)  plus they are giving away supps, tanning, etc.. fun fun


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2007)

katt said:


> Today's wo -
> 
> DB Incline Press
> (35's) 1x10 wu
> ...



Great workout katt!!!

Good luck on the membership app deal!  Hope you score big!


----------



## bob-bag-o-bones (Jul 16, 2007)

well katt, the weights just keep going up. that is great. it would be nice to see more women training with the intensity that it sounds like u have.  they all want to be lean and minimal muscle. so wht kind of work do u do to get ready for hunting. and what do u hunt.


----------



## katt (Jul 16, 2007)

bob-bag-o-bones said:


> well katt, the weights just keep going up. that is great. it would be nice to see more women training with the intensity that it sounds like u have.  they all want to be lean and minimal muscle. so wht kind of work do u do to get ready for hunting. and what do u hunt.




Intense cardio on the stairmill.... although it's not even the same as when you get up in elevation, it's a pretty good pre-workout for the actual one    Hunting is so insanely hard, both physical & mental..  We hunt elk, deer, bear and we have a mountain lion permit for safety purposes.. you have to get actually attacked before you can shoot one without a permit, and I don't really want that to happen.


----------



## katt (Jul 16, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Great workout katt!!!
> 
> Good luck on the membership app deal!  Hope you score big!



Thanks!  I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## bob-bag-o-bones (Jul 16, 2007)

well if u do enough cardio, you can just outrun the cat, instead of shooting it.
your husband doesnt mind u being a hunter, a lot of guys like it for their time.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 16, 2007)

Outstanding w/o Sister Katt!!!


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks like the pr's are easy to come by!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 16, 2007)

yea you aint kiddin about hunting being hard....especially your area!


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2007)

dropping by to say - nice avi!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 17, 2007)

Im seeing the PRs Gj girl!


----------



## katt (Jul 17, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> yea you aint kiddin about hunting being hard....especially your area!



I know, stupid hard...  Funny story, my second year of hunting we were walking back to camp (we are in 3 miles on a closed road).. we came across a guy (older - out of shape) from Colorado that was walking the road and told us that he hadn't seen a single elk since he'd been there.  He bought an out of state tag and didn't know the terrain.  We just chuckled and pointed up the hill into the pile of shit & brush, and said "they're up there"  ... he's like...huh?????

We laughed for so long about that....


----------



## katt (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks FF & Brutus....

Today was legs - all drop sets-no rest      I sucked at some, and hurt like hell on some.

Front squats 
(65) wu 10
(115) 4
(105) 5
(85) 6
(65) 10

Incline Leg Press
(320) 5
(270) 6
(180) 8
(90) 10  my gawd this hurt so bad... focus, focus,, just one more rep

Life Fitness Leg Extensions
(195) 9
(180) 3
(165) Fail   
(150) 2

SLDL on the Forza Machine
(190) 6
(140) 8
(90) 10

Seated Leg press for Calves
(215) 20
(175) 10
(135) 8

Can I tell you right now.. oweeeee!    I don't know what was worse, the pain or trying to catch my breath between sets..  On the extensions, it wasn't pain at the end, it was just that I couldn't physically lift the weight, I was spent!

Today's cals 2001,  39% protein, 47% carb, 14% fat

Meal 1 - Yogurt (didn't put the oats in)
Meal 2 - Oats, whey banana (pwo)
Meal 3 - Chicken, yam, sesame oil, tomatoes
Meal 4 - Tuna, rice, sesame oil, soy, cukes
Meal 5 - Chicken, Yam, soy, cukes
Meal 6 - Elk Burger, Salad, FF Dressing
Meal 7 - Casein Shake 

Snack - Turkey Jerky


----------



## katt (Jul 17, 2007)

New photos uploaded in my gallery....

Something about trying to take photos, while you retain water & feel like shit.... oh well... it's only 8 weeks, right?????


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 17, 2007)

Damn.  Katt, very impressive.


----------



## katt (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks Iain...  

thanks for stopping by


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh I read a few journals, just don't usually comment.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 17, 2007)

You look fantastic katt! Great job!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2007)

You go girl!


----------



## katt (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks guys... I appreciate it ... today especially..


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 17, 2007)

You look _buff_!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 17, 2007)

Dear Beast,
uuuuhhhh........ I mean Katt!

















daaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmnnnnn!!!!   





_please do not go look at my puny little workout_


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 17, 2007)

You do look good. The best BBers also are the ones who always see themselves as shit its that never ending drive to improve.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 17, 2007)

Well said Brutus!


----------



## katt (Jul 17, 2007)

yeah,,,, I'm going to be this way for the rest of my life... my poor husband..

he continually tells me that I'm too hard on myself.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 17, 2007)

Very impressive Katt, you really bulked up!


----------



## katt (Jul 18, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Very impressive Katt, you really bulked up!



Yeah Jersey - I'm really curious as to what I'll look like after I cut!


----------



## katt (Jul 18, 2007)

Today was push - 

WG pullups 
4 + 3 neg
3 + 2 neg
4 + 2 neg 

T Bar Rows
(45) wu  8
(70) 8
(80) 8

Seated Underhand Cable Row
(80) 8
(90) 8
(100) 8 - w/hlp on the last one

Rack Pulls - 1st time on these - (thanks Stewart!)
(115) 10
(155) 8
(185) 8
(205) 7 - jeesusss my back was feeling really tight

Shrugs
(180) 7
(200) 2x6

Back tonight to do biceps,, ran out of time.  I've come to terms with the whole "bulking" thing... for the day anyway     Weight this morning was at 140.. so up 2 pounds

Cals for the day 2011, 39% pro/45% carb/ 15 % fat..  need to work on this ratio a bit to get it more to the 40/40/20.. but I'm still taking in 193 1/2 grams of protein today, so I think that's sufficient.

The best part of this - not being sore!!! After that leg workout yesterday, I thought for sure I would be feeling it today, but just a little tightness, no soreness... yippeeeee!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2007)

Just checked out your gallery and I have only one thing to say.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 18, 2007)

I second that motion!     <---see two, second...get it?    Don't mind me, I'm goofy today!


I'd kill for your waist girl!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I second that motion!   <---see two, second...get it?  Don't mind me, I'm goofy today!
> 
> 
> I'd kill for your waist girl!


do'nt be silly...you're goofy...everyday! 

BTW: Katt...what they said! nice #'s!


----------



## katt (Jul 18, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I second that motion!     <---see two, second...get it?    Don't mind me, I'm goofy today!
> 
> 
> I'd kill for your waist girl!



You gotta get a slight twist in the pic... then it makes your waist look smaller....


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 18, 2007)

hey katt, very nice workout you have there! 

just took a gander at your gallery, and its lookin good!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 18, 2007)

Awesome!!


----------



## bob-bag-o-bones (Jul 18, 2007)

with a wife looking like u do, i think your husband wont have a problem with u being hard on your self, as long as he is supportive.  keep up the great w/o's


----------



## bob-bag-o-bones (Jul 18, 2007)

im going to print off pics from gallery in poster size for my wifes motivation.
so i'll say.


----------



## goob (Jul 18, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> hey katt, very nice workout you have there!
> 
> just took a gander at your gallery, and its lookin good!


 

Same here. Just goes to show what ood hard work does to one.  Weel done Katt.  Long hair looks good too.


----------



## the other half (Jul 18, 2007)

your journal was highly reckomed to me as a must see.

hhhhooootttttt

see u at dinner u nite


----------



## katt (Jul 18, 2007)

the other half said:


> your journal was highly reckomed to me as a must see.
> 
> hhhhooootttttt
> 
> see u at dinner u nite



gawd, would you learn how to spell??


----------



## the other half (Jul 18, 2007)

nobody ever said i was smart. u f f


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## katt (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2007)

the other half said:


> nobody ever said i was smart. u f f



Well you were smart enough to marry katt.


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

I will say your body is one of the best bodies I have seen on a female! There is a girl or 2 who goes to the gym I am right now that is close, but I think you still get the nod. And thats only from a pictures perspective! You probably blow them away in person. 

Also there isnt but 1 girl in the gym I am at who can do a pullups! Very nice!


----------



## katt (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks D - that's really nice of you to say..


----------



## katt (Jul 18, 2007)

ok - we went back and finished out workout from this morning - biceps.

We tried a program that was in the last muscle & fitness magazine.. we did a strength builder, size builder & refining move.  I really don't know if I liked it, but ...

DB Hammer Curls 
(30) 1x6
(32.5) 1x6
(27.5) 1x8

Standing Bar Curl
(50) 1x8
(60) 1x8
(50) 1x10

Preacher curl
(35) 1x10
(45) 1x10
(35) 1x15

Reverse Curls
(30) 1x10
(40) 2x10

I'm tired now, time to fix my food for tomorrow and go to bed...


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

Lots of food I hope! Your biceps are awesome.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 19, 2007)

Thats a LOT of curls! :-S


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 19, 2007)

thats a whole lotta curls LOL


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 19, 2007)

katt said:


> SLDL on the Forza Machine
> (190) 6
> (140) 8
> (90) 10



Sorry - im a little behind. But 190lb for a SLDL is awesome   I manage 120lb for a few reps but 190 is really amazing! No wonder your figure is so fantastic  

Also, great pics. As you say, it will be very interesting to see the difference once you cut!


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

Sam - I couldn't do that many, it was so heavy!

Deadbolt & Gaz - Yeah it's a shitload of curls.. but the reverse curls were suppose to target the forearms,, but after I finished them, I like wrist curls better


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

Today's wo - wasn't stellar - started out good, but I lost steam quick today. I think tomorrow with be a complete day off, rather than a whole body workout.  For the first time in a long time, my body is feeling really fatigued! 

DB Press Neutral Grip
(25's) wu 1x10
(30) 1x9
(35) 1x8
(40) 1x9

Upright Rows (Cables)
(70) 1x10
(80) 1x10
(90) 1x10 - all sets were with a pause at the top and slow on the negative

Side Lateral Raises - this is where I lost my strength  
(20's) 2x8
(22.5) 1x6

Lying Lateral Bar Raise - Just saw this one in the Muscle & Fitness Mag
(20) 1x8
(30) 1x3 - then (20) 1x6
(20) 1x8 - these were really hard.. I put back the 30 because I couldn't control the negative - it was just dropping with no resistance whatsoever

Reverse DB Fly
(12.5's) 1x8 
(15) 1x8
(17.5) 1x8

Cals for the day 2016,, 39% protein, 43% carb, 17% fat..


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn your catching up to me on those uprights jp.  I can see why your arms are so big with that kinda volume you put into them.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 19, 2007)

Look at those guns.  Grr...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 19, 2007)

I can do 40s on uprights...     

I'm a weakling....you got it goin' on though girly!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow! You have super strong shoulders or should I say boulders!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 19, 2007)

great workout katt!

I like those neutral grip DB presses, I'm throwing those into my next one.


----------



## Double D (Jul 19, 2007)

Incredible workout!


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks guys.. I try,,, I try,,,,


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 20, 2007)

Happy Friday!


----------



## katt (Jul 20, 2007)

IT'S FRIDAY!!!
     

Yeah.... I'm just a tad excited....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 20, 2007)

lookin good ands some awsome numbers in here!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 20, 2007)

I'll be 'cited this evening when I can have a glass of wine!  

Right now I gotta get ready to go do cardio!!!


----------



## katt (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah,,, we are going to a big bash at one of my friends lake house.... free beer..... I haven't had anything since about 3 weeks ago... I may have to have just one beer.......


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 20, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah,,, we are going to a big bash at one of my friends lake house.... free beer..... I haven't had anything since about 3 weeks ago... I may have to have just one beer.......


MMMMMM...... beer.

Workouts looking good Katt!


----------



## the other half (Jul 20, 2007)

i guess i know who is driving 2nite!!!!! that sucks


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2007)

Fantastic w/o's in here Sister Katt!!!


----------



## katt (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok - so today was our leg workout - so we looked up a new routine, and found "Tony's Mass Blast Leg Workout" ...  10 exercises, alternating front & backs, with just enough rest between to let your partner do their set, then you go.. 10-15 reps on each one, 3 sets..   Ok,, so by the 4th exercise, we were like... M*%#%R F*#@KER.... who the hell chose this one?????    On some of them I really didn't know what my starting weight should be, so I went light,,, boy am I glad I did   

Back Squats
(65) wu 1x10
(90) 1x10
(115) 1x10
(135) 1x10

Romanian Deadlifts
(65) 1x10
(95) 1x15
(115) 1x15

Split Squats
(15's) 1x10 ea leg
(20s) 2x15 ea leg

Angeled Leg Press (high position)
(90) 1x15
(140) 1x15
(180) 1x15

Leg Extensions
(135) 1x10
(150) 1x10
(165) 1x9  

Lying Leg Curl
(80) 1x15
(90) 1x10
(100) 1x7

Adductor Machine
(80) 1x15
(90) 1x15
(100) 1x10

Abductor Machine 
(80) 1x15
(90) 1x14
(100) 1x10

HS Seated Calf Raise
(45) 2x10, 1x12

Standing Calf Raise 
(#7) 3x12

Can you say........ ok, just try to walk now!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2007)

So you and your husband did that same workout?  Tomorrow is going to be a fun day in your house.    Your daughter will be waiting on both of you.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 21, 2007)

YouTube Video









 ^


----------



## P-funk (Jul 21, 2007)

that fucking thing didn't even scrub the glass with soap.  what a bunch of horse shit.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 21, 2007)

^ Yeah. Make sure if you get a robot that it's not a lazy robot.


----------



## katt (Jul 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> So you and your husband did that same workout?  Tomorrow is going to be a fun day in your house.    Your daughter will be waiting on both of you.



she's at her mom's until Wednesday


----------



## katt (Jul 21, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ Yeah. Make sure if you get a robot that it's not a lazy robot.



Can I get one of those????


----------



## goob (Jul 22, 2007)

Great stuff Katt.  How do you find the spilt squats?  Torture are'nt they.


----------



## katt (Jul 22, 2007)

They hurt


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 22, 2007)

katt said:


> They hurt



I bet.........After that leg workout


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 22, 2007)

awesome workout Katt! I can only imagine what your legs felt like after that!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 23, 2007)

i know it's probably in here somewhere, but what is your height/weight?? you are pushing some AMAZING numbers...especially your leg ext./curls.....


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 23, 2007)

Dear Lord! You must have been in the gym for hours doing that leg workout!!

Fantastic to break from the norm sometimes though!


----------



## katt (Jul 23, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> i know it's probably in here somewhere, but what is your height/weight?? you are pushing some AMAZING numbers...especially your leg ext./curls.....



Hey B - thanks for stopping in~~ I'm 5'4 and weight right now is right at 140...I'm bulking     I'll just be glad when I can start cutting again.   Bulking is not good in the summer.


----------



## katt (Jul 23, 2007)

ok so I think the next leg wo will be Wednesday.. I actually felt I could do another one (light one) today, although I'm still a little sore. 

Today's workout sucked..I thought anyway.. Bench was ok,, but when we got to triceps I just failed miserably.

Incline Bench (bar)
(65) wu
1x10
(95) 1x8
(115) 1x6
(125) 1x5

Reg Bench
(95) 1x8
(115) 1x4, 1x6

Pec Dec
(90) 1x10
(110) 1x10
(120) 1x8

Skull Crushers
(50) 1x8
(60) 2x7
ss w/
CG Bench
(50) 1x8
(60) 1x1,,  1x6

Dips  bw 5/2/2   crap!  Can I count 1/2's & 1/3's here??   

Whatever....it was still ok,, but not stellar..

Happy Monday!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank wo looks great! After all that pressing doing dips would be tough for anyone...and you still pumped out 5 so good on you!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 23, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Thank wo looks great! After all that pressing doing dips would be tough for anyone...and you still pumped out 5 so good on you!



'Tis true! I do BW Dips 3rd out of 6 exercises and still only manage 3!! You should be well pleased!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 23, 2007)

Supersetting skullcrushers w/CG bench is tough!  No wonder your tri's were fried after that workout.


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

You bench more than some guys I know! Nice work.....


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2007)

Excellent w/o Sister Katt, VERY Well done!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 23, 2007)

katt said:


> Back Squats
> (65) wu 1x10
> (90) 1x10
> (115) 1x10
> ...




I'm just gonna go ahead and  and I didn't even do that damn workout


----------



## katt (Jul 23, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I'm just gonna go ahead and  and I didn't even do that damn workout




Ok so for the longest time, I have said..... that would be kinda cool to work so hard that you feel nauseated....   After my leg workout last time....nothing! Nothing at all - I was tired, I could barely walk, but no upset stomach...  I think I'm incapable of getting sick... damn it!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 23, 2007)

I hear people say that all the time.  I have never felt like I was going to puke.  On an intense set of squats though, I feel close to blacking out.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeah - me too. Even when we were doing 1 minute sprints on the rowing machines with a 30s break, until we literally fell off the machine. I was VERY dizzy with blurred vision - but nada on the pukey front.

It makes me wonder though, because some of my team mates would always puke after a race - so i wonder if i subconsiously hold myself back a little? I don't know. It doesn't feel as if i do but who knows  

Beautiful workout Katt - as always


----------



## katt (Jul 24, 2007)

Todays wo

Pull ups  5/ 4 + 2 neg/ 4 + 1 neg
 I did 5!!! 5!!  

Seated Pull down-Reverse Grip
(70) 1x10
(90) 1x8
(110) 1x6

Hammer Strenght Iso Row
(ea side)
(45) 1x8
(70) 1x8
(90) 1x8

Pullovers
(35) 1x10
(42.5) 1x10
(50) 1x10 - need to go up next time

Seated Incline DB Curl
(25) 1x8
(30) 1x4  
(25) 1x8

Straight Bar Curl
(50) 1x8
(60) 1x6, 1x7
super set w/
wrist curls - front & back
(40) 1x10 ea, 1x8, 1x6 oweee  these hurt so bad 

Today's cal's 1943 - but I just decided I'm having elk instead of chicken for dinner...

44% protein/36% carb/ 19% fat

Tomorrow is my second leg workout for the week


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 24, 2007)

great workout Katt! way to go with the pullups


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm jealous... you got to workout today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 24, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I hear people say that all the time.  I have never felt like I was going to puke.  On an intense set of squats though, I feel close to blacking out.



i get this to always a feeling of blacking out but never a need to puke.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 24, 2007)

Trust me, the nausea is overrated.  And it rocks.  It's complex that way. 

Great w/outs, by the way!


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2007)

ok,,  so today was the second leg day..  all isolation work except for the hack squats

Hack Squats 
(135) 1x10
(180) 1x10
(230) 1x10
(270) 1x10

Seated Leg Press (single leg)
(135) 1x9
(155) 1x10
(165) 1x8, then both legs for 15 more - ok I'm getting dizzy now   

Lying ham curl - single leg
(50) 1x8
(60) 1x8
(70) 1x4 (right) 1x3 (left)

Glute machine (single leg)
(80) 1x10
(90) 1x10
(100) 1x10

Angled Seated Calf Raise
(140) 1x15
(160) 1x13
(140) 1x11 r/p 1x3

Not too bad of a workout, not quite as painful or taxing as Saturdays


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 25, 2007)

Bloody Hell! Look at those Hack Squats  

Are you one of the Fantastic Four?


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Bloody Hell! Look at those Hack Squats
> 
> Are you one of the Fantastic Four?



Yeah... can't you see my power bracelet???? Oh, that's Wonder Woman, huh?  

Gawd, I'm just trying to get some growth... damn it.... They keep getting harder & more firm....but my side sweep needs alot of work!


----------



## goob (Jul 25, 2007)

Hmmm.....you're not of domestic variety.  I'd say a wildKatt.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 25, 2007)

^ Strong wo wildkatt!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 25, 2007)

goob said:


> Hmmm.....you're not of domestic variety.  I'd say a wildKatt.




  So totally agree!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 25, 2007)

katt said:


> Gawd, I'm just trying to get some growth... damn it.... They keep getting harder & more firm....



I dunno, but if i were you i'd watch out with those kind of statements on this board


----------



## goob (Jul 25, 2007)

katt said:


> Gawd, I'm just trying to get some growth... damn it.... They *keep getting harder & more firm*....


 
You're gallery has that effect on me.......

Katt: .....one fiesty pussy.


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2007)

Sometimes I type *before *I think......

Down, Goob, Down.....


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 25, 2007)

very nice workout katt! hack squats are looking good!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2007)

Incredible w/o's Sister Katt, you are doing outstanding, keep it up!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 25, 2007)

Here's a better video:





YouTube Video


----------



## katt (Jul 26, 2007)

I couldn't even imgaine trying to do that   

Today's wo

DB Press
(35) 1x8
(40) 1x8
(45) 1x6 *PR*

DB Side Lateral Raises (I went lighter today)
(15) 1x8
(17.5) 1x8
(20) 1x5

super set w/

Front Raises
(15) 1x8
(17.5) 1x8
(20) 1x5

Reverse Flyes on the Pec Dec
(50) 1x8
(60) 1x8
(70) 1x6

Hyper extensions
25 lb plate - 3x12
ss w/
Shrugs on the Forza Machine
(180) 1x8
(200) 1x8
(220) 1x7  woot woot

Done! Tomorrow is a day off!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 26, 2007)

Are you saying Katt's gonna walk with her arms out like that???  

Katt, your back is like a roaring rapids...there's so many dips and bumps!!!  I could stand back to back with you and have you go up and down and it would be like one of those back massagers!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 26, 2007)

I think we need a pic of you doing stiff legged deadlifts


----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2007)

That's a great, solid workout, katt!  

You have those crazy heavy Hack Squats from your last workout, and now you do crazy heavy shrugs!  Very nice!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I dunno, but if i were you i'd watch out with those kind of statements on this board


did...someone call me?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

hiya Katt!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2007)

Workouts looking intense Katt


----------



## katt (Jul 26, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I think we need a pic of you doing stiff legged deadlifts



I'm assuming you want an ass shot??????


----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2007)

katt said:


> I'm assuming you want an ass shot??????



Oh yeah, Brutus wants an ass shot.  They're his favorite.


----------



## katt (Jul 26, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Are you saying Katt's gonna walk with her arms out like that???
> 
> Katt, your back is like a roaring rapids...there's so many dips and bumps!!!  I could stand back to back with you and have you go up and down and it would be like one of those back massagers!!



That was a crazy video... I have notice one guy that does the powerlift thing at our gym and wears the suit.... man, they look like you can't even breathe in those things  !   I think I would truly hurt myself if I tried something like that...  it would be down on my chest and I'd be there saying.."ok,,,it's crushing my chest,,,,,I ....can't......breathe...... 

On the other note...I'm really curious to see how my back turns out once I diet down...


----------



## katt (Jul 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Oh yeah, Brutus wants an ass shot.  They're his favorite.



That would not be a pretty sight....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

it...would have even more 'dips and bumps!'


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

katt said:


> That would not be a pretty sight....


she's being modest...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> did...someone call me?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


>


notice...I put in an ellipses(sp) there...that's MY creation, sir!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 26, 2007)

did someone say ass shots??? of Katt???


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 26, 2007)

katt said:


> That would not be a pretty sight....


 
well maybe if it were my ass, but your ass might be a different story


----------



## the other half (Jul 26, 2007)

hey guys, let me see if i can find a good ass shot of katt, i will post a before she shaved it and after, it was really hairy.


----------



## katt (Jul 26, 2007)

the other half said:


> hey guys, let me see if i can find a good ass shot of katt, i will post a before she shaved it and after, it was really hairy.



Go post crap on your own journal you freak


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 27, 2007)

the other half said:


> hey guys, let me see if i can find a good ass shot of katt, i will post a before she shaved it and after, it was really hairy.



 

Honestly though, what happened to your avatar Katt? I mean, the new one is cute and all but c'mon. . . . .


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 27, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Honestly though, what happened to your avatar Katt? I mean, the new one is cute and all but c'mon. . . . .




Yeah, I agree SE...where the hell is my daily dose of sexy....uh.....forgive me, sometimes I have les tendencies.  No really, I liked the avy, what gives?


----------



## katt (Jul 27, 2007)

ok, ok,,, I'll change it as soon as I get to work.... I don't have a program that reduces pics on my home computer....sigh...


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 27, 2007)

Which one do you want....I"ll reduce it for you and email it back to you.


----------



## katt (Jul 27, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Which one do you want....I"ll reduce it for you and email it back to you.




Are those all your guitars in your avatar????????


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

look! the kitty is gone...the KATT is back! meee---oowwww!


----------



## the other half (Jul 27, 2007)

that is much better,that cat kind of freaked me out!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

the other half said:


> that is much better,that cat kind of freaked me out!!!!!!


how about this one?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

...or this one?


----------



## katt (Jul 27, 2007)

How about this one


----------



## katt (Jul 27, 2007)

This could go on forever


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 27, 2007)

I think your current avatar is good. Never change a winning team.


----------



## goob (Jul 27, 2007)

My cat.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Can out drink me.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 27, 2007)

katt said:


> Are those all your guitars in your avatar????????



Yes, and most of them are for sale!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, there's a bigger pic of them in my gallery


----------



## goob (Jul 27, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Oh, there's a bigger pic of them in my gallery


 
How much for the Rickenbacker?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 27, 2007)

You know the Rick!!!  I'm impressed!!!!!   That Rick was a special order and we've had it for a little while now.  It's one of those special order 2000 year models.

Are you really interested?  I could check with my husband if you are.   

Do you play?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 27, 2007)

The sunburst and the black one on the left are '82 Smith Strats.
The red and yellow Strats in the middle are '57 RI.
The Sienna Burst (behind the yellow strat) is another '82 Smith.
The Maple w/ black pickguard is an original '77 Strat.  MINT CONDITION.  It was a one-owner guitar that this guy bought for himself the day he graduated high school and he never played it much.  I have the OHSC for that one.


----------



## goob (Jul 27, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> You know the Rick!!! I'm impressed!!!!! That Rick was a special order and we've had it for a little while now. It's one of those special order 2000 year models.
> 
> Are you really interested? I could check with my husband if you are.
> 
> Do you play?


 
Yup, played for about 11+ years now.  I was just curious about the Rick, it's a nice guitar - good sound.  Don't worry about it - don't need a new axe just yet....Thanks though....

Like your collection.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks a bunch.

Yeah, I think that Rick is my favorite.  You just can't beat the 12 string sound


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

why are u selling them?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 27, 2007)

Sister Katt, hope all is well and enjoy the weekend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 27, 2007)

The best ever!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 28, 2007)

katt said:


> ok,,  so today was the second leg day..  all isolation work except for the hack squats
> 
> Hack Squats
> (135) 1x10
> ...




Nice either way, but are we talking kilos or pounds here? oh. and what's 'wu'  and for your pull ups, is that 5 x4 + 4 and 1 ( or whatever the number was)??

cheers.
Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## katt (Jul 28, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Nice either way, but are we talking kilos or pounds here? oh. and what's 'wu'  and for your pull ups, is that 5 x4 + 4 and 1 ( or whatever the number was)??
> 
> cheers.
> Blooming tianshi lotus.



pounds, not kilos

wu = warm up set

pull ups were  5 first set, 4 second set,, 4 third set plus one negative


----------



## katt (Jul 28, 2007)

Today's wo was legs - it was just ok, but I didn't feel I gave it 100%

Front Squat 
(45 - bar) 1x10 wu
(60) 1x15
(95) 1x10
(115) 1x4
(115) 1x3
(95) 1x6

Bulgarian Squats
(15's) 1x10 ea leg
(17.5) 1x8
(20) 1x8

Angeled Leg Press
(140) 1x12
(180) 1x12
(230) 1x10

SLDL (Forza)  My Ipod went dead on this one   
(90) 1x10
(140) 1x10

Standing Calf Machine
(#6) 1x15
(#7)1x15, 1x10

ss w/
Hammer Strength Calf Raise
(45) 1x15, 1x10, 1x9

Done - we were planning to go pick huckleberries today (now) but, when we got home, our male St Bernard has kinked a muscle in his neck and I have to take him into the vet at 11:30       Then when I went to call the vet,,, my cell phone wasn't working      Shit! Now I just burnt my bagel..  

*#@* *#@^^&%@!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 28, 2007)

katt, I hope you and your dog feel better- I see a lot of angry faces today- but you did bulgarian squats in your wo and that puts everyone in a bad mood.


----------



## katt (Jul 28, 2007)

The dog is better now....the vet gave me a "human" muscle relaxant and a dog pain med...  so the dog is pretty rummy right now..

And we just got back from picking huckleberries and we got a galllon!!! woot woot - jam, pie, sorbet, ice cream,, popsicles!!!

yum yum!!!

I only get mad for a total of about 10 minutes total,,, then I'm ok


----------



## katt (Jul 29, 2007)

This mornings wo - will finish up tonight

Incline DB Press 
(37.5) 1x9
(45) 1x8
(52.5) 1x8 (someone was using the 50's)  
(55) 1x5

DB Press
(40) 1x8
(50) 1x7
(55) 1x6

Icarian Cable Crossovers (ea side) at least a 2 second squeeze at the end
(30) 1x10
(40) 1x10
(50) 1x8

Decline DB Fly
(20's) 1x10
(25) 1x10
(30) 1x10

Done for the day


----------



## goob (Jul 29, 2007)

Nice job Wildkatt!    Good DB fly's, they are pretty hard.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 29, 2007)

katt said:


> This mornings wo - will finish up tonight
> 
> Incline DB Press
> (37.5) 1x9
> ...



that's just sick for a woman....awesome 
I assume the cycle you are doing is helping you out with this right?  How much does it help? What do you think you could do if you were doing this naturally?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 29, 2007)

Katty's on cycle?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 29, 2007)

katt said:


> This mornings wo - will finish up tonight
> 
> Incline DB Press
> (37.5) 1x9
> ...


Strong workout Katt!


----------



## katt (Jul 29, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> that's just sick for a woman....awesome
> I assume the cycle you are doing is helping you out with this right?  How much does it help? What do you think you could do if you were doing this naturally?



Being on gear is h a uuuge!  Whether it's mental or not, my strength is so, so, uber high right now.   I did up my dosage on the primo last this week I'm taking 50 mg per day opposed to 25.  I won't do another cycle.. so I say now.  It's expensive and I'm not making it my life, so it's really not worth it to me.  I just wanted that little "extra",, and I eat ALOT of food and the thing that really freaks me out (kinda) is the not being sore at all.. you can workout like a maniac every day and the next day... nothing,,, no soreness , granted I'm a littled tired at times.. but for example when I do a really hard leg day and the doms set in, and you can't sit down for about 3 days,, now it's not even there.

Naturally without,, I was making progress, but at my age, progress is a slow thing - so I thought about it, and said "wtf".. Either I'm going to try it, or always wonder what would have happened.


----------



## katt (Jul 29, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Katty's on cycle?



yep, primo & anavar - 5 weeks in right now


----------



## katt (Jul 29, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice job Wildkatt!    Good DB fly's, they are pretty hard.




Thanks Good - they were hard - being at the end of the wo


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 29, 2007)

katt said:


> Naturally without,, I was making progress, but at my age, progress is a slow thing - so I thought about it, and said "wtf".. Either I'm going to try it, or always wonder what would have happened.


Exactly where I was at 3 years ago.  I always wondered what it would be like to juice, so I did.  Like most things you do in life, I'm glad I did in some ways, and wish I hadn't in other ways.  One thing is for sure, it is a blast juicing and watching your strength and mass go up quickly.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 29, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Exactly where I was at 3 years ago. I always wondered what it would be like to juice, so I did. Like most things you do in life, I'm glad I did in some ways, and wish I hadn't in other ways. One thing is for sure, it is a blast juicing and watching your strength and mass go up quickly.


 
don't mean to whore up your journal here katt, but I have a question about this for JD, and I guess you as well, although you aren't done yet, and the question pertains to being done  

My main concern with ever doing it was what happens when you are done with your cycle.  I have this major fear of a psychological breakdown when you watch your strength and your size and your probably cutness go bye bye when the cycle is over.  Is it super difficult to keep the gains you made while on?

For example, if I were to try a cycle, and wound up getting let's say a 450 bench at the end of the cycle, 8 weeks later would I still be able to keep that strength, or would I lose it all and be back where I was naturally?

And as far as physique goes, what happens to that?  Do you just suddenly lose your cutness even while following a strict diet?  I imagine if you play it right you might be able to keep most of your "mass" but you will lose your definition?  Is that accurate?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 29, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> don't mean to whore up your journal here katt, but I have a question about this for JD, and I guess you as well, although you aren't done yet, and the question pertains to being done
> 
> My main concern with ever doing it was what happens when you are done with your cycle. I have this major fear of a psychological breakdown when you watch your strength and your size and your probably cutness go bye bye when the cycle is over. Is it super difficult to keep the gains you made while on?
> 
> ...


A lot depends on the type of cycle you are running. The first ones I tried were prohormones, and my strength shot up quickly. But at least for me, my strength gains fell about as fast as they went up once off. You hear of people doing dbol only cycles. You can expect pretty much the same result.

Now a testosterone enanthate or cypionate cycle, your gains will come slower, but will last a lot longer. If you get to 450 on a test cycle, then 8 weeks later I suspect you could still do 435-440. Evenually though, you will drop back to where you started. This is my biggest problem with doing a cycle in the first place. Unless you are planning on running cycles for your entire weight lifting career, then it is just a temporary science experiment . Once you start, it is hard to quit and still love to train.

Cutness. During a steroid cycle, your bf usually goes down, and mass up, but most cycles actually cause you to bloat due to water retention. Many pro's use tren while cutting for a contest to retain muscle mass, but the diet must be spot on, and they don't necessarily gain much strength. If you use tren and eat to bulk, your stength will go thru the roof, but you won't get cut either. 

Everything is a trade off.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 29, 2007)

so other than as a "just to see" type of thing, unless there is a specific reason for it, you see no reason to do it?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 29, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> so other than as a "just to see" type of thing, unless there is a specific reason for it, you see no reason to do it?


Exactly.

Sorry for whoring up your journal Katt.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 29, 2007)

Did you use PCT? Prohormones are kinda useless to.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 29, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Did you use PCT? Prohormones are kinda useless to.


Of course. hcg and tamoxifen citrate.  4AD was actually pretty good, but definitely not as effective as injectable testosterone.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 29, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Of course. hcg and tamoxifen citrate.  4AD was actually pretty good, but definitely not as effective as injectable testosterone.



You really lost it all?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 30, 2007)

PM'ed you


----------



## katt (Jul 30, 2007)

Not a prob cutting in on the journal Jersey - you had alot of valuable information there.!


----------



## katt (Jul 30, 2007)

Today's wo

Standing Bar Military Press
(45 - bar only) 1x10
(55) 1x10
(65) 1x8
(75) 1x6

One arm front raise (cables)
(20) 1x8
(25) 2x8

Rear Lateral Raise (cable)
(20) 1x8
(25) 1x8
(30) 1x8

Hanging Knee Raise
3x10

Ball Crunch
3x15

Reverse crunch
3x15


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 30, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiccee!!!!   You are certainly owning that gym aren't you?  

How are you feeling?


----------



## katt (Jul 30, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiiccee!!!!   You are certainly owning that gym aren't you?
> 
> How are you feeling?



Today is good!   I'm really liking the "look" that I am achieving.... I really really hope that I can keep it, or close to it, after we are done with this cycle..  I'm hoping if I keep my diet on track and keep my protein intake high, that I can keep most of the gains I have (can you see me crossing my fingers???)   

Some days I get a little grumpy - I think it's the time of year, it's soo extremely busy for me.. since I've been putting so much toward training, my garden is sucking big time, and our home remodeling is going at a snails pace right now.. 

But... one day at a time... right?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 30, 2007)

Well you are using primo and anavar which both allow you to have long lasting gains. I read somewhere men  receiving just anavar at doses of like 20mg kept off the fat they lost for months.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 30, 2007)

Your Standing Bar Military Press numbers are incredible Katt! I quite like the look of those actually, i might throw them in to my next program.

I feel your pain on Front raises.  . . . . i love 'em and hate 'em at the same time!


----------



## katt (Jul 30, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Well you are using primo and anavar which both allow you to have long lasting gains. I read somewhere men  receiving just anavar at doses of like 20mg kept off the fat they lost for months.



That's encouraging....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2007)

what Sam said!
Nice mil presses!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 30, 2007)

yes, I have to third what everyone else is saying, awesome standing BB press!


----------



## katt (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!  I was a little surprised how much weight I could do with the oly bar... kinda weird.


----------



## fufu (Jul 30, 2007)

noice overhead presses.


----------



## goob (Jul 30, 2007)

Those rear lat raises are tough stuff!


----------



## katt (Jul 31, 2007)

Today was back

Neutral grip pull ups (On straight pegs)
1x6
1x5
1x4 + 1 negative

Cable One Arm Row
(50) 1x8
(60) 1x8
(70) 1x8 - holding on the contraction on each set

Straight arm push downs
(85) 1x10
(95) 1x8
(110) 1x7 again holding on the contraction

Hammer Strength High Row
(45 ea side) 1x8
(55) 1x10
(65) 1x8

Rack Pulls
(115) 1x10
(135) 1x10
(185) fail    
(175) 1x8

I really don't know why I couldn't get the bar off the racks at 185... maybe my stance wasn't wide enough..


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2007)

hey! WOW! you did BW pull ups? AWESOME! 
Did u just not have the 'gas' to pull it? Could you not budge it, or how did u not get it up?
...and the simple answer of it possibly just not your day for that weight...


----------



## katt (Jul 31, 2007)

I really don't know what the f@#k happened there... I mean I took off 10 pounds at did 7....   I just couldn't for some reason get the bar off the rack  

And the pullups -YAY!!  they were on the pegs, so prob a cross between a chin & pullup...  You have NO IDEA how long I've been working on getting those mastered....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2007)

shrug it off...some days you're on..others...you wondered why you even went to the gym...it'll go up next time!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 31, 2007)

katt said:


> Today was back
> 
> Neutral grip pull ups (On straight pegs)
> 1x6
> ...


 
It was probably just too heavy, no big deal.  sometimes the smallest weight increases just feel like tons.  Although, it is odd that you could do 8 reps at 175 but couldn't move the bar at only 10 pounds more  

Oh, and I would do low reps for the rack pulls, do sets of 3 or something like that and go heavy, I don't see the point in doing high rep rack pulls....

One last thing...use the stance that you would use to deadlift to do these, it is essentially just a helper move for the lockout portion of the deadlift, so just use your strongest stance whatever that may be


----------



## katt (Jul 31, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> It was probably just too heavy, no big deal.  sometimes the smallest weight increases just feel like tons.  Although, it is odd that you could do 8 reps at 175 but couldn't move the bar at only 10 pounds more
> 
> Oh, and I would do low reps for the rack pulls, do sets of 3 or something like that and go heavy, I don't see the point in doing high rep rack pulls....
> 
> One last thing...use the stance that you would use to deadlift to do these, it is essentially just a helper move for the lockout portion of the deadlift, so just use your strongest stance whatever that may be




So you think low reps are best for these?? hmmmm... never really thought about it much, since I've only done these a couple times.   My stance for dead's is sumo, so maybe I should do the same for the rack pulls..   I'll try that - thanks!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 31, 2007)

katt said:


> So you think low reps are best for these?? hmmmm... never really thought about it much, since I've only done these a couple times. My stance for dead's is sumo, so maybe I should do the same for the rack pulls.. I'll try that - thanks!


 
it's a power move, so that's why I suggest low reps. I just don't like high reps on any pulls really, with the exception of rdl's or sldl's but for regular deads or rack pulls, I would do something like 3x3 (if you want to lift heavier) or 5x5 (if you want more volume).


----------



## katt (Jul 31, 2007)

K - well I just looked them up, and I had the bar set just below my knees, not above..... maybe that was the difference this time


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2007)

stew's da man!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2007)

I never liked rack deads. Feels like there is only a couple inch ROM...I had the safety bars at the lowest..and had to stand on 3 45lb plates to get the bar under my knees to feel like I was getting any use of it...too much effort in set up...stuck w/ regular deads...


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 31, 2007)

What do the guys in the gym think of you? And what do the guys say when you outlift them?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> What do the guys in the gym think of you? And what do the guys say when you outlift them?


 
"if she were single..I'd wanna wrassle her!"

...only a guess?


----------



## katt (Jul 31, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> What do the guys in the gym think of you? And what do the guys say when you outlift them?



I get a few stares.... right now I wear baggy shirts/sweats in the morning when we usually workout, so no one really notices my "growth"... but if we go in during an off time, I wear my usual fitting tank, and I do notice quite a few that are staring.... which still makes me a little nervous,, well, nervous isn't really the word I am looking for... uncomfortable...hmm.. weird.. well, whatever  

Lets just say I'm not used to to yet.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 31, 2007)

very nice workout katt! I like those pullups!

this is going to sound dumb, but how do you perform "+1 negative"?


----------



## katt (Jul 31, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> very nice workout katt! I like those pullups!
> 
> this is going to sound dumb, but how do you perform "+1 negative"?



It doesn't sound dumb....  I do as many as I can, then my husband helps me up to the top again, then I come down very slowly after I can no longer hold the contraction at the top.  It hurts like hell!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 31, 2007)

I can imagine! thanks for enlightening me, I'll definitely have to give that a try sometime.


----------



## the other half (Jul 31, 2007)

katt said:


> It doesn't sound dumb....  I do as many as I can, then my husband helps me up to the top again, then I come down very slowly after I can no longer hold the contraction at the top.  It hurts like hell!



there u go agian typing before u think,  i like the way that sounds though.


----------



## katt (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh Shit!


----------



## the other half (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## SamEaston (Aug 1, 2007)

You two crack me up!

Sterling workout Katt!


----------



## Double D (Aug 1, 2007)

I seen some negatives in your workout. I am a huge fan of those.....keep up the hard work!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2007)

katt said:


> It doesn't sound dumb.... I do as many as I can, then my husband helps me up to the top again, then I come down very slowly after I can no longer hold the contraction at the top. It hurts like hell!


I wish I could get a compliment like that...you animal, you!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 1, 2007)

Great w/o Sister Katt, I LOVE negatives myself!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 1, 2007)

Negatives, contractions, it's all good.


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

This morning was the first half of our leg workout

Box Squats
bar only-wu  10
(95) 1x10
(115) 1x10
(135) 1x9
(155) 1x7

Ok, I seriously need to get over the "weight on my shoulders" freak out.. I was good with the 45's, then when the extra 20 on and I unracked it, I was like "shit"... then when did the first rep, it was like "ok I can do this"  

Leg extensions - pause at the top of ea rep, with last rep held as long as possible
(150) 1x8
(195) 1x8
(210) 1x6

Life Fitness Seated Leg Press
(275) 1x15
(295) 1x12
(335) 1x12 - sheeeeett that hurt 

That was enough for this morning... finish up tonight!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 2, 2007)

I get that sometimes when squatting your like shit i got alot of weight on my back. I got over it by just adding 50 pounds to my 1RM and just unracking it and holding for 10-20secs. Your looking strong katt keep it up girl!


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

I've never done a 1RM, or whatever that is... so you suggest I load more weight on and just hold it there?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 2, 2007)

katt said:


> I've never done a 1RM, or whatever that is... so you suggest I load more weight on and just hold it there?



yeah it will make a difference its all mental


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2007)

walkouts.

you could also just walk it out and do a little 1/4 squat too....partials (but don't use that method to often as it is supermaximal).

If you want, on the walkouts, you can walk it out, stand there and perform shrugs with the bar on your back (hise shrugs).....another confidence booster.


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

P-funk said:


> walkouts.
> 
> you could also just walk it out and do a little 1/4 squat too....partials (but don't use that method to often as it is supermaximal).
> 
> If you want, on the walkouts, you can walk it out, stand there and perform shrugs with the bar on your back (hise shrugs).....another confidence booster.



Thanks P - I'll try that next time 

Brutus - maybe I'm just mental...


----------



## Double D (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice leg press numbers....I am impressed.


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah D - after  each set I just looked down and yelled "GROW DAMN IT GROW!!"

Oh shit.... that's something a guy would say, huh


----------



## Double D (Aug 2, 2007)

With the body you got....I wouldnt worry about saying anything unfeminine.....(if I even spelled it right!)


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 2, 2007)

lookin good hun!!  no worries about that mental block i get the same thing...you feel like its alot but just get in there and tell yourself you can.  you know yourlimitations dont let the weight scare you.  

what p and brutus said are great to!


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah, I know.... I'll get over it


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah D - after  each set I just looked down and yelled "GROW DAMN IT GROW!!"
> 
> Oh shit.... that's something a guy would say, huh


----------



## Mista (Aug 3, 2007)

katt said:


> This morning was the first half of our leg workout
> 
> Box Squats
> bar only-wu  10
> ...



Nice, I seen 30 year old men struggling with 300 the other day, and they are regulars.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 3, 2007)

um................WOW


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 3, 2007)

Not much to add except


YOU THA WO-MAN


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 3, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah D - after  each set I just looked down and yelled "GROW DAMN IT GROW!!"
> 
> Oh shit.... that's something a guy would say, huh



It wont be long now lol soon youll be making sounds during your squats and walking around with a bad case of ILS.


----------



## katt (Aug 3, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> It wont be long now lol soon youll be making sounds during your squats and walking around with a bad case of ILS.




ILS????  what is that?


----------



## katt (Aug 3, 2007)

TGIF!!!!     


Today was the second half of our leg workout that we were *suppose* to do last night.... Ahem,... and *I'm *not the one that ditched it... 

Lying Leg Curls
(90) 1x10
(100) 1x10
(110) 1x10 - I think I need to raise the weight next time

SLDL w/oly bar
(95) 1x8
(115) 1x8
(135) 1x8

Glute Iso Machine - ea leg
(90) 1x10
(100) 1x10
(110) 1x10 

Icarian Angled seated calf raise
(140) 1x15
(160) 1x11
(140) 1x11

done for the day - short & sweet


----------



## ZECH (Aug 3, 2007)

katt said:


> I wear my usual fitting tank, and I do notice quite a few that are staring.... which still makes me a little nervous,, well, nervous isn't really the word I am looking for... uncomfortable...hmm.. weird.. well, whatever
> 
> Lets just say I'm not used to to yet.



You should be happy that others like your physique!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 3, 2007)

katt said:


> TGIF!!!!
> 
> 
> Today was the second half of our leg workout that we were *suppose* to do last night.... Ahem,... and *I'm *not the one that ditched it...
> ...


 
hey...where were your sets on the butt blaster!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 3, 2007)

katt said:


> ILS????  what is that?



Imaginary Lat Syndrome  

It's like guys walking around with two rolled up carpets under their arms!!


----------



## katt (Aug 3, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> hey...where were your sets on the butt blaster!



Isn't that the same as the Iso Glute machine I did?????


----------



## katt (Aug 3, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Imaginary Lat Syndrome
> 
> It's like guys walking around with two rolled up carpets under their arms!!



It'll be a cold day in hell before I walk around like that....


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 3, 2007)

katt said:


> It'll be a cold day in hell before I walk around like that....



You say that now but soon your chest will be puffed out lol.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 3, 2007)

katt said:


> Isn't that the same as the Iso Glute machine I did?????


I dunno...are you in a 'compromising position' when you are doing it?
(I ALWAYS get caught by the 'healthy' good looking women wearing sport tops when they are doing that exercise...)


----------



## katt (Aug 3, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I dunno...are you in a 'compromising position' when you are doing it?
> (I ALWAYS get caught by the 'healthy' good looking women wearing sport tops when they are doing that exercise...)




Yep, ass out there,,,, probably the same machine


----------



## the other half (Aug 3, 2007)

i have a really hard time spotting her on this machine.
i keep telling her that we need one of these at home.


----------



## the other half (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 3, 2007)

the other half said:


>






  

_________
katt's spotter


----------



## katt (Aug 4, 2007)

Stop IT!!!!!


----------



## katt (Aug 4, 2007)

Bi's & Tri's today and man did they hurt after we were done

Lying Incline BB Curl
(30) 1x10
(40) 1x10
(50) 1x5 - I wussed

Seated Incline DB Curl
(20's) 1x10
(22.5) 1x8
(25) 1x6 - wussed again

Close Grip EZ Bar Curl
(35) 1x10 
(45) 1x10
(55) 1x8

Cable Curls (from high pulley)
(20) 1x10
(30) 1x10
(40) 1x9

CG Bench 
(50) 1x12
(60) 1x13
(75) 1x15

Tricep pushdowns (on outside rack - one pulley vs 2 pulley system) harder!
(50) 1x10
(60) 1x10
(70) 1x6

One arm Tri Extensions (DB)
(17.5) 1x10 per side
(20) 1x10
(22.5) 1x7

One arm Cable Pushdowns
(15) 1x10
(20) 1x10
(25) 1x8 (right) 1x6 (left)

Dips 1x8, 1x6

Wrist Curls
(40) 1x25
(50) 1x10, 1x13  wtf????

Reverse wrist curls (db)
(15's) 1x10
(10's) 2x10

Then we went and bought doughnuts    

We're bulking.... right?????


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 4, 2007)

Do you really need that much volume for your arms?


----------



## goob (Aug 4, 2007)

That's a shit load of volume Katt.  I like it.  Right out of my book. 

It's wrong, but my philosophy - the more the merrier....


----------



## katt (Aug 4, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Do you really need that much volume for your arms?



probably not, but since we're still on our cycle, I figured it wouldn't hurt..

We normally don't do that much, usually 2 sets per..


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 4, 2007)

your workouts would make me feel like i got beat up by Spartans.


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

LW - I do kind feel beat up after I'm done..

Today

ISO Incline Press
(90) 1x10
(110) 1x8
(130) 1x7

Hammer Strength Flat Bench
(90) 1x8
(110) 1x8
(130) 1x5

Pec Dec
(100) 1x10
(120) 1x10
(130) 1x9

Cable Tricep ext (w/rope - high pulley) Squeeze at extension
(40) 1x10
(45) 1x10
(50) 1x10

Rope Push downs - w/squeeze at bottom
(70) 1x10
(80) 1x10
(90) 1x10

DB Kickbacks
(15) 1x8
(17.5) 1x8
(22.5) 1x8 - couldn't really get the squeeze at the top - too heavy.. someone was using the 20's for like 30 minutes   

1 Set bw dips - 11

Felt like a weeney on this wo.. probably cuz I ate so shitty yesterday... shitty = not enough food..  I really need to work on this on the weekends, I get so stupid-busy and put alot on my plate to get done, time just zooms by. 

I'm really looking forward to doing cardio again... that's just crazy


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow thats some sick volume LOL!

And you look forward to cardio...wow this shit has you all crazy like LOL!

I crave cardio now and again but only after a long bulk.  When I'm doing it a few times a week I could live with out!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 6, 2007)

great workout katt! good job on the incline press


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 6, 2007)

great workout none the less. :wow:


----------



## Double D (Aug 6, 2007)

Damn you are a strong woman!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2007)

Fantastic w/o's Sister Katt, your volume just makes me nauseaus!!!


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

I don't know how anyone can have a bad day when they post journals here..... everyone's so nice and complimentary.. it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 6, 2007)

love how youre working those pulleys Katt. 
Now we're talking


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2007)

Looking strong Katt!  When you going off cycle, or have you already?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## Mista (Aug 6, 2007)

Post #366

Dam, thats pretty crazy. No wonder your arms hurt.

Nice work none the less.


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Looking strong Katt!  When you going off cycle, or have you already?



Last day is Aug 22nd.... I've heard this stuff stays with you for about 2 weeks after??????


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

Mista said:


> Post #366
> 
> Dam, thats pretty crazy. No wonder your arms hurt.
> 
> Nice work none the less.



Whats really weird... yeah, they hurt like hell from the pump,, we took an NO pre-workout drink before --- FYI - DON'T DO THAT!!! 

But the next day,,, back to normal...no pain


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> love how youre working those pulleys Katt.
> Now we're talking



It makes me feel like such a weenie when I use the single pulley - not as much weight on the stack than when I use the double... oh well


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Damn you are a strong woman!



I'm trying D, I'm trying


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


>



Hey dead, you'll like this one.... I was driving home yesterday and passed 4 bucks, still in velvet, munching on grass on the side of the road..  they are protected in the city, damn them.   They were all nice, but one of them was a really wide 5x5... very nice,,,,very nice...


----------



## Mista (Aug 6, 2007)

katt said:


> Whats really weird... yeah, they hurt like hell from the pump,, we took an NO pre-workout drink before --- FYI - DON'T DO THAT!!!
> 
> But the next day,,, back to normal...no pain



Nothings weird, I hear ya. Sometimes its hard to open the gym door when I'm leaving, and then reaching over to put on your seatbelt.  

Gotta love it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

katt said:


> Hey dead, you'll like this one.... I was driving home yesterday and passed 4 bucks, still in velvet, munching on grass on the side of the road..  they are protected in the city, damn them.   They were all nice, but one of them was a really wide 5x5... very nice,,,,very nice...



oh dont talk dirty to me you'll get me all excited!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 6, 2007)

I really wonder where I'd be if I did things on the weekends as I do on the weekdays.  Oh well... you have to remember this is just a hobby.  We have lives (some of us) outside of the gym and sometimes other things take priority of your diet or training.

Great workout, kid.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 7, 2007)

Your bench pressing is absolutely incredible. I really wish there were people like you at my gym, it would spur everyone else on!

Im feeling you with regards to the cardio - i can breathe so much easier when i've sweated my guts out!


----------



## fufu (Aug 7, 2007)

katt said:


> LW - I do kind feel beat up after I'm done..
> 
> Today
> 
> ...



you the wo-man!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 7, 2007)

katt said:


> LW - I do kind feel beat up after I'm done..
> 
> Today
> 
> ...



Lol girl!.. you are coook ing!.. 

weenieo's cables ,cardio aand dietary modifications .. very cool Katt.
i was wondering how you'd go confronting that actually.. 
Keep plugging at it and really have fun . .. you can come beat me at something when I get the US..


----------



## katt (Aug 7, 2007)

Today was another leg day,.. my front squats - I expected more today, but that's normal.  Front squats I can go all the way down to the point where my hams touch my calves... With back squats my rom isn't so good...

Front Squats
(45 - bar) wu 1x10
(85) 1x8
(95) 1x8
(115) 1x5
(120) 1x2   

Step ups (7 risers)
(20's) 1x8
(25) 1x8
(30) 1x8

SLDL - Forza machine
(90) 1x10
(110) 1x10
(130) 1x8

Iso Glute Machine = butt blaster  
(100) the whole stack on this machine   1x10 ea leg
(110) 1x10
(130) 1x8

Standing Calf Raise
(#7) 1x17
(#8) 1x17
(#9) 1x12

Done for today - didn't feel the pump in my quads as normal, probaby because I didn't do extensions today..  Weight still at 142....has been for 2 weeks.....


----------



## katt (Aug 7, 2007)

Deadbolt - sorry if I got you too excited... not really!!

Sox - I know, there's more to life than the gym,,, I need to remember that!

Sammy - Yeah, It'll be great to get back into the ole cardio game & start sweating!

Fufu - thanks man!

Blooming Lotus..... *Me* beat *you* at something... yeah right... like that's ever going to happen, miss gazillion rep girl!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 7, 2007)

Loving your work on the front squats! I need to give them a try sometime. I've gone and put leg extensions back into my programme again, first leg day is tomorrow, and i can't wait! 

I love leg extensions!! Woo-hoo


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 7, 2007)

Dont wry about not getting that pump this time youll get it soon Girl! Maybe you should give circuit work a try it seems to make my legs grow and i get this crazy ass pump.


----------



## goob (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow. GJ on the front squats Katt.....you animal!!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 7, 2007)

solid workout katt...the pump doesn't mean a damn thing no worries! the pump is just a mental thing you had a great workout and you'll feel it tomorrow.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 7, 2007)

great workout katt! good job on the iso glutes


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 8, 2007)

Okay, so i had a quick go at Front Squats today and now i have even more respect for you (if that's possible!) cus they are dammed tough!

I just tried it with the bar for 10 reps and made sure my form was good, but bloody hell, that bar is a real challenge to balance, and to keep balanced during the rep. I can't imagine what it would be like with the sort of weight you're shifting!

Again - you're fab!


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Okay, so i had a quick go at Front Squats today and now i have even more respect for you (if that's possible!) cus they are dammed tough!
> 
> I just tried it with the bar for 10 reps and made sure my form was good, but bloody hell, that bar is a real challenge to balance, and to keep balanced during the rep. I can't imagine what it would be like with the sort of weight you're shifting!
> 
> Again - you're fab!




Yeah, I agree they are harder than back squats for pushing weight     But wait until tomorrow - you're butt is going to be sore!


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok so this morning, I was fucking tired and my mood sucked big time.... I have only one "angry music" song on my Ipod, and let me tell you, it was on repeat the entire workout   

Chins
2x5
1x4

Cable Seated Row
(90) 1x10
(100) 1x8
(110) 1x8

DB Pullovers 
(45) 1x10
(50) 1x10
(55) 1x8 

ISO High Row (per side) 
(45) 1x8
(65) 1x8
(70) 1x7

Bar Curl - Drop sets, no rest
(70) 1x6
(60) 1x5
(50) 1x5
(30) 1x5

Seated Hammer Curl
(20) 1x10
ok,,, so from the 20's till 27.5 this morning.. they were all being used     now I'm really getting pissed
(30) 1x9
(35) 1x6   woah - yeah, I was mad and they were swingin'  

Done - aggression out - I'm good now    whew! Glad I didn't take that attitude with me to work


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

hiya katt!
Happy hump day!

another great workout!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 8, 2007)

Working out is such a great way to blow off steam, and you proved that .

What do you do for a living?


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Working out is such a great way to blow off steam, and you proved that .
> 
> What do you do for a living?



Assistant for eight Real Estate agents,,, residential & commercial.. so mainly sitting at a desk most the day on the phone or doing paperwork.

And NO, I don't even want to get my license. (everyone *always* asks that)


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 8, 2007)

BW Chins - Rock on!!


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> BW Chins - Rock on!!



I know, they are awesome!  I just hoped I could have done more.... like they say,,, coulda, woulda, shoulda...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

katt said:


> Assistant for eight Real Estate agents


really? We might need to talk business in the future...


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> really? We might need to talk business in the future...



Well,,, unless one drops out, you're SOL.... I have a limit of 8...

and I have a waiting list... wanna be on that?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> really? We might need to talk business in the future...



Be careful, katt.  Burner's a pimp.


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

And I thought he was talking Real Estate


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

I multi-task....I use great incentives.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 8, 2007)

Too bad you don't GET or GIVE great incentives....so I'd stear clear if I were you Katt!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

I do...however...you are a married women...my incentives...cant apply to you...


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

He may be a pimp, but he has morals.....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

..and good taste!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 8, 2007)

When I saw you were in real estate, I wondered how long it would be before Burner posts a comment...... 38 minutes to be exact.  Not too shabby Burnside  .


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

thank you...thank you....it's how I roll....


----------



## the other half (Aug 8, 2007)

ya shit, she never has to take that aggresion to work, because she has me at home.

when we get home from the gym in the morning, all i hear is, feed the dam cats, water the fucking plants, make me some fucking breakfast u lapos-lazy piece of shit- did u start the dishwasher yet. fold the fucking clothes. go start my car would u, and if u clean the house good mabye tonite i will let u touch my nice hard glutes and pecs. what a shitty life i lead!!!!


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

the other half said:


> ya shit, she never has to take that aggresion to work, because she has me at home.
> 
> when we get home from the gym in the morning, all i hear is, feed the dam cats, water the fucking plants, make me some fucking breakfast u lapos-lazy piece of shit- did u start the dishwasher yet. fold the fucking clothes. go start my car would u, and if u clean the house good mabye tonite i will let u touch my nice hard glutes and pecs. what a shitty life i lead!!!!


----------



## the other half (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

the other half said:


> ya shit, she never has to take that aggresion to work, because she has me at home.
> 
> when we get home from the gym in the morning, all i hear is, feed the dam cats, water the fucking plants, make me some fucking breakfast u lapos-lazy piece of shit- did u start the dishwasher yet. fold the fucking clothes. go start my car would u, and if u clean the house good mabye tonite i will let u touch my nice hard glutes and pecs. what a shitty life i lead!!!!


this is y'alls version of fore-play?
suh-wheet.....


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

I think it's called * no*-play


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

feel free to elaborte...<this is gonna be good!>


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Elaborate on what??  That he's deprived??  I so don't think so.....

Did I mention this cycle thing makes you horney as hell??


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

...and u are deprived? the logic isn't tracking here....


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ...and u are deprived? the logic isn't tracking here....



I'm not deprived......  he's not deprived..... I was using sarcastic humor.

He's just full of shit today!   Maybe he needs to  pend some quality time in the bathroom!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

katt said:


> I'm not deprived...... he's not deprived..... I was using sarcastic humor.
> 
> He's just full of shit today! Maybe he needs to pend some quality time in the bathroom!


 
DOH! how did I miss that?


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 8, 2007)

great workout katt!

seated rows are looking strong

by DB pullover do you mean laying your back across a bench and pulling the weight above your head with stiff arms? I hope I explained that good enough...anyway, is that what you mean by DB pullovers?


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout katt!
> 
> seated rows are looking strong
> 
> by DB pullover do you mean laying your back across a bench and pulling the weight above your head with stiff arms? I hope I explained that good enough...anyway, is that what you mean by DB pullovers?



Exactly, except I don't lie across the bench, I lie on the bench with my head at the end - I like it better that way


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 8, 2007)

Thats good that you used your anger, anyone who preaches being calm while lifting deserves to be beat with a 45 plate. Dam i sound like a sith lord or something lol.


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Thats good that you used your anger, anyone who preaches being calm while lifting deserves to be beat with a 45 plate. Dam i sound like a sith lord or something lol.



Lifting big weights = calm???  I don't think that can happen.

Anger is good.


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Can I say I really want to get drunk right now????  Its only been 6+ weeks,,,

Only 2 or so more weeks to go...


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh i found this i think you'll like it and how unbiased it is.
YouTube - Bodybuilding, a true story (project alpha)


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok Brutus... unbiased opinion of mine..

The first half of this clip - I'm like, daammnnn  these guys are so hot, gawd!  

The second half of the clip... its like,  shit,, that's so sad..  obviously, people that over-abuse the situation are taking a chance,,, but, anyone that does this is taking a chance also..

I don't know what to tell you, other than those big boys are super hot to me...  I'm probably one in few women that think that way..


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 8, 2007)

katt said:


> Ok Brutus... unbiased opinion of mine..
> 
> The first half of this clip - I'm like, daammnnn  these guys are so hot, gawd!
> 
> ...



LOL well thats why we like you your not a normal chick i loved that video its so cool to see an unbiased video on steroids and bodybuilders in general.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 9, 2007)

katt said:


> Can I say I really want to get drunk right now????  Its only been 6+ weeks



That's attractive.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 9, 2007)

OMFG - that clip was so sad. But did you see that guy about 6 mins in with the freaky biceps and triceps - what goes on in someones head to make them think that this looks good? 

But yeah - im with Katt. It's not just the incredible physique that makes the majority of these guys attractive, its knowing how much dedication, discipline, hard work and sacrifice has gone into creating these figures that makes them magnetic. It never used to work for me, but now i know first hand what has to be done to achieve such things - yeah, its really attractive! 

For females, nothing is more masculine than large muscles on a guy - and it drives me fucking wild!!


----------



## katt (Aug 9, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> That's attractive.



Totally random, I know...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Thats good that you used your anger, anyone who preaches being calm while lifting deserves to be beat with a 45 plate. Dam i sound like a sith lord or something lol.


heh...my old gym...World's Gym...you know..HUGE gorilla as the mascot...was bought out by a Planet Fitness or something liek that...completely ruined it.
Let's see some of the rules, shall we?
1) no DB's heavier than 60lbs
2) no grunting
3) no head gear
4) ca'nt have cell phones on the floor..
5) guys cannot wear form fitting shirts (think under armour)

needless to say I am not there anymore...and I was told that 1200 members have bailed...that's a LOT of monthly dues NOT ccoming in!


----------



## katt (Aug 9, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> heh...my old gym...World's Gym...you know..HUGE gorilla as the mascot...was bought out by a Planet Fitness or something liek that...completely ruined it.
> Let's see some of the rules, shall we?
> 1) no DB's heavier than 60lbs
> 2) no grunting
> ...



WHAATTT??????

That's so incredibly stupid... you call yourself a "gym" yet no dumbbells over 60??    Must be trying to turn it into a girls gym??

I'd be outta there in a heartbeat...


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 9, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> heh...my old gym...World's Gym...you know..HUGE gorilla as the mascot...was bought out by a Planet Fitness or something liek that...completely ruined it.
> Let's see some of the rules, shall we?
> 1) no DB's heavier than 60lbs
> 2) no grunting
> ...



Shocking! These places are ruining the fabric of what a gym should be. My old gym would not have been out of place with sawdust on the floor!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

yeah...that's why I left...as I was talking with the poor kid at the desk...a girl heard us talking...she also demanded a termination form..and wanted another for her husband...
yeah...funny how the word: gym isn't in the name of this place. Its called: Planet Fitness or something...

I'm tempted to go in...and ask that when this new 'concept' tanks....if they'd contact us so we can go back to lifting again....


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2007)

TGIF!!

ok so obviously there was no workout yesterday - 

Today was hard - I didn't sleep well last night and felt like 10 lbs was 20 today.. It took alot more effort to move the weight, and at the end of the workout I felt like I had been run over with a Mack Truck..  

Oly Bar Military Press (standing)
wu (45) 1x8
(65) 1x8
(75) 1x8
(85) 1x6

DB Side Lateral Raise -single arm
(20) 1x8
(22.5) 1x8
(25) 1x7

DB Front Raise - single arm
(10) 1x8... I know,,, too friggin light 
(15) 1x8
(17.5) 1x8

DB Incline reverse flyes - I think this is want they are - lying face down on an incline bench for back delts
(15) 1x8
(17.5) 1x8
(20) 1x8

Hyper extensions
w/25 lb plate 3x12
ss w/
Shrugs
(180) 1x8
(200) 1x8
(220) 1x8..ughhhhh

Done for today - high carbs today - legs tomorrow...  hmmmm  I think it may be another "leg blaster - can't walk out of the gym" day   

Yep,,, I'm feelin it!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 10, 2007)

Lol . Nice shrugs. You keep going and I'll see if I can catch up


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 10, 2007)

You still managed a tough workout though! I know it's hard to get going in the gym when you're tired but once it's done, it's done - and it's worth it in the long run! 

High carbs though - Woohoo!!  

Hope you sleep better tonight - you'll need the recovery time!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2007)

for not 'being in the groove'....that was an awesome workout!

Could you just get your mind to engage? 
Do you do any tricks/tactics to break out of your present state and move into the attack state you need to be in when you are lifting?

(I listen to different motivational cds)
it could be as simple as...clapping your hands and telling yourself to do what you want. The clapping...the action and the sound...should/may change your thought pattern.

Also...you cna do this at home. You can have 'triggers'. Not..a stinger...but a trigger!

It will be a self promoting action. 
Affirm your action over and over...while say, tugging gently on an ear lobe. Its kind of like a Pavlov (sp) theory. Eventually, your mind will associate the tugging of your ear with your affirmation.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 10, 2007)

Damn those shrugs are lookin pretty heavy!


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2007)

BL - hahaha.. that's so funny

Sammy - yeah,, high carbs *and *dinner out tonight!! 

Burner - mmm,, I've never listened to any motivational cd's.. I think I get it from my mom,,, she's 100% hard-headed, stubborn German..... haha 

Brutus - yeah,, freak! They were heavy. But that's what my hubby wrote down, so I had to do it   

Another thing that was weird today,, my muscles were actually sore & stiff from Wednesday..  tells me that I'm not mending as fast as before, maybe I'm breaking my body down too far to recoop... I have been pushing uber hard for the last 7 weeks.. 

I'll see how the higher carb day goes.. it's getting to the point also that I'm getting so tired of eating all this food.. I really don't know how people do this bulk/cycle thing for more than 8 weeks.. maybe it's just a girl thing about gaining weight, I don't know... but all I know is that I stepped on the scale at our gym... (fully clothed ) and it was at 149!!!     Whoollleeeyyy Moses!   Funny thing is,,, it feels like I've only gain a few pounds of fat in the whole thing..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> heh...my old gym...World's Gym...you know..HUGE gorilla as the mascot...was bought out by a Planet Fitness or something liek that...completely ruined it.
> Let's see some of the rules, shall we?
> 1) no DB's heavier than 60lbs
> 2) no grunting
> ...


I once visited a gym in Florida that didn't allow its members to squat with over 225.  

This guy slapped on 315 and proceeded to squat.  The manager came out and told him this was against the rules.  He mumbled 'bullshit', and while doing his second set, he was flipping the manager off with both hands.  The sight of him doing deep squats with each fore finger raised was classic.  They kicked him out after that.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2007)

As always, good workout.  Have fun at dinner!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 10, 2007)

Atleast you busted your ass through it.  I had a similar kind of day yesterday and they are not fun.  I was failing on weight that I know I'm able to get under normal circumstances and it frustrated the hell out of me, nonetheless, you got to just keep plugging away and thats what you did.

BTW, maybe this has been covered and I know my minds in the gutter but what exactly do you mean by try anything once?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2007)

katt said:


> Burner - mmm,, I've never listened to any motivational cd's.. I think I get it from my mom,,, she's 100% hard-headed, stubborn German..... haha


well...my library card is getting some good use...as is my car's cd player.
I also put in investing cd's and such...you spend so much time in your car...might as well make the most of it....of course...with this being summer...I'm still opening all the windows and cranking good tunes here and then...but might wanna try getting a course or two and listening to them a few times...
I like Zig Ziggler. Anthony Robbins is pretty good...
Something to think about.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 10, 2007)

Katt awesome weight.


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Atleast you busted your ass through it.  I had a similar kind of day yesterday and they are not fun.  I was failing on weight that I know I'm able to get under normal circumstances and it frustrated the hell out of me, nonetheless, you got to just keep plugging away and thats what you did.
> 
> BTW, maybe this has been covered and I know my minds in the gutter but what exactly do you mean by try anything once?



That would put anyone's mind in the gutter, even mine....haha..

I was just referring to my (1st) cycle...aka.. this new journal


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> well...my library card is getting some good use...as is my car's cd player.
> I also put in investing cd's and such...you spend so much time in your car...might as well make the most of it....of course...with this being summer...I'm still opening all the windows and cranking good tunes here and then...but might wanna try getting a course or two and listening to them a few times...
> I like Zig Ziggler. Anthony Robbins is pretty good...
> Something to think about.



Actually I've heard of Anthony Robbins... who hasn't??   He's a great speaker from what I've been told..

I've always been self-motivated.... almost ( ok almost always) too much - ask my husband, I always put too much on my plate  ....


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> Katt awesome weight.



thanks big... 

"let me see yo grill?".... I want one,,,   I was watching the "girls next door" the other day, and Kendra had one made for her birthday,., it was awesome!

Probably hard to talk with one of those in your mouth though..


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> As always, good workout.  Have fun at dinner!




Thanks J.... I will enjoy tonight!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 10, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I once visited a gym in Florida that didn't allow its members to squat with over 225.
> 
> This guy slapped on 315 and proceeded to squat.  The manager came out and told him this was against the rules.  He mumbled 'bullshit', and while doing his second set, he was flipping the manager off with both hands.  The sight of him doing deep squats with each fore finger raised was classic.  They kicked him out after that.



LOLOL thats would forever make my day .


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 10, 2007)

Meow.


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey MB - how's things?   You going to start posting in your journal more regularily now?   I noticed you had alot of catch up to do..


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2007)

do you think he's going full speed..or warming up?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 10, 2007)

katt said:


> Actually I've heard of Anthony Robbins... who hasn't??   He's a great speaker from what I've been told..
> 
> I've always been self-motivated.... almost ( ok almost always) too much - ask my husband, I always put too much on my plate  ....



You see how my mind works.

You're referring to your first cycle, I immediately thought you were getting kinky on us.  Damn.


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> do you think he's going full speed..or warming up?


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I immediately thought you were getting kinky on us.  Damn.



I only do that for my hubby


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 10, 2007)

great workout katt

why the 'ugh'? those shrugs are looking very good!


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout katt
> 
> why the 'ugh'? those shrugs are looking very good!




I said that cuz they were hard!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 10, 2007)

oooh my bad, I thought that was an 'ugh' of disappointment, I was thinking what the fuck?! lol


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes Ma'am... All caught up. Check it out... I just missed DB curling 100s.


----------



## katt (Aug 11, 2007)

LEGS!!!!

Yeah,, I was feeling it today.... until I got to the incline leg press....

Squats
(95) 1x15 warm up
(115) 1x10
(135) 1x10
(155) 1x8
(175) 1x6
(185) 1x2   This is good, my last back squat day I stopped at 145!! 

Did a couple walk outs like P Funk suggested, with 205 & 225... geezzuss that was heavy.

Life Fitness Leg Extensions
(150) 1x10 
(180) 1x8
(210) 1x6
(225) 1x5 - all sets except this last one were with a 2-3 second squeeze at the top - this last one was lucky if I made the 2 seconds,,,, 

Icarian Leg Curls
(100) 1x10
(120) 1x7
(130) 1x7

Incline Press
(180) 1x10
(230) 1x6 - I was done here....this machine makes me want to pee my pants because I'm pushing so hard.....I know, gross... but it's MY JOURNAL!!

Calf Raise (hammer strength)
(45) 1x20, 1x15, 1x12

Felt really super good about the squats and the weight!!  My last set I was just a tad above parallel... but the rest of the previous sets were lower than parallel.. YAY!


----------



## katt (Aug 12, 2007)

Today's wo

Cable crossovers - ea side
(45) 1x12
(50) 1x10
(55) 1x10
(60) 1x8

Incline DB Press
(35's) 1x10
(45) 1x9
(55) 1x6

Flat DB Bench
(40) 1x8
(50) 1x6
(52.5) 1x6

Dips 1x5, 1x3, 1x4

short wo today -


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 12, 2007)

katt said:


> Today's wo
> 
> Cable crossovers - ea side
> (45) 1x12
> ...


 

I love the fact that you bench more than a lot of men I know  And you do dips to boot...heh.  I tried to have my wife try an unassisted dip the other day...yeah, it was comical  

but then again, I always ask you this cause I am very intrigued by it, so don't take it the wrong way, but do you think you could do these weights without the "help" if you followed a similar workout plan?


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 12, 2007)

Damn nice squats!


----------



## goob (Aug 12, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Damn nice squats!


 
I second this motion.  Outstanding!


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 12, 2007)

Your DB Bench numbers are simply.... inFUCKINGcredible!


----------



## katt (Aug 13, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I love the fact that you bench more than a lot of men I know  And you do dips to boot...heh.  I tried to have my wife try an unassisted dip the other day...yeah, it was comical
> 
> but then again, I always ask you this cause I am very intrigued by it, so don't take it the wrong way, but do you think you could do these weights without the "help" if you followed a similar workout plan?



Hey Stewart - I wouldn't take your question the wrong way, I would have probably asked it myself.  I think I could do these weights, *in time,*.  I think the 'help' just gave me a little more confidence to attempt it..  But then, again, this is the first time I've tried this, so maybe the combination of the two (supps & confidence) did it!


----------



## katt (Aug 13, 2007)

Witchy & Goobster - thanks,, I was really liking that workout!

Musclebeach - thanks!  You're number are awesome as well


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 13, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Damn nice squats!



what he said.


----------



## the other half (Aug 13, 2007)

someday i hope i can lift as much as katt does.  pound for pound she outlifts about 90% of the people in the gym. im just glad i get to spot her, i makes me feel like one of the cool ones.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2007)

g'morning!
See that the iron was good to you this weekend!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 13, 2007)

great workouts katt!

you are one strong woman!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2007)

What'd she do now, bench  her husband???  





Musclebeach said:


> ... inFUCKINGcredible!



So totally agree...all of your workouts are just amazing!


----------



## katt (Aug 13, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> g'morning!
> See that the iron was good to you this weekend!




Yeah B, it was good... legs especially..


----------



## katt (Aug 13, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> What'd she do now, bench  her husband???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the other half (Aug 13, 2007)

ouch!!!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 14, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> What'd she do now, bench  her husband???



Such a good party trick though!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 14, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Such a good party trick though!!


----------



## katt (Aug 14, 2007)

ooooo... party trick??


----------



## katt (Aug 14, 2007)

Today's wo

Pull ups 2x4, 1x3 + 1 negative - wasn't into these today

Close Grip Pull downs
(80) 1x8
(100) 1x8
(110) 1x7

Iso Lat One Arm Pull (per side)
(55) 1x8
(70) 1x8
(80) 1x12

BB Curls lying against an incline
(40) 1x8
(50) 2x8

Seated DB Curl
(25's) 1x8
(30) 1x8
(32.5) 1x7

It was an ok workout,, with another night of distrupted sleep, I couldn't really ask for more.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 14, 2007)

The workouts looking hard even if you didn't rip it up today come back tomorrow. Whats this about party tricks!?


----------



## katt (Aug 14, 2007)

A party trick was suggested... and I thought it may be a great idea.. a little conversation breaker   

Ok, B.... I know were this is going... get your friggin mind out of the gutter again....


----------



## the other half (Aug 14, 2007)

oh, they just seem to think that it is ok to make fun of the other half.
well just wait.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 14, 2007)

great workout katt!

those unilateral lat pulldowns sound very interesting.


----------



## katt (Aug 14, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout katt!
> 
> those unilateral lat pulldowns sound very interesting.



isn't unilateral one arm only?    These were both, like a regular lat pulldown, but with a v-shaped handle.  So you're pulling down & into your chest.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 14, 2007)

the other half said:


> oh, they just seem to think that it is ok to make fun of the other half.
> well just wait.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 14, 2007)

katt said:


> Today's wo
> 
> Pull ups 2x4, 1x3 + 1 negative - wasn't into these today
> 
> ...



I thought by that 'one arm pull' you meant at a time?


----------



## katt (Aug 14, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> I thought by that 'one arm pull' you meant at a time?



Ok so my brain isn't working today.......  

  yes, the light bulb isn't on......

my bad


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 14, 2007)

katt said:


> A party trick was suggested... and I thought it may be a great idea.. a little conversation breaker
> 
> Ok, B.... I know were this is going... get your friggin mind out of the gutter again....



Im 18 that shit isnt gonna happen till im at least 20!


----------



## katt (Aug 14, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Im 18 that shit isnt gonna happen till im at least 20!



yeah...... right.....uh huh.....


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 14, 2007)

Roll your eyes all you want.

If I have multiple young women hitting on me in my journal when I'm your age, I'll be jumping for joy.


----------



## Mista (Aug 14, 2007)

I hate when I try to workout after not having enough sleep. Makes you feel weak.


----------



## katt (Aug 14, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Roll your eyes all you want.
> 
> If I have multiple young women hitting on me in my journal when I'm your age, I'll be jumping for joy.



Ouch!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 14, 2007)

katt said:


> Ouch!



Man, I can't catch a break...


----------



## the other half (Aug 14, 2007)

ya sox, u should see how many looks she gets when we are in vegas. 
i'm always worried that  im going to have to kick someones ass. 
but it is pretty cool at the same time, to know that she is that good looking.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 14, 2007)

the other half said:


> ya sox, u should see how many looks she gets when we are in vegas.
> i'm always worried that  im going to have to kick someones ass.
> but it is pretty cool at the same time, to know that she is that good looking.



There you go.  That's the response I was looking for.


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Aug 14, 2007)

katt said:


> LEGS!!!!
> 
> 
> Squats
> ...




That's pretty good


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 14, 2007)

I think your chin numbers are good! The few girls I know that can even do a chin, cant do that many!! NICE WORK!


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh... If you dont mind me asking, what kind of "help" are you using?


----------



## katt (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey M - I'm using Primobolan & Anavar - it's my last week of 8....     While I'll be sad to see it end, I'll be happy to start cutting again... I'm feeling a little..... big....


----------



## katt (Aug 15, 2007)

Workout pretty much sucked ass today,,, started out ok, but then I got to my last set of skull crushers and got mad because I could only do 3.  Abs went ok, first time at trying planks, got to 20 seconds before I felt my body start to shake...  haha   I felt tightness in my obliques first before anything else

Skull Crushers
(55) 1x8
(65) 1x8
(75) 1x3

ss w/
CG Bench
(55) 1x8
(65) 1x8
(75) 1x8

Tricep Push downs
(65) 1x8
(75) 1x8
(55) 1x10  dropped the weight again,, I was just pushing the weight on the first two sets rather than squeezing at the bottom.   

Tri-set for abs - no rest between
1) Planks - 3 x3 20-30 sec only (I need to improve these)
2) hanging leg raises 3x10
3) Hammer Strength ab crunch 3x15 @ 30 lbs

ball crunches  2x15


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 15, 2007)

Right, first of all, i can't even lift 75lb so if you can do any skullcrushers with that weight, you're doing okay!

Second, CG bench with 75lb. I mean . . . . . . what? Again, i'd be upside down, legs in the air like an upturned turtle with that kind of weight on top of me!

Oh, i have a question about front squats. Do you put your hands so that your knuckles are on your shoulders, or do you have them wider so that the bar is actually on your shoulders and your hands on the outside?

Does that make sense?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 15, 2007)

Katt have you gotten any sides from the aas?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2007)

ho-lee-crap! 75lb skull crushers!
I...REALLY need to get my fat ass back in the gym!
Way to go!


----------



## katt (Aug 15, 2007)

Sammy - my knuckles are on my shoulders,, I tried the other way, but it didn't work for me.  The only thing is, the heavier the weight is, the harder it is on my hands.

Brutus.... only side I have experienced is an increase in .... sex drive... yay!  Other than that - nothing  ... double yay!!

Burner - thanks.. even though I did get mad, I did three........maybe I'll call you B-man....


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 15, 2007)

Cool - i did try it that way and found it a little easier but wondered if your hands would start to get crushed once weight was added!!

Burner sent me a pic of someone doing it with their arms crossed over the top of the bar. Would you ever do it like that?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 15, 2007)

katt said:


> Workout pretty much sucked ass today,,, started out ok, but then I got to my last set of skull crushers and got mad because I could only do 3. Abs went ok, first time at trying planks, got to 20 seconds before I felt my body start to shake... haha I felt tightness in my obliques first before anything else
> 
> Skull Crushers
> (55) 1x8
> ...



_I_ think it's a solid workout.  Don't feel down about the Skull-crushers.  They are tough on the triceps.


----------



## katt (Aug 15, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Cool - i did try it that way and found it a little easier but wondered if your hands would start to get crushed once weight was added!!
> 
> Burner sent me a pic of someone doing it with their arms crossed over the top of the bar. Would you ever do it like that?



that's the way my husband does his - I tried it - it hurt my delts too much and the bar felt really unstable...


----------



## the other half (Aug 15, 2007)

katt said:


> Brutus.... only side I have experienced is an increase in .... sex drive... yay!  Other than that - nothing  ... double yay!!:



ya, its been just great, i guess her boyfriend is getting all the benefits of it while im at work, cause when i get home all she wants to do is sleep.
hhuuuummmmmm


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2007)

the other half said:


> ya, its been just great, i guess her boyfriend is getting all the benefits of it while im at work, cause when i get home all she wants to do is sleep.
> hhuuuummmmmm


still bestest thread ever!
ok...blooming lotus...IS amusing...but this...is classic.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 15, 2007)

katt said:


> Sammy - my knuckles are on my shoulders,, I tried the other way, but it didn't work for me.  The only thing is, the heavier the weight is, the harder it is on my hands.
> 
> Brutus.... only side I have experienced is an increase in .... sex drive... yay!  Other than that - nothing  ... double yay!!
> 
> Burner - thanks.. even though I did get mad, I did three........maybe I'll call you B-man....



Thats great to hear! I cant wait to try that shit!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 15, 2007)

looks like a good workout to me katt. better than mine...I forgot my gym sneakers and I asked if I could go in my sock feet but they wouldn't let me, lol.


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh... Primo/Anavar, nice! No sides, even better! What mg/ml are you running per week? 

#75 skulls are fucking sick... It is also sick that you did as much on skulls as you did on CG.


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> Oh... Primo/Anavar, nice! No sides, even better! What mg/ml are you running per week?
> 
> #75 skulls are fucking sick... It is also sick that you did as much on skulls as you did on CG.



50 mg primo, 5 mg anavar - really light cycle.  

We always super set our skulls & CG bench - I just love that combination!


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> looks like a good workout to me katt. better than mine...I forgot my gym sneakers and I asked if I could go in my sock feet but they wouldn't let me, lol.



Better pack extras in the vehicle!


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2007)

Today was legs - I decided to drop the weight and do more reps this time

Hack Slide machine
(90) 1x10
(140) 1x9
(180) 1x9

Seated Leg Press
(235) 1x20
(255) 1x20
(275) 1x25 - burn baby, burn

Icarian Leg Extensions
(160) 1x10
(180) 1x13
(200) 1x10 then immediately (140) 1x6

super set w/

Icarian lying leg curls
(80) 1x18
(90) 1x15
(100) 1x12 - (80) 1x6

short, sweet and totally burning by the time we were finished.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 16, 2007)

Ooooooo, high rep leg extensions, oh dear . . . .  that must have killed!

Im actually quite interested in doing some high rep workouts. Would you do them at about 20-30 reps, or more like 50reps?

Let us know how you feel tomorrow, it'll be interesting to see if you're in much pain after that workout!


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2007)

To do 50 reps... shit! I'd half to go down half in weight to get that in.. I can't even imagine the pain involved in that type of workout! 

  hmmm.. maybe I'd better try one sometime..


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 16, 2007)

I dunno, it was mentioned in one of the other journals that high rep sessions should be at about 50 reps, and that you would probably have to pause to take a breath (or 5!) at some points. 

Sounds like fun - or is it just me?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 16, 2007)

If you can do 50, you can crank out 10 more....shit, just do 100!!!!   

Just kidding!





After my bicep curl/lunge combinations -- I just wanna puke!


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2007)

It's just you.... but you're wacked ..


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 16, 2007)

Aint that a fact . . .


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 16, 2007)

25 reps with 275lb leg press is awesome! nice job


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> If you can do 50, you can crank out 10 more....shit, just do 100!!!!
> 
> Just kidding!
> 
> ...



   I'm NOT doing 100!!..That's just plain nuts and I don't want to hurt that bad.....


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 17, 2007)

Sooooo . . . 

 . . . . how are we feeling today after high reps yesterday? Do tell . . . .


----------



## katt (Aug 17, 2007)

soreness.... not one single, itsy bit sore... To be honest, that's one thing I'm really going to miss after the remaining "supps" are out of my system..

You know, you read the obvious... oh, your going to be bitchy, you're clit's going to get bigger, you going to grow facial hair,, yadda yadda yadda.. whatever...  But NO WHERE did I see that the soreness factor would almost vanish...   I mean, you bust your ass and are super tired after your workout and the next day you wake up and it's like... huh???  I could do it all over again!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 17, 2007)

Gosh - not a bit of DOMS? That must be really weird!

To be honest with you - i think i'd actually miss it a little bit! Not after leg day, but everything else, yeah


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 17, 2007)

katt said:


> soreness.... not one single, itsy bit sore... To be honest, that's one thing I'm really going to miss after the remaining "supps" are out of my system..
> 
> You know, you read the obvious... oh, your going to be bitchy, you're clit's going to get bigger, you going to grow facial hair,, yadda yadda yadda.. whatever... But NO WHERE did I see that the soreness factor would almost vanish... I mean, you bust your ass and are super tired after your workout and the next day you wake up and it's like... huh??? I could do it all over again!


you know...you weer on such a roll up till the clit being bigger...but the facial hair just lost it....


Now...I dunno if you do this...but one of the insane exercises that yellowmoomba does that I tried...and nearly killed me: Take...say...squats. What ever weight you an normally do for say....10 reps...do that for 20.
You want DOMS? that's your ticket!


----------



## katt (Aug 17, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> you know...you weer on such a roll up till the clit being bigger...but the facial hair just lost it....
> 
> 
> Now...I dunno if you do this...but one of the insane exercises that yellowmoomba does that I tried...and nearly killed me: Take...say...squats. What ever weight you an normally do for say....10 reps...do that for 20.
> You want DOMS? that's your ticket!



Well, I'm doing legs tomorrow again, so maybe I'll try that...  so basically it's double of what you normally do, right?

I'll probably do front squats, because I'll be there by myself, so that may be a good plan for tomorrow


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 17, 2007)

No DOMS???  

I have had no soreness before -- weird how that happens though, always makes me feel like I didn't work hard enough.

Can't wait to hear about the doubles


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 17, 2007)

katt said:


> Well, I'm doing legs tomorrow again, so maybe I'll try that... so basically it's double of what you normally do, right?
> 
> I'll probably do front squats, because I'll be there by myself, so that may be a good plan for tomorrow


yep-
Its a lot of rest pausing....after you can't keep going in your steady rhythem, just do 1 or 2 reps at a time till you get to 20.

you don't rack the weight or anything...its a set of 20. 

so...just to drive it home....whatever weight you use to fail at 10-12 reps...use that...but do 20. 

its sick. Its twisted...you'll love it.


----------



## katt (Aug 17, 2007)

ok, so I didn't post a workout this morning..... because we didn't go!

We are going tonight to get it done though..

I've been pondering what my next training type will be....  I'll be starting my cut next week,,, basically keeping my cal's the same for the first week but keeping the protein higher than my carbs.

So,,, I've been doing the push/pull/legs for so long now...I'm looking into the 5x5 training or something different...

Any suggestions what has worked for anyone, since my energy level is going to be down, I'm trying to maintain as much strength as I can.., I think I just need to change it up a bit...


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Aug 17, 2007)

Come train with us.  In 6 months we'll make you stronger than Sean aka Turd Burglar.  Of course you'll have to drop all your cardio and restrict your diet to pizza, ice cream and pepsi but you'll have a functional belly to shave 6 inches off your bench stroke like this:

YouTube - Pete's 525lbs x 1 bench


----------



## katt (Aug 18, 2007)

Pizza, Ice Cream & Pepsi... that'll definitely close that 6 in gap for bench.. haha


----------



## katt (Aug 18, 2007)

Today was legs again... and for the first time when I was done, I felt a little sick to my stomach... maybe because my RI's were shorter this time,, 30-60 except for the last sets of my split squats, they were around 90 because I had a hard time catching my breath..

Front Squats - first set I had to stop because my hand was cramping..so I went with the crossed arm hold instead of the snatch type hold, which worked ok..

bar only - 1x15
(65) 1x18 - cramp   
(65) 1x20
(75) 1x15
(85) 1x15

Split Squats
(20's) 1x10 ea leg
(25) 1x10
(30) 1x10

Single leg Extensions
(60) 1x8 ea
(75) 1x8
(80) 1x8

Glute Iso Machine
(100) 1x8 ea leg
(110) 1x8
(117.5) 1x8

Standing Calf Raise
#6 - 3x15

Abductor machine 1x20
Adductor machine 1x20

Good gravy, my ass is hurtin'


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 18, 2007)

The queasy feeling definitely has to do with those short intervals.

Intense workout, nice stuff.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 18, 2007)

_You're killin' 'em squats, ma'am!_


----------



## fufu (Aug 18, 2007)

good job, no wonder you felt nauseous, you did 68 squat reps, along with the rest of your workout. great job.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 18, 2007)

Katt you got balls girl! On the front squats you mean a clean grip right?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> _You're killin' 'em squats, ma'am!_


Never call a beautiful woman ma'am.....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Katt you got balls girl! On the front squats you mean a clean grip right?


Never tell a beautiful woman she has balls...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2007)

Killer leg workout Katt.

(note to self, never call a woman Killer)


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 18, 2007)

PeteTheGreek said:


> Come train with us.  In 6 months we'll make you stronger than Sean aka Turd Burglar.  Of course you'll have to drop all your cardio and restrict your diet to pizza, ice cream and pepsi but you'll have a functional belly to shave 6 inches off your bench stroke like this:
> 
> YouTube - Pete's 525lbs x 1 bench


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 19, 2007)

yes, I have to say that was a great workout katt! short RIs are brutal!


----------



## katt (Aug 19, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Katt you got balls girl! On the front squats you mean a clean grip right?



Yeah, exactly. I get those mixed up sometimes....


----------



## katt (Aug 19, 2007)

Well, thanks to Burners suggestion about doing the 20 reps.... and my "I never get sore" comment....

My legs & ass freakin hurt today... 

Why do I always take those comments and run with them..


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 19, 2007)

PetetheGreek... I watched the Pete's 2nd Squat 675lbs... and LOVED this comment...

"I'm wearing a pair of two ply inzer powerpants underneath two ply predators, underneath a leviathan canvas, undeneath a two ply t-rex for a total of 8 layers. Actually, nine layers if you count my underwear because no lifter in their right mind would go buck naked underneath their breifs. My wraps are 10 meters and I have tennis balls mounted behind my knees. My belt is one inch thick. I'm getting close to 600 lbs carryover out of my gear. My best raw squat is 135."

LOL!

So what have you decided for your next training program? I would assume something rather insane... as usual! Haha. I would not recommend this for cutting, but throw in an ALL NEGATIVE week every now and then. You will be so fucking sore, its incredible! 

Just curious... are you cutting for a show or anything?


----------



## the other half (Aug 19, 2007)

ya,so here i am posting her workout for here, she is such a pain in the ass sometimes. "i dont feel like getting on the computer, will u post my w/o for me"  and of course who is going to tell her "no", she has what i want so, here i am posting for her, i know, im just her little bitch.

db press
35-8
40-8
45-8

side lat raised db
single arm
20-8
22.5-8
25-8

rev pec deck
50-8
60-8
70-8

hyper extension
25-12/15/15
s/s
shrugs
180-10
200-8
220-7

not a great w/o, she was pretty pissy when we got to the gym. dont know why, but i wanted to kick her butt. what do u bet this is the last time she lets me post her w/o's


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 19, 2007)

Whats to be pissy about?... Thats a nice looking workout!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 19, 2007)

How do you perform weighted hyperextensions?


----------



## Mista (Aug 20, 2007)

Do you use straps or gloves?


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice DB press Katt! 

Is it time for you to start cutting yet?


----------



## katt (Aug 20, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> How do you perform weighted hyperextensions?



Hey Sox - I just hold a 25 lb plate across my chest while I do them.


----------



## katt (Aug 20, 2007)

Mista said:


> Do you use straps or gloves?



I always wear gloves, my hands hurt to much if I don't.  I use straps for my heavy sets of shrugs & db rows.. oh and deadlifts.  I try not to use them, but sometimes I just have to.


----------



## katt (Aug 20, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> Whats to be pissy about?... Thats a nice looking workout!



I wasn't pissy about the workout... I was just in a bad mood,, I was busy all day and tired, and the last thing I wanted to do was workout...


----------



## katt (Aug 20, 2007)

Well, the cut starts today..   I'm going to just ease into it this first week..

I really need to get a bodyfat test to see how bad my fatpad is...Although I really don't want to know right now.

Today's wo

Neutral grip pullups
1x5, 1x4, 1x3

Hammer Strength High Row
per side
(60) 1x8
(65) 1x8
(70) 1x8

DB pullovers
(50) 1x8
(55) 1x8
(60) 1x8

super set w/
Straight arm Push downs
(80) 1x8
(90) 1x8
(100) 1x8

Ez bar curls
(55) 1x8
(65) 1x8
(75) 1x4

DB Preacher
(22.5) 1x8 ea
(25) 1x8
(22.5) 1x8 - was going to do 30s on this set but our morning "db hog" had them and I know better than to try to use them when he's between sets,,, I got the look of death last time I asked.. 

Was going to attempt to do cardio tonight, but I messed up my nails big time yesterday..I got acrylics put on in June,, for the first time in my life... all was good until yesterday,, I broke one off and one was coming up and of course, I was picking at it all night... now it looks like shit..  hahaha

I'll put cardio in tomorrow...

oh, my legs don't hurt as bad today.. I could probably hit them again tomorrow... but I won't 

oh yeah,,, we were talking with a gal at the gym yesterday and she asked if I was going to do an upcoming show.. in October... she mentioned it was a tested one,,,  ok, so why, NOW,,, when everyone asks me if I'm doing a show, do they always have to mention that it's being tested???  Do I respond,, uh,, I can't do that one??   I always wear baggies at the gym, so it's not like they notice the big change or anything... I've gotten two people so far that have wanted me to do "tested" shows.... I just don't know how to respond,, other than being blunt about it.. which I haven't yet... I've just said I'm undecided...


----------



## katt (Aug 20, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> So what have you decided for your next training program? I would assume something rather insane... as usual! Haha. I would not recommend this for cutting, but throw in an ALL NEGATIVE week every now and then. You will be so fucking sore, its incredible!
> 
> Just curious... are you cutting for a show or anything?



I haven't figured it out yet.. of course,, I'm such a procrastinator sometimes.
But, an all negative week... ouch!.. Maybe i'll try that one on the next bulk  

No, I'm not cutting for a show.. although I am getting closer to really doing one in April..   I'm just shaving off a little fat so I can visually see where I am and what needs more work.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 20, 2007)

K, are you done with your cycle?  Will you cycle off now and wait until Jan/Feb to start again, or what is your plan?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 20, 2007)

LOL  ppl are always jealous when someone makes any improvment they want to put it down to drugs and not hard work dont let it bother you.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2007)

katt said:


> Well, thanks to Burners suggestion about doing the 20 reps.... and my "I never get sore" comment....
> 
> My legs & ass freakin hurt today...
> 
> Why do I always take those comments and run with them..


ya know...anything involving my name..a.nd making YOUR ass hurt...well....
glad to be of any ass...isstance....I can!


----------



## katt (Aug 20, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> K, are you done with your cycle?  Will you cycle off now and wait until Jan/Feb to start again, or what is your plan?



done with the primo... still have a weeks worth of the anavar left, so I'll finish that off... 

I don't have a plan.....  I'm re-thinking the whole "other cycle" thing....

I mean, really... I am cutting (more or less) until Oct 26th (trip to Vegas for Halloween) then I have another 2 months before I have to start dieting  again...

but I really don't want to do a cycle during holiday times... parties,, get togethers.. etc... ya know?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey Katt i know this may be a stupid question but do women need to do PCT?


----------



## katt (Aug 20, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Hey Katt i know this may be a stupid question but do women need to do PCT?



I honestly don't know,,

As you probably are aware,,, there are not many women around here that I could even ask that question...   

It's a good question though,,, I should figure that  one out.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 20, 2007)

very nice workout katt! pullups are getting stronger

they're just jealous, don't worry about it!


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Aug 20, 2007)

katt said:


> Hey Sox - I just hold a 25 lb plate across my chest while I do them.




Try doing these:

EliteFTS - Superior Products and Knowledge for Lifters, Athletes, Coaches, and Trainers

These will fuck up your erectors, glutes and hamstrings like nobody's business.  I do these at least twice a week.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 20, 2007)

Katt lookin good in here damn nice work!

I was thinking of doing a cycle of something but with my job and all its a little risky.  Plus the shoulder injury not sure how that would all work out!  

I would def check on your PCT though you may need something to bounce back into proper production and that really shoulda been sorted out pre cycle...cmon now


----------



## katt (Aug 20, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Katt lookin good in here damn nice work!
> 
> I was thinking of doing a cycle of something but with my job and all its a little risky.  Plus the shoulder injury not sure how that would all work out!
> 
> I would def check on your PCT though you may need something to bounce back into proper production and that really shoulda been sorted out pre cycle...cmon now




I  know, I know...I'm still new at this!   I realize that's not an excuse, but I'll use it anyway...

I tried to get into another journal area that was mainly gals... but was told that it was "full"... ..


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 20, 2007)

katt said:


> I tried to get into another journal area that was mainly gals... but was told that it was "full"... ..



Well F them then LOL... you could check out anabolicminds.com and do a search or simply post and find out alot of info.  There are a ton of sights you can get quality info from so enjoy reading 

If I reach my goals this fall of cutting down and I get hired I will look into my cycle more seriously.  We can cycle together


----------



## katt (Aug 20, 2007)

Jodi just responded to me in the anabolic forum that I don't need the pct..


----------



## KelJu (Aug 20, 2007)

Katt, please don't do AS. You are beautiful right now, why risk it?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Katt, please don't do AS. You are beautiful right now, why risk it?



LOL shes already done em man.


----------



## the other half (Aug 20, 2007)

pretty soon im going to have to post for a woman to sleep with, because she is going to be bigger than i am, and that aint right. i cant even armwrestle for the remote any more. fucking watching life time movies all weekend long sucks.


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 20, 2007)

Why would a woman need PCT?... In general (99%) women produce a very small amount of endogenous test. Not to mention she doesnt have to worry about "nut shrinkage." 

Honestly, I would almost rather run AAS on a cut. Maintain that hard earned muscle.

Where was this other journal at?

 @ Lifetime movies all weekend!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## katt (Aug 21, 2007)

Today's wo - I'm rushed today - no time to post on other journals before work

Incline DB Press
(42.5) 1x8
(52.5) 1x8
(55) 1x7

Flat DB Bench
(42.5) 1X8
(52.5) 1X8
(55) 1X8

Pec Dec
(90) 1x12
(110) 1x10
(130) 1x8

Tricep push downs - double pulley
(100) 1x8
(120) 1x10
(130) 1x10
(150) 1x7 

DB kick backs
(17.5) 1x8
(20) 1x8
(22.5) 1x7

One set of bw dips 1x8

My hubby didn't think I was working hard enough the morning,, hence the 4th set of pushdowns..  

Cardio tonight!

Muscle - I agree with you on running the aas on a cut.. the anavar would definitely be helpful in keeping my mass...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 21, 2007)

very nice way to start your day, Katt!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 21, 2007)

I agree! I still can't get over the fact that you're benching 110lb! 

Those numbers are inconceivable to me!


----------



## katt (Aug 21, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I agree! I still can't get over the fact that you're benching 110lb!
> 
> Those numbers are inconceivable to me!



The 55's were so heavy..   I almost dropped one when I went to put them back..


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 21, 2007)

katt said:


> The 55's were so heavy..   I almost dropped one when I went to put them back..



That's what your husband is for.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 21, 2007)

katt said:


> The 55's were so heavy..   I almost dropped one when I went to put them back..



I think that's excusible!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 21, 2007)

very nice workout katt

55s for incline/flat is awesome!


----------



## goob (Aug 21, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> very nice workout katt
> 
> 55s for incline/flat is awesome!


 
Agreed.  55 is some number to be putting up. Good job.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 21, 2007)

Shit are you serious 55s? Dam i incline bench like 60X8!


----------



## katt (Aug 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Shit are you serious 55s? Dam i incline bench like 60X8!




I know... crazy huh!  I was telling one of the other gals there today that I'm seriously going to hurt myself one day....


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 21, 2007)

katt said:


> I know... crazy huh!  I was telling one of the other gals there today that I'm seriously going to hurt myself one day....



Don't say that, especially when it seems as if you're repping the weight you say might hurt you.

Awesome workouts, kid-o.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 21, 2007)

the other half said:


> pretty soon im going to have to post for a woman to sleep with, because she is going to be bigger than i am, and that aint right. i cant even armwrestle for the remote any more. fucking watching life time movies all weekend long sucks.


   That was good.

Without a doubt, women do not need pct.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 21, 2007)

Katt, here is some info I copied from FC's. I don't think she will care. It is three girls posts on anavar cycles and sides/benefits from it. Hope this helps!

03-15-2006, 08:49 PM  
 newgirl  
Administrator   Join Date: Nov 2004
Posts: 25,186  

 Anavar 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Trade/Brand Names: Oxandrin, Oxandrolone
abbreviation: var


Compound name: Anavar

Brand: (used various) Loeffler, Denkall, QV

Dose: beginning dose 2.5mg a day; 10mg a day split; ramp down

Duration of cycle: 8 weeks (two cycles), 12 weeks, 20 weeks* (with ramp up/down)

Sides: increased facial hair, voice changes at higher dosages, some acne, increased hunger, water retention with some brands

Benefits: increased recovery, hardening, muscle density, muscle growth, modest strength growth

Overall summation: First two cycles listed were run alone with slight ramp up at the beginning and no ramp down. Third cycle had a slow ramp up and slow ramp down.

First cycle (8 weeks) - Loeffler: I was somewhat disappointed in my first anavar cycle. I am a SLOW responder and did not see any changes in my visual appearance nor strength until about week 8. Additionally, I was not eating enough calories to support growth and still doing cardio during the cycle. I started at 2.5, went to 5 and then to 10mg a day...held about 5lbs or water throughout cycle. No acne, no voice changes -- just the facial hair issue (faded post cycle). I did get some hardness and strength increases -- but the cycle was over before it started. Hardness and strength increases disappeared post cycle. Some minimal estrogenic rebounding occurred.


Second cycle (12 weeks) - Loeffler/Denkall: started at 2.5mg a day; then 5mg a day (split) then 10mg (split) -- briefly went to 15mg but the voice and acne issue became very evident. Again -- some facial hair but easily managed and faded post cycle. Visual changes began at week 8; density added to muscle, moderate strength increases and modest growth. Weight did not seem to change on the scale -- but the body got tighter and harder and looking more compact. Calories were (for me) fairly high and somewhat clean. Water weight dropped on this cycle when I switched to Denkall after running out of Loeffler. This is when I realized that after one var cycle and after one winny cycle -- that I needed at least 10 weeks of cycling as I tended to get results much slower. Noticed post cycle, some minimal estrogenic type rebound.


Third cycle (20 weeks) - Quality Vet: ramped up 2.5mg every week until 10mg; also hit a 4 week ramp down. *This cycle also had two 3-week winny 'bursts' - comments are based only on anavar only portion. Running this cycle produced the most results. Eating was abundant but clean -- towards the end of the cycle -- caloric intake was reduced. No cardio at all. No water retention, no voice issues, very little in terms of facial hair activity (I believe the slow ramp up helped acclimate the body). Nice muscle gains and fullness that remained post cycle. No estrogenic rebound post cycle (ramped down 2.5 mg a week for 4 weeks). 


Fourth cycle (8 weeks)- Quality Vet: ramped up 2.5mg a day until 10mg a day. Ran cycle only for 8 weeks and stopped because I had breast augmentation surgery. Nothing to report.


In my opinion, anavar is a great first cycle as the sides that affected me were very manageable and faded post cycle. Good gains, good hardness, good density. The longer cycle (3rd) produced some help with leaning out in terms of muscle sparing during calorie restricted mode.
__________________

I am not here for a long time; I am here for a good time.


newgirl 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to newgirl 
Find all posts by newgirl 
Add newgirl to Your Buddy List 

  #2       03-16-2006, 09:59 AM  
 Aurora  
FitChic Post Ho Deluxe   Join Date: Dec 2004
Location: On the faint farm
Posts: 4,416  



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Brandrbit

Dose: 10-30mg

Duration of cycle(s): 10-16 weeks

sides: Hair thickening, clitoral swelling, some acne, angries (dont know why). 

Benefits:Good strength gain, recovery, muscle hardness/density, very little muscle growth. 

Overall summation: A dieters drug. Helped retain muscle on low cal/low carb dieting plus give the physique a harder look with fuller shape. No real muscle gain seen from it although some increase in strength. All gains made were superficial and lost after coming off. Both times didnt kick in for me until somewhere between weeks 4 and 5.
__________________
True happiness... arises, in the first place, from the enjoyment of one's self.
-Joseph Addison

index.jpg 

Aurora 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to Aurora 
Visit Aurora's homepage! 
Find all posts by Aurora 
Add Aurora to Your Buddy List 

  #3       03-21-2006, 04:36 PM  
 gymgirl  
Moderator   Join Date: Dec 2004
Location: UK
Posts: 3,207  



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Brands: SPA, British Dragon

Dose: Varied, have done 3 anavar cycles in total. For details see below.

Duration of cycle: 10 weeks, 20 weeks, 16 weeks*

Sides: Voice changes (first cycle), moderate acne, clit swelling, decrease in breast size

Benefits: Increased recovery, hardening, muscle density, muscle growth, good strength gains, increased libido

Overall summation:

10 weeks - SPA: September 2002. My first AAS experience. Was supposed to be a mix between bulking/cutting (didn't know better at the time...) I ran EC alternated with clen (2 weeks on, 2 weeks off) the last 8 weeks of it. I started the anavar at 5mg ED. After 2 weeks I upped to 10mg ED - which I later realized was too much too soon. The voice sides hit me at week 6. It started out as a sore throat which made me think it was a cold. By the end of week 7 I knew that was not what it was but I decided to stay with 10mg ED for the remaining 2 weeks. Other sides were zits, clit swelling and increased libido.

Strength and size gains were good. Total weight gain was 8lbs but waist went down an inch and overall I looked leaner when I finished than when I started. The voice problems were concerning, but aside from that, I was very pleased with the results.

20 weeks - British Dragon: July 2004. Part of my first competition diet. Because of the voice issues the first time around, I had my gear tested. It came back underdosed and I adjusted the dose accordingly. I started at 7.5mg ED. After 10 weeks I upped to 11mg ED and left it there for the rest of the cycle.

No voice problems this time, but apart from that, sides were the same as the first anavar cycle. Benefits the same. Good strength gains. The hardening effect, especially in the midsection area, was very noticable. I had previously run a nearly identical diet, without anavar, and the difference was remarkable. This is why I love anavar... I can build strength and cut at the same time. I also don't seem to hold any water on it.

*16 weeks - British Dragon: August 2005. Another comp diet. 10mg ED all the way through, but was *stacked with GH (2iU ED). Unfortunately, I didn't keep a journal all the way through this cycle. I ended up not doing the competition and I didn't spend nearly as much time in the gym as I should have. Results in the beginning, for as long as I was still putting the work in, were the same as the diet the previous year -- only I felt that in combination with GH anavar worked even better. Should I ever decide to compete again, I will definitely use anavar/GH. Sides were the same as the previous cycles (sans the voice problems).


My voice has still, to this very day, not recovered from that first cycle. It did get better once I came off, but never went back to the way it was before. I stayed off for a year and a half after this very first cycle and even after all that time my voice would still act up on me from time to time. Since then I've run two winstrol cycles and neither of them affected my voice in the dramatic way that the anavar did (IF it was indeed anavar - I can't be sure because I never had it tested).


----------



## katt (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow - thanks!


----------



## the other half (Aug 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> That's what your husband is for.



ya when she helps me put my weigths back i will help her. she gets all the glory in our gym, im just "the other half".


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 21, 2007)

dg806 said:


> Katt, here is some info I copied from FC's. I don't think she will care. It is three girls posts on anavar cycles and sides/benefits from it. Hope this helps!
> 
> 03-15-2006, 08:49 PM
> newgirl
> ...



Thanks for digging that out. I thouught I could match a chemistry naturally and with less side effects and I'm hoping to learn some more about steroids myself. Excellent information.


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Aug 21, 2007)

You need to stop this bodybuilding nonsense and come over to the dark side.


----------



## katt (Aug 22, 2007)

PeteTheGreek said:


> You need to stop this bodybuilding nonsense and come over to the dark side.



The pizza and ice cream dark side???


----------



## katt (Aug 22, 2007)

OK, so I didn't do cardio last night.. have my stuff packed for after work..

We did measurements last night and I kinda got into a funk about it. We really needed to do a bodyfat test before, which we didn't do.. 

On a couple things I was up.. ass (1 inch) & chest (2 inches) - but all the rest of the measurements were the same... and I'm up 15 pounds   ..... so......I feel harder, not as soft as when we started... my weights are up tremendously since before... I guess I was was expecting more..  

Anyway,, we'll take photos and see what the difference is there....maybe that'll tell the story..


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2007)

PeteTheGreek said:


> You need to stop this bodybuilding nonsense and come over to the dark side.


what...like joining a 'Planet Fitness' center....
sorry...still on a rant.....


----------



## ZECH (Aug 22, 2007)

katt said:


> Wow - thanks!



Anytime! Let me know if you have other qestions.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 22, 2007)

katt said:


> Anyway,, we'll take photos and see what the difference is there....maybe that'll tell the story..



Sounds like there is a good difference with 15 lbs. Lets see the pics~


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm getting psyched for the pics.

For feedback purposes, of course.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 22, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm getting psyched for the pics.
> 
> For feedback purposes, of course.



You're too young for these. May have to restrict your access


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

dg806 said:


> You're too young for these. May have to restrict your access



Here's my fake.. I mean heres my ID:


----------



## ZECH (Aug 22, 2007)

Lmao


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Aug 22, 2007)

katt said:


> The pizza and ice cream dark side???



The powerlifting darkside.  Cardio and dieting are overrated.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 22, 2007)

Whoa.  Did someone say pics?  Why didn't anyone call me?


----------



## katt (Aug 22, 2007)

oh,, Hell No,, I'm not posting my fat ass pictures right now!!  You will have to wait  

Yep,,, my cardio stuff is still in my bag     had to come home & mow the lawn instead.. we are leaving on Friday morning to go visit my hubby's family.  Plus I think I need to get another batch of salsa done probably tomorrow the way the tomatoes are looking.

Pete - the powerlifting darkside??? Do you want me to hurt myself?  

Sox - nice ID....

Hey dg - I appreciate the info.. will let you know if I have any more questions  

Burner - there is no way I'd go to a Planet Fitness.... what would I wear??? I threw out my leggings in the 80's..    And I'm NOT going back there.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 23, 2007)

PeteTheGreek said:


> The powerlifting darkside. Cardio and dieting are overrated.


 
powerlifting is more fun, cause you get to get strong AND eat a lot too  

of course, you won't see your abs, but that's the tradeoff.....pizza or abs...hmmmm


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 23, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> .....pizza or abs...hmmmm



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..........that's a tough question????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 23, 2007)

katt said:


> oh,, Hell No,, I'm not posting my fat ass pictures right now!!  You will have to wait
> 
> 
> > Fat ass?????  Are you in my gallery again?  I've seen YOUR gallery and it does not look like there is anything in there that is fat!!!!
> ...


----------



## katt (Aug 23, 2007)

Today we had to split our leg workout between today & tomorrow..

I just wasn't feelin it today..

Box Squats
(95) 1x8
(115) 1x8
(135) 1x8
(155) 1x8

Deadlifts
(95) 1x8
(135) 1x8
(160) 1x1... did the first one,, then said "no more"  

That's it for today - we'll have more time tomorrow..


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 23, 2007)

You may not be feeling it Katt but it looks like a good set of numbers!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 23, 2007)

I can't believe you put on 15lb and didn't add any to your waist! That's amazing!! You must be solid muscle now!

How long do you want to cut for?


----------



## the other half (Aug 23, 2007)

you guys need to get on her about letting the weights get the best of her.
she is head strong in everything but that. she needs to know that it is ok to throw a bitch fit if need be.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 23, 2007)

Im not getting on at her about anything.

She'll kick my head in


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 23, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Im not getting on at her about anything.
> 
> She'll kick my head in



Isn't she about 7000 miles away?  I think you're safe.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh yeah . . .


----------



## katt (Aug 23, 2007)

the other half said:


> you guys need to get on her about letting the weights get the best of her.
> she is head strong in everything but that. she needs to know that it is ok to throw a bitch fit if need be.



Yeah,,, like I'm even going to throw a fit at the gym...


----------



## katt (Aug 23, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I can't believe you put on 15lb and didn't add any to your waist! That's amazing!! You must be solid muscle now!
> 
> How long do you want to cut for?




I'm thinking I'll have about 6 weeks before we go hunting to eat properly... that should be good for now.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 23, 2007)

even if that workout was split up, it still looked good to me!

so there are pics, eh?...lol..I mean!


----------



## katt (Aug 23, 2007)

I haven't taken pic's yet.... that's where the procrastination comes in...

But my hubby took pics of himself.. and man, what a difference ! It's amazing!


----------



## katt (Aug 24, 2007)

Second part of the leg workout.. 

Leg extensions - my quads were a little sore
(150) 1x10
(165) 1x8
(180) 1x8 

Icarian lying leg curl
(100) 1x8
(120) 1x8
(130) 1x8

Iso Glute machine
(100) 2x8
(110) 1x8

Seated Calf machine 
(45) 1x12, 2x10

Standing Calf Raise
(#6) 2x15, 1x12

Ab Crunch Machine 
(40) 1x20, 2x15

Ball Crunch
1x15, 2x10

Done for the day!  We will probably workout when we are away   

Everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 24, 2007)

15 lbs is a good gain for a first cycle.

I see you're doing box squats now.... cool .


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 24, 2007)

I think pics are definetly in order....15lb isn't bad at ALL especially if you added in good areas!!


----------



## katt (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks B...  It's not all in the right spots, but it's not bad   

Today's wo
Incline Bar
(95) 1x8
(115) 1x7
(125) 1x3 + 1 negative

Flat Bench (bar)
(95) 1x8
(115) 1x8
(135) 1x6 

Incline DB Fly
(30's) 1x8
(32.5) 1x8
(35) 1x8

Dips bw
1x12, 1x9, 1x7  

more tonight.. out of time....


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 28, 2007)

135lb on a flat bench for 6 reps. 

That's monstrous! And now you're cutting, right?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 28, 2007)

Damn your almost DB benching what you BB bench WTF .


----------



## katt (Aug 28, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> 135lb on a flat bench for 6 reps.
> 
> That's monstrous! And now you're cutting, right?



I'm trying right now... kinda slackin ...  Last week was a hard transition from replacing most the rice with vege's....terrible terrible bloat...ughhhh        Seems a bit better this week... but I haven't lost any weight yet.


----------



## katt (Aug 28, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Damn your almost DB benching what you BB bench WTF .



What?!?.... I'm not suppose to do that?


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 28, 2007)

WOW katt! you're putting us ome awesome numbers on your workouts.


don't worry, as a fellow chic, i'm procrastinating photos too.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2007)

hey! NICE workout! So....do you have a nice...grunt when you put up that monster weight!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 28, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> hey! NICE workout! So....do you have a nice...grunt when you put up that monster weight!



It would be sexier if it was a moan lol.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 28, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> It would be sexier if it was a moan lol.


I'd laugh my ass off if a girl would moan when squatting.


----------



## katt (Aug 28, 2007)

I_ try _not to grunt.... but sometimes with squats I can't help it.... 

There's usually not enough people there anyway,, so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Aug 28, 2007)

katt said:


> Flat Bench (bar)
> (95) 1x8
> (115) 1x8
> (135) 1x6



The only other girl on here who can do that is Sean


----------



## goob (Aug 28, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I'd laugh my ass off if a girl would moan when squatting.


 
Of course, that depends on _where_ she was squatting.....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 28, 2007)

135 x 6 bench Katt?  Awesome!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 28, 2007)

PeteTheGreek said:


> The only other girl on here who can do that is Sean


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> 135 x 6 bench Katt?  Awesome!



Ditto!!


----------



## katt (Aug 28, 2007)

yeah, weird huh... I saw the 135 on there and I didn't think I could do it (mind games again) but it happened...

Tonight we finished

Skull Crushers ss w/CG Bench
wu w/ bar
1x12/ 1x12

then we went with the ez curl bar
(65) 1x8/ 1x8
(75) 1x8/ 1x8

DB behind the head tri-press
(40) 1x10
(50) 1x10
(60) 1x10

I'm too tired & grumpy to post any more tonight... I'll give it a go tomorrow night


----------



## katt (Aug 29, 2007)

ok so I forgot to post last night that we also did 30 minutes of cardio on the treadmill

Today 's wo

Pull ups
1x4, 1x4, 1x3 + 1 negative

Close Grip Pull downs
(90) 1x8
(100) 1x8
(110) 1x6

superset w/

Straight arm pushdowns
(80) 1x8
(90) 1x8
(100) 1x4

Standing Bar Curls
(50) 1x8
(60) 1x8
(70) 1x5

Seated Incline DB Curl
(25) 1x8
(22.5) 1x6
(20) 1x8...  

Forearm curls 
(50) 1x10
(40) 1x10 front 1x10 reverse


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 29, 2007)

what kind of supps are you taking now that your cutting??


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 29, 2007)

goob said:


> Of course, that depends on _where_ she was squatting.....



Or on _whom_.


----------



## katt (Aug 29, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> what kind of supps are you taking now that your cutting??



Just the basic...

Fish oil, flax oil, multi-vit and I'm still taking my milk thistle

Also still taking glutamine before & after workout.. but I stopped taking the creatine.

That about does it... I'll probably add in BCAA's when I get leaner


----------



## katt (Aug 29, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Or on _whom_.



You guys!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 29, 2007)

katt said:


> You guys are great!!!!


----------



## katt (Aug 29, 2007)

You smoozer......that's lame

Just suck it up and take it like a man.... that's what the other half does....


----------



## Mista (Aug 29, 2007)

katt said:


> Just the basic...
> 
> Fish oil, flax oil, multi-vit and I'm still taking my milk thistle
> 
> ...



When did you stop the creatine?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 29, 2007)

katt said:


> ok so I forgot to post last night that we also did 30 minutes of cardio on the treadmill
> 
> Today 's wo
> 
> ...



Wow, that's awesome! I think we curl about the same amount.


----------



## katt (Aug 29, 2007)

Mista said:


> When did you stop the creatine?



Last week,,, when my supps were up.   I've gotten rid of some of the water retention, now I'm working on the fat pad..


----------



## katt (Aug 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Wow, that's awesome! I think we curl about the same amount.



Whaaatt?????


----------



## the other half (Aug 30, 2007)

katt said:


> You smoozer......that's lame
> 
> Just suck it up and take it like a man.... that's what the other half does....



i dont think that this is the appropriate thread for a comment like that.


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 30, 2007)

135 bench? Including you I only know 3 ladies who can bench 135.

Are youre fucking cutting!!

the other half - Does she threaten to beat you up if you dont do what she tells you? Make dinner, NOW! Feed the dog, NOW! Dust the house, NOW! 

lol.


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2007)

Muscle  - I just started cutting, so it hasn't effected my strength yet...

Today's wo

Neutral Grip DB Press
(35's) 1x8
(42.5) 1x8
(47.5) 1x5

Upright rows
(60) 1x8
(70) 1x8
(80) 1x7

Seated DB Side Lat Raise
(12.5) 1x8
(15) 1x8
(17.5) 1x8  

Hyper extensions
w/25 lb plate
1x12, 2x15

ss w/
Shrugs on the Forza machine
(180) 1x8
(200) 1x8
(220) 1x5 - I pooped out..  

Done - cardio tonight... plus I didn't do anything for the back delts.. probably will throw in reverse flys tonight.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 30, 2007)

LOL Katts a beast! I mean that in the best way possible .


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 30, 2007)

a lady beast!!


----------



## goob (Aug 30, 2007)

Great Scott!  Good shruggage!!!


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2007)

Yea Goobster.... whatever doesn't kill you makes you stonger... right?


----------



## the other half (Aug 30, 2007)

actually that is very true. because katt makes me stronger, but i know that she will be the one to kill me also. especially in the mornings.


----------



## katt (Aug 31, 2007)

why would I kill you in the morning????  You workout just as hard as I do!  

Besides,,, if you did go in the morning, I'd have to run around all day trying to find a place to stash the body...


----------



## the other half (Aug 31, 2007)

now im afriad of the night. thanks. i wont be coming home from work today.


----------



## katt (Aug 31, 2007)

the other half said:


> now im afriad of the night. thanks. i wont be coming home from work today.



Woo Hoo!!! Girls night out     

Not really...


----------



## katt (Sep 4, 2007)

A little update... I took *FOUR WHOLE DAYS OFF*!!!   Seems like forever!!

But, back at it - tonight is cardio!   I'm feeling a little "soft" and I don't like it.


----------



## the other half (Sep 4, 2007)

ya soft in all the right places.


----------



## goob (Sep 4, 2007)

the other half said:


> ya soft in all the right places.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 4, 2007)

workouts looking as good as normal in here katt!


----------



## katt (Sep 4, 2007)

ok, so I really went and did cardio!!!!   I never would have thought I would sweat so much doing it though.. gawd!

45 minutes on incline level 4.5 - 5.5 and between 3.4 - 3.5 speed..  my heart rate stayed right at 120-125..  I need to figure out the whole heart rate thing.  I had a trainer tell me that I needed to keep it at 120 or under, so I would burn fat and not muscle...  anyway,, tonight was hard, but I'm ready for it


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 4, 2007)

I like what you're doing up in her'

Get back in the gym and hit it hard.


----------



## katt (Sep 5, 2007)

This morning was legs - we ran out of time so I didn't have any calf work today

Squats 
(95) 1x8
(135) 1x8
(155) 1x8 - these felt good

Leg Extensions
(165) 1x8
(195) 1x8
(210) 1X6

Lying Leg Curl
(90) 1x10
(110) 1x8
(120) 1x8

SLDL on the Forza machine
(90) 1x8
(110) 1x8
(140) 1x8

Cals for the day 1598, 45% protein, 31% carb, 24% fat

I have to get used to the hungry feeling again..


----------



## goob (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice job katt.  Hungry feeling sucks.  Did you feel well up for it after 4 days off?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 5, 2007)

Katt you go girl! Stick with that cardio and youll be getting leaner.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 5, 2007)

katt said:


> Cals for the day 1598, 45% protein, 31% carb, 24% fat


 
I think I just had that for lunch


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice squats and leg extensions!


----------



## katt (Sep 6, 2007)

What a morning -  my stepdaughter locked her keys in her truck so I had to scramble to get her to school... the only spare key is at her moms.. I'm making one now!

Today's wo - was cut short - will be going back tonight to finish & do cardio

Incline DB Press
(45's) 1x10
(50) 1x8
(55) 1x8

Flat DB Press
(50) 1x7
(55) 1x7
(60) 1x5    I used straps....

Pec Deck
(100) 1x18
(120) 1x8
(130) 1x8

started doing our tri's but we figured just cut it short and do the rest tonight!

Cals today ar 1723 - 50% pro/ 30% carb/ 20 % fat


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 6, 2007)

katt said:


> *Leg Extensions *
> (165) 1x8
> (195) 1x8
> (210) 1X6
> ...



  I  have a color coded response.

WOW!! I'm using about 40# for these.

You make my 20# look so wimpy.


Katt, I'd like to increase my bench press by about 20 lbs in the next 6 months. Any advice on techniques that are best for that?


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 6, 2007)

very nice workout katt!

good job on the flat DB press


----------



## katt (Sep 6, 2007)

SheLifts said:


> I  have a color coded response.
> 
> WOW!! I'm using about 40# for these.
> 
> ...




You know what's worked for us in the past - we vary between doing sets w/ 3-6 reps... as heavy as we can possibly go... we do that for few weeks,, then we go back to the 8-10 reps..     

Another thing would be negatives... those helped me tremendously on my pullups,,, but they hurt like hell ! 

Those numbers are all mental I tell ya... I've always been pretty strong, but you have to get past that "damn that's heavy" mental block.... yeah, it's heavy, but you can do it  - it's just going to hurt really bad....


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL the straps on a press!


----------



## katt (Sep 6, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL the straps on a press!



Sorry - I was in a hurry...... wraps.....I used wraps....


----------



## katt (Sep 6, 2007)

The rest of our workout we finished tonight

30 minutes cardio on the treadmill

Single arm overhead tricep extension
(20) 1x8
(22.5) 1x8
(25) 1x8

Cable Push downs - outside rack - this was harder, I usually do the inside rack which is the 2 or 3 pulley system - this is just one..
(60) 1x10
(70) 1x7
(55) 1x10

Life Fitness Tricep push down
(110) 1x10
(130) 1x8
(150) 1x10

Hanging leg raise
2x15

Ball Crunch
2x15

Done for the night...thank gawd


----------



## katt (Sep 7, 2007)

Can I say it was uber hard to get up this morning???  arghhh...   I'm glad I get more carbs tomorrow  

Today's wo

Pullups 
1x5, 1x3 + 2 negatives, 1x3

Cable seated row
(100) 1x8
(110) 1x8
(120) 1x8

Straight Arm push downs
(90) 1x8
(100) 1x8
(110) 1x8

21's (curls)
(40)1x21
(45) 1x21

DB Hammer Curls -standing
(25's) 1x8
(30) 1x7
(32.5) 1x5


Workout felt good today,, only got mad when I went to do the 21's and the "bar hog" at the gym had the 50 lb'r forever...   So,,I started with 40,,, too light... then he still had it..   so we only had magnetic 2 1/2 lb weight to put on each side, so I did that.... still felt it was too light...  

Oh well...

Cals for the day around 1700- if I eat all my food... I didn't yesterday and fell short... probably a couple hundred calories (my muscle milk drink)..


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 7, 2007)

yeah









You're still the woman!

Go katt - Oh wait, that's a kind of cat food over here! Emm . . . .  Well done Katt!


----------



## Musclebeach (Sep 7, 2007)

My God how do you function on 1500? Ive been down to 1500 for a bit when cutting for a show, but I was ready to fall over and die!!

Heartrate
220 - age.

Your strength is still up! Good job!

I am going to tell the other half about going to the hair salon, maybe he will go with you!


----------



## katt (Sep 7, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> My God how do you function on 1500? Ive been down to 1500 for a bit when cutting for a show, but I was ready to fall over and die!!
> 
> Heartrate
> 220 - age.
> ...



I don't do that too often....I get really really hungry..


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 7, 2007)

Carb day hell yeah! Are you carbing up with me katt? We could be like carb buddies!


----------



## katt (Sep 7, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Carb day hell yeah! Are you carbing up with me katt? We could be like carb buddies!



Sure..... I'm in!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 7, 2007)

katt said:


> Sure..... I'm in!



Ok ive already eaten half a sugar free pumpkin pie so you gotta play catch up lol. Damn i wish we could go to subway together!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 7, 2007)

very nice workout katt

pullups are looking stronger all the time!


----------



## katt (Sep 7, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Ok ive already eaten half a sugar free pumpkin pie so you gotta play catch up lol. Damn i wish we could go to subway together!



The other half is for me????

Hmmm... Subway...

I never really miss bread..... until I eat it...


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 7, 2007)

katt said:


> The other half is for me????
> 
> Hmmm... Subway...
> 
> I never really miss bread..... until I eat it...



The other half is gone


----------



## vortrit (Sep 7, 2007)

I looked at some of your workouts yesterday. I couldn't believe your incline strength. It's probably better than mine.


----------



## katt (Sep 7, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> The other half is gone




DAMN IT!!!!    

Maybe I'll just have to make one...


----------



## katt (Sep 7, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I looked at some of your workouts yesterday. I couldn't believe your incline strength. It's probably better than mine.



Thanks Vortrit!
I'm really trying concentrate on doing incline movements first... I want to get more mass in the upper portion of my chest..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 7, 2007)

katt said:


> Thanks Vortrit!
> I'm really trying concentrate on doing incline movements first... I want to get more mass in the upper portion of my chest..


Let's hope GoPro and Saturday Fever don't see this.... we will have another ad nauseum debate for a few months.  Hahahaha.  Actually I miss those debates  .

So you know what I am talking about....  some contend that because the pectorals only have one insertion point to the delt/bicep tie-in, it is impossible to isolate the upper, middle, or lower chest.  Others claim it is entirely possible.  My opinion on the matter?  Who the hell cares, just workout!  I do think a lot of incline work develops the front delt/pec tie-in, which helps give the illusion of a bigger upper chest.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 7, 2007)

katt said:


> Thanks Vortrit!
> I'm really trying concentrate on doing incline movements first... I want to get more mass in the upper portion of my chest..



That's actually good thinking. I should concentrate on more incline work.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> So you know what I am talking about....  some contend that because the pectorals only have one insertion point to the delt/bicep tie-in, it is impossible to isolate the upper, middle, or lower chest.  Others claim it is entirely possible.  My opinion on the matter?  Who the hell cares, just workout!  I do think a lot of incline work develops the front delt/pec tie-in, which helps give the illusion of a bigger upper chest.



Hey, the lady is trying to increase her pectoral mass.  DO NOT SCREW THIS UP FOR THE REST OF US!!!!


----------



## katt (Sep 8, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Let's hope GoPro and Saturday Fever don't see this.... we will have another ad nauseum debate for a few months.  Hahahaha.  Actually I miss those debates  .
> 
> So you know what I am talking about....  some contend that because the pectorals only have one insertion point to the delt/bicep tie-in, it is impossible to isolate the upper, middle, or lower chest.  Others claim it is entirely possible.  My opinion on the matter?  Who the hell cares, just workout!  I do think a lot of incline work develops the front delt/pec tie-in, which helps give the illusion of a bigger upper chest.



I guess I must have missed that debate... I'm one of the ones that feels that your maybe can't totally isolate a certain part, but you can surely put more emphasis on in with certain exercises.


----------



## katt (Sep 8, 2007)

This mornings wo

Standing Military Press
(45-bar only) 1x8
(65) 1x8
(75) 1x7
(85) 1x5

Dumbell Raise - I saw this one on the internet this morning, you hold the db's at your side and raise up to your armpits
(25's) 1x8
(30) 1x8
(32.5) 1x6

Rear Delt db Row
(15's) 1x8
(17.5) 1x8
(20) 1x10

Cable Front Raise
(15) 1x10
(20) 1x8
(25) 1x8

Hyper extensions
25 lb plate 3x12
ss w/
shrugs
(140) 1x15
(180) 1x10
(220) 1x8


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Sep 8, 2007)

katt said:


> Standing Military Press
> (45-bar only) 1x8
> (65) 1x8
> (75) 1x7
> (85) 1x5



Fuckin' eh, that's pretty good.  Sean, can you do that much?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 8, 2007)

PeteTheGreek said:


> Fuckin' eh, that's pretty good.  Sean, can you do that much?



You love him like a son dont you?


----------



## katt (Sep 9, 2007)

This morning was cardio & abs

45 minutes on the treadmill - 35 minutes at 5.0-6.0 incline at 3.3 - 3.6 speed
then I cranked it to level 12 for 4 minutes and put the speed at 3
last 5 minutes at 5.5 level 3.4 speed

abs
hanging leg raises
side raises
planks
reverse sit ups

That's it -


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 9, 2007)

Burn that fat Katt! Have you ever tried ECA that stuff is just amazing!


----------



## Musclebeach (Sep 9, 2007)

You are simply hitting the muscle (in this case the chest) from several different angles; decline, flat, or incline. While the chest does only have one insertion point, it is not made up of one single muscle fiber. It is made up of millions. When you do incline bench you are putting more strain on the upper fibers, when you do decline more strain on the lower fibers.

In general I would say most people get enough upper chest fiber recruitment when doing delt presses. Especially once the back starts arching the the chest becomes more involved. 

Just my humble opinion on the matter. Sorry to hijack.


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Katt, super workouts - and good going on that cardio! Its hell when you're eating below maintenance! 

i agree with MB, a general guide for working out maximum heartrate is 220- age, although the most reliable way to find out your heartrate as you workout is a heartrate monitor, or to keep taking it manually (a pain in the ass!).

An easy way to work out which theshold you should be working at is to take your max heartrate (220 - age) and workout your percentages from there. Our coach makes us train at specific thresholds, which are:

Upper Threshold 2 (UT2) - 60-70% of max
Upper Threshold 1 (UT1) - 70-80% of max
Anaerobic Threshold (AT) - 80-90% of max
Anaerobic (AN) - 90-95% of max
Max - 100%

So if your max heart rate was 180bpm, then your threshold heart rates would be as follows:
UT2 : 122-134bpm
UT1 : 135-147bpm
AT : 148-160bpm
AN : 161-167bpm
Max: 168 and above

I suspect what the guy at the gym was recommending was training in the UT2 threshold, which is thought to burn fat and not muscle. I don't agree with this train of thought though. I think,
1. as long as you have enough protein, your muscle gains should be safe
2. for health reasons it is a good idea to train at different thresholds, give your body a challenge
3. the effect of high impact training (AT, AN and max) raises your heart rate close to its maximum. This in turn revs up your metabolism for the rest of the day, which is what you want when you're burning fat.

Just my thoughts, but then, im a cardio junkie!!  

Shit, this is a long reply - sorry


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2007)

hiya Katt!


----------



## katt (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey!!  Welcome Back Burner!!


----------



## katt (Sep 10, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hey Katt, super workouts - and good going on that cardio! Its hell when you're eating below maintenance!
> 
> i agree with MB, a general guide for working out maximum heartrate is 220- age, although the most reliable way to find out your heartrate as you workout is a heartrate monitor, or to keep taking it manually (a pain in the ass!).
> 
> ...



Thanks!  Good info there...  

I don't know about going so hard (AT, AN and max) though... I would think you would have to sacrifice some muscle at that point... but that's just my opinion, I don't know the statistics behind it.


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't think you would lose any more muscle than you would during long sessions. 

I read somewhere a couple of weeks ago, not sure where, that if your goal is to burn fat during cardio, to make sure you are not eating a carb dense meal before your workout, as your body will utilise these carbs first for energy. So, i guess you would have to play around with taking in enough carbs pre-cardio to stop you burning muscle for energy, but not too much that fat burning is halted completely.

A very interesting topic, but one im sure that is highly individual too!


----------



## katt (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah that makes sense..  I know on my lifting + cardio days, my carbs are up, but not over my protein percentages..   Maybe I'll just play around with it and see how it works.


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2007)

katt said:


> This mornings wo
> 
> Standing Military Press
> (45-bar only) 1x8
> ...



nice military presses!


----------



## katt (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks fufu !   I was half expecting a drop in strength by now, but I haven't yet..


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 10, 2007)

katt said:


> This mornings wo
> 
> Standing Military Press
> (45-bar only) 1x8
> ...



great workout katt! your military press is awesome!


----------



## goob (Sep 10, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout katt! your military press is awesome!


 
Seconded.  Most of Katt's lifts follow suit.


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm grumpy today - didn't make my food for today, so I'm rushed.. 

Today's wo

Hammer Strength Incline press
(110) 1x8
(130) 1x6
(140) 1x5

Hammer Strength Flat bench
(110) 1x8
(130) 1x8
(140) 1x5

Cable X-overs - squeeze in middle
(40 ea side) 1x10
(50) 1x10
(60) 1x8 

Dips
BW +10 
1x8
1x6
1x5  + just bw 1x2

Close Grip Incline Press
(45) 1x10
(65) 1x8
(85) 1x4

out of time.  Cals for the day 1694    48% pro. 31% carb, 18% fat   I'm off a percent or two but who cares.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2007)

hey kitty katt....turn that frown upside down!

I like the dips!


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2007)

I think I'm just upset about my cutting... I'm not staying focused... it all starts good then it goes to crap when I get home...

I just need to get my mind straight and JUST DO IT!!


----------



## the other half (Sep 11, 2007)

we need to find something that will keep us motivated after 6 pm. 

so what do some of you do at night when you get home from work that helps keep you from sitting on the couch watching meaningless tv shows?????


----------



## P-funk (Sep 11, 2007)

the other half said:


> we need to find something that will keep us motivated after 6 pm.
> 
> so what do some of you do at night when you get home from work that helps keep you from sitting on the couch watching meaningless tv shows?????



take a walk....

since i left NYC, I noticed that I haven't been as active.  In NYC, I would easily walk over a mile each day (probably closer to 2.5-3 miles).  So, at night when I get home from work, I sit down and eat and check my emails and then I take a 1 hour walk.  When I come home, I shower and then I am ready for bed.

Walking takes your mind off things (like dieting) and it helps you decompress.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 11, 2007)

katt said:


> I think I'm just upset about my cutting... I'm not staying focused... it all starts good then it goes to crap when I get home...
> 
> I just need to get my mind straight and JUST DO IT!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 11, 2007)

Developing OCD about this stuff helps. I mean i went to school and had all my meals,gym clothes, and BCAAs but i forgot my books lol.


----------



## goob (Sep 11, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


>


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Sep 11, 2007)

the other half said:


> we need to find something that will keep us motivated after 6 pm.
> 
> so what do some of you do at night when you get home from work that helps keep you from sitting on the couch watching meaningless tv shows?????




mattress wrestling


----------



## the other half (Sep 11, 2007)

PeteTheGreek said:


> mattress wrestling



well the two st. bernards make that a little difficult sometimes.


----------



## jokbc52 (Sep 11, 2007)

walk the dogs after a week or two the will be dragging you out the door because the want there walk...


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2007)

DAMN IT GOOB!!  Quit putting skinny Ethiopian boys on my journal!!!


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2007)

ok, so here is my night... went to the gym to do cardio..... yay!

Got 15 minutes into it when the insulation guy said he was coming to the house to do an estimate (we're remodeling)

shit... get there,,, he give's me a freaking card with a number on it,, and I say... " you want HOW MUCH????"  Fuck it,, I'm doing it myself... I'm getting really mad at people that want to rip you off.....

then I have to run flyers out to a house that the owner was pissed because there were no more color flyers in his flyer box... oh gawd! 

I get home, about now.. and I haven't had dinner yet...


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2007)

jokbc52 said:


> walk the dogs after a week or two the will be dragging you out the door because the want there walk...



yeah, problem is, we can't walk them if it's too hot (being over 70 or so) because they get over-heated.....


----------



## jokbc52 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah thats true being big dogs with thick coats...


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 12, 2007)

I agree that night-time is the worst time for caving in to those late night carb cravings, but even though im generally not home until 8pm, and when i get home i still have to do housekeeping things like laundry, dishes, cleaning, shopping, phone parents, etc, if i have a hankering for carbs that arn't in my calorie allowance for the day, rest assured, it's only a matter of time before i chase them down and eat them.

It doesn't matter how busy i am, if all i can think about is food, i'll give in sooner or later. My thinking is that it is still only recently that you stopped eating above maintenance, and your body is probably missing the extra food. Give it a couple more weeks and it will get easier, not more enjoyable, but easier!


----------



## 1quick1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice journal Katt


----------



## katt (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Sam... I can't be totally hard on myself, I am down 4 pounds so far.. I'm getting on track now  

1quick1 - thanks & welcome to my journal!


Today was legs - the first part anyway.  Have to finish tonight

Front Squats
(65) 1x8
(85) 1x8
(95) 1x5, 1x8 PR 

Hammer Strength Leg Extensions
(50) 1x8
(70) 1x8
(90) 1x5

Life Fitness leg press (single leg)
(135) 1x10
(155) 1x10
(175) 1x10

will finish hams & calves tonight

Only made two meals to take to work today,, a couple girls from work are taking me across the lake for a pre-birthday lunch...  and I can't really say no..


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2007)

katt said:


> Only made two meals to take to work today,, a couple girls from work are taking me across the lake for a pre-birthday lunch...  and I can't really say no..



Woman cannot live on bread alone. 

Nice workout, katt!


----------



## the other half (Sep 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Woman cannot live on bread alone.



no, but vodka, possible!!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 12, 2007)

great workout katt! good job on the PR they always make a workout that much better!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 12, 2007)

katt said:


> Today was legs - the first part anyway.  Have to finish tonight



How are you liking the split workouts?  I've tried them before, but found I really dragged in the second one.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 12, 2007)

katt said:


> DAMN IT GOOB!!  Quit putting skinny Ethiopian boys on my journal!!!



Goob this needs to stop that damn goob!


----------



## katt (Sep 12, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> How are you liking the split workouts?  I've tried them before, but found I really dragged in the second one.



I don't like them AT ALL!   We just run out of time anymore.. I don't mind going in after work and doing cardio, that's ok..

I think I need to re-adjust my 8-5 workday to maybe 8:30-5 and cut my lunch hour to a half hour,,,,,  like I ever take a lunch anyway..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2007)

katt said:


> Only made two meals to take to work today,, a couple girls from work are taking me across the lake for a pre-birthday lunch... and I can't really say no..


In that case, just drink your lunch  .


----------



## the other half (Sep 12, 2007)

well there was no split w/o. but she did drink her lunch and part of her dinner also.
but i think she had fun, so that is all that matters


----------



## goob (Sep 13, 2007)

katt said:


> DAMN IT GOOB!! Quit putting skinny Ethiopian boys on my journal!!!


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 13, 2007)

great workout katt. tonight is my pull night. let's see what kind of numbers i can pull out of my sleeve.


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 13, 2007)

i'm sure you're posted it a million times, but waht supps are you using while you're cutting?


----------



## katt (Sep 13, 2007)

I haven't really started any thermogenics yet... just upped my fish oils from 3 to 6 a day.  I take fish, flax, multi-vitamin and I just started taking a potassium supp yesterday, because I started getting cramps when I was doing my leg extensions.  

I don't know what other deficiency causes muscle cramps,,maybe I should look into that...


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 14, 2007)

katt said:


> I haven't really started any thermogenics yet... just upped my fish oils from 3 to 6 a day.  I take fish, flax, multi-vitamin and I just started taking a potassium supp yesterday, because I started getting cramps when I was doing my leg extensions.
> 
> I don't know what other deficiency causes muscle cramps,,maybe I should look into that...



Looks very moderate and intelligent Katt Maybe you could add in BCAAs fort running/cardio ,but even then your set girl.


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2007)

congrats on teh front squats!
gee willackers


----------



## katt (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks fufu - I started putting towels on my shoulders and it doesn't hurt so bad now.  

I guess we're taking a couple days off......the other half informed me we were leaving today for 'somewhere' and that I should pack an overnight bag.... hmmmm......


----------



## vortrit (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 15, 2007)

Hello Sister Katt, hope all is well!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2007)

Somewhere over the rainbow?


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi Katt how have ya been?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 17, 2007)

katt said:


> I guess we're taking a couple days off......the other half informed me we were leaving today for 'somewhere' and that I should pack an overnight bag.... hmmmm......



He didn't say where you were going?    He wasn't packing a machete, was he?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 17, 2007)

oh man! first Bakerboy disappeared... not katt too.


----------



## goob (Sep 17, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> oh man! first Bakerboy disappeared... not katt too.


 

......and it all coincides with occasional appearances from Bigdyl....


----------



## katt (Sep 17, 2007)

No I didn't disappear..... 

We went for the weekend to a nearby (well, 2 1/2 hrs away) city and just goofed around,,, came back Saturday and my office had a "hosted" cruise on the lake... so,,, drinking,,    and drinking,,,    led to more drinking   .... and I feel like crap today..

Back at it tomorrow.....I'm not giving up... wadda ya all talkin' bout  !!!!


----------



## katt (Sep 18, 2007)

ok, so we decided with the hunting season just a few weeks away - yikes! - that we are going to do higher reps until then and focus on cardio also.

Today's wo
DB Incline Press
(40) 1x12
(45) 1x12
(47.5)1x10
(50) 1x9

Flat DB Bench Press
(40) 1x10
(45) 1x10
(47.5) 1x8

Rope push downs w/squeeze at contraction
(60) 1x12
(70) 1x12
(80) 1x12

DB Kick backs
(15) 1x12
(17.5) 1x10
(20) 1x10

Dips -bw
1x8, 1x5

Felt good after a few days away    Cardio tonight


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 18, 2007)

wow! nice workout!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2007)

katt said:


> ok, so we decided with the hunting season just a few weeks away - yikes! - that we are going to do higher reps until then and focus on cardio also.



You hunt?  I've thought about hunting, but I've yet to see a "Politician Season Open" sign.


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 18, 2007)

Cool! Higher reps! 

How are you getting on with them? Is it denting your confidence to be lifting lighter weights again?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 18, 2007)

katt said:


> ok, so we decided with the hunting season just a few weeks away - yikes! - that we are going to [...] focus on cardio also.



Don't you shoot them before trying to catch them?


----------



## katt (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS -  time will come,, just wait.. 

Sam- No dents in the confidence...It'll be a good change!  

TT- I try to run them down first, to tire them out,, then I figure they will stand still enough so I can shoot them..


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 18, 2007)

I see your back and ready to set some Prs i kinda have a love hate with relationship with high reps.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 18, 2007)

lookin good!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You hunt?  I've thought about hunting, but I've yet to see a "Politician Season Open" sign.



 

back to the workout though, great workout katt! your DB pressing is awesome!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 18, 2007)

You're gone for 3-4 days, and IM is sending out a search party


----------



## katt (Sep 18, 2007)

Search party... how funny...

Thanks B & Scar! 


Yeah Brutus I'm kinda iffy on them myself, but you have to switch things around sometimes..  


tonight was cardio - 45 minutes on incline 3-6.00 - speed 3.3 - 3.7
I was sweating so bad... but it was good!


----------



## 1quick1 (Sep 18, 2007)

katt said:


> tonight was cardio - 45 minutes on incline 3-6.00 - speed 3.3 - 3.7
> I was sweating so bad... but it was good!



45 minutes  Nice work.  I would be soaked and probably half dead by the end of that


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 19, 2007)

Cant do that treadmill stuff i gotta be free lol sounds kinda gay. I run trails and shit more fun.


----------



## katt (Sep 19, 2007)

Today's wo

Neutral grip pull ups
1x5, 1x5, 1x3 -p/1x1

Seated Cable Row
(80) 1x12
(90) 1x12
(100) 1x12

Straight Arm Push Downs
(80) 1x12
(90) 1x12
(100) 1x11

Seated Incline DB Curl
(15) 1x12
(20) 1x12
(25) 1x10

DB Preacher -single arm
(17.5) 1x12
(20) 1x12
(22.5) 1x12

Forearm curls - bar
(40) 1x20
1x15

ok, one thing I've noticed with the higher reps.... the burn,,, oh man,, the burn..   usually we are just fatigued and fail,, but this is totally different.

Cals today are only 1573, because of no cardio..  50% protein/27% carb/25% fat... percentages are off by 2, but oh well.


----------



## katt (Sep 19, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Cant do that treadmill stuff i gotta be free lol sounds kinda gay. I run trails and shit more fun.



Yeah, I hear ya..


----------



## katt (Sep 19, 2007)

1quick1 said:


> 45 minutes  Nice work.  I would be soaked and probably half dead by the end of that



Thanks 1quick1 - the only bad thing about it,, if I did 45 minutes on the stairmill, which is totally harder... that wouldn't even come close to what kind of walking we have to do hunting... that's what is the bad part..


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 19, 2007)

wow...you do double what I can do for my straight arm presses


----------



## goob (Sep 19, 2007)

Great wo katt!  Got to love that rowing and pushdowns - quality numbers.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 19, 2007)

hiya katt!


----------



## katt (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey Burner!  Glad you're back in action...

No weights this morning.. just cardio tonight

Cals 1789.. 47% pro/34% carb/19% fat - I upped it a couple hundred from yesterday.... I was starving!!!!   I don't like that feeling when your hungry all day long.!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2007)

I've got my want back...
gonna try the new schedule next week...


----------



## katt (Sep 20, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I've got my want back...
> gonna try the new schedule next week...




YAY!!

I know... after last weekend's partys & all... I was sluggish to get back into the gym.... but once I got there, it was like "dang..this feels good!"..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2007)

...I miss having a hottub...when I buy my next house...a hot tub shall be mandatory...

shall help alleviate said sluggish-ness!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 20, 2007)

Oooh, a hot tub sounds fab!!

Katt - hows the DOMS now that you're doing high reps?


----------



## katt (Sep 20, 2007)

We have a hot tub and yes, it helps alot... but it usually puts me to sleep!

Doms.... nothing to write home about so far,,  this is just weird... It takes me about 2 days to feel any soreness or stiffness, but today I feel good,, I mean I can tell I worked out, but I'm not " really sore"..   

After the burn I felt, I figured there would be something  

But we are still taking Glutamine before & after our workouts, so that may help some... using Glutamine is so controversial anyway, who knows?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Oooh, a hot tub sounds fab!!


See...
REASON #2 to get hot tub...

What's the line in the movie:
If you build it, they will come...


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 20, 2007)

katt said:


> We have a hot tub and yes, it helps alot... but it usually puts me to sleep!
> 
> Doms.... nothing to write home about so far,,  this is just weird... It takes me about 2 days to feel any soreness or stiffness, but today I feel good,, I mean I can tell I worked out, but I'm not " really sore"..
> 
> ...



Try not using it for a workout and see if it makes a big difference. I remember when i forgot my BCAAs and Glutamine mix i couldn't walk right for 2 weeks.


----------



## katt (Sep 20, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Try not using it for a workout and see if it makes a big difference. I remember when i forgot my BCAAs and Glutamine mix i couldn't walk right for 2 weeks.



And why would I want to do that????


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 20, 2007)

If its not doing anything why waste money?


----------



## katt (Sep 20, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> If its not doing anything why waste money?




Oh,  I took to mean,, don't take it and get the soreness back....  ahhhhhh,, now I get what you meant...


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 20, 2007)

katt said:


> Oh,  I took to mean,, don't take it and get the soreness back....  ahhhhhh,, now I get what you meant...



 yes get sore katt dont you enjoy limping .


----------



## katt (Sep 20, 2007)

ok tonight was 30 minutes on the stepmill... gawd that thing is hard.. level 4 for the most part,,, sweat sweat sweat...


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, i thought high reps would give you major DOMS. Oh well - maybe the glutamine really is working.


----------



## katt (Sep 21, 2007)

ok, so I'm still having a little problem figuring out the weights for the 12 rep range.. today, everything felt too heavy     I thought maybe my higher carb day could be tomorrow, but we have a bbq to go to on Sunday,, so I'll have to wait until then, I guess... 

Seated DB Press
(30's) 1x12
(35) 1x12
(40) 1x12

Side Lateral Raises
(15) 1x12
(17.5) 1x12
(20) 1x10

Front Raise
(12.5) 1x12
(15) 1x12
(17.5) 1x12

I initially picked up the 15's for the first set,, then did one and said,,hmmm,, I think I need to go down a weight.. damn it!

Incline Rev fly- I guess that's what it's called
(10)  
1x12
(12.5) 1x12
(15) 1x12

Hyper extensions w/25 lb plate
3x12

Shrugs
(140) 1x12
(160) 1x12
(180) 1x12

If nothing else, maybe after doing this for awhile will help the PR's when we get to 6-8 reps again   

Cals for the day 1572, 50% protein/33% carb/16% fat  Another hungry day


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 21, 2007)

wow! even high reps, your numbers are still amazing! nice work katt.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2007)

katt said:


> Incline Rev fly- I guess that's what it's called
> (10)
> 1x12
> (12.5) 1x12
> (15) 1x12


this is the one where you lay face down on an incline bench, and do 'bent over lateral raises?'
for your rear delts, right?

either wya....we know what you mean!


----------



## katt (Sep 21, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> this is the one where you lay face down on an incline bench, and do 'bent over lateral raises?'
> for your rear delts, right?
> 
> either wya....we know what you mean!




Yeah you lie face down,,, my knee is on the seat pad and my chest on the upper portion of the incline bench and you raise your arms parallel .... is that what you meant?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 21, 2007)

Good work Katt! Your paying your dues cardio, weights and diet. Im carbing up on sunday too! Definetly going to subway this time.


----------



## katt (Sep 21, 2007)

mmmmmmmmm  subway......I think I'm drooling...


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 21, 2007)

great workout katt! 12x40 for DB press 

mmm BBQ, now that's one hell of a way to carb up!


----------



## katt (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks Scar...

Yeah. BBQ's are the BEST!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah you lie face down,,, my knee is on the seat pad and my chest on the upper portion of the incline bench and you raise your arms parallel .... is that what you meant?


yahtzee!

now...if only we could get a bench cam...that would be...super...


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 21, 2007)

katt said:


> mmmmmmmmm  subway......I think I'm drooling...



Your a subway fiend to huh? You may very well be the most amazing woman iver ever met lol.


----------



## katt (Sep 21, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> yahtzee!
> 
> now...if only we could get a bench cam...that would be...super...



I would have to be wearing super short shorts for that shot to be effective..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2007)

I was also thinking a little north of the shorts.....but I like where your heads at!


----------



## katt (Sep 23, 2007)

Leg Day!!!!

Hack Squat machine
(90) wu  1x15
(140) 1x15
(180) 1x15
(230) 1x12

Angeled Leg Press
(180) 1x15
(230) 1x15
(270) 1x15

Life Fitness Leg Extensions
(150) 1x12
(165) 1x12
(180) 1x7 ... 

Icarian Lying Leg curl
(90) 1x15
(100) 1x15
(110) 1x11.... 

super set w/

Seated Calf Raise
(120)
3x15

Ok,,, I was DONE!!   My legs hurt so bad, they almost started to cramp...gawd I love leg days....        No,, I really do...

Time for the BBQ!!!   Yay!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 24, 2007)

your workout looks amazing!!  Any loss of strength yet??


----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> your workout looks amazing!!  Any loss of strength yet??



None yet... it's hard to tell with doing the higher reps... but I don't think so


----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2007)

The BBQ was awesome yesterday afternoon.... I had 2 hamburgers!!!   I was so hungry....

Today was another day of.... "I should have started lower"..     The first two sets are good, then you get to the third and it's ... damn,,this is heavy!!  

Bar Incline Press
(85) 1x12
(95) 1x12
(115) 1x4
immediately dropped the weight
(105) 1x6

Flat Bench
(85) 1x12
(95) 1x12
(115) 1x7

DB Incline Flyes
(25's) 1x12
(30) 1x12
(32.5) 1x12

Skull Crushers ss w/ CG Bench

(40) 12/12
(50) 12/12
(55) 11/3 pause 3

All in all it went well,, it's just hard to get adjusted to the higher reps still.

Cals for today  1585, 47% pro/35% carb/18% fat


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

good morning!
think the ewight thing was mental? You did 95 w/ ease...maybe psyched yourself out a little w/ the extra weight?

The rest looks great though!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2007)

You are strong...DB Shoulder Presses with 40's and Hacks with 230 for 12 reps !!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 24, 2007)

Your benching is excellent for a girl and i know some guys you could completely own keep it up!


----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> good morning!
> think the ewight thing was mental? You did 95 w/ ease...maybe psyched yourself out a little w/ the extra weight?
> 
> The rest looks great though!



Yeah probably the mental thing kicked in..   the minute I had it up, my elbows started to shake and I thought "oh shit"


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah probably the mental thing kicked in.. the minute I had it up, my elbows started to shake and I thought "oh shit"


heh...I remember I tried putting up a certain weight for incline DB bench presses.
I grabbed one and had my spotter (guy I knew and grabbed to come help)
get the other one.
I'ev got the DB's on my legs and getting ready to 'go'....and he says:
Wow....those look heavy!

  
that's NOT what I want/need to hear before going for a PR....what a jagoff!   I still put it up....but dam...that mental link is important!


----------



## the other half (Sep 24, 2007)

katt would have kicked me in the family jewels if i did that to her.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

she woulda had to catch you 1st...when he was done w/ the set...he kinda just stood there like a zombie for a few moments regaining his composure....that would be more than enuogh time to plan your escape!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 24, 2007)

yes, very nice benching indeed!

your incline is better then mine!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice one Katt! 

God, looking at your cal intake makes me hungry! I think it's only about 50kcal lower than mine at the moment - and its damn tough!

Are you seeing any progress in terms of your bf% yet?


----------



## goob (Sep 25, 2007)

katt said:


> The BBQ was awesome yesterday afternoon.... I had 2 hamburgers!!!  I was so hungry....
> 
> Today was another day of.... "I should have started lower"..  The first two sets are good, then you get to the third and it's ... damn,,this is heavy!!
> 
> ...


 
Superb workout.  Skullcrushers particuarly excellent.  I was looking at your leg day from the previous workout, and it was making my eyes water - looked pretty damn hard!!


----------



## katt (Sep 25, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Nice one Katt!
> 
> God, looking at your cal intake makes me hungry! I think it's only about 50kcal lower than mine at the moment - and its damn tough!
> 
> Are you seeing any progress in terms of your bf% yet?



Yeah it probably is working... slowly.... I haven't gotten real diligent with the cardio yet..but I'm trying.. 

Yesterday I was really really hungry all day long, it sucked.. then this mornings workout I got to the 4th exercise and I literally didn't think I had any strength left in me....  then we did our biceps and I was struggling.. as soon as we walked out of the gym door I lost it.


----------



## katt (Sep 25, 2007)

Today's wo

Life Fitness Pull downs
(80) 1x12
(90) 1x12
(100) 1x12

T-Bar Row
(45) 1x12
(55) 1x12
(65) 1x9

Seated Cable row supine grip
(60) 1x12
(70) 1x12
(80) 1x12   I didn't like this exercise, I was keeping my form good, maybe I was just tired, but my arms started to feel this ..

DB Pullovers
(45) 1x12
(50) 1x12
(55) 1x12

Standing Bar Curl
(40) 1x12
(50) 1x12
(55) 1x7 - I gave up on this one  

Seated Hammer Curl
(22.5) 1x12
(25) 1x10, 1x12  

SS w/
Forearm curl
(40) 2x12

Ok , so I'm not supersetting the hammers & forearms curls again.. that hurt really bad, the burn was incredible.   Cardio planned for tonight

Cals 1635 , 49% protein/36% carb/15% fat..


----------



## katt (Sep 25, 2007)

goob said:


> Superb workout.  Skullcrushers particuarly excellent.  I was looking at your leg day from the previous workout, and it was making my eyes water - looked pretty damn hard!!



Thanks Goob!

Yeah, those 12's are hard to get used to!


----------



## the other half (Sep 25, 2007)

just wanted to say "hello" and i love u. hope your day is going well. 
see you tonite at 9 pm.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 25, 2007)

high volume all the way! as were all your other workouts, but still...great job!


----------



## katt (Sep 25, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> high volume all the way! as were all your other workouts, but still...great job!




Thanks Scar for the constant encouragement..  today was not a great day for me....  I appreciate it!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 25, 2007)

You stick with it Katt! If its any condolence to you i feel like shit to and know how ya feel.


----------



## katt (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah Brutus, but at least you don't cry like a girl..... 

Tonight was 45 minutes on the stepmill... if that's what you call it, that escalator thing..  level 4 all the way this time.  I almost ditched it, but I thought if I did it, maybe I would get some happy endorphins going in my head...


----------



## katt (Sep 26, 2007)

No w/o this morning. will do cardio again tonight


----------



## vortrit (Sep 26, 2007)

katt said:


> Today's wo
> 
> Life Fitness Pull downs
> (80) 1x12
> ...




Always incorporate Life Fitness and Hammer Strength products into your workouts.


I'm just kidding, of course. The company I work for owns them, but I do like the Hammer Strength Chest Presses at my gym a lot.


----------



## katt (Sep 26, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Always incorporate Life Fitness and Hammer Strength products into your workouts.
> 
> 
> I'm just kidding, of course. The company I work for owns them, but I do like the Hammer Strength Chest Presses at my gym a lot.



Haha...We do have Hammer Strength also... we try to vary them each time between dumbells, bar, Hammer Strength & Life Fitness..   

The only thing I don't like about our Hammer Strength bench is that the bench is so small that I have to have a stool at the end to put my feet on, because I'm so short..... if I don't, my back arches just trying to reach the ground.. haha   I like the incline press machine though


----------



## vortrit (Sep 26, 2007)

katt said:


> Haha...We do have Hammer Strength also... we try to vary them each time between dumbells, bar, Hammer Strength & Life Fitness..
> 
> The only thing I don't like about our Hammer Strength bench is that the bench is so small that I have to have a stool at the end to put my feet on, because I'm so short..... if I don't, my back arches just trying to reach the ground.. haha   I like the incline press machine though



Yeah, it's actually my favorite. I've been using it a lot latley. I've also noticed the decline hammer strength bench has really been helping in blasting my tris. I've actually just started using both in the last month and have noticed pretty good results with my chest. Good idea though (rotating). I should probably do that a lot more.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 26, 2007)

katt said:


> Thanks Scar for the constant encouragement..  today was not a great day for me....  I appreciate it!



hey, anytime!

you're a tough woman, so hang in there!


----------



## katt (Sep 26, 2007)

It's all good Scar..... I only had a day, that's not bad  

Tonight was 50 minutes on the treadmill, incline at 4 - 6, speed at 3.3 -3.6

I need to get new headphones for my ipod... that go louder...  or maybe I'm just getting deaf .


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 27, 2007)

Incline treadmills are a great way to own those calves. Try decline running and i bet your thighs will be very sore the next day.


----------



## goob (Sep 27, 2007)

katt said:


> It's all good Scar..... I only had a day, that's not bad
> 
> Tonight was 50 minutes on the treadmill, incline at 4 - 6, speed at 3.3 -3.6
> 
> I need to get new headphones for my ipod... that go louder... or maybe I'm just getting deaf .


 
Wow, 50 minutes is a long time to be on the 'mill.  Do you not feel like doubling the speed and halfing the time, for for the same result?

Good job Katt.  If you're getting deaf, just bring a ghettoblaster in with you to the gym.  I leave mine on top of the treadmill and play "walk of the valkyires" at full volume.  People love it.


----------



## katt (Sep 27, 2007)

goob said:


> Wow, 50 minutes is a long time to be on the 'mill.  Do you not feel like doubling the speed and halfing the time, for for the same result?
> 
> Good job Katt.  If you're getting deaf, just bring a ghettoblaster in with you to the gym.  I leave mine on top of the treadmill and play "walk of the valkyires" at full volume.  People love it.


----------



## katt (Sep 27, 2007)

HS Iso Lateral Behind Neck Press
(70)1x12
(90) 1x12
(100) 1x6   

Cable Front Raise- Single arm
(20) 1x12
(25) 2x12

Upright Rows
(40) 1x12
(50) 1x12
(60) 1x10

Lying Rear Delt Row
(20) 1x12
(30) 1x12
(40) 1x12

ab work- little  

Planks
hanging leg raises
ball crunches

ok, my stamina today just wasn't up to speed, but with the last three days being low carb, what can I expect?    Cals are the same as yesterday, with an extra ww bagel & almond butter thrown in.. I honestly don't think I could get through the leg wo tomorrow if I don't up them today


----------



## katt (Sep 27, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Incline treadmills are a great way to own those calves. Try decline running and i bet your thighs will be very sore the next day.




Calves?? Here I thought it was good for my butt.....    Great,,, I'll have a fat ass and big ole' calves... great....


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 27, 2007)

katt said:


> Calves?? Here I thought it was good for my butt.....    Great,,, I'll have a fat ass and big ole' calves... great....



Lifes a bitch huh lol.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 27, 2007)

your stronger than me.  nice workout


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2007)

hiya katt!
i'd type more...but still being sick...your workout just wore me out by reading it.....


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 27, 2007)

katt said:


> Calves?? Here I thought it was good for my butt.....    Great,,, I'll have a fat ass and big ole' calves... great....



There is nothing wrong with a big ole' booty.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2007)

katt said:


> Calves?? Here I thought it was good for my butt..... Great,,, I'll have a fat ass    great....


well, reminds me of that....great saying....
gives more cushion for the.....


----------



## PreMier (Sep 27, 2007)

pornalization


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 27, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> There is nothing wrong with a big ole' booty.



 exactly!

nonetheless it's still a great workout katt! up the carbs, and hit the legs tomorrow!


----------



## katt (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll be carbed and ready to rock & roll!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Katt!  Still rockin' I see.  Great workouts.

I think the Hammer Strength incline press, while in no way can work the stabilizers like free weight, is still an awesome machine.  Probably my favorite machine.


----------



## katt (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Jersey!  Long time - how ya been?


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 28, 2007)

hey Katt! 

Great to see your numbers are still amazing! Do you also find that, when you restrict calories after a period of above-maintenance cals, that your body burns off cals at a higher rate than normal for a week or so? It's just that i had a couple of weeks there where i was at home, then at a conference so wasn't really watching what i was eating, then when i got back and dropped cals to 1600 again, i was burning fat like crazy. Do you get that?


----------



## the other half (Sep 28, 2007)

katt said:


> Great,,, I have a fat ass



i hope that isnt in reference to me?


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> hey Katt!
> 
> Great to see your numbers are still amazing! Do you also find that, when you restrict calories after a period of above-maintenance cals, that your body burns off cals at a higher rate than normal for a week or so? It's just that i had a couple of weeks there where i was at home, then at a conference so wasn't really watching what i was eating, then when i got back and dropped cals to 1600 again, i was burning fat like crazy. Do you get that?



Totally get it.  I can definitely feel the low carb days in training now..   and this week I've been hungry every single day, except for yesterday when I threw in an extra bagel (which I only ate half of   )  but today, I feel better, still tired, but better.  I can definitely see that it's working... 

The only part I get frustrated with is the vege bloat you get.. I mean I LOVE fresh vege's and don't have any problem eating them, I just hate the bloat...


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2007)

the other half said:


> i hope that isnt in reference to me?




Nope... I can honestly say in 10 years, you've never been an ass once.  

Me on the other hand.....    I've had my days.


----------



## goob (Sep 28, 2007)

katt said:


> Totally get it. I can definitely feel the low carb days in training now.. and this week I've been hungry every single day, except for yesterday when I threw in an extra bagel (which I only ate half of  ) but today, I feel better, still tired, but better. I can definitely see that it's working...
> 
> The only part I get frustrated with is the vege bloat you get.. I mean I LOVE fresh vege's and don't have any problem eating them, I just hate the bloat...


 
I hear you. In the same boat.  Definately takes something off the top in terms of energy on low carb.  I try to balance it out with STRONG Espressos before working out and it works ok.  However it does have the side effect of making you feel and move like Diego Maradona after a session of Columbia's finest nose candy.


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2007)

goob said:


> I hear you. In the same boat.  Definately takes something off the top in terms of energy on low carb.  I try to balance it out with STRONG Espressos before working out and it works ok.  However it does have the side effect of making you feel and move like Diego Maradona after a session of Columbia's finest nose candy.




I bet!   I've pretty much cut out coffee,, until recently, it's only a cup or maybe 2 a day during the week..

I'm totally hooked on the pre-workout energy supps though.. We just ordered more.... I think I'm going into withdrawls..


----------



## goob (Sep 28, 2007)

What do you use as a pre wo supp?


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2007)

The other half uses Superpump - which I totally love, but my system can't take it

I usually do either Labrada's supercharge or NoXplode.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 28, 2007)

katt said:


> I bet! I've pretty much cut out coffee,, until recently, it's only a cup or maybe 2 a day during the week..
> 
> I'm totally hooked on the pre-workout energy supps though.. We just ordered more.... I think I'm going into withdrawls..


I HAVE to have my Monster...(blue can) I now prefer it to coffee....

I do miss my liquid clenbutrx though...


(WARNING...BURNER'S CLIMBING ON HIS SOAP BOX!)
Gotta love idiots in pposition of authority:
Alcohol related deaths in the US are staggering...but booze is LEGAL.

Cigarattes (sp) causes cancer...costs taxpayers millions in medical costs...but they are...LEGAL....

Ephedrine (products), steroids, enhancers to help one achieve his or her personal goals of fitness are....ILLEGAL...

OH MY GAWD...a 'few' friggin idiots who cannot read a label that says...DO NOT TAKE MORE THAN XXX PILLS IN 24HOURS....and take 2-3 times that...and DIE...the rest of us suffer from it. ri-gall-dam-diculous.   

(BUner is now getting OFF his soap box)
that is all. thank you, have a nice day.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 28, 2007)

katt said:


> Totally get it.  I can definitely feel the low carb days in training now..   and this week I've been hungry every single day, except for yesterday when I threw in an extra bagel (which I only ate half of   )  but today, I feel better, still tired, but better.  I can definitely see that it's working...
> 
> The only part I get frustrated with is the vege bloat you get.. I mean I LOVE fresh vege's and don't have any problem eating them, I just hate the bloat...



So true those carb days give you that will to go on and you definetly seem to raise your metabolism.

Veggie bloat lol?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 28, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I HAVE to have my Monster...(blue can) I now prefer it to coffee....
> 
> I do miss my liquid clenbutrx though...
> 
> ...




So fucking true! Who do they think they are? All i want to do is get lean and bigger I'm not gonna kill someone for those drugs and people who workout are still productive members of society!
Ok now ill get off the box to.


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> .
> 
> Veggie bloat lol?




What's so funny about that


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 28, 2007)

katt said:


> What's so funny about that



I dont get it! 


Yo when i was running today i saw this lady who was just crazy lean and pretty muscular ,but not to much i was like yeah Katt would kick her ass.


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2007)

Ha Ha...  that's funny


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 28, 2007)

just add baby oil...and we've got an event!


----------



## the other half (Sep 28, 2007)

im the ring master what should she wear for an event like this?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Katt!  Still rockin' I see.  Great workouts.
> 
> I think the Hammer Strength incline press, while in no way can work the stabilizers like free weight, is still an awesome machine.  Probably my favorite machine.



That's because you are a genius!

In all seriousness, I've been using more machines lately and have noticed pretty good results. I love supersetting free weights with machines too (for example Barbell Bench Press/Hammer Strength Bench Press Superset). I do think Hammer Strength make some really good plate loaded devices. There are also some machines by cybernex in my gym which are not bad, but I prefer the Hammer Strength ones. 

Sorry for ranting...

Hi Katt!


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2007)

the other half said:


> im the ring master what should she wear for an event like this?



How about this one?


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2007)

LEGS!!

Back Squats
(65) 1x12 wu
(85) 1x12
(95) 1x12
(115) 1x12
(135) 1x10

Seated Leg Press (single leg)
(135) 1x12
(155) 1x12
(175) 1x12

Leg Extensions
(150) 1x12
(165) 1x12
(180) 1x9, rp 1x2

Lying Leg Curl
(90) 1x12
(100) 1x12
(110) 1x11, rp 1x3

Glute Iso machine - single leg
(90) 1x12
(100) 1x10
(80) 1x12

Angeled Seated Calf Raise
(120) 1x15, 1x14, 1x12

Hammer Strength seated calf raise
(35) 1x10, 2x12

That's it, - I can't do any more.... I....need......food....


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 28, 2007)

katt said:


> How about this one?



Now you're talking!    That'll do.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2007)

katt said:


> LEGS!!
> 
> 
> *
> ...




That's what I'm talking about!

Okay, I'm going to stop that now...


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Now you're talking!    That'll do.



Great, cuz that's my halloween costume for Vegas this year... minus the garters, just fishnest and 6" platforms.....

Is that hot or what??


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 29, 2007)

katt said:


> just fishnest and 6" platforms....



 

Can't believe you're starving and still putting out 135lb on squats for 10. Shit, you're good!


----------



## katt (Sep 29, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Can't believe you're starving and still putting out 135lb on squats for 10. Shit, you're good!



Whoops I meant fishnets...I'm so dyslectic sometimes.

Sam, I had two factors going for me when we worked out though,, one was I had a high carb day the day before and 2, we worked out after I got off work vw early morning, so I had food in me   

On the 135's I asked the other half "did I go down far enough" because I didn't think I went quite to parallel... and he said "they looked as good as your last set".... to which I said.. "so my last set looked like shit??"


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 29, 2007)

katt said:


> Whoops I meant fishnets...I'm so dyslectic sometimes.
> 
> Sam, I had two factors going for me when we worked out though,, one was I had a high carb day the day before and 2, we worked out after I got off work vw early morning, so I had food in me
> 
> On the 135's I asked the other half "did I go down far enough" because I didn't think I went quite to parallel... and he said "they looked as good as your last set".... to which I said.. "so my last set looked like shit??"



LOL common katt. Ill tell you what your destroying those squats.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 30, 2007)

Fishnets are definitely hotter than wearing a fishnest.


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2007)

Today's wo was push

DB Incline Press
(30's) wu  1x14
(40) 1x12
(45) 1x12
(50) 1x10

DB Flat Bench
(40) 1x12
(45) 1x12
(50) 1x8

Pec Deck
(100) 1x12
(110) 1x12
(120) 1x7
(100) 1x7

Overhead Tri seated DB extensions
(40) 1x12
(50) 1x12
(55) 1x9

Cable Push Downs
(90) 1x12
(100) 1x12
(110) 1x12

Dips... 1x5, 1x2 rp 1x1.... These were not happening today.. 

All in all it was good.. until I got to the dips, I even tried to lean forward to incorporate the chest so I could do them, but no go... I was done.

Oh yeah..... GO RAIDERS!!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice workout. How's the getto booty coming along... haha.


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2007)

It's ghettoin' along just fine, thanks...

I kinda like having a butt now... I never used to until I started squats..


----------



## goob (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome numbers Katt.  You _must _be the strongest woman at your gym.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 1, 2007)

That's a good thing. I actually do a lot of glute isolation work to like standing hip extension and and reverse hypers.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 1, 2007)

goob said:


> You _must _be the strongest woman at your gym.



If she worked out at the gym I go to, she'd put several _men_ to shame.


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 1, 2007)

She must be the strongest woman on this board, no?


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2007)

No really, it's all a joke... I'm really a 85 lb weakling...  on crack,,, teeth falling out... 

oh, that would be disgusting.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 1, 2007)

katt said:


> It's ghettoin' along just fine, thanks...
> 
> I kinda like having a butt now... I never used to until I started squats..



Watch what happens when you start doing lunges lol especially negative lunges.


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2007)

How do you do negative lunges??????  Just stay down as long as you can??


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 1, 2007)

katt said:


> How do you do negative lunges??????  Just stay down as long as you can??



Na just cheat on the way up and when going down use good form i used to do em when i was into powerlifting. My ass was huge! I will never ever lunge again or wide stance squat.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2007)

katt said:


> No really, it's all a joke... I'm really a 85 lb weakling... on crack


what...you're actually Nicole Ritchie?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2007)

BTW....NOICE on the 50's for benching! Loved to have seen that!


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> what...you're actually Nicole Ritchie?




she looks reallly bad.....

I'm glad I didn't choose acting as a profession..  wait,, she's not an actress... what the hell is she...

ooohhh yeah,,, the daughter of a singer... so she doesn't have to work..


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> BTW....NOICE on the 50's for benching! Loved to have seen that!



yup!  moving on up the rack!!!


----------



## SheLifts (Oct 1, 2007)

wow katt! i know i've said it a million times, but again, your workouts amaze me.

do you plan your workouts, or does someone do it for you??


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 1, 2007)

katt said:


> yup! moving on up the rack!!!


So you are off cycle, on a cut and still moving up in weight?  That is awesome Katt.  You must be doing something right.


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2007)

shelifts - the other half and I take turns writing out our workout the morning before we do it.

JD - weird huh... I kinda like these higher reps for now....


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 1, 2007)

yet another great workout katt!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 1, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> So you are off cycle, on a cut and still moving up in weight?  That is awesome Katt.  You must be doing something right.



she isnt lifting hard enough!


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2007)

PreMier said:


> she isnt lifting hard enough!




  WHADDA MEAN I'M NOT LIFTING HARD ENOUGH????     


That's just what the other half said this morning....


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 1, 2007)

katt said:


> WHADDA MEAN I'M NOT LIFTING HARD ENOUGH????
> 
> 
> That's just what the other half said this morning....



Possible conspiracy?


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Oct 1, 2007)

So we gonna see some new pics or what?


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 2, 2007)

I would like to see some pics/vids of you lifting...your DB Bench is amazing along with everything else!!


----------



## katt (Oct 2, 2007)

Pictures??? Who said anything about pictures???  

Today's wo - my pullups sucked ass...

Pullups
1x4, 1x4, 1x2 then another 2 with help

Hammer Str. Seated Row (single arm)
(45) 1x12
(65) 1x12
(75) 1x12

Life Fitness Pull down
(90) 1x12
(100) 1x12
(110) 1x9

Seated DB Curl
(25) 1x12
(30) 1x8   then (22.5) 1x6
(25) 1x12   

Forearm Curl
(40) 2x15

Bar Curl
(40) 1x10

My pullups did suck, but I'm going all the way to the bottom before going up again, none of this half rep shit.

This workout was just screwed up, I didn't plan it right at all   Who in the hell does another set of curls after you do forearms - that's just stupid..   and it showed..


----------



## vortrit (Oct 2, 2007)

katt said:


> No really, it's all a joke... I'm really a 85 lb weakling...  on crack,,, teeth falling out...


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 2, 2007)

you are being WAY too hard on yourself...just think of it as a lessoned learned...and let it go


----------



## katt (Oct 2, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> you are being WAY too hard on yourself...just think of it as a lessoned learned...and let it go




Yeah I am,,, try living with me,,, I'm like that 24/7 most days


----------



## vortrit (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't think it's that big of a deal. I will move things around once in awhile myself for not good reason. It actually looked like a decent workout.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 2, 2007)

katt said:


> Pictures??? Who said anything about pictures???


 
Looks like WE are! Muhahahaha.....

Try living w/ you? Y'all gonna take me in...I'm about to be unemplyed and all...will need to crash on someone's couch....


----------



## katt (Oct 2, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Looks like WE are! Muhahahaha.....
> 
> Try living w/ you? Y'all gonna take me in...I'm about to be unemplyed and all...will need to crash on someone's couch....



hmmm.. well, you'll have to share it with the dogs..


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 2, 2007)

great workout katt!

those single arm seated rows are very impressive!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 2, 2007)

i feel you sometimes I'm doing pull ups for like 10 then next week I'm barely hitting 6 wtf!


----------



## katt (Oct 2, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> i feel you sometimes I'm doing pull ups for like 10 then next week I'm barely hitting 6 wtf!




Exactly!


----------



## the other half (Oct 2, 2007)

i just wish she could do more bw pull ups, mainly because i like spotting her on this exercise.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2007)

the other half said:


> i just wish she could do more bw pull ups, mainly because i like spotting her on this exercise.



  You should try spotting her on SLDLs and Good Mornings, too.


----------



## katt (Oct 2, 2007)

Tonight was cardio - incline treadmill... 3.3 - 3.5 incline - 5.0 - 7.5 speed - 45 minutes.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice cardio session. Better you than me!


----------



## goob (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice one Katt. 45 minutes is a long ass cardio session.


----------



## katt (Oct 3, 2007)

just a *short* preparation for our day hikes when hunting..


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 3, 2007)

katt said:


> just a *short* preparation for our day hikes when hunting..



hehehe it takes me ,like 10 minutes to walk to my stand 

but I'd much rather have to hike 5-10 miles if it meant I got the caliber of animals ya'll get


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 3, 2007)

so you were jogging/running?? what was your mileage?


----------



## katt (Oct 3, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> so you were jogging/running?? what was your mileage?




No, just walking fast...  I don't know what my mileage was, I don't think I ever look at that. 

I just looked at my post.... I got it backasswards....  3.3-3.5 was the speed.... 5. - 7 was the incline... gawd


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2007)

katt said:


> hmmm.. well, you'll have to share it with the dogs..


I'm not proud....as long as they don't puttheir butts in my face...it'll be ok....


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 3, 2007)

45 minutes!!! Awesome, you can do mine too please, LOL!!! In all seriousness, great job, and Best Wishes!!!


----------



## the other half (Oct 3, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice one Katt. 45 minutes is a long ass cardio session.



i think that we could do 2 or 3 hours of cardio at night if we wanted to.
our machines are up stairs and u look over the weight room, we could sit there and laugh at people all night long. i wonder if any one ever laughs at us!shit now im gonna be pariniod.


----------



## the other half (Oct 3, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I'm not proud....as long as they don't puttheir butts in my face...it'll be ok....



you could only wish, i wake up every night thinking im cuddling katt only to find out its morty, our male dog, thank god my tool doesnt work any more, i would hate to wake up with wood.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 3, 2007)

the other half said:


> you could only wish, i wake up every night thinking im cuddling katt only to find out its morty, our male dog, thank god my tool doesnt work any more, i would hate to wake up with wood.


So if it was the female dog, you would be ok with that? 

I knew what you meant  .


----------



## katt (Oct 3, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> So if it was the female dog, you would be ok with that?
> 
> I knew what you meant  .


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 3, 2007)

backasswards or not, still a good job

I find when I walk at a very fast pace my heartrate seems to jump quicker than when I jog is that weird or what? also I seem to sweat easier too...


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 4, 2007)

the other half said:


> you could only wish, i wake up every night thinking im cuddling katt only to find out its morty, our male dog, thank god my tool doesnt work any more, i would hate to wake up with wood.


 

Katt is that hairy that you mistake the dog for her?? Break out the Nair Katt...sheesh!


----------



## the other half (Oct 4, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> So if it was the female dog, you would be ok with that?
> 
> I knew what you meant  .



ouch!!!!!!


----------



## the other half (Oct 4, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> Katt is that hairy that you mistake the dog for her?? Break out the Nair Katt...sheesh!



she isnt bad now, but wait till the end of our hunting trip, can u say sasquatch!!!!!!


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

the other half said:


> she isnt bad now, but wait till the end of our hunting trip, can u say sasquatch!!!!!!



 Well,,, YOU'RE JUST JEALOUS BECAUSE MY HAIR GROWS FASTER THAN YOUR BEARD!!!!


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

Today's wo - legs - we had to speed this one up so we ended up doing a giant set at the end.. man, was that tough.. after the second set of 3's, I was getting dizzy, then got a monster headache.. breathe,,, breathe... haha

Plus given the fact that my energy level today sucked... even with taking No-Xplode before the workout ..carbs...carbs...

Front Squats
(45-bar) 1x12
(65) 1x12
(85) 1x10 

Deadlifts
(95) 1x6
(135) 1x6
(155) 1x6

Giant set
Leg Extensions/Lying leg curls/angeled seated calf raise
(135) 1x12 / (90) 1x12 / (120) 1x12
(150) 1x12 / (100) 1x12 / (140) 1x12
(165) 1x12 / (110) 1x 9 / (160) 1x12

Good Gravy... that was fast... RI's were probably 30 seconds or less between each round,, except for the last one, I had to catch my breath..


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 4, 2007)

katt said:


> Today's wo - legs - we had to speed this one up so we ended up doing a giant set at the end.. man, was that tough.. after the second set of 3's, I was getting dizzy, then got a monster headache.. breathe,,, breathe... haha
> 
> Plus given the fact that my energy level today sucked... even with taking No-Xplode before the workout ..carbs...carbs...
> 
> ...



Your an animal. Nice workout.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2007)

the other half said:


> you could only wish, i wake up every night thinking im cuddling katt only to find out its morty, our male dog, thank god my tool doesnt work any more, i would hate to wake up with wood.


"Remember: It's oke to love your animal...just don't LOVE your animal"
- The Truth About Cats and Dogs


----------



## the other half (Oct 4, 2007)

YouTube Video









i think that we may have mistakenly ordered one of those type vidoes.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2007)

heh...I have one of 'those' downloaded on my computer...its friggin hilarious...yet dusgusting to watch.....


----------



## the other half (Oct 4, 2007)

i hope they dont have a husband or boyfriend to go home to after that.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 4, 2007)

So many thing i dont need or want to know in this journal lol.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2007)

the other half said:


> i hope they dont have a husband or boyfriend to go home to after that.


 
bow-bow-wow....yippee yo...yippee yay.....the fuq is THIS??????


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

HELLOOOOO   THIS IS MY WORKOUT JOURNAL!!!  GO PORN UP YOUR OWN!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 4, 2007)

to that workout!


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks B!

Tonight I had to drag myself to do cardio... it was not as intense, 47 minutes on 5 - 7 incline (mostly 5.5) and at 3.3-3.5 speed wise.. I gotter done!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2007)

Heya katt damn nice workouts!!!

I take it the cycle is over if your cutting up already.  What was the outcome?  Good gains? Did you enjoy it?


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Heya katt damn nice workouts!!!
> 
> I take it the cycle is over if your cutting up already.  What was the outcome?  Good gains? Did you enjoy it?



Well, I gained 15 pounds...  Great strength gains, a little too fast because I started have pain in one of my elbows ...   I've lost 6 lbs so far, now I'm at this plateau.   My strength is pretty much staying with me, so that's good! We're doing higher reps right now and I think it's giving my tendons a chance to heal ! Yay! 

Also we'll have the opportunity to do ALOT of cardio in the 10 days we are hunting!  

oh yeah,, I had to edit because I forgot to answer one of your questions.. did I enjoy it??  Hell yeah!  It was awesome!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2007)

katt said:


> Well, I gained 15 pounds...  Great strength gains, a little too fast because I started have pain in one of my elbows ...   I've lost 6 lbs so far, now I'm at this plateau.   My strength is pretty much staying with me, so that's good! We're doing higher reps right now and I think it's giving my tendons a chance to heal ! Yay!
> 
> Also we'll have the opportunity to do ALOT of cardio in the 10 days we are hunting!
> 
> oh yeah,, I had to edit because I forgot to answer one of your questions.. did I enjoy it??  Hell yeah!  It was awesome!



15lbs is friggin AWSOME!!!  I hope you keep as much LBM as possible and I'm glad you enjoyed it but be sure to keep healthy and not hurt yourself!  You have 10 days of fun ahead of you


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, it'll be fun.. we have a new "plan" this year, haha.. we always make our game plan when we go, it's funny.. Hopefully we'll be successful, (knock on wood) because we need some meat in our freezer,,, it's looking pretty sparse in there right now!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah, it'll be fun.. we have a new "plan" this year, haha.. we always make our game plan when we go, it's funny.. Hopefully we'll be successful, (knock on wood) because we need some meat in our freezer,,, it's looking pretty sparse in there right now!



Plan is good LOL best of luck to you guys!  You better take some pics!!!!

I actually just used up my last bit of venison I need some lean protein this weekend so I better shoot me something.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 4, 2007)

katt said:


> Today's wo - legs - we had to speed this one up so we ended up doing a giant set at the end.. man, was that tough.. after the second set of 3's, I was getting dizzy, then got a monster headache.. breathe,,, breathe... haha
> 
> Plus given the fact that my energy level today sucked... even with taking No-Xplode before the workout ..carbs...carbs...
> 
> ...



Nice Triple set. That must have killed your legs. Great job!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 5, 2007)

Damn i want some venison! I love buffalo its the shit with cinnamon.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 5, 2007)

Mmmmmm....bambi meat.....


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 5, 2007)

katt said:


> Today's wo - legs - we had to speed this one up so we ended up doing a giant set at the end.. man, was that tough.. after the second set of 3's, I was getting dizzy, then got a monster headache.. breathe,,, breathe... haha
> 
> Plus given the fact that my energy level today sucked... even with taking No-Xplode before the workout ..carbs...carbs...
> 
> ...



awesome workout katt! that tri-set looked killer! and only 30 second RIs!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2007)

katt said:


> HELLOOOOO THIS IS MY WORKOUT JOURNAL!!! GO PORN UP YOUR OWN!!


heh...this coming from the lady who was pornalizing  MINE?????
  

hiya katt!
how'r the legs treating you today?


----------



## katt (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah Scar, we have five minutes to get the last three exercises done so we booked through that one!


----------



## katt (Oct 5, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> heh...this coming from the lady who was pornalizing  MINE?????
> 
> 
> hiya katt!
> how'r the legs treating you today?



  yeah, funny!

My legs don't feel too bad, I didn't go really heavy on the squats and I think that's what saved me.  

Today we didn't workout - were supposed to do shoulders, but my whole body is hurting today,, just tired..  I didn't throw in a refeed day this week, so I think that has been my doom.. but I'm down another 1 1/2 lbs...


----------



## katt (Oct 5, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Damn i want some venison! I love buffalo its the shit with cinnamon.



cinnamon????? Now that's one I've never heard before.  

I really don't like venison - but I love elk!!  Yum!!   We usually cook a nice backstrap over our campfire when we get one... now THAT'S the shit!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2007)

katt said:


> yeah, funny!
> 
> My legs don't feel too bad, I didn't go really heavy on the squats and I think that's what saved me.
> 
> Today we didn't workout - were supposed to do shoulders, but my whole body is hurting today,, just tired.. I didn't throw in a refeed day this week, so I think that has been my doom.. but I'm down another 1 1/2 lbs...


well, ya gotta listen to your body....BTW...you should have a certain someone give you a good full body massage...and it sounds like he'd be happy to oblige.....

 1 1/2 lbs? WAHOO! heh...this is one instance where I can safely call you...a loser! 

Keep it up!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 5, 2007)

katt said:


> cinnamon????? Now that's one I've never heard before.
> 
> I really don't like venison - but I love elk!!  Yum!!   We usually cook a nice backstrap over our campfire when we get one... now THAT'S the shit!



 


Now that sounds tasty. I do like venison though. Venison Chilli... Yum!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 5, 2007)

katt said:


> cinnamon????? Now that's one I've never heard before.
> 
> I really don't like venison - but I love elk!!  Yum!!   We usually cook a nice backstrap over our campfire when we get one... now THAT'S the shit!



Its weird but it goes great with buffalo! I like it on turkey too. I'm just getting tired of this beef turkey chicken repeat shit. Tried ostrich but it was really dry and was weird tasting.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 5, 2007)

katt said:


> cinnamon????? Now that's one I've never heard before.
> 
> I really don't like venison - but I love elk!!  Yum!!   We usually cook a nice backstrap over our campfire when we get one... now THAT'S the shit!



so you hunt elk? what is the biggest one you've gotten before? just wondering because the biggest animal we have around here are moose, not saying they are small but just wondering in comparison.


----------



## katt (Oct 5, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> so you hunt elk? what is the biggest one you've gotten before? just wondering because the biggest animal we have around here are moose, not saying they are small but just wondering in comparison.



I really don't know the weight,, the last bull we hauled out, quarters were around 60 lbs or so, maybe a little less for the front quarters.  Not quite as large as a Moose, but close.  I think all in all it was about 250 lbs all together that we packed out??  Maybe the other half can help me out with this one!

our biggest was a 6x7.. I think,, he was a big one.. the other half got the chance to get him though.... the elk was about 25-50 ft downhill from me in really nasty brush and then decided to changed directions and went to him..  

We don't get many easy shots here,,, ALOT of underbrush, elders, etc to get in the way.. it's either close or about 200+ yrds away across a draw

It's kinda like going to JI Go camp,, crawling on your stomach sometimes to get through stuff..


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like a lot of work...I just go down to the Safeway and calmly walk up to the meat section, select my cut of tasty steak, proceed tothe check out stand..and voila! Mike has dinner!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 5, 2007)

katt said:


> I really don't know the weight,, the last bull we hauled out, quarters were around 60 lbs or so, maybe a little less for the front quarters.  Not quite as large as a Moose, but close.  I think all in all it was about 250 lbs all together that we packed out??  Maybe the other half can help me out with this one!
> 
> our biggest was a 6x7.. I think,, he was a big one.. the other half got the chance to get him though.... the elk was about 25-50 ft downhill from me in really nasty brush and then decided to changed directions and went to him..
> 
> ...



I'm not big on hunting (I don't dislike people who do hunt, I am just not a big fan of hunting) I do however like the camping out in the woods, and big on fishing. so although I can only imagine the thrill you get when you get a bull and cook it up over the fire, I half know what you mean because when I catch some nice trout and cook them over a fire I love it! lol...not quite the same, but you get the idea!


----------



## katt (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah Scar, basically the same..  

Burner - maybe you need to go back to Malibu and get a shinzle check...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2007)

in the South side of 'da Bu?
u know its rough dere...have to park yer own ferarri and shit, word!


----------



## katt (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 6, 2007)

word...


----------



## katt (Oct 8, 2007)

No workout today - not until we come back from hunting on the 18th.. 

Lots of cardio... lots & lots.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello Sister Katt, sounds like you got alot on your plate, LOL, no pun intended!!! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 8, 2007)

cardio=good 

try not to wear yourself down too much, and have fun!


----------



## goob (Oct 9, 2007)

katt said:


> No workout today - not until we come back from hunting on the 18th..
> 
> Lots of cardio... lots & lots.


 
I got a form of cardio you will enjoy......


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 9, 2007)

Hip hop abs?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2007)

In the absence of 'The Deer Hunter'....
what should we do w/ her journal......

hmm......


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 9, 2007)

The other half


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 9, 2007)

katt trying to stay warm


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 9, 2007)

And finally the happy couple at the end of their trip


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 9, 2007)

^^^

hope you have a great hunting trip katt!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2007)

...heh...wait till the Christmas season starts....Trips is gonna be a smiley posting maniac!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 9, 2007)

*cough* journalwhoring*coughcough*


----------



## jokbc52 (Oct 9, 2007)

Good luck hunting


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2007)

hiya katt!
hey...let us know if you found sasquatch while y'all were out there too, wouldya?


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 15, 2007)

hey Katt!

Hope you and the other half are having fun - go get some meat!!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 15, 2007)

Hope all is well Sister Katt!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 15, 2007)

MMMmmmmmm....protien hunting


----------



## katt (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey all!  We're back - but no meat in the freezer    Alot of the days was just too hot, and they weren't moving.  The last two days were better, we got some hail, rain and it was really cold.

Alot of close encounters, but it's so freaking brushy here, we couldn't get a shot - either of us.. damn..  Saw alot of big bull Moose though, but we didn't draw a tag for that one. double damn.

Alot of hiking.. our highest day was approx 8 miles... and we both think we lost all the muscle we put on previously.. triple damn..  but we can go forever on the stairmill now..  

No sasquatch found either,, only a few drunk hunters out there.   

That's it for the update.. we still have deer season.  We'll be back at the gym on Sunday.

Oh yeah, we'll post some pictures later


----------



## PreMier (Oct 19, 2007)

im gonna find pics of where i hunt(took them a few years back) brb


----------



## PreMier (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

Welcome back. Sorry you didn't get to kill anything.


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey Katt! 

Good to have you back - that's just bad luck about your meat-hunting though. Pants!

Premier - those pictures are absolutely gorgeous! Katt - hurry up with the pictures already!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 19, 2007)

Its nice to have you back katt and dont you worry about that muscle you got muscle memory on your side.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 19, 2007)

glad you're back! too bad about a somewhat unsuccessful hunt though.

yeah those pictures are great PreMier! can't wait to see your pictures, katt.

like Brutus said, and like you told me - muscle memory is a wonderful thing!


----------



## katt (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice photos P - at least you can see through your trees   ... we have too many alders & brush here it makes it really hard to be quiet.  The other half has spent so much time trimming trails to make it possible for us, but we're not done yet...

It looks like an awesome area to hunt though.  What is the cost of your out of state tags?

I'll post pic's tomorrow


----------



## goob (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Katt.  Every cloud has a silver lining I suppose, you will be a kick ass cardio fiend now. I reckon you should have made your own entertainment by shooting  at the other drunk hunters, it would be like paintball, except er,.. real.


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 19, 2007)

This damn warm weather is killing everybody's hunting season!  Sorry to hear you guys didn't get a trophy, hopefully you can come november here!  Good to have you both back.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2007)

yea, you can see most of the time through the trees.  the 2nd and 3rd from the bottom(rub/bedding) is what its like most of the time.  i also do a lot of walking when i hunt, tracking w/ a GPS its usually 3-7mi a day.

i dont know what out of state tags run... i might be able to look it up.  the area of the pics is in southern utah, around fish lake natnl forest.  its a spike only area, unless you draw trophy or cow.  resident tags are 50-55$


----------



## katt (Oct 20, 2007)

ok back at the gym - I hit the cardio hard today - 30 minutes on the stepmill at level 4-7, then 35 minutes on the treadmill, incline at 5.5 - 7.0 and speed constantly at 3.5...

Pictures of our hunting spot and one of me on how I scout for elk... 

One photo I tried to draw an arrow to where our camp was set, but I don't have a program like that on my computer so it's kinda lame.. anyway it gives you an idea how far we hike on a daily basis..


----------



## goob (Oct 20, 2007)

Cool photos Katt.  Must look even more amazing in winter.

You're the queen of cardio on that effort today. Nice work!


----------



## katt (Oct 20, 2007)

ok so after looking at my pictures, I guess I made them a little small, I may have to resize again..


----------



## katt (Oct 20, 2007)

ok a little larger will work I guess


----------



## vortrit (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh... Very nice pics!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 20, 2007)

Your photoshop skills are impressive.


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey Katt - love the photos, again it looks like a beautiful place, and if you didn't get to shoot anything, you must be completely chilled out after walking in such peaceful surroundings, no? 

It's been such a long time since i hiked in a park like that. However im going this weekend with a friend to the Lake District in the UK, and we're going climbing - so that should be fun!

So nice to have you back - i expect you're dying to throw some weights around?


----------



## katt (Oct 21, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hey Katt - love the photos, again it looks like a beautiful place, and if you didn't get to shoot anything, you must be completely chilled out after walking in such peaceful surroundings, no?
> 
> It's been such a long time since i hiked in a park like that. However im going this weekend with a friend to the Lake District in the UK, and we're going climbing - so that should be fun!
> 
> So nice to have you back - i expect you're dying to throw some weights around?



Sam, Its the national forest - thousands of acres to choose where you want to set your camp and hunt.  And yes, there is no other place on this world that feels totally serene to me.  It's wonderful - really clears your mind.  We had a camper this year, which was the first for us,, it was really bitter-sweet though..  Although it was very nice to have a stove when you came back after the day, I don't know if that outwayed having our camp three miles in on that road.. less traffic, more animals, no traffic noise, etc.  I think we'll have to re-group for next year.

Yup, we were suppose to go to the gym this morning, but the other half opted to take his daughter our deer hunting this morning, so tomorrow will be the day - legs!!


----------



## katt (Oct 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Your photoshop skills are impressive.



I amaze myself sometimes B!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 21, 2007)

looks like that camping trip didn't hurt the cardio any! great job

where you went hunting, is it a high elevation? when I say high, I mean higher then it is here which would be a max of 200-300m, lol. looks like pretty thick growth too, and what kind of trees? lots of questions I know, but I like to get a rough idea of what different areas topography/vegetation is like.

great pics too, by the way.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 21, 2007)

sweet! I also had the 1000th post (above)

do I win a prize or something?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 21, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> sweet! I also had the 1000th post (above)
> 
> do I win a prize or something?



  A week hunting in the woods with the other half.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> A week hunting in the woods with the other half.



...uhh, sounds as though he would be the only one doing the hunting...scratch that idea then


----------



## katt (Oct 21, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> looks like that camping trip didn't hurt the cardio any! great job
> 
> where you went hunting, is it a high elevation? when I say high, I mean higher then it is here which would be a max of 200-300m, lol. looks like pretty thick growth too, and what kind of trees? lots of questions I know, but I like to get a rough idea of what different areas topography/vegetation is like.
> 
> great pics too, by the way.



I'm just guessing and trying to remember from what the other half said but elevation of the top of the mountain is approx 3200 ft, and where we start driving from the main road to get to where we camp is, hmm, I would say, 2400 I think. So, yeah, the elevation, lack of oxygen does become a factor when hiking.

Trees - pine, fir, tamarack, spruce, aspens, - brush is shitty - alders and I don't know what the others are called, but alot is impassible, especially if you're carrying a backpack.    topography is everything from some small but pretty level areas to about a 80-90% slope.. which one guy tried to attempt, but didn't make it, so he sidehilled his way out.... That's usually what we end up doing also, sidehilling on trails.

We had a seminar a couple of years ago by a "big hunter", and for the life of me, I can't remember what his name is, but he does alot of hunting videos that are out.  But, anyway, the question was raised if he had ever hunted here.. his response was "yeah, I came up for 9 days and never saw a single elk - and will never hunt here again because it's too difficult"  if that tells you what the terrain is, nothing else will..    shot range,, you have either close shots 40-70 yards or the next best thing is over 200+.. across the draw.  The only time I got 40-70 yards was were we scared them out of there beds and heard them running away.

Our ten day hunt pretty much "maxes" me out for the next month.. then we start deer hunting, which goes until December.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 21, 2007)

great pics Katt! It's great to have you back, I have no visitors to my journal when your away!!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 22, 2007)

katt said:


> I'm just guessing and trying to remember from what the other half said but elevation of the top of the mountain is approx 3200 ft, and where we start driving from the main road to get to where we camp is, hmm, I would say, 2400 I think. So, yeah, the elevation, lack of oxygen does become a factor when hiking.



yea, high elevation really drags you down when hiking.  for reference my pics are around 9000-10000 feet.


----------



## katt (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow P - that would take a ton on endurance!!


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow those pics look awesome.  I want to try hunting some time, food cant get more fresh than that!


----------



## katt (Oct 23, 2007)

ok, so another day, another skipped workout......     having a little problem getting my groove on right now.

But....... I am doing cardio tonight!!   This is a total low carb week for me until Saturday..     Vegas!!


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 23, 2007)

Vegas!!!!

WOOT!!!  WOOT!!!


----------



## katt (Oct 23, 2007)

You know it girl!!!    


Hot times in a Hot city!!!  Halloween!!  When all the freaks come out!!


----------



## the other half (Oct 23, 2007)

boy if thats not the truth!!!!!! so exactly why is it we are going?


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 23, 2007)

So, do you have specific outfits to wear? It sounds quite fancy to me, i mean a 'ball' sounds like you really have to make an effort. 

The best part of fancy dress parties is looking around to see what everyone else is wearing (and then stealing their ideas!).


----------



## katt (Oct 23, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> So, do you have specific outfits to wear? It sounds quite fancy to me, i mean a 'ball' sounds like you really have to make an effort.
> 
> The best part of fancy dress parties is looking around to see what everyone else is wearing (and then stealing their ideas!).



No, it's not fancy... in the comment on this party is.... "dress to impress - you are the show"... so the more risque' the better,,, from previous experience.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 23, 2007)

i like all the costumes the show girls usually wear.. or lack of i should say.  last time i went they were only wearing airbrush


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 23, 2007)

katt said:


> I'm just guessing and trying to remember from what the other half said but elevation of the top of the mountain is approx 3200 ft, and where we start driving from the main road to get to where we camp is, hmm, I would say, 2400 I think. So, yeah, the elevation, lack of oxygen does become a factor when hiking.
> 
> Trees - pine, fir, tamarack, spruce, aspens, - brush is shitty - alders and I don't know what the others are called, but alot is impassible, especially if you're carrying a backpack.    topography is everything from some small but pretty level areas to about a 80-90% slope.. which one guy tried to attempt, but didn't make it, so he sidehilled his way out.... That's usually what we end up doing also, sidehilling on trails.
> 
> ...



that's cool. as hard as it sounds to get around still sounds like a sweet spot to trek through the wilderness!

Vegas, eh? Halloween, eh? freaks, eh?...sounds like this guy has to get to Vegas sometime before I die then! lol


----------



## katt (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah Scar, definitely a "must see" before you're too old to enjoy it... well,,, you know..

Tonight was cardio - 30 minutes on the stepmil at level 4 and 20 minutes on the treadmill - I was intending to do 30 minutes on it but I pooped out. 

Oh yeah, the other half corrected me on the elevation also - the top of the mt is 5500 ft and our camp is at 4500 feet....   I could never judge distances anyway.. it's amazing I can hit a target when I shoot a gun.....


----------



## vortrit (Oct 23, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah Scar, definitely a "must see" before you're too old to enjoy it... well,,, you know..
> 
> Tonight was cardio - 30 minutes on the stepmil at level 4 and 20 minutes on the treadmill - I was intending to do 30 minutes on it but I pooped out.
> 
> Oh yeah, the other half corrected me on the elevation also - the top of the mt is 5500 ft and our camp is at 4500 feet....   I could never judge distances anyway.. it's amazing I can hit a target when I shoot a gun.....



Same here. lol. You don't use some kind of range finder? I assumed you would on a big hunt like that.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 23, 2007)

no, usually you sight a rifle in at 100yds.  then if the animal is closer aim slightly lower than vital, and if its farther, higher.  unless your hunting with a gun that has a high fps like a .270


----------



## katt (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah, I hunt with a 308 Winchester.  The place that we go to site in our guns has a 100 yd and 200 yd area that you can put your targets.

The other half does have a range finder though,, and we did alot of measuring of different areas this year..  some didn't even register though, because his contraption only reads to 600 yrds.


----------



## goob (Oct 24, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah Scar, definitely a "must see" before you're too old to enjoy it... well,,, you know..
> 
> Tonight was cardio - 30 minutes on the stepmil at level 4 and 20 minutes on the treadmill - I was intending to do 30 minutes on it but I pooped out.
> 
> Oh yeah, the other half corrected me on the elevation also - the top of the mt is 5500 ft and our camp is at 4500 feet.... I could never judge distances anyway.. it's amazing I can hit a target when I shoot a gun.....


 
GJ on the cardio.  I've never used the stepmill, I bet it is an evil beast on the legs.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 24, 2007)

I like the stepper just dont have one at home and i usually just lift weights at my school gym.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah, the stepper is insane.


----------



## katt (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah, it can be pretty brutal...when I get bored just going straight, I do side steps to change it up a bit..


----------



## vortrit (Oct 24, 2007)

katt said:


> yeah, I hunt with a 308 Winchester.  The place that we go to site in our guns has a 100 yd and 200 yd area that you can put your targets.
> 
> The other half does have a range finder though,, and we did alot of measuring of different areas this year..  some didn't even register though, because his contraption only reads to 600 yrds.



308 are the best rifle all around in my opinion. That's all I hunt with. It's the most accurate gun I've ever owned (actually my dad owns it, but I borrow it a lot  ).

Sorry, I missed you post. Long day!


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Oct 25, 2007)

katt said:


> ok a little larger will work I guess



the pic of you napping in the woods is beautiful.  NOW LET'S SEE SOME UPDATED BINIKI SHOTS!!!


----------



## katt (Oct 25, 2007)

Pete - geez I wasn't napping....

I was scouting for elk...  

bikini shots??


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 25, 2007)

katt said:


> Pete - geez I wasn't napping....
> 
> I was scouting for elk...
> 
> * bikini shots??  *



I do remember you saying somewhere in your journal you would post some updated pics of your progress, and I believe you are way overdue for some.....  By all indications, you should be pretty ripped up by now no?


----------



## katt (Oct 25, 2007)

By all indications - yes


But... since I haven't really stuck with my diet,, I'm kinda at a standstill right now... I'm not bad, but I'm not where I want to be..  

remember.... you're talkin to Mrs. *Super* Anal here.... 




uh...  hopefully someone doesn't porn that remark up.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 25, 2007)

katt said:


> By all indications - yes
> 
> 
> But... since I haven't really stuck with my diet,, I'm kinda at a standstill right now... I'm not bad, but I'm not where I want to be..
> ...



I was kinda expecting some ass shots by now i mean common lol.


----------



## katt (Oct 25, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I was kinda expecting some ass shots by now i mean common lol.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 25, 2007)

katt said:


> By all indications - yes
> 
> 
> But... since I haven't really stuck with my diet,, I'm kinda at a standstill right now... I'm not bad, but I'm not where I want to be..
> ...



uh is right, fortunately, I won't be the one doing that, I will leave that to the more seasoned vets out there 

Anyway, just post some anyway, who cares if you aren't where you want to be, they will just be another comparison for you when you finally are where you want to be....come on, inquiring minds want to see!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice ass


----------



## the other half (Oct 25, 2007)

i need to cut back on the jose' because i dont remember your ass being anything like that.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 25, 2007)

katt said:


> you're talkin to Mrs. *Super* Anal here....



Even if it's not porned up, that kind of comment will make you more popular around here for sure!


----------



## SheLifts (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi katt! how are things going? sound like you had fun on the hunting trip.


----------



## katt (Oct 26, 2007)

Things are not going right now.... an extended 'break' if you call it that...

Date back - Tuesday !!!      We won't be back from Vegas until Monday night.

Woot Woot - PARTAY!!!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2007)

Hunting and now Vegas? Good times!


----------



## SheLifts (Oct 26, 2007)

katt said:


> We won't be back from Vegas until Monday night.
> 
> Woot Woot - PARTAY!!!


 
you wild woman!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 26, 2007)

katt said:


> Things are not going right now.... an extended 'break' if you call it that...
> 
> Date back - Tuesday !!!      We won't be back from Vegas until Monday night.
> 
> Woot Woot - PARTAY!!!



Katt your life is one big party with weights involved lol.


----------



## goob (Oct 27, 2007)

katt said:


> Things are not going right now.... an extended 'break' if you call it that...
> 
> Date back - Tuesday !!!  We won't be back from Vegas until Monday night.
> 
> Woot Woot - PARTAY!!!


 
Have 10 or 20 for me.....


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 27, 2007)

hope you have a great time!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 27, 2007)

sweet ass...


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 31, 2007)

So . . . . how was the party?


----------



## katt (Oct 31, 2007)

IT WAS GREAT !!!  But it always is.. my photos didn't turn out though, I'm waiting for the website photos to be online so I can grab some of those.. 

The party was on Saturday night, then Sunday we went to the Palms and hit the bunny club and the ghost bar... I really like the view from there, it's amazing.  Anyway Hulk Hogan was there, and although I'm not a fan, one of the friends we were with is, so he went over and said hi.. 

It was a great time, great weather, good company, and we were suppose to make it back to the gym this morning....  but that was my fault,,, I've had a really hard time sleeping since we've been back,, I think my system is messed up.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 31, 2007)

was the hulkster still big?


----------



## katt (Oct 31, 2007)

Actually I was surprised how small he was... maybe (I'm guessing) 5'6" or so, and he definitely had some muscle, but was kinda soft..

That's hard to say, people always looks bigger on tv and photos..  but, yeah, I would have pictured him to be larger all the way around.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 31, 2007)

well, maybe it wasnt him, and a look alike.. because hogan is 6'8"


----------



## katt (Oct 31, 2007)

PreMier said:


> well, maybe it wasnt him, and a look alike.. because hogan is 6'6" or so




Are you friggin kidding me..... 

well,,,,, I was a few feet away from him..      No, it was definitely him, because we were told by a couple of the guys that manned the elevator that he was there..

What can I tell you,,, I suck at numbers.


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 31, 2007)

*Gasp* Hulk Hogan?!! How amazing! I used to watch him on the wrestling program all the time when i was young! I reckon almost every guy my age in Britian will have wished they were Hulk Hogan at one point during their childhood!

Didn't he also have a reality TV series a couple years back? I saw it once and he seemed to be a really genuine guy. It was an episode where he spent the whole time trying to stop his teenage daughter going out with a mini skirt on - it was hilarious to think of some pimply teenage geeky kid knocking on his door asking if his daughter was around, and Hulk Hogan answers the door! How small would he feel!!

Im glad you had a great time in Vegas - the best photos are always taken by someone else anyway, you'll probably get some cracking ones off the website!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 31, 2007)

changed my original post, after looking at a bunch of sites it says he is 6'8" and around 270lbs still.. in his prime he was over 300lbs


----------



## katt (Oct 31, 2007)

I just read that as well....  maybe because the club we were in, he was in the lower vip section and we were standing at the bar, which was higher..  maybe that made the difference.. who knows...


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 31, 2007)

katt said:


> Actually I was surprised how small he was... maybe (I'm guessing) 5'6" or so, and he definitely had some muscle, but was kinda soft..
> 
> That's hard to say, people always looks bigger on tv and photos..  but, yeah, I would have pictured him to be larger all the way around.



Thatd be so cool to meet Hulk he like someone else said seems to be really genuine.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 31, 2007)

you saw the Hulkster?!  that's just too cool, brother!!! (I'm not calling you brother, it's my Hulk Hogan imitation lol)


----------



## katt (Oct 31, 2007)

yeah well..... I'm not getting my ass to the gym, so I guess I have to keep this journal going with other stuff...


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## goob (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey Katt, sounds like a great time.  

Ok, down to the important part.  How much booze did you put away???


----------



## katt (Nov 1, 2007)

goob said:


> Hey Katt, sounds like a great time.
> 
> Ok, down to the important part.  How much booze did you put away???



You want me to actually recall what I drank???????   

ok - I really could recall all (most) of it,,, but you would be wondering right now how my liver is actually functioning....  and so do I..


----------



## goob (Nov 1, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


>


 

^^^ Triple threat learnt his lesson not to use $5 whores after that blowjob....



> You want me to actually recall what I drank???????
> 
> ok - I really could recall all (most) of it,,, but you would be wondering right now how my liver is actually functioning.... and so do I..


 
I guess not, but I have been toying with the idea of adding a drinks section into my journal.  A Friday night 'full body' drinking workout.  Getting PR's would be fun.


----------



## katt (Nov 2, 2007)

Well another day..... another day not at the gym..  

I really need to get my ass in there, but since we've been back on Monday, I haven't been feeling up to par.. I think that and the fact that I'm feeling totally overwelmed with everything right now.

I've been eating healthy and all, but not nearly enough to sustain what I've built up so far..... another thing I tend to do when I'm feeling this way.  

Goals for today

#1 - Take deep breaths
#2 - Focus on the priorities - not the shitty small stuff
#3 - Eat


----------



## PreMier (Nov 2, 2007)

whats overwhelming?  just kinda depressed or what?  i get depressed sometimes.


----------



## katt (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey P -  I have a *constant *habit of putting to much on my plate at one time... (thanks mom!)

Call me "ambitious" or "anal" or both.....  


Sometimes I think of all the things I need to get done and I go into meltdown mode..  That's all..     

I'll get over it by the end of the day...


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 2, 2007)

no worries katt, you'll get it all straightened out.

I think it's just like a maternal instinct thing or something (I am unsure if you have kids, but even if you don't) but my mom does the same thing at times, and then she gets upset.

give it some time, and when you're ready hit up the gym again. by the way you were going to the gym, it wouldn't do any damage to miss an extra few days


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 2, 2007)

katt said:


> You want me to actually recall what I drank???????
> 
> ok - I really could recall all (most) of it,,, but you would be wondering right now how my liver is actually functioning....  and so do I..



Did you dress in really tight pants that you would never ordinarily wear?


----------



## katt (Nov 2, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Did you dress in really tight pants that you would never ordinarily wear?



My jeans are alway tight B... haha   but yeah,, I usually dress much more provocative there, usually short skirts.. ya know.. go with the flow


----------



## goob (Nov 3, 2007)

katt said:


> My jeans are alway tight B... haha but yeah,, I usually dress much more provocative there, usually short skirts.. ya know.. go with the flow


 
Same here....shit, I mean......er..what happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas right? ....  Right?.....please?


Hope you're feeling better, maybe a delayed reaction from the blitzing you ave your system n Vegas?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 3, 2007)

goob said:


> Same here....shit, I mean......er..what happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas right? ....  Right?.....please?
> 
> 
> Hope you're feeling better, maybe a delayed reaction from the blitzing you ave your system n Vegas?



I know where your coming from G i dress like a total slut on Halloween lol.


----------



## katt (Nov 3, 2007)

goob said:


> Same here....shit, I mean......er..what happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas right? ....  Right?.....please?



Exactly!!!


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 3, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I know where your coming from G i dress like a total slut on Halloween lol.


I somehow find this post from a male rather disturbing.


----------



## katt (Nov 5, 2007)

Ok, so tomorrow we start a new program..

I've been thinking about doing the 5x5 for the next eight weeks, but then have been reading about the HST training.... 

Any one that has tried them both that can give me some pro's & con's???


----------



## katt (Nov 6, 2007)

We're Baaaacck!

Holy Jinkies Scooby - full body workout - total time 27 minutes. RI's were enough time to walk from one machine to the next - 15-20's


Squats - (115) 1x10

Leg Extensions (180) 1x10

Leg Curl (110) 1x10

DB Pullovers (42.5) 1x10

BB Overhead Press (50) 1x10 

Seated Rows (100) 1x10

DB Bench (42.5's) 1x10

BB Standing Bicep Curl (60) 1x10

Tricep OH Rope Exten (60) 1x10

Pullups (bw) - 4

Dips (bw) 7

Standing Calf Raise (#8) 1x15

Ab crunch machine (40) 1x12

Hyperextensions (25) 1x10

Some weights need adjusting for the next wo - but all in all for the first one, it kicked my ass.  Felt good...  Real good !


----------



## goob (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh hell yes!  Welcome back, and what a return to form!   Those non-exsistant RI's are super hardcore!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 6, 2007)

hey...you found the gym!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2007)

hmmm...I've seen this workout somewhere before....


----------



## katt (Nov 6, 2007)

Did you do this one?


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 6, 2007)

she's back!

great workout katt! pretty much a huge circuit, huh?


----------



## katt (Nov 6, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> she's back!
> 
> great workout katt! pretty much a huge circuit, huh?



Exactly...I got to the leg curls and I was breathing so hard I wasn't sure I could make it with those short RI's...


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome back girl! Love to see that effort.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2007)

katt said:


> Did you do this one?



I meant over in the other half's journal...


----------



## katt (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah Py, I saw that you had posted there first.... doh!  


Today was cardio - 25 minutes on the eliptical - 5 minutes cool down

Our plan is to keep the full body workout for the next six weeks, with a day of cardio between and weekends off..  that's the plan anyway, lets see if we stick to it.   Then after six weeks, we'll change it up again and go to a different routine.

It just feels really good to get back in the gym.   I think that's the longest break we've had in the last two years.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2007)

Thats one crazy workout!! 

Low RIs = death!

Good job


----------



## LoadedBats (Nov 7, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah Py, I saw that you had posted there first.... doh!
> 
> 
> Today was cardio - 25 minutes on the eliptical - 5 minutes cool down
> ...



sometimes a nice break is what your body needs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Low RIs = death!



Every so often I do a workout with short RIs and then I remember why I hate them so much.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Every so often I do a workout with short RIs and then I remember why I hate them so much.



Lol, i got that every time i did circuits:

"Ive been doing strength work for a few months, so these puny weights will be no problem! MWUAHHAHAHA"

After:

"gaspIgaspwantgasptogaspdiegasp!!!"


----------



## katt (Nov 7, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> "gaspIgaspwantgasptogaspdiegasp!!!"



Dang,,, where you at the gym yesterday watching me?????


----------



## nadirmg (Nov 7, 2007)

looks like a solid wo, katt.  low RI's keep that heart rate up, eh?  
and the pump is good isn't it


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 7, 2007)

katt said:


> We're Baaaacck!
> 
> Holy Jinkies Scooby - full body workout - total time 27 minutes. RI's were enough time to walk from one machine to the next - 15-20's
> 
> ...




Congrats on a gr8 come back W/O!  It must feel good to be back.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 7, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiice Katt!

27 minutes?  that's just nuckin' futs!




















_Feeling........fat........gotta.......go.......work.........out........now_


----------



## katt (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah and only 5 1/2 weeks to go before we change again...


Maybe sooner ;


----------



## katt (Nov 8, 2007)

Ok second full body wo,, and in my mind I thought it would be a little easier... I was working solo this morning, so my squat weight stayed the same (aka: I chickened out) but next one, I will up it a little  

RI's still at 15-20 with a couple of exceptions noted, 29 minutes total start to finish

Back Squats wu w/bar 1x8 (115) 1x10

Leg Extensions (180) 1x10

Leg Curls (120) 1x9

RI - 45 

DB Pullovers (50) 1x10

BB overhead Press (60) 1x10

Seated Cable Rows (100) 1x10

DB Bench (45's) 1x10

Standing BB Curl (50) 1x10

Tricep OH Rope Exten (60) 1x10

Pullups 1x3, + 1 negative

RI - 45

Dips - 6

Standing Calf Raise (#9) 15

Ab Crunch machine (40) 1x15

Hyper extensions w/35 lb plate 1x10

Shrugs (180) 1x3 (90) 1x8

Wrist curls (40) 1x15

Still trying to adjust the weights to get my 10 reps but not one more.. Some went up, some stayed the same, and some pretty much sucked ass today.  And my gasping for breath didn't get any better..


----------



## nadirmg (Nov 8, 2007)

katt said:


> I was working solo this morning, so my squat weight stayed the same (aka: I chickened out) but next one, I will up it a little



I know how that goes.  I was working w/o a spotter yesterday and wimped out on my squats too.  Guess I just need to break down and ask for help..  Way to stick with the FB WO!


----------



## goob (Nov 8, 2007)

I like it!   You're low RI workouts is what i was doing before, so I can feel your pain. Impressive stuff.  Awesome job katt.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks like good work!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 8, 2007)

katt said:


> I was working solo this morning, so my squat weight stayed the same (aka: I chickened out) but next one, I will up it a little



And just where was that slacker?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## katt (Nov 8, 2007)

He's trying to kill Bambi today


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 8, 2007)

awesome workout katt

I can't get over all those exercises and only 15-20RIs!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 8, 2007)

Bleedin' 'eck woman! That is an incredible workout, the day after must be like wearing a DOMS suit! 

It's nice to have a quick session though, mine is quite short and intense at the moment too, it's great


----------



## katt (Nov 8, 2007)

For doing just one set of everything, I was really surprised how sore I was..


Could be from the extended layoff also..


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 8, 2007)

it's probably more from the change in workout I think...either way...that kind of pain is good   great workout!!  

Why aren't you out in the woods yet?? When does rifle season start there?  We are inpatiently waiting for it here...it starts the 17th.


----------



## katt (Nov 8, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> it's probably more from the change in workout I think...either way...that kind of pain is good   great workout!!
> 
> Why aren't you out in the woods yet?? When does rifle season start there?  We are inpatiently waiting for it here...it starts the 17th.



Yeah B , we can still hunt for deer..  until the 1st of December.  We are going out this Saturday.. 

We did our 10 day hunt for elk, with no success this year.... so we have deer left.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2007)

great lookin workouts hun!!  kick ass work!

I can't wait to get to a gym to do some circuit work I miss that stuff the most!

Man our shotgun season opens next week I can't wait.  I think I'm hunting 5 out of the 6 days its open LOL.


----------



## katt (Nov 9, 2007)

Cardio this morning - 27 minutes on the treadmill, 3.3 - 3.7 speed, incline 6. - 7.

woot woot!


----------



## goob (Nov 9, 2007)

katt said:


> Cardio this morning - 27 minutes on the treadmill, 3.3 - 3.7 speed, incline 6. - 7.
> 
> woot woot!


 
Good work katt.  I'm thinking of turning the stairs to my appartment into an escalator, so I can use it for cardio.  The added bonus is that when I come home drunk and fall through the front door, all I need to do is hit a switch and it will carry me up to my appartment door.  

Just need to get the neighbours to agree.  And part with $8500 each.


----------



## katt (Nov 9, 2007)

sounds like a plan


----------



## the other half (Nov 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> And just where was that slacker?



that one hurt tt. i was out hunting from dark to dark, with only 1 or2 little naps all day long. do you know how hard that is to sit and watch trees and brush all day long and not fall asleep, no matter how cold it is.
i got my heart rate up when i walked into a bull and cow moose at about 40 yards.  they pretty much let me know that they didnt want to move, so i needed to find a different trail to take. i didnt have a problem with that.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2007)

katt said:


> We're Baaaacck!
> 
> Holy Jinkies Scooby - full body workout - total time 27 minutes. RI's were enough time to walk from one machine to the next - 15-20's
> 
> ...



Very nice   Any reason you did three leg exercises in a row rather than split them up through out your routine ?


----------



## katt (Nov 9, 2007)

No reason.... that's just how I wrote it down.....


Probably would have be advantageous to split it up a bit..


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 9, 2007)

Low rest and high reps you are one tough lifter.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## SamEaston (Nov 10, 2007)

Thats a really efficient workout Katt! Are you trying to lean out a little more, it seems like this type of workout would be fantastic for helping cutting matters!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 10, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Thats a really efficient workout Katt! Are you trying to lean out a little more, it seems like this type of workout would be fantastic for helping cutting matters!



I remember when i was doing something like this it really helped my aerobic capacity more so than anything else.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow. Your workout is like one big superset. Pretty cool.


----------



## goob (Nov 10, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Thats a really efficient workout Katt! Are you trying to lean out a little more, it seems like this type of workout would be fantastic for helping cutting matters!


 
It does work well, combined with low carb, but this in turn creates a paradox.

The workout is so intense that you need the carbs to fuel it.  4 x cups of coffee before helps.  I did it for a while, and it's very very tough, mind I sometimes followed it with a 4 mile run.  After which I was no use to anybody.


----------



## katt (Nov 11, 2007)

goob said:


> It does work well, combined with low carb, but this in turn creates a paradox.
> 
> The workout is so intense that you need the carbs to fuel it.  4 x cups of coffee before helps.  I did it for a while, and it's very very tough, mind I sometimes followed it with a 4 mile run.  After which I was no use to anybody.



4 cups of coffee??? Holy shit!  I think after that and doing the workout, I may really feel like I'm having a heart attack! haha...

I think we'll raise our RI's the next time and see how that works.

Sam - I can totally see how this would help if you're on a cut... I'm pretty much just maintaining right now..  I'm not ready to commit to another cut right at the present time,,, but I should


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 11, 2007)

forget having a heart attack....I would have to include peeing to my circuit....


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 12, 2007)

katt said:


> 4 cups of coffee??? Holy shit!  I think after that and doing the workout, I may really feel like I'm having a heart attack! haha...
> 
> I think we'll raise our RI's the next time and see how that works.
> 
> Sam - I can totally see how this would help if you're on a cut... I'm pretty much just maintaining right now..  *I'm not ready to commit to another cut right at the present time,,, but I should *



I feel your pain!


----------



## katt (Nov 12, 2007)

Today was cardio - 30 minutes on the precor eliptical machine..

I need to give this full body workout thing some time,, right now I'm not liking it, just because it doesn't allow you to lift every day, which I've done for so long..  but change is good, change helps you grow, blah blah


----------



## SheLifts (Nov 12, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I feel your pain!



don't worry. me too.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 12, 2007)

katt said:


> Today was cardio - 30 minutes on the precor eliptical machine..
> 
> I need to give this full body workout thing some time,, right now I'm not liking it, just because it doesn't allow you to lift every day, which I've done for so long..  but change is good, change helps you grow, blah blah



I can't stand full body. I did it once, and then I switched it to full body push and full body pull and that worked out better. I tried full body horizontal/vertical but that didn't work out very well at all. The only time I could see myself doing it is for maintenance.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 12, 2007)

katt said:


> I need to give this full body workout thing some time,, right now I'm not liking it, just because it doesn't allow you to lift every day, which I've done for so long..  but change is good, change helps you grow, blah blah



Bingo!

Changing up your routine, especially to something you're never tried before, can lead to really good gains.


----------



## goob (Nov 12, 2007)

katt said:


> 4 cups of coffee??? Holy shit! I think after that and doing the workout, I may really feel like I'm having a heart attack! haha...
> 
> I think we'll raise our RI's the next time and see how that works.
> 
> Sam - I can totally see how this would help if you're on a cut... I'm pretty much just maintaining right now.. I'm not ready to commit to another cut right at the present time,,, but I should


 
Yeah, it sounds extreme, but I have a high tolerance to coffee (stimulants _much _stronger have been through my system).  

Mind I was jittery as hell, and my mind felt slightly fried, but it's kick ass for energy.  Not for everyone.....


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 12, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I can't stand full body. I did it once, and then I switched it to full body push and full body pull and that worked out better. I tried full body horizontal/vertical but that didn't work out very well at all. The only time I could see myself doing it is for maintenance.



Im with you, V. Can't be bothered with it at all, although i started out on full body and it suited me well for the first 6 months of my training. 

Can't imagine going back to it now though. I guess you wanna stick with it for a few weeks till you have more time to get back to your usual training. Although, since i've started a 5 day split i can honestly say i've never felt so tired and drained at the end of the week from resistance training. It really takes it out of me!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 12, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> forget having a heart attack....I would have to include peeing to my circuit....



i know that feeling lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 12, 2007)

goob said:


> Yeah, it sounds extreme, but I have a high tolerance to coffee (stimulants _much _stronger have been through my system).
> 
> Mind I was jittery as hell, and my mind felt slightly fried, but it's kick ass for energy.  Not for everyone.....



Well on low carbs you dont get affected as bad since you already would be naturally tired and feeling like shit.


----------



## katt (Nov 13, 2007)

Well today we raised our RI's - workout took approx 30 minutes..

We always do stretches before hand, although I never post them.

Front Squats (bar) 1x6, (95) 1x8   
I decided to switch from back squats to fronts, I get better rom and a better stretch, plus my form is WAY better.

Leg extensions (195) 1x10 

Leg Curl (120) 1x10

BW pull ups  3 + 3 negatives 

DB Pullovers (50) 1x10

Overhead BB press (60) 1x10

Seated Cable Row (100) 1x10

DB Bench (47.5's) 1x8

Standing BB Curl (55) 1x10

Tricep OH Rope extension (65) 1x10

Dips (bw) 1x7

Standing Calf Raise (#9) 1x15

Ab Crunch Machine (45) 1x15

Hyperextensions w/35 lb plate  1x15

Wrist Curls (50) 1x20

Shrugs (140) 1x12

I raised most of my weight today, except a couple (seated cable row & Hypers)  it felt really good, I felt strong.  I still have a few raises to make next time, so we'll see how it goes.  We also switched the pullups to our third exercise instead of the 10th..


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2007)

Damn.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 13, 2007)

katt said:


> Overhead BB press (60) 1x10
> 
> Seated Cable Row (100) 1x10
> 
> ...



You are a very strong woman!

That looks absolutely brutal - your cardio capacity will be fantastic after a couple more weeks of this carry on!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 13, 2007)

damn is right

excellent workout katt


----------



## goob (Nov 13, 2007)

That's the way katt, you show us HOW it's done.....

Outstanding stuff, really brutal.


----------



## SheLifts (Nov 13, 2007)

HOLY SMOKES!! that's one heck of a workout!! amazing numbers too!  it looks like the full body workouts are helping a ton with strength!


----------



## Mista (Nov 13, 2007)

Thats a nice little workout you did in half an hour.


----------



## katt (Nov 14, 2007)

Well, today was suppose to be cardio day,,, but I am so sore from yesterday's workout!  owee..   just mainly my back and abs are the worst.

I hope it subsides a little before my next go-round tomorrow..


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice full body work out!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 14, 2007)

Hitting all angles with a vengeance i see.


----------



## 33sun33 (Nov 14, 2007)

That is a really amazing workout Katt.  I cant even imagine being able to do all of those sets and reps and exercises in just 30 minutes!!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow. Pretty amazing workout! I bet that felt great!


----------



## katt (Nov 15, 2007)

Today took a little longer    I was still sore and this workout was hard.  I did raise some weights though... I guess I should start putting in the PR's now

Front Squat bar x 4, (95) 1x10

Leg Extensions (200) 1x10 PR

Lying Leg Curl (125) 1x8 PR

Pull ups on pegs bw x3, + 3 negatives

DB Pullovers (55) 1x10 PR

OH BB Press (65) 1x10 PR

Seated Cable Row (105) 1x10 PR

DB Bench (50's) 1x9 PR   

Standing BB Curl (60) 1x8

Tricep OH Rope Exten (75) 1x10 PR

Dips bw - 1x3, 1x1... S H I T ! ! !  totally failed on these compared to 7 last time.

Standing Calf Raise (#9) 1x12

Ab Crunch  Machine (45) 1x15

Hyper extensions (35) 1x12

Shrugs (160) 1x10

Wrist Curls (50) 1x15

I think I had about 34 minutes for this one, maybe a minute or two more, I forgot to look at the clock after I did my stretching....


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 15, 2007)

200 on leg ext.?????


----------



## katt (Nov 15, 2007)

I always wonder about that machine B...   I can't do as much with the hammer strength version


----------



## LoadedBats (Nov 15, 2007)

some nice looking training going on in here!  I have the same feelings you do about Front Squats Katt, I just seem to do them better.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 15, 2007)

Very Very nice!

Do you have one day or two between workouts like these?


----------



## katt (Nov 15, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Very Very nice!
> 
> Do you have one day or two between workouts like these?



We are supposed to be on a M W F routine, but this week it's been Tues, Thurs, Sat..  so one day with the weekend off.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 15, 2007)

It's not an awful lot of rest either with such an intensive workout. You must be drained by the end of the week!

Looks like a fun way to get a fast and effective workout in though. I might try it for a week or so inbetween programs - might be a blast!


----------



## goob (Nov 15, 2007)

Dear lord, that ain't no workout.......that's a massacre!

You must have been feeling destroyed after that.  Great job.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 15, 2007)

excellent workout katt!

high volume or not, you're still putting up some great numbers


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 15, 2007)

katt said:


> I always wonder about that machine B...   I can't do as much with the hammer strength version



I wouldnt busting ass is busting ass good work Katt!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 15, 2007)

great workout you that made me tired reading it LOL


----------



## katt (Nov 17, 2007)

ok - so today I actually laid in bed and pondered whether to get my ass to the gym..... if it hadn't been for the dog wanting to go out, I probably would have   

Front squats (bar) 1x6  (95) 1x10 - need to go farther down with these next time

Leg Extensions (210) 1x7 

Lying Leg Curl (125) 1x10 

Pull ups  3- 3/4 - + 2 negatives  does 3/4 count???   

DB pullovers (55) 1x10

Overhead BB Press (70) 1x9

Seated Cable Row (110) 1x8 (this is the weight that the rack sticks) 

DB Bench (50's) 1x7  wtf??   

Standing BB Curl (60) 1x10

Tricep overhead rope extension (80) 1x10

Dips - bw 8    

Standing Calf Raise (#11) 14 - 

Ab Crunch Machine (45) 1x15

Hyper extension w/35 lb plate 1x12

Shrugs (180) 1x10

Wrist Curls (50) 1x20

All in all most of the weights went up... so that's good.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 17, 2007)

Brilliant workout again Katt! And more BW Dips - fantastic! 

Goddam those dogs for making you get up!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice workout Katt. Great Dips! This full body thing is confusing me a bit but I'll try to keep up.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 17, 2007)

I third the dips, and that workout. excellent job


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 18, 2007)

Great workout!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 18, 2007)

Gotta love the dog such an honest animal even if they can be annoying.


----------



## goob (Nov 18, 2007)

Another brutal assalt!  Well done katt!


----------



## katt (Nov 19, 2007)

No workout this morning..    Spent a majority of yesterday ripping out old carpeting, pad & pulling staples and tack strips from the floor..   

Needless to say this morning I was tired      And, given this is T-day week and all nights are going to be filled w/baking something for Thursday...

and our Festival of Trees is this Saturday - which is a dinner & auction for our local hospital's critical care unit. 

Busy busy


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 19, 2007)

katt said:


> No workout this morning..    Spent a majority of yesterday ripping out old carpeting, pad & pulling staples and tack strips from the floor..
> 
> Needless to say this morning I was tired      And, given this is T-day week and all nights are going to be filled w/baking something for Thursday...
> 
> ...



Your just like my mom you can't not do something lol.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey Katt - all that stuff sounds really nice. Living in London, i don't get that feeling of community anymore. And the meaning of 'neighborhood watch' is not that your neighbors are mindful of who is coming and going to be wary of intruders or burglers, this lot are watching your property so they can break in as soon as you leave for work!!

Hope all that baking doesn't leave you hungry. Im salivating just thinking about it!


----------



## katt (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah, baking can be dangerous....


----------



## the other half (Nov 20, 2007)

do you ever workout any more?


----------



## katt (Nov 20, 2007)

I think a little more than you this month..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks like the FB routine is working for you   Nice job on the dips!


----------



## katt (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks YM..  the more I do this, the better I like it,,, sort of.   

I'll be ready for a change in January though!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2007)

What's in the plans for January?


----------



## katt (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm thinking maybe another cycle.....     


and a 5x5 program


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2007)

Good luck with that


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 24, 2007)

katt,

hope everything is going well, but where's all the training 
 just kidding.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 24, 2007)

katt said:


> Thanks YM..  the more I do this, the better I like it,,, sort of.
> 
> I'll be ready for a change in January though!



Im thinking i should go back to the upper/lower split soon. I must admit i never felt like i got much from a FB split but good job to and your husband for getting those results!


----------



## katt (Nov 27, 2007)

ok - here's the deal

Last weekend was pretty busy for me, so the gym had to wait.... 

Since Sunday I've been having a few issues with my liver right now (long story) and it's making it almost impossible to eat without alot of discomfort..  I have antibiotics, but I have yet to make it over 800-900 calories in the last three days  ,,, which,,, in turn,,, zaps my energy down to nothing... I've gone through this before,,, it's pretty much all a "give it time" thing.

Our plan is to try it in the morning, but it will probably only be a 50 percenter for weights.  Hopefully by the end of the week I'll be up to full speed...


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 27, 2007)

Good luck with that liver thing.  Get beter, the weights can wait.


----------



## fufu (Nov 27, 2007)

Hope things get better with your health.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey Katt - that sucks. But if it's something you've dealt with before then you know what to do to get over it again.

Don't push it too hard though - recovery comes first


----------



## katt (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, I've dealt with this for the last 15 years or so... it's pretty much "old hat" now..  


I'll be up and running in a few days


----------



## fufu (Nov 28, 2007)

.


----------



## Mista (Nov 28, 2007)

Hope your back at 100% ASAP.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 28, 2007)

Katt...I am so sorry to hear your doing bad!!  I'm surprised that the cycle you do doesn't affect your liver at all....did the last one give you any problems??


----------



## katt (Nov 30, 2007)

that's Just Sucks That All These Posts Went Away Again!!


----------



## fufu (Nov 30, 2007)

yes it does!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## vortrit (Nov 30, 2007)

katt said:


> that's Just Sucks That All These Posts Went Away Again!!



Ditto. I have not had much time to read the last couple of days but I lost two really good workouts.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## goob (Dec 1, 2007)

How you feeling katt?


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 2, 2007)

hopefully your liver problem is 100% better soon, the weights can wait.


----------



## katt (Dec 3, 2007)

ok I'm saying a prayer right now, that since I haven't posted a workout in a while,,, that the hacker won't make it go away.. 

Yep - we worked out!!!     It was all good, I felt good, until I did my first squats..     daammnnn... I was weak..   It pretty much all followed suit after that..  oh well,, start again  

Front Squats
bar - 1x5
(85) 1x6

Leg Extensions (180) 1x8

Lying Leg Curl (110) 1x8

Pull ups bw 1x2    4 negatives

DB Pullover (50) 1x10

OH BB Press (60) 1x10

Seated Cable Row (100) 1x8

DB Bench (40's) 1x10

Standing BB Curl (50) 1x10

OH Rope Tri Exten. (70) 1x10

Dips bw 1x6

Standing Calf Raise (#9) 1x10

Ab Crunch Machine (40) 1x15

Hyperextensions w/25 lb plate 1x12

Shrugs (140) 1x10

Wrist Curls (40) 1x20

Obviously, my lack of food during the last week was disaster on my strength.    Better go make my food for the day


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey Katt - that's not a bad start. At least you're feeling better, and now that you're eating is back to normal you'll be throwing those weights around again in no time!


----------



## goob (Dec 3, 2007)

These workouts just keep getting more punishing.

Are you sure your not writing this from an Asian prison camp, and are just journalling your attempts at building a cross jungle railway?


----------



## DlESEL (Dec 3, 2007)

That looks like a lot of volume! What I like to see!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice workout Katt. I'm glad you're feeling better too.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 4, 2007)

one day at a time Katt...that's what I keep telling myself anyway...I've been sick this week   damn sinuses


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 4, 2007)

there's nothing wrong with that workout at all, even on low energy!

glad you're feeling better!


----------



## katt (Dec 5, 2007)

No workout this morning..   we'll hit it tomorrow.. This month will be so sporatic..due to all the things going on..   that gawd I'm slow at work so I can get my posts in  

I've been looking at different workouts for Jan 1st..  and I'm leaning toward the 4 day a week, 4-6 rep thing instead of the 5x5..   I just think we're due for some "power" weeks..   

I'll post it later


----------



## SheLifts (Dec 5, 2007)

good luck. i look forward to seeing what you've come up with.

i love changing my routine, the first weeks are so interesting. right now i'm doing a circuit style workout. I'm enjoying it too.


----------



## katt (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks!   Yeah, right now we're doing the full body thing,, and although it's ok,, I'm not really feeling it..


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2007)

How long has it been since you've squatted?


----------



## SheLifts (Dec 5, 2007)

katt said:


> Thanks!   Yeah, right now we're doing the full body thing,, and although it's ok,, I'm not really feeling it..


yeah, i can't do a full body work out. it just feels non-efficient to me for some reason.


----------



## katt (Dec 5, 2007)

Doms.... uhh... Monday.. 

But the program we're on now, you do just one set of everything,, so I'm not feeling that intense burn.....


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 5, 2007)

katt said:


> Doms.... uhh... Monday..
> 
> But the program we're on now, you do just one set of everything,, so I'm not feeling that intense burn.....



Your missing out.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> How long has it been since you've squatted?


 

wow...thats...um....a really personal question....


----------



## katt (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok so today after my set of squats I said "screw it" and raised my weight to where they were before (most of them that is)  And, by the time we were done, I was totally feeling it.

Front Squats (bar) 1x6 (85) 1x8

Leg Extensions (200) 1x10

Lying Leg Curl (120) 1x10

Pull ups bw 1x3, + 3 negatives

DB Pullovers (55) 1x10

OH BB Press (70) 1x6 

Seated Cable Row (100) 1x10

DB Bench (50's) 1x8

BB Curl (60) 1x7 

OH Tricep Rope Ext (80) 1x10

Dips bw 1x5

Standing Calf Raise #9 1x12

Ab Crunch Machine (50) 1x12

Hyper Extension w/ 35 lb plate 1x12

Shrugs on the Forza Machine (180) 1x10

BB Wrist Curl (50) 1x20

whew... breathing hard all the way through, even though our RI's were 60 or more


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice one Katt! When you start 4 days a week on a power program, your strength will go through the roof (again). 

what are your goals for the New Year?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> wow...thats...um....a really personal question....



Hey!  Regular bowels movements are an important part of a healthy lifestyle!


----------



## katt (Dec 6, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Nice one Katt! When you start 4 days a week on a power program, your strength will go through the roof (again).
> 
> what are your goals for the New Year?



Yeah I'm hoping to raise my weights again...

Goals - I have to have goals???   haha

Well.. after our 6-8 week power program, then I'll start a serious cut again,, *and stick to it!!  *  Our 10th anniversary is next year and we're planning a vacation to somewhere with a warm & sandy beach... and I want to look super good by the time we have to put our swim suits on..


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 6, 2007)

That sounds amazing! What better motivation do you need than to look as good (or better, most likely) than you did 10 years ago. 

Fantastic!


----------



## goob (Dec 6, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah I'm hoping to raise my weights again...
> 
> Goals - I have to have goals??? haha
> 
> Well.. after our 6-8 week power program, then I'll start a serious cut again,, and stick to it!!Our 10th anniversary is next year and we're planning a vacation to somewhere with a warm & sandy beach... *and I want to look super good by the time we have to put our swim suits on..*


 
Pics.   There better be pics.  Just so you got that: Pics.

Pics.....


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 6, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> That sounds amazing! What better motivation do you need than to look as good (or better, most likely) than you did 10 years ago.
> 
> Fantastic!



Katts got those big ass GUNS!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 6, 2007)

what an awsome leg day!  your leg ext. are through the roof!


----------



## katt (Dec 6, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> That sounds amazing! What better motivation do you need than to look as good (or better, most likely) than you did 10 years ago.
> 
> Fantastic!



10 years ago I was a skinny piece o' shit.... now I'm... uh.... beefy?!?


----------



## Big G (Dec 7, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Ditto. I have not had much time to read the last couple of days but I lost two really good workouts.



 

Plug 'em into Fitday.com, then copy'n'paste 'em in here. That way you have a backup (and it's free). Plus you can track your weight so you can see which programs caused which weight changes. 

What if this whole site goes down someday!? Then what?

Anyway... 'sup Katt 
Liver prob' cycle related? 
Even if not, no more of that $hit pls!

"_All natural, or all Bull!_" - G.


----------



## goob (Dec 7, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> *Katts got those big ass BUNS*!


 
I fixed your typo B.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 7, 2007)

nothing wrong with a little meat in the freezer


----------



## katt (Dec 7, 2007)

Big G said:


> Liver prob' cycle related?
> Even if not, no more of that $hit pls!
> 
> "_All natural, or all Bull!_" - G.



No not cycle related.. just a "glitch" I have now and then,,,  


No more of that stuff..... I'm hoping !!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 7, 2007)

goob said:


> I fixed your typo B.



Thxk you brother G lol.


----------



## katt (Dec 9, 2007)

Today's FB

Front Squats bar 1x6 (85) 1x10

Leg Extensions (200) 1x8

Lying Leg Curl (120) 1x10

Pull ups on pegs bw 1x4 + 2 neg

DB pullovers (55) 1x10

OH BB Press (70) 1x9

Seated Cable Row (100) 1x10

DB Bench (50's) 1x6

BB Curl (60) 1x6

OH Tri extension (85) 1x8

Dips bw 4 

Standing Calf Raise #9 1x12

Ab Crunch mach (50) 1x15

Hyper's w/35 lb plate 1x12

Shrugs (180) 1x8

Wrist Curl (50) 1x20

Wasn't really feelin' it today... but it went ok.


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 9, 2007)

great workout katt despite "not feeling it"!

looks like you are having fun with the fullbody workouts, what do you think of them?


----------



## SheLifts (Dec 10, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout katt despite "not feeling it"!
> 
> looks like you are having fun with the fullbody workouts, what do you think of them?


x2!!


----------



## katt (Dec 10, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout katt despite "not feeling it"!
> 
> looks like you are having fun with the fullbody workouts, what do you think of them?



How do I like them??  Meh..... they're just 'ok'..

I am looking forward to our January change up to a power routine


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2007)

katt

FBs are a killer.  I do them once in a while if getting to the gym is a problem, but I can't do them on a steady basis.  Looks like they're no problem for you.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 10, 2007)

katt said:


> How do I like them??  Meh..... they're just 'ok'..
> 
> I am looking forward to our January change up to a power routine



Its just hard to really focus on so much shit in one workout.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 10, 2007)

I can't wait to see the numbers you start pulling out of the air when you start this power program! 

We need a 'jealous' smilie, i for one am definately going to need it!


----------



## goob (Dec 10, 2007)

That was one brutal workout. Good work katt.


(And not a lewd or insulting comment from me in sight......)


----------



## katt (Dec 10, 2007)

goob said:


> (And not a lewd or insulting comment from me in sight......)



  oh no!!   Goob isn't feeling like himself


----------



## goob (Dec 10, 2007)

But I am, one hands on the keyboard, and ones holding my .....

Oh, wait....., shit, you meant something else.....


----------



## katt (Dec 10, 2007)

I guess I shouldn't put in the "we demand pictures" comment about now huh?


----------



## Mista (Dec 10, 2007)

Do you get much out of doing wrist curls?


----------



## goob (Dec 10, 2007)

Mista said:


> Do you get much out of doing wrist curls?


 
That's one way of putting it....


----------



## katt (Dec 10, 2007)

Mista said:


> Do you get much out of doing wrist curls?



You know, sometimes I do them, sometimes I don't..  I like the burn actually.. 

Whether they help increase the size of my forearms,, I don't know.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 11, 2007)

goob said:


> That's one way of putting it....





How rude


----------



## katt (Dec 11, 2007)

another FB today - we were kinda lolly gagging... and I looked up at the clock and we had 10 minutes left and were only through with half of the workout....f#ck!!!!!...   so we hauled ass through the last part!  

Front Squats (bar) 1x6 (85) 1x10  up next time

Leg Extensions (210) 1x9

Lying Leg Curl (120) 1x10 

Pull ups bw 1x3    + 3 negatives

DB Pullovers (60) 1x10

OH BB Press (70) 1x8 

Seated Cable Row (110) 1x9

DB Press (50's) 1x8    GD it! I wanted to get 10 with these so I could move up!!   

BB Curl (60) 1x10

OH Tri extension (rope) (85) 1x10

Dips - bw 1x5

Standing Calf Raise #9 1x13

Ab Crunch (50) 1x15

Hypers w/35 lb plate 1x12

Shrugs (180) 1x10

Wrist Curls (50) 1x20


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 11, 2007)

so many angry faces for such a great workout

it looks great to me, katt. you'll hit 50x10 next time!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 11, 2007)

Youll def got that DB pressing down next time. Looking strong sister Katt!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 12, 2007)

why don't you move the DB Presses up then if you want to progress with them? I guess your numbers will be going through the roof just shortly when you start your new program.

Any idea what its going to look like?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 13, 2007)

your being way too hard on yourself....looks great!


----------



## katt (Dec 14, 2007)

Sam - I don't move up until I can get 10... 

B - thanks - I know I'm really hard on myself!


----------



## katt (Dec 14, 2007)

Today's wo went well - up on some things, down on some.. 

Front Squats (bar) 1x6  (95) 1x7

Leg Extensions (210) 1x8

Lying Leg Curl (130) 1x7

Pullups bw 1x4 + 3 negatives

DB Pullover (65) 1x10

OH DB Press (70) 1x8

Seated Cable Row (110) 1x8

DB Bench (50's) 1x10  

BB Curl (65) 1x4

OH Tri Extension (cables) (90) 1x9

Dips bw  1x3..   whoops  lol

Calf Raises #9  1x15

Ab Crunch Machine (50) 1x15

Hypers w/35 lb plate 1x12

Shrugs (180) 1x10

Wrist Curls (55) 1x17


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 14, 2007)

Someones a happy banana! Gj katt.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 14, 2007)

Holy crap!  That's a lot of exercises. 

And congrats on the PR.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 14, 2007)

I can't believe you're lifting 50's for DB bench. 

Amazing Katt - really cool


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2007)

katt said:


> DB Bench (50's) 1x10


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 14, 2007)

I know I've said it before....but the leg extentions??


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 14, 2007)

see, you hit 50x10 on the DB press great job katt!


----------



## katt (Dec 14, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> I know I've said it before....but the leg extentions??




yep, they hurt


----------



## Pylon (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## katt (Dec 17, 2007)

No wo today.. the other half has come down with a nasty head cold.. ...

We'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 17, 2007)

You're rocking and rolling in here! DB press 50's x10??

Amazing, just amazing!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2007)

hiya katt!
what they said! WOW!


----------



## katt (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't know.......  I think my journal is way too exciting......

It probably would help if I worked out huh?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 20, 2007)

shit happens Katt...remember Pylons motto..."baby steps"


----------



## Pylon (Dec 21, 2007)

That's my motto?  I thought it was "Never poke a cyclops in the eye"....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2007)

hiya Katt!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 21, 2007)

Pylon said:


> That's my motto?  I thought it was "Never poke a cyclops in the eye"....



It worked for Odysseus.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2007)

katt said:


> No wo today.. the other half has come down with a nasty head cold.. .



It seems to take longer to get rid of colds this time of year than when it's warmer.    So do you have to nurse the other half back to health?


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 24, 2007)

Damn, how come nobody's commented on the OH DB Press? 70s x 8!


----------



## katt (Dec 24, 2007)

no witchy it was OH BB press, my mistake -    shit, I wish I could do 70's haha


----------



## katt (Dec 24, 2007)

Quick update, things have been busy, we have family in town for the holidays.  But, will make it to the gym this week, because my daughter wants to go while she's here.

So.... until then


Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 24, 2007)

katt said:


> Quick update, things have been busy, we have family in town for the holidays.  But, will make it to the gym this week, because my daughter wants to go while she's here.
> 
> So.... until then
> 
> ...



Merry Christmas to you to!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2007)

..and to you and your family, katt!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 24, 2007)

Happy Holidays Katt!!


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 24, 2007)

katt said:


> no witchy it was OH BB press, my mistake -    shit, I wish I could do 70's haha


Heh, figures. 

Merry christmas, katt.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas Katt!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 26, 2007)

Merry Crimbo and a Happy New Year to you!


----------



## katt (Dec 26, 2007)

Today we went back, yay!

Front Squats (bar) 1x6 (85) 1x6
Leg Extensions (210) 1x9

Lying Leg Curl (120) 1x9

Pull ups bw 1x5

DB Pullovers (65) 1x10

OH BB Press (70) 1x9

Seated Cable Row (100) 1x10

DB Press (52.5) 1x8  YAY

BB Curl (60) 1x8

OH Tri Rope Ext (90) 1x8

Dips bw 1x9  YAY

Calf Raise #9 1x15

Ab Crunch machine - couldn't do this one today -   it hurt my back for some insane reason

Hypers w/35 lb plate (35) 1x12

Shrugs (180) 1x10

Wrist Curl (50) 1x16

Some were up, some were the same.. it felt good to just be there.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2007)

looks like ya dun good!


----------



## katt (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm sore today... yesterday's wo + shoveling the driveway + taking the dogs for a 1 1/2 mi walk.... 

uggghh


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 27, 2007)

katt said:


> I'm sore today... yesterday's wo + shoveling the driveway + taking the dogs for a 1 1/2 mi walk....
> 
> uggghh



Dont play that game we muscle heads love that shit.


----------



## katt (Dec 27, 2007)

Dang B - where's the love...?????


----------



## vortrit (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow. That's a big workout!!!


----------



## Big G (Dec 28, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Wow. That's a big workout!!!



Agreed! Katt's strong!


Katt - Excellent job on BW Pull ups & Dips. Not too many gals doing that in my gym, that's for sure! 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## katt (Dec 28, 2007)

Today kinda sucked at some things and some other things were ok... That's the difficulty with a fbw I think, you go up in one thing and another goes down.. 

Squats - bar 1x6, (85) 1x6 sucked

Leg Extensions (210) 1x10

Lying Leg Curl (120 ) 1x10

Pullups bw 1x5, 1x2 w/hlp

DB Pullover (70) 1x6 this was too heavy, my form was awful.. 

OH BB Press (70) 1x8

Seat Cable Row (110) 1x9

DB Press (52.5) 1x8

BB Curl (60) 1x6 

OH Tri Rope Exten (90) 1x10

Dips bw 1x4 - 

Calf Raise #9 - 1x13

Ab Crunch Machine (50) 1x15

Hypers w/35 lb plate 1x12

Shrugs (140) 1x6 

BB Wrist Curl (50) 1x20

ok so on the shrugs, I couldn't get past 6 because I honestly thought I was going to get sick,,  I had to sit down for a second and breathe.. that's never really happened before. I've gotten dizzy, but never sick to my stomach..


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 28, 2007)

Dont sweat that small stuff katt youll be back to win it tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice workload.  Like Brut said, don't sweat the reps.  Sometimes you just run out of steam.  I've had it happen on days where I didn't think I had done anything out of the ordinary. You'll be OK.


----------



## goob (Dec 28, 2007)

You're still kicking ass majorly katt....


....but my offer of the goat still stands.  New year, new debauchery....


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 28, 2007)

goob said:


> You're still kicking ass majorly katt....
> 
> 
> ....but my offer of the goat still stands.  New year, new debauchery....



Remember what goes on in  Goobs stalls stays in goobs stalls.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 28, 2007)

I've gotten sick before...it's a good sign usually 

how long did that last workout take? your kicking some major ass!!!!


----------



## katt (Dec 29, 2007)

The workout took us approx 45 minutes.  I'm glad the change up is coming soon.. 

Today was a snowboarding day - and it was AWESOME!!!!  over a foot of fresh powder, but it was snowing, windy & very cold... I only lasted 4 hours, after that my legs were fried!!!  But it felt good!  

The hot tub is going to feel really good tonight!!


----------



## katt (Dec 29, 2007)

goob said:


> You're still kicking ass majorly katt....
> 
> 
> ....but my offer of the goat still stands.  New year, new debauchery....



Goat!?!?  Wtf!?!.....       I assume the goat is for you and I'll be the spectator....


----------



## goob (Dec 30, 2007)

katt said:


> The workout took us approx 45 minutes. I'm glad the change up is coming soon..
> 
> Today was a snowboarding day - and it was AWESOME!!!! over a foot of fresh powder, but it was snowing, windy & very cold... I only lasted 4 hours, after that my legs were fried!!! But it felt good!
> 
> The hot tub is going to feel really good tonight!!


 
Damn you! Damn You katt!!!! I have'nt made it up boarding yet, and it's killing me.  Fresh powder too....all this is like twisting a barbed knife into poor goob's heart. That's it katt.....twist it a little more. 

All the leg work in the world won't save you from brutalised legs and DOMS from hell after the first day boarding each year....


			
				katt said:
			
		

> Goat!?!? Wtf!?!.....  I assume the goat is for you and I'll be the spectator....


 
And he was getting his hopes up too. It's a lonely time of year for goats, and he was just needing some cheering up.  

Goats have needs to katt.  This is him at a party, just in case you change your mind...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year, Katt!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year from Scotland, Katt!

All the best for 2008!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Years Katt!


----------



## katt (Jan 1, 2008)

New Year, new workout . this is what we have decided on    rep range 4-6

4 days a week  Mon, Tues, Thurs & Friday with alternating  three days for cardio and abs.  
*
Workout 1*
Flat Bench
Incline Bench
Incline Flies
Close Crip Bench
Skull Crusher
Single Hand Extensions
*
Workout #2*
S Bar Curl
Incline DB Curl
DB Curl
Hi Row
Cable Row
SLDL
Lat Pull Down

*Workout #3*
Military Press
Arnold Press
Upright Rows
DB Front Raise

*Workout #4*
Squat
Leg Press
Leg Extensions
Deadlifts
Calf Raise - max reps

That's it -


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 1, 2008)

hope you had a great holiday season katt!

workouts are looking great as always, and that routine looks very well laid out


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks good, Katt.  There are lots of new routines out there for the new year!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 1, 2008)

I hope you had a really great holiday Katt!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 1, 2008)

your routine will be similar to ours Katt...but ours is 3 days a week, and rep range is 3-6, I did it for a couple months, and got too busy to keep up with it, so starting it again soon....and....

happy new years!!!


----------



## katt (Jan 2, 2008)

Today was "step on the scale" day.....   yup, that about sums it all up...

Cardio today 30 minutes plus abs

Ab Crunch machine 2x10 @ 40lbs
Ball Crunch - 2x10
Hanging Leg Raises 2x15
Planks 4 @ 30 sec .. I need a watch..


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the new routine it's similar to mine.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 2, 2008)

I too like the routine.  It's short, it's sweet, and to the point.  I'm still debating whether I want to get back on Westside or if I want to create something similar to yours.

Again, thanks for the new year wishes, youre the best.

- Justin


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 2, 2008)

katt said:


> Today was "step on the scale" day.....
> ..


 

we will need a number here....


----------



## katt (Jan 2, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> we will need a number here....



Wasn't the      smilie number enough????   

I am "wintering" well... lol


----------



## Pylon (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope....gotta show the number.  Hey, I showed you mine....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 2, 2008)

and I'm posting mine after I weigh tomorrow...so it's only fair!


----------



## katt (Jan 3, 2008)

ok so you go first... lol


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2008)

Unfair.  You have clearly already weighed yourself.  You should share.  

Also, I think for your delays and impertinence, you should post pics too.


----------



## the other half (Jan 3, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> we will need a number here....



i now the number.but inless there is someone that is willing to let me live with them under the secret witness program, i cant give it out.
but i can tell you that it isnt that bad. she still only has to make one trip when she hauls ass. love you honey


----------



## the other half (Jan 3, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Unfair.  You have clearly already weighed yourself.  You should share.
> 
> Also, I think for your delays and impertinence, you should post pics too.



i have some good halloween pics- i dont know if she posted any of them or not. all the other good pics will cost some serious cash if you want them posted.


----------



## katt (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually it's not that bad.... well, kinda,,  you know, I let myself slip a little....

Ok, A lot..   My weight has been right at 140 since the end of my last cycle.. well I'm only at 143 this morning,,, so it's not *that *bad...  I just have a visible layer of FAT that's getting to me, but now with tightening my diet, that should resolve itself in due time


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2008)

I hear ya Katt, I have a layer I need to get rid of too.  I've been yo-yo'ing since my last IVF cycle in Feb of last year.  I'd been hanging right around 130 and am at about 128 right now....there I said it and this isn't even my journal.  

I would like to (short term goal) sit right around 120-123.

So why is it that I work with 10 dietitians and can't get my ass in shape?


----------



## katt (Jan 3, 2008)

Today's wo was good - I'm in the total mind set for a change up..!!

Flat BB Bench (95) 1x6 (115) 1x6 (125) 1x3

Incline BB Bench (95) 1x6 (105) 1x4 (115) 1x4 with a teeney bit of help on the last one  

Decline DB Flyes (should have been incline) (30's) 1x6 (32.5) 1x6 (35) 1x4

Close Grip Bench (55) 1x6 (75) 1x6 (95) 1x3
ss w/
Skull Crushers (55) 1x6 (65) 1x6 (75) 1x3

Db Kickbacks (15) 1x6 (20) 1x6 (22.5) 1x5  this last one was no rest between sets, just pick up the next db and go!!  We were totally out of time!

Egg Whites & 1 piece WW toast after

Ml #2 - Tuna, cilantro & green beans & soy
Ml #3 - Venison, Green Beans & sauce
Ml #4 - Chicken, celery
Ml #5 - Not sure yet whether it will be turkey burger or chicken w/mushrooms & salad.

Plus I'm taking a container of ff yogurt and an orange for a back up snack.


----------



## katt (Jan 3, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I hear ya Katt, I have a layer I need to get rid of too.  I've been yo-yo'ing since my last IVF cycle in Feb of last year.  I'd been hanging right around 130 and am at about 128 right now....there I said it and this isn't even my journal.
> 
> I would like to (short term goal) sit right around 120-123.
> 
> So why is it that I work with 10 dietitians and can't get my ass in shape?




lol - 

Yeah, the last time I was down to about 15% I was sitting at 127..   I'm thinking with the increase in muscle, I would be around 130-132 maybe, but I'm not sure right now.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 3, 2008)

The difference between your post cycle weight (140) and your weight now (143) is a matter of gorging yourself on Christmas most likely.  Blah, who cares, you'll be back to normal in no time.

Good workout, btw.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 3, 2008)

katt said:


> lol -
> 
> Yeah, the last time I was down to about 15% I was sitting at 127..   I'm thinking with the increase in muscle, I would be around 130-132 maybe, but I'm not sure right now.



Oh I see, you want to get down to around 130?  Either way, very obtainable..


----------



## katt (Jan 3, 2008)

yeah it's totally obtainable...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 3, 2008)

girl...you are so damn strong!!!!  

your weight is not bad at all...I didn't know what to expect when you used the  smiley!! hahaha...

are you gonna start another cycle soon??


----------



## katt (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know really... have been thinking about the anavar/clen thingy.... but,,, debating whether it's worth the chunk of change it's going to cost me.


----------



## goob (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking good katt!


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2008)

nice incline benching, that is more than what guys in my gym can do.


----------



## katt (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Jan 3, 2008)

katt said:


> Flat BB Bench (95) 1x6 (115) 1x6 (125) 1x3
> 
> Incline BB Bench (95) 1x6 (105) 1x4 (115) 1x4 with a teeney bit of help on the last one



fuckin' eh


----------



## katt (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok, so I stepped on the scale today and was back at 140..  musta been just junk eating... 

Today's wo

Straight Bar Curl
(60) 1x6 (65) 1x4, 1x3

Incline DB Curl
(25's) 1x6, 1x4, 1x4  these just felt really hard

Seated DB Curl
(20) 1x6 (25) 1x6 (30) 1x4

HS High Row - per side
(50) 1x6 (60) 1x6 (70) 1x4

Seated Cable Row
(100) 1x6  (110) 1x6  (120) 1x4

SLDL  (60) 1x6 (70) 1x6 (80) 1x6

Lat Pull Downs (90) 1x6 (100) 1x6 (110) 1x5

Chest muscles are still a little sore from yesterday, I almost forgot about that feeling


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 4, 2008)

katt said:


> I don't know really... have been thinking about the anavar/clen thingy.... but,,, debating whether it's worth the chunk of change it's going to cost me.



Well it could be worse you could be a guy wanting to use anavar that shit is just crazy expensive. Id love to see a log of clen on IM.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 4, 2008)

nice job on the incline bench and the cable rows.  You should have no probs cutting.  good luck!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice workout. Don't feel too bad. Everyone seems to be on the holiday diet.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 5, 2008)

vortrit said:


> Nice workout. Don't feel too bad. Everyone seems to be on the holiday diet.



I second that. 

no worries though, with workouts like that you'll be back to where you were in no time


----------



## katt (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, we had a cardio day of sorts yesterday,, snowboarding again. It was tough this time, wet snow the previous day that had frozen overnight made it difficult to navigate for the first hour....  At one point I had to take off my board and truck back up the hill because I thought I would seriously hurt myself if I went down it....  oh well  

We'll be back at it on Monday with our "normal" workouts.. lol


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 6, 2008)

sounds like some fun cardio!


----------



## fufu (Jan 6, 2008)

katt said:


> Ok, so I stepped on the scale today and was back at 140..  musta been just junk eating...
> 
> Today's wo
> 
> ...



you continue to impress.


----------



## katt (Jan 7, 2008)

Today's wo - we started taking creatine and glutamine today.

Flat Bench (95) 1x7  (115) 1x6 (125) 1x4

Incline (85) 1x6 (105) 1x4 (95) 1x4

Incline Flyes - didn't do

Close Grip Bench (65) 1x6 (85) 1x6 (95) 1x4

Skull Crushers - didn't do

kick backs (17.5) 1x6 (22) 1x6  (25) 1x6

ok so today we decided that we were going to start fresh and do the workouts in order that I had posted previously.  My chest was still a little sore, but I decided to do it anyway.  Flat bench went ok, felt ok until the last set,, which was hard.  When I got to the inclines and the second set, on the stretch down,, something just didn't feel right, it actually started to hurt,, so I went light on the last set.   Moving to flys.. I picked up the 20's figuring it would be pretty light and I could manage it.... did one stretch down and knew it wasn't going to work, so I ditched it  

Close grip bench, I was ok,, then on the last set I really started to feel sick...  ditched the skull crushers and just did the kickbacks.. ..  

So,,, now I can defintely feel a "dull pain" in the left side of my chest muscle... I think I need to take an asprin..

If I could thow out a whole lot of cuss words right now, I would,,, but it wouldn't make it any better...


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 7, 2008)

hey, there's nothing wrong with that workout katt! your benching is great..I think you're benching more than me on incline too!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 7, 2008)

Just a little overwork.  No big deal.  Get hydrated, get some glycogen in you, you'll be fine.


----------



## katt (Jan 7, 2008)

Yup - I was getting nervous for nothing.. it's still tight, but it'll be A-ok!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 7, 2008)

katt said:


> Yup - I was getting nervous for nothing.. it's still tight, but it'll be A-ok!



I hate that feeling. I was playing some football and now my hip flexor is all fucked up.


----------



## katt (Jan 7, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I hate that feeling. I was playing some football and now my hip flexor is all fucked up.



Oh, way to go B....   lol


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 7, 2008)

katt said:


> Oh, way to go B....   lol



Dont you wry they felt my hits. It was all worth it lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 7, 2008)

Dayum, some great workouts and numbers in here lately! I second what fufu said up there, youd give most guys i know a serious ass-whooping. Me included!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 7, 2008)

those numbers are crazy! especially the cl. grip benching!


----------



## goob (Jan 8, 2008)

Great work katt.  I love the way creatine gives you that little bit extra...


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 8, 2008)

Lookin good Kitty Katt - i bet you're pleased that the chest twinge didn't come to anything?! Christ, there's nothing worse than getting injured just when you're getting back into the swing of things.

You're numbers are mucho impressive. How are you finding the creatine? I just bought CEE to try for the first time - im hoping it'll give me that little bit extra too while doing 5x5


----------



## katt (Jan 8, 2008)

This is only our second day on Creatine,, so I really don't notice any difference yet..


----------



## katt (Jan 8, 2008)

Today's wo

Bar Curl (60) 1x6 (63 3/4) 1x6 (70) 1x4 - 

ok so the 63 3/4... I couldn't find the other 2 1/2 lb magnetic weight, so I had to use a 2 1/2 and a 1 1/4.. damn losers that don't put the weights back...

Incline DB Curl (22.5) 1x6 (25) 1x6 (27.5) 1x5

DB Seated Curl (25) 1x6 (30) 2x4

HS High Row (ea side) (50) 1x6  (60) 1x6 (70) 1x6

Seated Cable Row (100) 1x6 (110) 1x6 (120) 1x6

Lat Pull Down (100) 1x6, (110) 1x1, failed (100) 1x4, 1x6 - wtf.??.I just had a hard time with this one

SLDL (70) 1x6 (80) 1x6 (90) 1x6 

On the lat pull down I pulled on the 110, got one and on the next one I don't know what the hell happened, but I couldn't get a grip without my left hand hurting like hell...  ok, so then I started getting mad..yeah yeah  I know..  I'll ace it next time..


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 8, 2008)

the last time I used creatine I got nothing from it...no gain, no pumps, no nothing 

your numbers are lookin good Katt...I'm sure you'll do better on the lat PD next time...sometimes when I do heavy weight my left shoulder gets a catch in it when I get close to extending..what were you having trouble with?


----------



## katt (Jan 8, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> the last time I used creatine I got nothing from it...no gain, no pumps, no nothing
> 
> your numbers are lookin good Katt...I'm sure you'll do better on the lat PD next time...sometimes when I do heavy weight my left shoulder gets a catch in it when I get close to extending..what were you having trouble with?



Just a pain in my left hand, kinda right underneath where your knuckles are.. I tried putting my straps on the bar, but that didn't help... maybe I was just being a tard..     lol


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2008)

Might have pinched a nerve or something.  Is it feeling better?


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 9, 2008)

Your hand is full of tiny bones too, is it possible you might have broken one of them?

Also, is it just painful when you grip something heavy or do you notice it all the time? I hope its better soon - theres nothing worse.


----------



## goob (Jan 9, 2008)

Good workout katt.  You might have damaged your hand gripping all those, er.. poles. .....


----------



## PreMier (Jan 9, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> the last time I used creatine I got nothing from it...no gain, no pumps, no nothing



what kind were you taking? you shouldnt get pumps or anything from it.  if you want a good read, check supplementresearch.com


----------



## katt (Jan 9, 2008)

Today is a day off!   Went to my first hip hop dance class last night and boy,, it's not as easy as it looks!!  I think I'm going to chalk Tuesday nights up for cardio...lol


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 9, 2008)

katt said:


> Today is a day off!   Went to my first hip hop dance class last night and boy,, it's not as easy as it looks!!  I think I'm going to chalk Tuesday nights up for cardio...lol



It would be cool to learn how to dance like that especially break dance.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 9, 2008)

just when katt couldn't get any hotter..she takes hip-hop dance classes ...uhh, maybe I shouldn't have said that out loud lol

great looking workout above, too bad about your hand but hopefully it's nothing too serous.


----------



## the other half (Jan 9, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> just when katt couldn't get any hotter..she takes hip-hop dance classes ...uhh, maybe I shouldn't have said that out loud lol



trust me she wasnt that hot when she got home and was all stinky and sweaty. yuuuukkkkk!!!!!!


----------



## katt (Jan 9, 2008)

Hellooooooo... Scar just called me "hot" .... didn't you see that????


----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2008)

the other half said:


> trust me she wasnt that hot when she got home and was all stinky and sweaty. yuuuukkkkk!!!!!!



I don't know, it sounds like she was _hot_ when she got home.


----------



## katt (Jan 10, 2008)

today's wo

DB military press (30) 1x6 (35) 1x6 (40) 1x6  I think we'll do BB next time

Arnold Press (30) 1x6 (32.5) 1x3, 1x3

Upright Rows (60) 1x6 (70) 1x6, 1x5

Front DB Raise (15) 1x6 (17.5) 1x6 (20) 1x6

Ab Crunch (50) 1x10 (40) 2x10

Hanging Knee Raise 1x12, 2x15

short wo today,,felt good


----------



## goob (Jan 10, 2008)

Keep on kicking ass katt.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2008)

I prefer barbell military to dumbbell, especially if I'm doing Arnold Presses too.

Good stuff.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 10, 2008)

Im with Sox on this one. Fantastic numbers for your Military Press though, Katt. Really nice shoulder workout - gotta love those Front Raises, huh!

Hows the hand today? Any better?


----------



## katt (Jan 10, 2008)

It's good Sam - it was just a glitch.. nothing serious,,   like I said... I was just being a tard..


----------



## the other half (Jan 10, 2008)

no she was being "KATT"


----------



## katt (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## the other half (Jan 10, 2008)

ya love you to


----------



## LoadedBats (Jan 10, 2008)

Katt.  Your shoulders are fucking strong.  That's awesome.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 10, 2008)

very nice Katt!! I guess the hand is all better?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 10, 2008)

i see itsa the same ol in here LOL...always get a chuckle out of these journals!

weights are awsome hun good work!

injured yourself?  or just a little tweak?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 11, 2008)

very strong shoulder workout there katt

sweet, short and simple...the best types of workouts.


----------



## katt (Jan 12, 2008)

Back Squats - warm up w/bar 1x10
(95) 1x6
(135) 1x6
(155) 1x4 - needed to go lower on these

Angeled Leg Press
(90) 1x6
(180) 1x6
(270) 1x6

Leg Extension (Hammer Strength - ea side)
(25) 1x6
(35) 1x6
(45) 1x4

Deadlifts
(95) 3x6 - 

Calf Raised (standing) #8 1x15, 1x14, 1x8

Next leg workout, I need to lower my deadlift weight and work on my form, I kept leaning forward and had a hard time keeping my back upright.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 13, 2008)

My deadlift problem is i only pull from my back so i gotta constantly think use your legs Brutus.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 13, 2008)

do you like the Hammer strength leg ext. Katt?  I have problems with the extentions and curls because I am so short...they put a lot of pressure on my knees...great workout though!


----------



## katt (Jan 14, 2008)

No problem with them B - I just have to adjust the seat as far forward as it will go.. haha


----------



## katt (Jan 14, 2008)

Today's wo 

BB Flat Bench (95) 1x6 (115) 1x6 (135) 1x4  

Incline BB Bench (95) 1x6 (105) 1x5 (115) 1x3

Incline DB Flys (27.5) 1x6 (30) 1x6 (32.5) 1x6

CG Bench (75) 1x6 (85) 1x6 (95) 1x6

Skull Crushers (50) 1x6 (60) 1x5, 1x2   

DB kick backs (22.5) 1x6 (25) 1x6 (27.5) 1x6

Workout felt good, went heavier on the bench, felt pretty awesome to actually put a plate on ea side for my last set.. lol


----------



## fufu (Jan 14, 2008)

way to go Kattmandu


----------



## katt (Jan 14, 2008)

ty  fufu..


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 14, 2008)

katt said:


> felt pretty awesome to actually put a plate on ea side for my last set.. lol



You thug


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 14, 2008)

I said it once and I'll say it again, you are one strong lady! very nice benching

I thought you had mentioned about doing the 5x5 again after Christmas? unless I am missing something


----------



## katt (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah, intended on doing it first,,,,,I changed my mind....... again...... lol


----------



## katt (Jan 14, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> You thug




lol


----------



## the other half (Jan 14, 2008)

dont any one tell her, but i have been doing all the lifting for her, i just tell her that she is the one doing all the work. thats why my weights are so low.

if she keeps this up, i will be the one doing my sets first.


----------



## katt (Jan 14, 2008)

the other half said:


> dont any one tell her, but i have been doing all the lifting for her, i just tell her that she is the one doing all the work. thats why my weights are so low.
> 
> if she keeps this up, i will be the one doing my sets first.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2008)

katt said:


> needed to go lower on these


gotta love a woman who admits she NEEDS to go down....

hiya katt!


----------



## katt (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey burner - how are your workouts going?????


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2008)

heh...what?

I know...I know...I'm actually going today. AND...am gonna have to force myself to stay with weak, 'girly' weights. Why? well...
1) I need to break back into it easy and then buld up momentum
and B) I don't have much choice...man...I've lost most of my strength.

I've got 4 more 1/2 session w/ that PT I hired to see what he has to say.


----------



## katt (Jan 14, 2008)

Whats a half session??? 30 minutes???


----------



## katt (Jan 14, 2008)

ok so tonight we went and did cardio - 45 minutes on the treadmill, 3.4 - 3.9 speed, 4 - 5.5 incline..    my calfs still hurt from the leg workout on Saturday,,, I had my heels on all day at work and went to take them off when I was changing into my sweats and holy moses!!  I just about yelled as my foot flattened on the floor,,, it hurt so bad!!!!  lol


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 14, 2008)

Katt...I am so jealous of your weights on benching/inc. bench etc...SO jealous!!!   about how long do your workouts take?


----------



## katt (Jan 15, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> Katt...I am so jealous of your weights on benching/inc. bench etc...SO jealous!!!   about how long do your workouts take?



Thanks B

We only have about 50 minutes before we have to go.. we get there at 5 and we have to be out of there at the latest by 5:50 so I can get ready for work... so sometimes it's totally rushed..


----------



## katt (Jan 15, 2008)

To sum up this morning.... wholly fucking shit!!   ok,, so I go out to start my car, it's all iced up this morning... hmmm.. drivers side door won't open,, lock broken???  hmmm... well, I know that I can't unlock the passenger side with the key, because it doesn't work.. hmmmm... ok, so this is a 1991 Geo Storm.. so I open the hatchback, climb in the back and start it up.. grrrr...   10 minutes later I go out to see if the locks had "thawed"... nope... I think the drivers side is definitely broken.... grrrr....  so in through the hatchback again and open the passenger side... yay! It opens... 

I'm going to look like such a total tard getting out of my car from the passenger side this morning at work... 

So today's workout...

Bar Curl (60) 1x6 (63 3/4) 1x6 (70) 1x1 (60) 1x4  

Incline DB Curl (22.5) 1x6 (25) 1x6 (27.5) 1x4

Seated DB Curl (25) 1x6 (30) 1x5, 1x6 

Hammer Strength High Row (ea side)
(55) 1x6 (65) 1x6 (70) 1x4

Seated cable row (90) 1x6 (110) 2x5

SLDL  (95) 1x6 (105) 1x6 (115) 1x4

Lat Pull Downs (100) 1x6 (110) 1x6 (120) 1x4

Wasn't stellar, but it was ok....

American Idol comes back on tonight!!!! 2 Hours!!!  Anyone watching?????   I think the first shows are so funny.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2008)

katt said:


> To sum up this morning.... wholly fucking shit!! ok,, so I go out to start my car, it's all iced up this morning... hmmm.. drivers side door won't open,, lock broken??? hmmm... well, I know that I can't unlock the passenger side with the key, because it doesn't work.. hmmmm... ok, so this is a 1991 Geo Storm.. so I open the hatchback, climb in the back and start it up.. grrrr... 10 minutes later I go out to see if the locks had "thawed"... nope... I think the drivers side is definitely broken.... grrrr.... so in through the hatchback again and open the passenger side... yay! It opens... .


I've done that before!
Worse part: I was in my highly polished military boots. Read: You spend a LONG time polishing to where you can see yourself with great detail in the shine...
so...try crawling thru the hatchback, over seats, gearshifts, etc and into place without 'scuffing' the polish. Oh...I was able to slam against the door when I got to the armory and get it to open. but yeah... 

oh, and sorry...I meant 1/2 hour sessions.


----------



## katt (Jan 15, 2008)

So..... did you have to re-polish them after you got out of your car???  lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2008)

nope! Scuff-free!
I gotz skillz, yo!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

Lol, sounds like bad luck with the car - but at least you kicked karma in the ass with a great workout 

Screw bad luck!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 15, 2008)

def. a great workout ( and no offense...a hilarious story   )


----------



## katt (Jan 15, 2008)

Totally funny, huh..... it would have been a "classic" if I couldn't get the hatchback open also... lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2008)

BTW: were there any profane words coming from your lips?

that little car get pretty good gas mileage?


----------



## katt (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes and yes!!!!    great gas mileage... I love that car....(in the winter, that is)  in the summer I bring out the eclipse from the garage... voom voom... not good gas mileage, but a kick in the pants... lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2008)

nice.
I'm hoping for a good snow storm so somebody slides in and hits my ccar good enough to total it...


----------



## katt (Jan 15, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> nice.
> I'm hoping for a good snow storm so somebody slides in and hits my ccar good enough to total it...




I always am thinking that also.... but then,,,, if I get hit, I'd probably be seriously injured... there's not much protection there.. lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've got the protection...
Actually, thought I had my perfect wreck this past summer. There I was...
Driving down a back road...actually going kinda slow...some knuckle head and his friend were playing 'fast and furious' in the on coming lane...lost control of the car, locked the brakes and came hurling at me sideways.
Now...I COULD have kept on going and turned to the left at the last second, he would have hit my right side, killing the car...Mike here would have been fine.
However...my danged sense of self-preservation kicked in...and I stopped the car...and said knuckle head came to a stop 10 feet in front of me.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice rowing Katt, and incredible Lat Pull Downs! 

Shame about your car though. I always had funny stories about my old bangers. Once, we were going round a roundabout and my exhaust fell off. We had to stop the car and walk back to the roundabout to get it. Oh the shame!

So how you doing? Happy with your progress on this program?


----------



## the other half (Jan 15, 2008)

this is her car.


----------



## katt (Jan 15, 2008)

ok, so everyone is going to look at your post and go... wtf?????? 

To clarify, we call it the yellow banana... lol


----------



## the other half (Jan 15, 2008)

and your point being?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 15, 2008)

as mentioned before, shitty (yet funny) story. 

great looking workout though, very nice lat pulldowns and cable rows


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2008)

katt said:


> To sum up this morning.... wholly fucking shit!!   ok,, so I go out to start my car, it's all iced up this morning... hmmm.. drivers side door won't open,, lock broken???  hmmm... well, I know that I can't unlock the passenger side with the key, because it doesn't work.. hmmmm... ok, so this is a 1991 Geo Storm.. so I open the hatchback, climb in the back and start it up.. grrrr...   10 minutes later I go out to see if the locks had "thawed"... nope... I think the drivers side is definitely broken.... grrrr....  so in through the hatchback again and open the passenger side... yay! It opens...



skirt?


----------



## the other half (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2008)

katt said:


> To clarify, we call it the yellow banana... lol





the other half said:


> this is her car.


so...gonna go out on a limb here....it's....yellow?


----------



## the other half (Jan 16, 2008)

as my daughter would say. good guess captian obvious!


----------



## goob (Jan 16, 2008)

OH said:
			
		

> this is her car.


 



katt said:


> ok, so everyone is going to look at your post and go... wtf??????
> 
> To clarify, we call it the yellow banana... lol


 



			
				OH said:
			
		

> and your point being?


 
 This interchange made my laugh so.


----------



## katt (Jan 16, 2008)

tonight cardio - 45 minutes on the treadmill again - not quite as intense as the last time..  it's funny I walk to the beat of my songs on the ipod,, I have this one by Low Rida that I have to go at 3.9 mph to get the beat ...lol..  sometimes I repeat it if I'm feeling energetic... lmao...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 16, 2008)

hows it going today Katt?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2008)

I wish i had a dancing banana 

(Wait for the innuendos...)


----------



## katt (Jan 17, 2008)

Today's workout was supposed to be tomorrows ... but,, since we are boarding on Saturday the other half didn't want to be sore so we switched the workout to today.... But since I'm a 2 day lag for the soreness,, I'm the one that's going to be suffering and trying to turn my board on Saturday... I know,,, it's all about him...    lol

Back Squats 
warm up w/bar
(95) 1x6
(135) 1x6, 1x5.. I'm lowering my weight to work on form

Life Fitness Seated Leg Press
(255) 1x6 
(295) 1x6, 1x6

super set w/
Life Fitness Leg Extensions
(150) 1x6
(165) 1x6
(180) 1x6

Deadlifts
(85) 1x6
(95) 1x6
(115) 1x4

Calf Raises (#7) 2x15, 1x11

We switched a couple of things, went with machines for presses & extensions because of time.  The calf raises I went lower because they were still sore from last time.. I don't get that..

Deadlifts were hard.. I was going to lower the weight to work on my form, but I put my feet out a little farther with my toes pointed out and it seemed to work better than last time.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> I wish i had a dancing banana
> 
> (Wait for the innuendos...)


they  have pills to help you with that...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2008)

the other half said:


> as my daughter would say. good guess captian obvious!


that's right....not much gets past me!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2008)

katt said:


> tonight cardio - 45 minutes on the treadmill again - not quite as intense as the last time..  it's funny I walk to the beat of my songs on the ipod,, I have this one by Low Rida that I have to go at 3.9 mph to get the beat ...lol..  sometimes I repeat it if I'm feeling energetic... lmao...



I'm in my own little world at the gym, I do the same... exact.. things.

Btw - do you mean Low by Flo Rida?


----------



## katt (Jan 17, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm in my own little world at the gym, I do the same... exact.. things.
> 
> Btw - do you mean Low by Flo Rida?



Exactly right!   That's one of my fav's right now,, along with get xxx'd by j-kwon.. probably just because we are doing routines to those songs in my dance class...lol


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2008)

the boots with the FUR!!! the whole club was looking at HUR!! and she hit the flow... ha...

I don't think it's a good song but it definitely gets me moving if I've got a few drinks in me.

Not familiar with XXX'd off the top of my head, but I'm sure I've heard it before.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2008)

YouTube Video











Ahh Petey Pablo, haven't seen him in a song in a while.


----------



## katt (Jan 17, 2008)

you probably have.. it's from the soundtrack of the movie XXX....


----------



## katt (Jan 17, 2008)

I need more of this music in my journal.....


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## katt (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey thanks.... did you know that there are really Applebottom Jeans??? I didn't know that till recently...  I looked them up, and thought.. daaammnn  you need to have a really big booty to fill these out...lol


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 17, 2008)

katt said:


> Deadlifts were hard.. I was going to lower the weight to work on my form, but I put my feet out a little farther with my toes pointed out and it seemed to work better than last time.



I get that too. Recently tried it with squats as well - worked a treat! 

Hope you enjoy boarding on Saturday - i cant' imagine doing that here. It's freezing. Brrr . . . .


----------



## katt (Jan 17, 2008)

It'll be good... it's been about mid-20's and sunshine!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2008)

katt said:


> Hey thanks.... did you know that there are really Applebottom Jeans??? I didn't know that till recently...  I looked them up, and thought.. daaammnn  you need to have a really big booty to fill these out...lol



Nelly started that company up, and while yes, you need to have a big fat black booty, the pants do do wonders in making some girls butts look better than they should..


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 17, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Nelly started that company up, and while yes, you need to have a big fat black booty, the pants do do wonders in making some girls butts look better than they should..



Hmm 

I need to get me a pair of those then . . . . .


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2008)

I can fill out a pair of applebottoms easy....guess I was "blessed" in that area.....  seriously though...my big ass is one of the few body parts that I am TOTALLY comfortable with....


----------



## katt (Jan 18, 2008)

I wish I was more comfortable with mine B.. lol .. 

But if they make your booty look better than it actually does...I may have to look into it


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 18, 2008)

katt said:


> I wish I was more comfortable with mine B.. lol ..
> 
> But if they make your booty look better than it actually does...I may have to look into it



I feel like ive been mislead by women everywhere.


----------



## katt (Jan 18, 2008)

Todays wo

Standing BB Military Press
(60) 1x6
(70) 1x6
(75) 1x3

Arnold Press
(25) 1x6 
(30) 1x6
(32.5) 1x5

Upright Rows
(60) 1x6
(70) 2x6

DB Front Raise
(17.5) 1x6
(20) 1x6
(22.5) 1x6

Ab Crunch Machine
(40) 2x15

Hanging Knee Raise 2x15

Planks 2 @ 30, 1 @ 50 sec..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2008)

very nice! were the standing bb presses strict form or did you push press a little?
Gawd...i have to admit..I love seeing a woman doing those....

...ok...maybe not as much as a woman in the butt blaster...you know...on all fours...sweating and grunting and...well, that's another story....


----------



## katt (Jan 18, 2008)

push press?? like bouncing at the bottom of the movement???  I don't believe I was doing that... but, then again...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2008)

yep...just dip the legs a couple inches and explode up, giving the weight just a teensy bit of momentum...
Its good to help kill the muscle. Get those last couple reps out....get it up...then resist it down, for say...count of 6 or so?
Good stuff.


----------



## katt (Jan 18, 2008)

Isn't that cheating though?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2008)

assissted reps.
Now...if u do ALL your reps like this...then you are going too heavy. 
Its like doing negatives. Sort of.
Picture it: you are getting most of  the weight up yourself, then u resist it down for a longer period than you would a normal count. Your last 2-3 reps.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2008)

Solid workout, katt.  And great job on those DB Front Raises.  That's a deceptively hard exercise.


----------



## katt (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah it is... you think the db's are too light,,, then the burn starts kicking in.... lol


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 18, 2008)

Another great workout, i havent done Arnold Presses in years!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 18, 2008)

Shoulder workout is looking strong 

How'd you like the planks?


----------



## katt (Jan 18, 2008)

I just started doing them... but they start burning after about 30 seconds.. lol


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 18, 2008)

katt said:


> Isn't that cheating though?



depends.

Excellent work on the military press and the rows!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 18, 2008)

looking great in here katt those standing military presses are looking good!

as for those pants, if it's anything like those yoga pants...they are the devil in...well I don't know what they'd be in... their moto should be:

"we make average asses look great...and great asses out of this world!"


----------



## the other half (Jan 18, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> very nice! were the standing bb presses strict form or did you push press a little?
> Gawd...i have to admit..I love seeing a woman doing those....
> 
> ...ok...maybe not as much as a woman in the butt blaster...you know...on all fours...sweating and grunting and...well, that's another story....



you dont have a girlfriend do you burner.


----------



## Big G (Jan 18, 2008)

Funny.

Quick "Hello" Katt. Always surprised at how much iron you move. The only women in my gym are running on treadmills or wriggling around on mats doing godknowswhat. Never lifting.

Just FYI... I had a crazy, hectic year-end (accounting) but I'm done now, so I'll be snoopoing periodically again!  Keep up the good work there, Muscles!


----------



## katt (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah, most of the women at our gym are the same, only a small few in the weight area, and they stick w/the lower dumbbells..lol

Accounting.... isn't your work just beginning??? Or year end for the place you work at??  

Thanks for stopping in!


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 19, 2008)

nice job.  Arnold presses are my favorite shoulder move.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 19, 2008)

Have you tried front raises with plates instead of DB's? They're great for a change and you end up gripping the thing like there's no tomorrow, squeezing the life out of it . . .. . . . . . . . 

Amazing pressing strength Katt. Some things never change


----------



## katt (Jan 20, 2008)

I havent tried the plates Sam.. good idea there.

Yesterday was a snowboarding day for us... my son got me to do a few diamond runs... which I was practicing my sliding, somersaulting, whiplash reflex....lol.......   needless to say today my neck hurts like the devil... 

But I'll probably do it again next time....


----------



## goob (Jan 20, 2008)

katt said:


> I havent tried the plates Sam.. good idea there.
> 
> Yesterday was a snowboarding day for us... my son got me to do a few diamond runs... which I was practicing my sliding, somersaulting, whiplash reflex....lol....... needless to say today my neck hurts like the devil...
> 
> But I'll probably do it again next time....


 
Double black diamond runs??  If so nice work, they are'nt for the faint of heart.  (My favourites...)


----------



## katt (Jan 20, 2008)

Double diamonds?????      Nope just single ones...


Maybe next week....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 20, 2008)

sounds like you had fun!! sore yet??


----------



## katt (Jan 21, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> sounds like you had fun!! sore yet??



Sore?  Can't move my neck more like it...lol...  but we had fun fun fun!!

As I was doing our workout today,  when you sit on the end of the bench an lean back and get ready to grab the bar.. that last 4 inches just killed me.. lol...


----------



## katt (Jan 21, 2008)

Today's wo

Flat Bench (95) 1x6 (115) 1x6 (135) 1x3

Incline Bench (95) 1x6 (105) 1x6 (115) 1x4

Incline DB Fly (30) 1x6 (32.5) 1x6 (35) 1x6

CG Bench (75) 1x6 (95) 2x5

Skull Crushers (50) 1x6 (55) 1x6 (60)1x6

DB Kickbacks (22.5) 1x6 (25) 1x6 (27.5)1x6

When we went to do our skull crushers, there was the "dumbbell horder" couple taking up the seat, incline and flat movable bench... we didn't see them using the flat bench, just their towels & water bottles were on it, so I went over and asked if they were using it.....which the guy replied "yes".. 

ok, so we hauled the straight bars all the way over to the other side of the gym to do our sets,,,, and the couple never did end up using the bench the entire time...    So why didn't they just put their shit on the floor like everyone else??... buttheads!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 21, 2008)

how long did it take you to work up to benching 135 Katt?? I'm still hovering around the 100 mark...doesn't seem like I can ever make any progress with benching!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 21, 2008)

Some people just don't know what the fuck gym etiquette is.



katt said:


> Today's wo
> 
> Flat Bench (95) 1x6 (115) 1x6 (135) 1x3
> 
> ...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 21, 2008)

I sometimes will throw my notebook on a bench if I'm around it, but I'd never expect to keep it there if somebody needed to use the bench.  Asking them how many sets they had left, etc. couldn't have hurt, could it?






YouTube Video











A personal fave...


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 21, 2008)

katt said:


> Today's wo
> 
> Flat Bench (95) 1x6 (115) 1x6 (135) 1x3
> 
> ...



very nice workout, it's good to see your benching is all around very good and very even


----------



## the other half (Jan 21, 2008)

great workout. must be nice having a great lifting partner?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 22, 2008)

Great workout as always, im still impressed with these numbers!

And lol at other half


----------



## katt (Jan 22, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I sometimes will throw my notebook on a bench if I'm around it, but I'd never expect to keep it there if somebody needed to use the bench.  Asking them how many sets they had left, etc. couldn't have hurt, could it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I guess I could have done that, but it was to the point that we were running out of time and had to step it up and get it done..  

Fergie is good,  this song is totally being "over played" on our local radio station right now....


----------



## katt (Jan 22, 2008)

We took an unexpected day off today... last night my neck pain was really bad, so I took a muscle relaxant and went to bed really early.. 


Doing much better today.... we'll be hitting it hard tomorrow as usual!


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 22, 2008)

you have impressive bench numbers.  whats the neck pain from?


----------



## katt (Jan 22, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> you have impressive bench numbers.  whats the neck pain from?




Snowboarding  last Saturday.... I went down some steep runs that where icy... hence... falling like a rag doll down the hill....lol


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2008)

my sister hurt her neck skiing.  seems we're all getting fucked up  *oww.. hurts to laugh*


----------



## katt (Jan 22, 2008)

But it *was* fun, wasn't it????


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2008)

i broke them on the first run down the hill.. so the rest of the time i was hurting and uncomfortable.  but it was fun


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 22, 2008)

I remember the first time i tried snowboarding. I spent the whole time leaning back on my way down the slopes, which makes you go faster, until i crashed into the huge crash mats at the bottom of the slopes in a comedy, arms-outstretched manner!

Im sure i just spent the whole time feeling like i was stuck onto an ironing board


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2008)

hey! yer benching a plate now? AWESOME!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> I remember the first time i tried snowboarding. I spent the whole time leaning back on my way down the slopes, which makes you go faster, until i crashed into the huge crash mats at the bottom of the slopes in a comedy, arms-outstretched manner!
> 
> Im sure i just spent the whole time feeling like i was stuck onto an ironing board



I've been plowed by a chair lift or two in my day...


----------



## katt (Jan 22, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> hey! yer benching a plate now? AWESOME!




YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 22, 2008)

snowboarding - something I have always wanted to do, but just have no gotten around to doing it yet.


----------



## katt (Jan 22, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> I remember the first time i tried snowboarding. I spent the whole time leaning back on my way down the slopes, which makes you go faster, until i crashed into the huge crash mats at the bottom of the slopes in a comedy, arms-outstretched manner!
> 
> Im sure i just spent the whole time feeling like i was stuck onto an ironing board



Ouch!    Yeah, it takes a few times to get the hang of it...


----------



## katt (Jan 22, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> snowboarding - something I have always wanted to do, but just have no gotten around to doing it yet.



So,,, you're in Canada.... .they have snow..... what's the issue????

Try it!  You'll discover muscles you never knew you had .. lol


----------



## goob (Jan 22, 2008)

katt said:


> So,,, you're in Canada.... .they have snow..... what's the issue????
> 
> Try it! You'll discover muscles you never knew you had .. lol


 
Not only that, he has......

*..WHISTLER!!!!!*


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 22, 2008)

katt said:


> Snowboarding  last Saturday.... I went down some steep runs that where icy... hence... falling like a rag doll down the hill....lol



och!  Im goin snowboarding in west va next week hopfully.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 22, 2008)

hope your neck is feelin better Katt!


----------



## the other half (Jan 23, 2008)

scar, just some advice. start working your calves now, because your first couple of times the hurt like a  mofo the next couple of days. it is alot of fun.
you get to spend the whole day picking your ass up off the ground, trying to stand up while your board is going down hill. but dont let me ruin it for you.
you definitely get a good workout on your lower half.


----------



## katt (Jan 23, 2008)

Todays workout 

Bar Curl (60) 1x6 (65) 1x3, 1x4

Incline DB Curl (22.5) 1x6 (25) 1x6 (27.5)

DB Curl (25) 1x6 (30) 1x6, 1x5

Cable Row (100) 1x6 (110) 1x6 (120) 1x2 (110) 1x1

Hammer Strength High Row (55) 1x6 (65) 1x6 (70) 1x4

Lat Pull Down (90) 1x6 (100) 1x6 (110) 1x1

SLDL (95) 1x6 (115) 1x6 (125) 1x4

My mood is bad today.. I'm tired, we had to switch our workout order around because the stations were being used.  I'm grumpy, my weight is not going down... probably because I'm really not working at it...  I couldn't get the dance steps last night no matter how hard I tried... that was probably it, I was trying too hard..

There... I have nothing good to say today, so whatever..... It'll be better tomorrow


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 23, 2008)

I can understand that Katt. It's so annoying when you've got a plan laid out of what you want to do when you get into the gym and there are people using the equipment who seem to have no plan whatsoever 

Tomorrow is another day. A dance mat sounds like fun cardio though


----------



## katt (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah it's fun... we have approx 10-15 minutes of "warm up"  which my legs were litterly shaking after that, then 10 minutes of stretching... and actually only 35 or so minutes of actually learning new moves...  

If you've seen the movie "Stomp the Yard" and the one guy was doing the whole body revolving move while his feet were in the same place.. we were kinda doing that yesterday, it's really awkward feeling at first, you think you're going to fall over...


----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2008)

katt said:


> Todays workout
> 
> Bar Curl (60) 1x6 (65) 1x3, 1x4
> 
> ...



Don't worry about it. It takes time for the movements to embed themselves in your system. Next time you do it you'll probably have it down fine. 

Just like in the game rock band...I was playing medium mode on the drums and having a real hard time. I played it on hard a week later and had it down even better. w00t

you also continue to lift heavier weights than guys in my gym.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 23, 2008)

As dreadful as bad days are, they happen.  Just be back and hitting it hard tomorrow and all will be well.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 23, 2008)

It always turns around no matter what. I have to go with fufu on how you lift more than some of the guys at my gym.


----------



## goob (Jan 23, 2008)

Both you and OH had bad workouts on the same day........

Interesting....

(Although i say it looks pretty good from where i'm standing.)


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 23, 2008)

Dont beat ur self up it happins to all of us.  Those incline curls are nice.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 24, 2008)

katt said:


> Todays workout
> 
> Bar Curl (60) 1x6 (65) 1x3, 1x4
> 
> ...



don't kick yourself over that workout, it looks good to me. 

think of it as though you were doing some pre-exhaustion work.


----------



## DLDave (Jan 24, 2008)

katt said:


> Todays workout
> 
> My mood is bad today.. I'm tired, we had to switch our workout order around because the stations were being used.  I'm grumpy, my weight is not going down... probably because I'm really not working at it...  I couldn't get the dance steps last night no matter how hard I tried... that was probably it, I was trying too hard..
> 
> There... I have nothing good to say today, so whatever..... It'll be better tomorrow



Well, on a positive note, the weights moved are pretty similar to your 1/15 workout and a few with higher weights this time, so you made progress even on a bad day.


----------



## katt (Jan 24, 2008)

Tonights wo - 

Standing BB Military Press (60) 1x6 (70) 1x6 (75) 1x5

Arnold Press (25) 1x6 (30) 1x6 (32.5) 1x5

Upright Rows (60) 1x6 (70) 1x6 (75) 1x5

DB Front Raise (25) 1x6 (22.5) 1x6 (25) 1x6 

All in all it was a good workout - I felt pretty strong.. took 2 tabs of methly 13-c caps a half hour before..

Tomorrow morning is legs!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## katt (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey B - how are your workouts coming along??  I'll get over to check your journal today - I promise!


----------



## katt (Jan 25, 2008)

Today's workout rocked - weights felt good, and I was either up in weight or reps for every one... YAY!

Back Squats - wu w/bar 1x5
(95) 1x6
(135) 1x6
(155) 1x5

Life Fitness Leg Extensions ss/ LF Leg Press
(165) 1x6 / (275) 1x6
(180) 1x6 / (295) 1x6
(195) 1x6 / (315) 1x6

Deadlifts
(85) 1x6
(95) 1x6
(115) 1x6

Calf Raise
#7 - 2x15, 1x11   my calfs were still sore before I  started, so this was painful!!

Done!   Tonight we are going to go see the movie "The Spartans"  I can't wait for a good laugh!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

hiya katt!
glad to see at least ONE of the dynamic duo kicked ass in the gym...slap OH in the back of the head and get him to perform! 
I'm a comin'....gathering speed...if he's not gonna start having some great, kick-ass workouts, I'm gonna take his mojo PRs from him...


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 25, 2008)

Well done Katt those squats are really coming along!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 25, 2008)

great workouts above katt. your military pressing is coming along very nicely same with your squats.


----------



## katt (Jan 25, 2008)

ty ty ty.......


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice inclusion of supersetting in the middle there, leg supersets are brutal as hell.


----------



## katt (Jan 26, 2008)

Tonight was cardio 45 minutes on the tread.. 3.4 - 3.9 for the speed, 4 - 6 for incline....  Did I ever mention that I don't like cardio????


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 27, 2008)

nice squatting  how was the Spartans move?


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> nice squatting  how was the Spartans move?




It was sold out when we got there...   so we ended up going to "I am Legend".. which was a weird movie.


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, yesterday we got hit hard with snow - about 14 inches I believe they said on the radio this morning.. If the burms get any higher on my driveway, I'll be able to snowboard off my roof... lol   



Today's wo

Flat Bench (95) 1x6 (115) 1x6 (135) 1x4

DB Incline (35) 1x6 (40) 1x6 (45) 1x6  we  only have one incline bar bench, and it was being used this morning..

Incline Flys (32.5) 1x6 (35) 1x6 (37.5) 1x6

CG Bench (75) 1x6 (95) 1x6 (1050) 1x3

Skull Crushers (55) 1x6 (60) 1x6 (65)1x3

Kick Backs (25) 1x6 (27.5) 1x6 (30) 1x6   

Good workout - I felt good about it   Cardio tonight  .


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2008)

katt said:


> It was sold out when we got there... so we ended up going to "I am Legend".. which was a weird movie.


pretty cool though. i saw it on IMAX. Can't say that is was worth the 14.00 ticket price...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2008)

how'd the 135 bench feel?


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2008)

Good - heavy - .. lol   but I did get one more rep than last time, so I guess that's good.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2008)

ever forward! noice!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 28, 2008)

katt said:


> Flat Bench (135) 1x4



  I don't think there are any women at my gym who can bench 135, at least not at the times that I go.


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2008)

ty TT... nice to see you back.


----------



## LoadedBats (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice looking numbers there Katt, keep it up girl.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 28, 2008)

Yup, same her...

I haven't seen a woman do 135, ever...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have...but she wasn't such an attractive looking woman...she was grunting...yelling...blech...


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 28, 2008)

yeah we got hit hard last night with a snow storm, but then it rained and now all the sidewalks are ice/slush which isn't fun to walk on/in!

another great bench day katt, 135 is awesome!!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 28, 2008)

Incredible! 135 bench?? What are you eating to press that weight?? Also, respect to you on those DB Flys, wow. Heavy Flys make me feel as if my arms are gonna fall off!!

14 inches of snow, that's an awful lot. Don't tell me you're due any more ? We don't get snow any more here. We used to have a white Christmas every year when i was wee, but for about 15 years now there has hardly been any. No global warming eh  Yeah right!


----------



## goob (Jan 28, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I don't think there are any women at my gym who can bench 135, at least not at the times that I go.


 
Seconded.  That is outstanding katt.


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Incredible! 135 bench?? What are you eating to press that weight??



Pizza    


We are expecting more snow this week.... all week....


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 28, 2008)

katt said:


> Pizza
> 
> 
> We are expecting more snow this week.... all week....



I can go for pizza, Mmmm.

Just dont' get snowed in . . . . . . without any pizza


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 28, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> I can go for pizza, Mmmm.
> 
> Just dont' get snowed in . . . . . . without any pizza


so...what would you like on your...tombstone?


----------



## the other half (Jan 28, 2008)

katt said:


> Pizza    *sparks and sugar babies*
> 
> 
> We are expecting more snow this week.... all week....


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 28, 2008)

Impressive bench but even more impressive DBs bench katt!


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 28, 2008)

thats a lot of snow.  If it snowed like that over here they'd call a state of emergence lol.  Just like every one else is saying thats a crazy bench.


----------



## katt (Jan 29, 2008)

last night was cardio - 45 minutes... treadmill... blah blah.. lol

today's wo went better than last weeks

Bar Curl (60) 1x6 (65) 1x6, 1x5 *PR*

Incline DB Curl (25) 1x6 (27.5) 2x4

DB Seated Curl (25) 1x6 (30) 2x5

Hammer Str. High Row per side (55) 1x6 (65) 1x6 (70) 1x6 *PR*

Seated Cable Row (100) 1x6 (110) 1x6 (120) 1x4 *PR*

SLDL (95) 1x6 (115) 1x6 (135) 1x6 *PR*

Lat Pull down (100) 1x6 (110) 1x6 (120) 1x3 *PR*

I was happy with this one, the gym was really crowded.. for 5 a.m. that is..


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 29, 2008)

Now who's PR queen? 

Nice job katt


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 29, 2008)

Heavy SLDL's... Hot...


----------



## goob (Jan 29, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Now who's *P* *R* queen?
> 
> Nice job katt


 

Yup, good work kitty-katt.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 29, 2008)

katt...you animal!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2008)

for someone who doesn't like cardio....45mins? noice!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 29, 2008)

excellent SLDLs, and a bunch of PRs..fantastic job


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 29, 2008)

You were on today.  Nice job on the PRs.


----------



## goob (Jan 30, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> You were on today. Nice job on the PRs.


 
On??? On what?  One of these...


----------



## katt (Jan 30, 2008)

goob said:


> On??? On what?  One of these...




He's actually riding on the dog?!?!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 30, 2008)

How can so many ppl go to the gym at 5 in the morn? Thats just crazy it should be your own personal gym at 5 in the morning!


----------



## katt (Jan 30, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> How can so many ppl go to the gym at 5 in the morn? Thats just crazy it should be your own personal gym at 5 in the morning!



because it's not that crowded in the weight area yet    plus, I'm a morning person..  

Going to the gym after work (after 5) is pure meyham... we only go at night to do cardio..


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 30, 2008)

katt said:


> because it's not that crowded in the weight area yet    plus, I'm a morning person..
> 
> Going to the gym after work (after 5) is pure meyham... we only go at night to do cardio..



Man i get pissed when there are more than 10 ppl in my college gym you must be very patient id be walking around trying to start shit.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 31, 2008)

Im a morning person too Katt. However my gym only opens at 7.30am, and is actually pretty busy with people who exercise before starting work at 9am. Oh well, you just gotta do the best you can


----------



## katt (Jan 31, 2008)

Suppose to go this morning... but I had a cough attack for about an hour before our alarm went off, and was just getting back to sleep, so said screw it...

6-7 more inches of snow fell last night, we have a shitload.. OH started to shovel off the roof yesterday.   Just read in the paper that the commissioners are deciding where to declare a state of emergency because of the conditions... 

I think it may be time for a vacation somewhere  lol


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 31, 2008)

I feel your pain Katt...we got a bunch of ice overnight...so no workout for me either


----------



## PreMier (Jan 31, 2008)

get some pictures.. i wanna see!  i like the snow


----------



## katt (Jan 31, 2008)

PreMier said:


> get some pictures.. i wanna see!  i like the snow




I took this one this morning before I left..... the big burm is to the side of our driveway - part of the roof has been shoveled already


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2008)

katt said:


> I took this one this morning before I left..... the big burm is to the side of our driveway - part of the roof has been shoveled already



That looks like 9 inches of snow sitting on your roof!


----------



## katt (Jan 31, 2008)

Its more like 2+ feet... this picture is deceiving..

Heres a couple more.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2008)

katt said:


> Its more like 2+ feet... this picture is deceiving..
> 
> Heres a couple more.



I was assuming that the fascia is 6 inches and trying not to go overboard.

In Boise, we've gotten about 1 and a half feet.  Which, back in SLC, wasn't a problem.  But here, they don't believe in plows, salt, or sand.


----------



## katt (Jan 31, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I was assuming that the fascia is 6 inches and trying not to go overboard.
> 
> In Boise, we've gotten about 1 and a half feet.  Which, back in SLC, wasn't a problem.  But here, they don't believe in plows, salt, or sand.



So is your city in "shut down" mode yet?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2008)

katt said:


> So is your city in "shut down" mode yet?



There was a "snow day" yesterday.  Back in SLC, for seven years, there wasn't a snow day.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 31, 2008)

Thats just ridiculous!


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 31, 2008)

goob said:


> On??? On what?  One of these...



I want one of those.  what kind of dog is that?


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 31, 2008)

thats a lot of snow.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2008)

We're due for 4-8" tonight.  So I guess we will get somewhere between 1 inch and 3 feet.


----------



## the other half (Jan 31, 2008)

it ok, im alive. just got finished shoveling the roof. 

WHOLLY FUCKING A!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 31, 2008)

that is a helluva lot of snow!! I wish we'd get snow like that...just last week it was -15 all week, at the end of the week we got some snow then it rained as much as it snowed, and now it has been +10 all this week...crazy Nova Scotian weather!


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 1, 2008)

No snow or anything here. In fact, no real winter here in Holland... Must have been five years ago we had a decent amount of snow.


----------



## goob (Feb 1, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> No snow or anything here. In fact, no real winter here in Holland... Must have been five years ago we had a decent amount of snow.


 
THere's plenty of snow on the streets of Amsterdam.  Just gotta ask the right person.....


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 2, 2008)

goob said:


> THere's plenty of snow on the streets of Amsterdam.  Just gotta ask the right person.....



^ Ask Tony Montana


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 2, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> No snow or anything here. In fact, no real winter here in Holland... Must have been five years ago we had a decent amount of snow.



Same here in London. 

At home in Scotland there's been quite a bit of snow, especially up in the North in Aberdeen, but nothing in London so far even though it was forecast. It did rain for about 3 solid days though, and it was blowing a gale so the underground and overground trains went off for a while 

I dunno - we get such halfhearted weather here. Christ - London would come to a standstill if we got snow like that Katt, that's amazing!


----------



## katt (Feb 3, 2008)

ok - so we missed the last 2 days of workouts and put them together today.. I thought my so called cold that I was fighting was going to be better, but I'm more congested & coughing more this morning than before.. oh well  

Squats wu w/bar
(105) 1x6
(135) 1x6
(155) 1x2, 1x5 - I did my second squat, leaned to far forward and almost lost it, had to take a break and regain my focus to do it again - it seemed really  heavy.

Life Fitness Leg Press
(295) 1x6
(315) 1x6
(335) 1x6 PR
super set w/
Life Fitness Leg Extensions
(180) 1x6 
(195) 1x6
(210) 0 - tried 3 times but it didn't happen
(195) 1x6

Deadlifts 
(95) 1x6
(115) 1x6
(135) 1x6 PR

Standing Calf Raise 
#7 2x15, 1x 13

BB Military Press
(60) 1x6
(70) 1x6
(75) 1x6 pr

Arnold Press
(25) 1x6
(30) 1x6
(35) 1x5 pr

Upright Rows (60) 1x6
(70) 1x6
(75) 1x6 pr by 1 rep

DB Front Raise
(22.5) 1x6
(25) 1x6
(27.5) 1x6 pr 

even for feeling like shit, the workout went well - musta been all those carbs I ate yesterday.... I really think that's all I ate was carbs..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2008)

You have some strong legs !!



Nice PRs


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 3, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Same here in London.
> 
> At home in Scotland there's been quite a bit of snow, especially up in the North in Aberdeen, but nothing in London so far even though it was forecast. It did rain for about 3 solid days though, and it was blowing a gale so the underground and overground trains went off for a while
> 
> I dunno - we get such halfhearted weather here. Christ - London would come to a standstill if we got snow like that Katt, that's amazing!



yeah not much snow here either. kind of depressing actually. we get cold spells and then warm wet spells, it is really weird. although up in Northern Canada last week they had a crazy cold spell, more so than normal. average temperature was I think -47 degrees (before wind chill) for the week. INSANE!

sorry for the journal whoring katt - getting back to the workout, that's a great workout katt not feeling the greatest and you still come out with numerous PRs. excellent job!!


----------



## the other half (Feb 3, 2008)

she sucks!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2008)

i think i see those pics you posted.. kinda small..


----------



## goob (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice WO katt-mandu.  Lots of volume, what  I like to see.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 3, 2008)

your squats and deads are vary impressive good job.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 3, 2008)

Seconded on the Squats Katt - mucho heavy!

My PR is the same as yours on Deads though, i'm _finally_ catching you up on something - even though you have a cold at the moment. Shake that off and you'll be off setting PR's like crazy again 

Carbs are my friend too. I just ate a Pizza Hut takeaway with my flatmate. If heaven was delivered by motorcycle in a cardboard box, by a leather clad Eastern European, then i can die happy


----------



## katt (Feb 4, 2008)

Today's workout wasn't stellar by any means.. my strength was way down.... 

Flat Bench
(95) 1x6
(115) 1x5, 1x4

Incline BB Bench (85) 1x6 (95) 1x6 (105) 1x4

Incline Flys (30) 1x6 (35) 1x6 (37.5) 1x6

CG Bench (75) 1x6 (95) 2x4

Skull Crushers (50) 1x6 (55) 1x6 (60) 1x6

DB Kickbacks (25) 2x6 (27.5) 1x6

theres always tomorrow..


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 4, 2008)

Still a good workout Katt. How's the cold? You recovered yet?

Do you still have snow there? I bet your doggies love it huh!


----------



## katt (Feb 4, 2008)

The lower weights in the workout really didn't bother me today.. 

recovered - no - it's getting worse. Last night I was coughing, coughing, coughing... I'm going to try some different medicine at the store today.. 
Hopefully this doesn't turn into some brochitis bull crap...

Yeah, we still have snow - lots of it... the dogs do love it, although it makes quite a mess when they come in with snowballs all over their fur.. lol


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 4, 2008)

you can't win 'em all, but it still looks like you won that workout. very nice

I still don't get skullcrushers. I am not downing you for doing them but I will never ever do them again. my elbows pop and snap and grind and hurt when I do them!


----------



## katt (Feb 4, 2008)

hmmm. never had any problems with them.... I guess you're just getting old...    lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 4, 2008)

That's a lot of snow DOMS.  I want snow   I'd settle for the snow Py is getting.

But nooooooo.......we got 70 degrees yesterday!  

Nice workout Katt.   

Try the Delsym Cough Syrup.  It's the best.  And also sleep with an extra pillow.  Night time coughing is worse because you're lying flat.  Hope you get to feeling better dear.


----------



## katt (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Fitty... I'll look for that.. I took Robitussin this morning and it did me no good at all... very annoying..

On a lighter note,,, I was suppose to show up for jury duty this morning, but it was canceled... I'm free for another 2 years... YAY!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 4, 2008)

zicam, sudafed, morin, and a cough syrup...my magic cocktail you'll be back on your feet in less then 2 days!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 4, 2008)

Workout still looks good to me!

Perhaps you didnt get enough sleep or something? I always feel weak if i was up late the night before. Just cant concentrate on getting the weight up there.


----------



## katt (Feb 4, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> zicam, sudafed, morin, and a cough syrup...my magic cocktail you'll be back on your feet in less then 2 days!




Yeah, but I'll be knocked out for 2 days....


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 4, 2008)

katt said:


> Yeah, but I'll be knocked out for 2 days....



Dont you mind those details.


----------



## katt (Feb 4, 2008)

I can see it now.... 

I take my "magic cocktail".... drive to work, slump over at my desk in an antibiotic coma,, my phones ringing, my voice mails are piling up,, people are walking by looking at me whispering... " you think she's on drugs??"    rumors running rampant throughout the office while I'm totally oblivious to my surroundings......


Yup,,,,


----------



## goob (Feb 4, 2008)

katt said:


> I can see it now....
> 
> I take my "magic cocktail".... drive to work, slump over at my desk in an antibiotic coma,, my phones ringing, my voice mails are piling up,, people are walking by looking at me whispering... " you think she's on drugs??" rumors running rampant throughout the office while I'm totally oblivious to my surroundings......
> 
> ...


 
Whats wrong with that?  Sounds like a typical day at work to me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 4, 2008)

goob said:


> Whats wrong with that?  Sounds like a typical day at work to me.



Yep thats how its at school with me.


----------



## katt (Feb 5, 2008)

Today's wo

Bar Curl (60) 1x6 (65) 1x6 (70) 1x3

Incline DB Curl (25) 1x6 (27.5) 1x4, 1x6 wtf??

DB Seated Curl (25) 1x6 (30) 1x6, 1x4

Hammer St. High Row/ea side
(55) 1x6 (65) 1x6 (70) 1x4

Seated Cable Row (100) 1x6 (110) 1x5 (90) 1x6

SLDL (95) 1x6 (115) 1x6 (135) 1x3 then had to switch my grip then another 3

Lat Pulldown (100) 1x6 (110) 2x5

workout was ok, I had a notion I would tire out fast today, my cold seems better today, less congestion, but when I'm sick I tend to go for the comforting soup instead of lean protein, so my calorie intake has been minimal the last couple days.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 5, 2008)

How are you feeling today katt?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 5, 2008)

thats a lot of curls for the gurls...


----------



## katt (Feb 5, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> How are you feeling today katt?



better than yesterday, but I forgot to take medicine before I left for work, and now my head is stuffing up again... that'll teach me..


----------



## katt (Feb 5, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> thats a lot of curls for the gurls...



All part of the plan Soxerina... lol

We'll change it up the end of the month back to the push/pull/legs


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 5, 2008)

katt said:


> Yeah, we still have snow - lots of it... the dogs do love it, although it makes quite a mess when they come in with snowballs all over their fur.. lol



That's funny - my Aunty has a Cocker Spaniel and she has to tie his ears up if he goes out in the snow because he ends up with massive wads of snow on the ends of them, like big snow earrings! He just looks around like WTF is that on my ears??

It's funny as hell


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 5, 2008)

katt said:


> I can see it now....
> 
> I take my "magic cocktail".... drive to work, slump over at my desk in an antibiotic coma,, my phones ringing, my voice mails are piling up,, people are walking by looking at me whispering... " you think she's on drugs??"    rumors running rampant throughout the office while I'm totally oblivious to my surroundings......
> 
> ...


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 5, 2008)

awesome stuff katt hopefully you're 100% soon, having a cold and trying to get a good workout in blows.

what kind of grip do you use normally when you deadlift?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 5, 2008)

those are some awsome lat pulldowns!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 6, 2008)

Those lat pulldowns are kickin Ass!


----------



## katt (Feb 7, 2008)

Today's wo - 

BB Standing Military Press
(70) 1x6
(75) 1x6
(80) 1x4

Arnold Press
(30) 1x6
(35) 1x5, 1x4

Upright Rows (60) 1x6 (70)1x6 (80) 1x3

DB Front Raise
(22.5) 1x6 (25) 1x6 (27.5) 1x4

workout was ok - short

about 6 more inches of heavy snow last night... did some shoveling before work..


----------



## goob (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice pressing katt!!! 

You must be heading up snowboarding again soon, with that dump....


----------



## katt (Feb 8, 2008)

No boarding this weekend - a small lack of funds.. 

Today's wo

Squats wu w/bar
(105) 1x6
(135) 1x6
(155) 1x6

LF Leg Press
(275) 1x6
(295) 1x6
(315) 1x6
ss w/
LF Leg Extensions
(180) 1x6
(195) 1x6
(210) 1x5 woot woot - I couldn't budge this last time

Deadlifts
(115) 1x6
(135) 1x6
(155) 1x4

Calf Raise #7
3x15

this one actually went faster than I thought it would. The squats were a little shakey on the first set, but got better.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 8, 2008)

Again, amazing squats Katt. Do you use a pad on the bar while you're doing them? I do and i think that's why i prefer front squats because the pad makes me think the bar is going to fall right off my back (which makes me lean forward). With Front Squats i can stay much more upright. Oh well, good job Katt-tastic!

Shame about the boarding. Couldn't you just go out into the street with your board on, hold on to the back of your car and get OH to drive around the neighbourhood?? We could call it snow-jet skiing


----------



## katt (Feb 8, 2008)

haha - yeah I was thinking the burm in front of my house is so large, I could probably head off my roof, hit that and slide right into the front burm by the road... lol


----------



## goob (Feb 8, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Shame about the boarding. Couldn't you just go out into the street with your board on, hold on to the back of your car and get OH to drive around the neighbourhood?? We could call it snow-jet skiing


 
THis is how katt snowboards...


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 8, 2008)

super workouts katt

your squatting and OH pressing are wicked-good!


----------



## the other half (Feb 8, 2008)

goob said:


> THis is how katt snowboards...



thats me on the top


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice work, Katt.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 9, 2008)

the other half said:


> thats me on the top



The one in lycra?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 9, 2008)

the other half said:


> thats me on the top



You should try being on the bottom.  You just lie there and let her do ...    Oh you mean snowboarding?  Never mind.


----------



## katt (Feb 9, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> You should try being on the bottom.  You just lie there and let her do ...    Oh you mean snowboarding?  Never mind.



  Yeah TT.. he does that too....


----------



## goob (Feb 9, 2008)

katt said:


> Yeah TT.. he does that too....


 
They're going to love you two at Hedonism 2........


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2008)

Your leg workouts look especially strong at the moment. Loads of compound movements in one session for lower body is the only way to go.

And that way is known as the road to vomitcity.


----------



## katt (Feb 11, 2008)

todays wo started started good, went to shit, then got good again.. I am so sick of freaking coughing all the time..I finished my z-pak and I hope this crap will go away now..

Flat Bench
(95) 1x6 (115) 1x6 (135) 1x3

Bar Incline (95) 1x6 (105) 2x4

Incline Flys (30) 1x6 (35) 1x6 (37.5) 1x6

CG Bench (75) 1x6 (95) 1x6 (105) 1x4

Skull Crushers (50) 1x6 (55) 1x6 (60) 1x6 - these were a little too easy, I should have upped the weight... shoulda, woulda, coulda

DB Kickbacks (25) 1x6 (27.5) 2x6

Cardio tonight

We booked part of our vaca last night, a few nights at "couples swept away" which is right next door to Hedo II,, you can get a day pass into it for 75 bucks..lol   We figured, get a good room for a couple days, then we'll switch it up to one of the cabin types and check out the city and local food for the next few days... that way it won't break the bank.. I think the Red Stripe beer is only a buck or so.. lol  and you know the rum should be cheap


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> The one in lycra?



ya, what the name of my journal? she can talk me into just about anything


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> You should try being on the bottom.  You just lie there and let her do ...    Oh you mean snowboarding?  Never mind.



thats what is great about katt, as long as she can still watch her cooking shows i can do what ever i want.


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2008)

katt said:


> Yeah TT.. he does that too....


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2008)

goob said:


> They're going to love you two at Hedonism 2........


they wont be able to handle us at hedonism 2.


----------



## goob (Feb 11, 2008)

the other half said:


> thats what is great about katt, as long as she can still watch her cooking shows i can do what ever i want.


 
Somehow I can't picture katt watching a cooking show....


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2008)

goob said:


> Somehow I can't picture katt watching a cooking show....



we have 2 tv's and on the weekend when i come home they are both on and on the same cooking show so she doesn't miss anything while going from room to room cleaning


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice.  Which show?


----------



## katt (Feb 11, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Nice.  Which show?



I always watch food network, Giada, Racheal Ray are my favs... but if another one comes on I'll watch that too... 


Guys big bite is funny to watch I think... I love all his "bling"  lol


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2008)

Guh...Can't stand Giada, am very neutral on the other two.  

I'm and Alton guy.  Also enjoy Irvine.  The rest are kind of hit and miss for me.


----------



## katt (Feb 11, 2008)

Irvine???    I am guessing you like Alton, because he goes into great detail...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2008)

Pretty much.  He's a teacher more than a cook, which I dig.

Irvine does "Dinner Impossible."  Fun stuff.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 11, 2008)

great workout katt, your benching is still coming on strong. better than a lot of people I see at my gym

so where is the hot vacation spot??


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2008)

If i had to watch a cooking show it would be emeril since he makes sound effects lol.


----------



## katt (Feb 11, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout katt, your benching is still coming on strong. better than a lot of people I see at my gym
> 
> so where is the hot vacation spot??



Thanks Scar 

We booked a few nights at "couples swept away" in Negril.. it's an all inclusive spot right by Hedo II, so I guess we'll be visiting there also.  The other 4 days we are going to "ghetto it"  and just get some cabin type accomodation on the beach and eat cheap street food....lol


----------



## katt (Feb 11, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> If i had to watch a cooking show it would be emeril since he makes sound effects lol.



BAM!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 12, 2008)

I hate watching cooking shows. They make me hungry as hell, and then i just end up raiding the fridge for goodies 

Holiday destination sounds fun Katt - all inclusive can be a killer though. I remember when we went to Greece back in October, it was my first time on an all inclusive holiday, i had to keep reminding myself that i didn't actually have to eat everything in sight. Christ, i think i put on 8lb in that one week alone.

The main problem was Goats Cheese, i have to say


----------



## Pylon (Feb 12, 2008)

We did the all-in thing for our honeymoon in Jamaica.  I fell in love with the mango daiquiris on day 2.  Don't remember much after that.


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah I read samples of the menu at the two places we are going to stay.. curried lobster, goat cheese, conch, and it just went on and on....  I'm excited to try some of the "real" local food there...  plus the second place we are staying the restaurant always has 2 for 1's and 3 for 1's in the bar & restaurant...  I'd better diet down really well.....


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2008)

we had to change a couple exercises today - they are replacing all the cable machines and hammer strength to new upgraded models - exciting!!! 

Straight Bar Curl
(60) 1x6 (65) 1x6 (70) 1x4

Incline DB Curl 
(25) 1x6 (27.5) 1x6 (30) 1x3

Seated DB curl
(27.5) 1x6 (30) 1x6, 1x4

HS High Row (55) 1x6 (65) 1x6 (70) 1x6

Chest Supported Cable Row (90) 1x6 (105) 1x6 (110) 1x5

SLDL
(95) 1x6 (115) 1x6 (135) 1x5

Life fitness lat pulldown
(90) 1x6 (105) 1x6 (120) 1x4


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 12, 2008)

katt said:


> Yeah I read samples of the menu at the two places we are going to stay.. curried lobster, goat cheese, conch, and it just went on and on....  I'm excited to try some of the "real" local food there...  plus the second place we are staying the restaurant always has 2 for 1's and 3 for 1's in the bar & restaurant...  I'd better diet down really well.....



Mmmm, yummy. What's conch?

Great pulldowns - don't you just love new equipment? Except when your weights have to be readjusted because they've went down on the new machines


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 12, 2008)

Session looks good! A change is good anyways, keeps things interesting.


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2008)

I forgot to log in that we did cardio last night also - I was intending to jog/run for 45 minutes, until I started breathing too hard, so it was more of a walk/jog... lol

Sam - Conch is a shellfish, the one that is in those very large shells that you hold up to your ear and hear the sea??  I really don't know what they look like, I've never seen one out of the shell...

And our new equipment was up, but missing all the cables.. but it looks so awesome, new and shiny! 

Gaz - thanks - we are due for a change..


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 12, 2008)

Eww, i hate seafood  Except when it's battered, deep fried and served with fries that is 

Katt, you're always saying you hate cardio. Im not surprised when you do marathon sessions of 45 minutes. Couldn't you just do a 15 minute HIIT session and get it over and done with??


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Eww, i hate seafood  Except when it's battered, deep fried and served with fries that is
> 
> Katt, you're always saying you hate cardio. Im not surprised when you do marathon sessions of 45 minutes. Couldn't you just do a 15 minute HIIT session and get it over and done with??



Yeah I seem to be stuck on the 45 minute number.  The thing is, once I get going I really like running.... I'm just concerned if I do it too much that my leg muscle will suffer.  But, yeah the HIIT would be a great idea, huh?    I usually just do the incline treadmill.. 

Can you really benefit from only 15 minutes???


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 12, 2008)

If the intensity is high enough then yeah. 

Like today and yesterday for example, i did only 10 minutes of cardio because i didn't have much time, but my heart rate was over 90% of my max for most of the time. I thought my heart was going to pop, im telling you, but cardio at a really high intensity is supposed to raise your metabolism so much that it keeps running at a higher rate thoughout the day, much more so than lower intensity/long duration cardio. 

Only thing to do is give it a try. Best not to do it in the evening though because i find it stops me getting to sleep. Probably due to the increased basal heart rate.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 12, 2008)

Good work katt! I bet OH likes spotting you on the SLDLs


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 12, 2008)

strong arm work there!


----------



## goob (Feb 12, 2008)

^^^^seconded.  You should change your name from katt to Tiger.


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2008)

goob said:


> ^^^^seconded.  You should change your name from katt to Tiger.


----------



## the other half (Feb 12, 2008)

katt said:


>



that  explains the scratches on my back this morning, and the hair ball in the blankets.


----------



## the other half (Feb 12, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Good work katt! I bet OH likes spotting you on the SLDLs



its not much of a spot, more of a stare.  

"oh, im sorry, i didnt realize you were having troubles with that set."


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 12, 2008)

hehehe....that is a kick ass workout Katt!  Great job!  whatever happened to the cycle you were gonna start at the beginning of January?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2008)

the other half said:


> its not much of a spot, more of a stare.
> 
> "oh, im sorry, i didnt realize you were having troubles with that set."


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 13, 2008)

the other half said:


> that  explains the scratches on my back this morning, and the hair ball in the blankets.


----------



## katt (Feb 13, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> hehehe....that is a kick ass workout Katt!  Great job!  whatever happened to the cycle you were gonna start at the beginning of January?




Change of plans....  I am just going to start with Anavar in a couple weeks and clean up my diet, that should work to get rid of the extra bodyfat I have and retain my muscle mass..    It's just so darn expensive and we have been putting almost everything into the house remodel, so I guess you have to choose sometimes.


----------



## goob (Feb 13, 2008)

katt said:


> Change of plans.... I am just going to start with Anavar in a couple weeks and clean up my diet, that should work to get rid of the extra bodyfat I have and retain my muscle mass.. It's just so darn expensive and we have been putting almost everything into the house remodel, so I guess you have to choose sometimes.


 
What's anvar?  And how good is it for recomp?


----------



## katt (Feb 13, 2008)

goob said:


> What's anvar?  And how good is it for recomp?




Oxandrolone, it's kind of a "fat burning" steriod..  not very toxic, not very androgenic, and when I was on it before when I did the anavar/primo cycle, I really liked how "lean" I looked - virtually no water gain at all.   So I thought I might just give it a shot by itself this time.


----------



## goob (Feb 13, 2008)

katt said:


> Oxandrolone, it's kind of a "fat burning" steriod.. not very toxic, not very androgenic, and when I was on it before when I did the anavar/primo cycle, I really liked how "lean" I looked - virtually no water gain at all. So I thought I might just give it a shot by itself this time.


 
Sounds good.  Do you need PCT and all that jazz with it?

Take it that it's illegal?


----------



## katt (Feb 13, 2008)

goob said:


> Sounds good.  Do you need PCT and all that jazz with it?
> 
> Take it that it's illegal?



No I don't need PCT because I'm a girl, silly.

and yes, it's illegal....


----------



## goob (Feb 13, 2008)

katt said:


> No I don't need PCT because I'm a girl, silly.
> 
> and yes, it's illegal....


 
Yeah, i was sort of wondering about if guys needed it. What are the sides like?


----------



## katt (Feb 13, 2008)

goob said:


> Yeah, i was sort of wondering about if guys needed it. What are the sides like?



I think guys need to take Nolvadex for PCT or during the cycle don't they?? I can't remember.

I had nearly no sides the last time - crazy.  I think it was the Primo that gave me the increased libido...my voice felt a little "different" but nothing noticeable, and absolutely not doms at all, no matter how hard I trained.  We couldn't do any pre-workout drinks because the pumps after training would be pretty painful... I'll be curious to see how this works alone...  I'll keep you posted


----------



## goob (Feb 13, 2008)

katt said:


> I think guys need to take Nolvadex for PCT or during the cycle don't they?? I can't remember.
> 
> I had nearly no sides the last time - crazy. I think it was the Primo that gave me the increased libido...my voice felt a little "different" but nothing noticeable, and absolutely not doms at all, no matter how hard I trained. We couldn't do any pre-workout drinks because the pumps after training would be pretty painful... I'll be curious to see how this works alone... I'll keep you posted


 
Sounds good. Will keep an eye out of curiosity, i don't have the contacts or will to do steroids myself, but i'll look in with interest.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 14, 2008)

That sounds cool Katt! I remember when you did it last time, you were working hard and lifting crazy weights but no DOMS. Man i was jealous!

Actually, there was this programme on TV the other night and they were reviewing fat loss pills, not that i take any but i thought it might be interesting to watch. Well, it might have been if they had given an unbiased view of everything but they had this 'specialist' on and he said that anything you can buy off the shelves is perfectly safe to take because the active ingredients are present in such low concentrations, which also means they are a waste of money. But then they were looking into Ephidrene and basically made this big song and dance about it being so bad for you and it's so stupid to take it. He just kept saying 'You'll have a heart attack and die' over and over again. I was shitting myself the first time, but when i realised they hadn't actually done any testing of it i stopped listening. 

I reckon Eph is about the strongest thing i'll ever do. Im just too much of a wimp!


----------



## katt (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah,, Eph is supposed to be really bad for your heart. I remember when my doc gave me a HUGE lecture about the things that can happen with it... it scared the shit out of me! 

We were looking into Clen also to take, but that one scared me when I started reading it... elevated body temp, high blood pressure, etc etc...


----------



## katt (Feb 14, 2008)

Last night was cardio - incline tread for 45 minutes...

This mornings workout - what can I say.. I had good intentions, but after the second exercise I started getting really nauseous.. I don't know why. And my strength went down the shit hole.

BB Military Press  (70) 1x6 (75) 1x6 (80) 1x4

Arnold Press (30) 1x6 (35) 1x5, 1x4

Upright Rows (60) 1x6 (70) 1x6 (75) 1x3

Front Raises (20) 1x6 (22.5) 1x6 (25) 1x6

Tomorrow will be better....


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 14, 2008)

Are you okay? Were you sick at all? Takes more than a bit of nausea to put Katt of her workouts eh? 

Hope you're not coming down with something


----------



## katt (Feb 14, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Are you okay? Were you sick at all? Takes more than a bit of nausea to put Katt of her workouts eh?
> 
> Hope you're not coming down with something



Well, I have been fighting a cold for .. umm.. 2 weeks now..

I don't know what the hell happened... it all started good, then I picked up the first bb and it felt like it weight a thousand pounds...lol... then I started feeling bad...    and it all went downhill from there.. 

but I didn't eat anything this morning.. so that could have been it also... coulda, shoulda, woulda..


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 15, 2008)

katt said:


> but* I didn't eat anything this morning*.. so that could have been it also... coulda, shoulda, woulda..





Feeling better today?


----------



## katt (Feb 15, 2008)

Yup - we're just about to head off to do legs...


----------



## the other half (Feb 15, 2008)

and we get to the gym and she has a chocolate stain on her shirt from all the valentines chocolate that she ate last night.

god i cant take her anywhere.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2008)

the other half said:


> and we get to the gym and she has a chocolate stain on her shirt from all the valentines chocolate that she ate last night.
> 
> god i cant take her anywhere.



So you mean she carbo-loaded last night?


----------



## the other half (Feb 15, 2008)

and sugar loaded


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 15, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> So you mean she carbo-loaded last night?



I love how anal katt is with her diet and her precision on carb intake.


----------



## the other half (Feb 15, 2008)

she is busy getting ready for work, so i get to post her workout for her.

squats
w/u95-6
115-6
135-6
155-4

l/f leg press
275-6
295-6
315-6
s/s
l/f leg ext.
180-6
195-6
210-6

sumo deads
115-5
135-4
stopped there cause the back was protesting 

calves
#7-11/12/6

not a bad workout for the end of the week. she is such a trooper.


----------



## katt (Feb 15, 2008)

Everytime I hear that expression "she's such a trooper"  the hair on the back of my neck starts to raise..... and I start getting .... angry....

who in the hell came up with that "peon" saying anyway....


----------



## chiquita6683 (Feb 15, 2008)

katt said:


> Everytime I hear that expression "she's such a trooper"  the hair on the back of my neck starts to raise..... and I start getting .... angry....
> 
> who in the hell came up with that "peon" saying anyway....



 I agree. Lookin good babe!


----------



## katt (Feb 15, 2008)

chiquita6683 said:


> I agree. Lookin good babe!



Hey Chica!   Nice of you to stop by!


----------



## katt (Feb 15, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I love how anal katt is with her diet and her precision on carb intake.




Yeah,,,,, you know the funny thing,,, I don't even like chocolate that much, but last night  I think the sugar coma took over....I don't remember a thing...

I believe if I were to estimate....hmmm       10/80/10  split yesterday  lol


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 15, 2008)

LOL well done Katt. I know what you mean once you carb up its hard to stop impulsively eating.



katt said:


> Yeah,,,,, you know the funny thing,,, I don't even like chocolate that much, but last night  I think the sugar coma took over....I don't remember a thing...
> 
> I believe if I were to estimate....hmmm       10/80/10  split yesterday  lol


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 15, 2008)

I love ECA and hate that shit at the same time. It will get you so lean super fast. You cant eat or sit down for long when you take it. The things i hate is how high my blood pressure gets and how quickly you gain back the fat you lost while taking it. It also causes me to get depressed when i come off of it. Another thing i love about it is it improves concentration and makes you stronger since it stimulates your CNS.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 16, 2008)

katt said:


> I believe if I were to estimate....hmmm       10/80/10  split yesterday  lol





You never fail to amaze me with your squats Katt, and that Leg Press is phenomenal! What is your max Squat? Have you ever worked it out?


----------



## katt (Feb 16, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> You never fail to amaze me with your squats Katt, and that Leg Press is phenomenal! What is your max Squat? Have you ever worked it out?



No we've never done maxes on anything... might be interesting to find out


----------



## the other half (Feb 16, 2008)

i think before our next leg day we  will have spaghetti and french bread and then go in and do maxes on squats and deads. how much fun would that be.

she will have a blast spotting me.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 17, 2008)

super job in here katt, nothing short of some great workouts

hopefully that annoying cold soon is gone. sometimes they stick around forever, makes you wonder if there is anything you can do to get rid of it. my sister just fought one off she had for 3 weeks or so, luckily I didn't catch it!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 17, 2008)

katt said:


> No we've never done maxes on anything... might be interesting to find out



Yeah it would. The only things im interested in maxing out on are deads and squats, but im just too scared to try a 1RM. What if i do myself an injury? I've done a 2RM, but then got scared and did the same weight again for another 2. Chickenshit


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2008)

Today we switched things up  push/pull/legs with an extra day for shoulders & abs

DB Incline Bench (35) 1x10 (40) 1x8 (45) 1x10   lol
DB Flat Bench (35) 1x10 (40) 1x8 (45) 1x6

Cable X-overs (ea side) (20) 1x10, 1x8, 1x2 then (15) 1x10
ss w/ pushups
1x6, 1x10, 1x10

OH DB extension
(50) 1x10 (52.5) 1x8 (55) 1x6

Life Fitness tri pushdowns
(40) 1x10 (50) 1x9 (55) 1x2 lol

Dips - 1, then failed ....lol  

haha  this workout was funny,, with all the new machines, the weights were way lower, because of the pulley system??? I really don't know, but it made both of us feel like real weenies today.   Then I couldn't even do dips after.. 

New workout, new weights,,, new goals... lol


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Yeah it would. The only things im interested in maxing out on are deads and squats, but im just too scared to try a 1RM. What if i do myself an injury? I've done a 2RM, but then got scared and did the same weight again for another 2. Chickenshit



I don't blame you Sam.. I would have felt the exact same way..


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 18, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Yeah it would. The only things im interested in maxing out on are deads and squats, but im just too scared to try a 1RM. What if i do myself an injury? I've done a 2RM, but then got scared and did the same weight again for another 2. Chickenshit



A 1 RM on DL is not a problem.  You either lift the bar or you don't.  Squats are a different matter.  I would attempt a squat 1 RM only in a power cage.


----------



## Mista (Feb 18, 2008)

Do you ever do hammer grip DB bench?


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2008)

Mista said:


> Do you ever do hammer grip DB bench?



Yeah, sometimes.. we are just getting our new workout put together,, maybe I should throw that one in...    There are so many alternatives to choose from, I tend to forget about some.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 18, 2008)

40x8 and then 45x10...that's a head scratcher.

great workout nonetheless katt was that incline/flat DB press a superset?!


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> 40x8 and then 45x10...that's a head scratcher.
> 
> great workout nonetheless katt was that incline/flat DB press a superset?!




haha... I know, I did eight and got up and said "are we doing 8's or 10's?"... I could have done 10... lol

no it wasn't a superset - I just forgot to put in a space....


----------



## the other half (Feb 18, 2008)

she is


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2008)

Cardio last night & tonight .. 45 minutes last night - 48 minutes tonight..


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2008)

ok, so last night I'm totally awake and make myself try to sleep at 11:00..     the alarm went off way too early this morning..    I had to force myself to roll out of bed.. lol

Pull ups  1x2, 3x2 (negatives)    I quit doing these for 8 weeks and now I can only do a set of 2 before I poop out????  

One Arm DB Rows
(40) 1x10 (45) 1x0 (50) 1x10

Rack Pulls
(135) 1x6 (155) 1x5 (185) 1x4  

Shrugs (90) 1x10 (110) 1x10 (140) 1x8

Standing DB Hammer Curl
(25) 1x10 (27.5) 1x10 (30) 1x6

1 arm Preacher over the incline bench
(20) 1x10 (22.5) 1x10 (25) 1x8

ok, so I need to get used to the 8-10 range..  get used to the burn again.. maybe the next one should be 15-20's...

Calories yesterday were around 1480ish..  Today there are 1582 and I'm trying to get as close to the 50/30/20 that I can..


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 19, 2008)

katt said:


> ok, so last night I'm totally awake and make myself try to sleep at 11:00..     the alarm went off way too early this morning..    I had to force myself to roll out of bed.. lol



I hate it when that happens.  Just lying there, realizing that sleep time is getting shorter and wake up time is not going to change.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 19, 2008)

Thats what happened to me on my pullups it just got weaker and everything else got stronger.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I hate it when that happens.  Just lying there, realizing that sleep time is getting shorter and wake up time is not going to change.



I usually look at the clock every 30 minutes or so, realizing just how little sleep I will get.  

I had insomnia in college occasionally and know a few tricks to get through it.  The best I've found is to count backwards from 7 million.  Since your brain can only really handle 7 things at once, keeping all the digits straight ties it up and shuts it down.  Eventually.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 19, 2008)

I like those DB rows.  50 el bees for ten reps is solid.

As far as the whole sleeping thing goes... I'm on the same page.  If it's not pot or alcohol induced, I can't fall asleep.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 19, 2008)

50/30/20 eh? I'm aiming for 40/40/20, most of my carbs come from yogurt, fruit, and veggies


----------



## katt (Feb 20, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> 50/30/20 eh? I'm aiming for 40/40/20, most of my carbs come from yogurt, fruit, and veggies



Yeah, it worked really well last time, I got super lean when my protein levels are higher.. I just have to stick to it - I'm down a couple pounds already. YAY!


----------



## katt (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone on your comments on the sleep issue... I guess it's pretty common.  

Py - yeah,,, that's the funny thing,, can't sleep - look at the clock, try again,,, look at the clock....lol

Sox -  you need to get off that shit.... lol   The rows went well, I'm keeping my form really strict now..

TT -  yeah it sucks

Brutus - totally aggravating!!  You're at one level, you quit for a bit and your back to square one... almost..    that must be that "two steps forward and one step back theory"  ..


----------



## katt (Feb 20, 2008)

No workout today  YAY!!!    Tomorrow will come soon enough..  Diet is going well so far..   feeling full all the time, but the weight is dropping.

I signed up for my first spinning class tomorrow night.. I've always been really intimidated by that class.  Wondering if that will be good or bad for the leg muscles I'm desperately trying to build up...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2008)

Spinning is brutal, but in a good way.  Enjoy!


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 20, 2008)

katt said:


> ok, so last night I'm totally awake and make myself try to sleep at 11:00..     the alarm went off way too early this morning..    I had to force myself to roll out of bed.. lol
> 
> Pull ups  1x2, 3x2 (negatives)    I quit doing these for 8 weeks and now I can only do a set of 2 before I poop out????
> 
> ...



excellent workout the other day katt. those DB rows are very very impressive!!

don't sweat the pullups, they are a tough movement especially after not doing them for a while.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 20, 2008)

katt said:


> No workout today  YAY!!!    Tomorrow will come soon enough..  Diet is going well so far..   feeling full all the time, but the weight is dropping.
> 
> I signed up for my first spinning class tomorrow night.. I've always been really intimidated by that class.  Wondering if that will be good or bad for the leg muscles I'm desperately trying to build up...



Don't be intimidated you'll have fun. Your only gonna meet a bunch of other fitness orientated people.


----------



## the other half (Feb 20, 2008)

katt said:


> No workout today  YAY!!!    Tomorrow will come soon enough..  Diet is going well so far..   feeling full all the time, but the weight is dropping.
> 
> I signed up for my first spinning class tomorrow night.. I've always been really intimidated by that class.  Wondering if that will be good or bad for the leg muscles I'm desperately trying to build up...



*and your ass is gonna hurt so bad, but i will rub it for you!!!!*


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 20, 2008)

Tell me about it, katt.

Spinning class - my uncle does it all the time and everything is great from what he says, except I don't really like how long it goes.  Pushing yourself over the edge for an hour is some intense freakin' cardio...


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2008)

the other half said:


> *and your ass is gonna hurt so bad, but i will rub it for you!!!!*



I tried spinning a few times and let me tell you, TOH is absolutely right.  Well, the first part at least.


----------



## katt (Feb 20, 2008)

I just  purchased a gel seat for the bike... now maybe my ass won't hurt so much.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 20, 2008)

this may sound dumb, but what is a spinning class?


----------



## katt (Feb 20, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> this may sound dumb, but what is a spinning class?



intense biking for 1 hour - from what I understand you stand up, sit down, go up hills, etc.. I've heard it's pretty brutal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2008)

katt said:


> intense biking for 1 hour - from what I understand you stand up, sit down, go up hills, etc.. I've heard it's pretty brutal.



Don't believe her.  It's when everyone lines up and does this:


----------



## katt (Feb 20, 2008)

Damn it TT.. I couldn't quote and put a smiley face laugh, because I exceeded the quota....    lol


----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2008)

You could've removed one of his smiley faces to make room for yours.


----------



## katt (Feb 20, 2008)

DOMS said:


> You could've removed one of his smiley faces to make room for yours.



I think you have to have a thought process for that one... which obviously I don't...  Thanks alot for pointing that out... 

I'm going home now....


----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey, you're doing better than me at the workouts.  I had to take you down a peg.


----------



## katt (Feb 20, 2008)

oh don't try to sugar-coat it....     lol

Besides, you have an injury don't you?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2008)

My back is okay, but my left elbow still hurts and my ass feels like I spent the night with the wrong half of min0 lee.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey Katt.  I have never tried spinning, but I have always wanted to try it.  My gym offers it.... after reading this thread, I think I will give it a shot.


----------



## stubborngrl (Feb 21, 2008)

though I would come by and check things out...
nice rack pulls and chins 
I see you keep your cals fairly low???


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2008)

stubborngrl said:


> though I would come by and check things out...
> nice rack pulls and chins
> I see you keep your cals fairly low???




Not usually - I'm dieting right now..


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2008)

DOMS said:


> My back is okay, but my left elbow still hurts and my ass feels like I spent the night with the wrong half of min0 lee.



I thought I heard that your back problems were behind you.  (Insert rim shot here.    )


----------



## stubborngrl (Feb 21, 2008)

katt said:


> Not usually - I'm dieting right now..



eck!
how long?


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2008)

stubborngrl said:


> eck!
> how long?



lol - I just started to be diligent about it this last week...lol...  it's funny, because for me to really stick to a diet I have to write every day's worth of food down, break it down by macros..etc... lol   it's anal, but it's the only way for me to keep on track..   I really look forward to that cheat meal, let me tell ya.. 

I'm thinking probably 8-12 weeks worth maybe.. ughh


----------



## stubborngrl (Feb 21, 2008)

katt said:


> lol - I just started to be diligent about it this last week...lol...  it's funny, because for me to really stick to a diet I have to write every day's worth of food down, break it down by macros..etc... lol   it's anal, but it's the only way for me to keep on track..   I really look forward to that cheat meal, let me tell ya..
> 
> I'm thinking probably 8-12 weeks worth maybe.. ughh



you would do well at a comp then 

oh geez...how much you trying to lose???


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2008)

stubborngrl said:


> you would do well at a comp then
> 
> oh geez...how much you trying to lose???




Maybe 10 or so lbs.. I'll have to see how I look as I go along.

I know that's not alot but I really really like that look when you have the striations in your muscles (for me 15-16% or close).. and it's not healthy to be that low all the time, but that's what I am trying to achieve before June when we head to Jamaica for our anniversary trip..   it's the whole "how I look in a bikini"  self confidence thang.. 

oh, and the ability to eat while I'm there and not worry about it..


----------



## the other half (Feb 21, 2008)

katt said:


> Maybe 10 or so lbs.. I'll have to see how I look as I go along.
> 
> I know that's not alot but I really really like that look when you have the striations in your muscles (for me 15-16% or close).. and it's not healthy to be that low all the time, but that's what I am trying to achieve before June when we head to Jamaica for our anniversary trip..   it's the whole  "*how I lookwithout a bikini"*  self confidence thang..
> 
> oh, and the ability to eat while I'm there and not worry about it..


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2008)

ok,,, well,,,,,, maybe after a few rum drinks, I may contemplate it.. 

I mean, it is by Hedo II..


----------



## the other half (Feb 21, 2008)

better start tanning in the nude!!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2008)

...and yes, we expect pics...


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah, like I'm going to post pic's... haha

Tonight was spinning.. my ass doesn't hurt too bad, but it was *hard*!!  Not my ass - the class.  lol

I definitely liked it though,, I'm going again - once I get used to all the movements, it will be more brutal.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 21, 2008)

katt said:


> Yeah, like I'm going to post pic's... haha
> 
> Tonight was spinning.. my ass doesn't hurt too bad, but it was *hard*!!  Not my ass - the class.  lol
> 
> I definitely liked it though,, I'm going again - once I get used to all the movements, it will be more brutal.



Ya I tried spinning years ago, it was by far the most brutal form of cardio Ive ever done.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2008)

katt said:


> I'm going to post pic's...



    :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 22, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Ya I tried spinning years ago, it was by far the most brutal form of cardio Ive ever done.



Guess its like the tour de france just shorter.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 22, 2008)

no pics even in the bikini?? we need to see proof of progress!!!


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> no pics even in the bikini?? we need to see proof of progress!!!



Of course we are taking pictures, don't you worry about that one!!


----------



## the other half (Feb 22, 2008)

if someone is willing to let me live with them and get me a job, im sure i could get some really juicy pics to put on here


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2008)

lol


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2008)

ok so we slept in this morning and did our workout after I got off work.. 

This is why I don't like to work out in the evening here..  *rude people*!!  Some peoples gym ethics suck shit!!   At one point, when I was doing the seated lateral raises, I had to stop because some fucking jerkoff walked by so close to me that if I would have kept going I would have totally taken out his nuts..   then, on the other hand, maybe I should have. 

DB Press (30) 1x10 (32.5) 1x8 (35) 1x8

BB Front Raise (30) 1x10 (32.5) 1x10 (35) 1x8

Seated DB Side Laterals (10) 1x10 (12.5) 1x8 (15) 1x5

Reverse Pec Deck (40) 1x10 (50) 1x10 (55) 1x8

Short workout, only took just under 30 minutes and I was sooooo ready to get the hell out of there...  I am *never *sleeping in on workout days again!!! Not if I have to deal with this shit.  

Ok, I'm over it now... tomorrow is legs!!!  Woot Woot


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2008)

If anyone gets in my range of motion during lifting, I make a point to stick them with the weight.  It is the only way they learn.


----------



## goob (Feb 23, 2008)

katt said:


> ok so we slept in this morning and did our workout after I got off work..
> 
> This is why I don't like to work out in the evening here.. *rude people*!! Some peoples gym ethics suck shit!!  At one point, when I was doing the seated lateral raises, I had to stop because some fucking jerkoff walked by so close to me that if I would have kept going I would have totally taken out his nuts..  then, on the other hand, maybe I should have.
> 
> ...


 
Haha, now I know NEVER to cross katt in the gym.  Evenings are the best energy wise, but mornings have the advantage of being deserted.

Still, great job fitting that in under 30 mins.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2008)

You should have hit him in the nuts.   haha

That would have been funny !!     He would have learned a lesson.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 23, 2008)

you would have taught him a lesson that he would have never forgotten, that's for sure!

good job though, fitting it all into 30 minutes, must have been flying!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2008)

mostly there is a bunch of ninnies at my gym.  so if someone is buggin on my personal space, or if captian biceps is in the squat rack, i say something to them.


----------



## katt (Feb 23, 2008)

Today was LEGS!!!  

Front Squats  wu, bar x10,  (75) 1x10 (85) 1x8 (95) 1x4 rp 1x3

V Squat machine (new at our gym) Hammer Strength, says the machine is 54 lbs
(104) 1x10 (144) 1x10 (165) 1x10

Lying Leg Curl (65) 1x10 (70) 1x10 (80) 1x6 (new machine)

Body weight leaning forward hams..?? I think a couple peeps do them here, kneeling on the mat and having someone hold your ankles while you go down at an angle...  I only could go about 3 inches before I fell forward, did 3 sets of 4... how in the hell do you do these?  They were hard!!  practice practice practice

HS Seated Calf Raise (45) 2x12, 1x17..


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2008)

I've seen video of Adam Archuleta (former Rams player) doing his college workout.  He would lie on his stomach with his trainer holding his legs.  He would raise straight up on his knees from that position using just his legs.  Yikes.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 24, 2008)

Pylon said:


> I've seen video of Adam Archuleta (former Rams player) doing his college workout.  He would lie on his stomach with his trainer holding his legs.  He would raise straight up on his knees from that position using just his legs.  Yikes.



Yeah man manual glute ham raises are no joke.


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 24, 2008)

Pylon said:


> I've seen video of Adam Archuleta (former Rams player) doing his college workout.  He would lie on his stomach with his trainer holding his legs.  He would raise straight up on his knees from that position using just his legs.  Yikes.



That sounds interesting.  Good work out Katt.  What style to you front squat?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 24, 2008)

Pylon said:


> I've seen video of Adam Archuleta (former Rams player) doing his college workout.  He would lie on his stomach with his trainer holding his legs.  He would raise straight up on his knees from that position using just his legs.  Yikes.



Athlete's Edge - Evolutionary training - Adam Archuleta


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 24, 2008)

As for you Miss Kitty Katt...

Good leg day.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Athlete's Edge - Evolutionary training - Adam Archuleta



Yup.  That's crazy stuff.  Made him strong and fast though.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 24, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Yup.  That's crazy stuff.  Made him strong and fast though.



I love that article.

Hopefully the Bears cut him and the Patriots pick him up.  

He's a very mediocre player, but the way he trains makes him a-okay in my book.


----------



## katt (Feb 25, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> That sounds interesting.  Good work out Katt.  What style to you front squat?



Thanks JH,,  I use the clean grip.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2008)

....as opposed to the dirty grip


----------



## katt (Feb 25, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> ....as opposed to the dirty grip


----------



## katt (Feb 25, 2008)

Incline DB Press (40) 1x10 (45) 1x10 (50) 1x7

DB Bench (35) 1x10 (40) 1x10 (45) 1x6

Cable X-overs (ea side) (20) 3x10

DB OH Extensions (50) 1x10 (52.5) 1x10 (55) 1x9

Cable Tri pushdowns (40) 1x10 (50) 1x10 (55) 1x8

Dips..uhhh 3....  then I did a couple negatives.. 

Pushups -9 just because the OH wanted to do these.

All in all it went well, my diet was not good yesterday, but I'm on track again today.. lol


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2008)

I love doing pushups...may add them in to this weeks workout...it's been a while since I've done them 

meant to ask you...do you keep track of your macros on Fitday?? do you have a link to it that I could look at, or could you give us an example of what you eat every day?? Thanks!!


----------



## katt (Feb 25, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I love doing pushups...may add them in to this weeks workout...it's been a while since I've done them
> 
> meant to ask you...do you keep track of your macros on Fitday?? do you have a link to it that I could look at, or could you give us an example of what you eat every day?? Thanks!!



I don't use fitday really, I have a journal that I write everything in. 

I really need to re-vamp my calories, because I am not eating anything before I head to the gym at 5 - which is not the best...

Meal 1 - 6 egg whites, 1 yolk - 1/2 cups oats
Meal 2 - chicken 4 oz, 1 cup veges
Meal 3 - protein again (4 oz) sesame oil, 1/2 c rice, 1 c veges
Meal 4 - same as Meal 2 or I sub a shake sometimes
Meal 5 - 2 cups lettuce or spinach, 6 oz tuna or chicken, 2 tbs dressing

My meals 1 & 5 never change, they are always the same.  I eat at least 4 oz of protein at each meal, or 1 full can of tuna..  I up my carbs a couple days a week sometimes, I'll throw yams in there with Meal 2 & 4

That's about it, boring, predictable, but it works for me..


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 25, 2008)

I see your still rocking that DB press katt wish some of the girls at my gym would lift.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2008)

Fantastic w/o's Sister Katt!!! I'm with ya 100% about idiots in the gym, I try to be a gentle and very considerate person in life, but when I'm crossed in the gym I just can hardly stand it!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 25, 2008)

Those OH extensions are vary impressive.  So is your diet.  Do you use any kind of seasoning when you cook?


----------



## katt (Feb 26, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Those OH extensions are vary impressive.  So is your diet.  Do you use any kind of seasoning when you cook?



Thanks JH.  No, I don't usually season it when I cook - I put low-sodium soy, lemon pepper, mrs dash or other dry seasons on it after.


----------



## katt (Feb 26, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Fantastic w/o's Sister Katt!!! I'm with ya 100% about idiots in the gym, I try to be a gentle and very considerate person in life, but when I'm crossed in the gym I just can hardly stand it!!! Keep it up!!!



Thanks Arch! Nice to see you back!


----------



## katt (Feb 26, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I see your still rocking that DB press katt wish some of the girls at my gym would lift.



TY Brutus


----------



## katt (Feb 26, 2008)

ok - so I have got to get out of the mind frame that when I go to the gym my weights are going to increase... because, excuse me, but it totally fucks with me when I can't do as well as I did on the last workout..  I* am* dieting and I have to just deal with what I can do when I get there. 

Pull ups
bw x 2, 3 sets of neg 3's

One Arm DB Rows
(45) 1x10 (50) 1x10 (55) 1x8

Rack Pulls (135) 1x6  (185) failed (155) 1x6  (185) 1x4

Shrugs (110) 1x10 (140) 1x10 (160) 1x8/2

Hammer Curls (25) 1x10 (27.5) 1x8 (30) 1x6

Preacher Curls (20) 1x10 (22.5) 1x10

ok, so on the Rack Pulls, I took the bar off the rack, lowered it and couldn't get it back up.. my stance was too narrow.. so I lowered the weight and got it on the last set. 

On the Shrugs I had to put the bar down after the 8th rep, because my grip was going, then immediately picked it back up for the last 2.

By the time I got to the curls, my wrists and grip were suffering....* bad*... and on the second set of preacher's I could barely keep my left wrist straight at all.. it was like a wet noodle..

We're thinking of breaking up the Rack Pulls and Shrugs - and putting the Shrugs in our Thursday wo instead w/shoulders.

Cals today are just a tad under 1600..  I'm upping my spinning classes to Thurs night & Sat morning, then putting another cardio session in there somewhere.  burn the fat baby, burn the fat....


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 26, 2008)

Good work sister katt! Sometimes you just gotta keep on plugging away even when your number dont go up. Im gonna start a serious cut in a month and a half.


----------



## the other half (Feb 26, 2008)

cranky ass!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katt (Feb 26, 2008)

the other half said:


> cranky ass!!!!!!!!!



   It's not nice to say bad things about peeps you live with....


----------



## the other half (Feb 26, 2008)

katt said:


> It's not nice to say bad things about peeps you live with....



who me????? 

i aint afraid


----------



## katt (Feb 26, 2008)

Whatever...


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice rack pulls.  I tried that Ms Dash stuff before, it had no taste


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey hey!

Incredible Rack Pulls Katt - bloody hell, especially followed by Shrugs - WOW!

I like Racks alot, using the higher weights with the bar gives me a chance to work on my grip too. Good stuff. 

How's the cut going? All that extra cardio must be making you one happy chappie


----------



## katt (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Sam & JH

The cuts going pretty well.. it's just a long process, or seems to be sometimes.

The rack pulls plus the shrugs did a number on my grip.. I was barely able to hold on to any db's after that.. lol


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 27, 2008)

rack pulls?  is that like a a lat pull/row exercise?


----------



## katt (Feb 27, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> rack pulls?  is that like a a lat pull/row exercise?



YouTube - Rack Pulls 545x5

This is what they are


----------



## the other half (Feb 27, 2008)

i thought rack pulls are when you run around the gym grabbing titties


----------



## katt (Feb 27, 2008)

the other half said:


> i thought rack pulls are when you run around the gym grabbing titties




For you - Yes -    

For me - No


How old are you again???


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2008)

I think that's what they call the snatch, usually followed with a clean and jerk.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 28, 2008)

the other half said:


> i thought rack pulls are when you run around the gym grabbing titties





Yeah, the combination of Rack Pulls and Shrugs is brilliant for grip training.


----------



## katt (Feb 28, 2008)

Pylon said:


> I think that's what they call the snatch, usually followed with a clean and jerk.


----------



## katt (Feb 28, 2008)

DB Press (30) 1x10 (32.5) 1x10 (35) 1x8

DB Front Raise (15) 1x10 (17.5) 1x10 (20) 1x10

Seated DB Side Laterals (12.5) 1x10 (15) 1x10 (17.5) 1x10

Reverse Pec Dec (40) 1x10 (50) 1x10 (55) 1x10

We did one plank as we were waiting for the machine become free
1 @ 85 seconds.. lol 


Tonight is spinning again.. I was trying to research on here whether or not it would start to burn my muscle mass..  I only saw a post from a couple years ago from Pfunk saying that if you left 20-30 minutes into the class you should be fine...    I would feel a little weird leaving the class when everyone is pedaling there asses off...


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 28, 2008)

katt said:


> DB Press (30) 1x10 (32.5) 1x10 (35) 1x8
> 
> DB Front Raise (15) 1x10 (17.5) 1x10 (20) 1x10
> 
> ...



Another good work out katt.  You could to bringing a protein drink to sip on while you spin.


----------



## katt (Feb 28, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Another good work out katt.  You could to bringing a protein drink to sip on while you spin.



never thought of that JH - excellent idea!!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 28, 2008)

That is a good idea


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 28, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Another good work out katt.  You could to bringing a protein drink to sip on while you spin.



I love how simple it is lol.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 28, 2008)

still going strong in here katt excellent job.

no hurt in leaving the spinning class 20-30 minutes early. if it's going to save you your hard earned muscle then have at it!


----------



## Mista (Feb 28, 2008)

How do you like arnold pressing?


----------



## katt (Feb 28, 2008)

Mista said:


> How do you like arnold pressing?



ehhh... It's just ok for me.. I feel like my biceps work too hard.  I like militaries better.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2008)

Awesome w/o's in here Sister Katt!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2008)

why not drink a blend protein 30mins before the workout.. something with casein in it? heck, what i would do is sip on some BCAA's while in the spin class.  xtreme formulations makes a good one called ice.  its fruity/light compared to protein, and will prevent muscle breakdown


----------



## JailHouse (Feb 28, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I love how simple it is lol.



Haha, I tend to keep things like that.  

Ive been doing the protein drink with cardio for about a week now, so far so good.


----------



## katt (Feb 28, 2008)

PreMier said:


> why not drink a blend protein 30mins before the workout.. something with casein in it? heck, what i would do is sip on some BCAA's while in the spin class.  xtreme formulations makes a good one called ice.  its fruity/light compared to protein, and will prevent muscle breakdown




Another good idea, thanks premier.  I'll have to look into "ice"..   

I ditched spinning for tonight - legs tomorrow..  I almost fell asleep at my desk today I was so tired.. lack of carbs for the week really does me in - I need a refeed


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think some bcaa during the workout may be better...maybe a small protein shake 30m before class??


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 29, 2008)

I feel like you this morning.

After laying in bed for 2-3 hours after I got up to urinate, I decided I'd make an early appearance at the gym.  Ha.


----------



## katt (Feb 29, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I feel like you this morning.
> 
> After laying in bed for 2-3 hours after I got up to urinate, I decided I'd make an early appearance at the gym.  Ha.



And did people look at you like "who the fuck is that?"  lol 

Oh, he must be new...


----------



## katt (Feb 29, 2008)

Legs today - We changed it a little.  The last workout really didn't feel like I got the most "pow" for the time.

Front Squats
wu w/bar - 1x10 (75) 1x10 (85) 1x10 (95) 1x5...I got to the fifth one and it was like I just couldn't do any more.. 

V Squat machine
(144) 1x10 (164) 1x10 (194) 1x10

Tri Set
LF Leg Extensions/Leg Curl/ Seated Calf Raises

(150) 1x10/(65) 1x10 / (45) 1x15
(160) 1x10/ (75) 1x10 / (45) 1x15
(180) 1x10/ (80) 1x10 / (45) 1x15

Holy shit,, I had to take a breather between sets, I was getting dizzy.. I think I need to breathe more.. 

No Ham/Glute raises - we ran out of time.

Cals today 1554 - still low   45/32/19


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 29, 2008)

Looking good katt!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 29, 2008)

Great looking workout Katt

Yes, please breath more.


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 29, 2008)

woah you're squattin' more than i am!  *decides to rachet things up!*  although i should get a spotter before i really start putting on the extra weight


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 29, 2008)

niiiiice.....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 29, 2008)

Another SOLID w/o Sister Katt!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 1, 2008)

Dearie me - look at that tri-set!! Im guessing that was an attempt to save time? No wonder you were dead afterwards.

Oh, and what's a V-bar Squat? I hope it's some kind of machine because that weight would crush me


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2008)

Its a V squat machine Sam.. your shoulders are under pads and the platform that your feet are on are slightly angeled and in front of you.  I'll try to find a picture.. 

Today was spinning - and I LOVED the instructor today,, we were up & down, the music was blaring and it was awesome.. I've actually never sweated that much in an hour in my entire life..   I put Cell Mass in my water bottle and it seemed to work well


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2008)

this is the machine


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 1, 2008)

katt said:


> Legs today - We changed it a little.  The last workout really didn't feel like I got the most "pow" for the time.
> 
> Front Squats
> wu w/bar - 1x10 (75) 1x10 (85) 1x10 (95) 1x5...I got to the fifth one and it was like I just couldn't do any more..
> ...



didn't see this one yesterday. great stuff katt, killer tri-set

funny you say you need to breathe more, but you'd be surprised at the amount of people who don't know the proper way to breath when lifting. I am not saying you do it wrong, it just made me think of a time when I was spotting a buddy of mine on the bench press and he was going for 6 or 8 reps, I don't remember, but the whole time he held his breath and was so red in the face. people underestimate that.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 1, 2008)

Breathing is one of the hardest parts.  If I don't focus on it (i.e: a heavy set), I really don't breath much either.  Sometimes when I'm deadlifting really heavy, I'll pull it up and set it down and feel not only dizzy but all around woozy..


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 1, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Breathing is one of the hardest parts.  If I don't focus on it (i.e: a heavy set), I really don't breath much either.  Sometimes when I'm deadlifting really heavy, I'll pull it up and set it down and feel not only dizzy but all around woozy..



LOL i get like that on deadlifts no matter what sox.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 2, 2008)

Cool machine - never seen one of those before.

Spinning sounds cool. Im getting a bit lazy on the cardio front, it's time i kicked my ass back into gear They hold circuit training classes at my gym and i looked in on one last week, looks brutal. Maybe i'll give that a shot. Going in prepared with a secret mixture in my water bottle sounds like a plan too!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2008)

Hope all is well Sister Katt!!!


----------



## goob (Mar 2, 2008)

Well done on the spinning katt, that shit is brutal.  And, damn sneaky idea adding creatine to your 'refreshment', good idea.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 2, 2008)

katt said:


> Today was spinning - and I LOVED the instructor today,, we were up & down, the music was blaring and it was awesome.. I've actually never sweated that much in an hour in my entire life..



dude i would so love to do a spinning class.  these crazy rednecks in NC just don't have a clue.  i'm gonna find a SWEET gym with spinning classes if/when i move back to texas.

i love cycling, but the thing about it is that if you're out on the roads (like me) you're on your own.  plus headwinds suck.  a spinning class sounds like a LOT of fun and a great w/o!


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 2, 2008)

katt said:


> Its a V squat machine Sam.. your shoulders are under pads and the platform that your feet are on are slightly angeled and in front of you.  I'll try to find a picture..
> 
> Today was spinning - and I LOVED the instructor today,, we were up & down, the music was blaring and it was awesome.. I've actually never sweated that much in an hour in my entire life..   I put Cell Mass in my water bottle and it seemed to work well



whats cell mass??


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 2, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> whats cell mass??



think it's  creatine


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> dude i would so love to do a spinning class.  these crazy rednecks in NC just don't have a clue.  i'm gonna find a SWEET gym with spinning classes if/when i move back to texas.
> 
> i love cycling, but the thing about it is that if you're out on the roads (like me) you're on your own.  plus headwinds suck.  a spinning class sounds like a LOT of fun and a great w/o!



You're in NC ? - Sweet.. I have a girlfriend that lives in Charlotte..


----------



## goob (Mar 3, 2008)

katt said:


> You're in NC ? - Sweet.. I have a girlfriend that lives in Charlotte..


 
Oh _yeah_??????


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2008)

goob said:


> Oh _yeah_??????



Down boy... I don't think she could handle you..


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2008)

Incline DB Press (40) 1x10 (45) 1x10 (47.5) 1x6

DB Press (35) 1x10 (40) 1x8, 1x10

Cable Xovers (20) 2x10, (22.5) 1x10

DB OH Extensions (52.5) 1x10 (55) 1x10 (60) 1x6

LF cable pushdown (40) 1x10 (50) 1x10 (55) 1x7

Dips.. bw 1x3, 1x2 + 2 negatives

7 pushups.. 

Lost focus early on today, probably need to have my higher carb day on Sunday now.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice chest...




day.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 3, 2008)

great session katt 

my high carb day is everyday lol... jK


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2008)

nice workout!!

machine looks like a high tech hack squat machine


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 3, 2008)

katt said:


> You're in NC ? - Sweet.. I have a girlfriend that lives in Charlotte..



hah.  i wish i lived in charlotte.  alas, i live in a small town called 'hickory'.  the former 'furniture capitol' of the states.  now they outsource everything to china 

i miss texas!!!!


----------



## the other half (Mar 3, 2008)

good workout, how was your spotter today?


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 4, 2008)

the other half said:


> good workout, how was your spotter today?





GJ on the pushups Katt. Im putting them into my new program. Im determined to get better at them


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Sam, they are way harder at the end of the workout.. lol

Spinning last night.. drank a protein shake a half hour before and had cell mass in my water.. I'm going to get a bf test done tomorrow and monitor for the next month to see if I'm losing any mass or not.   But I'm really getting to like this class.. last night they threw the whole 80's mix of music in there,, Cameo, Bon Jovi...lol... along with the new Janet Jackson song and Flo Rida.. I was happy ..


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2008)

Today's wo

Pull ups.. 1x3 + 3 neg, 1x3 neg, 1x2 neg... I'm trying, I'm trying...lol

One Arm DB Row (45) 1x10 (50) 1x10 (55) 1x10

Rack Pulls (135) 1x6 (155) 1x6 (185) 1x5

Hammer Curl (25) 1x10 (27.5) 1x10 (30) 1x9

Preacher one arm curl (20) 1x10 (22.5) 1x10 (25) 1x9

this one felt pretty good, glad we re-arranged and put the Shrugs on another day. 

Cals today 1537   44/29/26   A little more fat today


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 4, 2008)

those are some strong DB rows!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 4, 2008)

Great w/o Sister Katt!!! I completely SUCK at pullups, thats why I do Negatives, LOL!!! Your doing Great, keep it up!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 5, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> those are some strong DB rows!



x2


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2008)

No weights this morning - just cardio 30 minutes   

nothing else to put in here, so....   have a great day!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2008)

werent you gonna post pics soon?


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2008)

PreMier said:


> werent you gonna post pics soon?




uh,,, I was???


----------



## the other half (Mar 5, 2008)

I GOT THE CAMERA READY!!!!!!!


----------



## goob (Mar 5, 2008)

the other half said:


> I GOT THE CAMERA READY!!!!!!!


 
"Live webcam featuring katt...

In ALL her glory!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## goob (Mar 5, 2008)

katt said:


>


 
^^^^^^

And some of _that_ too.  What won't she do???


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 5, 2008)

goob said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> And some of _that_ too.  What won't she do???



^^^^^^?  what's that supposed to be?  all the boingers?
GEEZ you guys are disgusting!  grow up!


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 5, 2008)

katt said:


> Today's wo
> 
> Pull ups.. 1x3 + 3 neg, 1x3 neg, 1x2 neg... I'm trying, I'm trying...lol
> 
> ...



pullups are coming along very nicely katt. so many negatives! those DB rows are awesome too!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2008)

katt said:


> Of course we are taking pictures, don't you worry about that one!!



post 1702


you are gonna post pictures


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2008)

When she does post them, someone better call me.


----------



## katt (Mar 6, 2008)

to all the "guy" comments...this is what you'll be doing  

lol


DB Press (30) 1x10 (32.5) 1x10 (35) 1x7

DB Front Raise (17.5) 1x10 (20) 1x10 (22.5) 1x10

Seated Side Laterals (12.5) 1x10 (15) 1x10 (17.5) 1x6 burn baby, burn  

Reverse Pec Dec (50) 1x10 (55) 1x10 (60) 1x7

Shrugs (140) 1x20 (160) 2x10

  it was ok,, tomorrow is legs..


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 6, 2008)

Good stuff Katt even if you take forever to post pics.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 6, 2008)

You should just take pics of someone else and post them.

'Oh yeah . . . . . that's my  . . . emm . . . . butt . . . . yeah. . . . . '

Don't encourage them Katt. You take pictures when you're good and ready


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 6, 2008)

Same goes with the pictures I was planning on taking.

You think I'm going to take pictures when after I hurt my shoulder and couldn't workout for a week?

Just wait until your ready, even though you'll be hawt whenever you choose to post them.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 6, 2008)

katt said:


> to all the "guy" comments...this is what you'll be doing



i dont get it?  did i say something bad


----------



## katt (Mar 6, 2008)

No  P - It's just I'm the biggest procrastinator when it comes to doing pictures... so I just implied eveyone has a looonnnngg  wait....lol


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 6, 2008)

man its like a chinese vacation in here with all the talk of pictures 

Weights are lookin good hun...very strong!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 7, 2008)

katt said:


> to all the "guy" comments...this is what you'll be doing
> 
> lol
> 
> ...



good shoulder work out, katt   got a question for ya.  the seated side lateral, do you use a machine or freeweights?  see, i want to start adding shoulders back in to my routine but i don't want to hurt my shoulder again.  

thinking about the seated side lateral machine vs. lateral free weight raises.  i need to give my delts a workout with out putting a lot of strain on them that a straight-armed lateral deltoid raise would   any ideas?  is one better than the other?


----------



## katt (Mar 7, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> good shoulder work out, katt   got a question for ya.  the seated side lateral, do you use a machine or freeweights?  see, i want to start adding shoulders back in to my routine but i don't want to hurt my shoulder again.
> 
> thinking about the seated side lateral machine vs. lateral free weight raises.  i need to give my delts a workout with out putting a lot of strain on them that a straight-armed lateral deltoid raise would   any ideas?  is one better than the other?



I don't use the machine at our gym.. I'm only 5'4" and the machine doesn't adjust at all and my arms keep slipping out when I raise it up     So I just use freeweights..  I like doing them standing, but seated makes me do them really strict.   

The machine may be a good idea for you..  How did you hurt your shoulder the first time?   You could just start off with the basic presses also..


----------



## katt (Mar 7, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> man its like a chinese vacation in here with all the talk of pictures
> QUOTE]
> 
> Nice DB....


----------



## katt (Mar 7, 2008)

Cardio last night - 45 minutes on the treadmill - 3.7- 4.1 for the speed and incline varied between 4 and 6  

Today - *seriously,,,*I can't even put into words how exhausted I feel.. last night when I just had to lay down by 8:30.. my body felt like a 200 lb weight ...  I really just pretty just fucked myself .. this will be my 5th low carb day and it is really evident.. I wasn't thinking.. 

So strategy for next week... High carb on Sunday and Thursday.. low/no carb between... lets see if that levels things out a bit. 

Legs today - my squats pretty much sucked,, started out good, but lost all strength in the second/third sets   and the tri-set just wiped me out.. literally

Front Squats (75) 1x10 (85) 1x8, 1x7

V-Squat machine (144) 1x10 (194) 1x10 (214) 1x10
I feel the weights on this are the same as using the smith machine,, the resistance weight of the machine itself is 54 lbs.. so my 144 is basically putting 45's on ea side.

Tri set  LF Leg Exten/LF Leg Curl/ HS Calf Raise
(165) 1x10 (65) 1x10 (45) 1x15
(180) 1x10 (70) 1x10 (45) 1x15
(190) 1x8  (80) 1x8  (45) 1x15

Done for the day... spinning tomorrow.  I did get a heart monitor, so I will be able to check my rate to make sure I'm not burning muscle while I'm in there..


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't know how you can do it katt, all those low carb days. my apatite has been quite insatiable lately!

great workout those, you have some killer trisets in here


----------



## katt (Mar 7, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout those, you have some killer trisets in here



TY -  and you're no stranger to them either


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 8, 2008)

I just started training with a buddy of mine.  He has back problems so have him doin front squats, he cant even touch your numbers.  Great workout katt


----------



## DOMS (Mar 8, 2008)

katt said:


> Cardio last night - 45 minutes on the treadmill - 3.7- 4.1 for the speed and incline varied between 4 and 6



As always, a very solid workout, katt!

I've a very finely cultivated reputation for not dieting or doing cardio and just being a fat-ass, but I started doing the treadmill 2 weeks ago.  I'm so far behind you.  I do a 2 degree incline at 3.8 MPH for 30 minutes.

But I'll catch up to you yet!  

Oh, and I've dropped 6 pounds in the last 2 weeks.

I really do hate cardio though. It's just not right.  I think Hitler made the Jews do that.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 8, 2008)

Well good job girl you went in that gym and lifted your ass off thats what i like to see. You may want to consider caffeine pills.


----------



## katt (Mar 8, 2008)

Today was spinning... I went and got a heart rate monitor because I was afraid I was going over the 85% and I was right!  I had to really hold back today to keep it at 85 or under..     I asked one of the trainers about it and she said if I was fatigued my heart rate would be high in the class... something about the way my body handles the lactic acid buildup.. 

I didn't sweat nearly as much, but I guess it was good... you just want to give it all you got when your in there...  competitiveness I suppose??


----------



## katt (Mar 8, 2008)

DOMS said:


> As always, a very solid workout, katt!
> 
> I've a very finely cultivated reputation for not dieting or doing cardio and just being a fat-ass, but I started doing the treadmill 2 weeks ago.  I'm so far behind you.  I do a 2 degree incline at 3.8 MPH for 30 minutes.
> 
> ...



I hate cardio also.. but I like the spinning class.  6 pounds huh.... that's just the thing with you guys    you change up your diet and cardio and the weight drops... while I'm sitting here struggling and just losing 3 lbs so far...

But,,,,, I guess I don't want to give up my boobs yet.... so it's ok


----------



## katt (Mar 8, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Well good job girl you went in that gym and lifted your ass off thats what i like to see. You may want to consider caffeine pills.




tanks Brutus...  caffeine pills??


----------



## katt (Mar 8, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I just started training with a buddy of mine.  He has back problems so have him doin front squats, he cant even touch your numbers.  Great workout katt



TY Jailhouse... so I'm better than a guy with a back problem.. that's classic..


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 8, 2008)

katt said:


> I guess I don't want to give up my boobs yet.... so it's ok



Someone cue TOH.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 8, 2008)

katt said:


> I don't use the machine at our gym.. I'm only 5'4" and the machine doesn't adjust at all and my arms keep slipping out when I raise it up     So I just use freeweights..  I like doing them standing, but seated makes me do them really strict.
> 
> The machine may be a good idea for you..  How did you hurt your shoulder the first time?   You could just start off with the basic presses also..



hurt my left shoulder while i was doing DB military presses.  just about tore my rotator cuff....

anyway, thanks for the advice  i was thinking about starting off with the machine and some presses before i move to lateral raises, so looks like i was on the right track.  thanks again!


----------



## the other half (Mar 8, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Someone cue TOH.



shit like it matters, i was told from the beginning that they were like expensive artwork.
look, but dont touch!!!!!


----------



## katt (Mar 8, 2008)

the other half said:


> shit like it matters, i was told from the beginning that they were like expensive artwork.
> look, but dont touch!!!!!




You're so full of shit I can smell it from a mile away......


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 9, 2008)

katt said:


> tanks Brutus...  caffeine pills??



Well i would have said ephedra but i cant in good conscience recommend something that makes me feel depressed when i stop taking it.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 10, 2008)

katt said:


> I hate cardio also.. but I like the spinning class.  6 pounds huh.... that's just the thing with you guys    you change up your diet and cardio and the weight drops... while I'm sitting here struggling and just losing 3 lbs so far...
> 
> But,,,,, I guess I don't want to give up my boobs yet.... so it's ok



I agree with you on that one!

Christ, you sound like you're killing yourself in here with all this low carb carry on. Are you sure its doing you any good - what with all the cardio you're doing? I just couldn't survive on low carb. That feeling of total weakness in the gym is something i hope i never have to go through again 

Good on you though - the boobies are definately worth a few extra pounds


----------



## katt (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah Sam,, I think just the 5 days straight is what put me in the shitter... I had a high carb day yesterday and will have another one on Thursday to see how that works.. all trial & error...

I really don't like that feeling of not having any strength either, it sucks.


----------



## katt (Mar 10, 2008)

Incline DB Press (45) 2x10 (47.5) 1x5

Db Bench (40) 2x10 (42.5) 1x4  

Cable X-overs (22.5) 2x10, 1x9

DB OH Extension (55) 1x10 (60) 1x10 (62.5)1x7 

Life Fitness Cable Pushdowns (42.5) 1x10 (50) 1x10 (52.5)1x9

Dips bw,, 1x3, 1x2, 1x2,,lol

doing dips after you've worked your triceps is just hysterical... no strength

I don't know why the OH extensions were easier today.. crazy.. 

Oh well...  spinning tonight...  burn the fat baby,,, burn the fat...


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 10, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I really do hate cardio though. It's just not right.  I think Hitler made the Jews do that.



death to cardio.  i hate it with passion.  unless  i'm on my bike with my ipod dodging cars in the street.  then it's FUN!  MWUAHAA~


----------



## DOMS (Mar 10, 2008)

katt said:


> I hate cardio also.. but I like the spinning class.  6 pounds huh.... that's just the thing with you guys    you change up your diet and cardio and the weight drops... while I'm sitting here struggling and just losing 3 lbs so far...
> 
> But,,,,, I guess I don't want to give up my boobs yet.... so it's ok



And God bless you for it.  Or, at least, the other half.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 10, 2008)

Super strong workout Katt...have fun spinning!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2008)

Lookin good Sister Katt, keep it up!!!


----------



## katt (Mar 11, 2008)

ok spinning last night.... BIG difference when you go in there and are not as fatigued as I was on Saturday.. didn't have as much of an issue in keeping my heart rate at the 85%.. 

Today..pullups..  they are not that bad, I need to do them, but since they replaced all our equipment.. the pegs are a good 5-6 inches higher than before.. even with the stool I use to reach them I still have to jump a bit... lol

Pullups  1x3, 1x2, 1x2 + 2 negatives

One Arm DB Rows (50) 1x10 (55) 1x10 (60) 1x10

Rack Pulls (155) 1x6 (175) 1x6 (185) 1x8

Hammer Curl (27.5) 1x10 (30) 1x9, 1x8

1 arm preacher (22.5) 3x10

I had to up the weights on my hammer curls today.. no smaller weights were available..  and on the rack pulls, I set the bar right below my knee caps and they seemed much easier.. usually the bar is set an inch or two below.. amazing what that little bit of space does for you. 

So our barbell horders at the gym,.. they pretty much were in front of the racks that held the 5 - 27.5 lb dumbells.. and they do the standing swinging side laterals (you know, you've seen them,, bent down to about a 45 degree angle and swing the db's up over your head ) They were so close to the rack that you dare not try to put any weights away, let alone grab any...
At one point I caught myself just staring... thinking  

No cardio tonight - dance....oh yeah, I had to get some volleyball type knee pads because we are learning how to slide & spin on the floor on our knees...ok,,, my knees are totally boney.. ouch..


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2008)

katt said:


> Today..pullups..  they are not that bad, I need to do them, but since they replaced all our equipment.. the pegs are a good 5-6 inches higher than before.. even with the stool I use to reach them I still have to jump a bit... lol



Here's a simple solution.  Have TOH lie down on the floor first and then put the stool on his back.  That should give you the extra 5-6 inches you need.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2008)

katt said:


> on the rack pulls, I set the bar right below my knee caps and they seemed much easier.. usually the bar is set an inch or two below.. amazing what that little bit of space does for you.



Makes sense.  It's a shorter ROM.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 11, 2008)

katt said:


> Pullups  1x3, 1x2, 1x2 + 2 negatives
> 
> One Arm DB Rows (50) 1x10 (55) 1x10 (60) 1x10
> 
> ...



ok, so you're doing one-arm DB rows with 60lbs but only doing sets of 3 on your pullups?  i'll bet you could do more!  i dunno, maybe i'm just misreading your w/o?

yes, i hate those dudes that hog the DBs.  ESPECIALLY when their form is bad and they force everyone to watch them hog the DBs WITH bad form...


----------



## the other half (Mar 11, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Here's a simple solution.  Have TOH lie down on the floor first and then put the stool on his back.  That should give you the extra 5-6 inches you need.



how about an extra 8 inches, im not that skinny!!!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2008)

I was wondering if you would pick up on that.


----------



## katt (Mar 11, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> ok, so you're doing one-arm DB rows with 60lbs but only doing sets of 3 on your pullups?  i'll bet you could do more!  i dunno, maybe i'm just misreading your w/o?
> 
> yes, i hate those dudes that hog the DBs.  ESPECIALLY when their form is bad and they force everyone to watch them hog the DBs WITH bad form...




No you're reading it correctly... I totally *suck* at doing pullups....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 11, 2008)

Im not good enough to suck at pullups!!! Your movin some excellent #'s in here Sister Katt, Awesome!!!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 11, 2008)

katt said:


> No you're reading it correctly... I totally *suck* at doing pullups....



but you're pulling 60lb DBs for a one-armed row??  this means i need to step up my one-armed rows!!!  good thing lats/back is my next w/o


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 12, 2008)

katt said:


> No you're reading it correctly... I totally *suck* at doing pullups....



Im the same Katt. Are you improving on them at all, because you're doing them every week, right?

I've started doing them about 4 times a week, just trying desperately to improve. Which makes me wonder if my technique isn't great . . . . hmmm


----------



## katt (Mar 12, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Im the same Katt. Are you improving on them at all, because you're doing them every week, right?
> 
> I've started doing them about 4 times a week, just trying desperately to improve. Which makes me wonder if my technique isn't great . . . . hmmm



Yeah Sam, I'm doing them every week now. I think our downfall was that our last 6-8 week of lower reps, I didn't incorporate them in.. my mistake.. I will definitely keep them into our back workout from now on.  I think I'm improving.. it's more of a mental block for me right now probably..  The other half does this thing when he gets to the last ones... he pulls himself part way up and then kinda does a "jerk" type motion to get himself all the way up to the bar... *That*,, I haven't mastered yet..


----------



## katt (Mar 12, 2008)

Day off today.. I can totally tell it's 3rd no carb day.. last night I was feeling pretty good,, this morning I feel like my body has 30 extra pounds that I'm trying to drag along..  

My arms are super tired.. last night we were practicing "freezes" in class.. where you hold your body up by your hands balancing your elbows on your thighs and/or side of your torso...     super tough...


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 12, 2008)

Slept through my alarm this morning.  Have no remembrance of the 5:30AM wake-up call I set.  Does that ever happen to you?

Even the other day, my mom came down and woke me up for work before my alarm went off and I had no recollection of it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 12, 2008)

Three no carb days in a row?  Brutal.


----------



## katt (Mar 12, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Slept through my alarm this morning.  Have no remembrance of the 5:30AM wake-up call I set.  Does that ever happen to you?
> 
> Even the other day, my mom came down and woke me up for work before my alarm went off and I had no recollection of it.




The only time is when I mistakenly set the alarm for p.m. instead of a.m... 

You must have been really tired not to remember..


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 12, 2008)

katt said:


> The only time is when I mistakenly set the alarm for p.m. instead of a.m...
> 
> You must have been really tired not to remember..



That's precisely what it was though. 

I don't think I've gotten over 10 hours of sleep total over the last three nights (Sunday, Monday, Tuesday).  Work, working out, and trying to have a social life isn't possible.. this sucks.


----------



## katt (Mar 12, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> That's precisely what it was though.
> 
> I don't think I've gotten over 10 hours of sleep total over the last three nights (Sunday, Monday, Tuesday).  Work, working out, and trying to have a social life isn't possible.. this sucks.




10 hours?!?!?!  ... gosh,,, the last time I slept for 10 hours was......


............  ...............................



.......  I honestly can't remember... 6-7 is my norm..

Actually on another note,, the other half & I were talking last night and he say's... "when was the last time we had a hamburger???"  I'm like,,    I couldn't even tell you it's been so long..  but with all the flooding of commercials for Wendy's, DQ and Burger King on the tv...


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 12, 2008)

Friend says Wendy's suicide shooter often fought there with ex-girlfriend -- South Florida Sun-Sentinel.com

A little harsh, but just know - if you go to Wendy's and get a burger, your putting your life on the line.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 12, 2008)

good golly miss molly!

3rd no carb day??  what are you doing?  some crazy variant of carb cycling??  
numbers looking good on the rack pulls, katt


----------



## katt (Mar 12, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> good golly miss molly!
> 
> 3rd no carb day??  what are you doing?  some crazy variant of carb cycling??
> numbers looking good on the rack pulls, katt




kinda... high carbs on Thursday and Sunday..   I did 5 days of low/no carb in a row last week, and it just wasn't workin for me...


----------



## katt (Mar 12, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Friend says Wendy's suicide shooter often fought there with ex-girlfriend -- South Florida Sun-Sentinel.com
> 
> A little harsh, but just know - if you go to Wendy's and get a burger, your putting your life on the line.



They were probably fighting over the fries...

Just joking..  that article was really weird..


----------



## the other half (Mar 12, 2008)

thats not a good sign, must of our moments happen in the gym,i guess the dumb ass that workout in the mornings better be on the lookout.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 12, 2008)

I wish i could get 10 hours of sleep i always wake up after 8 hours no matter what.


katt said:


> 10 hours?!?!?!  ... gosh,,, the last time I slept for 10 hours was......
> 
> 
> ............  ...............................
> ...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2008)

What kind of Diet are you following Sister Katt??? It almost sounds like the Body Opus, I'm contemplating doing that one myself!!!


----------



## katt (Mar 13, 2008)

Archangel said:


> What kind of Diet are you following Sister Katt??? It almost sounds like the Body Opus, I'm contemplating doing that one myself!!!




I base it on 50/30/20 Arch.. p/c/f..  then I have two higher carb days in the week.  But I'm still tweaking it a little each week.  The only complex carbs I have each day (excluding high carb days) is 1/2 cup oatmeal..  maybe I'll throw in 1/2 c of brown rice, but it's mainly protein and vege's...  Then on the higher carb days I'll ad a bagel and yams.  

What's the Body Opus?


----------



## katt (Mar 13, 2008)

Today's wo

DB Press (30) 1x10 (32.5) 1x10 (35) 1x10

DB Front Raise (20) 1x10 (22.5) 2x10 - they are starting to burn

Seated Side Lateral Raises (12.5) 1x10 (15) 1x10 (17.5) 1x8

Reverse Pec Dec (50) 1x10 (55) 1x10 (60) 1x8

Shrugs (140) 1x10 (160) 1x10 (170) 1x8

all in all this workout felt pretty good    Higher carb day today - bagel and a yam  ... yum...


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 13, 2008)

Yummy yams 

Nice pressing, esp on the front raises! Do you ever do them with a plate? I changed to plate raises and it killed my forearms!

Good job on keeping the diet in check, its tough but im sure it'll be worth it in the end. How long till your holiday now?


----------



## katt (Mar 13, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Yummy yams
> 
> Nice pressing, esp on the front raises! Do you ever do them with a plate? I changed to plate raises and it killed my forearms!
> 
> Good job on keeping the diet in check, its tough but im sure it'll be worth it in the end. How long till your holiday now?



It's still a way's away - June 13th to be exact...

But, we are heading over for a bb show near Seattle, WA in April... *of course *you have to look good for that!!   lol


----------



## goob (Mar 13, 2008)

katt said:


> Today's wo
> 
> DB Press (30) 1x10 (32.5) 1x10 (35) 1x10
> 
> ...


 
Hey katt, great workout.  Your grip strength must be excellent to hold the bar with those shrugs.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 13, 2008)

katt said:


> Higher carb day today - bagel and a yam  ... yum...



mmmm bagels!  i can't remember the last time i had a bagel....


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 13, 2008)

nice shrugage Katt.  Did you use straps for those?


----------



## katt (Mar 14, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> nice shrugage Katt.  Did you use straps for those?



I used straps for the last set jailhouse.  I do them on a Forza machine(it's basically a machine for doing SLDL's) , while TOH uses the oly bar.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 14, 2008)

katt said:


> It's still a way's away - June 13th to be exact...
> 
> But, we are heading over for a bb show near Seattle, WA in April... *of course *you have to look good for that!!   lol



Cool, it won't be long in creeping around though - the way the weeks are wiring in!

You'll look great for the show, but of course the lads will be expecting photographic evidence of this, not just TOH's word for it!!


----------



## katt (Mar 14, 2008)

Last night was cardio 45 minutes on the treadmill.  basically it was 2-3 minutes running at 4.8 mph and a minute walking to get my heartrate back down to below 85%.. I threw in some incline walking also.

Today was legs

Front Squats - wu w/bar (75) 1x10 (85) 1x10 (95) 1x5

V-Squat machine (195) 1x10 (214) 1x10 (224) 1x10 

Tri set - LF Leg extensions/LF leg curl/ HS Calf raise

(165) 1x10/ (65) 1x10 /(45) 1x15
(180) 1x10/ (70) 1x10 / (45) 1x15
(190) 1x8  (80) 1x10 (45) 1x15

Damn it!!    The last set of leg extensions started out so good, I was like "yeah, I can get 10".. but at the 7th one I was changing my mind..  oh well, there's always next week.. 

Well, after the higher carb day yesterday, I could tell a little difference in how tired I was.. granted I'm still dragging, but nothing like last Friday - YAY! 

Tonight is "date night"  dinner at a great Italian restaurant...   mmmm I *love* cheat meals.....


----------



## the other half (Mar 14, 2008)

thats funny, cause im having chicken at home, agian.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 14, 2008)

Sorry about the extensions, but it was still a solid workout, katt!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 14, 2008)

the other half said:


> thats funny, cause im having chicken at home, agian.



c'mon, OH!  sing it with me!  "i feel like chicken tonight, like chicken toni-ight!"


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2008)

Great w/o's Sister Katt!!! The Body Opus is basically NO carbs for 5 days and then load up on the weekend in a nutshell


----------



## katt (Mar 14, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Great w/o's Sister Katt!!! The Body Opus is basically NO carbs for 5 days and then load up on the weekend in a nutshell




Thanks Arch..


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2008)

Militant Body Opus | Dan Duchaine | Ketogenic low carb diets
Thats where I got it from, Really interesting read, just nervous about it, LOL!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 15, 2008)

Good workouts sister katt!


----------



## katt (Mar 17, 2008)

Happy Monday!!  

Spinning yesterday.. I was suppose to go on Saturday morning, but I overslept..  

Today's wo

Incline DB Press (45) 2x10 (47.5) 1x9

DB Flat Bench (40) 1x10 (42.5) 1x8, 1x7

Cable Xovers (ea side) (22.5) 3x10.. need to bump this up next time

DB OH Extension (60) 1x10 (62.5) 1x6 (60) 1x9

LF Cable Pushdowns (50) 1x10 (52.5) 1x9.. (50) 1x8 

Dips,, bw 1x4, 2x2..

Back to the regular diet today.. It was funny, after our big dinner on Friday night, topped off with a stop at DQ for a blizzard, I stepped on the scale Saturday morning and was 2 pounds less than I was the day before.. go figure.. I guess I needed that boost for my metabolism..


----------



## katt (Mar 17, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Militant Body Opus | Dan Duchaine | Ketogenic low carb diets
> Thats where I got it from, Really interesting read, just nervous about it, LOL!!!



I may have to pick this book up.. thanks Arch!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 17, 2008)

how ya doing this morning Katt?


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 17, 2008)

Great workout Katt - guess the refuel did you good huh?!

Just out of interest, when you're cutting, do you still train to failure or do you stop one rep short?


----------



## katt (Mar 17, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Great workout Katt - guess the refuel did you good huh?!
> 
> Just out of interest, when you're cutting, do you still train to failure or do you stop one rep short?




It varies on my mood Sam.... lol..  most of the time I just do the 10's on the first 2 sets.. then the last set I usually fail before 10..  but, somedays when I'm just not "feelin it".. I'll slack.. lol


----------



## katt (Mar 17, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> how ya doing this morning Katt?




Good Billie - how's the cold???  Getting better?


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 17, 2008)

katt said:


> Cable Xovers (ea side) (22.5) 3x10.. need to bump this up next time



lucky!  you've got little weights to help you get to the next level??  our gym doesn't keep the little 2.5 or 5lb weights to rest on top of the 10 and 15lb plates.  it makes it really hard to make a jump up to the next weight level.  they had 'em before but someone was telling me that the owner of the gym took them away...


----------



## katt (Mar 17, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> lucky!  you've got little weights to help you get to the next level??  our gym doesn't keep the little 2.5 or 5lb weights to rest on top of the 10 and 15lb plates.  it makes it really hard to make a jump up to the next weight level.  they had 'em before but someone was telling me that the owner of the gym took them away...



Oh that sucks.. we have the 5's that we can put on top of the weight stack, then there are 1 1/4's and 2  1/2's that are magnetic to put on the db's or weight stacks..


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 17, 2008)

katt said:


> Oh that sucks.. we have the 5's that we can put on top of the weight stack, then there are 1 1/4's and 2  1/2's that are magnetic to put on the db's or weight stacks..



must be nice.... i'm to the point where i'm gonna start bringing in a can of pennies or rocks or something to set on top of the plates lol


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2008)

katt said:


> I may have to pick this book up.. thanks Arch!



My pleasure, it's a Great read, really an eye opener too!!!


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 17, 2008)

thats a dman strong chest wo there.


----------



## katt (Mar 17, 2008)

Another spinning class tonight..  I think I'm going be diligent in sticking with my original Monday & Saturday plan for this..  Since I did the class yesterday also, tonights session was really hard. I couldn't get me heart rate up where it was suppose to be because my legs were still too tired from yesterday's class.... that'll teach me..


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 17, 2008)

we always gotta learn our lesson the hard way don't we??


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 18, 2008)

That's funny, i always find it the opposite. The more fatigued my legs are, the higher my heart rate goes even with less rpm. I have to admit though, any cardio sessions following a leg workout are liable to be cut short 

Good on you for sticking with it. How long is the class? Dont tell me its an hour - i would just DIE!


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> That's funny, i always find it the opposite. The more fatigued my legs are, the higher my heart rate goes even with less rpm. I have to admit though, any cardio sessions following a leg workout are liable to be cut short
> 
> Good on you for sticking with it. How long is the class? Dont tell me its an hour - i would just DIE!




It's a full hour.....with only about 5 minutes of warm up & cool down.. it's brutal..


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2008)

Today 's wo

pullups bw 1x3, 1x3 + 2 neg, 1x1 + 2 negatives.. 

One arm DB rows (50) 1x10 (55) 1x10 (60) 1x10

Rack Pulls (155) 1x6 (175) 1x6 (185) 1x6

Hammer Curls (27.5) 1x10 (30) 1x10 (32.5) 1x6 (right) 1x5 (left)

1 Arm preacher (22.5) 1x10 (25) 1x10 (27.5) 1x5

Well, pullups were a tad better, back in general was the same and arms were up this time..   I'm ok with it,, I had a little hissy fit on my one arm rows when I couldn't get the straps to secure on the last set... TOH will tell you it was more than that.. lol   I just put my headphones on and said "don't talk to me for a minute"


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 18, 2008)

katt said:


> It's a full hour.....with only about 5 minutes of warm up & cool down.. it's brutal..



Basically you pay em to kick your ass?


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Basically you pay em to kick your ass?



Exactly...


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 18, 2008)

nice one arm DB rows, katt!
you're upping the weight with each set and still able to keep your 10 reps!


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> nice one arm DB rows, katt!
> you're upping the weight with each set and still able to keep your 10 reps!




yeah, sometimes it works... but I still can't do the friggin pullups.. lol


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 18, 2008)

katt said:


> but I still can't do the friggin pullups.. lol



Join the club.  Arch and I are charter members.    That is one exercise that no matter what I do, I can never get past a certain point.


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 18, 2008)

katt said:


> Today 's wo
> 
> pullups bw 1x3, 1x3 + 2 neg, 1x1 + 2 negatives..
> 
> ...


holy smokes. katt you still amaze me!


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Join the club.  Arch and I are charter members.    That is one exercise that no matter what I do, I can never get past a certain point.




YAY - I'm not the only one in this club!!!


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2008)

SheLifts said:


> holy smokes. katt you still amaze me!



Hey thanks!


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 18, 2008)

Doing good Katt.  No wonder TOH is so strong, hes gotta keep up with you!!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 19, 2008)

katt said:


> YAY - I'm not the only one in this club!!!



Im in! 

Christ on a bike - look at those DB rows  Fuuuuuuuuck . . . . .


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 19, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Join the club.  Arch and I are charter members.    That is one exercise that no matter what I do, I can never get past a certain point.



yeah... me too...
but hey, looking at some of those pictures of your back in your profile, katt.. anyone would think you're a pull-up master


----------



## SheLifts (Mar 19, 2008)

katt said:


> Hey thanks!


One day you're going to have to teach me how to do that.


Hope you have a good easter katt!!

Remember, go lenient on the Cadbury's. Yummy!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2008)

I am a PROUD member of the pullup welfare team!!! Hope all is well Sister Katt!!!
Try doing some holds in the contracted position for as long as you can and then do a slow negative, that shold help with your strength, or at least I'm hoping it does in mine, LOL!!!


----------



## katt (Mar 19, 2008)

Archangel said:


> I am a PROUD member of the pullup welfare team!!! Hope all is well Sister Katt!!!
> Try doing some holds in the contracted position for as long as you can and then do a slow negative, that shold help with your strength, or at least I'm hoping it does in mine, LOL!!!



Pullup Welfare Team....        that's classic


----------



## katt (Mar 19, 2008)

Cardio tonight - 45 minutes ran most of the time with walk intervals.


----------



## katt (Mar 20, 2008)

DB Press (32.5) 1x10 (35) 1x11 (37.5) 1x10

DB Front Raise (20) 1x10 (22.5) 1x10 (25) 1x10

Side Lateral Raise (12.5) 1x10 (15) 1x10 (17.5) 1x10

Reverse Pec Deck (50) 1x10 (55) 1x10 (60) 1x7

Shrugs on the Forza machine (140) 1x10 (160) 1x10 (190) 1x10 w/straps

all in all this went well.. feeling pretty good today, not too terribly tired 

Today is higher carbs and cals.  1770   40 protein, 45 carb, 14 fat


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks good 

I've been meaning to ask, and this really does seem like a totally retarded quesion but - what exactly do you do in a spinning class?


----------



## katt (Mar 20, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Looks good
> 
> I've been meaning to ask, and this really does seem like a totally retarded quesion but - what exactly do you do in a spinning class?



breakdancing moves.. lol


No, it's an hour of stationary bike riding.. sprinting, ladders (spinning as fast as you can, standing up & jogging w/increased tension, then cranking the tension up all the way until you can barely move it) all in 20 - 45 - and 1 minute intervals...  then you take a 30 second or 1 minute break  while still pedaling... then you start all over again.   Sprinting kills me,, you have to lean forward and have you butt about 2 inches over the seat and those are 20- 45 and 1 minute intervals also..pedaling as fast as you possible can...its like stand up, sit down, stand up,,,,

It burns the hell out of your quads...


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 20, 2008)

katt said:


> breakdancing moves.. lol
> 
> 
> No, it's an hour of stationary bike riding.. sprinting, ladders (spinning as fast as you can, standing up & jogging w/increased tension, then cranking the tension up all the way until you can barely move it) all in 20 - 45 - and 1 minute intervals...  then you take a 30 second or 1 minute break  while still pedaling... then you start all over again.   Sprinting kills me,, you have to lean forward and have you butt about 2 inches over the seat and those are 20- 45 and 1 minute intervals also..pedaling as fast as you possible can...its like stand up, sit down, stand up,,,,
> ...



That sounds hectic! I just had images of loads of people literally spinning around and that didnt sound like something people over the age of 8 would be interested in .


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 20, 2008)

Your doing a great job Katt! Now i gotta match your cardio in 12 days.


----------



## the other half (Mar 20, 2008)

i can just see the pic in gaz's mind. a bunch of old hippies on mushrooms just laying on the floor and watching the colored strobe lights. woooooo,aaaaaaaa,far fucking out.


----------



## katt (Mar 20, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Your doing a great job Katt! Now i gotta match your cardio in 12 days.




Thanks Brutus,, I'm bumping it up to 4 days a week starting Monday....


----------



## the other half (Mar 20, 2008)

did she say "we"?


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 20, 2008)

the other half said:


> did she say "we"?



poor guy..... hang in there, dude.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 20, 2008)

nice couple of workouts Katt! how are you spending your Easter weekend?


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 20, 2008)

katt said:


> Thanks Brutus,, I'm bumping it up to 4 days a week starting Monday....



Dont wry we'll suffer together.


----------



## goob (Mar 20, 2008)

the other half said:


> i can just see the pic in gaz's mind. a bunch of old hippies on mushrooms just laying on the floor and watching the colored strobe lights. woooooo,aaaaaaaa,far fucking out.


 
Or, in Gaz's case, 8 gyrating sheep on a spinning roundabout found in a kids play park,


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 20, 2008)

shit, I've missed some good workouts in here. those DB rows a few workouts back are excellent katt! fantastic job


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 20, 2008)

katt said:


> DB Press (32.5) 1x10 (35) 1x11 (37.5) 1x10
> 
> DB Front Raise (20) 1x10 (22.5) 1x10 (25) 1x10
> 
> ...



This is a pretty sweet wo.
Do you home cook meals for you and TOH?  If so hes lucky as hell.  I have to stomach my own cooking, its not vary good tasting.


----------



## katt (Mar 20, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> This is a pretty sweet wo.
> Do you home cook meals for you and TOH?  If so hes lucky as hell.  I have to stomach my own cooking, its not vary good tasting.



Yeah, not very exciting though.. I usually bbq up a large batch of chicken/turkey, a big container of rice and we just eat that throughout the week.. our dinners are just salad & protein..    Except for the cheat meal, though,, then I can go hog wild..


----------



## katt (Mar 20, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> shit, I've missed some good workouts in here. those DB rows a few workouts back are excellent katt! fantastic job




ty Scar..


----------



## DOMS (Mar 20, 2008)

25 on the front DB Raise?  Very strong!


----------



## katt (Mar 21, 2008)

DOMS said:


> 25 on the front DB Raise?  Very strong!



Yes sir,,, and ty!


----------



## katt (Mar 21, 2008)

V Squat machine (194) 1x10 (214) 1x10 (224) 1x10

Front Squat (75) 1x10 (85) 1x10 (95) 1x10

LF Leg ext/Leg Curl/Calf raise tri-set
(180) 1x10 (70)1x10 (55) 1x15
(190) 1x8 (80) 1x10 (55) 1x15
(190) 1x6 (85) 1x8 (55) 1x15

Today's wo went well I started with the V squat instead of front squat.. leg curls and calf raise increased.. 

back to the low carb today..


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2008)

Excellent w/o's Sister Katt, lookin strong!!!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 22, 2008)

katt said:


> V Squat machine (194) 1x10 (214) 1x10 (224) 1x10
> 
> Front Squat (75) 1x10 (85) 1x10 (95) 1x10
> 
> ...



another solid leg-day!  are you and TOH supersetting on that tri-set?  it'd be easier to hold down that many places with two people rotating than just one, huh?


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 22, 2008)

great leg session katt those V-squats are looking great!


----------



## katt (Mar 22, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> another solid leg-day!  are you and TOH supersetting on that tri-set?  it'd be easier to hold down that many places with two people rotating than just one, huh?



ty Nadirmg.. Yeah we both do it, so it goes pretty fast.  The machines are kinda together anyway, so it makes it easier.


----------



## katt (Mar 22, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> great leg session katt those V-squats are looking great!



Thanks Scar - you getting back into it Monday?


----------



## katt (Mar 22, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o's Sister Katt, lookin strong!!!



Thanks Arch - you're always supportive..


----------



## katt (Mar 22, 2008)

Spinning today - I had a rough time keeping my heartrate under 85% today.. probably a combo of being tired from the previous week, plus the instructor was going balls to the wall today...   sprints, jumps, ladders, climbs.. I thought it would never end...


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Mar 22, 2008)

Spinning?  I'd rather eat sawdust and shit 2 X 4's


----------



## katt (Mar 22, 2008)

PeteTheGreek said:


> Spinning?  I'd rather eat sawdust and shit 2 X 4's




I thought you would have said your Pepsi & Ice Cream Diet...


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 23, 2008)

PeteTheGreek said:


> Spinning?  I'd rather eat sawdust and shit 2 X 4's



 funny as fuck!

Brilliant leg day Katt - christ, the low cals would wipe me out after leg day. I don't know how you can do spinning after a session like that either - i mean, 15 minutes yeah maybe, but an hour, dearie me . . . . call me an ambulance . . . . *gasp*


----------



## goob (Mar 23, 2008)

Great leg day katt.  Especially on the Front squats.  Great job.


----------



## katt (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks guys.... this morning we went in and did only 30 minutes of cardio... run/walk..  Crazy that our gym is open on Easter  

Anyway... we are going out to brunch this morning...

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 23, 2008)

katt said:


> Thanks Scar - you getting back into it Monday?



went yesterday actually. felt lazy so I thought I'd go.

happy Easter to you too katt. enjoy your brunch!


----------



## katt (Mar 24, 2008)

Incline DB Press wu (30) 1x10 (45) 1x10 (47.5) 1x10 (50) 1x6

DB Flat Bench (40) 1x10 (42.5) 2x6

Cable X-overs (22.5) 1x10 (25) 1x10, 1x8

DB OH Extension (55) 1x10 (60) 1x10 (65) 1x8

LF Cable Pushdowns (50) 1x10 (57.5) 1x7, 1x3

Dips bw - 1x6, 2x3

Today felt pretty good,, I kinda wimped out on the last set of pushdowns, but made up for it in the first set of dips..  Must have been all that carb loading I did yesterday.. yum... 

how can someone *not* like brunches... a plethora of food to pick from.. I had egg whites, turkey breast, pork w/hot mustard & seeds,,,,,  ooohhhhh and the smoked salmon, cream cheese and capers on pita bread... I kinda ate alot of that..


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 24, 2008)

Good chest session Katt!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2008)

katt said:


> how can someone *not* like brunches... a plethora of food to pick from.. I had egg whites, turkey breast, pork w/hot mustard & seeds,,,,,  ooohhhhh and the smoked salmon, cream cheese and capers on pita bread... I kinda ate alot of that..



I just finished lunch, but after reading that, I'm hungry again.    Smoked salmon!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 24, 2008)

Great w/o Sister Katt!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice work on the dips Katt.  6 reps is GREAT!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hiya Katt!


----------



## katt (Mar 25, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> Hiya Katt!




He's alive!!!


----------



## katt (Mar 25, 2008)

Spinning last night... I'm trying to hit Monday's & Saturdays..  I have to say, with the dieting I'm doing, that class is getting harder and harder... I'm getting more fatigued after each class..


----------



## katt (Mar 25, 2008)

Pullups bw - 1x4 + 2 neg, 1x2 + 2 neg, 1x1 + 2 neg

One Arm DB Rows (50) 1x10 (55) 1x10 (60) 1x10 last set w/straps

Rack Pulls (175) 1x6 (185) 1x6 (195) 1x6

Hammer Curl (27.5) 1x10 (30) 1x10 (32.5) 1x5

1 Arm Preacher (22.5) 1x10 (25) 1x10R/9L  1x5

All in all it went better than I expected given how tired I felt this morning.   The one arm rows I was fully expecting not to use straps this time, but it didn't happen. Rack pulls felt good today, pretty strong. 

By the time I got past the hammer curls I was spent and after the first two sets of preachers I just couldn't push any more.. I was done..

Low Carb day again... the only thing I'm eating besides protein, veges and a tad bit of evoo.. is my half cup of oats .. 

Tomorrow morning is a day off - YAY - but we probably will do cardio tomorrow night.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 25, 2008)

katt said:


> Pullups bw - 1x4 + 2 neg, 1x2 + 2 neg, 1x1 + 2 neg
> 
> One Arm DB Rows (50) 1x10 (55) 1x10 (60) 1x10 last set w/straps
> 
> ...



so how is the carb cycling working out for you, katt?  is it pretty rough?  and what's evoo?

rack pulls are looking good!


----------



## katt (Mar 25, 2008)

I guess I watch the food network too often  ..   evoo is extra virgin olive oil..  I sometimes use sesame oil too.

The low carb thing is good until about the 3rd day, then I'm just drained.. but, it seems to be working great for the fat loss.. I'll know next week when I get another bodycomp test done, and see how far I've progressed in a month.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 25, 2008)

katt said:


> I guess I watch the food network too often  ..   evoo is extra virgin olive oil..  I sometimes use sesame oil too.
> 
> The low carb thing is good until about the 3rd day, then I'm just drained.. but, it seems to be working great for the fat loss.. I'll know next week when I get another bodycomp test done, and see how far I've progressed in a month.



aaa, extra virgin olive oil.  yea, that's what i use with my eggs and when i saute chicken.  yummy stuff!

i'm interested to hear what your results are!  i may try some kind of carb cycling  once i'm done bulking.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2008)

katt said:


> The low carb thing is good until about the 3rd day, then I'm just drained.. but, it seems to be working great for the fat loss.. I'll know next week when I get another bodycomp test done, and see how far I've progressed in a month.



Are you cycling or just low-carbing it?


----------



## the other half (Mar 25, 2008)

katt said:


> I guess I watch the food network too often  ..   evoo is extra virgin olive oil..  I sometimes use sesame oil too.
> 
> The low carb thing is good until about the 3rd day, then I'm just*BITCHY...* but, it seems to be working great for the fat loss.. I'll know next week when I get another bodycomp test done, and see how far I've progressed in a month.


----------



## countryboy (Mar 25, 2008)

hhhmmm..  pretty cool.  Seems like just about anything goes..  

Even "mysterious" quotes...


----------



## the other half (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Pylon (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice work, katt.  Even on low carbs, that's a good workout.


----------



## katt (Mar 25, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Are you cycling or just low-carbing it?




cycling

Monday - Low Carb
Tuesday - Low Carb
Wednesday - Low Carb
Thursday - High Carb
Friday - Low Carb
Saturday - Low Carb 
Sunday - High Carb.

Then either Friday or Saturday night I have my cheat meal.. it seems to work, but that third day on Wednesday is a killer for me..


----------



## katt (Mar 25, 2008)

the other half said:


>



The truth comes out..... and YES - I GET BITCHY!!!!


----------



## katt (Mar 25, 2008)

countryboy said:


> hhhmmm..  pretty cool.  Seems like just about anything goes..
> 
> Even "mysterious" quotes...



Yup... but not as bad as Goobs or Gaz's... thank God... 

I try to keep it on the 'training track'  but it seems to slip every once in a while..lol


----------



## katt (Mar 25, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, katt.  Even on low carbs, that's a good workout.



Thanks Py..


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 26, 2008)

katt said:


> cycling
> 
> Monday - Low Carb
> Tuesday - Low Carb
> ...



That looks like Hell to me. How long do you have to keep this up for? A couple of months?


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 26, 2008)

Thats a sucky ass schedule Katt your fucking crazy for following it....thats why i like this journal no excuses and no easy ways out.


katt said:


> cycling
> 
> Monday - Low Carb
> Tuesday - Low Carb
> ...


----------



## katt (Mar 26, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> That looks like Hell to me. How long do you have to keep this up for? A couple of months?



Yeah, probably.  I am getting a 2nd body comp test done next week, so that will decide how I 'adjust' for the next month.  If I'm on track, then I'll stick with it....I'm kinda used to it, but I'm getting a bit grumpy... TOH can attest to that  



Brutus_G said:


> Thats a sucky ass schedule Katt your fucking crazy for following it....thats why i like this journal no excuses and no easy ways out.



Yep B - do it right or don't do it at all...


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 26, 2008)

katt said:


> Yeah, probably.  I am getting a 2nd body comp test done next week, so that will decide how I 'adjust' for the next month.  If I'm on track, then I'll stick with it....I'm kinda used to it, but I'm getting a bit grumpy... TOH can attest to that
> 
> Yep B - do it right or don't do it at all...



where do you get the body comp test done?  is it expensive?


----------



## katt (Mar 26, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> where do you get the body comp test done?  is it expensive?




At our gym. it's 10 bucks, so not bad.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 26, 2008)

Your really strong katt, oh is so lucky!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 27, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Your really strong katt, oh is so lucky!



i know, right?  i like strong girls, but not not the beastly muscular or vascular type.  it's a delicate balance to become strong and yet preserve femininity.  

how did you and OH meet?  at the gym??


----------



## katt (Mar 27, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> i know, right?  i like strong girls, but not not the beastly muscular or vascular type.  it's a delicate balance to become strong and yet preserve femininity.
> 
> how did you and OH meet?  at the gym??



Actually that is pretty much where we first *saw *each other... we both had "significant" others for quite a while, saw each other in passing when we were out and about,  then one night we met up and we were both unattached, so... that's all she wrote ......


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 27, 2008)

katt said:


> At our gym. it's 10 bucks, so not bad.



Katt, wouldn't it be cheaper to buy a BF caliper and you could do it yourself? I know my gym also does the body composition testing, but theres just something not right to me about someone else knowing how fat i am


----------



## goob (Mar 27, 2008)

katt said:


> Actually that is pretty much where we first *saw *each other... we both had "significant" others for quite a while, saw each other in passing when we were out and about, then one night we met up and we were both unattached, so... that's all she wrote ......


 
.....give it time, I'm sure OH will fill in the rest of that fateful night.


----------



## katt (Mar 27, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Katt, wouldn't it be cheaper to buy a BF caliper and you could do it yourself? I know my gym also does the body composition testing, but theres just something not right to me about someone else knowing how fat i am



Yeah probably, but I like the accountability.  



goob said:


> .....give it time, I'm sure OH will fill in the rest of that fateful night.



Yep,, I'm sure he'll fill in some more parts..


----------



## katt (Mar 27, 2008)

Today's wo

DB Press (35) 1x10 (37.5) 1x10 (40) 1x8

DB Front Raise (22.5) 1x10 (25) 1x10 (27.5) 1x6

Side Lateral Raises (15) 1x10 (17.5) 1x10 (20) 1x6

Shrugs on the Forza machine (160) 1x8 (180) 1x8 (200) 1x8

Seated reverse db flys (10) 1x10 (12.5) 2x19

We usually do the reverse pec deck, but the gym was too busy and we couldn't find a time when we needed it that it was available.. oh well.  

Carb day today... yams, rice & a bagel added.... yum yum yum.... I LOVE YAMS!!!!  Especially with Splenda and Cinnamon....


----------



## goob (Mar 27, 2008)

katt said:


> Yep,, I'm sure he'll fill in some more parts..


 
...so to speak.....


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 27, 2008)

Yams with splenda = delicious


----------



## countryboy (Mar 27, 2008)

That's what we need...  the "Paul Harvey" rest of the story...

Looking good on the workout...

For the BF% I bought the cheapo ($20.00) Accumeasure caliper.  Not that great (still learning how to get repeatable results)..  but it gives me a reasonable result..  right at home.

I asked some people at the gym to do it..  they keep forgetting their calipers, etc. always excuses.  So I sent away for the cheap-o one.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 27, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Yams with splenda = delicious



No doubt.  I like to use the brown sugar version of splenda for these.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 27, 2008)

countryboy said:


> For the BF% I bought the cheapo ($20.00) Accumeasure caliper.  Not that great (still learning how to get repeatable results)..  but it gives me a reasonable result..  right at home.
> 
> I asked some people at the gym to do it..  they keep forgetting their calipers, etc. always excuses.  So I sent away for the cheap-o one.



Yeah, i ordered one too. Figured it would be worth it just to be able to guage my progress myself. Im throwing my scales away this time and doing it all with a mirror and the calipers 

Oh and splenda on tatties ??? Ewwwwww ...


----------



## Pylon (Mar 27, 2008)

Sweet potatoes, not the regular ones.  That would be nasty.


----------



## katt (Mar 27, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Yeah, i ordered one too. Figured it would be worth it just to be able to guage my progress myself. Im throwing my scales away this time and doing it all with a mirror and the calipers
> 
> Oh and splenda on tatties ??? Ewwwwww ...



Yeah, I don't really go by the scale, because I really don't lose that much weight, per se,, It's only been about 5 lbs so far, but I can really tell by the definition thats coming out in my muscles... 

It was funny, because yesterday I had a doc's appt, so I had to step on the scale and it was at 141... the gal just looked at me with this   look on her face..  lol 

Tatties???? Is that what you guys call yams??  Crazy..


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 27, 2008)

katt said:


> It was funny, because yesterday I had a doc's appt, so I had to step on the scale and it was at 141... the gal just looked at me with this   look on her face..  lol
> 
> Tatties???? Is that what you guys call yams??  Crazy..



I've had that !! The nurse said to me 'Do you have lots of change in your pocket'!! 

Nah, a tattie is just any kind of potato really. But, i would never _ever_ put sugar on a tattie. No matter what kind of tattie. But i guess, desperate times . . .


----------



## katt (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh I forgot to log in that we did cardio last night... nothing special 35 minutes on the treadmill


----------



## Pylon (Mar 27, 2008)

Did you do it at the same time?  On the same treadmill?  Cause that does sound kinda special...


----------



## goob (Mar 27, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Did you do it at the same time? On the same treadmill? Cause that does sound kinda special...


 
Like this....





YouTube Video


----------



## katt (Mar 27, 2008)

OMG - we should totally try that... wouldn't that be fun!!!


----------



## goob (Mar 27, 2008)

katt said:


> OMG - we should totally try that... wouldn't that be fun!!!


 
Best choriographed dance routine I've ever seen.............................................................................outside of a gentleman's club.


So many times I.ve wanted to try that.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 28, 2008)

goob said:


> Best choriographed dance routine I've ever seen.............................................................................outside of a gentleman's club.
> 
> 
> So many times I.ve wanted to try that.



I love that video lol its the bomb.


----------



## katt (Mar 28, 2008)

Today was legs.. of all workouts that I didn't have strength or mental ability, this was the day.. 

Front Squat (75) 1x10 (85) 2x7

V Squat (194) 1x10 (214) 1x10 (224) 1x10

Tri set - Leg Ext/Leg Curl/Calf Raise

(160) 1x8 (70) 1x10 (55) 1x15
(160) 1x8 (80) 1x10 (55) 1x15
(160) 1x8 (80) 1x10 (55) 1x15

Didn't go as well as I had planned last night, I felt I had no strength in my quads today, and I broke down even before we started the workout  ..lack of carbs and hormonal I imagine..  Oh well, I'm over it now.. another day....

SPINNING TOMORROW!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## katt (Mar 31, 2008)

no spinning on Saturday...   We woke up to another foot of snow on the ground..   so,,, it just really really killed any ambition I had for anything that day.. it was a 'sit on the couch and watch movies all day'...  we're at our record for the amount of consecutive days with snow on the ground.. we've had 164" of snow to date... now I see why all those peeps here get a condo in Arizona for the winter..

Today's wo, was ok,, I just have to maintain the weights I'm at and not try to increase, I just get annoyed too fast when I put my expectations so high. I just have to remember I'm cutting and some things will have to stay put..

Incline DB Press wu w/30's 1x10, (47.5) 1x10 (50) 1x7 (47.5) 1x4

DB Flat Bench (40) 1x10 (42.5) 1x7, 1x8

Cable Xovers (22.5) 1x10 (25) 1x7 (20) 1x10

DB OH Extension (55) 1x10 (60) 1x10, 1x8

LF Cable Pushdowns (50) 1x10, 1x8 p/r 1x2 (40) 1x10 strict

Dips.. 1x4.. Then I did this whole... "lowering down and couldn't get back up" thing for three times before I gave up.. lol

And I *am *doing spinning tonight.. ha ha


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 31, 2008)

Good work girl! Yeah negatives are great on dips to help you up the weight you use.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 31, 2008)

I wouldn't do dips at all if it weren't for negatives!


----------



## the other half (Mar 31, 2008)

yes pylon, but do you laugh as  you are doing dips. that makes it so much harder. she is so funny on her dips and pullups.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 31, 2008)

There is sometimes laughter, but it's not me...just the crowd...


----------



## the other half (Mar 31, 2008)

what comes around goes around. in time they will be in aw.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 31, 2008)

katt said:


> now I see why all those peeps here get a condo in Arizona for the winter..



or... texas!!  
oh yea.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 31, 2008)

the other half said:


> what comes around goes around. in time they will be in aw.



They already are.  They all go "aww....look at him flailing away...."


----------



## countryboy (Mar 31, 2008)

katt said:


> no spinning on Saturday...   We woke up to another foot of snow on the ground..   so,,, it just really really killed any ambition I had for anything that day.. it was a 'sit on the couch and watch movies all day'...  we're at our record for the amount of consecutive days with snow on the ground.. we've had 164" of snow to date... now I see why all those peeps here get a condo in Arizona for the winter..



I can relate...  Where I am visiting (Northern Maine) they are over 200" of snow for the season, and they expect more...  

That is why I moved south..  (CT.)..  My only problem was I didn't move far enough south..  

Up here the workouts are:

Monday, weights, shovel snow with the big shovel
Tuesday, cardio, shovel snow with the little shovel
Wednesday, weights, shovel snow with the big shovel
Thursday, off, didn't snow..


----------



## the other half (Apr 1, 2008)

damn you CB, i was hoping to be the lucky #2000 poster. do you know how much fun i could have had with that.
now i just have to wait till #3000!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2008)

the other half said:


> damn you CB, i was hoping to be the lucky #2000 poster. do you know how much fun i could have had with that.
> now i just have to wait till #3000!!!!!



Let's get started then.  What are you waiting for?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 1, 2008)

Negative dips are a real treat.

IMO, just as helpful for strength gains that performing a full dip if the weight is right.

Laugh during sets all you want.  You're in good shape and clearly a happy person as well, keep up the good work!


----------



## katt (Apr 1, 2008)

Ok I'm starting with the dancing banana's   because my pullups increased today!!!!   Before I did them, I was thinking.. "ok, just get past the 3,,, get past the 3.."   Then, BAM,,, I got to 3,, then 4,, then OMG I can actually do another one... !!!!   How exciting!!  

Pullups on pegs 1x5, 1x4 + 2 neg, 2 + 2 neg.

1 arm rows (50) 1x10 (55) 1x10 (60) 1x10 the last two on each side were a bit sloppy.

Rack Pulls (175) 1x6 (185) 1x6 (195) 1x6

Seated Hammer Curl (27.5) 1x10 (30) 2x10

1 Arm Preacher (20) 3x10

I decided to just stay with the weights I had last time, but when I got to the last set of hammers I decided to stay with the 30's for one more set.  The preachers, I grabbed a 22.5 then started to do one and my form sucked big time, so I put it back and got the 20.. it seemed to work better for me today..


----------



## Pylon (Apr 1, 2008)

Great work!  Congrats on the pullups!

Wise move on the hammers, too.  I'm always willing (though not always happy) to sacrifice weight for form.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 1, 2008)

nice job on those pullups!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2008)

katt said:


> Ok I'm starting with the dancing banana's   because my pullups increased today!!!!



No wonder I haven't hit any PRs lately.  katt's been hoarding them all.  

Good going on the pull-ups.  We all know that 1 additional pull-up is the equivalent of about an increase of 10 lbs on a squat or bench press.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 1, 2008)

the other half said:


> damn you CB, i was hoping to be the lucky #2000 poster. do you know how much fun i could have had with that.
> now i just have to wait till #3000!!!!!



What do I win...


Katt,
Good job on the pull ups..!!

Yes, we need to remember form first...  Hearing this from the more experienced people helps to reinforce it for me too!


----------



## goob (Apr 1, 2008)

Excellent work on the pullups katt.

What are negs?


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 1, 2008)

nice work, katt.  yes i really feels good to up the reps on pull-ups doesn't it?  way to go!


----------



## katt (Apr 1, 2008)

goob said:


> Excellent work on the pullups katt.
> 
> What are negs?



Negatives


----------



## the other half (Apr 1, 2008)

she doesnt ever get excited about my


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2008)

the other half said:


> she doesnt ever get excited about my



Even when you're wearing that skimpy French maid outfit?


----------



## katt (Apr 1, 2008)

Tonight was 30 minutes of cardio.. run/walk on the treadmill...

And I didn't post my spinning class that I had last night..  because I was wooped after it!!  We had a "sub".. and the first thing out of her mouth was "I heard this class likes to go hard".... ok,, so we sprinted and stood almost the whole entire hour.. holy shit!  If that was the first class I had taken, I would have *never *gone back in there... lol


----------



## Pylon (Apr 1, 2008)

That's a rough class with an easy instructor.  I can't imagine a "tough" one...


----------



## katt (Apr 2, 2008)

Today is a day off - YAY.. I did go in for another bodyfat test, which was good!  double YAY.. I started out last month at 22.72% (yeah, I know) and today I was at 19.87.. and gained almost a pound of lbm..


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 2, 2008)

do you know what your bf% was in your profile picture?  just going by your pictures it looks way lower than the high teens.  

wtg on gaining lbm!


----------



## katt (Apr 2, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> do you know what your bf% was in your profile picture?  just going by your pictures it looks way lower than the high teens.
> 
> wtg on gaining lbm!




I think it was more, but I don't really know... I tend to have my excess in the hip/thigh area,, so I have to get down to about 16% for that to actually look the way I want it to...


----------



## Pylon (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrats on the progress!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 2, 2008)

just for the record...I bet you look GREAT now


----------



## katt (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks B & Py....


----------



## countryboy (Apr 2, 2008)

katt said:


> Today is a day off - YAY.. I did go in for another bodyfat test, which was good!  double YAY.. I started out last month at 22.72% (yeah, I know) and today I was at 19.87.. and gained almost a pound of lbm..



Most excellent!


----------



## goob (Apr 2, 2008)

katt said:


> Negatives


 
Ok, but what does that mean?


----------



## the other half (Apr 2, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Even when you're wearing that skimpy French maid outfit?



so you have seen my video on "youporn"?


----------



## the other half (Apr 2, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> just for the record...I bet you look GREAT now



just for the record.... she looks great all the time!!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 2, 2008)

the other half said:


> just for the record.... she looks great all the time!!!!



I think your just won the prize sir lol.


----------



## katt (Apr 2, 2008)

goob said:


> Ok, but what does that mean?



dumbass you don't know what negatives are???????  It's when you hoist yourself up to the top position of the chin with your legs and then as slow as you can hold on the way down...usually a minute or more if you can hold it that long.

I've heard that helps with strength for reps.

Sorry for the dumbass comment.... TOH made me


----------



## katt (Apr 3, 2008)

Todays workout just went,, that's all.. everything felt 20 lbs heavier than it really was..

DB Press (35) 1x5, 1x10 (37.5) 1x5

DB Front Raise (22.5) 1x10 (25) 2x10

DB Side Lat Raise (17.5) 2x10, 1x6

Rev Pec Deck (50) 1x10 (55) 1x10, 1x6

Shrugs  (160) 1x8 (150) 2x8

Higher carb day today... thank goodness!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 3, 2008)

great shrugs!! I'm so jealous!


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 3, 2008)

hey Katt, just stopping in to say hi, 
training seems to be going well, and GJ on the bf%!


----------



## goob (Apr 3, 2008)

katt said:


> dumbass you don't know what negatives are??????? It's when you hoist yourself up to the top position of the chin with your legs and then as slow as you can hold on the way down...usually a minute or more if you can hold it that long.
> 
> I've heard that helps with strength for reps.
> 
> Sorry for the dumbass comment.... TOH made me


 
I figured as much.  Well, either that or hoist yorself to the top of the lift and start insulting everybody around you.....

....which is what I'll be doing to TOH.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice w/out, Katt!



goob said:


> I figured as much.  Well, either that or hoist yorself to the top of the lift and start insulting everybody around you.....



I do that, but only in my head.  Didn't know there was an actual term for it!


----------



## katt (Apr 4, 2008)

Today's wo

V-squat (144) 1x10 (194) 1x10 (214) 1x10

Front Squats (75) 1x10 (85) 1x7, 1x8

Tri set - Leg ext/leg curl/seated calf raise

(160) 1x10   (70) 1x10   (55) 1x15
(160) 1x10   (80) 1x10    (55) 1x15
(180) 1x7    (85) 1x8     (55) 1x15

I went lighter today on squats and V-squats, but when really deep into the squat.. same for the extensions,, holding a little longer at the top contraction point...

Yeah Friday!!!!    Saturday is our cheat meal.... at PF Changs... I printed off the menu from online, and I must say... I can't even decide!! I'm a curry & peanut sauce kinda gal... Maybe I'll have them bring 4 dishes and I just take some from each...    I totally zoned in on "the great wall of chocolate" seven layer cake....

my stomach is going to hurt after that meal...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 4, 2008)

but you know it will be worth it!!!


----------



## katt (Apr 4, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> but you know it will be worth it!!!




*Totally *worth it!!!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 4, 2008)

I was told to call them "reward" meals instead of cheat meals...  Makes it sound more positive..  

How do you hold the bar on the front squats?  I tried them once and I didn't like the way I was shown to hold the bar..  (smith machine)..

Looking for options as I am not that flexible to hold it behind my head..  Well, I can do it, but it is not comfortable.


----------



## katt (Apr 4, 2008)

countryboy said:


> I was told to call them "reward" meals instead of cheat meals...  Makes it sound more positive..
> 
> How do you hold the bar on the front squats?  I tried them once and I didn't like the way I was shown to hold the bar..  (smith machine)..
> 
> Looking for options as I am not that flexible to hold it behind my head..  Well, I can do it, but it is not comfortable.



I hold it with elbows up and the backs of my hands resting on my shoulders.  The other half can't do his this was because of flexibility, so he crosses his arms in front and the bar rests on the delts.. I've done it this way also, less pressure on the wrists..


----------



## countryboy (Apr 4, 2008)

katt said:


> I hold it with elbows up and the backs of my hands resting on my shoulders.  The other half can't do his this was because of flexibility, so he crosses his arms in front and the bar rests on the delts.. I've done it this way also, less pressure on the wrists..



So it is similar to behind the head, but hands a little closer..??

The way TOH does it was how I was shown, and it felt uncomfortable even with the bare bar.  Didn't seem like I could hold it with any real weight on it..??

Will give it a shot like you described...  thanks!


----------



## katt (Apr 4, 2008)

countryboy said:


> So it is similar to behind the head, but hands a little closer..??
> 
> The way TOH does it was how I was shown, and it felt uncomfortable even with the bare bar.  Didn't seem like I could hold it with any real weight on it..??
> 
> Will give it a shot like you described...  thanks!




I guess.. but the bar is in front of your shoulders, not in the back.


----------



## katt (Apr 4, 2008)

like this


----------



## goob (Apr 4, 2008)

katt said:


> like this


 
How do you find that on your wrists?


----------



## katt (Apr 4, 2008)

goob said:


> How do you find that on your wrists?



When I get to heavier weights, I have to use the other grip, cuz it hurts my wrists like hell....


----------



## katt (Apr 5, 2008)

spinning this morning rocked... a little hard because my legs were a tad sore from the squats yesterday... but it was good!


----------



## katt (Apr 7, 2008)

Sunday was just tanning and abs..

hanging leg raises 3x15
rope crunch (40) 3x20
Ab crunch machine (30) 3x15

Today we are switching it up a bit.. 3 sets of 8 at the same weight and when we can do three sets, bump the weight up.

DB Bench (wu-35) 1x8 (42.5) 3x8

DB Incline (40) 3x8

Incline DB Fly (25) 2x8, 1x15.. my weight was way too light..

Dips bw 1x10, 1x5 + 2 negatives, 1x5 + 2 negatives..

single arm rope pushdown (15) 3x18

Single arm OH tri extensions (20) 2x8 .. (20) 1x8 (r) 1x6 + last 2 w/help (l)

Still working on what that weights should be.. we'll see.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 7, 2008)

love that your not only incorporating dips into your workout, but negatives as well!  

tanning and abs yesterday, ooh la la.

keep up the good work, katt.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 7, 2008)

nice workout Katt!!!!

so, out of curiosity, what kind of tanning lotion do you use?


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 7, 2008)

I prefer Banana Boat


----------



## katt (Apr 7, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> nice workout Katt!!!!
> 
> so, out of curiosity, what kind of tanning lotion do you use?



You know I don't know the name,, I went to this beauty supply place and they were having all there indoor tanning lotions 75% off.. so there was only one of them that I liked the smell of.. all the rest smelled like hemp and ugggghhh.. yuk!    But, it was a 27 dollar bottle for 7.95.. so I was happy. 

Outdoor tanning... I'm a bad, bad, bad, person... I use little to no sunblock  I prefer oil. banana boat, or something with that coconut smell.. yum! 

I let you know how my "to be" skin cancer is progressing in a few years..


----------



## katt (Apr 7, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> love that your not only incorporating dips into your workout, but negatives as well!
> 
> tanning and abs yesterday, ooh la la.
> 
> keep up the good work, katt.



Thanks sox... are you still posting somewhere?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2008)

katt said:


> I let you know how my "to be" skin cancer is progressing in a few years..



lol .... that was pretty funny. I'm the same as you, and I really don't need to tan


----------



## countryboy (Apr 7, 2008)

Working out, tanning...  Abs..  Yeow!

...  and a spinning maniac too!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 7, 2008)

naturaltan said:


> lol .... that was pretty funny. I'm the same as you, and I really don't need to tan



OK Mister........where the hell have you been? Good to see you!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm the same way....tanning lotion all the way


----------



## ZECH (Apr 7, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> nice workout Katt!!!!
> 
> so, out of curiosity, what kind of tanning lotion do you use?



I have about 8 different kinds of designer skin products. Great line!


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 7, 2008)

katt said:


> Thanks sox... are you still posting somewhere?



this is probably my last week on that new supplement, so you can expect an updated journal in about a week or two 

workouts are still going great, sitting in the sauna consistently after them has been a treat, and my shoulder (after getting that deep message therapy session) is nearing 100%.  

glad to see you're doing well.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 7, 2008)

Still kicking out some serious w/o's I see!!!


----------



## katt (Apr 7, 2008)

Spinning tonight.. it wasn't as "gasping for breath" as Saturdays class.. more muscle driven workout.. which was good..  

I'm really getting to like this more and more as time goes on..


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 7, 2008)

the other half filled me in on this spinning deal of yours, and you enjoy it???
Katt, you frighten me...


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Katt!

Still going great i see! Tanning too huh? Must be almost time for those update pics


----------



## katt (Apr 8, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hey Katt!
> 
> Still going great i see! Tanning too huh? Must be almost time for those update pics



Maybe in about a month 



lucifuge said:


> the other half filled me in on this spinning deal of yours, and you enjoy it???
> Katt, you frighten me...



Yeah,,, extreme biking... I enjoy it..


----------



## katt (Apr 8, 2008)

today's wo 

Pull ups on pegs 1x5, 1x4, 1x3 + 2 negatives

Bent over BB Rows (50) 3x8

Cable single arm pull downs (40) 2x8 (30) 1x8

Hyper extensions w/25 lb plate 3x8

BB Curl (50) 3x8

BB Drag (30) 3x8

Concentrations (12.5) 3x8

ok,, so I think I need to change up something in this back workout.. I felt I didn't get any type of middle back workout.. the BB rows.. I don't know what the hell is my problem with them,, maybe I'm not bending over enough.. and the bar hits my boobs and irritates me.. and when I pull the bar up to my lower chest it just feels weird.. I may have to change that one up next time.

The BB Drags where in the recent issue of muscle & fitness.. emphasis on the upper bicep.. I need to see if they have a youtube vid on this, I tried to keep my elbows back, and it's such a small movement I want to make sure I'm doing it correctly..  my shoulders where sore this morning so I felt alot of the stress there for some reason.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2008)

OK, doctor Tam Tam is going to speak now.... LISTEN  




Actually, if you're going to go outside to tan and it's the first time in a while, it's smart to use a self tanner for a few days before hand.  I'm actually taking my own advice and using one now (for the last couple of weeks), just because I know it's about to get nice outside and we're going to be outside at the track for hours every day.  Just be sure to get some sunscreen on your face, you certainly don't want wrinkles and racoon eyes.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2008)

What about a seated row or a T-Bar row Katt?


----------



## katt (Apr 8, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> OK, doctor Tam Tam is going to speak now.... LISTEN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm indoor tanning right now.. and I didn't say that before but I always put suncreen on my face.. 



Fitgirl70 said:


> What about a seated row or a T-Bar row Katt?



That's what I thought of this morning.. now that I've had a chance to see a you tube vid,, I realize that I was pulling the bar up too high in the first place.. it looks like it should just be pulled to your waist area

And for the drag curls.. I wasn't curling all the way up to my high chest area.. so I'll give them another go next week the *correct* way.. lol


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah i never liked BB rows i always do seated rows or DB rows for back.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 8, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Yeah i never liked BB rows i always do seated rows or DB rows for back.



agreed.  i like the DB rows the best.  if you hold the DB at a 45-degree angle and raise and lower it in the same way you would when you're sawing a piece of wood it TOTALLY hits the lats and bicep.

before a guy at the gym showed me that trick i felt i was working my tris and delts more than anything.  but since, it's become one of my faves 

BB drags??


----------



## katt (Apr 8, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> BB drags??



It's basically a bb curl,, but instead of the curl coming out in an arch in the upward motion,, your elbows are back farther and you drag it across your body..  it is suppose to take all the delt action out.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2008)

katt said:


> ok,, so I think I need to change up something in this back workout.. I felt I didn't get any type of middle back workout.. the BB rows.. I don't know what the hell is my problem with them,, maybe I'm not bending over enough.. and the bar hits my boobs and irritates me.. and when I pull the bar up to my lower chest it just feels weird.. I may have to change that one up next time.
> 
> The BB Drags where in the recent issue of muscle & fitness.. emphasis on the upper bicep.. I need to see if they have a youtube vid on this, I tried to keep my elbows back, and it's such a small movement I want to make sure I'm doing it correctly..  my shoulders where sore this morning so I felt alot of the stress there for some reason.




Solid workout, katt!

What's your opinion on those drags?  I've read about them but have never tried.

If you want to punish your middle back, try Yates Rows.  That's a bent-over row with your hands supinated and your back at a 45 degree angle.  That'll torch the crap out of it.


----------



## katt (Apr 8, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Solid workout, katt!
> 
> What's your opinion on those drags?  I've read about them but have never tried.
> 
> If you want to punish your middle back, try Yates Rows.  That's a bent-over row with your hands supinated and your back at a 45 degree angle.  That'll torch the crap out of it.




The drags were new, awkward,, but I definitely felt the burn in my biceps with only doing the 30 lbs... I think they could be a good one!

Yates Rows.. ..  any pressure on the lower back with the 45 degree angle???  I have a little issue with that..


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2008)

katt said:


> The drags were new, awkward,, but I definitely felt the burn in my biceps with only doing the 30 lbs... I think they could be a good one!
> 
> Yates Rows.. ..  any pressure on the lower back with the 45 degree angle???  I have a little issue with that..



I don't remember any pressure, but that could be because I wasn't paying attention to that.  If you need to, drop down to 40 degrees, or less if needed.  Also make sure to use a narrow grip.


----------



## katt (Apr 8, 2008)

Gotcha.. I'll see how those work next time. Thanks!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2008)

Great work Katt!


----------



## goob (Apr 8, 2008)

Good work katt.  THat spinning sure takes it out of you.

Not that I've ever ventured near a wheel-less bike y'understand.  Its the fear see?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2008)

goob said:


> Not that I've ever ventured near a wheel-less bike y'understand.  Its the fear see?



I was once rundown by a wheel-less car while cycling.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2008)

Great w/o Sister Katt!!! I absolutely LOVE the Yates rows!!! Does your gym have a Hammer Strength D.Y. row??? Those are incredible and no pressure on your back whatsoever!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 9, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I was once rundown by a wheel-less car while cycling.



But how did that make you feel?


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey Katt 

Hows things? I've read about Yates Rows too, but i watched a video of someone doing them and they looked like you'd have to be really strict with them. Let us know how you get on with them though


----------



## katt (Apr 10, 2008)

Today's wo

Box Squats (95) 2x8 (105) 1x8

Dead Lifts (95) 1x8 (105) 1x8 (115) 1x8

Leg Ext ss w/calf raises
(150) 1x8, (#8) 1x10
(165) 1x8, (#8) 1x10
(165) 1x18, (#8) 1x10

Will have to finish tonight.. I don't know on the box squats.. I was actually sitting on the bench and lifting back up,, I thought that's the way to do them.. start out in a back squat position standing, squat down and rest your bootie on the bench then press back up???   

Anyway.. that's it for now.. super slammed at work now.. almost too much so.. I don't like this time of year when I have to prioritize my piles of work by the hour..    I texted the OH the other day that I may need to take a lunch hour yoga class... lol


----------



## Pylon (Apr 10, 2008)

Yoga rules, but is not a day off, that's for sure.

Good on you for getting in your work even though the "real world" is hassling you!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 10, 2008)

Great job...  Nice to see the consistency.


----------



## katt (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah the real world pretty much sucks sometimes.... but then, isn't that why we take vacations??


----------



## katt (Apr 10, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Great job...  Nice to see the consistency.



TY countryboy   We are still trying to figure out the weights for our new routine, but it'll get there


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 10, 2008)

Your doing good girl keep it up. I just started my cut so now we are cut buddies again lol.


katt said:


> Today's wo
> 
> Box Squats (95) 2x8 (105) 1x8
> 
> ...


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 10, 2008)

katt said:


> Yeah the real world pretty much sucks sometimes.... but then, isn't that why we take vacations??



I hate not doing anything for more than one day.


----------



## katt (Apr 10, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I hate not doing anything for more than one day.




you mean you don't like just lying around on a beach somewhere?  That's my only teensey concern with our trip to Jamaica.. I'm so used to taking vaca's where you go, go, go, go,, that's just me..

I really don't know how I'll react if I have to just lie on the beach all day.. oh, yeah,, and drink.. lol


----------



## katt (Apr 10, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Your doing good girl keep it up. I just started my cut so now we are cut buddies again lol.




Nice!  Subway here we come...lol

btw.. nice avi there


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 10, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I hate not doing anything for more than one day.



word.



katt said:


> Today's wo
> 
> Box Squats (95) 2x8 (105) 1x8
> 
> ...



i'm likin' that superset action there.  really takes it out of you, huh?


----------



## katt (Apr 10, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> i'm likin' that superset action there.  really takes it out of you, huh?



It wasn't nearly as bad as the tri-set from the last time.. but, still, yeah,, it's hard.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 10, 2008)

katt said:


> I really don't know how I'll react if I have to just lie on the beach all day.. oh, yeah,, and drink.. lol



Oh the burdens we all must bear.


----------



## goob (Apr 10, 2008)

katt said:


> you mean you don't like just lying around on a beach somewhere? That's my only teensey concern with our trip to Jamaica.. I'm so used to taking vaca's where you go, go, go, go,, that's just me..
> 
> I really don't know how I'll react if I have to just lie on the beach all day.. oh, yeah,, and drink.. lol


 
Well....if yo get a restless on da beach mon, yo ca ask Mr rasta fo' some green 'erb.  You be relaxin' and sittin back, afta dat.

Oh, and you'll have to ask him like that, it's the only way they understand.


----------



## katt (Apr 10, 2008)

goob said:


> Well....if yo get a restless on da beach mon, yo ca ask Mr rasta fo' some green 'erb.  You be relaxin' and sittin back, afta dat.
> 
> Oh, and you'll have to ask him like that, it's the only way they understand.




lol... yeah I heard that you get asked a few times a day if you need any ganja... or anything else you desire..    we should really have a stoned smiley here... or maybe not..


----------



## katt (Apr 10, 2008)

Tonight was tanning & cardio.. 30 minutes running on the treadmill at 4.8 .. does anyone know what the incline should be set at for replicating running outdoors.. 2? 3?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 10, 2008)

doesn't your treadmill have a setting for variation??  I don't think a treadmill can accuratly do that anyway....but several hills thrown in could come close


----------



## katt (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah Billie I should probably do that.. or start running outside 

Today's wo

shoulder rotations
internal/external rotations

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press
(40) 1x8 (50) 1x8 (60) 1x8  starting at 60 next time 

Upright row (50) 1x8 (60) 1x8 (70) 1x6

Side Cable pull down (10) 1x8 ea side (15) 2x8
  I read this is suppose to give you separation in your front & medial delts

Bent over flys (7.5) 1x8 (10) 1x8 (7.5) 1x8  

Shrugs (140) 1x8 (160) 2x8

Cable Crunches (50) 3x20

Planks - 3 @ 60 sec

Funny how those bent over flys make me feel like such a wuss with the weights.. I picked up the 10's and they were just a tad too heavy to do these with proper form.. 

*It's Friday!!!!!  *


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 11, 2008)

good looking w/o, katt!  how's the cut coming?

btw, what creatine do you and TOH use?  i've been thinking about starting to take a scoop in my W/O shake and want to make sure i don't get ripped off with some crappy brand.


----------



## katt (Apr 11, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> good looking w/o, katt!  how's the cut coming?
> 
> btw, what creatine do you and TOH use?  i've been thinking about starting to take a scoop in my W/O shake and want to make sure i don't get ripped off with some crappy brand.



cutting.. it's at the really hard part for me right now.. the next 3% is just downright not fun.. lol

Creatine - we're not taking it at present, but we did the eas Phosphagen and I was really impressed with it, no bloat at all.. we got it thru dps nutrition and I don't remember what the cost was, but it was pretty affordable.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 11, 2008)

katt said:


> Tonight was tanning & cardio.. 30 minutes running on the treadmill at 4.8 .. does anyone know what the incline should be set at for replicating running outdoors.. 2? 3?



I read somewhere it's supposed to be 2.



katt said:


> Creatine - we're not taking it at present, but we did the eas Phosphagen and I was really impressed with it, no bloat at all.. we got it thru dps nutrition and I don't remember what the cost was, but it was pretty affordable.



Are you taking creatine mono Nad? If so i think you can take pretty much anything, it's all the same. But if you're using CEE you have to be more careful, and it is more expensive. To be honest, i've used both and the mono and CEE have the same effects, but with CEE you don't get any stomach pain.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 11, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> I read somewhere it's supposed to be 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you taking creatine mono Nad? If so i think you can take pretty much anything, it's all the same. But if you're using CEE you have to be more careful, and it is more expensive. To be honest, i've used both and the mono and CEE have the same effects, but with CEE you don't get any stomach pain.





katt said:


> cutting.. it's at the really hard part for me right now.. the next 3% is just downright not fun.. lol
> 
> Creatine - we're not taking it at present, but we did the eas Phosphagen and I was really impressed with it, no bloat at all.. we got it thru dps nutrition and I don't remember what the cost was, but it was pretty affordable.



it was recommended to me by someone else to do take creatine mono.  is the EAS phosphagen EEC or mono?  

thanks for the tips!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 11, 2008)

I've heard 1.5% incline replicates outdoors.


----------



## katt (Apr 11, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> it was recommended to me by someone else to do take creatine mono.  is the EAS phosphagen EEC or mono?
> 
> thanks for the tips!



mono


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 11, 2008)

yeah, I hear you on the "real world" thing...even though I am not technically out in it yet.

your workouts are still coming along great though katt, despite all that good to see the rotator cuff stuff, I started doing that today as well.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2008)

Excellent w/o's Sister Katt!!! Have you seen the hammer strength dorian yates row machine I was talking about??? If you have it I HIGHLY recommend it!!!


----------



## katt (Apr 12, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o's Sister Katt!!! Have you seen the hammer strength dorian yates row machine I was talking about??? If you have it I HIGHLY recommend it!!!




out of all the new equipment, we didn't get that one.. darn!!


----------



## goob (Apr 12, 2008)

katt said:


> lol... yeah I heard that you get asked a few times a day if you need any ganja... or anything else you desire..  we should really have a stoned smiley here... or maybe not..


 
We did have one, but it grew a form of artificial intelligence and came alive.  It's called Maniclion:-


----------



## katt (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice!

Well, the spinning was exactly how I thought it would be..... downright painful... of course we had the harder instructor today.. 

She kept saying "Challenge yourself!!" .. "work through the pain!"..."only one more minute!"...

My legs were burning so badly I just wanted to


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh i HATE that!!

I did a circuits class a few Mondays ago (please bear in mind i do legs on a Monday) and the instructor was like 'you can do it, feel those legs working', im not kidding, i thought i was going do die right then. She made us do about 200 BW squats THEN lunges THEN run around the room for 5 minutes. I was sweating like a bitch and looked like a complete lightweight, but all the time i was thinking to myself 'if you lot only knew the leg workout i went through this morning before i came here... '

Needless to say, i've never been back 

You did it though - Yay


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2008)

katt said:


> out of all the new equipment, we didn't get that one.. darn!!



 Thats a bummer!!! My hats off to ya for your spinning today, Good Stuff Sister Katt!!!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 12, 2008)

good work in the spinning class!  i seriously would have melted into a pile of wheezing patheticness.  

i picked up the EAS creatine and started it today.  thanks for the tip on it!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 12, 2008)

Great job on the workouts / spinning...

What BF % are you trying to get down to?

the way you are going you will DEFINITELY (sp?) get there


----------



## katt (Apr 14, 2008)

ok - so today's workout could have gone a little better... yesterday when we took our dumb-ass dogs for a walk, I had the male and for some god forsaken reason, decided he was going to lunge at some dogs in a yard.. I went down on the pavement,, crash & burn..of course I was in a tank top & shorts.. my knee got the worst of the road rash,, then my hip, back, elbow and hand took the rest..  and I might have broken my toe to boot.. good gawd!

DB Press (45) 3x8

Incline Press (42.5) 2x8, 1x6

Incline Flys (30) 3x8

Dips bw 1x9, 2x7

Cable one arm Tri pushdown (15) 3x8

we ran out of time - will finish up tonight


----------



## katt (Apr 14, 2008)

war wounds.. I had to get to work to resize the photo..


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2008)

And what was TOH doing while this was going on?


----------



## katt (Apr 14, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> And what was TOH doing while this was going on?



He was holding on to the female dog and trying to get the male after I lost hold of the leash....


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 14, 2008)

katt said:


> war wounds.. I had to get to work to resize the photo..



Rub some dirt on it and itll be fine. That must be one strong dog.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 14, 2008)

DAMN!

Glad you made out all-right (overall)....
You were able to make it to the gym..  

What kind of puppies?


----------



## katt (Apr 14, 2008)

countryboy said:


> DAMN!
> 
> Glad you made out all-right (overall)....
> You were able to make it to the gym..
> ...



St Bernards.... big ones


----------



## Pylon (Apr 14, 2008)

Yikes.  Hope that foot is OK!


----------



## goob (Apr 14, 2008)

Haha that would have been funny to see.

Knee looks painful, it looks like there is stone lodged in there.  Oh, well, at best it'll make an amusing anecdote when out with friends......


----------



## the other half (Apr 14, 2008)

these kind of  things only happen when we are just getting ready to go on a trip somewhere.

im gonna put her in a bubble two weeks before we go to jamaica.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 14, 2008)

katt said:


> St Bernards.... big ones



Get a saddle and a bridle, I'll break 'em..  

Hope you heel quick..  (pun intended)


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 14, 2008)

Katt...I hate that you got hurt...it looks horrible!!! It's actually been warm enough there for shorts and a tank top???


----------



## katt (Apr 15, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> Katt...I hate that you got hurt...it looks horrible!!! It's actually been warm enough there for shorts and a tank top???



just Saturday and Sunday.. it was 70 degrees!!!!!  But this morning, I see the wind is blowing and there are more snowflakes falling again..


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 15, 2008)

Dear god - they must be very strong to pull you over. Hope you heal up quick Katt, you'll be wearing long trousers to the gym for a while huh? 

Can't wait for summer though! It's not far away


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 15, 2008)

katt said:


> just Saturday and Sunday.. it was 70 degrees!!!!!  But this morning, I see the wind is blowing and there are more snowflakes falling again..


----------



## katt (Apr 15, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


>




so why the hell is that so funny????   I swear if anyone in our area had suicidal tendancies they would have done themselves in this morning.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 15, 2008)

heya, katt 

bummer about the snow.  halfway through april!?!  
if i were there i'd point at the sky and say, 'no'.  like neo.  and make the snow stop.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 15, 2008)

that's some hatin' it road rash. St Bernards huh? I'm surprised that's the extent of the injury!

we had some snow flurries last night, nothing serious. today was gorgeous, sunny and around 11 (that's 11 degrees Celsius by the way)...but, I was inside studying


----------



## katt (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah guys.. it gets to you ... it did me yesterday. I didn't post my workout.. I was grumpy and my leg was throbbing all day,  But today's another day...it's cold,, my leg is still stinging and hurts when I bend it..

Yesterday's wo

Pullups bw 1x5, 1x3, 1x2

Yates Rows (50) 1x8 (60) 1x8 (70) 1x8 (starting at 70 next time)

Single arm Lat pull downs (42.5) 1x8 (40) 2x8

Hyper extensions (25) 3x8

Barbell Curls (50) 1x8 (55) 2x8

Barbell Drag curls (30) 3x8 (up this next time)

Concentration Curl (15) 3x8

I likes the Yates Rows alot better, I could really feel the contraction in the middle back.  The drag curls went better, new exercise and it takes a little focus for me to keep my elbows back and not bring them forward at the top of the move.

This weekend we are heading over to watch the Emerald Cup in Seattle - motivation weekend, plus a huge bag of freebies!!! YAY!..


----------



## DOMS (Apr 16, 2008)

Solid workout, katt!

I'm glad you like the Yates.  I take it that they weren't too harsh on your lower back?


----------



## katt (Apr 16, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Solid workout, katt!
> 
> I'm glad you like the Yates.  I take it that they weren't too harsh on your lower back?




No, not at all... I really liked that movement alot better than the bent over rows.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 16, 2008)

Good work Katt! I love yates row it allows you to go heavy and work hard.


----------



## katt (Apr 17, 2008)

today's wo - one more left then off to the Emerald Cup! YAY!

HS shoulder Press (ea side) (60) 1x8 (65) 2x8

Upright Rows (60) 1x8 (65) 1x8 (70) 1x7

Side Cable Pull Down (15) 3x8

Seated Reverse Flys (7.5) 1x8 (10) 2x8

Shrugs (140) 1x8 (180) 2x8

Ab crunch machine (35) 2x15

Hanging Leg Raise (supported) 1x10, 1x15, 1x10


----------



## katt (Apr 18, 2008)

Box Squats (95) 2x8 (105) 1x8

Deadlifts (95) 1x8 (115) 1x8, 1x6

Tri set Leg Extensions/Standing Calf Raise/Lying Leg Curl
(165) 1x8 (#8) 1x10 (70) 1x8
(165) 1x8 (#8) 1x10 (80) 1x8
(165) 1x8 (#8) 1x10 (80) 1x8

It was just a blehh workout today.... wasn't really feeling it, but it's done.. 

Off till Monday - Have a great weekend!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 18, 2008)

nice w/o's katt   you and TOH have a safe trip and have fun!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 18, 2008)

Short and sweet workout Katt!

Have a great weekend


----------



## katt (Apr 21, 2008)

ok back at it after the motivational weekend!  It was great!   Lots & Lots of freebies.. we dumped out our sacks of samples last night and got a good look at what we had.. I took a pic and will post it in a bit..  ok,, so besides all the protein powder supps,, the whole "theme" as we thought was "mood enhancement, focus & clarity"  lol... sign me up buddy!!!.....I took a few of each of those..lol

This morning we both took a product by muscletech called naNo Vapor.. .so.. about 10-15 minutes after I drank it, my face started getting hot and it was tingling,, as well as my hands.. very "unsettling" feeling.... I didn't feel all jittery,, just very hot..  but it passed in about 15 more minutes and I really couldn't tell if it actually helped my workout or it was all the food we ate this last weekend.. 

Anyway,, on to the workout

DB Press (35-wu) 1x7 (45) 3x8

DB Incline Press (42.5) 3x8

Incline Flys (30) 3x8

Dips bw  1x11, 1x7, 1x6

One arm rope pushdown (20) 3x8

One Arm DB OH extension (20) 3x8

went pretty fluid and easy today..   

I have some pic's of the guys & gals at the comp, along with an awesome photo of TOH and Bob Chicorillo (sp?) in the bodybuildng.com booth.

I'll post as soon as I resize them.

Happy Monday!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 21, 2008)

wb, katt.  glad you had a great time and got lots of freebies 

now get those pictures up!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 21, 2008)

did you see jamie eason????


----------



## katt (Apr 21, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> did you see jamie eason????




Was she suppose to be there??  There were so many running around I don't know for sure..  the 2000 Ms Oylmpia, Valentina Chepiga was there though, she looked pretty good, but I couldn't track her down in a booth to get a pic... darn.


----------



## katt (Apr 21, 2008)

om - here are the supplement samples we brought home..


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 21, 2008)

katt said:


> Was she suppose to be there??  There were so many running around I don't know for sure..  the 2000 Ms Oylmpia, Valentina Chepiga was there though, she looked pretty good, but I couldn't track her down in a booth to get a pic... darn.



i dunno if she was supposed to be there or not... but...


----------



## katt (Apr 21, 2008)

a couple more pics - men's & womens overall bb winners

Plus a gal from our gym that competed in fitness & figure - only 2 competitors in her height class in fitness... so she won..   She's the blonde on the far right


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 21, 2008)

great workout katt those dips have really came a long way! great job.

nice pics too. you weren't lying when you said you got a lot of samples!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 21, 2008)

are those some BSN products in the red packs??? I love BSN, but they are so high!


----------



## katt (Apr 22, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> are those some BSN products in the red packs??? I love BSN, but they are so high!




Yeah,, BSN was the main sponsor of the show..   but they didn't have any samples of No Xplode.. darn it..   but, there were alot of others..


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 22, 2008)

That is alot of samples. You'll have to let us know which you like best - must be a rare opportunity to get to try so many different things without having to shell out for them all 

Oh, and the lady from your gym looks great - what height is she? She looks quite short, but i can't tell because of her hair!.


----------



## katt (Apr 22, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> That is alot of samples. You'll have to let us know which you like best - must be a rare opportunity to get to try so many different things without having to shell out for them all
> 
> Oh, and the lady from your gym looks great - what height is she? She looks quite short, but i can't tell because of her hair!.



I think she is 5' 1" Sam.. she is short..   I thought her legs overpowered her in comparison to her upper body though..

The overall winner for the womens bb was under 5' I think,, she looked so tiny when she walked by me, but her muscles were pretty impressive!!


----------



## katt (Apr 22, 2008)

Today's wo

Pullups on pegs bw 1x5, 1x4, 1x3

Yates Rows (60) 1x8 (70) 1x8 (80) 1x8

Single Arm Pull Down (cables) (42.5) 3x8

Hyper Extensions (35) 3x8

BB Curl (55) 1x8 (60) 2x6

BB Drag Curl (40) 2x8, 1x6

Concentration curls (15) 3x8

K - so this morning I tried LG Sciences Cold Fusion EX.. nitric oxide/Creatine complex... oh.... my.....fucking....gawd...... I had never had anything that tasted as nasty as this did...   Fruit Punch.. a sweet beginning taste with the second taste being very strong and mediciney...    Plus I really didn't feel any effects during the workout...   I'll leave the rest of those samples for TOH..


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 22, 2008)

a solid lat and bicep w/o, katt  

ewww, that sample puke junk sounds pretty disgusto.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2008)

katt said:


> om - here are the supplement samples we brought home..



Nice haul!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 22, 2008)

Sounds like you were successful in your supps and in the gym.


----------



## goob (Apr 22, 2008)

katt said:


> om - here are the supplement samples we brought home..


 
Holy shit!   Nice.  THat will last a while.

So,... do you stir the dog into your shake, or is their a loading phase?


----------



## ZECH (Apr 22, 2008)

You've been nominated to try an At Large Nutrition product.


----------



## katt (Apr 22, 2008)

goob said:


> Holy shit!   Nice.  THat will last a while.
> 
> So,... do you stir the dog into your shake, or is their a loading phase?



They are random supplements - most of the pre-workouts are mix w/water & juice..   quite a few protein powders,  redline tabs, etc.

I don't think there would be any loading phase involved.


----------



## katt (Apr 22, 2008)

dg806 said:


> You've been nominated to try an At Large Nutrition product.



AWESOME!!!   I love trying products!!!!!


----------



## katt (Apr 22, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Nice haul!



Yeah baby...



Brutus_G said:


> Sounds like you were successful in your supps and in the gym.



Worked well - the one this morning I didn't think did anything... well, I was still feeling pretty pumped up 3 hrs later.. so I guess it did work


----------



## katt (Apr 22, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> a solid lat and bicep w/o, katt
> 
> ewww, that sample puke junk sounds pretty disgusto.



Sometimes you just have to put yourself out there and try new things.... lol


----------



## goob (Apr 22, 2008)

katt said:


> They are random supplements - most of the pre-workouts are mix w/water & juice.. quite a few protein powders, redline tabs, etc.
> 
> I don't think there would be any loading phase involved.


 
I think you need to read my comment again...


----------



## katt (Apr 22, 2008)

goob said:


> I think you need to read my comment again...


----------



## goob (Apr 22, 2008)

katt said:


>


----------



## katt (Apr 22, 2008)

I was implying that* I *was a spaz not you... or a tard.... or a .....


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 22, 2008)

boo..  er.. goob really likes that angry face today.


----------



## katt (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah I noticed he's posting them quite often.....

Is the boobster feeling a little angry today???  Maybe he wants to come out an play but no one will play with him.......


----------



## the other half (Apr 22, 2008)

i think that all the preworkout drinks are getting to her.


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> boo.. er.. goob really likes that angry face today.


 




			
				katt said:
			
		

> Yeah I noticed he's posting them quite often.....
> 
> Is the boobster feeling a little angry today??? Maybe he wants to come out an play but no one will play with him.......


 
the boobster.... i can live with that. almost.

The angry face was an auto-response posting, that got posted automatically everytime I was insulted and not here to wreak a terrible revenge in person...


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 23, 2008)

so, katt - how's the cut going?


----------



## katt (Apr 23, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> so, katt - how's the cut going?



So far, so good...


----------



## ZECH (Apr 23, 2008)

katt said:


> AWESOME!!!   I love trying products!!!!!



Did you pm Chris??
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/89312-i-need-some-people-test-our-products.html
Post #24


----------



## katt (Apr 23, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Did you pm Chris??
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/89312-i-need-some-people-test-our-products.html
> Post #24




Yup - just did 

Thanks!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 23, 2008)

Yw!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 23, 2008)

sweet Katt!!! Let us all know what kinds of cool stuff you get to try out!! I"m sooooo jealous! 

what weight are you at now?


----------



## Mista (Apr 23, 2008)

What grip do you use on your BB curl? I recently tried a closer grip with the bent bar and it really made my bis work.


----------



## katt (Apr 24, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> sweet Katt!!! Let us all know what kinds of cool stuff you get to try out!! I"m sooooo jealous!
> 
> what weight are you at now?



This morning was VPX NO Shotgun...I just shook it up and all I can say right now is "what the hell is up with all this foam on the top"    I'll let you know how this one works.. we are doing legs today..

Weight is about 132 today.. I'm still hanging on to a couple pounds from last weekend..



Mista said:


> What grip do you use on your BB curl? I recently tried a closer grip with the bent bar and it really made my bis work.



Pretty much just shoulder width on a straight bar.. seems to be working good.


----------



## katt (Apr 24, 2008)

ok, so besides the fact I was grossed out by the foam on the drink.. the taste was nothing to write home about.. but,, yeah,,,  buzz city.. but I didn't feel shakey or didn't feel like my heart was going to pop out of my chest,, but I was REALLY awake...lol

Box Squats (95) 1x8 (115) 1x8 (135) 1x8

Deadlifts (95) 2x6 (115) 1x6

Standing Calf Raise (#8) 2x10.. 

Seated Calf raise (175) 1x10

We have to finish up tonight.. I need to watch a YouTube on the deadlifts.. I just don't think my form was good and neither did TOH.. he thought I was pulling a little from my back..   anyway,, I'll see what I did after I find a vid.

The standing calf raise.. I really felt some pressure on the lower back today, so I opted to do my last set on the seated machine.

Back tonight for Cardio and tanning and finishing up legs.

Oh I always forget to post my cardio - spinning Monday, Treadmill Tues (45 min)..  and abs, of course..


----------



## goob (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey katt, you're going down... on m........ er, i mean in the "total destruction" tornament.  Yeah, thats it.






Phew, that was close...


----------



## katt (Apr 24, 2008)

goob said:


> Hey katt, you're going down... on m........ er, i mean in the "total destruction" tornament. Yeah, thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I take that as a challenge.. not in the "goob" kinda way.. but in the actual workout way...

It's on ..... I'm going to hurt bad after this one....


----------



## goob (Apr 24, 2008)

katt said:


> I take that as a challenge.. not in the "goob" kinda way.. but in the actual workout way...
> 
> It's on ..... and I'm so going to hurt afterwards


 
Yeah, it's going to be a lot of fun.  There will be a great deal of many sore people afterwards. 

It looks like it's going to be popular.  Aim for around a months time, and we'll get a thread up in training before the event.


----------



## katt (Apr 24, 2008)

Perfect timing... right after that I'll be recooping on a beach chair with a Red Stripe in my hand....lol


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 24, 2008)

thats a lot of weight on the calf machine Katt!! My legs are too short to do sets to failure, I can't get the machine up high enough to rack!!!!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 24, 2008)

wow that IS a lot of weight - w2g, katt!


----------



## katt (Apr 24, 2008)

It's not really alot of weight..    it's that machine w/pins that you sit in and you legs extend in front of you..    I totally couldn't do that on like a Hammer Strength machine w/ plates


----------



## katt (Apr 24, 2008)

Tonight I finished up legs

tri set  Glute machine/lying leg curl/LF seated leg press for calves.

(80) 1x8 / (80) 1x8 / (175) 1x15
(90) 1x8 / (80) 1x8 / (175) 1x15
(90) 1x8 / (80) 1x8 / (175) 1x15

short & sweet - just the way I like it...

Tanning was super hot... I was sweating... ewwww..


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 24, 2008)

don't sweat too much, you'll burn your 



......not that I know from experience or anything......


----------



## katt (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah B, I've done that.. it's not good.. The bed had pretty much been used all day until I got there, so it was toasty 

Today's pre-drink was from MHP - Maximum Human Performance - called Trac - Extreme - NO   Time released nitric Oxide/Creatine ..  nothing really to write home about.. taste was ok for "punch" since that's my worst taste in the world "fruit punch"  I don't know why, but I just can't stand it.. anyway,  really didn't feel any effects from it, no tingles, no "wide awake" feeling, no increased performance.. but then again, it may be one of those that you need to take a few times to notice a difference..  

Today's wo
HS Shoulder Press (ea side) (60) 1x8 (65) 2x8

Upright Rows (65) 1x8 (70) 2x7

Side Cable Pulldown (15) 3x8 - I think I'm going to ditch this one

Seated reverse Flys (10's) 3x8  could have done more weight but wasn't motivated to do so.. 

Shrugs (180) 3x8

I think we are going to change up the routine again,, I'm not getting anything out of this one..   for the next 6 weeks, probably going back to lower reps and volume for the last part of my cut..   Cardio I'm unsure of at this point.. whether to stay with what I've been doing or bump it up a notch.  . we'll see


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 25, 2008)

katt said:


> I think we are going to change up the routine again,, I'm not getting anything out of this one..



What was the goal when you started this routine?


----------



## the other half (Apr 25, 2008)

you just need to work harder, you slacker!!!!!


----------



## katt (Apr 25, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> What was the goal when you started this routine?



oh.... we're suppose to have a goal????     well, we are cutting, so it was just for the purpose of maintaining, bringing out separation, etc..  



the other half said:


> you just need to work harder, you slacker!!!!!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 25, 2008)

the other half said:


> you just need to work harder, you slacker!!!!!



He he he...  You're gonna pay for that one...


Katt,

What is the reasoning behind the workout drinks?  Is this something you have done regularly..?  Or just trying them?  I never really used any before, so the information you are sharing is great.

Keep up the good work..  Vacation is right around the corner.


----------



## goob (Apr 25, 2008)

katt said:


> oh.... we're suppose to have a goal????  well, we are cutting, so it was just for the purpose of maintaining, *bringing out separation*, etc..


 
Ah.... so we get down to the REAL reason you've been working TOH so hard......


----------



## katt (Apr 25, 2008)

goob said:


> Ah.... so we get down to the REAL reason you've been working TOH so hard......





He'll find out later who's name is *really *on that ticket to Jamaica


----------



## katt (Apr 25, 2008)

countryboy said:


> What is the reasoning behind the workout drinks?  Is this something you have done regularly..?  Or just trying them?  I never really used any before, so the information you are sharing is great.
> 
> .



We just got a bunch from the last bb show that we went to, so we're trying them out.. 

I don't know if they are really truly worth the $$ ... I've been using No Xplode prior and TOH uses Super Pump.


----------



## goob (Apr 25, 2008)

katt said:


> He'll find out later who's name is *really *on that ticket to Jamaica


 

Haha. You _did_ put down my real name did'nt you?  I was'nt christened goob y'know.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 25, 2008)

katt said:


> I've been using No Xplode prior and TOH needs a Super Pump.


----------



## goob (Apr 25, 2008)

katt said:


> I don't know if they are really truly worth the $$ ... I've been using No Xplode prior and *TOH uses Super Pump*.


 
Oh yeah???


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## the other half (Apr 25, 2008)

ya, its always funny when its about someone else.

thats ok, trip is already up there in age with me, i bet he has one of those also.

and when you young punk ass kids get to be our age, i will be nice enough to donate my "old, used penis pumps" to you.
(plus they make really cool hickies on katts boobs)


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 25, 2008)

this journal is starting to take on the demeanor of goob's or Gaz's journal lol.

great workouts though katt, I see you are still killing your legs with those trisets!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2008)

Great w/o's In here Sister Katt!!! Congrats on the 10 Year Anniversayry!!! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## katt (Apr 25, 2008)

the other half said:


> ya, its always funny when its about someone else.
> 
> thats ok, trip is already up there in age with me, i bet he has one of those also.
> 
> ...


----------



## katt (Apr 25, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> this journal is starting to take on the demeanor of goob's or Gaz's journal lol.
> :



   delete button!!!  where's the damn delete button !!!!



Archangel said:


> Great w/o's In here Sister Katt!!! Congrats on the 10 Year Anniversayry!!! Hope all is well!!!



Thanks Arch,, all is good... with the exception of a few posts...


----------



## katt (Apr 25, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


>







goob said:


> Oh yeah???


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2008)

katt said:


> HS Shoulder Press (ea side) (60) 1x8 (65) 2x8
> 
> Upright Rows (65) 1x8 (70) 2x7
> 
> ...



Once again, solid workout, katt!

Your ability to cut is amazing.


----------



## katt (Apr 25, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Once again, solid workout, katt!
> 
> Your ability to cut is amazing.



Thanks Domino's...lol

Yeah .. TOH wouldn't agree with you on the cutting... this phase is where I go from Nice to Witch in 5.3 seconds...


----------



## countryboy (Apr 26, 2008)

katt said:


> ...this phase is where I go from Nice to Witch in 5.3 seconds...



So, TOH needs to get faster than 5.2 ...

Congrats on the anniversary!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 27, 2008)

katt said:


> Yeah .. TOH wouldn't agree with you on the cutting... this phase is where I go from Nice to Witch in 5.3 seconds...



Gawd - i can totally empathise with you on that. I normally measure out 30g of nuts to take into work with me as a snack and the other day someone asked me if they could try some ... honestly, it was like flicking a switch ...


----------



## goob (Apr 27, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> this journal is starting to take on the demeanor of goob's or Gaz's *(and Sam's)* journal lol.
> 
> great workouts though katt, I see you are still killing your legs with those trisets!


 
Yea, noticed. Wonder why that is?


Great leg work katt!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 27, 2008)

hmmmm....first thing I see upon clicking the journal is a giant red peter pump....not even gonna ask....or look on the previous page


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 28, 2008)

goob said:


> Yea, noticed. Wonder why that is?



Yeah, there's a common denominator there ... starts with g ... or is it b ...


----------



## goob (Apr 28, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Yeah, there's a common denominator there ... starts with g ... or is it b ...


----------



## katt (Apr 29, 2008)

ok time to catch up on posting.. 

Saturday - Spinning
Sunday - off - it was finally nice so the day was yard work 

Monday's wo (am)
DB Press wu 35 1x8 (50) 1x8, 1x5, 1x7  lost focus on the second set

DB Incline Press (45) 2x8 ,1 x7

DB Flys (32.5) 3x8

Dips 1x9, 1x6, 1x5

Rope 1 arm pushdown (20) 3x8

1 arm OH Tri ext (20) 3x8  

Monday (pm) Spinning

Today
Pullps bw  1x6, 1x4 + 2 negatives, 1x2 + 1 w/help

Yates Rows (80) 1x8 (90) 2x8

Seated Cable Row (dual pulley) (35) 3x8

Hyper ext  (35) 3x8

BB Curl (55) 1x8 (60) 1x8, 1x6

Drag Curl (40) 1x8, 1x6, 1x5

Concentrations (15) 3x8 ea arm


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 29, 2008)

katt said:


> DB Press wu 35 1x8 (50) 1x8, 1x5, 1x7  lost focus on the second set



C'mon, you can tell us.  Was it TOH wearing that pink spandex outfit?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2008)

Excellent w/o Sister Katt!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 29, 2008)

nice pullups there Kitty Katt!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 30, 2008)

so I first off I thought that the workout you posted above was on total workout and was thinking "jeez, katt's getting prepped already for the Total Destruction!"

either way though, those are some great workouts katt, very nice dippage and pullups


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 30, 2008)

With those sorts of workouts i better pull my finger out if i wanna win this damned competition, lol.

Nice work


----------



## countryboy (Apr 30, 2008)

Good job Katt...!!

Jamaica is right around the corner...  woohoo...


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 30, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> With those sorts of workouts i better pull my finger out if i wanna win this damned competition, lol.



pull your finger out of WHERE?


----------



## katt (May 1, 2008)

Thanks guys.. yeah,, that would have been one huge workout if I did it together.. I haven't even had time to think about the total destruction workout this week..

One of the realtors that I work for had an accident with a couple of his friends this last weekend when they were goofing around in a Rhino ATV.. they rolled it and he is in the hospital with a head injury... needless to say he is one of the "busier" realtors I work for, so it's been a nightmare for me the last 3 days....   and all these nice other realtors that say they'll help... well.... lets just say everytime I ask someone to do something,, "can you drop off these listing papers?", "can you possibly call this prospect?" etc..  they are always too busy or can't do it for some obsurd reason...     This is one of those times that I really wish I had my license...   fucking slackers..

I just need this kind of motivation for the total destruction workout.... I'd be hauling ass...  Goob.... Gaz... watch out, cuz I'm bringin it!!!


----------



## katt (May 1, 2008)

Box Squats (115) 2x8 (135) 1x8

Sumo Deadlifts (135)1x6 (145) 1x6 (155) 1x4 r/p 1x3

Leg Extension ss w/HS Seated Calf Raise
(165) 1x6 (55) 1x15
(180) 1x6 (55) 1x11
(195) 1x6 (55) 1x10

Ran out of time to get hamstrings in.. have to go back this evening and finish up after cardio


----------



## Brutus_G (May 1, 2008)

Nice deads and squats Katt.


----------



## countryboy (May 1, 2008)

TD2008

KATT - the one to watch!

  I will be rooting for ya!  show 'em who's the boss!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2008)

Good lookin w/o Sister Katt!!! Great Deads!!! Do you prefer the Sumos or conventional??? I actually prefer the Sumos myself, just feels better on the back!!!


----------



## Witchblade (May 1, 2008)

katt said:


> this phase is where I go from Nice to Witch in 5.3 seconds...


From the South of France to Holland in 5.3 seconds?


----------



## goob (May 1, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> From the South of France to Holland in 5.3 seconds?


 
We should give her a job as a crack mule Witch.

That sort of courrier speed would revolutionize the drug trade......


----------



## katt (May 1, 2008)

goob said:


> We should give her a job as a crack mule Witch.
> 
> That sort of courrier speed would revolutionize the drug trade......



Crack Mule??????????


----------



## katt (May 1, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o Sister Katt!!! Great Deads!!! Do you prefer the Sumos or conventional??? I actually prefer the Sumos myself, just feels better on the back!!!




Sumos all the way Arch!


----------



## goob (May 1, 2008)

katt said:


> Crack Mule??????????


 
Sorry.  My mistake.  Maybe you'd prefer the executive 'entertainment' division?


----------



## Witchblade (May 1, 2008)

crack mule


----------



## katt (May 1, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> crack mule


----------



## katt (May 1, 2008)

Well,,, 35 minutes of cardio tonight.. was suppose to be more, but I was really tired and started getting a little dizzy..

must have been that overload of tomato basil wheat thins I ate today...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 1, 2008)

lookin good in here Katt!! Any big plans for this weekend??


----------



## katt (May 2, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> lookin good in here Katt!! Any big plans for this weekend??




The 7 mile run is this Sunday....  which I'm probably going to walk, because I haven't done any training whatsoever


----------



## Scarface30 (May 2, 2008)

great deads on the previous page katt correct me if I am wrong, but that is the first time I have seen them in here in a while? either way, great workout!


----------



## katt (May 2, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> great deads on the previous page katt correct me if I am wrong, but that is the first time I have seen them in here in a while? either way, great workout!



Yup - you're right.. I'm not sure why we stopped doing them..  never again - they'll always be somewhere..


----------



## katt (May 2, 2008)

HS Shoulder Press (60) 1x8 (65) 1x8 (70) 1x8

Upright Rows (65) 1x8 (70) 2x7

Front Raises (17.5) 1x8 (20) 1x8 (22.5) 1x8

Seated Bent over flys (10) 1x8 (12.5) 2x8

Shrugs (180) 3x8

I don't know why I have such an issue with picking the correct weight...lol  ok so we are suppose to do 3 sets of a certain weight & move up,, so I pick a weight... ok, that's too light.. I'll go up one... then,,, ok, that's too light... 

TOH and I had a discussion about me eating at maintenance for a week, then going back to cutting... anyone had experience with that??  Does it rev up your metabolism enough for me to go another 4 weeks after that?


----------



## nadirmg (May 2, 2008)

katt said:


> TOH and I had a discussion about me eating at maintenance for a week, then going back to cutting... anyone had experience with that??  Does it rev up your metabolism enough for me to go another 4 weeks after that?



i've never tried it, but whenever i get up to 150lbs i'm going to start cutting.  so i'm curious about that as well.  i don't think i could handle eating under maintenance for weeks on end


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2008)

katt said:


> TOH and I had a discussion about me eating at maintenance for a week, then going back to cutting... anyone had experience with that??  Does it rev up your metabolism enough for me to go another 4 weeks after that?



You may want to post this in the Diet & Nutrition forum.  Maybe one of the nutrition gurus would know.


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2008)

katt said:


> HS Shoulder Press (60) 1x8 (65) 1x8 (70) 1x8
> 
> Upright Rows (65) 1x8 (70) 2x7
> 
> ...



Good lookin w/o Sister Katt!!! Pickin the right weight is honestly SO hard sometimes!!! I have had some experience w/cutting and then upping the calories a week here and there, it works really good when your at a sticking point imo!!!


----------



## countryboy (May 2, 2008)

katt said:


> ....TOH and I had a discussion about me eating at maintenance for a week, then going back to cutting... anyone had experience with that??  Does it rev up your metabolism enough for me to go another 4 weeks after that?




Dunno?  I Am still trying to figure out what "maintenance" is..  LOL..

I only have 2 directions..  gain or lose..

Will need to nail it down eventually..

I know with the intensity of your workouts, you may just need to take a few days off an recharge..  If I was a Dr. that is what I would prescribe..  yeah yeah,,,  that's it!

Good Luck!


----------



## katt (May 2, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Dunno?  I Am still trying to figure out what "maintenance" is..  LOL..
> 
> I only have 2 directions..  gain or lose..
> 
> ...




Yeah, Yeah,,, I can do that


----------



## SamEaston (May 3, 2008)

Can't you just up the cals for a few days and see how you feel then? I know i've got to have one full day a week where i am eating at maintenance cals. Instead of having one big 'cheat meal' i'll increase all of my meals in one day by about 100-150cal, so that my metabolism gets the benefit of a whole days increased eating, not just a whole lotta food in one go. 

I dunno though, you might just have to try it and see!

Best of luck with the race Katt. 7 miles is okay, you're plenty fit enough so you'll do fine!


----------



## katt (May 3, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Can't you just up the cals for a few days and see how you feel then? I know i've got to have one full day a week where i am eating at maintenance cals. Instead of having one big 'cheat meal' i'll increase all of my meals in one day by about 100-150cal, so that my metabolism gets the benefit of a whole days increased eating, not just a whole lotta food in one go.
> 
> I dunno though, you might just have to try it and see!
> 
> Best of luck with the race Katt. 7 miles is okay, you're plenty fit enough so you'll do fine!




Yeah,, the more I think about it, the more I think I'll just do a couple days... a week would be too much for me. 

The race...lol.... yeah,, I've decided I'm going to walk it.. the main reason being that my step daughter is walking it as well as my future daughter in law that is 7 months pregnant.. so I figure this will be some good "girl" time, rather than me just jutting off saying "see ya later"..    That'll be next year


----------



## katt (May 3, 2008)

oh yeah , I forgot... I totally blew off spinning today..

and to boot, I didn't eat breakfast before I headed out to pick up our packets for the race tomorrow... so.. a stop by subway at noon.... I ate a WHOLE sub... a healthy chicken one, with everything they had except the pickles, oil & vinegar plus double the mustard ...lol  .. (they were 5 bucks ya know)... I ate half of it... was a little hungry.. and by the time I knew it the whole thing was gone.....


----------



## nadirmg (May 3, 2008)

good luck at the race tomo!
with all the cardio you do you'll be handing everybody's ass to them.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 4, 2008)

good luck katt. kick some ass


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2008)

Best Wishes in your race today Sister Katt!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 4, 2008)

you needed the carb up for the race


----------



## countryboy (May 5, 2008)

How did the walk go?

I hear ya on the $5 subs....  I get a foot long so I have 1/2 for later... 

5 mins later..

How do you feel with taking a bit off from the spinning..??  I bet it did wonders..  for TOH..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2008)

billie was right, you needed to carb up before the race.


How did it go by the way?

I have been seeing the commercials for the $5 foot-longs at Sub.  I kinda wanted to stop by there yesterday, but didn't.   Oh well -- we ate pizza anyway.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 5, 2008)

katt said:


> HS Shoulder Press (60) 1x8 (65) 1x8 (70) 1x8
> 
> Upright Rows (65) 1x8 (70) 2x7
> 
> ...



Itll work but try it for 3 days with a focus on carbs. I do low low med low low high repeat. Medium days i just maintain and high days i eat to gain a small amout of muscle like 1/6-1/7 of a pound. The idea is i can gain muscle on my carb days and lose fat on the low days.


----------



## katt (May 5, 2008)

The race went as well as it could for bringing a 16 year old that didn't want to even do it..   I walked it with her, so for me it was agony...  next year I'm getting her to bring a friend so I can run!!!!


----------



## nadirmg (May 5, 2008)

rofl!  walk?!?!  i hate cardio, but even I would rather run it than walk it...


----------



## katt (May 5, 2008)

ok so we missed the workout this morning, so we did it tonight - 

All sets 3 sets of one weight.. r/p for 30 seconds, then do the next set

Flat bench 
wu w/bar 1x6
wu (95) 1x4
(115) 9 r/p, 5 r/p, 4

Incline DB Press (32.5's) 1x14, 1x4, 1x5

Pec Deck (100) 1x12, 1x8, 1x5

CG Bench (75) 1x9, 1x5, 1x3

Cable pushdowns (40) 1x20 (too light) (50) 1x8, 1x7

This one felt pretty good... wasn't sure about the 30 seconds, thought it might be too long of a r/p,, but it was good.

Dips bw 1x6, 1x4,1x0 well does half count?


----------



## DOMS (May 5, 2008)

Solid workout, katt!

And yes, that half a rep counts...so long as it was the second half.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 5, 2008)

the dips are STILL impressive Katt!! They dont' hurt your shoulders at all?


----------



## katt (May 6, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> the dips are STILL impressive Katt!! They dont' hurt your shoulders at all?



No, not at all.... do they hurt yours?


----------



## katt (May 6, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Solid workout, katt!
> 
> And yes, that half a rep counts...so long as it was the second half.



Damn... lol


----------



## Brutus_G (May 6, 2008)

Good dips katt! Hows are the Rest pauses working?


----------



## katt (May 6, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Good dips katt! Hows are the Rest pauses working?



They are ok..   we cut it down to 15's on our rack pulls today... that was AWESOME!!  Damn it was hard!!


----------



## katt (May 6, 2008)

today's wo put me back on the Welfare Pullup team  I switched from doing it on pegs to the wider pronated grip... time to start working again..arghhh.

Pullups.. 1x2, 1x2, 1x1, 1x2  lol

Rack Pulls 15 sec RI between sets
(175) 5x5   will go up next time

Everything else was 30 sec RI's

T Bar Rows
(45) 1x12, 1x9, 1x7

Seated DB Curls 
(30's) 1x7, 1x5, 1x4

Prone incline curl 
(30) 1x12, 1x10, 1x8.. 

ok so the 30 seconds are ok,, but I think the 15's would really fry you quick!


----------



## countryboy (May 6, 2008)

Nice workout!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 6, 2008)

It's good that you found something you like just be careful RP is advanced and requires you to carefully listen to your body.


----------



## the other half (May 6, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> It's good that you found something you like just be careful RP is advanced and requires you to carefully listen to your body.



well hopefully she listens to her body better than she listens to me.

damn hoochie wont do anything i tell her to do!!!!!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 6, 2008)

the other half said:


> well hopefully she listens to her body better than she listens to me.
> 
> damn hoochie wont do anything i tell her to do!!!!!!!



Just do like i do and beat her with a stick no wider than your thumb or wedges will always work.


----------



## katt (May 6, 2008)

the other half said:


> well hopefully she listens to her body better than she listens to me.
> 
> damn hoochie wont do anything i tell her to do!!!!!!!



1)  Since *WHEN* do I listen to my body???

2)  Since *when* did I become a hoochie????????   


Just wait for the leg workout I come up with for tomorrow.....


----------



## King Silverback (May 6, 2008)

Awesome w/o's Sister Katt, gotta love the rest/pause thing too!!!


----------



## nadirmg (May 6, 2008)

what a crazy w/o with those short RIs, katt!  was your heart BPM up?  
i'm doing legs tomorrow too!  time for the three of us to kick some ass IM style.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 6, 2008)

wow...nice workout!


----------



## katt (May 7, 2008)

Today's wo - first 5x5 set - 30 sec ri's,, then all the remaining sets 15 seconds.   But, I would do mine then TOH would do his complete sets, so between ea exercise was probably 2 minutes.

Icarian Hack Slide - wu w/90  1x10
 (180) 5x5

LF Seated Leg Press (275) 1x12, 1x7, 1x6

SLDL (115) 1x7, 1x5, 1x4

HS Alternating Leg Curl (do one leg, then the other, then immediately do the next set)  (25) 1x10, 1x8, 1x6

HS Seated Calf Raise (55) 1x15, 1x10, 1x6..

Good workout today..


----------



## goob (May 7, 2008)

katt said:


> 1) Since *WHEN* do I listen to my body???
> 
> 2) Since *when* did I become a hoochie????????
> 
> ...


Nice OH.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 7, 2008)

katt said:


> 1)  Since *WHEN* do I listen to my body???
> 
> 2)  Since *when* did I become a hoochie????????
> 
> ...



That's pretty hilarious lol.


----------



## Mista (May 7, 2008)

What does HS stand for?


----------



## katt (May 7, 2008)

Mista said:


> What does HS stand for?



Hammer Strength


----------



## katt (May 8, 2008)

Last workout of the week...  Same RI's 30's for the 5x5, 15's for everything else.

BB standing Military Press 
(50) 5x5 - 30 sec RI's   this was too light 

DB Side Lateral Raise - (19.5) 1x11, 1x5, 1x3

DB Front Raise (20) 1x15, 1x7, 1x9

DB One Arm Rear Lat Raise (12.5) 1x10, 1x6, 1x5

Shrugs (160) 1x8, 1x6, 1x4

 Military press was too light.. DB front raise after my second set, TOH said "you need to get 6" for the last set,,, well, of course I had to do 9, so he called me a slacker...


----------



## countryboy (May 8, 2008)

Great job!

The R/P's are the BOMB...  gets the heartrate PUMPING..  Yeah mon..


----------



## SamEaston (May 10, 2008)

Gawd, things change fast around here, back to short RI's already?? 

Looks fun though  Good to see you're still keeping OH in check


----------



## b_reed23 (May 11, 2008)

hi Katt...have a good weekend?


----------



## katt (May 12, 2008)

ok - today starts my trial for the product "Nitor" by At Large Nutrition  At Large Nutrition - Nitor - The Ultimate Fat Burner


So, I read the directions on the Nitor and it says 2 tab's before workout and 2 tabs in the afternoon, then increasing to 3 tabs ea time. Well, so I really don't know how these are going to effect me, so I took only one tab this morning.. and I have to say, it made me pretty darn alert without my usually coffee.. no mind-blasting, shakey as shit, alert, but pretty focused and awake. I'll try the 1 tab for the first couple days then bump it up to two. 

Today's wo

BB Bench (wu w/bar) 1x6 
wu - (95) 1x6
(115) 1x7, 1x4, 1x3 - 30' s for RI's , from this set forward 15's

Incline BB - I had 35's down, but once I practically threw them up, I knew I had to bump it up a bit.
(40's) 1x18, 1x5, 1x3    

Pec Dec (105) 1x14, 1x5, 1x4

CG Bench (75) 1x13, 1x5, 1x2

Cable Push Downs (50) 1x12, 1x7, 1x5

Bench dips 1x10, 1x5... done

Here's the deal,, when I was spotting TOH on the second set of CG Bench, I had to pull the bar pretty hard and I felt a little "zinger" in my elbow..  So from here on out, when we do this, I need to have someone else spot him.. I think it's ok,, but I didn't want to push it for the rest of the workout.

All in all it went well,,, the true test of Nitor will be today and tomorrow, I'm back to my scheduled eating and usually very very hungry in between meals, which are every 3-4 hrs.   And since I totally blew the diet this last weekend... A little too much chocolate cake?????... it should be interesting.


----------



## katt (May 12, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> hi Katt...have a good weekend?




Weekend was good Billie!!  Lots of cake, food, cake and food....lol... 

How about your's?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 12, 2008)

it was tiring!  I ran the 5k then went to work for 7hrs  

why all the chocolate cake? Mothers day?


----------



## katt (May 12, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> it was tiring!  I ran the 5k then went to work for 7hrs
> 
> why all the chocolate cake? Mothers day?



You see...... I had this..... craving...... lol....  

and it all snowballed from there..


----------



## b_reed23 (May 12, 2008)

boy do I know that feeling....you start with a bite of cake, which leads to the piece of cake, which leads to the pan...which ends with you licking the pan clean and leaving chocolate on your forehead...that kind of craving??


----------



## katt (May 12, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> boy do I know that feeling....you start with a bite of cake, which leads to the piece of cake, which leads to the pan...which ends with you licking the pan clean and leaving chocolate on your forehead...that kind of craving??


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2008)

katt said:


> Here's the deal,, when I was spotting TOH on the second set of CG Bench, I had to pull the bar pretty hard and I felt a little "zinger" in my elbow..



 Exactly why did you have to pull so hard?   Was TOH slacking?


----------



## katt (May 12, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Exactly why did you have to pull so hard?   Was TOH slacking?




He kinda hit a wall about 3 or 4 inches from his chest and it wasn't going anywhere anytime soon......


----------



## countryboy (May 12, 2008)

katt said:


> He kinda hit a wall about 3 or 4 inches from his chest and it wasn't going anywhere anytime soon......



...  maybe if you saved TOH some of the chocolate cake, he would'a had the energy to get the rep done..  

Hope you heal quick.  Glad you enjoyed the cake!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 12, 2008)

Heal quickly katt i need my badass crew of lifters in top gear.


----------



## katt (May 12, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Heal quickly katt i need my badass crew of lifters in top gear.




Oh I'm good -----  TD 2008 baby... oh yeah....


----------



## the other half (May 12, 2008)

ok, so here is the deal. this is a new workout out program that we are trying out. 
i do negatives then she has to curl the bar back up to the top. that way we utilize every movement to the fullest. ya, that sounds good.


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2008)

Sister Katt, great w/o's going on in here!!! Sorry about the elbow, how do you spot him??? When I spot I use a grip like I'm gonna Deadlift, that way I can really pull it up good and comfortably!!! Hope its ok my Friend!!!


----------



## katt (May 13, 2008)

So last night I couldn't get to sleep... I mean, I get up at 4:15 in the morning and usually I'm out by at least 10.. last night I tossed & turned and finally got to sleep.. then my stupid ass dog decides that's the night he wants to get up three times to get drinks, go outside,,,etc, etc,,  so,, I got up at 12:30 - 2:00 and 3:30..   and when the alarm went off at 4:10... I did NOT want to get out of bed..   I didn't get up until 4:30, and took a dose of NITOR.. which I think was a little late, because it didn't start kicking in until half way through the workout..

Pullups 1x3, 1x2, 1x1, 1x1

Rack Pulls wu w/135 1x6 (155) 3x5 didn't do the last 2 sets 15-30 sec RI's

T Bar Rows (55) 1x10, 1x6, 1x4 w/15 RI's

Seated DB Curl (30's) 1x8, 1x5, 1x4

Prone Incline BB Curl (30) 1x18, 1x10, 1x8

Wrist Curls (30) 1x15

So I was supposed to do a 5x5 on the Rack Pulls, but by the end of the 3rd set, my back was telling me no..

And the friggin pullups..  we either have pegs which are about shoulder width apart (for me) or the only other option is a very wide grip, which I'm using now.. whaddever doesn't kill you makes you stronger right? 

Tomorrow I'm taking my dose earlier.. and bumping it up to 2 tabs ea time


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2008)

katt said:


> So last night I couldn't get to sleep... I mean, I get up at 4:15 in the morning and usually I'm out by at least 10.. last night I tossed & turned and finally got to sleep.. then my stupid ass dog decides that's the night he wants to get up three times to get drinks, go outside,,,etc, etc,,  so,, I got up at 12:30 - 2:00 and 3:30..   and when the alarm went off at 4:10... I did NOT want to get out of bed..   I didn't get up until 4:30,



That is a terrible feeling just lying there and watching the clock keep moving, knowing that in a very short time you have to get up and perform some physical activity.  I think all of us who work out early have gone through that at one time or another.  Hopefully it's just a one time thing.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 13, 2008)

I've been having trouble sleeping too Katt.... I have no trouble falling asleep, but I wake up 3 or 4 hrs later 

doesn't look like it hurt your workout too much though


----------



## katt (May 14, 2008)

Hey B - this product NITOR is working really well.. Check out my postings in the supplement section 


Today is a day of from wieghts - but will be doing cardio tonight


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2008)

Good lookin w/o Sister Katt!!! Great Pulls too!!!


----------



## nadirmg (May 14, 2008)

good job on getting out of bed and doing a kick-A workout on so little sleep


----------



## katt (May 15, 2008)

No workout this morning... I posted in the supplement section on my experience with upping my dosage of NITOR... which didn't prove to be good...

So.. no workout this morning.. change of plan.. legs tomorrow,, some upper push on Sunday a.m.

Tonight was just cardio..30 minutes on the treadmill 3.7-3.9 mph and 5 for incline.   I had some tunes cranking on the ipod.. lol.


----------



## katt (May 16, 2008)

Today's workout was legs

Hack Slide (180) 5x5 - 30 sec RI's

Seated Leg Press (295) 1x10, 1x7, 1x5  15's

SLDL (115) 1x10, 1x8, 1x7  15's

HS Alternating seated leg curl (25) 1x15, 1x8, 1x7  RI's,, do one leg then the other, repeat

HS Calf Raise (55) 1x17, 1x7, 1x6  15's

All in all, it went great!  I stepped on the scale this morning and I'm down 7 lbs from last weekend... probably 4 of it due to overeating & bloat.. but hey,,, it's all good.. I feel good, not tired, not run down.. which I usually am on a Friday..  

I've revised my diet and it seems to be working for me.. instead of my half cup of oats in the morning, I sub that with a bagel 2-3x a week,, then the remainder of the days are just protein & veges..  Keeps me on track, I'm still losing weight and I think I'm much easier to live with...lol..


----------



## nadirmg (May 16, 2008)

congrats on the weight loss!  
i agree with you that subbing something else for the typical bagel is nice every once in a while.  oats get old after months on end with no change.


----------



## the other half (May 16, 2008)

the only ones that think you are easier to live with is the dogs!!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 16, 2008)




----------



## katt (May 16, 2008)




----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2008)

Weight loss is weight loss Sister Katt, Congrats!!! Good lookin w/o too!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2008)

Whoa!!! 7lb in one week...can't beat that!!!!! 

I have been following the Nitor log, but I only have time to post in so many journals!!! And this one is more important


----------



## goob (May 17, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> Whoa!!! 7lb in one week...can't beat that!!!!!


 

Cut off a foot?


----------



## katt (May 17, 2008)

goob said:


> Cut off a foot?




No TOH.......


----------



## the other half (May 17, 2008)

damn "hoochie", least she could have done is told me.


----------



## katt (May 18, 2008)

Today's wo

BB Military Press wu (40) 1x6  
(60) 5x5 - 20 sec RI's

DB Side Lateral Raise (17.5) 1x12, 1x6, 1x6  15 RI's

DB Front Raise (20) 1x16, 1x9, 1x8   15 RI's

DB On Arm Rear Delt raise (12.5) 1x10, 1x8, 1x4   15 RI's

Shrugs (180) 1x10, 1x7, 1x5   15 RI's


Today we had a "rehearsal" for our hip hop performance tonight... all along I'm saying... nah,, I'm not nervous, nah,, I'm not nervous.. let me tell you ...the minute we stepped on that stage.. I was shaking like a leaf      I know Goob could put it better than that, , but you get the idea..lol


----------



## b_reed23 (May 18, 2008)

pics????  I wish my gym did something like this, it sounds like so much fun!! What was the music?


----------



## katt (May 19, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> pics????  I wish my gym did something like this, it sounds like so much fun!! What was the music?




No, it wasn't our gym,, it is a dance studio..   the music was a mix of random music.. it was really fun and everyone said we looked good.... lol

I'll see if I can come up with a pic..


----------



## katt (May 19, 2008)

Today's wo was a little tough today.. muscles were still fatigued from yesterday..

Flat Bench wu w/bar 1x6 wu (95) 1x5
(115) 1x5, 1x4, 1x3   30's

Incline DB Press (42.5's) 1x10, 1x4, 1x1.. lol    15's

Pec Dec (105) 1x10, 1x5, 1x3  15's

CG Bench (75) 1x9, 1x4, 1x3   15's

Cable Pushdowns (50) 1x14, 1x7, 1x4   15's

Dips bw  1x7, 1x3, 1x2  15's

Back to spinning tonight..


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2008)

Even with being sore thats a great workout katt!!  Great job!

Whats the current diet look like?  I had a carb up weekend this weekend and am going back to my normal diet this week but once I come back from vacation I gotta change things up the body has just stopped doing what I want LOL.  

Maybe you can dig deep in your brain and help me out.  I was thinking of finally cutting my dairy out and cutting back my carbs a bit more.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 19, 2008)

Great numbers sister Katt! Those dips are coming along fast soon youll need 25 pounds for 10 reps.


----------



## the other half (May 19, 2008)

hell she is still on the welfare dip program


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> hell she is still on the welfare dip program


----------



## katt (May 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> hell she is still on the welfare dip program


----------



## b_reed23 (May 19, 2008)

great lookin workout Katt!


----------



## katt (May 20, 2008)

Ughh... today's wo started strong... but that feeling left really quick.. I was starting to think..  but then I realized that we didn't get our recoop time this weekend.. so, it figures..  Upped the dosage to 2 tabs of NITOR this morning, all is going well..  I have noticed that my water intake is increasing.. I'm more thirsty than normal.  

I was suppose to do rack pulls today, but on the first attempt, I knew they just weren't happening.. there was just some "funky" feeling in my lower back, so I switched that today to seated pulley rows. 

Pull ups 1x4, 1x3, 1x3.. I was happy with these, they went better today

Dual Pulley Seated Row (42.5) 5x5  one arm then the other, no rest between

T-Bar Rows (55) 1x9, 1x5, 1x4

Seated DB Curl (30) 1x9, 1x4, 1x3

Prone Incline Curl (30) 1x15, 1x9, 1x7

By this time I was really hungry,, time to get home and eat !!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 20, 2008)

I wish the girls at my gym did pullups lol.


----------



## katt (May 20, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I wish the girls at my gym did pullups lol.



You could offer to help them...  Look at it this way,,, it'll give you a chance to grab some girls ass,,, whoops.... assist them ....lol


----------



## soxmuscle (May 20, 2008)

katt said:


> You could offer to help them...  Look at it this way,,, it'll give you a chance to grab some girls ass,,, whoops.... assist them ....lol



Perhaps thats why I want to be a personal trainer


----------



## soxmuscle (May 20, 2008)

I should also mention how lovely it is to see you still kicking ass in the gym.

Keep it up!


----------



## goob (May 21, 2008)

katt said:


> You could offer to help them... Look at it this way,,, it'll give you a chance to grab some girls ass,,, whoops.... assist them ....lol


 
Yes....thats why I cunningly disguise myself as a thighmaster and seated leg machine....


----------



## Mista (May 21, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I wish the girls at my gym did pullups lol.



So so true.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 21, 2008)

goob said:


> Yes....thats why I cunningly disguise myself as a thighmaster and seated leg machine....


 



kick ass workout Katt....I wish I could do pullups!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 22, 2008)

goob said:


> Yes....thats why I cunningly disguise myself as a thighmaster and seated leg machine....



LOL


katt said:


> You could offer to help them...  Look at it this way,,, it'll give you a chance to grab some girls ass,,, whoops.... assist them ....lol



 let me go find a hott, short, blond one with alot of attitude.


----------



## katt (May 22, 2008)

Yesterday was a rest day - no weights, no cardio - but I did take my usual dose of NITOR.. and I'm still awake & alert for the whole day... can I say... I LOVE THIS STUFF!!  I can definitely say this will be a continued part of my cuts from here on out... it's potent,, well worth the money imo     for that reason I give it two thumbs up!!

Today's wo was legs... and I don't know  is up with my back every so often,, my lower back just hurts,, maybe it's a genetic thing, my mom has rheumitoid (sp?) arthritis in her back... or maybe I'm just a dork..

Hack Slide machine wu w/90.. (180) 5x5  20 sec RI's

Seated Leg Press (295) 1x10, 1x6, 1x5  15 sec RI's

SLDL (115) 1x12, 1x6, 1x4  15 sec RI's.. good lord these were hard!

Hammer Strength leg curl (single leg) (30) 1x9, 1x5, 1x4  15 sec RI's

Hammer Strength Calf Raise (55) 1x15, 1x9, 1x7  15 sec RI's.. feel the burn..lol

Good workout today, the back thing was just freakin annoying.. but it was all good


----------



## soxmuscle (May 22, 2008)

Hubba hubba.. nice workout!


----------



## lucifuge (May 22, 2008)

These 15 second RI's are insane..... you know that right?
j/k


----------



## katt (May 22, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> These 15 second RI's are insane..... you know that right?
> j/k



Yeah,,, super hard,,, but you gotta shock the body every so often... right???


----------



## lucifuge (May 22, 2008)

katt said:


> Yeah,,, super hard,,, but you gotta shock the body every so often... right???



yep, and this is much better than jumper cables... well, unless you're into that sort of thing...


----------



## katt (May 22, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> yep, and this is much better than jumper cables... well, unless you're into that sort of thing...



.......


----------



## Triple Threat (May 22, 2008)

Uh-oh, TOH could be in trouble now.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 22, 2008)

Just watch your back sister katt you only get one.


----------



## katt (May 22, 2008)

One's enough!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2008)

still a kick ass workout even WITH  a sore back...


----------



## katt (May 23, 2008)

Today's workout was pretty good for a Friday.. I am looking forward to the next three days off and out of town..YAY!  Usual dosage again today of NITOR... 2 tabs in the a.m., 1 tab in the pm..  I think next week I'll up the night time dosage to 2 tabs as well

Standing Military Press (65) 3x5, 1x4, 1x3  20 sec RI's

DB Side Lateral Raise (17.5) 1x10, 1x7, 1x5   15 sec RI's

DB Front Raise (22.5) 1x8, 1x5, 1x4  15 sec RI's

DB One Arm Rear Lateral raise (12.5) 1x10, 2x6

Shrugs (180) 1x8, 1x6, 1x0- failed

Upped weights on the Press and front raise, everything else was the same weight as last time..


----------



## katt (May 23, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> still a kick ass workout even WITH  a sore back...




Thanks B!


----------



## vortrit (May 23, 2008)

Your workouts are still looking great. I need to post a few of mine again.


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2008)

Excellent w/o's Sister Katt!!! Your doing fantastic!!! Have a GREAT weekend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 23, 2008)

katt said:


> One's enough!!



 your the best.


----------



## katt (May 28, 2008)

ok, enough time off... lol... back to the workouts.. countdown.. 16 days till we fly off for Jamaica... ya mon..

Today's wo

Flat Bench wu (95) 1x6  (115) 1x8, 1x4, 1x3  30 sec RI's

Incline DB Press (42.5) 1x10, 1x2 1x1... lol   15 Sec RI's

Pec Deck (105) 1x10, 1x6, 1x4   15 sec RI's

CG Bench (75) 1x11, 1x5, 1x2

Cable Push Downs (50) 1x14, 1x6, 1x5

Dips bw 1x5, 2x2.. 

Flat bench was up by reps from last workout, CG Bench was up as well.. but by the end the dips pretty much just sucked..   oh well..

Haven't stepped on the scale.. will wait till Friday or Sat to do that and report the progress..  still this stuff does wonderful for curbing the hunger pangs during the day.. more water, less food... means a lean, mean....  working machine..


----------



## DeadBolt (May 28, 2008)

mmmm jamaica!

last i was there we climbed the dunns falls which was awsome...until I slipped and sliced my foot wide open LOL.

its all good the boat ride back we got trashed on rum punch!  man that shit was strong!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 29, 2008)

Good job on everything except the dips katt! the dips just suck.


----------



## goob (May 29, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Good job on everything except the dips katt! the dips just suck.


 
Fuck, at least she can do them un-assisted, I've seen many in my gym cannot.


----------



## katt (May 29, 2008)

Thanks guys.. dips are one of the things I really like to do, but it's just hard to have it as your last exercise of the workout.. 

today's wo was ok..

Pullups bw  1x3, 1x3 + 1 negative.. then I did a set just on the pegs instead of wide grip.. 1x4

Rack Pulls wu w/135 1x6,  (185) 5x5  20 sec. RI's.. 

T-Bar Rows (55) 1x10, 1x6, 1x4  15 Sec RI's

Seated Db Curl (30) 1x7, 1x4, 1x2  15 Sec RI's

Prone Incline BB Curl (40) 1x9, 2x5  15 Sec RI's

Good Golly, that 5th set on the rack pulls are killer!  When I get done, I feel like I'm going into a continual back bend the muscles are so tight.. 

ok, so yesterday I'm all good with the "awakeness" I usually have.. then about 3:30 I totally hit a wall or something and literally am dozing at my desk..  That hasn't happened in a long time and I'm saying to myself  is going on here??    I didn't get to spinning last night, so tonight I have to make that up and go do cardio.


----------



## katt (May 29, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> mmmm jamaica!
> 
> last i was there we climbed the dunns falls which was awsome...until I slipped and sliced my foot wide open LOL.
> 
> its all good the boat ride back we got trashed on rum punch!  man that shit was strong!




mmmmm rum punch... I remember that when I took my kids to the bahama's.. little did I know until later (much later) that when I asked for drinks for the kids without alcohol... well,,, let's just say the bartender at the resort didn't remember..


----------



## DeadBolt (May 29, 2008)

katt said:


> mmmmm rum punch... I remember that when I took my kids to the bahama's.. little did I know until later (much later) that when I asked for drinks for the kids without alcohol... well,,, let's just say the bartender at the resort didn't remember..



LMAO!  they are gonna try it one day matters well be in front of you LOL.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 29, 2008)

Back to back nights staying up until 3, obviously I haven't been able to get up and go when my alarms gone off.

Give me some tips to get to bed at a reasonable time...


----------



## katt (May 29, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Back to back nights staying up until 3, obviously I haven't been able to get up and go when my alarms gone off.
> 
> Give me some tips to get to bed at a reasonable time...



 





















Can't think of one.....    oh, wait,,,, get married, have a crud load of kids,, then you'll be too broke to go out at night...


----------



## goob (May 29, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Back to back nights staying up until 3, obviously I haven't been able to get up and go when my alarms gone off.
> 
> Give me some tips to get to bed at a reasonable time...


 
Super loaded gravity bong 10 mins before bed. Guaranteed.


----------



## katt (May 29, 2008)

Dang! You're answer was way better..


----------



## SamEaston (May 29, 2008)

katt said:


> Can't think of one.....    oh, wait,,,, get married, have a crud load of kids,, then you'll be too broke to go out at night...



Or you'll be so completely wiped out that you'll be desperate for some sleep and the kids suddenly wake up 

Thats why im not having any!

Hey Katt, 15s RI's huh?? What made you come up with that?? Are you finding any improvement from workout to workout? Honestly, on the low cals at the moment i sometimes feel like im on short RI's, even though i always take 60s. Low cals just drain the energy out of you huh?

Whats this NITOR stuff you're taking at the moment? Is it a thermogenic, appetite suppressant type thingy? Sounds good the way you describe it.

2 weeks till Jamaica too, how amazing is that! You, OH and a bottle of rum - fab! Actually i just remembered something, one of my friends had always wanted to go to Jamaica and her boyfriend booked a surprise trip for them last year. When she got back she told us that on the first day she had gone all blotchy and stuff, and her skin was really irritated. Turns out she had a sun allergy, can you believe that .. a SUN allergy ... in jamaica ... Christ, i think we laughed for a week!


----------



## katt (May 29, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Or you'll be so completely wiped out that you'll be desperate for some sleep and the kids suddenly wake up
> 
> Thats why im not having any!
> 
> ...



I have a thread going in the supplement section on it.. I'm a kinda "test rat" for this product right at the moment.. but, it's so potent, but awesome for cutting!!

The short RI's... it was Arch's workout and TOH just kinda ran with it..  it's totally brutal... but the 20's on the first 5x5 set is the killer especially with the rack pulls today... oh my friggin gawd...  It's working out ok,, a change up, ya know. ha ha..  but the low carbs makes it worse.  I think it would be awesome during a bulk! 

Allergic to the sun....no way!!   I don't think I'll have that problem.. hopefully..   Yeah,, me, TOH and a bottle of rum sounds pretty darn good... I've heard by the grapevine that they have a tour of the rum distillery there..  you can bet that's one we'll take.

Actually, we are both looking forward to the break in routine, I think we are both getting burned out with the gym and work schedules lately.


----------



## SamEaston (May 29, 2008)

Cool, i'll check that thread out Katt, thanks!

Yeah, you'll both be needing the rest from those crazy workouts. Mmmm ... rum ...


----------



## soxmuscle (May 29, 2008)

katt said:


> Can't think of one.....    oh, wait,,,, get married, have a crud load of kids,, then you'll be too broke to go out at night...



I love your enthusiasm but getting married before I can legally have a drink just isn't for me.  I guess I'll just have to take goob's advice and make a gravity bong...


----------



## goob (May 29, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I love your enthusiasm but getting married before I can legally have a drink just isn't for me. I guess I'll just have to take goob's advice and make a gravity bong...


 
I'll be VERY surprised if a well loaded, down in a one-er gravity bong does not send you to sleep sharpish.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 29, 2008)

goob said:


> I'll be VERY surprised if a well loaded, down in a one-er gravity bong does not send you to sleep sharpish.



We would gravity bong all the time at school and overtime my tolerance has grown (obviously).. Of course if I "down in a one" it, I'll be ko'ed but more so because I'll be in tears coughing, not because I'm stoned out of my mind.


----------



## goob (May 29, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> We would gravity bong all the time at school and overtime my tolerance has grown (obviously).. Of course if I "down in a one" it, I'll be ko'ed but more so because I'll be in tears coughing, not because I'm stoned out of my mind.


 
Know what you mean.  Just get really stoned, zoned right out.  I mean heroin type stoned, zombified.  sleeping should'nt be a problem then.

Katt:Sorry for turning your journal into.....er mine.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 29, 2008)

goob said:


> Know what you mean.  Just get really stoned, zoned right out.  I mean heroin type stoned, zombified.  sleeping should'nt be a problem then.
> 
> * Katt:Sorry for turning your journal into.....er mine.*



Haha, sorry about this Katt.


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2008)

Hope all is well Sister Katt!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 29, 2008)

goob said:


> Fuck, at least she can do them un-assisted, I've seen many in my gym cannot.


...or they maybe go down a couple inches and call that a rep...
oh...hiya Katt!


----------



## katt (May 29, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> ...or they maybe go down a couple inches and call that a rep...
> oh...hiya Katt!




Hey ya Burner!!  What's up?


----------



## katt (May 30, 2008)

Back is really feeling the workout from yesterday.. holy smokes!

Today's was good... until the second set when I went to use the bathroom and dropped my ipod in the toilet....daaaaannnggg..... 

BB Military Press (65) 2x5, 1x4, 2x3 20 Sec RI's

DB Side Lateral Raises (17.5) 1x10, 2x6 15 sec RI's

Front DB Raise (22.5) 1x7, 2x5

1 Arm rear Lateral Raise (12.5) 1x10, 1x6, 1x4

Shrugs -- I bailed on these today.. 

All in all it went ok..


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2008)

katt said:


> Hey ya Burner!! What's up?


keepn busy at work...about to 'deploy' to Vandenberg AFB (California) for three weeks...too bad not Travis AFB in Sacremento...coulda made a road trip...


----------



## katt (May 30, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> keepn busy at work...about to 'deploy' to Vandenberg AFB (California) for three weeks...too bad not Travis AFB in Sacremento...coulda made a road trip...



Yeah,,, coulda woulda shoulda..... lol


----------



## Brutus_G (May 31, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Back to back nights staying up until 3, obviously I haven't been able to get up and go when my alarms gone off.
> 
> Give me some tips to get to bed at a reasonable time...



75mg of benadryl 1 hour before you feel is a reasonable bed time. Youll be passed out.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 31, 2008)

20 sec RI! Thats madness! Great lifting Katt except the for the Ipod part lol.


----------



## goob (May 31, 2008)

katt said:


> Back is really feeling the workout from yesterday.. holy smokes!
> 
> Today's was good... until the second set when I went to use the bathroom and dropped my ipod in the toilet....daaaaannnggg.....
> 
> k..


 
I always said your taste in music was shit.

Boom Boom tat a tata boom tssssss!!!


----------



## katt (Jun 3, 2008)

ok - I'm good to go... new ipod.. 

Yesterday's wo was legs.. then we went back later that evening and did spinning.. which was totally hard as hell!  

Hack Slide (180) 5x5  20 sec RI's\

Seated Leg Press (295) 1x12, 1x7, 1x5  15's

SLDL (115) 2x7, 1x4   15's

HS Alt Leg Curl (30) 1x8, 2x5  15's

H S calf raise (55) 1x12, 1x9, 1x7.. 

today

Flat Bench wu w/95 1x4   (115) 1x5, 1x3, 1x2  30's

Incline DB (42.5) 1x10, 2x4  15's

Cable X-overs (20 ea side) 1x10, 1x6, 1x5  15's

CG Bench (65) 1x10, 1x5, 1x4  15's

Cable Push downs (50) 1x10, 1x6, 1x4  15's

Dips bw - 1x6, 14, 1x2   15's

ok, so while I was pretty wide awake after taking my usual dose of NITOR today, my energy went down the shitter... I expected that though, even with the supplement.. there's only so much you can do on a low carbs & low cals.. but we only have 5 MORE WORKOUTS!!  A week from Friday we'll be off to our vaca, and I can't wait for a little R&R time.. We are both getting really drained at this point..


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 3, 2008)

lookin good hun...great workouts!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 3, 2008)

whoa....nice benching Katt!!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 3, 2008)

Your kicking ass Katt just chug on and dont back down! Also work on that tan before you leave lol.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2008)

GREAT w/o Sister Katt!!!


----------



## katt (Jun 6, 2008)

workouts have been lacking.. yesterday we didn't make it

Pullups on pegs 1x5, 1x4, 1x3

T Bar Rows (55) 3x8

Single arm Iso Row (70) 3x6

Seated DB Curl (30) 3x5

Short workout today,, I was just not feeling it, really tired today, normal for the lack of food 

No short RI's today..


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 6, 2008)

I know the feeling, lack of food just makes me sluggish as hell. You on target for going on holiday though?? Hope you've bought a new bikini


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh and btw - i checked out your journal on that NITOR stuff. Seems like it's not available in the UK so i might have to wait a while. 

If you're saying it really is brilliant though i might look into getting it shipped over the water.


----------



## katt (Jun 6, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> I know the feeling, lack of food just makes me sluggish as hell. You on target for going on holiday though?? Hope you've bought a new bikini



I just bought one last year, so I really didn't need one... I'm _pretty _close to where I want to be.. lol


----------



## goob (Jun 6, 2008)

katt said:


> I just bought one last year, so I really didn't need one... I'm _pretty _close to where I want to be.. lol


 
I hope your not talking about the mankini you bought for TOH?


----------



## katt (Jun 6, 2008)

goob said:


> I hope your not talking about the mankini you bought for TOH?






We're heading over to Montaaaaana to attend a wedding... maybe he can try it out there..


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 7, 2008)

katt said:


> We're heading over to Montaaaaana to attend a wedding... maybe he can try it out there..




Thatd be sexy.


----------



## goob (Jun 7, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Thatd be sexy.


 
Wait a minute........you _want _to see OH in a mankini?????


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 7, 2008)

goob said:


> Wait a minute........you _want _to see OH in a mankini?????



Sarcasm is a bitch.


----------



## katt (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, we survived the wedding..needless to say TOH didn't have a chance to try out the mankini.. it rained and was very cold both days. 

Saturday we did get a wo in though

BB Military press (60) 3x10

DB Side Lateral flys (17.5) 3x10

DB Front Raises (22) 3x10

Arnold Presses (30) 1x10

Shrugs w/oly bar  (135) 3x8


This morning was pretty much a waste... our minds were not there.   I'll post that after work..  Spinning tonight


----------



## katt (Jun 10, 2008)

Yesterday's wo - Flat bench (95) 1x6 (115) 1x4, 1x2 (95) 1x2

Incline DB Press (40) 2x10, 1x7

Pec Dec (100) 1x10, 2x8

Cable Pushdown (40) 3x10

Dips - bw 3x6

Yesterday's attempt was just that, an attempt... both our minds weren't in it at all.  I am continuing to take the normal dosage of NITOR each day, and am still impressed with it.. 

Spinning last night was difficult.. the instructor did more standing sprints than I'm used to.  so it was really really hard.

Today was ok

Pullups  bw 1x5, 1x4, 1x3

T Bar Row (55) 3x8

Iso 1 arm Row (70) 3x5

Seated DB Curl (30) 2x5, 1x4

Prone BB Curl (40) 2x6, 1x4.. i think 

I went home, got ready for work, ate some breakfast and had to lay down for about 30 minutes and actually fell asleep.. 

i'll be really glad when Friday gets here


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 11, 2008)

Impressive Pullups Katt. I've pretty much given up on doing bw pullups, it's just ridiculous that i can't pullup my own bodyweight but hey ho ... life goes on 

So what ... 2 gym sessions left now??


----------



## goob (Jun 11, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Impressive Pullups Katt.


 
Word.

I bet katt looks smoking in her bikini. _ Cough_***photos***_Cough._ Ahem.


----------



## katt (Jun 11, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Impressive Pullups Katt. I've pretty much given up on doing bw pullups, it's just ridiculous that i can't pullup my own bodyweight but hey ho ... life goes on
> 
> So what ... 2 gym sessions left now??



Well... since we skipped today.... maybe 2... motivation is really going down in a big way.. 

Don't *ever *give up on the pullups!!!!!!


----------



## katt (Jun 11, 2008)

goob said:


> Word.
> 
> I bet katt looks smoking in her bikini. _ Cough_***photos***_Cough._ Ahem.




yeah,,, I'm sure we'll come back w/photos.... hopefully I'll have a suit on..


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 11, 2008)

hiya Katt!! I hope you both have a great time, and come back with lots of stories and pics for us!!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 12, 2008)

katt said:


> yeah,,, I'm sure we'll come back w/photos.... *hopefully I'll have a suit on*..



or some strategically placed coconuts


----------



## katt (Jun 12, 2008)

Exactly Sam  

Well, needless to say this morning, I overslept..  I didn't even think to re-check the alarm last night and it was set for an hour past when we needed to get up....

We are going to try to get our leg workout in tonight... but I know how that goes usually.... it doesn't....

We'll see


----------



## goob (Jun 12, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> or some strategically placed coconuts


 
...or starfish.

Y'know, just putting out friendly sugestions.


I guess in OH's case, an oyster would be all thats required....


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 12, 2008)

goob said:


> ...or starfish.
> 
> Y'know, just putting out friendly sugestions.
> 
> ...



 man its getting cold in here.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2008)

goob said:


> ...or starfish.
> 
> Y'know, just putting out friendly sugestions.
> 
> ...



or just a piss clam heh


----------



## katt (Jun 12, 2008)

ok my last post till the 24th.... keep it going for me guys... we do have internet access until wednesday at the resort we're staying at, but i can't promise we'll be online... maybe a drunken online chat.. ha ha...

All I can say is... I'm tired,,, I'm burned out and I need a little R&R time... that's it.. that's all,... Chao..... Hasta la vista......Aloha.....Shalom .....




Hedo II .... HERE I COME!  YAY ======  NAKED WATER SLIDES!!!!!!!   
...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2008)

enjoy sweety and have a few drinks for me...ill be there in august to return the favor!


----------



## the other half (Jun 12, 2008)

goob said:


> Wait a minute........you _want _to see OH in a mankini?????



i look great in a mankini, unless i havent shaved for awhile. but dam does that tuck and tape start to hurt after awhile.
note to self. shave ass crack next time.:eek


----------



## the other half (Jun 12, 2008)

goob said:


> ...or starfish.
> 
> Y'know, just putting out friendly sugestions.
> 
> ...


you are just jealous, cause im going and you arent.



Brutus_G said:


> man its getting cold in here.


ya, thats it. it was really cold. thats why it was so small!!!! really!!!!



b_reed23 said:


>


dammmmm b, dont egg them on...



DeadBolt said:


> or just a piss clam heh


actually i just take the cap off of the chapstick to cover up with.



katt said:


> ok my last post till the 24th.... keep it going for me guys... we do have internet access until wednesday at the resort we're staying at, but i can't promise we'll be online... maybe a drunken online chat.. ha ha...
> 
> All I can say is... I'm tired,,, I'm burned out and I need a little R&R time... that's it.. that's all,... Chao..... Hasta la vista......Aloha.....Shalom .....
> 
> ...


AND I  WILL BE AT THE BOTTOM READY TO CATCH HER!!!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 13, 2008)

Have a great time Katt!! Watch out for friction burns on them water slides


----------



## goob (Jun 13, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Have a great time Katt!! Watch out for friction burns on them water slides


 
Or sand burns from the....oh....nevermind.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 13, 2008)

goob said:


> Or *sand burns from the....oh*....nevermind.



Sand burns from OH eh 


That's gonna chafe *ow*


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 14, 2008)

katt said:


> ok my last post till the 24th.... keep it going for me guys... we do have internet access until wednesday at the resort we're staying at, but i can't promise we'll be online... maybe a drunken online chat.. ha ha...
> 
> All I can say is... I'm tired,,, I'm burned out and I need a little R&R time... that's it.. that's all,... Chao..... Hasta la vista......Aloha.....Shalom .....
> 
> ...



You guys have fun.


----------



## katt (Jun 17, 2008)

Holla from Jamaica!!   Too much food, too much sun and alot of fun..

We haven't hit Hedo yet,, but it is on the list!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 17, 2008)

Sounds like vacation is going well.  Is TOH behaving himself?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 17, 2008)

TT...what fun is that????  

Katt it sounds like ya'll are having too much fun!!!!!!


----------



## katt (Jun 17, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Sounds like vacation is going well.  Is TOH behaving himself?







b_reed23 said:


> TT...what fun is that????
> 
> Katt it sounds like ya'll are having too much fun!!!!!!


----------



## Mista (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## katt (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Mista!  

We are back at the original resort today,,,, again..   Only bad thing that's happened here is that there was a big toad in my treadmill when I got (hopped) on it....  needless to say, it was a squished mess on the floor behind me when I got done....


----------



## goob (Jun 19, 2008)

katt said:


> Hi Mista!
> 
> We are back at the original resort today,,,, again.. Only bad thing that's happened here is that there was a big toad in my treadmill when I got (hopped) on it.... needless to say, it was a squished mess on the floor behind me when I got done....


 
You could have just asked TOH to move.

Honestly katt, sometimes you are very impatient.


----------



## katt (Jun 22, 2008)

Hedo II was last night - awesome dance club... took a stroll along the nude side..


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 23, 2008)

why  ??????  did you and TOH put everyone to shame???


----------



## katt (Jun 24, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> why  ??????  did you and TOH put everyone to shame???



No, it was just a couple of "bigger" people there.... hence the reason for the  

Not very attractive..


TOH and I might have done something there....uh... maybe...


----------



## ZECH (Jun 25, 2008)

katt said:


> No, it was just a couple of "bigger" people there.... hence the reason for the
> 
> Not very attractive..
> 
> ...



Mites grow on chicken butts you know!
If you aren't telling, don't even mention naked!!


----------



## katt (Jun 25, 2008)

No naked pics.... eww.... lol


Well, since this week we are going to be slackers again at the gym, I thought I'd post some pics from the vaca.

I'm only posting the alcohol ones because I was floored at what we got in our mini-bar area..  They re-stocked and re-filled bottles every day at 11:00.. lol


----------



## katt (Jun 25, 2008)

and more pics


----------



## katt (Jun 25, 2008)

And a few more from our catamaran cruise we went on... you get on this thing, they fill you full of rum punch or red stripe beer (or both) then you get to the caves (where the people are swimming in the pic) and tell you to jump out of the boat and swim into the caves... lol


But, the caves were really cool,,, TOH and I had a floatation device around our waists... it made it alot easier... lol


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 25, 2008)

awsome pix!!! looks like you guys had a blast oer there!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 25, 2008)

Now you just got me jealous girl and then you tease me with that palm tree pick shame one you.


----------



## goob (Jun 25, 2008)

You do know the TOH can get viagra, theres no need to resort to that....


Great pics, the vacation looked great.  What was the average temp?


----------



## katt (Jun 25, 2008)

The temp is constant the whole year through... high 80's in the day,, high 70's in the evening.   I think ours was around 87 during the day and 77 at night..

the temperature was great,,, it's the humidity that kills you..    We didn't bring enough clothes to cover all the sweat and had to do laundry 

But you can always jump in the ocean or pool...lol


----------



## goob (Jun 25, 2008)

katt said:


> The temp is constant the whole year through... high 80's in the day,, high 70's in the evening. I think ours was around 87 during the day and 77 at night..
> 
> the temperature was great,,, it's the humidity that kills you..  We didn't bring enough clothes to cover all the sweat and had to do laundry
> 
> But you can always jump in the ocean or pool...lol


 
Clothes. pffft.  Who need clothes?

_(You can PM me the pics from the nudist beach)_


----------



## katt (Jun 25, 2008)

goob said:


> Clothes. pffft.  Who need clothes?
> 
> _(You can PM me the pics from the nudist beach)_




oh, I don't think you want to see those people... they were really gross....


oh yeah,,, and about the Palm tree.... didn't TOH share that I like em .... big....


----------



## goob (Jun 25, 2008)

katt said:


> oh, I don't think you want to see those people... they were really gross....
> 
> 
> oh yeah,,, and about the Palm tree.... didn't TOH share that I like em .... big....


 
Oh well, just don't be too hard on him.  Theres always extention surgery or toys for that......


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 26, 2008)

katt said:


> The temp is constant the whole year through... high 80's in the day,, high 70's in the evening.   I think ours was around 87 during the day and 77 at night..
> 
> the temperature was great,,, it's the humidity that kills you..    We didn't bring enough clothes to cover all the sweat and had to do laundry
> 
> But you can always jump in the ocean or pool...lol



Man that sounds perfect!


----------



## katt (Jun 26, 2008)

Honestly Brutus, that was as close to pure paradise that I have seen yet..

Once you get outside the resort, it gets ugly, because of the poverty.


----------



## the other half (Jun 26, 2008)

goob said:


> Oh well, just don't be too hard on him.  Theres always extention surgery or toys for that......



funny that you say that, cause i was actually thinking about having her favorite toy inserted as an extention. that way she cant use it when im not there.it will just be difficult to replace the batteries.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome back!

We went to Montego Bay for our honeymoon.  And yeah, it's ugly outside the resort.  Didn't stop us from wanting to stay though!


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow nice pics Katt!  You guys must be having a blast.


----------



## katt (Jun 30, 2008)

We did have a blast..  

This last weekend was our big 3 on 3 basketball tourney.. TOH's daughter was in a team "The Pink Twinkies"  lol...   they lost   but had a great time.. both days were hot though.. 100 at least, maybe more.. there were a lot of people with dehydration.  We only had one sprained ankle and one hurt knee,,, other than that the usual scrapes and scratches. 

Our workouts start tomorrow!  YAY


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 30, 2008)

Great to hear i can tell your ready to get back in the game.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 30, 2008)

what kind of workouts are ya'll gonna be doing?


----------



## katt (Jul 1, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> what kind of workouts are ya'll gonna be doing?




Well,.. none this morning..    I'm being such a slug... plus my diet is going down the shitter... 

We still need to talk about what we are doing this summer


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 2, 2008)

get your ass in thr gym!!!  vacation is over!


----------



## goob (Jul 2, 2008)

katt said:


> I'm being such a slug... plus my diet is going down the shitter...


 
Going bullemic is a bit far for a cut katt....

....or is it just that TOH has been doing the cooking recently?


----------



## katt (Jul 2, 2008)

goob said:


> Going bullemic is a bit far for a cut katt....
> 
> ....or is it just that TOH has been doing the cooking recently?



TOH  cook?????


----------



## katt (Jul 3, 2008)

DeadBolt said:


> get your ass in thr gym!!!  vacation is over!




  I know I know


----------



## katt (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi!!  I'm here,,, I'm here...

Well,,,, I *did *set the alarm this morning to go to the gym.. 

but I didn't make it...  


I'm still taking my dance class though..   


Holy shit.. I need to get some motivation.. my eating has gotten better.. but less of it because I'm not working out... and drinking too much,,, and going to bbq's.. oh yeah,, that goes along with drinking too much huh??  

REALLY... I"M GOING TOMORROW.... PROMISE..

maybe.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey Katt! Great to have you back!

Those pictures are absolutely amazing! Tell me, in one of them there is a guy up a tree. Is he about to dive off?? The caves look brilliant too .. slightly scary, but brilliant!

Im so glad you had a good holiday. What are you thinking for your next program? I know you must be feeling guilty about not going to the gym, but sometimes it's good to just coast and do what you feel like. You're so motivated the rest of the time, you can have a little break and not feel too bad about it im sure


----------



## katt (Jul 9, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hey Katt! Great to have you back!
> 
> Those pictures are absolutely amazing! Tell me, in one of them there is a guy up a tree. Is he about to dive off?? The caves look brilliant too .. slightly scary, but brilliant!
> 
> Im so glad you had a good holiday. What are you thinking for your next program? I know you must be feeling guilty about not going to the gym, but sometimes it's good to just coast and do what you feel like. You're so motivated the rest of the time, you can have a little break and not feel too bad about it im sure




Yeah, the guys go around with a tip bucket, and when they get 15 dollars one of the two of them will dive from the tree.. it is so incredibly high, it's scary.. I took a video of one of them going up the tree and hanging on by one arm, doing ab pikes.. these guys are in super shape and I figure about 5% bodyfat.. really incredible!  There is a great video on youtube that someone else had taken.. I'll try to find it and post it.

Our next program?  Don't really know yet... yeah, I'm really just coasting right now.. debated about just not posting at all and starting up in a while..but you see how that worked    I'm busy with the garden (which looks like shit) and trying to work on my golf game (which is hilarious seeings I have only golfed two times in my whole life.. ha ha)  but, yeah, just basically enjoying what little summer we will have here..

I'll be back at the gym,, I think I may have been cresting the "burn out" when we were on vacation, so... I'm just cruisin' now


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## katt (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey TT!    How's it goin'?


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 11, 2008)

katt said:


> Our next program?  Don't really know yet... yeah, I'm really just coasting right now.. debated about just not posting at all and starting up in a while..but you see how that worked    I'm busy with the garden (which looks like shit) and trying to work on my golf game (which is hilarious seeings I have only golfed two times in my whole life.. ha ha)  but, yeah, just basically enjoying what little summer we will have here..
> 
> I'll be back at the gym,, I think I may have been cresting the "burn out" when we were on vacation, so... I'm just cruisin' now




Excellent! Well you gotta enjoy the weather while you have it because we certainly don't! I think Britain has all of your rain at the moment, it's just non-stop 

Golf sounds difficult actually. I know im Scottish but i've never actually played golf ever, except crazy golf of course  And i was crap at that aswell   I dunno, i could just imagine me with a big metal stick trying to hit a tiny ball ... id end up tearing chunks of grass out of the green most likely


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 11, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Excellent! Well you gotta enjoy the weather while you have it because we certainly don't! I think Britain has all of your rain at the moment, it's just non-stop
> 
> Golf sounds difficult actually. I know im Scottish but i've never actually played golf ever, except crazy golf of course  And i was crap at that aswell   I dunno, i could just imagine me with a big metal stick trying to hit a tiny ball ... id end up tearing chunks of grass out of the green most likely



Haha i remember when i lived in England. It's never any fun when it just pours down none stop.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 12, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Haha i remember when i lived in England. It's never any fun when it just pours down none stop.



I know, it's totally crap.

And we just got the forecast for the summer. Guess what it is ... go on ...














... yeah, RAIN RAIN RAIN and a bit more fucking RAIN! I'm relocating


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 12, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> I know, it's totally crap.
> 
> And we just got the forecast for the summer. Guess what it is ... go on ...
> 
> ...



 Never! Rain in England , that's absurd! Oh well at least its sunny and hot as hell in maryland.


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2008)

This is Katt when she's in the gym....


This is how Katt feels today after not being in the gym for a while....


I'll be back..


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 25, 2008)

katt said:


> This is Katt when she's in the gym....
> 
> 
> This is how Katt feels today after not being in the gym for a while....
> ...


----------



## goob (Jul 25, 2008)

katt said:


> 1)This is Katt when she's in the gym....
> 
> 
> 2)This is how Katt feels today after not being in the gym for a while....
> ...


 
Wait....is this an Arnie question?

Ok..

1)Arnie - legendary bodybuilder.
2) er......looks like a great hog? sounds like one? fucks like one....ok, won't go there/ don't want to know. (I refer you to Gazopedia for more details...)
3) Terminator shades?


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, we have made it back to the gym,,, but haven't been posting.. 

Now I remember why we never took long extended breaks..

Can you say  OWWWEEEEE 

ha ha... it'll be better week by week


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 6, 2008)

Welcome back


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 7, 2008)

katt said:


> Well, we have made it back to the gym,,, but haven't been posting..
> 
> Now I remember why we never took long extended breaks..
> 
> ...



It's good to have you back you badass.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 7, 2008)

katt said:


> Well, we have made it back to the gym,,, but haven't been posting..
> 
> Now I remember why we never took long extended breaks..
> 
> ...



Yup, dealing with that right now myself.  Must be old home week around here...


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 8, 2008)

When are you and TOH gunna start posting some work outs again?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 14, 2008)

You need to get diligent and start posting again.


----------



## katt (Aug 14, 2008)

If I posted my workouts right now.. everyone would laugh their asses off....

like    is she doing those puny ass weights for..


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 14, 2008)

katt said:


> If I posted my workouts right now.. everyone would laugh their asses off....
> 
> like    is she doing those puny ass weights for..



That's what i always say to you.












psych


----------



## PreMier (Aug 14, 2008)

hi katt


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2008)

NT peeks in a random journal ... finds memories coming back about jamaica vacation. 

Funny ... but there are always some nude folks you'd rather not see naked, but once you hang out at a Hedo resort for a week or so, that really doesn't matter. It's like any other vacation except you don't need clothes.


----------



## katt (Aug 15, 2008)

PreMier said:


> hi katt




Heya P!


----------



## katt (Aug 15, 2008)

naturaltan said:


> NT peeks in a random journal ... finds memories coming back about jamaica vacation.
> 
> Funny ... but there are always some nude folks you'd rather not see naked, but once you hang out at a Hedo resort for a week or so, that really doesn't matter. It's like any other vacation except you don't need clothes.





Exactly...

We just made our reservations for next year..


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2008)

Excellent ... you'll guys will have a great time. I've read that Hedo III (where we stayed) has a lower age group that attend. If you two enjoy the party atmosphere, you could look into going with groups that attend regularly. We went to Hedo III with a group called the Hedo Hellians - great time!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 16, 2008)

...and maybe bring back some pics....


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 17, 2008)

Pylon said:


> ...and maybe bring back some pics....



hehe ... there is no time for pictures.


----------



## katt (Aug 18, 2008)

We didn't make our reservations for Hedo..   we made them for Couples Swept away..  that's were we stayed in June.   

On another note.. our gym progress hasn't been too good... I've had a nasty bug for the last 5 days that is just not going away...  hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to eat something....     this is not doing good things for my muscle mass, let me tell you..


----------



## katt (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 21, 2008)

katt said:


> We didn't make our reservations for Hedo..   we made them for Couples Swept away..  that's were we stayed in June.
> 
> On another note.. our gym progress hasn't been too good... I've had a nasty bug for the last 5 days that is just not going away...  hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to eat something....     this is not doing good things for my muscle mass, let me tell you..



So how are things going?


----------



## katt (Sep 22, 2008)

Actually good Brutus     The weather has been getting colder around here, we have been focused more on the gym the last couple weeks, which is good.. but I just haven't been posting.

I'll get back into posting my workouts soon..


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 22, 2008)

katt said:


> Actually good Brutus     The weather has been getting colder around here, we have been focused more on the gym the last couple weeks, which is good.. but I just haven't been posting.
> 
> I'll get back into posting my workouts soon..



You better cause i got a general idea what state you live in.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 22, 2008)

soo...ummm, workouts?? let's go.. lol

how are things, katt?


----------



## katt (Sep 22, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> soo...ummm, workouts?? let's go.. lol
> 
> how are things, katt?




Good - I needed to take a break from posting for awhile... it seemed like all of our spare time was sitting at the computer and we weren't getting anything accomplished at home... lol


----------



## katt (Sep 23, 2008)

okey dokey - here we go

legs

Hack slide machine (plate weight only)
90 - 1x10
150 - 1x8
180 - 1x8

Seated Leg Press
(195) 1x12
(235) 2x12

Leg Extensions
(150) 1x6, 1x8, 1x7


HS Calf Raise
(45) 3x15

Lying Leg Curl
(60) 1x10
(85) 1x9
(85) 1x6, (60) 1x 1/2  hahahahahaha

Weights weren't strong, but we are going full speed yet... at least we are back


----------



## Pylon (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2008)

lol Py...

Today I had to workout solo.. TOH had to work at 5..  

Standing Military press 
(50) 1x8
(60) 1x8, 1x6

Upright Rows
(50) 3x10

DB Front Raise
(17.5) 1x10
(20) 2x10

Reverse fly (ea side)
(15) 1x8 this was too heavy to get 10 & stay strict, so I dropped it down
(12.5) 2x10

Shrugs
(90) 1x10
(140) 2x10

Ab Crunch machine
(30) 1x20
(40) 1x20

Ball Crunches
2x20

Planks
2 sets regular and ea side.. couldn't hold the side ones very long


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 24, 2008)

I knew my threats would work. Good work girl i see you like to obliterate your shoulders just like me.


----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I knew my threats would work. Good work girl i see you like to obliterate your shoulders just like me.



I guess you could take credit for it.... but it was really my fat ass that I was staring at each morning that did it..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2008)

katt said:


> We didn't make our reservations for Hedo.. we made them for Couples Swept away.. that's were we stayed in June.
> 
> On another note.. our gym progress hasn't been too good... I've had a nasty bug for the last 5 days that is just not going away... hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to eat something....  this is not doing good things for my muscle mass, let me tell you..


so...this means we can REALLY see your abs now?
Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## goob (Sep 24, 2008)

How do kitty-katt?


----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> so...this means we can REALLY see your abs now?
> Hope you are feeling better!




ha ha.... wait... yeah, it helps..   



goob said:


> How do kitty-katt?




oh, you know.. ... spending the days working my ass off,,, spending the nights...sitting on my ass... watching CSI.... eating bad food....

I'm a little better this week


----------



## Pylon (Sep 24, 2008)

CSI will do that to you.  Try Law and Order instead!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 25, 2008)

katt said:


> I guess you could take credit for it.... but it was really my fat ass that I was staring at each morning that did it..



Dont you steal my thunder!


----------



## katt (Sep 25, 2008)

Today was back.... ughhh  pullups....

Pullups on pegs
1x3, 1x2, 1x2 + 2 negatives

Seated Row
(55) 1x10
(65) 1x10
(75) 1x10

Straight Arm Pushdowns
(30) 1x8
(35) 2x10

Seated DB Curl
(20) 1x8
(25) 1x10
(30) 1x3, (25) 1x6

Straight Bar Standing Curl
(40) 3x10

Still trying to get my weights down, it's always a bummer when you have to go lower than you left off with before the break  

Muscle Memory... right?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 25, 2008)

yea, it will come back quickly.. well, quicker than it would take to get there originally


----------



## katt (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks P... whats up with you?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 25, 2008)

nada much.  still liftin hard, just lackadaisical about posting


----------



## katt (Sep 26, 2008)

Incline DB Press
(35) 1x10 (40) 1x10 (45) 1x10

Flat DB Bench 
(40) 1x10 (45) 1x3,  1x8

DB Fly
(25) 2x10 (27.5) 1x10

Dips
1x6, 2x3

OH DB Extension
(40) 1x10 (42.5) 1x10 (45) 1x10

All in all it was good. On my second set of DB Bench I got the weights, scooted back too far on the bench, so when I laid down, my head was off the top of the bench.   It totally threw me off.

On another note, we've been thinking about our trips next year. We already re-booked for Negril and we were thinking about a St Patty's day weekend in Vegas... we have enough air miles to get a free ticket for that one 

hmmmm


----------



## Pylon (Sep 26, 2008)

St. P's in Vegas?  Whooppeeee!

Nice work too.  I hate when your placement is off on the bench.  I do that all the time with pullovers, but I never feel like resetting.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 27, 2008)

Good work katt i hear ya about lost weight it sucks ,but like P said it always seems to come back fast.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 27, 2008)

ahh, there's all the great workouts I've been missin'!

nice job katt, looking good


----------



## katt (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks guys... today was legs..      my squats sucked and the split squats were harder than they needed to be.. I just finished and my legs feel like jello

Front Squats
wu w/bar 1x8 (65) 1x8 (85) 1x8, 1x6

SLDL (90) 3x8

DB split squat (25's) 3x8 ea leg

Extensions (150) 3x8

Standing Calf Raise #7  3x12

For not having alot of volume, it was hard any way. I'll be glad when I'm back up to speed again.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 29, 2008)

Coming back to leg day is always tough.  And you'll be feeling it for a few days, I'm sure.  Good work, though!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 29, 2008)

Youll be doing the old lady walk soon for a couple of days.


----------



## katt (Sep 30, 2008)

Def the "ole lady" walk..  ha ha


Standing Military Press
(50) 1x8 (60) 1x8 (62.5) 1x8

DB Side Lat raise 
(17.5) 3x8

DB Front Raise
(17.5) 3x8

Lying reverse fly (I think this is what it's called)
(12.5) 2x8
(10) 1x12

Shrugs
(90) 1x10
(140) 2x10


----------



## Pylon (Sep 30, 2008)

what, no extreme cardio after leg day?


----------



## katt (Sep 30, 2008)

Pylon said:


> what, no extreme cardio after leg day?




uhhh. no....  I know I'm going to be hurtin' in exactly 10 days when we do our first "GI Joe hunting walk"... because TOH saw from approx 50 yards the HUGE bull elk he's been getting on camera as he was walking out after dark.... it was coming out of what we call "the draw from hell"..   One side is pretty much a slide down your butt, cause your gonna fall anyway... and the other side is so heavy of timber that we are litterally going to be GI Joeing it... 

But - anything for the big one right?


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 30, 2008)

katt said:


> uhhh. no....  I know I'm going to be hurtin' in exactly 10 days when we do our first "GI Joe hunting walk"... because TOH saw from approx 50 yards the *HUGE bull elk *he's been getting on camera as he was walking out after dark.... it was coming out of what we call "the draw from hell"..   One side is pretty much a slide down your butt, cause your gonna fall anyway... and the other side is so heavy of timber that we are litterally going to be GI Joeing it...
> 
> But - anything for the big one right?



Sounds like some good protein, make sure you guys same me some


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 30, 2008)

good to have you back Katt!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 1, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Sounds like some good protein, make sure you guys same me some



Ill take some elk jerky to!


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2008)

ok, if I'm dragging those quarters out of the hole from Hell..... NO ONE's GETTING ANYTHING....  

Me & TOH are eating the whole entire thing!!!!!!!


----------



## katt (Oct 2, 2008)

Today's wo was guuudee

DB Bench (35) 1x10 (40) 1x10 (45) 1x10 (50) 1x6

Incline DB Bench (40) 1x8 (45) 1x8 (50) 1x4

DB Incline Flys (25) 1x10 (30) 1x10 (32.5) 1x10

Dips  2x5, 1x4

Pushdowns (42.5) 1x10 (50) 2x10

DB kickbacks (15) 1x10 (17.5) 1x10


----------



## Pylon (Oct 2, 2008)

Mmmmm.....jerky.....


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 2, 2008)

must have been a big bull for that!!

great workouts though katt I know the pain of the aftermath of a leg day after a bit of a layoff! not fun!


----------



## katt (Oct 3, 2008)

Pullups 2x4, 1x3 with help from TOH  

Bent over BB Rows (45) 1x8 (65) 3x8

Rack Pulls (135) 1x6 (155) 1x6 (165) 1x6  

next three are a tri-set because of the time factor

BB Curls (40) 1x10 (50) 2x8

Dual Pull Seated Row (35) 1x10, 2x8

One Arm Preacher Curl (15) 1x10, (17.5) 1x10, 1x8

Rack Pulls just take forever... and then I get done with mine and TOH says.. "oh, I brought the straps if you need them"  

Pullups were as hard as ever..probably wouldn't be so hard if I lost a little weight


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 3, 2008)

katt said:


> ok, if I'm dragging those quarters out of the hole from Hell..... NO ONE's GETTING ANYTHING....
> 
> Me & TOH are eating the whole entire thing!!!!!!!



You bitch!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL "hey i brought the straps"  well you still killed it girl and for that your even closer to your goals now.


----------



## katt (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Monday!  

HS V squat machine
(90) 1x8 (140) 1x8 (180) 1x8

Deadlifts
(95) 1x6 (115) 1x6 (135) 1x6

Leg Extensions - 1-2 sec pause at top
(150) 1x8
(165) 1x8, 1x6 r/p 1x2

Calf Raises on the seated leg press
(195) 3x15


----------



## Pylon (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 6, 2008)

great workout katt! strong calves


----------



## katt (Oct 6, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout katt! strong calves




I can thank my mom for that.... I think.....

Funny thing, my daughter has always "thanked" me sarcastically for her big calves also.. lol... but she married a doctor and he actually said that she has two achilles (sp?) tendons instead of one.. .. which makes me wonder if I have two and if it's genetic???


----------



## katt (Oct 6, 2008)

Pylon said:


>



TY Py


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice job on the DB bench and deads Katt!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 6, 2008)

kickin ass in here Katt


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 7, 2008)

katt said:


> I can thank my mom for that.... I think.....
> 
> Funny thing, my daughter has always "thanked" me sarcastically for her big calves also.. lol... but she married a doctor and he actually said that she has two achilles (sp?) tendons instead of one.. .. which makes me wonder if I have two and if it's genetic???



Take a pic im curious to see what yout calves look like now. Kick ass leg day katt.


----------



## katt (Oct 7, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Take a pic im curious to see what yout calves look like now. Kick ass leg day katt.



I don't call them calves.... I call them Kankels... hahahahahaha


----------



## katt (Oct 7, 2008)

DB Incline Bench
wu w/35's 1x10
(45) 1x10
(50) 2x6

DB Bench
(45) 1x8
(50) 2x5

Cable Crossovers with squeeze at bottom of movement
(20) 3x10

Dips
bw  1x6, 1x5, 1x5

Rope Pushdowns
(40) 1x4 (35) 1x4.. not sure of the weight here
(30) 2x10 with squeeze at bottom 

Bench Dips
1x15, 1x8

Today felt good.. the 50's felt really heavy by the time I got to the regular bench.. ughh... but it was still ok..


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow vary nice incline press Katt!!


----------



## katt (Oct 8, 2008)

Today I didn't feel strong at all - my front delts were still tired from yesterday

Arnold Presses
(25) 2x8  (30) 1x6

Front Raise (palms up) 
(15) 3x10

DB Side Lateral Raise
(15) 1x8 (17.5) 2x8

Reverse Pec Deck
(40) 1x8
(50) 2x8

Shrugs
(90) 1x10
(180) 1x6, 1x4 r/p 1x2


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 8, 2008)

Kankles on you? Doesnt seem likely well anyway good workout katt.


----------



## katt (Oct 9, 2008)

our last workout of the week. We take off today to go elk hunting for the weekend... I have to come back on Sunday night, because I don't have that many vacation days left this year,,, but TOH will stay up through next week 

LF Pulldowns
(70) 1x8
(90) 2x8

HS High Row 
(40 ea side) 1x8
(50) 2x8

Straight Arm Pushdowns
(30) 1x8
(35) 2x8

DB Curl
(25) 1x8
(30) 2x6

Cable curls - the ones you do with the handles for crossovers, but you just flex & curl up.. i don't know what these are called??

ea side (10) 1x8
(15) 2x8

That's it... will post again on Monday.  Got my gun, my ammo... now I just need an elk to walk in front of me... or about 200 yards away would work also..


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 9, 2008)

Elk protein???


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 10, 2008)

Now you got me wanting to go hunting.


----------



## katt (Oct 12, 2008)

ok, so I'm back with no meat in the freezer yet   Friday & Saturday the winds were blowing and it was down right freezing cold and nothing was moving.... today we heard a few bugels, a couple cow calls and a photo of a moose on our trail camera,  nothing materialized for us.   So... other than freezing my ass and face off in the tent...all I came back with is a great face burn and memories..  But it's all good..


There's always next weekend


----------



## katt (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey guys... a month later and I still haven't posted 

My work just got a new "spam" filter and they have blocked most websites that we can access .... damn them!!!!  

Anyway,, still here... super busy... will start postin er up soon!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 14, 2008)

katt said:


> ok, so I'm back with no meat in the freezer



Shouldn't you be complaining to TOH about that?


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 14, 2008)

nah, meat in the freezer is the same thing as junk in the trunk. Sounds like Katt needs some extra Deadlifts


----------



## PreMier (Nov 14, 2008)

wtf, get crackin mccrackin


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 14, 2008)

PreMier said:


> wtf, get crackin mccrackin



yeah!..what he said...


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## katt (Nov 15, 2008)

No really,, I meant no meat in the freezer... for REAL....

And I don't have junk in my trunk.....




not that I'm wanting to admit anyway.


----------



## katt (Dec 1, 2008)

Today's wo

DB Press
(30) 3x8

DB Front Raise
(15) 2x8 (17.5) 1x8

Side Lat Raises
(15) 3x8

Reverse Pec Dec
(40) 3x8

Ball Crunch 2x25

Hanging leg raise
2x15

Well,,,, it's a start anyway,,


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2008)

YES!  your back in the gym

p.s. youre gonna be jealous.. 5x4


----------



## katt (Dec 2, 2008)

WTF!!!???!!  You hit him in the ass????  

In Idaho we go for the heart & lung shot.. it seems to work.  

Congrats though... at least you have meat in the freezer.. more than what we have.


----------



## katt (Dec 2, 2008)

Pulley low Row
(50) 1x8 (70) 2x8

Cable Pull Down
(50) 1x8 (85) 2x8

Straight Arm Push Downs
(30) 3x10

BB Curl
(40) 3x10

DB Seated Curl
(15) 1x10 lol  (25) 2x8


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2008)

i know! he was running up the hill at 80+ yards.. so i shot, and it hit him in the back.  i broke the spine, so i wasted 0 meat


----------



## katt (Dec 4, 2008)

P- I'll be looking for that fedex package with some of those back straps 

Today was legs... oh man,, did I ever feel like a wus after my first set of step ups with 15's and felt my legs getting weak.. lol

Step ups
(15's) 1x6, 2x8

Split Squats
(15's)  4x8

SLDL
(60) 3x8

Seated Calf Raise
(110) 3x12

Total starter workout, but I'm going to feel it later today  ... boy.. this is going to take a little time to get back where I was


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 4, 2008)

Back at it I see....why did you take a long break?


----------



## katt (Dec 4, 2008)

I have no excuse.... I was being a total slacker


----------



## katt (Dec 5, 2008)

Last night was cardio on the treadmill  

Today

Incline DB Press (30) 1x10 (40) 2x8

Flat DB Press (35) 1x10 (40) 1x8  (45) 1x6

Cable Crossovers (20 on ea side) 1x10, 1x6 (15) 1x4, 1x10

Tricep Pushdown (40) 3x10

Rope Tri Extension (30) 3x10

LF Seated Tricep Press (70) 1x10 (90) 2x10


----------



## katt (Dec 5, 2008)

Went back for cardio tonight 45 minutes on the treadmill. 

I'm back at it full bore next week.. YAHOOOOOO!!!


----------



## katt (Dec 9, 2008)

Static stretching - 10 minutes

LF Pulldown
(70) 1x10 (90) 1x10, 1x8

HS High Row (ea side)
(40) 1x10
(50) 1x10
(55) 1x8

Straight Arm Push Downs
(30) 1x10
(35) 1x10
(40) 1x10

Seated Incline DB Curl
(15) 1x10
(20) 1x10
(25) 1x7

Standing BB Curl
(40) 1x10
(50) 2x8

Hyperextensions w/25 lb plate
3x10

This workout felt pretty good, definitely not one of my best, but it'll get there.


----------



## katt (Dec 11, 2008)

Today was legs

HS V-squat machine (50) wu 1x15 (90) 3x10

Split Squats (30) 1x8, 1x10, 1x8

Lying leg curl ea leg separate
(30) 3x10

HS seated calve raise
(50) 3x12

Ball Crunch 2x20


----------



## katt (Dec 12, 2008)

Seated DB Press (25) 1x10 (30) 2x8

DB Front Raise (15) 1x10 (20) 2x8

Side Lateral Raises (15) 3x8

Incline Reverse Fly (12.5) 3x8

Shrugs (90) 1x8 (140) 2x8


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 12, 2008)

good stuff katt

feels good to be back around, eh? still getting very sore after the workouts? I know for me it takes a little while to get used to lifting again after a long hiatus.


----------



## katt (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah it still hurts, and we're not even pushing really hard yet


----------



## katt (Dec 13, 2008)

DB Bench Press (30's) 1x10 (40's) 1x10  (45) 1x8

Incline DB Press (35's) 1x10 (42.5) 1x7, 1x6 

Incline DB Fly (20's) 1x10 (25) 1x10 (30) 1x10

HS Tricep Pushdown (90) 1x10 (110) 2x10

OH DB Extension (30) 1x10 (35) 1x10 (40) 1x10

DB Kickbacks (15) 2x8 (17.5) 1x8


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2008)

i never stop hurting from workouts


----------



## ZECH (Dec 15, 2008)

PreMier said:


> i never stop hurting from workouts



Where do you live j? Nice pics! Congrats on the elk also! I have only tried that 1 time.


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 15, 2008)

PreMier said:


> i never stop hurting from workouts



don't tell me that.. I just got in my head that soreness is not a big thing, lol.

once I'm back in the gym, the soreness doesn't come as easy, unless I completely switch movements, and even then it's minimal.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2008)

maybe because i lift 'heavy'.. like 2-4 reps on certain things? i also switch my routine every 5-7 weeks


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Where do you live j? Nice pics! Congrats on the elk also! I have only tried that 1 time.



hey dg, i live in salt lake city, but my mom is in montana (thats where i shot the elk).  its near cameron, if you want to google the location


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2008)

PreMier said:


> hey dg, i live in salt lake city, but my mom is in montana (thats where i shot the elk).  its near cameron, if you want to google the location



I'll have to check that out. I would love to go there and hunt. Looks like an awesome place for me. Is it high in elevation?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 17, 2008)

its a great place, because its not too far from west yellowstone, and if it snows enough, it pushes the elk out of the park and down towards the valley.  this year it didnt snow too much, so they extended the hunt.  instead of 3 weeks they made it 9! because no one was killing anything.  the elevation is around 7500 ft i believe


----------



## katt (Dec 17, 2008)

Funny... TOH was born & raised right outside Bozeman in Manhattan...  he took me on a tour of the city... that lasted about 5 minutes.. 

And we were there when they were having thier annual "potato festival"  I swear, I've never seen so many potato trucks and machinery in a parade in my entire life..  good golly


----------



## katt (Dec 17, 2008)

This mornings workout made me feel like a complete wuss... although I was taking it "too easy"... it worked

Front Squats
bar 1x12
(65) 3x8

SLDL
(65) 3x10

Leg Extensions
(125) 2x8
(135) 1x8

Standing calf raise
#7 - 1x12
#6 - 2x12

I've got 2 weeks off dance... yahoo!!  so I can really start pushing it and not have to worry that I'm too sore to practice.. lol


----------



## katt (Jan 7, 2009)

ok, so just updated to say that we've started a new program...

4 day split

2 weeks - 2 sets of 15 reps  then

2 weeks - 3 sets of 10-12's  then

2 weeks - 3 sets 4-6's...

We'll see how this works...  I just know I'm sore as hell..


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2009)

where you been?


----------



## katt (Jan 7, 2009)

PreMier said:


> where you been?



not posting   

I think we were just in a funk....  due to some financial things that have accumulated in the past couple months we have had to cancel our trip to Jamaica in June of 09 (we went last June)....  I was literally so down about it for a while,,, but ya know.. there's always next year 

Anyway, we have been at the gym here and there... but this routine is an 8 week one, and it seems to be working so far..

How's that elk meat?  Did you take it somewhere or did you cut it up yourself?  Still waitin' for those backstraps.. lol


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2009)

havent cooked any of the new stuff yet, still eating last years  had my mom and her fiancee take it somewhere.  i shot it up there when i had the audi so i couldnt bring it back lol.  so most the meat is in their freezer in montana


----------



## katt (Jan 7, 2009)

PreMier said:


> havent cooked any of the new stuff yet, still eating last years  had my mom and her fiancee take it somewhere.  i shot it up there when i had the audi so i couldnt bring it back lol.  so most the meat is in their freezer in montana



Hey... we are pretty close... we'll gladly pick it up for you..


----------



## katt (Jan 8, 2009)

Today is a day off..  tomorrow is legs and Saturday another cardio day.. woot woot..


----------



## katt (Jan 9, 2009)

Holy freakin mother of whatever!  This was our workout today... not posting weights yet, cuz there are down right embarassing     - 

2 sets of 15's on each, except calve's which was 2 sets of 20

front squats 
Leg Press
Leg Extensions
Lunges
Romanian Deadlifts
Lying Leg Curl
Standing Calf Raise
Seated Calf Raise...

I don't think I'll be able to walk tomorrow... maybe as soon as this afternoon


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 10, 2009)

ahh, come on! I've been posting my weights and they're as low as they've been in 2 year

so was that a circuit or something?


----------



## katt (Jan 11, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> ahh, come on! I've been posting my weights and they're as low as they've been in 2 year
> 
> so was that a circuit or something?




It's a 4 day workout I found in an old Muscle & Fitness mag... you know,,, the ones that are incorporated for people on roids.. lol....  but I didn't think this one was too terribly bad and it could work for the time frame we had..

but still... geezus it hurts..

Saturday was an hour of cardio - 40 minutes on the treadmill and 20 minutes on the eliptical.


----------



## katt (Jan 11, 2009)

Today - 15 minutes on the treadmill to warm up.. I was still walkin like an 90 year old lady. 

BB Bench
wu w/bar..  1x12
(65) 1x15
(75) 1x15   

DB Incline Press
(25's) 1x15
(30) 1x15

Cable Crossovers
20 ea side
2x16

Dips
(60) 2x15

Lying tricep extension
(40) 1x15
(45) 1x15

Push Downs
(20) 2x15..lol

Kickbacks 
(15) 2x15

Cable Crunches
(42.5) 2x20

Ab Crunch Machine
(30) 2x20

Seriously, some of the weights I was laughing when I did them,, most of the chest part I could have gone higher.. triceps I couldn't have   oh well,  this is the last week of 15's.. next week we go to 10 - 12's


----------



## katt (Jan 16, 2009)

Crap - I gotta get on the posting bandwagon... I keep forgetting 

front squats 
wu w/bar  (65) 2x15

Leg Press
(215) 2x15

Leg Extensions
(135) 1x15 (120) 1x15

Lunges 
(10 lb dbs) 1x15  (12) 1x15

Romanian Deadlifts
(50) 2x15

Lying Leg Curl
(50) 2x15

Standing Calf Raise
#5 - 2x20

HS Seated Calf Raise...
(20) 2x20


----------



## PreMier (Jan 16, 2009)

forgetting to post or to workout?


----------



## katt (Jan 16, 2009)

PreMier said:


> forgetting to post or to workout?




Just forgetting to post.  Today was our 4th weight workout and 3rd cardio session this week.  Tomorrow is a day off of weights, but I'm going in to do cardio.

We are on our way!     I'll try to be diligent about posting my workouts.


----------



## katt (Jan 17, 2009)

This morning was 35 minutes of run/walk on the treadmill.... I was really dissappointed on how out of shape I am aerobically..

But, it only goes up from here


----------



## katt (Jan 19, 2009)

DB Flat Bench
(30) 1x10 (35) 1x10 (40) 1x10

DB Incline Press
(35) 1x10  (40) 1x10 (42.5) 1x6

Cable cross overs (ea side)
(20) 3x12

Assisted Dips
(50) 1x12
(40) 1x12, 1x6

Lying tricep extension
(40) 1x10
(50) 2x10

Cable Pushdowns
(30) 3x10

Kickbacks
(12.5) 1x12
(15) 1x12
(17.5) 1x12

Kneeling cable crunch
(42.5) 1x12
(50) 2x12

Lower ab machine
(30) 1x12
(35) 2x12


----------



## katt (Jan 19, 2009)

Tonight was 45 minutes on the treadmill... various speeds & inclines.. boring, but it is cardio


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2009)

why traditional over hiit?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 20, 2009)

lookin strong in here Katt


----------



## katt (Jan 20, 2009)

PreMier said:


> why traditional over hiit?



I wasn't up to that last night, with the intensity of our workouts and cardio I was super tired and was all I could do to drag myself to the gym...

Probably for the fact that I'm not tracking all my calories, and I just started doing that this morning.  My estimation of calories was *way* off.. I was only taking in 1200-1300 when I should be around 1700 or so


----------



## katt (Jan 20, 2009)

b_reed23 said:


> lookin strong in here Katt



Thanks Mrs. B...   How's married life treatin you?


----------



## katt (Jan 21, 2009)

Front Cable Pulldown
(70) 3x10

Seated Cable Row
(70) 1x10, (80) 2x10

One Arm DB Row
(30) 1x12
(35) 1x12
(40) 1x12

Straight Arm Pushdown
(35) 1x12
(40) 2x12

Standing BB Curl
(40) 1x10
(50) 2x10

Preacher Curl
(35) 3x10

Standing Hammer DB Curl
(20) 1x12
(25) 2x12

Seated leg press (for calves)
(215) 3x12

Incline seated calf raise
(140) 1x12
(160) 2x12


----------



## katt (Jan 21, 2009)

K - tonight was 30 minutes on the eliptical and 30 minutes on the step mill... I was sweating so bad.. lol    The step mill and I.. A definitely love/hate relationship


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 21, 2009)

katt your crazy i couldnt do cardio like that if i wanted to.


----------



## katt (Jan 21, 2009)

yeah you could.. you just don't know it yet


----------



## katt (Jan 22, 2009)

OH Seated DB Press
(30's) 2x10 (32.5) 1x8

Bent Over Lateral Raise
(12.5) 3x12

Front BB Raise
(30) 3x12

Seated DB Lateral Raise
(15) 3x12

Shrugs
(90) 1x10 (140) 2x10

Hanging Knee Raise
3x12

Decline Crunch
3x12


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2009)

how are you feeling? getting sore yet?


----------



## katt (Jan 22, 2009)

I think I got over the "intense" soreness last week.. this week has been only moderate even though we are pushing really hard.  It's totally bearable... but then, we do legs tomorrow  

We have dedicated ourselves to our four weight workouts a week and cardio every day until next Saturday, Jan 31st 

cuz we are going to Vegas for a couple days to rally with the other Steeler fans during the super bowl.. should be a blast if they do win the game.  Wish we could go to Miami, but this is the next best thing


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2009)

hiya katt!
Go Steelers!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 22, 2009)

ahh, the dreaded leg day.. good luck! haha

nice DB presses by the way, it looks as though you're getting back into your old groove

you and TOH are Steelers fans in the Northwest?


----------



## katt (Jan 22, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> ahh, the dreaded leg day.. good luck! haha
> 
> nice DB presses by the way, it looks as though you're getting back into your old groove
> 
> you and TOH are Steelers fans in the Northwest?



Well, TOH has been a Steeler fan for about 30 years... lol... me on the other hand am a Raider fan (don't laugh) .. so I lost interest in the season about five weeks in... 

Yeah, we're getting back into it now...


----------



## katt (Jan 22, 2009)

Tonights cardio - 60 minutes on the eliptical...  get heart rate to 120, go as fast as you can until you hit 142-145 (my 80% max).... slow down til you get to 120 again... repeat..


----------



## katt (Jan 23, 2009)

front squats 
wu w/bar (65) 1X10, (95) 2x10

Leg Press
(255) 3x10

Leg Extensions
(135) 3x12

Lunges 
(20's) 3x12

Romanian Deadlifts
(90) 3x10

Lying Leg Curl
(65) 3x10

Standing Calf Raise
#5 - 3x12

HS Seated Calf Raise...
(25) 3x12

Then for the end.. the length of the gym for walking lunges... 

My ass is going to hurt tomorrow..


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2009)

You should have the zombie stagger going by tomorrow.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 23, 2009)

good luck walking tomorrow.


----------



## katt (Jan 23, 2009)

45 minutes of steady pace cardio.. that's about all I could do tonight.  But, I felt I needed to do _something_ or else I'd be walking like a constipated old lady by tomorrow..    even tho I am an old lady..


----------



## katt (Jan 26, 2009)

Saturday - treadmill - 60 minutes   30 minutes warm up and jog, 30 minutes 1 minute sprint and 2-3 minutes of getting the heart rate down.. repeat. 

Sunday - 60 minutes on the eliptical - moderately fast

Today:

DB Bench
(35'2) 1x10
(40) 1x10
(45) 1x8 

DB Incline Press
(35) 1x10
(40) 1x10
(42.5) 1x6

Cable Crossovers
20 ea side
2x15, 1x8,, stalled,, then (15) 1x4

Dips
(-60) 3x12

Lying tricep extension
(40) 1x 10
(50) 2x8

Rope Push Downs
(30) 3x12

Kickbacks 
(15) 1x 12 (15) 1x12 (20) 1x12... someone was using the 17.5's 

That was it for today, we were a little late getting to the gym, so we'll have to do ab's tonight after cardio.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 26, 2009)

Look at you getting back into gear.

Man oh man, all that cardio? 45 minutes.. 60 minutes.. 30 minute cool downs.. 

Where you going to show off that hot bod come Spring Break?


----------



## katt (Jan 26, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Look at you getting back into gear.
> 
> Man oh man, all that cardio? 45 minutes.. 60 minutes.. 30 minute cool downs..
> 
> Where you going to show off that hot bod come Spring Break?



Vegas....in March.....


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 26, 2009)

Ohh fun!

Never been, finally of age though, so it won't be long before I make my way to Vegas.

Where are you staying?  What's the trip consist of?  Do you enjoy losing money aka gambling?


----------



## katt (Jan 26, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Ohh fun!
> 
> Never been, finally of age though, so it won't be long before I make my way to Vegas.
> 
> Where are you staying?  What's the trip consist of?  Do you enjoy losing money aka gambling?



We are staying at MGM... we usually stay at Luxor,, but I got this killer email for a suite of 795 sf for $ 475 for 4 nights... so we are going to see how many peeps we can get to share..  

No, we're not gamblers at all.  We do play the slots just a bit, but mostly go for the people watching, pool time and the clubbing..   I haven't gone anywhere yet that compares to all that yet.    You'll get addicted if you go


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 26, 2009)

katt said:


> We are staying at MGM... we usually stay at Luxor,, but I got this killer email for a suite of 795 sf for $ 475 for 4 nights... so we are going to see how many peeps we can get to share..
> 
> No, we're not gamblers at all.  We do play the slots just a bit, but mostly go for the people watching, pool time and the clubbing..   I haven't gone anywhere yet that compares to all that yet.    You'll get addicted if you go



Hey, I might be down for a foursome.. I mean, part of the foursome 

I really dislike gambling outside of sports (because I'm not bad at it).  On my 21st birthday, we went to this casino outside of Indy and I brought $100 dollars in, sat at the slot machine and managed to pull the lever down 50 consecutive times without winning once betting a dollar each time.  

I've never lost $50 dollars so fast, there wasn't a chance I was going to risk losing the other $50 I had.  So I went to the bar, grabbed a couple beers, watch my friends lose all there money and laughed at them in the process.

Of course I'll try gambling again if I ever go to Vegas, but for the most part, slots or even the card games like black jack just don't do it for me.

My Dad loves craps which I still need to try.  You'd think with the name "craps" it'd be my favorite game or something, but I don't even know how to play


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2009)

craps is fun, but there is money in blackjack and poker


----------



## katt (Jan 26, 2009)

PreMier said:


> craps is fun, but there is money in blackjack and poker



Not if you can't play worth shit.... which would be me


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2009)

they have tables there, and all they do teach people how to play.. so damnit, take a class and learn! lol


----------



## katt (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah.... I make have to do that


----------



## katt (Jan 27, 2009)

last night was 60 minutes on the eliptical.. this morning 45 minutes jog on the treadmill.... a day off of weights.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 27, 2009)

jeez you and that cardio its insane.


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2009)

Front Cable Pulldown
(85) 3x10

Seated Cable Row
(70) 1x10, (85) 2x10

One Arm DB Row
(40) 1x12
(42.5) 2x12


Straight Arm Pushdown
(30) 1x12
(35) 2x12


Standing BB Curl
(40) 3x10


Preacher Curl
(35) 3x10

Standing Hammer DB Curl
(20) 1x12
(25) 2x12

Seated leg press (for calves)
(225) 3x12

HS Seated Calf Raise
(25) 3x12

Workout was just ok.. I'm just really grumpy today and I didn't feel like putting much effort into it


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## the other half (Jan 28, 2009)

that is just about perfect. just picture it with blonde hair and muscles.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 29, 2009)

can ya give us a sample of your meals Katt?


----------



## katt (Jan 30, 2009)

Yesterday's wo - no cardio   I had to work late

OH Seated DB Press
(30) 1x10 (20) 2x10

Bent Over Lateral Raise
(12.5) 3x12

Front BB Raise
(30) 3x12

Seated DB Lateral Raise
(15) 3x12

Shrugs
(90) 3x10 

Hanging Knee Raise
3x12

Decline Crunch
3x12


Today's wo

front squats 
wu w/bar (65) 1X10, (70) 2x10

Leg Press
(255) 3x10

Leg Extensions
(135) 3x12

Lunges 
(15's) 3x12

Romanian Deadlifts
(90) 1x10, 1 x6  

At this point we had three more exercises left but I felt totally drained.. the low low cal and cardio is coming back to bite me in the ass on this workout.  I did have pasta last night, but it just wasn't enough I guess 

All in all, I was ok with the workout..  only cardio tonight and another bout of cardio in the morning, then it's Vegas baby!!!  I can't wait to get it warm weather..


----------



## katt (Jan 30, 2009)

b_reed23 said:


> can ya give us a sample of your meals Katt?



What laugh at me then ask for my meals?!?!?...  j/k

My meals have been too low this week - I can tell.  When we get back I'll be more diligent about counting the cal's and macros for the next month of cutting.

Breakfast has been yogurt mixed with protein powder

Meal 2 is lettuce, 4 oz chicken or tuna, salsa, tomatoes & a dab of ff sour cream .  I take 20 almonds a day

Meal 3 is usually 4 oz of protein and about 1/2 cup of yams

Meal 4 is a meal replacement bar (low sugar)

Meal 5 is salad with 4-5 oz of protein.

Stupidly low in cals & fat, not a good diet plan at all..  like I said I need to totally re-work this next week


----------



## ZECH (Jan 30, 2009)

katt said:


> Not if you can't play worth shit.... which would be me



and me...........


----------



## katt (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok - Vegas was a blast and now it's time to get back to work.


DB Flat Bench
wu (30) 1x8  (40) 1x6 (45) 2x6 then drop set (45) 1x6 (40) 1x4 (35) 1x4

Incline DB Press 
(42.5) 3x6  then drop set  (42.5) 1x6 (35) 1x5

Cable Crossovers (20 ea side) 4x8

Assisted Dips (50) 2x12, 1x11, 1x10

Lying Tricep extension (40) 1x6 (50) 2x6  drop set (50) 1x5 (40) 1x5

Cable pressdown (40) 1x6 (30) 2x6 drop set (30) 1x6 (25) 1x6

Kickbacks (17.5) 1x8 (20) 1x8 (22.5) 1x8  drop set (22.5) 1x9 (15) 1x7

Abs tonight with cardio


----------



## katt (Feb 9, 2009)

Tonight was 45 minutes on the treadmill, incline at 4 & 5, speed at 3.5

Rope Crunch (50) 1x15 (65) 3x15

Decline situps - 4x12

Ab machine (40) 1x15, 1x12 (30) 1x8


----------



## katt (Feb 10, 2009)

Front Cable Pulldown
(85) 1x6 (100) 2x6  then drop set (100) 1x6 (85) 1x6 (55) 1x5

Seated Cable Row
(85) 1x6  (100) 2x6   drop set (100) 1x6 (85) 1x5 (70) 1x5

One Arm DB Row
(40) 1x8 (50) 3x8

Straight Arm Push Down
(35) 4x8

Standing BB Curl
(50) 1x6  (60) 2x6   drop set (60) 1x6 (40) 1x6 (30) 1x5

Preacher Curl
(35) 1x6, (45) 2x6  drop set (45) 1x6 (35) 1x5 (25) 1x7

Hammer Curl
(20) 1x8  (25) 3x8


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2009)

Just a blast?  I want details


----------



## katt (Feb 10, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Just a blast?  I want details


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 10, 2009)

nice workout. and i agree with sox....details out with them lol


----------



## katt (Feb 10, 2009)

Actually it was pretty boring.. for us  

Saturday night we went to LAX in the Luxor (we stayed there).. went through the whole 'wait in line till the mafia type men think you're good looking enough to let in' ...   thanks to the two guys & girl beside us, one of the guys went up and talked to one of the goons and we all got in right away..   That club was good for about 2 hours, then it was so jam packed you couldn't even dance or move freely.

Sunday night,, just hit a few feebie lounges and listened to music

Monday night - went to the "cathouse" in the Luxor as well.. very fun club,, hip hop basically, great dance music, not very crowded because it was Monday.. 
I had a moment of dancing with another girl on an elevated platform...      but that's all I'm telling.. 

When we go back in March - there is this bar right outside Manadalay Bay which is called Minus 5 - they have a bar you can go in that is completely made of ice - bar, seats, even the glasses you drink out of are ice.  The gal told us you could probably stay in there about an hour before you start getting cold, it's kept at 23 degrees.  They even give you fur coats to wear.


----------



## katt (Feb 11, 2009)

today was just picking up some leftovers at the gym

Standing Calf Raise
(60) 3x8  then drop set (60) 1x8, (50) 1x7 (40) 1x2

HS Seated Calf Raise  (25) 1x8 (35) 3x8

Hanging Knee Raise 4x8

Decline Crunch 4x8

Planks 2 @ 40 seconds


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2009)

OH DB Press
wu (30) 1x8, (35) 1x8 (40) 2x8, then dropset (40) 1x7 (30) 1x2 (20) 1x3

Bent Over Lat Raise
(15) 4x8

Front BB Raise
(30) 4x8

Seat DB Lateral Raise
(15) 1x8 (17.5) 3x8

Shrugs on the Forza machine
(140) 2x8  (160) 1x8  then drop set (160) 1x8 (140) 1x5 (90) 1x5


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2009)

forgot to log in last nights cardio.. 60 minutes on the treadmill

Tonight is on the eliptical if there is one open


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2009)

Tonight - 60 minutes on the eliptical


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 12, 2009)

your making me tired with all the cardio that you do


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 13, 2009)

Where's the clean/front squat/push press combo exercise ?


----------



## katt (Feb 13, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> your making me tired with all the cardio that you do



uh, yeah... you should be me  



yellowmoomba said:


> Where's the clean/front squat/push press combo exercise ?



well........  we went up to do our squats.. I took the bar and said "I'm going to try that clean/front squat/push press thing"... did it once... that's all I wanted to do today     We have one more week of our 6-8 rep plan, then I'll have to seriously consider putting it in for the next go round


----------



## katt (Feb 13, 2009)

Front Squats
wu (65) 1x6 (75) 1x6 (85) 2x6  drop set (85-75-65) 6/5/6

Leg Press 
(275) 1x6 (295) 2x6  drop set (295/235/195) 5/6/6 JEEESUUSSS..

Leg Extensions
(135) 4x8

DB lunges
(15) 1x8 ea leg  (20) 3x8 ea leg

ran out of time   will have to finish up ham's, calves and cardio this evening... yup, yup.


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 13, 2009)

how can you stand having to go back in and finish things? that would bug the crap outta me.


----------



## katt (Feb 13, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> how can you stand having to go back in and finish things? that would bug the crap outta me.



You know it really doesn't bother us much - we are so used to going in after work and getting our cardio in, it's just an extra half hour.

We only have about an hour and 15 minutes in the morning (the gal opens the gym around 4:40..)  and we have to be outta there by 5:50 for me to get ready for work 

You get used to it...


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 13, 2009)

ok guess you would get used to that but waking up that early would drive me insane i got mad at my coach for making us have practice at 6am on wensday


----------



## katt (Feb 13, 2009)

we went back to finish this mornings workout

Romanian Dead's
(95) 1x8 (115) 1x8, 2x6

Lying Leg Curl
(65) 1x6 (75) 1x5 (70) 1x6

Standing Calf Raise Machine
#7 -  3x8 then a drop set #7 1x8, #6 1x4, #4, 1x3  the burn,,, the burn!!!

HS Seated Calf raise
(25) 1x8 (50) 3x8

Then 30 minutes on the eliptical at a moderately fast pace. 

Tomorrow is a total day off    V-Day   and a healthy dinner so we can have a small desert


----------



## katt (Feb 15, 2009)

DB Flat Bench 
wu (35) 1x6 (45's) 1x6 (50) 2x6  drop set (50/40/30) 6/4/5

Incline DB Press
(45) 1x6 (47.5) 1x6 (45) 1x6  drop set (45/35/30) 6/5/4

Cable Crossover
(20) 4x8

Dip
(-50) 1x12 (-40) 2x9, 1x8

Lying Tricep extension
(50) 2x6  drop set (50/40/30) 6/4/7

Rope Press downs
(40) 1x6 (35) 1x6 (30) 1x6  dropset (30/20/10) 6/6/7

Tricep Kickbacks
(20) 4x8

Cable Crunch
(65) 1x15 (80) 1x10, 1x9  dropset (80/65/50) 8/8/8

Lower Ab Machine
(40) 4x8


----------



## katt (Feb 17, 2009)

Last night - 7 minutes on the treadmill, 50 minutes on the eliptical


Today - 
Front Pulldown
wu (85) 1x6 (100) 3x6  drop set (100/85/75) 6/5/6

Seated Cable Rows
(100) 3x6 drop set (100/85/70) 6/5/6

1 Arm DB Rows
(50) 4x8

Straight Arm Push Downs (cable)
35) 4x8

Standing BB Curl
(50) 1x6  (55) 2x6  dropset (55/50/40) 6/3/4

BB Preacher Curl
(35) 1x6 (45) 2x6  drop set (45/35/25) 6/6/9

DB hammer Curl
(25) 
4x8

Have a couple sets of calfs left - will have to go back this evening and finish those up


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2009)

katt said:


> we went up to do our squats.. I took the bar and said "I'm going to try that clean/front squat/push press thing"... did it once... that's all I wanted to do today     We have one more week of our 6-8 rep plan, then I'll have to seriously consider putting it in for the next go round



I would think a woman doing combos would seriously freak out most of the gym population.    Go for it!


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I would think a woman doing combos would seriously freak out most of the gym population.    Go for it!


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2009)

Tonight - 60 minutes on the eliptical

Standing Calve Raise
#8 3x6  drop set  (#8/#6/#4) 6/5/5

HS Seated Calf Raise
(50) 4x8


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2009)

why so much cardio? honestly.. damn


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 18, 2009)

see premier is on the same page that i am. really why so much cardio?


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2009)

Cuz I LOVE cardio....





Just optimal fat loss for the 4 weeks left before we leave for Vegas (swim suit body)

Then training begins for a 5K run the first week of May... I know, running and bodybuilding  really don't mix, but my daughter is coming up from Phoenix to run it with me.


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2009)

This morning

OH DB Press 
wu (30) 1x6 (40) 3x6  then drop set (40/30/25) 6/3/3

Bent over Lat Raise
(17.5) 2x8 (15) 2x8

Front BB Raise
(35) 4x8

Seat DB Lat Raise
(17.5) 4x8

Ran out of time - will finish up this evening... with... yes... more cardio  

This is our last week of this program.. this weekend we will be putting another routine together for the next 4-6 weeks.. we are thinking basically all compound movements in the 4-8 rep range


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2009)

tonight

BB Shrug
(140) 1x8, 2x6  dropset (140/90/70) 6/10/12

Hanging Knee Raise
3x12, 1x5

Decline Crunch
4x12

30 minutes on the treadmill - incline at 5, speed at 3.6


----------



## katt (Feb 20, 2009)

This morning as usual, we only got half of our workout done 

We will have to go back this evening and finish it off..  then tomorrow is completely off, which I will really look forward to 

Squats 
wu (65) 1x6 (85) 1x6 (95) 2x6 then drop set (95/75/65) 6/6/6

Seated Leg Press
(295) 3x6  then drop set (295/255/195) 6/5/6  

Leg Extensions
(150) 4x8

Lunges w/20's
4x8


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2009)

katt said:


> This is our last week of this program.. this weekend we will be putting another routine together for the next 4-6 weeks.. we are thinking basically all compound movements in the 4-8 rep range


----------



## katt (Feb 20, 2009)

Actually we are going to do a program/diet that Built emailed me for maximum fat loss for the next 4 weeks

*Workout A*
Squats
Bench
Rows

*Workout B*
Romanian deads
cleans/clean and press/shoulder press
Chins/weighted chins

One workout every third day


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2009)

Anything on the off days or just rest?


----------



## katt (Feb 20, 2009)

no more than - up to an hour a day - just walking..


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2009)

so your gonna be doing less cardio?


----------



## katt (Feb 20, 2009)

PreMier said:


> so your gonna be doing less cardio?



uh yeah.... I'm totally going to feel like a lazy piece of shit.


----------



## katt (Feb 20, 2009)

finishing up on this morning

romanian deadlifts (115) 2x6 (135) 2x6

Lying Leg Curl
(70) 1x8 (80) 2x6

Standing Calf Raise
#8 - 3x8 then drop set (#8,#6, #4) 8/4/4/

HS Seated Calf Raise

(50) 3x8, 1x4

I'm done, I'm tired and I'm sleeping in tomorrow morning..


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2009)

ok so sleeping in this morning was not happening... you know, you're so used to getting up at 4 a.m. (at least I am) that 4 comes around and you're like "I'm going to sleep more"  then you keep waking up every 5 or 10 minutes and finally I say "what the hell".. and get up anyway  

So, yeah,,,, I go to the gym to do.....

Cardio!!!!    I will put this on the record... this is my last (gulp!) intense cardio I am going to do for the next 4 weeks..  

New routine
New Diet
New Cardio stragegy...

OMG... I am going to feel like such a lazy POS.. What the hell am I going to do with all my energy?????????


----------



## the other half (Feb 21, 2009)

katt said:


> OMG... I am going to feel like such a lazy POS.. What the hell am I going to do with all my energy?????????





ME!!!!!!


ALOT!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## katt (Feb 23, 2009)

ok so today is the first day of the new workout - really, for the few exercises we had, it was pretty tough and took 50 minutes between us both.  Plus we are trying to find our heaviest weight for the 3 sets as well.

Squats
wu w/95 1x8 (115) 1x8 (135) 1x5

DB Bench 
wu w/35's, 1x8  (50's) 2x8, 1x7

One Arm DB Rows
(52.5) 1x8 (55) 1x8 (60) 1x8

The rows were a little surprising to me.. but in our last 2 weeks, this was the 3rd exercise for back vs the 1st.. so when I picked up the 52.5's.. it was like 'crap, these feel pretty dang light'     I'll start with 60's next time


----------



## katt (Feb 23, 2009)

ok, I needed to add one thing... food wise.   Everything on this diet is pretty similar to what I've been eating already, except the added protein.  But, the only thing I'm having a hard time with is the salting of food, because I'm not a real salt finantic... I don't salt anything when I cook it, so this is going to take a little adjustment to get used to..

It makes it taste really awful.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2009)

katt said:


> uh yeah.... I'm totally going to feel like a lazy piece of shit.


hmm...welcome to my world...


Found the gym...so as soon as my mother can send over my pt gear...that will change! 
I stepped into the gym...and that old feeling started to burn within again...there's still hope...

how's you?


----------



## katt (Feb 23, 2009)

We are doing good - 

how are things in the new country?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice going on the rowing


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2009)

katt said:


> We are doing good -
> 
> how are things in the new country?


hey lady!
pretty good! I'm surrounded by buildings and far from ther perimeter...so I kinda forget I'm in a war zone...beyond the fact that I can't leave the area.
Think I'm gonna get my schedule hammered out pretty soon.
work 5, 12hour days w/ 2 off. Lift on work days....rest on off days.
Gonna have to suck it up and actually DO cardio...daily. 
Start back slowly and hope the muscle memory starts kicking in...


When I get my lap top sent off, fixed and sent back...will get some shots of the mountains here. They are magnificant! If we can get these ass-hats to stop trying to killing everybody in the name of Allah (which I personally think is blasphemy) these mtns could be developed into some great resorts!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 24, 2009)

Whats your reasoning behind the change in routine?

I ask because with so infrequent workouts and barely no cardio, your goals (at least in the short term) had to have changed.


----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hey lady!
> pretty good! I'm surrounded by buildings and far from ther perimeter...so I kinda forget I'm in a war zone...beyond the fact that I can't leave the area.
> Think I'm gonna get my schedule hammered out pretty soon.
> work 5, 12hour days w/ 2 off. Lift on work days....rest on off days.
> ...



Nice!  At least you have some scenery besides sand  



soxmuscle said:


> Whats your reasoning behind the change in routine?
> 
> I ask because with so infrequent workouts and barely no cardio, your goals (at least in the short term) had to have changed.



Yeah, we are doing 14 days of Lyle McDonalds PSMF diet..   12 days of basically no carbs and then two carb up days..   Lifting heavy as possible at the gym, but short workouts..  it's starting out good, but I can anticipate it's going to be brutal.  After that I will go back to a normal cutting diet for a couple weeks and see where I'm at.


----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice going on the rowing



Thanks YM    I was a little surprised on the weight I could do.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2009)

katt said:


> Nice! At least you have some scenery besides sand


tis more mud than sand...but hear that will change when the summer hits...


----------



## katt (Feb 25, 2009)

Went to the gym this morning and did some walking on the treadmill...


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 25, 2009)

katt said:


> Yeah, we are doing 14 days of Lyle McDonalds PSMF diet..   12 days of basically no carbs and then two carb up days..   Lifting heavy as possible at the gym, but short workouts..  it's starting out good, but I can anticipate it's going to be brutal.  After that I will go back to a normal cutting diet for a couple weeks and see where I'm at.



holy crap that sounds like hell.  
no carbs for 12 days?!?!


----------



## katt (Feb 25, 2009)

nadirmg said:


> holy crap that sounds like hell.
> no carbs for 12 days?!?!



well I can't tell yet,, It's only our 3rd day in, but so far so good.

Wait till tomorrow when we have to do cleans...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 25, 2009)

'morning, katt!
(ok, its still wednesday night for you..)
how's things?


----------



## katt (Feb 26, 2009)

ok,,, so when I thought "ok, we can do the clean & presses.... they couldn't be that hard"....  on my second set this morning I was breathing so hard after 8 reps I seriously had second thoughts about the upcoming 3rd set.. 

last night I watched a couple youtube tutorials on how to properly do a clean.. looked good..  I was having a little difficulty seting my initial weight on the bar.. I did a couple with the oly bar alone to get the feel of the movement.. they put 10's on each side.. hmmm.. that was pretty easy.. then put another 10 on each side.. ok, by the third rep I was seriously struggling..

(65)1x1 (85) 1x3 (75) 1x4  then (75) 1x8, 1x7

Romainian Deadlifts
(135) 3x8.. could have gone with more weight if I only did 5 reps on ea set

Chins - can you say... suck's ass???

1x5, 1x4, 1x3 3/4.....lol

This workout, although it was fairly short, was pretty hard.. I can't imagine doing this one again on Wednesday after our 10th no carb day.. 

But... on a good note,, I am noticeably leaner today... but I did supplement with "Nitor" for the first days because of my lack of energy at work.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2009)

the cleans took that much out of you? Kudos for trying them! I think I'd hurt myself if tried those...
Just keep at them. I'm sure the carb depletion had some to do with it..maybe also need time to get used to them?


----------



## katt (Feb 26, 2009)

well,,, I figured I could do more weight if we only did cleans... it was the pressing that got me I think 

I kinda like that exercise though..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 27, 2009)

they look kinda...fun...but I can clean a lot more than I can press...


----------



## katt (Feb 27, 2009)

This morning was 45 minutes walking on the treadmill..

I'm so tired today I seriously could be a total couch potato.... if I didn't have to go to work..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 27, 2009)

found one of your hunting pictures...what's with the dog????


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 28, 2009)

Keep up the good work, katt.

As tired as you seem now, it'll pay dividends in the end.

like terrorism - the ends justify the means (sociology class)


----------



## katt (Feb 28, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> found one of your hunting pictures...what's with the dog????




Damn you!  I thought I had those hidden


----------



## katt (Feb 28, 2009)

1 hour walking on the treadmill today.. that 's it. Workout tomorrow again.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 28, 2009)

katt said:


> Damn you! I thought I had those hidden


I'm part ninja. Like a thief in the night...I find the stuff! 

do u watch tv while on the tread mill? I get BORED after about 20 minutes of the same thing...


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I'm part ninja. Like a thief in the night...I find the stuff!
> 
> do u watch tv while on the tread mill? I get BORED after about 20 minutes of the same thing...



We do have tv's in the cardio area, but the way out gym is set up the first row of treadmills & elipticals are on the 2nd floor next to the railing.. below is the free weight area, so you can pass the time watching other people workout..


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2009)

today's wo

Squats - wu (95) 1x7 (135) 2x6, 1x6

DB Bench wu w/40's 1x8 (50) 2x8 (52.5) 1x8

One arm DB Rows (60) 1x8 (65) 2x7

Cable Crunch (65) 1x20 (72.5) 2x15


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 1, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I get BORED after about 20 minutes of the same thing...



I'm beginning to think we've stumbled upon your problem with the ladies.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 1, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> the cleans took that much out of you?



Give them a try.  You'll see how taxing they can be.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I'm beginning to think we've stumbled upon your problem with the ladies.


heck no! I'm just ugly!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Give them a try. You'll see how taxing they can be.


is...that...a...dare? Are you daring me, sir?

Then I accept.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2009)

katt said:


> below is the free weight area, so you can pass the time watching other people workout..


heck...that is WAY better than watching tv!
Watching people do thge things they do in the gym is great entertainment!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 2, 2009)

So..........you like the Clean and Presses   Add in the front squat you and you have a killer exercise.


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> So..........you like the Clean and Presses   Add in the front squat you and you have a killer exercise.




I can imagine    I think we are going to split it up on Wednesday (next workout) and do them separate. .  I just feel that I wasn't getting enough weight for the cleans, and a little too much for the presses. 

But yeah, I really like the exercise


----------



## mboley370 (Mar 3, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> found one of your hunting pictures...what's with the dog????



Wtf, lol is that pick of your dog?


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2009)

mboley370 said:


> Wtf, lol is that pick of your dog?



no it's not my dog and it's not me.... just Burners idea of sick humor 

but it is kinda funny


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2009)

yesterday 1 hr walking on the treadmill - today 45 minutes..

My state is pretty much "neutral" right now.. not starving, but kinda hungry all the time.

I'll be glad when this week is over and I can transition into the UD2 diet for the next 2 weeks before we hit Vegas for a few days.... then back at it.

Pool, sun,, warmth.. it all sounds good right now


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2009)

Today's workout definitely was a struggle after the cleans.. 

Cleans
(85) 1x8 (95) 1x5 (95-85) 1x3, 1x2

On the second set, I must not have had my left hand tight enough or something, cuz the bar just slipped out of my hand on the left side about chest high and hit my leg... now I have a nice "war wound" to show for it.. dork  

Standing Military press
(75) 2x8, 1x7

Romanian Deads
(135) 2x8, 1x5

Chins bw
1x7, 1x5, 1x4

Stamina was definitely down,, I can tell that I'm getting depleted right now.. I'm going to need those carbs on Saturday, I can tell you that.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 4, 2009)

katt said:


> I'm going to need those carbs on Saturday, I can tell you that.



Do you have the refeed meal(s) planned yet?


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Do you have the refeed meal(s) planned yet?



No I don't - but I know for a fact that there's going to be a big bowl on cereal in there somewhere...   I don't usually eat cereal, but I'm really craving it right now.  Probably Cheerios or some low-fat granola


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 4, 2009)

You and TOH have more willpower than I do.  I doubt that I could go that long without carbs.


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2009)

ok so yesterday I broke down... not bad though.  I was feeling extremely light headed,, brain was foggy.. no jokes plueeze..

Anyway, I ended up eating a cup of low-fat cereal around lunch time..  about a half hour later I was feeling better... went after work and did cardio and that was it..  

I can see why not many people do this... it's kinda nuts.. hope it works


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2009)

your doing fine.. its always hard


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2009)

katt said:


> no it's not my dog and it's not me.... just Burners idea of sick humor
> 
> but it is kinda funny


it was...wasn't it?


"mini-me, we don't hump our dinner"


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2009)

katt said:


> Today's workout definitely was a struggle after the cleans..
> 
> Cleans
> (85) 1x8 (95) 1x5 (95-85) 1x3, 1x2
> ...


 
are you ok?
Remember the saying:
Pain is temporary, chicks dig scars, and glory lasts forever.

Did you just get a bruise or something a little more?


----------



## katt (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, just a nice horizontal bruise on my thigh.. wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be.. 

Yesterday was 1 hr of walking on the treadmill, which really didn't seem all that difficult.. it could have been that second dose of Nitor I took at 12:30.. 

Tonight we do our full body workout - which is 2 sets of 8-12's on everything.. It'll be difficult..

then start the carb up..   I have Sunday planned out (200 grms carbs) and Saturday (400-600 grms) - kinda/sorta right now..  tonight will be just some potatoes w/balsamic & salt and prob a little white rice with the protein.. 

Tomorrow I did find a virtually fat free linquini recipe that I'm making for dinner, (ff cream cheese, ff ricotta & parmesan). and I'm going to throw a bunch of shrimp in it.. haven't decided on a vege to go with that yet 

YUMMMMMM !!!!


----------



## katt (Mar 6, 2009)

Tonights workout was ok but hard.  We both were getting light-headed about half way through.

Front Squats
wu w/bar 1x6  (75) 1x12 (85) 1x9

Leg Extensions (165) 2x10

RDL
(135) 2x8

SHELC  2x8

Arnold Press w/30's  2x8

Lat Pulldown
(105) 1x10, 1x8

One Arm DB Row 
(55's) 1x8 (60) 1x10 - with straps

Incline Bench
(45's) 1x12  (50) 1x9

 DB Preacher Curl
(25) 2x8

Dips - bw  1x12, 1x9

Done - I just had my chicken and a big side of German Potato salad made w/FF mayo, mustard and balsamic vinegar... now my stomach hurts....  but it feels good to be 'full' for once in 2 weeks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2009)

SHELC?  I haven't seen that abbreviation before.  What is it?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2009)

some made up shit


----------



## katt (Mar 7, 2009)

Strengthmill :: Video :: Swiss Ball leg Curl (SHELC)


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 7, 2009)

katt said:


> ok so yesterday I broke down... not bad though.  I was feeling extremely light headed,, brain was foggy.. no jokes plueeze..
> 
> Anyway, I ended up eating a cup of low-fat cereal around lunch time..  about a half hour later I was feeling better... went after work and did cardio and that was it..
> 
> I can see why not many people do this... it's kinda nuts.. hope it works




It gets easier.  By the time the diet ends you'll be fully adjusted to those cals and won't even be hungry anymore....it's pretty weird.


----------



## katt (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah D - I wasn't really 'hungry' per se... I just felt depleted.. I have to multi-task big time at work, and it just wasn't happening for me that day.. my brain function was definitely down  

but this is my last day of the refeed and I think I actually look better.   I am kinda bloated in the evening from all the food, but by morning I think I actually look a tad leaner...  so it's all good 

I will do the same eating plan for the next two weeks before we go to Vegas, because even though I choose pretty healthy things while we are there (well, excluding the one priority trip to Fat Burger at 3 in the morning  ).. the drinks just kill everything even if you're eating good.


----------



## katt (Mar 10, 2009)

Another 2 weeks starts now

Squats (front) wu w/bar 1x6 (85) 1x6 (95) 1x6, 1x8  

RDL (135) 1x6 (155) 2x6

Leg Extensions
(165) 1x8  (180) 2x8

Ab Rope Crunch
(65) 3x20

Hyper Extensions w/25 lb plate 2x10

Standing Calf Raise
#7 - 1x12,  #8  1x12, 1x9

Went ok today, things felt not too hard.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2009)

ya know...we tried the 'famous' fat burger in LA....and it was just...so-so.

look at those leg extensions1
wow!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2009)

when do we get updated pics?


----------



## katt (Mar 11, 2009)

We'll probably take some when we are in Vegas    I'm happy with the outcome so far,,, but I'm not _quite _there yet....   

The gal in my dance class last night said I have "man arms" 

whatever


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2009)

thats awesome!  hahaha.. i like them


----------



## katt (Mar 12, 2009)

Incline Bench
wu w/35's 1x9  (45) 1x8 (55) 1x6

1 arm Row  (60) 1x8 (65) 1x8

Chins 1x6, 1x5

Side Lateral Raise (17.5) 1x8, (20) 1x8 

Tricep pushdowns
(50) 1x8 (60) 1x10

Ab Rope Crunch
(65) 1x20 (72.5) 1x17

Side Leg raises  2x8 ea side

front leg raises 1x20

We did just 2 sets of each today - as heavy as we can go.. but, unfortunately picking the starting weight is a toss up .. so some of the exercises we could have gone heavier..   oh well, we'll get it next time.


----------



## sara (Mar 12, 2009)

katt said:


> We did just 2 sets of each today - as heavy as we can go.. but, unfortunately picking the starting weight is a toss up .. so some of the exercises we could have gone heavier..   oh well, we'll get it next time.






Did I hear fatburger??


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 13, 2009)

sara said:


> Did I hear fatburger??


Did  Ihear that you want to work out with jake...making him all sweaty and groan?
Gosh...lucky SOB... 

Hiya Sara! 

Hiya Katt! You are no doubt way sexier with your 'man-arms'...


----------



## katt (Mar 13, 2009)

sara said:


> Did I hear fatburger??



   I will probably opt for the turkey burger, but it's all the same when you're there.


----------



## katt (Mar 13, 2009)

Cardio this morning.  We've been doing cardio about 4 or more times a week still, a little lesser intensity though.

I can't lie - today is going to be hard diet wise.  It's the 5th no carb day  but tomorrow I plan on shopping with my girlfriend for most of the day, so I'm sure there will be lunch or dinner somewhere, which will give me a little break.    If I had my pick, it would be PF Chang's or the Mustard Seed (Aisan).  Yum


----------



## sara (Mar 14, 2009)

Good Morning Katt


----------



## katt (Mar 14, 2009)

Heya Sara! 

ok, so I get up this morning and decide I'm going to step on the scale.. 

I'm down a whole 5 pounds from last week    I swear I had to take a double look to make sure I wasn't hallucinating..

  WOO HOO   Only one more week to go before my repreive!!   I think I'll get another bodyfat test done to make sure I'm not losing lbm.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 15, 2009)

wahoo!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 15, 2009)

katt said:


> I'm down a whole 5 pounds from last week.



  Is TOH doing as well?


----------



## katt (Mar 15, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Is TOH doing as well?



I'm thinking so TT... he's looking pretty slim 

Today's Full body 

Front Squats 
wu w/bar 1x9, (95) 3x8

Leg Extensions
(180) 2x8

RDL (135) 2x8

Military Press (35's) 1x12 (37.5) 1x8

Lat Pulldowns (85) 1x8 
then switched to very wide grip (70) 1x8

One Arm Rows (with straps)
(60) 1x8 (65) 1x8

Incline DB Bench (50's) 1x10, 1x8

Dips  bw - 1x11, 1x9

Preacher Curl (bar) (45) 1x12 (55) 1x8

Cable Ab Crunch (72.5) 2x15, 1x17

Handing Knee Raise 1x10, 1x13, 1x10

that was as much as I could do today, I'm pooped   did a grocery store stop, then off to make food for next week.


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2009)

katt said:


> I'm thinking so TT... he's looking pretty slim
> 
> Today's Full body
> 
> ...



Damn girl! look at the leg extensions 

You prepare your food for the whole week?


----------



## katt (Mar 16, 2009)

sara said:


> Damn girl! look at the leg extensions
> 
> You prepare your food for the whole week?



I try to.. I usually go shopping on Sundays at Costco for the vege's and grill up a bunch of chicken and turkey burgers and hard boil some eggs.  It makes it easier during the week if you have it all prepared - just box it up and go !


----------



## sara (Mar 16, 2009)

katt said:


> I try to.. I usually go shopping on Sundays at Costco for the vege's and grill up a bunch of chicken and turkey burgers and hard boil some eggs.  It makes it easier during the week if you have it all prepared - just box it up and go !



What kind Turkey Burgers? I used to get the Jenny O ones they were pretty good, but very high in sodium


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 16, 2009)

sara said:


> What kind Turkey Burgers? I used to get the Jenny O ones they were pretty good, but very high in sodium



Yea jenny o's are really good! Lookin good Kat!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2009)

I used to get tyson, I think? Think I was the only one to buy them..they took them off the shelves...


----------



## katt (Mar 17, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I used to get tyson, I think? Think I was the only one to buy them..they took them off the shelves...



Took them off the shelves??  Bastards!! 



chiquita6683 said:


> Yea jenny o's are really good! Lookin good Kat!



Hey there Chiquita - how's things?  You posting again?



sara said:


> What kind Turkey Burgers? I used to get the Jenny O ones they were pretty good, but very high in sodium



They are the Kirkland brand.. 390 is the sodium per burger and 35 grms of protein - they seem to work for me.


----------



## katt (Mar 17, 2009)

Today's wo started out good, but fizzled fast.   I don't think we had enough re-coup time between the full body workout on Sunday and todays.

Incline DB Bench
(50's) 2x8, 1x6

1 arm row
(65) 3x6

Chins 1x7, 2x4

Side Lateral Raise
(20) 1x8 (22.5) 2x8

Cable Tricep pushdowns
(50) 3x8

Angeled seated calf press
(120) 2x12, 1x10


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2009)

katt said:


> Today's wo started out good, but fizzled fast.  I don't think we had enough re-coup time between the full body workout on Sunday and todays.
> 
> Incline DB Bench
> (50's) 2x8, 1x6
> ...


 
morning! 
Wow...you're as strong as I am at this moment...yay you, not so yay me...


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2009)

katt said:


> Today's wo started out good, but fizzled fast.   I don't think we had enough re-coup time between the full body workout on Sunday and todays.



Still on the reduced carb diet?  If so, that could affect your gym performance.


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2009)

katt said:


> They are the Kirkland brand.. 390 is the sodium per burger and 35 grms of protein - they seem to work for me.



Are they yummy? 







Burner02 said:


> I used to get tyson, I think? Think I was the only one to buy them..they took them off the shelves...




Yea  I wish I can have tyson's breaded chicken tenders, turkey, etc..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2009)

sara said:


> Yea I wish I can have tyson's breaded chicken tenders, turkey, etc..


well...you can...but will be that much longer till you reach your goal...


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Still on the reduced carb diet?  If so, that could affect your gym performance.




Oh not a doubt TT.. yeah, I am on a basically 'no carb' during the week, then on Sat and refeed with potatoes, rice, cereal..

Last saturday I had a piece of chocolate cake..   It was TOH's fault!!  He brought it home from a birthday party.... I just didn't wan't to waste it..


----------



## the other half (Mar 18, 2009)

katt said:


> Oh not a doubt TT.. yeah, I am on a basically 'no carb' during the week, then on Sat and refeed with potatoes, rice, cereal..
> 
> Last saturday I had a piece of chocolate cake..   It was TOH's fault!!  He brought it home from a birthday party.... I just didn't wan't to waste it..



ya like a held a gun to your head and made you eat it.
but dam  it was good wasnt it!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 18, 2009)

It's so cute the way you two go at it in these journals.


----------



## sara (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey stranger!


----------



## sara (Mar 18, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> well...you can...but will be that much longer till you reach your goal...





  
I still can have them on saturdays


----------



## katt (Mar 19, 2009)

sara said:


> I still can have them on saturdays




I think if I had just one chicken tender... you know those greasy ones from the store deli's... it would put me into a "tender eatin frenzy" 

Then I'd have a real bad stomach ache afterwards..


----------



## katt (Mar 19, 2009)

Today's workout was really tough..  I was tired and my stamina was down..

but - oh well - on with it

Front Squats
wu w/bar 1x6 (95) 1x6, 1x8 (105) 1x8

SLDL
(135) 3x6

Extensions
(180) 2x8 (195) 1x6

Rope Crunches
(75.5) 1x15  (80/72.5) 1x5 ea (75.5) 1x10
ss with
Straight Leg raises (supported on that ball type machine)
3x10

Ok, so the first set of squats just seemed very heavy.. I was like    but, then the brain kicked in and I thought "ahhhh,,,, no carbs"    Then the second set was easier.. and so on and so on....

The rope crunches.. usually I can kick out sets of 15 on these.. but today I did my first set of 15 - went over and did the leg raises, then went back to the rope and thought "dang I can bump this up a bit"...  well... I got to 5.. yup.. *that* idea didn't work   so I put the pin back down to 72.5. 

One more full body on Saturday, then we are totally off for the next 5 days   And you know it - I'm getting alot of relaxing time in while I'm there....  NOT!   I know even if I want to - I can't sleep when I'm in Vegas...


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 19, 2009)

katt said:


> Ok, so the first set of squats just seemed very heavy.. I was like    but, then the brain kicked in and I thought "ahhhh,,,, no carbs"    Then the second set was easier.. and so on and so on....



I always find the first set is like a wake-up call to my muscles - the second set is usually much easier.  Someitmes tho, I forget this and it really freaks me out that my warm-up weight gives me so much trouble.

Eeeeew, rope crunches.  I see you're still very much the masochist


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 19, 2009)

katt

workouts are coming along very nicely are those chins on the other page I saw non-assisted? nice job!

have fun in Vegas!


----------



## sara (Mar 19, 2009)

katt said:


> I think if I had just one chicken tender... you know those greasy ones from the store deli's... it would put me into a "tender eatin frenzy"
> 
> Then I'd have a real bad stomach ache afterwards..



I don't like the deli's chicken tenders..


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 20, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> katt
> 
> workouts are coming along very nicely are those chins on the other page I saw non-assisted? nice job!
> 
> have fun in Vegas!



Non-assisted chins??  Ooooooooh hawtness.


----------



## katt (Mar 20, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> katt
> 
> workouts are coming along very nicely are those chins on the other page I saw non-assisted? nice job!
> 
> have fun in Vegas!



Hey thanks!  Yeah, I can do chins... I still have problems with the wider grip pullups though 



nadirmg said:


> Non-assisted chins??  Ooooooooh hawtness.


----------



## katt (Mar 20, 2009)

This morning was 30 minutes of HIIT..

that's it - short & sweet


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2009)

katt said:


> Hey thanks! Yeah, I can do chins... I still have problems with the wider grip pullups though


I missed the unassissted pull ups...as mentioned previously...sha-wing!

What do you do to help with the PU'S? 
Do you ever do negatives? (have hubby help you up then do a 4-6 count down?)
Do you wrap your thumb around the bar?
Do you use the gravitron?

Do you ever have a total # of reps you want to do? 
(I used to see how few sets I could reach 50 in, for example)

Ever use straps?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2009)

...something I also would do is vary the grip a little every set. Then when strength started to come up, concentrated on wide grip


----------



## sara (Mar 20, 2009)

katt said:


> This morning was 30 minutes of HIIT..
> 
> that's it - short & sweet


----------



## PreMier (Mar 20, 2009)

30 mins of hiit is a shitload lol.. i do 10


----------



## katt (Mar 21, 2009)

PreMier said:


> 30 mins of hiit is a shitload lol.. i do 10



Wus


----------



## katt (Mar 21, 2009)

last chance workout - sounds like "the biggest loser" huh.. lol

Last workout until next Friday

Front Squats
(95) 1x8 (105) 1x8 (115) 1x8

Extensions (195) 2x6 (210) 1x5

SLDL (135) 1x8 (155) 2x6

DB military press (37.5's) 1x8 (40) 1x8 (42.5) 1x8

Lat Pulldown - wide grip (70) 1x8 (85) 1x8

One Arm DB Rows (65) 2x6 (70) 1x8   wtf??

Incline DB Bench (50) 1x8 (55) 1x6

Preacher BB curl (55) 1x6 (sloppy form) (45) 2x8

Dips bw  1x15, 1x12, 1x10   At what point do you start adding weight to these???

One set of chins 1x 8


----------



## katt (Mar 27, 2009)

what??......   I guess it's time to go to the gym again.....


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 27, 2009)

omg! U can do pull ups?! 
Ive always wanted to do a set of PU on my own!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2009)

hey! Ya know...for being able to bench and squat a plate...I  think this is in your realm of abilities...


----------



## sara (Mar 27, 2009)

*Welcome Back Lady *


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hiya katt! welcome back!


----------



## katt (Mar 29, 2009)

whoo heee....  Takes a while to detox after Vegas.. 

Front Squats
(75) 1x8 (85) 1x8, 2x6

Deadlifts
(95) 1x4, 1x5, 1x4

Leg Extensions
(180) 3x6

HS Calf Raise 
(25)  3x12

Lying Leg Curl
(65) 1x8 (80) 1x8

Cable Rope Crunch
(72.5) 3x15

Hanging Leg raise - supported
3x12

Ok, so I reduced the weight on the front squats so I can go all the way down on each rep...   which made my deadlifts totally suck!!  Oh well,,, have to re-learn and slowly work my way up again.

We gained a few pounds while we were on vaca... too many good (or bad) places to eat and those coyote ugly slurpees... they are my death when we are there... it's either that or Fat Tuesdays....  so... if there is 600-800 calories in a large slurpee at 7-11....take that - add the alcohol..... and.... 

Dude... I was ingesting the calories..

Time to get back on tract and start cutting again..  it was totally worth it


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2009)

katt said:


> Oh well,,, have to re-learn and slowly work my way up again.


welcome to my world....

dude! you weren't....counting cals or worried about them..on VACA...were you? as I recall...that's why y'all did the extra ass-whoopin's prior to leaving...

just sayin'...
BTW:


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 29, 2009)

katt said:


> We gained a few pounds while we were on vaca... too many good (or bad) places to eat and those coyote ugly slurpees... they are my death when we are there... it's either that or Fat Tuesdays....  so... if there is 600-800 calories in a large slurpee at 7-11....take that - add the alcohol..... and....
> 
> Dude... I was ingesting the calories..
> 
> Time to get back on tract and start cutting again..  it was totally worth it



That's what vacations are for.


----------



## katt (Mar 30, 2009)

yeah .... we even worked out while we were there... found a Golds Gyms that 'looked' close...  after our 20.00 cab ride (one way) and 15.00 ea to get in..  ha ha ha ha..  It was a really big gym though . 

A couple pics - we did get one great day at the pool called "wet republic' at MGM - an adult only pool.. They had music cranked and it was awesome!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2009)

da-am! Look at those sexy-ass guns!
TOH...you're doin' pretty good too!


----------



## katt (Mar 30, 2009)

I went tonight and did cardio - incline treadmill.  I figured I'd better.... from yesterday's leg workout, everytime I got up from my desk today my quads felt like they were getting tighter and tighter.. I was worried if I didn't go do _something_ I wouldn't be able to walk tomorrow..


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 30, 2009)

hey, so what.. it's a few cals. sometimes you just have to let loose! betcha it was definitely worth it, eh?

great pics too, katt


----------



## katt (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah,,, I love the club photo where my eyes look like there totally bleeding.....


It was worth it - besides, what do we work our asses off anyway??   I say that as I sit here eating my salad with chicken and vinegar on it.....yum... not!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2009)

katt said:


> from yesterday's leg workout, everytime I got up from my desk today my quads felt like they were getting tighter and tighter.. I was worried if I didn't go do _something_ I wouldn't be able to walk tomorrow..



Then you would have had to get TOH to carry you around.


----------



## katt (Mar 30, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Then you would have had to get TOH to carry you around.



  yeah......  I didn't think about that one... I wonder if he has tomorrow off????   Good thinking TT


----------



## katt (Mar 31, 2009)

Incline DB Bench wu w/30's 1x8 (50) 3x8 - need to raise this next time

1 arm DB row
(65) 1x8 (70) 2x8

Chins bw - 1x7, 1x4, 1x3 and 1/3...lol

Side Lateral Raise
(20) 1x8 (22.5) 2x8

Dips
(+10) 1x10, 1x8, 1x7 + 2 w/just bw ... yeah lets add the weight baby 

Workout felt really good today... pretty strong..

could have been that bag full of cereal I ate last night       oops... a little 'glich' in the diet


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2009)

look at you!...<gulp> your workouts are stronger than mine...for now...muhahahahaa.....


----------



## katt (Mar 31, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> look at you!...<gulp> your workouts are stronger than mine...for now...muhahahahaa.....



oh I've seen your workout's when you're up to speed... it's all a matter of time and muscle memory for you ..  dang guys and their testosterone anyway.. lol


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2009)

yeah...but women have boobs...that's important somewhere....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2009)

katt said:


> oh I've seen your workout's when you're up to speed... it's all a matter of time and muscle memory for you .. dang guys and their testosterone anyway.. lol


let's just hope that my muscle doesn't come down with a case of 
Alzheimer???s..


----------



## katt (Apr 1, 2009)

we were suppose to get up this morning and do cardio... that didn't happen  So we went tonight and I did 45 minutes on the eliptical.. I was ready to quit even before I got there I was so mentally tired from work..  and physically tired from dieting again... argghhhhh...

oh well... It'll be better tomorrow.


----------



## katt (Apr 2, 2009)

This morning

Front Squats wu w/65 1x6 (85) 3x8

Leg Extensions ss w/ Lying Leg Curls
(180/80) 1x8, 1x8 1x6/8

Deadlifts (95) 3x75

Calf Raises (25) 3x15

Cable Rope Crunch (60) 1x15 (70) 2x15


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 2, 2009)

katt said:


> we were suppose to get up this morning and do cardio... that didn't happen  So we went tonight and I did 45 minutes on the eliptical.. I was ready to quit even before I got there I was so mentally tired from work..  and physically tired from dieting again... argghhhhh...
> 
> oh well... It'll be better tomorrow.



It sounds like you and I had similar Wednesday's.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2009)

feeling better today?
if its a push...remember: my fat ass is gettin' stronger than you...'cause I AM going to the gym!


----------



## sara (Apr 2, 2009)

katt said:


> Cable Rope Crunch (60) 1x15 (70) 2x15




I never tried them


----------



## katt (Apr 2, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> feeling better today?
> if its a push...remember: my fat ass is gettin' stronger than you...'cause I AM going to the gym!



Oh, I'm going to the gym... I'm just grumpy about it some days... lol   And your fat ass is never going to be stronger than me.....  

Oh shit - was that a challenge  



sara said:


> I never tried them




Really?  I'm surprised?  I love them just because they kill my abs!  Between those and hanging leg raises, I'm set.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2009)

katt said:


> Oh, I'm going to the gym... I'm just grumpy about it some days... lol And your fat ass is never going to be stronger than me.....


not so fast, chick-a-dee!
My once, sculpted, buns-o-steel tushie will be in walnut cracking shape before summer's end!
disclaimer..although will be CAPABLE of cracking walnuts with said ass, will not actually do so...as try going to med-tent to have said splinters removed from my Adonis like cheeks would be hard to live down on such a small istallation...


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 2, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> not so fast, chick-a-dee!
> My once, sculpted, buns-o-steel tushie will be in walnut cracking shape before summer's end!
> disclaimer..although will be CAPABLE of cracking walnuts with said ass, will not actually do so...as try going to med-tent to have said splinters removed from my Adonis like cheeks would be hard to live down on such a small istallation...






Keep it up Kat!!!!
Have u ever done a show?


----------



## katt (Apr 3, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> not so fast, chick-a-dee!
> My once, sculpted, buns-o-steel tushie will be in walnut cracking shape before summer's end!



walnut cracking ass??   



chiquita6683 said:


> Have u ever done a show?



  I just like to look like I compete,,, lol


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## katt (Apr 6, 2009)

Yesterday - YAY - finally a sunny day  

Jogged/walked 2.5 miles with the dogs in the a.m....  did another 1.25 mile walk with them later in the afternoon   

Today
DB Press wu w/30's  1x8 (50) 3x8

Incline DB Press
(42.5) 1x8 (45) 2x8

Cable Xovers (20 ea side) 3x10 held the contraction at the end

Dips  (+10) 2x7, 1x 6 3/4  

Skull Crushers (40) 1x8 (50) 1x10, 1x7

That's it  breakfast - 8 egg whites, 1 slice ff cheese, peppers & onions


----------



## katt (Apr 7, 2009)

decided today to do pullups instead of chins... and I really don't like pullups because they are so hard for me. 

Pullups - 2x4, 1x3

Seated Cable Row (100) 3x8

Straight Arm Push Down (35) 1x8 (42.5) 2x8

Hyperextensions w/25 lb plate 3x10

Straight Bar Curl
(50) 1x8 (60) 1x8, 1x7

Hammer Curl
(25) 3x8

Roman Chair sit ups 3x15

normal breakfast - 8 egg whites, red bell pepper, green onions, cilantro topped with 1 slice ff cheese and franks hot sauce... YUM!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2009)

katt said:


> decided today to do pullups instead of chins...



You could always do them both.  I'm sure TOH would enjoy that too.


----------



## katt (Apr 9, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> You could always do them both.  I'm sure TOH would enjoy that too.


----------



## katt (Apr 9, 2009)

DB OH Press wu w/30's 1x8, (40) 3x8

Side Lateral Raises (20) 3x8

Reverse Pec Deck (50) 1x8 (55) 1x8 (60) 1x8  We haven't done this in a while so I was unsure where to set the weight

Shrugs (90) 1x8 (180) 2x6

Rope Ab Crunch (72.5) 3x15


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2009)

hey lady!
How'd u like those PU's? Just keep at 'em! You'll be knocking out sets of 10 in no time!


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 9, 2009)

still looking pretty strong. so does the other half go with work out with you most of the time?


----------



## katt (Apr 10, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hey lady!
> How'd u like those PU's? Just keep at 'em! You'll be knocking out sets of 10 in no time!



Hopefully - 



Rubes11 said:


> still looking pretty strong. so does the other half go with work out with you most of the time?




Yeah, we go together at 5 a.m.


----------



## katt (Apr 10, 2009)

Squats (95) 1x8, 2x6 (85) 1x6

Leg Extensions ss w/lying leg curl
(180/80) 2x8  (190/85) 1x8

Deadlifts (95) 1x6, 1x8 (115) 1x8

Angeled seated calf raise (120) 1x12 (140) 2x10


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2009)

u have insane, Xena like woman strength on those leg extensions!


----------



## katt (Apr 13, 2009)

yesterday was 2.2 mile jog..   Although it probably didn't help with all the sugar ingested yesterday  

Today

DB Press wu w/35's  1x8 (50) 2x8, 1x10

DB Incline (45) 3x8

Cable Crossovers (20 ea side) 1x10 (25) 2x8

Dips (+10)  1x9, 1x8, 1x7 then 3 without the weight

OH DB tricep extension (50) 1x8 too heavy for the complete stretch
(45) 1x8, 1x12..lol


----------



## katt (Apr 13, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> u have insane, Xena like woman strength on those leg extensions!



Nah.. it's an old machine I think..


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 13, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> u have insane, Xena like woman strength on those leg extensions!



You do!!!


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 13, 2009)

holy strong legs batman!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2009)

u two hottie chicas need to work out...THAT would be something to BEHOLD!


----------



## the other half (Apr 14, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> u two hottie chicas need to work out...THAT would be something to BEHOLD!


geee, what would i do????? 



ooohhhhh, thats rigth,



i would be taking pics to share with the rest of you


----------



## katt (Apr 14, 2009)

Last night 3.5 miles jog/walk.. I think we did more jogging than walking this time 

Pullups  1x3, 1x3 + 1 w/help, 1x3 +1 w/help
Pullups were not my friend today  

Seated Row (100) 1x8 (105) 2x8

Straight Arm Push Downs (35) 1x8 (40) 2x8

Hyperextensions w/25 lb plate 2x10

Straight Bar Curl (60) 2x8, 1x5

Hammer Curl w/25's 3x8

Everything felt extremely heavy today   probably because of the jogging..   The race is May 3rd, so after that I'm going to cut it down to one time a week at a leisurely pace.. the rest of my cardio will be on the treadmill or eliptical.


----------



## katt (Apr 16, 2009)

Squats (65) 1x8 (95) 4x8

Leg Extensions ss w/Lying Leg Curl
(180/80) 2x8  (180/85) 1x8

Deads (95) 1x6 (115) 2x6

for as little as we did - this took too long... yacking with people..   One more weight workout tomorrow morning then we are off to Seattle to watch the Emerald Cup bb & fitness comp.. yahoo!!  

But the 3.5 mile run tonight is gonna be brutal..


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2009)

have fun with that...I think I'm gonna go hobble around the track acouple of laps.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 16, 2009)

nice workout. and you with the cardio jeebus, all i have to say is eff that stuff


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 16, 2009)

katt said:


> for as little as we did - this took too long... yacking with people..   One more weight workout tomorrow morning then we are off to Seattle to watch the Emerald Cup bb & fitness comp.. yahoo!!
> 
> But the 3.5 mile run tonight is gonna be brutal..



Awesome, have fun! Yea i HATE running, are running for a race?


----------



## katt (Apr 17, 2009)

Well,,, yeah I'm not a runner... *but  *my daughter and boyfriend are coming up for the May 3rd Bloomsday run (7.45 miles) and so......  I guess I will run it with them..


----------



## katt (Apr 17, 2009)

Todays wo - My OH Press sucked today..

(30's) 1x8 (42.5) 1x6, 1x4 (40) 1x6

Side Lateral Raise (20) 1x8 (22.5) 2x8

Rev flys on the incline bench (12.5) 3x8 ea side

Shrugs (140) 1x8 (180) 2x8


----------



## rantorcha (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey Katt, I jsut started checkin' out your journal...cool stuff!  I also took at look at your photos and I must say it is very impressive.  Good luck with that running!  Better you than me.  hehe


----------



## katt (Apr 17, 2009)

rantorcha said:


> Hey Katt, I jsut started checkin' out your journal...cool stuff!  I also took at look at your photos and I must say it is very impressive.  Good luck with that running!  Better you than me.  hehe



hey thanks - I'll check out your journal as well


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2009)

hey!
How's the show treating ya!


----------



## katt (Apr 23, 2009)

the show was good, competitors were down from last year.  Tony Freeman was a guest poser, which was sweet   And Tanji Johnson and her sister did a routine together for the fitness night.   And, fresh Alaskan halibut was in season, so we can home with an 18 lb fish.. score!!

Today's workout sucked for me.. last night I jog/walked a 3.5 mile route and this morning I was a little sore and not quite feelin' it. 

DB Press (35's) 1x8 (45) 3x8

DB Incline Press (42.5) 3x8

Cable Crossovers 20 ea side - 3x10

Dips +10  3x6.. 

Skull Crushers (40) 1x10 (50) 2x10

last set super set w/CGB  1x10


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 23, 2009)

hey! Welcome home!
Glad y'all had fun!


----------



## katt (Apr 24, 2009)

time to get back into it.... including the diet  

Pullups  1x3 + 1 chin, 1x3 + 1 w/help, 1x3 +1 w/help
I needed to try to to at least 4 each time... 

Seated Cable Row (105) 1x8 (110) 2x8

Straight Arm Push Downs (40) 3x10

Hyperextensions w/25 lb plate 3x12

Straight Bar Curl (60) 3x8

Standing Hammer Curl (25's) 3x8

It was ok,, not stellar, but just ok.  Tonight is another running night.


----------



## katt (Apr 25, 2009)

3.5 mile jog last night.. went much smoother than the last time. 

Sunday will be a 5 miler..


----------



## katt (Apr 27, 2009)

yesterdays workout

5 mile run/walk in a.m.

then to the gym

OH DB Press (30) 1x8 (40) 3x6

Side Lateral Raise (20) 3x8

Front DB Raise (17.5) 1x8 (20) 2x8

Reverse Pec Deck (50) 3x8

Shrugs (140) 3x8

Rope Crunch (72.5) 1x4 (57.5) 1x12, 2x15

Hanging Leg Raise 3x15

Ball Crunch 1x25


----------



## rantorcha (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm reading thru your journal..very cool stuff!  I am somewhat new to it, so forgive me if I ask questions you already answered, but do you compete?  By the looks of your avatar...my goodness - looking fit!


----------



## katt (Apr 28, 2009)

haven't yet... You know, it's always in the back of my mind, and after we go to see a couple competitions, the urge gets a little more 'out there'....

thanks for the comment


----------



## katt (Apr 28, 2009)

this morning .... 2.2 mile run    My shins were still a little sore from Sunday, but ya gotta push through it, right?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2009)

right!
I walked 2 miles last night. 4 of us went. More fun. Another week or so of that and hopefully can start running again.


----------



## the other half (Apr 29, 2009)

shit, im retiring from running after sunday!!!!!! it really sucks knowing that you are in good physical shape, but crappy cardio shape.


----------



## katt (Apr 29, 2009)

today's wo

DB Press (30) 1x8 (45) 3x8

Incline DB Press (42.5) 1x8 (45) 2x8

Cable Crossovers (20) 1x10 (22.5) 1x8, 1x10

Dips +10  2x8, 1x7


Then TOH started yaking....

so we didn't get to finish our workout..


----------



## katt (Apr 30, 2009)

Can I say one thing??  FUCK!!!  My workout sucked this morning.. weights were down, everything felt like there was an extra 10 lbs on it..  

But.... instead of calling myself a   I will chalk it up to low carbs this week,,, just eating hummus and crackers for dinner last night    and running..   which reminds me.. we have to do a 2-3 mile tonight    last one before the race on Sunday....  which ... ok the whole f'ing Swine Flu thing..   now they are 'thinking' of canceling the race itself..  ok, so how do you tell 50,000 people that are coming from as far as Kenya that they won't be running...

on with it

Pullups 1x4, 2x3

Seated Cable Row  (105) 2x8 (100) 1x8

Straight Arm Push Downs - (40) 3x8


Hyper extensions w/25 lb plate  3x10

Standing BB Curl (60) 1x8, 1x6, 1x4

Hammer Curls (25) 3x8


----------



## katt (May 6, 2009)

The race is done... 1 hr and 28 minutes later.. I'm a little sore, mainly just the bottom of my feet  

today's wo

OH DB Press (30) 1x8 (40) 1x8, 1x4, 1x8

Side Lat Raises (20) 3x6

Front DB Raise (20) 3x8

Reverse fly on the incline bench (12.5) 3x8

Shrugs (140) 1x8 (160) 2x8

Rope Crunch (65) 3x15

Hanging Knee Raise 2x12

That's it.. my second set of Press's my left arm kinda went out to the side for some fk'd up reason  ... and after that I couldn't get my concentration back, so I said "screw it".. 

other than that - things felt heavy


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2009)

did you tweak anything or just lose the want of being there?


----------



## katt (May 13, 2009)

nope didn't tweak anything.. just got a little un-focused. 

Haven't been posting lately, but still been going to the gym.. 

warmer weather is finally here, and I've been busy doing things outside for a change


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2009)

I KNOW....its been quiet. It's ALL YOUR FAULT.....get yer asses back in here and livin the place up already!

Have y'all heard of cross fit?
What is CrossFit?

Kinda thought about seeing if I can switch it up and do this while the weather is warm


----------



## sara (May 30, 2009)

Katt! keep us posted girl!


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2009)

yeah...kinda quiet around here...


----------



## katt (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry B.... I just got outta the posting mode,, ya know 

It's summer.. too many things to do during the time off from work and not enough time to sit at the computer and post.

Sorry

BUT... we are still at the gym.. and my ass hurts today because we did legs... 

BUT... slacking on the diet and drinking... summer bbq's...

ARGHHHHHHHHHHH  

I have no will power sometimes. 

oh yeah... I have 39 tomato plants in my garden this year (my garden area is 100 x 30) ... ya think I did the "obsessive compulsive" thing?????


----------



## Built (Jun 3, 2009)

She's alive!!!

REAL, vine-ripened tomatoes are the SHIT. 

Hey, if you're gonna be over-eating, it's the right time to train the hell out of your legs!


----------



## katt (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah.. we just did our leg workout yesterday.. and my ass is so sore today ...  I'm walking like granny after a 10K run...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2009)

I didn't know a granny could do a 10k run...
I'm walking a little funny too...cool, ain't it?


----------



## ZECH (Jun 9, 2009)

katt said:


> and my ass is so sore today ...



LMAO, No comment.
Tomatoes!!!! A cold tomato sandwhich with duke's mayo and salt is the shiat!
I have 30........18 better boys, 6 supersteaks and 6 Cherokee purple(heirloom).
Got a dozen or so cayenne pepper and a dozen big bertha bell peppers.
Thats it for my graden. You have Silver queen corn? If so, I'm there.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2009)

that tomatoe sammich would ssound better if it were surrounded by a big, juicy burger...just saying...


----------



## katt (Jun 10, 2009)

Guess you gotta put some protein with it.. right?


----------



## katt (Jun 10, 2009)

dg806 said:


> LMAO, No comment.
> Tomatoes!!!! A cold tomato sandwhich with duke's mayo and salt is the shiat!
> I have 30........18 better boys, 6 supersteaks and 6 Cherokee purple(heirloom).
> Got a dozen or so cayenne pepper and a dozen big bertha bell peppers.
> Thats it for my graden. You have Silver queen corn? If so, I'm there.



Well now with the "joke" that was waiting for me at the office, I now have 39 plants.. lol

Mostly Early Girls (because of our short growing season) some yellow big boys (I love those)  sweet 100's and yellow pear.

As far as peppers, just cayenne, serrano and jalepena (sp?)..  I do have corn, but haven't had much luck with it in the past, but I planted it in my garden anyway.   then there is cabbage, cilantro, cucumbers, beets, potatoes, egg plant, green beans, peas, zucchini, yellow squash, acorn, butternut and pumpkins... whew... I think that's it.. lol


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2009)

Sounds great.  I love this time of year!

I don't get much time to grow my own these days, but I troll the farmer's market for when the Romas are ripe.  Then they get split, drizzled with olive oil, sprinkled with s&p, tossed in a 250 over for an hour or two.  I freeze them at the end of the season for keeping, but when they are plentiful I make some fresh pasta and toss them in with some fresh basil, EVOO and parm.  Good times!


----------



## katt (Jun 10, 2009)

Romas are so good!   EVOO?  Is there a little Racheal Ray coming out in you? 

Today's wo - yeah I know, I'm actually posting a workout.

Pullups on pegs  1x5, 1x4, 1x3

Rack Deads (185) 2x6 (205) 1x6

Seated Cable Row
(100) 1x6 (110) 1x6 (120) 1x6

Standing BB Curl (60) 3x6

Seated Hammer Curl (30's) 3x6


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2009)

katt said:


> EVOO?  Is there a little Racheal Ray coming out in you?



Good lord I hope not!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 10, 2009)

Some of mine are between golfball and baseball size. Hopefully by July 4, I will have maters! My betterboys are 7/8' high now.


----------



## katt (Jun 10, 2009)

dg806 said:


> Some of mine are between golfball and baseball size. Hopefully by July 4, I will have maters! My betterboys are 7/8' high now.



  what!?!?  

Wow - you're WAY ahead of us


----------



## ZECH (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah but I get mine in the ground by April 15, last average frost


----------



## katt (Jun 10, 2009)

dg806 said:


> Yeah but I get mine in the ground by April 15, last average frost



Oh man, I still had snow in my garden on April 15th... 

Seriously, we went to buy seed potatoes, and the gal said " we don't have any, you need to plant them in April" ... well, duh,  we had snow in the garden in April.. I'm not gonna dig through the snow to plant my potatoes..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2009)

katt said:


> what!?!?
> 
> Wow - you're WAY ahead of us


AND!!! he posts a LOT more than you two as well....just saying


----------



## katt (Jun 11, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> AND!!! he posts a LOT more than you two as well....just saying



Whateva.....

Today's wo

Seated Shoulder Press (30's) 1x7 (40) 1x6 (42.5) fail  (40) 1x5, 1x6

Side Lateral Raise (20) 1x6 (22.5) 1x6  (25) 1x6

Front Raise (22.5) 1x6 (25) 2x6

Rev Peck Deck (50) 1x6, (55) 1x6 (60) 1x6

This low rep, higher weight workout we are doing now, man....  my whole body hurts today, except for my legs, but we are doing them tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2009)

awesome!
enjoy that pain!
HOOAHH!!

I wish we had a rev pec dec here...
I don't feel like I'm doing the exercise right when I do BO dumb bell Lat raises...have recently started doing them with the cable if open. Seems a little better.
let us know 'bout them thar legs!

Where's your partner in crime?


----------



## ZECH (Jun 11, 2009)

katt said:


> Oh man, I still had snow in my garden on April 15th...



Usually I try to fertilize my grass the last week in February. By then we start getting warm days (in the 60's) and grass starts growing. March is usually both warm and cold with fronts coming through. You could have a 70 degree day or 6" of snow. Usually by the first of April things get nice and azelea's bloom and tulips are too. Usually by June 1 you can get hot. We have had some upper 80's and a few 90 days already.
July and August are what we call "dog days" of summer. Hot and Humid. Mid 90's. One year we had several weeks of 100-110. Damn that was terrible. Never seen it that hot here before.


----------



## katt (Jun 11, 2009)

dg806 said:


> Usually I try to fertilize my grass the last week in February. By then we start getting warm days (in the 60's) and grass starts growing. March is usually both warm and cold with fronts coming through. You could have a 70 degree day or 6" of snow. Usually by the first of April things get nice and azelea's bloom and tulips are too. Usually by June 1 you can get hot. We have had some upper 80's and a few 90 days already.
> July and August are what we call "dog days" of summer. Hot and Humid. Mid 90's. One year we had several weeks of 100-110. Damn that was terrible. Never seen it that hot here before.



Yeah I remember having a conversation with my girlfriend (she lives in Charlotte too) and she was trying to explain to me about the humidity...  I didn't quite understand the concept of getting sweaty right after you walk out the door in the morning... until we went to Jamaica last year.. holy cow - I really didn't like that feeling of being 'damp' all the time.


----------



## katt (Jun 11, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> awesome!
> enjoy that pain!
> HOOAHH!!
> 
> ...



Partner in crime is going through it too... just not posting yet 

It's just a regular pec deck, we just sit facing the weight stack and put the handles all the way in front of you - for the back of the delts    you could also try the  incline bench for the back delts also,, you lay with your knee on the seat and arms hanging down in front of  you and pull the DB to the side - have you ever done those?


----------



## nkira (Jun 11, 2009)

Some garden you have got there......it's nice to have that fresh stuff....I hate aged veggies 

I have got egg plants, Tomatoes, cabbage, bay leaves growing nicely....




katt said:


> Well now with the "joke" that was waiting for me at the office, I now have 39 plants.. lol
> 
> Mostly Early Girls (because of our short growing season) some yellow big boys (I love those)  sweet 100's and yellow pear.
> 
> As far as peppers, just cayenne, serrano and jalepena (sp?)..  I do have corn, but haven't had much luck with it in the past, but I planted it in my garden anyway.   then there is cabbage, cilantro, cucumbers, beets, potatoes, egg plant, green beans, peas, zucchini, yellow squash, acorn, butternut and pumpkins... whew... I think that's it.. lol


----------



## katt (Jun 11, 2009)

nkira said:


> Some garden you have got there......it's nice to have that fresh stuff....I hate aged veggies
> 
> I have got egg plants, Tomatoes, cabbage, bay leaves growing nicely....



You can grow bay leaves???  Sweet!!! 

Nice Avi... totally scary  ... almost freaks me out if I look at it too long.. lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2009)

katt said:


> Partner in crime is going through it too... just not posting yet
> 
> It's just a regular pec deck, we just sit facing the weight stack and put the handles all the way in front of you - for the back of the delts  you could also try the incline bench for the back delts also,, you lay with your knee on the seat and arms hanging down in front of you and pull the DB to the side - have you ever done those?


We Have this rickety pec deck here....sucks much. really don't think can sit backwards on it. Used to do that at home with the good stuff.
Have done from an incline bench as well.  Just gonna try to find a god angle. I'm starting t oget that 'rounded' look again on the delts. I got it a long time ago...too much inc bench way back. I still don't do any direct front delt moves...You'd think with the rows and BO lat raises, I'd keep the posterior delts caught up. 

tell him....to get back at it! It just aint the same w/out the 'dynamic duo!'


----------



## nkira (Jun 11, 2009)

Sure you can bay leaf tree, actually it doesn't require much of attention, the one we have is around 1 years old and has grown 3 feet in height, it can grow up to 38 Feet!! 

We also have two lemon trees & 11 coconut trees, we almost never but coconut from shops. There are few fruit trees too & my sisters in to Orchids.

Oh n don't be scared of
< him, he's all soft inside 




katt said:


> You can grow bay leaves???  Sweet!!!
> 
> Nice Avi... totally scary  ... almost freaks me out if I look at it too long.. lol


----------



## katt (Jun 15, 2009)

Nkira.. that would mean you actually live somewhere that's ... uh... 'warm'

We only get that luxury about 2 months out of the year.. lol


Today's wo kinda sucked a bit, but I'm fighting a cold and my stamina isn't up to par today.

Front Squats (65) 1x6 (95) 2x6 (85) 1x6

Seated Leg Press (255) 3x8

Leg Extensions (150) 3x8

Lying Leg Curl (65) 1x8 (70) 1x8 (75) 1x8

HS Calf Raise (25) 3x15

SS w/ Glute Iso machine (60) 3x10


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2009)

yer gonna be walking funny tomorrow...sweet!
How's y'all?


----------



## katt (Jun 15, 2009)

oh, you know.... 

Just another day in paradise


----------



## Pylon (Jun 15, 2009)

Good job getting your work in when you are under the weather.  You are officially better than 75% of the population.


----------



## HOOPIE (Jun 15, 2009)

katt said:


> Nkira.. that would mean you actually live somewhere that's ... uh... 'warm'
> 
> We only get that luxury about 2 months out of the year.. lol
> 
> ...



Training when sick can be hell and commitment like this shows why you're better than the others that dont train when feeling under the weather(sp?)  Great job and dedication!!!


----------



## nkira (Jun 15, 2009)

Katt, you got that right. 




katt said:


> Nkira.. that would mean you actually live somewhere that's ... uh... 'warm'
> 
> We only get that luxury about 2 months out of the year.. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## katt (Jun 16, 2009)

well,, today's workout didn't happen.. I got up at 3:20 to let the dog out    tried to open my eyes and was like   they were crusted shut....ewwwwww....

so, no workout this morning.. I'm od'ing on meds today, so maybe tomorrow I'll be better and can get my ass out of bed


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 16, 2009)

katt said:


> well,, today's workout didn't happen.. I got up at 3:20 to let the dog out  tried to open my eyes and was like  they were crusted shut....ewwwwww....
> 
> so, no workout this morning.. I'm od'ing on meds today, so maybe tomorrow I'll be better and can get my ass out of bed


well...like....duh....0320???  that's called: Night time. You are supposed to be asleep then. Your eyes were sending you a message that they were on strike and upset for being used at an un godly hour...


Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## katt (Jun 16, 2009)

We always get up at 4:09 - aka - set the alarm for 4 and hit the snooze once..   get up, take our pre-workout drink, pills and head to the gym by 4:40....

That's our daily ritual..   we are both early risers.. I swear, I couldn't sleep in if I tried. 

Anyway, today at work, stress level was at a 10.. I felt like shit, and things were thrown at me from all directions to the point I couldn't think any more. 

Hopefully tomorrow morning will be better, but today I didn't have any appetite whatsoever, so all I managed to force down was a bowl of soup... not good.   I can feel my muscles deflating as we speak..


----------



## Pylon (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry you aren't at your best.  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 17, 2009)

what he said.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 18, 2009)

you told me many times, muscle memory is a good thing

sorry to hear about the stomach flu, hopefully you're on the mend soon and back at it. even though you've been back for a while, it's good to have you back around!

now, where's TOH


----------



## katt (Jun 18, 2009)

No Scar.. not the flu... just some annoying "tickle" in my throat that makes me cough all the time   even with medicine, it doesn't seem to go away.. I swear I sound like a 10 year smoker..    which makes me wonder... how the hell do smokers even do it?.. this would drive me nuts if I did it on a daily basis.. arghhhhhh..

Anyway,,, nice of you to stop by     TOH isn't posting yet....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 18, 2009)

Get better 

Damn....I thought I got up early (5:30AM).........I can't imagine getting up at 4AM..What time do you go to bed? 9PM ??


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2009)

katt said:


> No Scar.. not the flu... just some annoying "tickle" in my throat that makes me cough all the time  even with medicine, it doesn't seem to go away.. I swear I sound like a 10 year smoker..  which makes me wonder... how the hell do smokers even do it?.. this would drive me nuts if I did it on a daily basis.. arghhhhhh..
> 
> Anyway,,, nice of you to stop by  TOH isn't posting yet....


Hey! You still under the weather? I'm still coughin up some crap myself. Sucks. 
Hope you are feeling better.
We were joking around here if the smokers have an advantage of having their lungs lined w/ tar to protect from the crap in the air...


----------



## katt (Jun 19, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Get better
> 
> Damn....I thought I got up early (5:30AM).........I can't imagine getting up at 4AM..What time do you go to bed? 9PM ??



Yeah pretty much - give or take an hour... depends on what I get wrapped up in on TV..   Sunday pretty much sucks on food network now with the 'next food network star' I HAVE to watch that... so Monday I'm kinda tired..

I get totally sucked into the shows "America's Next Top Model" on Sundays... marathon shows... or "The Biggest Loser" etc... you know you have to sit through hours and hours, because they only boot one person off each time.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 19, 2009)

I like the Biggest Loser too......I think it's pretty funny.

Last season was the best - when Bob was swearing at Joelle.....

"WTF Joelle!!!!!"   ....hahaha


----------



## katt (Jun 19, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> I like the Biggest Loser too......I think it's pretty funny.
> 
> Last season was the best - when Bob was swearing at Joelle.....
> 
> "WTF Joelle!!!!!"   ....hahaha



Yeah, I thought that was awesome!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 26, 2009)

feeling any better?


----------



## katt (Jun 26, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> feeling any better?



Yeah      the throat still hurts, but all the hacking is gone..   I've just been lazy... lazy....lazy....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2009)

at least you are feeling better...sounds like y'all keep active enough anyway...tis summer. Have fun. Do the thing you do. The iron will always be there waiting for you. just remember: the longer you stay away...the heavier your weights will be...taunting you...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 28, 2009)

katt said:


> Yeah  the throat still hurts, but all the hacking is gone.. I've just been lazy... lazy....lazy....


Get busy Kattwoman .

You and TOH still doing cycles?


----------



## katt (Jun 29, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Get busy Kattwoman .
> 
> You and TOH still doing cycles?




I had about 4 weeks worth of Anavar, so I did that back in Feb...  I tell ya,, after about 3 weeks the weight was just melting off..    wish I had a couple more weeks worth, but oh well  

If I could just get the "keeping it off" part down... but I love food !


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2009)

katt said:


> but I love food !



The downfall of many of us.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> The downfall of many of us.



True dat.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## katt (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey B - going to start posting again?  

ok here are the last three workouts this week.... I'm am soooo sore for such weeney weights..lol

Tuesday
DB Press (30) 1x8 (40) 1x8 (45) 1x8, 1x5
DB Inlcine Press (35) 1x8 (40) 1x8 (42.5) 1x8
Cable X-over (20) 3x10
Skull Crushers (40) 1x8 (50) 2x8
SS w/
CG Bench (40) 1x8 (50) 1x8 , 1x7
Dips 1x5, 1x2  

Wednesday
Step ups  (15) 2x8, 1x10
Seated Leg Press (275) 3x10
DB Lunges (15) 3x10
SLDL (90) 3x8
Seated Calf Raise (120) 3x12

Today
Pulldowns (85) 3x8
T Bar Row (45) 3x8
Straight Arm Push Down (35) 1x10 (42.5) 2x10
BB Curl (50) 1x8 (60) 1x8, 1x7
Standing DB Hammer (20) 1x8 (25) 2x8

There ya go


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 2, 2009)

No wonder you did 1x2 on dips.  You had just completed skulls and close grips.


----------



## katt (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah,, it was TOH's idea to put them last


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 3, 2009)

katt said:


> Hey B - going to start posting again?
> 
> ok here are the last three workouts this week.... I'm am soooo sore for such weeney weights..lol
> 
> ...


Looks like a good 3 days!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 3, 2009)

Nice work, Katt!


----------



## katt (Jul 3, 2009)

Today -

DB OH press
(30) 1x8 (35) 2x8 (40) 1x6

Front Raise (20) 3x8

2 sets of ball crunches  2x15

Side Lateral Raise (17.5) 3x8

Cable reverse fly (10) 3x8

Shrugs (140) 3x8

Happy 4th!!!  we are done till Monday


----------



## katt (Jul 8, 2009)

well our computer is in the shop    somepin's wrong wit it....

yesterday
 DB Press (30) 1x8 (40) 1x10 (42.5) 1x10 (45) 1x10
DB Incline Press (40) 1x8 (42.5) 1x8 (45) 1x8
Cable X-overs (22.5 ea side) 3x10
Dips 1x6, 2x4
Skull Crushers (40) 1x8 (50) 2x8
ss w/
CG Bench (40) 1x8 (50) 1x8, 1x4

Today
Squat machine (i don't know what you call it)
(90) 2x10 (140) 1x10
Hack Squat Machine (90) 1x8 (140) 2x8
Leg Extensions (150) 1x9, 2x10
HA Leg Curl - (45) 1x10 (55) 1x10 (70) 1x6
Calf raise on the seated leg press machine (195) 2x12 (215) 1x12


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hiya katt!
When you say cable X-overs, do you actually cross over or just bring the 'rings' together? I see both ways...


----------



## katt (Jul 9, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Hiya katt!
> When you say cable X-overs, do you actually cross over or just bring the 'rings' together? I see both ways...




It varies workout to workout, sometimes I cross right over left, then left over right..... sometimes I just bring together and squeeze.


----------



## katt (Jul 9, 2009)

Lat Pull down (85) 3x8
Seated Cable Row (85) 1x8, (100) 2x8
Straight Arm Push Downs (30) 1x8 (40) 2x8
BB Curl (50) 3x8
Standing DB Hammer Curl (22.5) 2x8 (25) 1x8

that's about it - had a flat when I pulled up to the gym so TOH put my emergency tire on so I could get it to the shop before work.. lol..  it looks so funny...


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 9, 2009)

oh, the dummy tire. it's a normal scene around these parts. I think they're only good for something like 100kms or something, but I see people have it on their car for a good month.

workouts are looking great though, katt


----------



## katt (Jul 14, 2009)

here we go again  

DB Press (30's-wu) 1x8 (40) 1x8 (45) 1x8 (50) 1x6

Standing Military BB Press (50) 1x8 (60) 2x8
Incline DB Press (40's) 1x8 (42.5) 2x8
Dips - 1x6, 1x5, 1x4  
Cable Crunch (65) 3x15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 14, 2009)

katt said:


> here we go again
> 
> DB Press (30's-wu) 1x8 (40) 1x8 (45) 1x8 (50) 1x6
> 
> ...


You will get your dip strength back quick, just stay with it. 
Good job Katt


----------



## katt (Jul 20, 2009)

My once a week post.. lol

DB Bench (40) 1x8 (45) 2x10 (47.5) 1x8

Standing Mil Press (50) 1x8 (60) 2x8

Incline DB Bench (40) 3x8

Dips 1x8, 1x5, 1x3

V ups 2x15

Ok, so it's pretty hot here for the Pacific NW... and they didn't have the ceiling fans going at the gym this morning, even at 5 a.m. it makes for a pretty 'sweaty' workout.


----------



## nadirmg (Jul 20, 2009)

lol so you don't post as often either huh?  ok then I don't feel so bad.

but seriously, most of the old vangaurd is gone.  how are you and TOH doing?

Standing MPs, huh?  There was a good article on T-Nation about the lost are of the olympic lifts and how no one stands when they do millies - so good for you!!


----------



## katt (Jul 21, 2009)

nadirmg said:


> lol so you don't post as often either huh?  ok then I don't feel so bad.
> 
> but seriously, most of the old vangaurd is gone.  how are you and TOH doing?
> 
> Standing MPs, huh?  There was a good article on T-Nation about the lost are of the olympic lifts and how no one stands when they do millies - so good for you!!



Yeah I know.... most of the oldies are pretty sparse around here  

I like standing MP's..  I'll have to check out that article.  

How are your workouts going? We are still at it and doing good, but it's harder for us to be consistant during the summer.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm here...'oldies'??? speak for yourself, lady!
I'm still in my prime!


----------



## katt (Jul 21, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I'm here...'oldies'??? speak for yourself, lady!
> I'm still in my prime!



Dude you are on the backside of the mountain and sliding down...


----------



## katt (Jul 21, 2009)

Today

CG Cable pull down (85) 1x8 (100) 2x8

Seated Cable Row (85) 1x8 (100) 2x8
Standing BB Curl (50) 3x8
Incline seated db curl (17.5) 3x8
Shrugs (140) 3x8
Hyperextensions (25) 3x10


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2009)

katt said:


> Dude you are on the backside of the mountain and sliding down...



  Now you've gone and burst his bubble.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 21, 2009)

Katt, excellent workouts goin on, your movin some NICE #'s!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2009)

katt said:


> Today
> 
> CG Cable pull down (85) 1x8 (100) 2x8
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## katt (Jul 22, 2009)

Well today was legs, and I really wasn't into it, but you know....

HS Squat Machine (50) 1x8 (100) 1x8, 2x10
Leg Extensions (150) 1x8 (165) 2x8
Lying Leg Curls (65) 1x10 (80) 2x8
Standing Calf Raise #7 - 1x12, 2x10
Seated Calf Raise (120) 3x10

last workout till Monday   heading out of town for a couple days.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey Katt,

Have you tried the "muscle ups" yet?  I'm curious to see how your like them.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 24, 2009)

looking good in here katt

as was stated a while back, I'm a bigger fan of standing OH pressing than sitting. I find it to be an overall better movement, and feels more comfortable.

what do you mean by V-ups?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 24, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Now you've gone and burst his bubble.


hey...I'm...Im...on a bigger mountain...still climbing, baby!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 24, 2009)

How can you not get into legs??? I LOVE LEGS, LoL!!! Solid w/o Katt, have a safe trip!!!


----------



## katt (Jul 27, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Hey Katt,
> 
> Have you tried the "muscle ups" yet?



  Not yet



Scarface30 said:


> looking good in here katt
> 
> as was stated a while back, I'm a bigger fan of standing OH pressing than sitting. I find it to be an overall better movement, and feels more comfortable.
> 
> what do you mean by V-ups?



Yeah I like the standing press better too   V-up's is probably not the name for them, that oldie ab exercise where your butt is on the end of the bench and your body does a V when you raise your legs up.....



Burner02 said:


> hey...I'm...Im...on a bigger mountain...still climbing, baby!



Bigger ego.... bigger mountain ????   Ahhhhh.... that's how that works.. 



Archangel said:


> How can you not get into legs??? I LOVE LEGS, LoL!!! Solid w/o Katt, have a safe trip!!!



It was just the day Arch,, I was ready for a break   I like doing legs normally


----------



## Pylon (Jul 27, 2009)

Archangel said:


> How can you not get into legs??? I LOVE LEGS, LoL!!! Solid w/o Katt, have a safe trip!!!



Second that.  Leg day is the best part of the week!  

Of course, the next day is generally the worst....


----------



## katt (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah Py, I'm hearing ya there  


DB Bench (30) 1x8 (40) 1x8 (45) 1x8 (42.5) 1x8
Standing Mil Press (50) 1x8 (60) 2x8
Incline DB Bench (40) 1x8 (42.5) 2x8
Dips 1x6, 2x4 

Dips sucks for me today.. I guess the 4 days off didn't do me good.. lol

We are going to change our routine up, TOH doesn't like the basic one I put together "not enough shoulder work"    whateva.....

Anyway, going to put that together tonight after some thinking how hard we want to work and what we want to accomplish...


----------



## katt (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah Py, I'm hearing ya there  


DB Bench (30) 1x8 (40) 1x8 (45) 1x8 (42.5) 1x8
Standing Mil Press (50) 1x8 (60) 2x8
Incline DB Bench (40) 1x8 (42.5) 2x8
Dips 1x6, 2x4 

Dips sucks for me today.. I guess the 4 days off didn't do me good.. lol

We are going to change our routine up, TOH doesn't like the basic one I put together "not enough shoulder work"    whateva.....

Anyway, going to put that together tonight after some thinking how hard we want to work and what we want to accomplish...


----------



## Pylon (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice work!  Don't let those dips get the best of you!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 27, 2009)

katt said:


> Anyway, going to put that together tonight after some thinking how hard we want to work and what we want to accomplish...



Yes, knowing what your goals are is an important first step.


----------



## katt (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, we haven't sat down to make up a new program ... yet

Today's wo

Front Squats wu w/bar 1x8, (65) 1x8 (75) 1x8 (85) 1x4 r/p 1x4
Deadlifts (65) 1x8 (95) 1x7, 1x8.. 

Tri Set - Lying Leg Curl/Extensions/Seated Calf Raise
(80) 1x8 / (165) 1x8 (140) 1x10
(85) 1x8  (165) 1x8 (140) 1x12
(85) 1x8  (165 ) 1x8 (140) 1x12

Deadlifts were pretty "light" today lol... next time will be better..


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 29, 2009)

I see what you mean by V-ups. I could never do those I'd end up falling off the bench or something.

was that a superset of front squats and deads??! nice going

ever workout with fullbody routines? I honestly find those to be the best, personally. give those a thought maybe.


----------



## katt (Jul 29, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> I see what you mean by V-ups. I could never do those I'd end up falling off the bench or something.
> 
> was that a superset of front squats and deads??! nice going
> 
> ever workout with fullbody routines? I honestly find those to be the best, personally. give those a thought maybe.



Oh hell no that wasn't a superset   I suppose I shoulda put a space between those  

We did a full body a while back with short RI's... it totally kicked out butts!


----------



## katt (Jul 30, 2009)

CG Pulldown (100) 2x8 (105) 1x8

Seated Cable Row (100) 3x8

Standing BB Curl (50) 3x10

Seated Incline DB curl (17.5) 2x10 (20) 1x10

Shrugs (140) 3x8

Hyperextensions w/25 lb plate 3x10

ok so we are actually thinking of going in tomorrow morning and doing cardio   believe that


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2009)

co-ed in house cardio...or actual at the gym in public cardio?


----------



## katt (Jul 30, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> co-ed in house cardio...or actual at the gym in public cardio?



  maybe a little of both????


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2009)

awesome...I REALLY miss co-ed indoor/outdoor cardio...


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 31, 2009)

katt said:


> maybe a little of both????



ahh, I see what your saying...

indoor cardio, like in the pool swimming, and outdoor, like outside running.. gotcha... haha

looking good on that last workout katt 

got anything setup for the new routine yet?


----------



## katt (Jul 31, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> ahh, I see what your saying...
> 
> indoor cardio, like in the pool swimming, and outdoor, like outside running.. gotcha... haha
> 
> ...



Not yet... I'm procrastinating again     I'll get it written down this weekend.... hopefully.


----------



## sara (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2009)

knock...knock... Any one home?


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2009)

I've totally been MIA lately    We are still going at the gym (went this morning)... but it's salsa making time, plus we are picking huckleberries every night or weekend that we can....it gets so busy in the summer... what we have left of it...

Then... of course.... I'm addicted to "farm town" on facebook


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2009)

Oooooh...SALSA!  I love me some fresh salsa.  I'm a black bean and corn guy myself, with some chipotle thrown in for good measure.  Feel free to send some my way!

I put a link for vacation pics on my FB page in my journal.  Feel free to send me a friend request if you like...


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Oooooh...SALSA!  I love me some fresh salsa.  I'm a black bean and corn guy myself, with some chipotle thrown in for good measure.  Feel free to send some my way!
> 
> I put a link for vacation pics on my FB page in my journal.  Feel free to send me a friend request if you like...



Sweet!  thanks!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

katt said:


> I've totally been MIA lately  We are still going at the gym (went this morning)... but it's salsa making time, plus we are picking huckleberries every night or weekend that we can....it gets so busy in the summer... what we have left of it...
> 
> Then... of course.... I'm addicted to "farm town" on facebook


Mmmmm.... salsa.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2009)

katt said:


> I've totally been MIA lately    We are still going at the gym (went this morning)... but it's salsa making time, plus we are picking huckleberries every night or weekend that we can....it gets so busy in the summer... what we have left of it...
> 
> Then... of course.... I'm addicted to "farm town" on facebook



Farmtown??? I'm HOOKED on Mafia Wars and Vamp Wars!!! I'm such a DORK!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2009)

Katt, I want you to know your salsa talk and garden pics inspired me tonight.  I couldn't get anyone to make a decision on dinner, but I picked up some great looking tomatoes at whole foods over the weekend.  So I grabbed some Japanese eggplant, red peppers, squash, zuchinni and garlic, diced them up with the toms and made a nice ratatouille.  A little french bread toasted with garlic and parm on the side, and everyone is happy.

My wife has steadfastly refused to consider the vegetarian thing, but she never seems to complain when I cook for her...


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Katt, I want you to know your salsa talk and garden pics inspired me tonight.  I couldn't get anyone to make a decision on dinner, but I picked up some great looking tomatoes at whole foods over the weekend.  So I grabbed some Japanese eggplant, red peppers, squash, zuchinni and garlic, diced them up with the toms and made a nice ratatouille.  A little french bread toasted with garlic and parm on the side, and everyone is happy.
> 
> My wife has steadfastly refused to consider the vegetarian thing, but she never seems to complain when I cook for her...



ohhhhh I LOVE ratatouille....       Especially this time of year when the fresh vege's are so abundant.. I have 2 eggplants growing, but there not big enough yet to pick.   I put garbanzo beans in mine,,, combines well with the rice for that complete protein 

Now I want to make it.....


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Farmtown??? I'm HOOKED on Mafia Wars and Vamp Wars!!! I'm such a DORK!!!



crazy huh... farm town is a dorky game too... addicting though. 



JerseyDevil said:


> Mmmmm.... salsa.



Yeah...   but my tomatoes have a case of blight right now   our unusally hot heat with our massive thunderstorms and rain - plus the fact I planted them too close together, so not enough "air flow" (the gals at the extension office told me that)     the leaves are starting to curl up and die...   Hopefully the tomatoes will ripen fast and I will be able to can alot of salsa before they are all ..... doomed......


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2009)

Ta DaHHHHHHHHH.... a workout!  

DB Press (35's) 1x8 (45) 1x8 (47.5) 2x8

Standing Military Press (60) 3x8

Incline DB Press (40) 3x8

Side Lateral Raises (20) 3x8

Bench dips 3x15
ss w/
Cable Pushdowns (42.5) 1x10 (50) 2x8

Don't say I'm slackin.... ....
......

.....

but I am....


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2009)

katt said:


> ohhhhh I LOVE ratatouille....       Especially this time of year when the fresh vege's are so abundant.. I have 2 eggplants growing, but there not big enough yet to pick.   I put garbanzo beans in mine,,, combines well with the rice for that complete protein
> 
> Now I want to make it.....



Say...that does sound like a nice add.  In fact, I have a bag of dried garbs that I've been waiting to do something with.  That would make it a nice hearty stew indeed!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2009)

hey!
What is it with this farm town thing??? I'e got a friend bugging me to join them.
Oh, add me:
mike.slusser@hotmail.com

...Py, Arch...every body else!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2009)

invite en route....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## katt (Aug 11, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hey!
> What is it with this farm town thing??? I'e got a friend bugging me to join them.
> Oh, add me:
> mike.slusser@hotmail.com
> ...



I sent an invite to that email addy... let me know if you didn't get it


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 11, 2009)

will do!


----------



## katt (Aug 11, 2009)

Today

CG Pulldown (100) 1x8 (105) 2x8

Seated Cable Row (100) 3x8

Standing BB Curl (50) 1x8 (60) 1x5, 1x6  arghhhhh

Seated Incline DB Curl (20) 3x10

Shrugs (140) 1x8 (160) 2x8

Hyperextensions (25) 3x12

Straight Arm Push Downs (40) 1x8 , 2x10


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2009)

katt said:


> I sent an invite to that email addy... let me know if you didn't get it


didn't get it...


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2009)

It's easier to just look up "Mike Slusser" directly on FB.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 14, 2009)

gotcha


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 15, 2009)

lol, oooh good ol' facebook.

youz guys can add me if ya want, Nick Whynot.. my profile picture is of me and a guy from Trinidad with a small ukulele type instrument.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 15, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> lol, oooh good ol' facebook.
> 
> youz guys can add me if ya want, Nick Whynot.. my profile picture is of me and a guy from Trinidad with a small ukulele type instrument.



Found it.  Nice pic.  Is there a story?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2009)

Whats up Katt??? Hope all is well!!!


----------



## katt (Aug 18, 2009)

ok time to post a workout 

Step ups w/15's ha ha  3x8

Seated Leg Press (275) 3x8

Lunges (20's) 3x10 ea leg

Lying Leg Curl (80) 3x8

Seated Calf Raise (140) 3x12

All is good.... was up till 11:00 last night making mango salsa ... my first attempt. I haven't even tasted it yet so I'll have to do that tonight to see how it turned out lol


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 18, 2009)

katt said:


> Step ups w/15's ha ha  3x8



Does the "ha ha" mean you were laughing while doing the exercise?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2009)

SWEET Wheel w/o Katt, your legs will be feelin that soon!!!

MMMMMMMmmmmmmm, Mango salsa sounds GOOOOOOD!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2009)

katt said:


> ok time to post a workout
> 
> Step ups w/15's ha ha 3x8
> 
> ...


Wished I could have spotted, or at least watched this wo 

Good job Katt!


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2009)

I still didn't get the animal farm game missy!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2009)

....still haven't been added as friend either...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2009)

disregard! We be friends! (as soon as haji-net comes back on-line)


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 20, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Found it.  Nice pic.  Is there a story?



yeah, I wont lie, after I posted that in here I completely forgot I did then you and, Burner, and katt added me I was like "who are these people?!" then I realized.

no story really. just when I was in Trinidad last February we were sight seeing the first day and there was a guy playing a ukelele-type instrument and I just asked if I could have a picture taken with him, he then started singing a song about me, asked me where I was from and put Canada into the lyrics somewhere, commented on how I was the shortest one of the group, but then went on to say that that didn't matter because I'd make 2 babies before I left, lol.

turned out it was only 1. ha! .. unfortunately no hanky-panky went down...


----------



## Pylon (Aug 25, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> yeah, I wont lie, after I posted that in here I completely forgot I did then you and, Burner, and katt added me I was like "who are these people?!" then I realized.



Gosh, nice to know we leave such an impression on you...


----------



## sara (Aug 26, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ....still haven't been added as friend either...



Facebook?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 26, 2009)

sara said:


> Facebook?



You on too?  

facebook.com/dtlay


----------



## katt (Sep 1, 2009)

time to post a workout.. lol

Did machines today mostly

High Row  (100) 3x8

Low Row (ea side) (50) 1x8 (55) 2x8

Shrugs (160) 3x8

Standing BB Curl w/bent bar (45) 1x8 (55) 2x8

Incline Seated DB curl (20) 1x8 (22.5) 2x8

Hyperexentions w/25 lb plate 2x10


----------



## katt (Sep 1, 2009)

sara said:


> I still didn't get the animal farm game missy!



Well.... someones crops went to waste and you still haven't confirmed me as your neighbor


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2009)

katt said:


> time to post a workout.. lol



  She's back!  Is TOH still going?


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 1, 2009)

GOOD lookin w/o Katt!!! I'm more into the Vampire and Mafia Wars thing!!! You play those at all???


----------



## katt (Sep 2, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> She's back!  Is TOH still going?



Yep, still going   hunting season is around the corner, so we figured we needed to bump it up a notch... real quick !



Archangel said:


> GOOD lookin w/o Katt!!! I'm more into the Vampire and Mafia Wars thing!!! You play those at all???



No but quite a few people in our office play Mafia Wars.... I don't know if I can manage two addicting games....


----------



## katt (Sep 2, 2009)

today's wo sucked.... maybe it was my Cheez it's I had for my dinner last night... 

Seated DB press (30's) 1x8 (35) 2x7

Front DB Raise (17.5) 3x8

Side Lateral Raise (17.5) 3x8

Reverse Pec Deck - (40) 1x8 (50) 2x8

short & sweet this morning.... back again tomorrow..

and I really will eat dinner tonight


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2009)

Well, well... look who is back.

Great to see you and TOH back Katt!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 2, 2009)

Good lookin workout Katt!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2009)

katt said:


> Yep, still going  hunting season is around the corner, so we figured we needed to bump it up a notch... real quick !


Kill the wabbit, kill the wabbit!"
-Elmer Fudd

Good to see ya back!


----------



## katt (Sep 3, 2009)

Just a little note to show you what I've been doing with my time lately...... this is what I pick every three days......


----------



## sara (Sep 3, 2009)

katt said:


> Well.... someones crops went to waste and you still haven't confirmed me as your neighbor



I dont know how to do that!


----------



## sara (Sep 3, 2009)

katt said:


> Just a little note to show you what I've been doing with my time lately...... this is what I pick every three days......



looks good  Do you have your own garden?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 3, 2009)

sara said:


> looks good  Do you have your own garden?


...hope so...or her neighbor is gonna be PISSED..


----------



## katt (Sep 4, 2009)

sara said:


> looks good  Do you have your own garden?



yep     Theres nothing better than fresh vege's that have just been picked.


----------



## katt (Sep 4, 2009)

today's wo - TGIF!

Step ups w/20's 3x8

Seated Leg Press (275) 3x10

Lunges w/20's  3x8 

Lying Leg Curl (80) 3x8

Seated Calf Raise 1x10, 2x12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 4, 2009)

katt said:


> today's wo - TGIF!
> 
> Step ups w/20's 3x8
> 
> ...


Your legs are going to be sore tomorrow!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 4, 2009)

Lookin good in here Katt!  Opening day is next saturday just got my gear backed up and ready to put some meat on the ground!

Nice crops ya got my home garden didn't produce like I wanted...not sure what happened but it all went to hell!

Look at all these facebook lurkers...didn't know ya'll had it.  Look me up!


----------



## katt (Sep 5, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Your legs are going to be sore tomorrow!



Yeah I can definitely feel it today - but not as bad as I thought 



DeadBolt said:


> Lookin good in here Katt!  Opening day is next saturday just got my gear backed up and ready to put some meat on the ground!
> 
> Nice crops ya got my home garden didn't produce like I wanted...not sure what happened but it all went to hell!
> 
> Look at all these facebook lurkers...didn't know ya'll had it.  Look me up!



Bout time your got your ass in the gym...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 5, 2009)

even after the step ups?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 6, 2009)

katt said:


> Bout time your got your ass in the gym...


----------



## katt (Sep 9, 2009)

another day - another workout

DB Flat bench (30) 1x8 (40) 3x8

DB Incline Press (30) 1x8 (40) 2x8

Side Lateral Raises (17.5) 3x8
ss w/
Cable Push downs (35) 3x8

DB Front raise (17.5) 3x8
ss w/
OH tricep extension (35) 3x10

ta-dah!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 9, 2009)

looka good to me!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 9, 2009)

Great lookin workouts Katt, your doin a push/pull split too huh??? Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2009)

katt said:


> another day - another workout
> 
> DB Flat bench (30) 1x8 (40) 3x8
> 
> ...


more like: Ta-DOWE!


----------



## katt (Sep 10, 2009)

today was a half-ass workout... wasn't feelin' it.. 

Wide grip pulls downs (100) 1x7 (85) 2x8

Seated Cable Row (100) 3x8

1 set of 21's w/40 lb bb

Hyperextensions w/25 lb plate 3x8

 legs tomorrow


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2009)

katt said:


> today was a half-ass workout... wasn't feelin' it..
> 
> Wide grip pulls downs (100) 1x7 (85) 2x8
> 
> ...


Not bad at all!  Hey, you were there.  Kick ass on legs tomorrow Katt.


----------



## sara (Sep 10, 2009)

katt said:


> today was a half-ass workout... wasn't feelin' it..
> 
> Wide grip pulls downs (100) 1x7 (85) 2x8
> 
> ...



Today was back day for me as well!
and tomorrow leg day!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2009)

Seems some of that crud is going around...hit it hard next time.


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2009)

uhhhh....   leg's didn't happen today      I kept hitting 'snooze'


nice shirt sara... lol..   I have the shorts and a couple tanks from them


----------



## sara (Sep 12, 2009)

katt said:


> uhhhh....   leg's didn't happen today      I kept hitting 'snooze'
> 
> 
> nice shirt sara... lol..   I have the shorts and a couple tanks from them



I didn't feel leg day friday anyways...

How do you like their shorts? I have a very hard time finding good workout shorts..


----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2009)

gosh I have to get into visiting here more 

I really like the shorts,, but I always wear sweats at the gym even when it's warm out.. go figure. 

We've been pretty consistent at the gym.. our usual 3-4 x's a week.. but just haven't gotten the cardio back in yet


----------



## sara (Sep 24, 2009)

katt said:


> gosh I have to get into visiting here more
> 
> I really like the shorts,, but I always wear sweats at the gym even when it's warm out.. go figure.
> 
> We've been pretty consistent at the gym.. our usual 3-4 x's a week.. but just haven't gotten the cardio back in yet




I only wear shorts on leg day 

 with the gym


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2009)

sara said:


> I only wear shorts on leg day
> 
> with the gym


...every day is a leg day!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 25, 2009)

are you still in london?


----------



## katt (Sep 25, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> are you still in london?



who?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 25, 2009)

check your PMs...stat!!


----------



## sara (Sep 25, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...every day is a leg day!



That wont be a good idea


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2009)

sara said:


> That wont be a good idea


you walk around the gym...don't you? LEG DAY!
Now post some pics!


----------



## katt (Sep 29, 2009)

guess what???  We did..... CARDIO!!!!  


32 minutes on the incline treadmill...  


well, it's a start


----------



## katt (Sep 29, 2009)

Duane, can you send me another friend request in FB?  I cant seem to find you since my page went away.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 29, 2009)

wahoo! 32 minutes! that's 32 mins MORE than you did the day before. WIN!
Now...keep it up. I'll follow suit.
Hiya Katt! 
Happy Tuesday for ya!


----------



## sara (Sep 29, 2009)

katt said:


> Duane, can you send me another friend request in FB?  I cant seem to find you since my page went away.



I am starting to like farm town game on there


----------



## katt (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah.. it's pretty fun


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 29, 2009)

katt said:


> guess what??? We did..... CARDIO!!!!
> 
> 
> 32 minutes on the incline treadmill...


Woohoo! Hey it's a start.... call me crazy, but I actually like cardio.  I like fast walking outdoors or elliptical indoors.

Good to see you Katt!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 29, 2009)

Cardio??? YUK!!! Hope all is well Katt!!!


----------



## katt (Sep 29, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Woohoo! Hey it's a start.... call me crazy, but I actually like cardio.  I like fast walking outdoors or elliptical indoors.
> 
> Good to see you Katt!







Archangel said:


> Cardio??? YUK!!! Hope all is well Katt!!!



 Yeah, I don't like cardio, but this is what I feel like when I'm not doing it.    oinker..

But,,, after I get into it, I really like it.. go figure


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 1, 2009)

cardio is great!!!!!

Uhhg I say that now b/c I dont do it I'll be hating it come january when i start it back up LOL.

Ready for the hunting trip?  Score on something and show your hubby up!


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> cardio is great!!!!!
> 
> Uhhg I say that now b/c I dont do it I'll be hating it come january when i start it back up LOL.
> 
> Ready for the hunting trip?  Score on something and show your hubby up!



Ready

Gun..... check
Ammo.... check
Food.....check
Determination..... check

Elk......uhhhhhhh  

well, I'll have to find that one


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey Katt, hope that was you I accepted LoL!!! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## katt (Oct 2, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Hey Katt, hope that was you I accepted LoL!!! Hope all is well!!!



You accepted me in Facebook,,, but last I saw you were still hanging out there in Farmtown..


----------



## katt (Oct 2, 2009)

Today was kinda a full body --- without leg's

Bench press machine (50) 1x8 (60) 2x8

DB OH Press (30) 3x8

High Row (HS?) (70) 1x8 (90) 2x8

BB curl (50) 3x8

Cable push down (40) 3x8

Ab Crunch (60) 3x15


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 2, 2009)

Sweet workout Katt!!!


----------



## sara (Oct 2, 2009)

Arch on farmtown? 
Farmtown been keeping me out of trouble lately


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 2, 2009)

NO FARMTOWN!!! NO FARMTOWN!!! NO FARMTOWN!!!

LoL!!!
I'ma Mafia and Vamp Wars kinda guy!!! Look me up, I can send you my email cause that will help, if you want???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 3, 2009)

katt said:


> Today was kinda a full body --- without leg's
> 
> Bench press machine (50) 1x8 (60) 2x8
> 
> ...


Liking it!  I more and more find myself doing full body stuff.


----------



## katt (Oct 5, 2009)

Archangel said:


> NO FARMTOWN!!! NO FARMTOWN!!! NO FARMTOWN!!!
> 
> LoL!!!
> I'ma Mafia and Vamp Wars kinda guy!!! Look me up, I can send you my email cause that will help, if you want???



ok so I'll stop sending you Farmtown requests, if you explain Mafia Wars to me   I don't get it


----------



## katt (Oct 5, 2009)

Today was cardio -  Treadmill at incline 8 for 35 minutes.. speed at 3.4


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 5, 2009)

Its a improve your character type of game, add to your mafia family with requests, add me, send a request to as many people as you can every day, keep doing the jobs, upgrading your character everytime you level up!!!


----------



## katt (Oct 6, 2009)

Cardio again this morning 40 minutes. 9 incline, 3.3 for the speed..  getting ready for the mountains this weekend


----------



## sara (Oct 6, 2009)

katt said:


> Cardio again this morning 40 minutes. 9 incline, 3.3 for the speed..  getting ready for the mountains this weekend




Nice weather?


----------



## katt (Oct 6, 2009)

sara said:


> Nice weather?



No, official Elk season starts this Saturday.. suppose to be in the 20's.. brrrrrrrr.

Yep, up at 4:30 and walking, and waiting in the dark.... wheeeeee...   yes, that was a little sarcastic.. I haven't really aclimated to this cold weather yet.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 6, 2009)

katt said:


> No, official Elk season starts this Saturday.. suppose to be in the 20's.. brrrrrrrr.
> 
> Yep, up at 4:30 and walking, and waiting in the dark.... wheeeeee... yes, that was a little sarcastic.. I haven't really aclimated to this cold weather yet.


20's already?  Damn and I'm bitching about 50's!


----------



## katt (Oct 8, 2009)

Cardio again this morning 30 minutes on the treadmill... last of 'indoor' cardio for a while... going up to set up hunting camp tomorrow.  I'm crossing my fingers that I see that nice elk on opening day (saturday)..  

weather forcast... high of 41-42... low's 20-21... brrrrrrrrr... I better bring ALOT of hand warmers.. 

One thing for sure... If I see antlers.. I"M SHOOTING


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 9, 2009)

Good luck!!


----------



## katt (Oct 12, 2009)

well, I'm back for a couple days... TOH went back up this morning.

Can you say brrrrrrrrrr?  We were in our tent on Friday night and I think it got to around 11 degrees...  the high that day was 40, which is perfect weather for elk hunting, but geezzz louise it was cold!

Got pretty close to a bull on Sat night, but he was heading uphill and we were below him with not enough light left to circle around, in the right direction so he wouldn't get  our scent, before it was going to be dark    but he let out some really raspy bugles,, it was cool.

I'm crossing my fingers for this next weekend, I'll be up there for 4 days


----------



## sara (Oct 12, 2009)

Yea, I don't get mafia wars.. and I am getting tired of farmtown.. I move on quickly


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 16, 2009)

Hope all is well Katt!!! Hows Mafia Wars goin???


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 21, 2009)

Are you still trying to drag that bull down the mountain?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Oct 21, 2009)

Lol Mafia war sucks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 21, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Are you still trying to drag that bull down the mountain?



  That's not a nice thing to call TOH.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 21, 2009)

actually...kind of a compliment....


----------



## sara (Oct 26, 2009)

Katt??


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 26, 2009)

Hope all is well Katt!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 26, 2009)

Last we heard from her she was going hunting.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 26, 2009)

Knock knock knock.... is this thing on?


----------



## katt (Oct 27, 2009)

ok

Yes, TOH did drag the bull down the mountain..  

We (me, TOH and 2 other friends) packed it out 3 miles

gym work since then has been non-existant    I'm trying to get the motivation up to get on it.. 

I'm totally hooked on Mafia Wars.... thanks Arch..


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 4, 2009)

Glad all is well Katt, um..................... Sorry, LOL!!! Told ya it was addictive!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey, I'm in MW too!  Trying to drop out of it, though.  So many better ways to use my time.

And yet....there I am....again...


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 9, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Hey, I'm in MW too!  Trying to drop out of it, though.  So many better ways to use my time.
> 
> And yet....there I am....again...



Hey my Friend, send a friend request!!! I'll PM ya the info!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2009)

Done!


----------



## katt (Nov 10, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Done!



Yeah I was thinking of quitting it this morning as well   As I'm sitting there, trying to do job's in Cuba... thinking to myself "crap, I have no motivation, I'm not going to the gym, all I'm doing any more is playing this stupid game"


----------



## Pylon (Nov 10, 2009)

katt said:


> Yeah I was thinking of quitting it this morning as well   As I'm sitting there, trying to do job's in Cuba... thinking to myself "crap, I have no motivation, I'm not going to the gym, all I'm doing any more is playing this stupid game"




I'm not going to say that's why I wasn't in the gym, but it certainly didn't help, you know?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 12, 2009)

We've been cast aside for an internet game.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey, some of us have made it back to the light.  Besides, how can you miss us if we don't go away sometimes?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 18, 2009)

I told ya, I told ya, I told ya!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 18, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> We've been cast aside for an internet game.


No shit


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2009)

....did you leave TOH on the mtn to drag down that bull??? Have not heard from him in a LONG time....


----------



## katt (Nov 30, 2009)

We are making it back,, finally 

Last week was just a couple workouts and cardio... this week will be in full swing (well, for me at least)    with weights in the a.m. and cardio after work...

YAHOO....!!  

I Loved Thanksgiving though.... that 2,000+ calorie meal is sooooo worth it


----------



## katt (Nov 30, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ....did you leave TOH on the mtn to drag down that bull??? Have not heard from him in a LONG time....



lol....   he's still kinda hunting   even though he's gotten the elk and deer.... I guess he figures he still needs to take his rifle for a walk on his days off...


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 30, 2009)

katt said:


> I Loved Thanksgiving though.... that 2,000+ calorie meal is sooooo worth it



2,000 calories?  What, no dessert?


----------



## katt (Nov 30, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> 2,000 calories?  What, no dessert?



No.... I didn't even *have* desert, I was sooo full..


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 30, 2009)

Whatssssup Katt!!!


----------



## katt (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey Arch  


Well,, last night was 45 minutes on the eliptical

This morning was a really light leg work-out.... I'm not ready to walk like a grandma yet,,,ha ha 

Seated press - (215) 2x10 (235) 2x10

Leg Extensions (135) 3x8

Lying Leg Curl (50) 1x8 (65) 2x8

Seated calf raise (120) 1x10  (110) 2x12

little eeny weeney workout.... but at least it was one.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 1, 2009)

katt said:


> I'm not ready to walk like a grandma yet,,,ha ha



How about walking like an Egyptian?  It was all the rage for a while...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2009)

Good to see you back at it


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2009)

hiya Katt!
Great to see ya back!


----------



## katt (Dec 2, 2009)

Today's wo....  

One Arm DB Rows (40) 1x10 (45) 2x8

Cable Pull Downs (85) 3x8

Straight Arm Push Downs (40) 3x8

Hyperextensions w/25 lb plate 3x10

Shrugs (90) 1x10, 2x8

Standing Hammer Curls (20) 1x8 (25) 2x8

Standing BB Curl (40) 1x20

Can I just say this....... I DON'T LIKE COLDS!     These coughing fits at work are about to drive me up the wall......


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 2, 2009)

Good lookin workouts, and sometimes the "eeny weeney" ones are the BEST!!! Hope ya shake tht cold, I cant stand coughing myself!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2009)

have you tried airborne? it tastes....bad, but seems to help.
Put the pack in a bottle of water..and maybe a thing of crystal light and that will mask the taste.
Feel better.


----------



## katt (Dec 3, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> have you tried airborne? it tastes....bad, but seems to help.
> Put the pack in a bottle of water..and maybe a thing of crystal light and that will mask the taste.
> Feel better.




Uh yeah,,, It tastes like shit...  but I'll try the crystal light aspect..


Ok so this is random,,, I'm sitting here and my St Bernard has this urge to sit at the sliding door and shake his head after he's just chowed down on some dog food.... can you say >>>  EWWWWWW   DOG SLOBBER all 0ver the walls!!!!!!!!  Gawd.... they are so high  -maintenace    but they are sooooo cute


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice workout katt! 

Do you find the only time your cold goes away is in the gym? When i'm working out i feel fantastic, haha.


----------



## katt (Dec 4, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Nice workout katt!
> 
> Do you find the only time your cold goes away is in the gym? When i'm working out i feel fantastic, haha.




Yeah, really...    maybe I should spend more time in the gym?


----------



## katt (Dec 4, 2009)

This morning was ok, my traps are really sore from Wednesday.

DB Bench (30) 1x8 (35) 1x8 (40) 1x8

Incline DB Bench (35) 1x8 (40) 2x8

Cable Crossovers (20 ea side) 1x10 (15) 2x10

(I started with the 20, but I couldn't get the form down right and my squeeze at the end was so half-assed, I had to drop the weight) 

Side Lateral Raises (15) 1x8 (17.5) 2x8

Front DB Raises (17.5) 3x8

Skull Crushers SS w/ CG Bench
(40) 1x8 ea (50) 2x8 ea


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 4, 2009)

Excellent workout Katt, better to drop weight and FEEL the exercise than to randomly throw up some reps that meant little to nothing, Best Wishes!!!


----------



## katt (Dec 7, 2009)

Today  

Wide Grip Pull Downs (70) 1x10 (85) 2x8

Seated Cable Row (85) 3x8

Straight Arm Push Downs (35) 3x10

Rack Pulls (95) 3x6  (these were really light)

One Arm preacher Curl (17.5) 3x8 ea

Seated DB Curl (25) 1x8 (27.5) 2x8

Cardio tonight


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 7, 2009)

Excellent workout, love your routine and exercise choices!!!


----------



## katt (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Arch 

Today was legs....  although I didn't push myself really hard.. I can still tell tomorrow and the next day are going to be tough 

HS V-Squat Machine - (50) 3x10

Lunges (20's) 2x10  (15's) 1x10

Leg Extensions (135) 1x10 (150) 1x8 (135) 1x8  squeezing at the top

Seated Ham machine (45) 1x10 (55) 2x10

Seated Calf Raise (45) 2x15, 1x13

I need to start bringing my notebook again... I'm thinking we did something else, but I don't remember


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 8, 2009)

Good lookin workout!!!  Dont you be forgettin your log book again now!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Excellent workout Katt, better to drop weight and FEEL the exercise than to randomly throw up some reps that meant little to nothing, Best Wishes!!!


what the mighty smiter said!
I've got SO many ego lifters in the gym...its...funny...


----------



## katt (Dec 9, 2009)

So today I decided to take the day off...  I think it all started when the alarm went off and I almost fell out of bed because my legs didn't seem to work..

Then there was the sitting on the toilet issue....   holeeeyy owweee...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2009)

katt said:


> Then there was the sitting on the toilet issue....



TMI


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 9, 2009)

katt said:


> So today I decided to take the day off...  I think it all started when the alarm went off and I almost fell out of bed because my legs didn't seem to work..
> 
> Then there was the sitting on the toilet issue....   holeeeyy owweee...



 Been there, done that... NOTHIN like bendin to sit down, and all of a sudden there is NO resistance in the legs...


Can you say ...


----------



## katt (Dec 9, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> TMI



No really, you needed to know that 



Archangel said:


> Been there, done that... NOTHIN like bendin to sit down, and all of a sudden there is NO resistance in the legs...
> 
> 
> Can you say ...



oh yeah,,, I don't what is worse, the actual bending down, or the pain you feel in the glutes when you finally sit down...


----------



## katt (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, the legs feel a little better today  


At least I got up this morning and we went to the gym   x 2


Incline DB Press (30) 1x10 (35) 1x8 (40) 1x8

Flat bench DB Press (35) 3x8

Cable Crossovers (20 ea side) 2x10 (15) 1x12

Tri Cable Pushdown (rope) (30) 3x10

DB Kickbacks (15) 3x 10

All good - cardio tonight


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 10, 2009)

Glad the wheels are feelin better, Great lookin workout too, how does your shoulder feel??? I read in Burners you felt a tweak in it...


----------



## katt (Dec 10, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Glad the wheels are feelin better, Great lookin workout too, how does your shoulder feel??? I read in Burners you felt a tweak in it...



Actually good... it was just the first set of flat bench, and I don't know why it started bothering me, but I just felt this pull...  the next set was fine.

Better than feeling those 'zingers' I call them... when you know the next day you're going be in pain pain pain..


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 10, 2009)

katt said:


> Actually good... it was just the first set of flat bench, and I don't know why it started bothering me, but I just felt this pull...  the next set was fine.
> 
> Better than feeling those 'zingers' I call them... when you know the next day you're going be in pain pain pain..



Awesome, glad its better!!!

Oh yeah, the ones you feel and your heart drops and stomach tightens, and your mind screams...


----------



## katt (Dec 10, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Awesome, glad its better!!!
> 
> Oh yeah, the ones you feel and your heart drops and stomach tightens, and your mind screams...



exactly


----------



## katt (Dec 11, 2009)

today was shoulders - last workout of the week.   I'll probably do cardi tomorrow though.

Standing Mil Press (40) 1x8 (50) 3x8

Side Lateral Raises (17.5) 3x8

Front Raises (17.5) 3x8

Rev Pec Deck (50) 3x8

Ball Crunch 2x15

Hanging knee raise 2x15

short & sweet,, just the way I like it


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome workout, looks like the shoulder is good, Thats GREAT!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2009)

katt said:


> Actually good... it was just the first set of flat bench, and I don't know why it started bothering me, but I just felt this pull... the next set was fine.
> 
> Better than feeling those 'zingers' I call them... when you know the next day you're going be in pain pain pain..


Sypathy pain for her deployed friend?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi Katt!  Good to see you back in the gym.


----------



## katt (Dec 14, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Sypathy pain for her deployed friend?



Uhh... no..... that's TOH that gets sympathy pains..........   ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## katt (Dec 14, 2009)

Today's wo went pretty good.. Woke up to snow on the ground, I have mixed feelings about that...  1 - I LOVE the snow around Christmas time... but 2 - I'm driving my eclipse this year..    because my good ole Geo (my snow car) is broken   x2   and I don't think I want to spend more on it than it's worth.

ok, enough of that... this last weekend I spent baking goodies for Christmas baskets... almond toffee, russian teacakes, ginger snaps, carmel corn and almond bark..    Now if I can get the baskets made before TOH eats it all 

Today's wo

High Row machine (90) 1x8 (100) 1x8 (105) 1x8

DB Rows - (40) 1x8  (45) 1x8  (50) 1x8

Straight Arm Push Downs (40) 3x8

Hyper Extension machine (110) 3x10

Seated DB curls (25) 2x8  (27.5) 1x8

CG Standing Curl (35) 1x10 (45) 2x10

1 set of wrist curls w/a 40 lb bb

That's it for today -


----------



## the other half (Dec 14, 2009)

i think  you need to be more worried about 1 st. bernard in perticular. she is the one that eats what ever she can reach.

any way thats alot of nerve, i dont like sweets, thats why i like you so much!!!! oooooooo.........burn........


----------



## katt (Dec 14, 2009)

the other half said:


> i think  you need to be more worried about 1 st. bernard in perticular. she is the one that eats what ever she can reach.
> 
> any way thats alot of nerve, i dont like sweets, thats why i like you so much!!!! oooooooo.........burn........





OH NO....  That didn't just come out of your mouth.....

Don't make this a war, buddy, cuz you won't win!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 14, 2009)

Excellent workout Katt!!! Can I ask you a question???

Your doin a Push/Legs/Pull type of a workout it appears, how do you like that???


----------



## katt (Dec 14, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Excellent workout Katt!!! Can I ask you a question???
> 
> Your doin a Push/Legs/Pull type of a workout it appears, how do you like that???



Yeah, it's kinda our old 'stand by' workout.  I like it alot, but we should really change it up more often.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2009)

the other half said:


> i think  you need to be more worried about 1 st. bernard in perticular. she is the one that eats what ever she can reach.
> 
> any way thats alot of nerve, i dont like sweets, thats why i like you so much!!!! oooooooo.........burn........





katt said:


> OH NO....  That didn't just come out of your mouth.....
> 
> Don't make this a war, buddy, cuz you won't win!!!




  Ahh, it's good to have you two back.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 15, 2009)

My age is coming out, but it sort of reminds me of Sonny and Cher


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> My age is coming out, but it sort of reminds me of *George* *Burns and Gracie Allen*


 
Fixed:


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey Katt, hope all is well!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 16, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Fixed:




Good one Burner!


----------



## katt (Dec 16, 2009)

ok so I forgot to post, and this journal is getting off track...


Today

DB Press (30) 2x8 (35) 2x5

Upright Rows (40) 3x8

Cable Side Lateral Raises (15) 1x8 (10) 2x8.. I no.. wusssss

Shrugs (90) 1x10 (110) 2x8

Ball Crunch 2x15

Rope Crunch (65) 3x15


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2009)

katt said:


> ok so I forgot to post, and this journal is getting off track...


Sounds pretty normal....


Hiya katt!
nice workout!


JD! Had to dig on that one to get back for that closet joke, pal!


----------



## katt (Dec 17, 2009)

today

Incline DB Press (30) 1x8 (35) 1x8 (40) 1x8

Flat Bench DB Press (35) 1x8 (40) 1x8 (42.5) 1x8

Pec Deck (60) 1x10 (70) 2x8

Cable Tri Pushdown (40) 3x8

Seated press down type machine (90) 1x8 (110) 2x8
( I didn't notice what the heck this is called- oh well)

just bleah today... wasn't really into it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm not feeling the love


----------



## katt (Dec 17, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm not feeling the love



yeah, neither was I. ...  I just need to get into it by tomorrow... legs !


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 18, 2009)

Solid workout imo Katt!!! How did "Wheel Day" go???


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2009)

...musta been good...she can't drag herself to the keyboard!


----------



## MaryD (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice jurnal, I would deffinitly follow it.

When I can see Your progress pics.

What is Your goal Katt?

What is Your stats now?

Sorry for stuppid post, I am new here.


----------



## katt (Dec 21, 2009)

MaryD said:


> Nice jurnal, I would deffinitly follow it.
> 
> When I can see Your progress pics.
> 
> ...



There are no such thing as stupid posts.. 

My goal,, just to stay healthy.. I'm 52, so my goal for building any more muscle without "assistance" is none to nil..

I'm 5'4"..  right now a chubby 145 lb's..  ( a little winter over-eating and slacking at the gym during hunting season)..  I feel the best when I'm around 130, which is pretty lean for me.

We are just getting back into it.... I just have to get back into the eating mode


----------



## katt (Dec 21, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Solid workout imo Katt!!! How did "Wheel Day" go???



Uh,,,, well, I'm not sore at all ... that should tell you something 



Burner02 said:


> ...musta been good...she can't drag herself to the keyboard!



I was too busy this weekend making cookies and candy for Christmas baskets... ha ha


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 21, 2009)

52!!!   I thought you were around 40 !!!!   Nice work!!!


----------



## katt (Dec 21, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 52!!!   I thought you were around 40 !!!!   Nice work!!!



   shhhhhh   don't tell anyone


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 52!!!   I thought you were around 40 !!!!   Nice work!!!



I think TOH keeps her looking young.


----------



## katt (Dec 22, 2009)

uh, no TT... I keep *him* young... lol

today

Cable pull downs (85) 1x8 (100) 1x8 (90) 2x8

Standing one arm Cable Rows (25) 1x8 (30) 2x8

Standing BB Curl (40) 1x8 (50) 1x8 (60) 1x8

Hyperextensions w/25 lb plate 3x10

One arm Preacher DB curl (20) 2x8 (22.5) 1x8


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 22, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 52!!! I thought you were around 40 !!!! Nice work!!!


You didn't know that?  Katt and TT are my inspirations.... they both could kick my ass!


----------



## katt (Dec 23, 2009)

today was ok...  just looked at the forecast for the next 10 days and it's sunny and in the low 30's... we do have a bit of snow on the ground.. hopefully it will stick around until Friday 

DB Flat Bench  wu(30) 1x8 (35) 1x8 (40) 1x8 (42.5) 1x8

Incline DB Press (35) 1x8 (40) 2x8

Pec Deck (60) 1x10 (70) 1x10 (80) 1x12

Tricep push downs (40) 1x8 (35) 2x8
ss w/ 
OH Tri extensions (40) 1x8 (35) 2x8

1 set of kickbacks (15) 1x10


----------



## katt (Dec 24, 2009)

_MERRY CHRISTMAS EVE! _

today's wo

Standing BB Press (50) 1x8 (60) 3x8

Front DB Raise (20) 3x8

Reverse Pec Deck (50) 3x8

Side Lateral Raise (20) 3x8

Shrugs (90) 1x8 (110) 1x8 (140) 1x8

short & sweet

I hope everyone at IM has a great Christmas!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2009)

katt said:


> I was too busy this weekend making cookies and candy for Christmas baskets... ha ha


so....I should be expecting a care package?


Merry Christmas, katt!


----------



## katt (Dec 26, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> so....I should be expecting a care package?
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas, katt!



maybe if I had your address... lol.... 

Wait a minute,,,,oh shoot... all the cookies are gone


----------



## katt (Dec 28, 2009)

sunday- leg day

squats
w/u bar x 8
(65) 1x8
(75) 2x8


wide stance dead lifts
(65) 1x8
(85) 2x6

hammerstrenght leg ext.
10/side   1x8
15/side  2x8

butt blasters
(70) 3x8

today-shoulders

db press
(30) 1x8
(35) 1x8, 1x6

side lat raises
(20) 3x8

bb upright rows
(50) 1x8
(60) 2x8

shrugs
(90) 1x8
(140) 2x8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks like you are back at it


----------



## katt (Dec 28, 2009)

so... my legs hurt like HELL today  ...  but I still won't take the elevator at work... I'll just wince in pain every step I take up or down on the stairs....lol


----------



## katt (Dec 30, 2009)

Stretching

Cable pulldowns (85) 1x8 (90) 2x8

Seated Cable Row (85) 3x8

Straight arm push-downs (35) 3x8

Hyper extension machine (105) 3x8 

Preacher bar curl (35) 2x8 (45) 1x8

Standing Hammer Curl (17.5) 1x8  (22) 2x8

Another 'wasn't into it' day....   BUT,,, I got it done


----------



## the other half (Dec 30, 2009)

someone forgot their music when we left the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOOOOOSSSSSSEEEEERRRRRR


----------



## katt (Dec 31, 2009)

DB Flat Bench
w/u (30) 1x8
(35) 1x8 maybe this was warm up too.. lol
(40) 1x8
(45) 1x8

DB Flyes
(25) 3x8

1 Arm OH DB extension
(15) 1x8
(20) 2x8


Dips

bw - 1x8, 1x6, 1x4

so TOH wanted me to do a close grip push up after this... well I got half way down and fell to the floor


----------



## katt (Dec 31, 2009)

ok,,, so, there are a couple people making fun of my 'glitter' eyeliner today... I mean, it's not 'drag queen' glitter... it's just a little sparkle for New Years Eve..


What gives... IT's NEW YEARS EVE PEOPLE....!!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Years Katt!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2010)

katt said:


> so... my legs hurt like HELL today ... but I still won't take the elevator at work... I'll just wince in pain every step I take up or down on the stairs....lol


that's what you get for teasing me about home baked goods....
KARMA, BABY! 

Going UP is easy....going down the stairs...that's a whole other set of problems!

Happy 2010!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2010)

Happy new year, Katt!


----------



## katt (Jan 4, 2010)

ok, so new year, new program,, kinda

legs twice a week    - 4- 6 sets, 8 reps   2-3 min rest

Monday - Legs - top workout, calves
Tues - Chest, Tri's Abs
Wed. Back & biceps
Thurs Shoulders, traps, abs
Fri - Legs - bottom workout, calves

Today  

Stretching
Front Squat (65) 2x8 (75) 2x8 (85) 1x8

Machine Hack Squat (90) 2x8 (110) 1x8 (140) 1x8.. a little heavy, didn't go down as far as I should have

Sissy Squat- bw 5x8

Standing Calf Raise (#7) 1x10 (#6) 2x10

ok, I want to know who that hell thought of the sissy squat.. at first I was like "ok, no weights, just lean forward on your toes - piece of cake".. holy crap.. the first one I thought I was going to fall forward totally and I didn't think I could push myself back up..    These really hurt.......


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2010)

What are top and bottom workouts?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2010)

yeah....I was thinking: front/back...


----------



## katt (Jan 5, 2010)

yeah, top/bottom.... front/back...   quad's/ham.. you know... 

today

Incline Bench (30) 1x 10 (35) 1x10 (40) 1x10 (42.5) 1x10
ss w/
Incline Flys (22.5) 1x12, 1x12 (25) 1x10, 1x10

DB Flat Bench (40) 1x6.. arghhh  (35) 2x10

Rope Pressdown (30) 3x10
ss w/
OH Cable Tri Ext (30) 3x15

Hanging Leg Raise, 1x12, 1x8
ss w/
Ball Crunch 1x15   Cable Crunch (65) 1x15

ok so there is this group of 4 guys that have started doing a 'circut'... taking up the one and only squat rack we have every single day in the gym  

so.... yesterday, we needed it to do legs,, so we got there right at 5:00 a.m... YAY!  They weren't there yet    But today... they got a clue... we got there at 5:01 and they were already there... taking up the GD squat rack again.   It wouldn't be so bad if they used it continually... but it's using it for really light weights on the Oly bar,,, then running upstairs to do a little cardio,,, then running downstairs again... how totally annoying..

We have legs again on Friday, and we'll see who gets the rack


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 5, 2010)

Are these clowns new to the gym or have they been there for a while?  Perhaps you need to teach them some gym ettiquette.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 5, 2010)

Just go in late Thursday and take the bar home with you.


----------



## katt (Jan 5, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Are these clowns new to the gym or have they been there for a while?  Perhaps you need to teach them some gym ettiquette.



Yes, they are new  



Pylon said:


> Just go in late Thursday and take the bar home with you.




well, that would mean I would have to take all 4 bars home...  I would, but I don't think I could get away with that... hey... maybe the front desk gal can hide them behind the counter.. lol ..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 5, 2010)

Easy... Get there early and hang a sign on the squat rack with an arrow pointing towards the Smith machine, "IF CIRCUIT TRAINING, PLEASE USE THE SMITH MACHINE APPARATUS. NON-COMPLIANCE WILL RESULT IN YOUR SORRY NEWBIE ASS BEING EJECTED FROM THIS GYM... THE MANAGEMENT".


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 5, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Easy... Get there early and hang a sign on the squat rack with an arrow pointing towards the Smith machine, "IF CIRCUIT TRAINING, PLEASE USE THE SMITH MACHINE APPARATUS. NON-COMPLIANCE WILL RESULT IN YOUR SORRY NEWBIE ASS BEING EJECTED FROM THIS GYM... THE MANAGEMENT".


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2010)

...besides...they will be gone in a week...


----------



## katt (Jan 6, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Easy... Get there early and hang a sign on the squat rack with an arrow pointing towards the Smith machine, "IF CIRCUIT TRAINING, PLEASE USE THE SMITH MACHINE APPARATUS. NON-COMPLIANCE WILL RESULT IN YOUR SORRY NEWBIE ASS BEING EJECTED FROM THIS GYM... THE MANAGEMENT".







Burner02 said:


> ...besides...they will be gone in a week...



I would only hope....


----------



## katt (Jan 6, 2010)

Last night 30 minutes on the Precor eliptcal machine

ok, so today was the day I've been dreading.... we started doing pullups again...   so after the first 2 assisted by TOH, I put my tail between my legs and went over to the assisted machine...   and why, why, why did we quit doing these for so long?   Oh,,, yeah,,, I guess that was the time we were slacking at the gym too  

Assisted pullups  (50) 1x8, 1x6, 1x4

Close Grip Lat Pulldown (85) 3x10
ss w/
Wide Grip Seated Row (70) 3x10

Incline DB Curl (20) 1x8, 2x12

Standing BB Curl - drop sets
50/40/30/   2x8 ea   feel the burn baby


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 6, 2010)

katt said:


> we started doing pullups again...   so after the first 2 assisted by TOH, I put my tail between my legs and went over to the assisted machine...



When TOH is assisting you, is he curling you or upright rowing you?    I just want to see if he is including that set in his workout journal.


----------



## the other half (Jan 6, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> When TOH is assisting you, is he curling you or upright rowing you?    I just want to see if he is including that set in his workout journal.



no, but now that you mention it, my arms were already burnt out after asst. her. but on the up side, the view is always great.


----------



## katt (Jan 7, 2010)

ok, so I'm so flipping tired this morning....  My pre-workout drink didn't do it.. so I grabbed a cup of coffee on the way out the door 

DB Front Raise (20) 3x8  (22.5) 1x8
ss w/
DB OH Press (20) 3x8 (22.5) 1x8

Reverse Pec Dec (50) 3x8

Shrugs on the Forza Machine (90) 1x10 (140) 2x8

Supported Knee Raise 3x15
ss w/
Ball Crunch 3x15

I think I need food........


----------



## katt (Jan 8, 2010)

Ham dominant leg day  

BB Hack Squat bar-1x8, (55) 1x8 (65) 3x8

Romanian Deadlift (95) 1x8 (115) 1x6, 1x8 (straps) (125) 1x8

Lying Leg Curl (65) 1x8
HS seated leg curl (45) 1x8 (55) 1x8 (65) 1x8
ss w/
HS Seated Calf raise (25) 4x12

So our leg program is a random one from a Muscle & Fitness Magazine.  The BB Hack squats we've never done before and like with any new movement, it felt awkward... but, I guess next time, not so much, huh?

Good thing, is we got to the gym before the dreaded circuit people!!  
so we established our 'squat rack rights'  

Funny thing is... they set up 2 of the oly bars on the floor and were doing their routine just fine.. so why the F*$k can't they do that every day???


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2010)

Because that would show a little consideration for others...


----------



## katt (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah Py, really 

Saturday was 35 minutes jogging on the treadmill.  Sunday was a day off.

Today

Back Squat (smith machine) (20) 1x8 (50) 2x8 (60) 2x8
TOH had the squat rack and I did mine on the smith machine in consideration of our time factor.

DB Lunge
(20's) 4x8

Good Mornings (40) 1x8 (45) 1x8 (55) 2x8

Seated Angled Calf Raise (120) 3x12, (140) 1x10

more cardio tonight


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks like you're back in the groove! Good going, katt Feels good to, eh?

Workouts are looking good, GMs intrigue me, they work well but I feel very uncomfortable doing them.


----------



## katt (Jan 11, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> Looks like you're back in the groove! Good going, katt Feels good to, eh?
> 
> Workouts are looking good, GMs intrigue me, they work well but I feel very uncomfortable doing them.




Yeah it does feel good 

The good mornings - uncomfortable for me doing them as well.... but, gotta do em.


----------



## katt (Jan 12, 2010)

today 

DB Flat Bench (30's) 1x8 (40) 1x8 (45) 2x8 (47.5) 1x8 

Incline DB Press (35) 1x8 (40) 1x8 (45) 2x8

Skull Crushers (40) 1x8 (50) 2x8
ss w/
CG Bench (40) 1x8 (50) 2x8

Rope Crunch (65) 1x15, 1x10

Hanging leg raise (supported) 1x15  ran out of time 

I don't know, some day we fly through the workout and have plenty of time, today seemed to go really slow.. 

Two more workouts.... then we are heading to Vegas for the weekend


----------



## katt (Jan 13, 2010)

today's wo - was just... there...

Assisted pullups (50) 1x6 (60) 3x6

T Bar Row (45) 4x8

1 Arm DB Rows (45) 4x8

Seated Hammer Curl (15) 1x8 (20) 1x8 (25) 1x8

BB Curl (40) 3x8

done - finished... no love in this workout... just got it done


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2010)

Great lookin workouts Katt, keep your chin up and heart light, at least you can workout!!! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 14, 2010)

Archangel said:


> Great lookin workouts Katt, keep your chin up and heart light, at least you can workout!!! Hope all is well!!!



True..........not every workout can be your best workout  

What's on the Vegas agenda ?


----------



## katt (Jan 14, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> True..........not every workout can be your best workout
> 
> What's on the Vegas agenda ?



umm       A lot of cardio - working out twice a day... you know, the norm.   




Ok, in real life, totally screwing up our metabolism, eating way too much good food,   clubing,   and I really really really want to try the indoor skydiving this time 

No real set plans though,,, we're flying by the seat of our pants on this one 

oh wait... I did pay TOH $500 for sexual favors..


----------



## katt (Jan 14, 2010)

today's workout

Sumo Deadlift
(65)1x8 (95) 4x8 - I kinda wussed out on this one

Seated Leg Press (255) 1x8 (275) 1x8 (295) 2x8

Leg Extensions (135) 1x8 (150) 3x8 - squeeze at the top of the movement

HS seated Calf raise (45) 1x15, 1x14, 1x12, 1x11

no more posts till next Tuesday  WOO HOO


----------



## katt (Jan 20, 2010)

back at it and still detoxing... I think it may take a few days 

Icarion Vertical Chest Press (40) 1x10 (60) 1x10 (70) 3x10

HS Incline Press- per side (30) 1x10 (35) 3x10

LF Tricep Press (90) 1x10 (110) 1x10 (120) 1x10 (110) 1x10

Seated OH Tricep Ext (30) 1x10 (40) 3x10

Cable Crunch (57.5) 3x20


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2010)

katt said:


> back at it and still detoxing... I think it may take a few days



So that must mean you had a great time.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 20, 2010)

katt said:


> oh wait... I did pay TOH $500 for sexual favors..



 

He asks a steep price, eh?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2010)

katt said:


> ok, so I'm so flipping tired this morning.... My pre-workout drink didn't do it.. so I grabbed a cup of coffee on the way out the door ..


May interest you in a can of Spike Shooter?
Amazon.com: Spike Shooter, Original, 8.4-Ounces (Pack of 24): Health & Personal Care


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 23, 2010)

katt said:


> ... I did pay TOH $500 for sexual favors..


Hold up... he should be paying YOU!


----------



## katt (Jan 25, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> He asks a steep price, eh?



oh yeah... you don't get anything for a cheap price


----------



## katt (Jan 25, 2010)

today's wo

Back squats on the Smith Machine
(50) 2x10 (70) 2x10

Machine Hack Squat (90) 1x10 (140) 3x10

Sissy Squat 4x10

HS seated calf raise (45) 3x10

Well, I don't know what to do to light a fire under my ass to get motivated right now.. I'm in a slump I think,, This time of year, *every year*, we are all ready to go, at the gym twice a day..etc etc..   but this year it's just not there


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2010)

...but you are in there....so put that into the 'win' column.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 27, 2010)

katt said:


> Well, I don't know what to do to light a fire under my ass to get motivated right now.. I'm in a slump I think,, This time of year, *every year*, we are all ready to go, at the gym twice a day..etc etc..   but this year it's just not there


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 31, 2010)

Getting there is half the battle...


----------



## katt (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm trying,,,,,


----------



## katt (Feb 2, 2010)

ok so we got back from Vegas... then last week I had something going on and didn't feel well... had no appetite.. so I slacked at the gym...

I really noticed that the lack of food last week has really affected my weights... they totally sucked  

BB Hacks  (65) 4x10

Romainian Deads (95) 4x10

HS Leg Curl (45) 1x10 (55) 3x10

will do calves tonight with cardio - ran out of time 

ok, so I had an issue with the BB hacks today...  TOH said that I looked like I was tucking my butt under on the way up and kinda rolling my back.. ok, so I tried to come up straight but I found that the bar was getting 'stuck' at the bottom of my hamstrings just right above the bend of the knee..  so, of course at that point, I pushed my hips forward (tucking my butt under) to get the bar up to point A again... anyone else had this problem???


----------



## katt (Feb 3, 2010)

Cardio last night - jog/walk on the tread for 30 minutes


today's workout started sloooowwww...  and my muscles seemed to burn out pretty fast..

DB Bench (35's) 1x10 (40) 2x10, 1x8

Pec Deck (70) 3x10

Incline DB Bench (35) 1x6 (30) 2x10

Rope push downs (30) 3x10
ss w/ OH tri extensions (30) 3x10  omg they were burning 

1 set of bench dips... and I did.....2....

so I'm totally sucked into 'The Biggest Loser'  and last night I saw that it came on at 8:00... I'm saying "great! - lasts till 10...get some sleep"  but... the first hour was a total repeat from last week    THEN the next show was from 9-11... ok, well I made it till about 10:45.. yup.. totally missed who got kicked off..    I totally thought Miggy would be a total bitch, but really felt sorry for her when she had to have her apendix out


----------



## katt (Feb 4, 2010)

today

Pulldowns (85) 3x10, 1x8

DB Row (45) 1x10 (40) 2x10

Straight Arm Push Downs (25) 3x10
ss w/
Straight Bar Curl (40) 3x10
(done standing against a wall)


ok, so I've seen a couple people do the curls up against something to alleviate the cheating.. so I tried it today and it's definitely very strict


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2010)

katt said:


> I've seen a couple people do the curls up against something to alleviate the cheating.. so I tried it today and it's definitely very strict



I do them that way whenever possible.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 5, 2010)

katt said:


> today
> 
> Pulldowns (85) 3x10, 1x8
> 
> ...


Keep it going Katt!


----------



## katt (Feb 8, 2010)

ok, so I'll post my workouts from Sunday and today tonight when I get home because I forgot to bring my log book in. 

Saturday was cardio - 2 min walk, 2 min at 6 speed for running,, 15 minutes, then I did 2 min walk, 2 min 5 speed, more of a jog for 15 minutes.. then the remainder of the 45 minutes was various incline walking on the tread from 3 to 10 level at a slower speed 3.3 to 3.5

Anyway, last week, we slept in on Tuesday, so no workout,, so TOH said "let's just put our shoulder workout in with our legs on Sunday" so.. I was totally up for that, we both had the day off and we had time... well,,, holy mother of 'wtf were you thinking' kicked in after we did the legs and starting on our military press... Shit!... you could have drug me across the floor like a wet towel after we were done.. I had *nothing* left .. .  that's the last time I listen to TOH's suggestions


----------



## the other half (Feb 8, 2010)

thats funny, cause its the "FIRST" time she has ever listened to me.


----------



## katt (Feb 8, 2010)

This was Sunday's workout

Back Squat (95) 2x8 (105) 1x10, 1x7

DB Lunge (25's) 4x10

Good Mornings (45) 4x10

Seated Angled Calf Raise (120) 1x12, 1x10 (100) 2x12

Seated DB PRess (30) 1x10, 1x8, 1x7 (25) 1x6 r/p 1x2

Side Lateral Raise (15's) 4x10

Reverse DB Fly (10) 1x8 , 2x10

Monday

Pullups (assisted) (50) 1x5, 1x7, 1x6, 1x5

Bent over BB rows (40) 1x8 (50) 3x10

Shrugs (90) 2x10 (140) 1x10, 1x6

DB Preacher Curl (20) 3x10

Cable Curl (10) 2x10


----------



## DOMS (Feb 9, 2010)

I still think it's beyond awesome that you and TOH workout together.  

A woman that does real exercises and not the 5 DB hummerbird crap that I see at my gym.


----------



## katt (Feb 11, 2010)

so yes, I totally suck at posting lately

Tuesday's wo

Incline DB Press (30's) 1x10 (40) 2x10 (42.5) 1x4/(40)1x2, 1x8

DB Flat Bench (40's) 1x6 (35) 1x10, 2x8

DB Fly (25) 4x10

Cable Crunch (65) 1x15, 2x20

later that evening - 30 minutes cardio - treadmill

Wednesday a.m.

Cardio - 30 minutes run/walk/jog

today - OFF  

Tomorrow is legs... this is the first day my legs are not sore from the last workout...


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2010)

Well, today was ok - this is week 4 of our 6 week program. Monday we start with 12-15 reps for 2 weeks.. ughh... 

Sumo Deads (95) 1x6, 4x10

Seated Leg Press (255) 1x10  (275) 3x10

Leg Extensions (150) 1x10, 1x8 (135) 2x10

ok, so I must not be breathing right or something... I had a terrible headache after the leg press and a couple times I was light-headed... maybe that means I was just working hard??? 

TGIF!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2010)

Sumo Deads.........Great exercise 

I didn't see any "Vegas Updates" in here.  How was it?   What were the highlights?  Did you checkout any of the pool parties?


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Sumo Deads.........Great exercise
> 
> I didn't see any "Vegas Updates" in here.  How was it?   What were the highlights?  Did you checkout any of the pool parties?



   No pool when we went... it never got above 45 degrees.. brrrrrrr..

highlights -       OH!   taking TOH up to a club on top of The Hotel at Mandalay Bay ( we stayed there) and it was up a glass elevator, and when you went into the restroom stalls and sat down all the walls in front of you were glass too... AWESOME...  I think it was on the 30-something floor...

Did I mention that TOH is deathly afraid of heights????


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2010)

Glad to see you are back on track in the gym!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 15, 2010)

Great journal!


----------



## katt (Feb 15, 2010)

ok so today we started the 15-20 reps...  today was just 'ok' but I think at this rate we are more than likely going to have to finish our workouts at night 
It's going to make for a long 2 weeks..  I'm already looking for a new program

Front Squats (65) 1x12, 3x15

Machine Hack Squats (90) 4x15

Sissy Squats 2x8   oh, yeah I didn't even finish these...

It doesn't look like much but it takes up alot of time... and we only  have 50 minutes in the morning...


----------



## Curt James (Feb 15, 2010)

I admire anyone who can get to the gym in the a.m. 

And to finish at night makes for a _loooong _day. Wishing you success and thanks for the inspiration-by-example!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2010)

katt said:


> ok so today we started the 15-20 reps...  today was just 'ok' but I think at this rate we are more than likely going to have to finish our workouts at night
> It's going to make for a long 2 weeks..  I'm already looking for a new program
> ...



I can't imagine doing 15-20 for every set of every exercise.  You and TOH are better than me.


----------



## the other half (Feb 15, 2010)

its funny, she makes me do full set, but then she cut short. 
WTF!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katt (Feb 15, 2010)

the other half said:


> its funny, she makes me do full set, but then she cut short.
> WTF!!!!!!!!!!




Because your legs need more work than mine do


----------



## the other half (Feb 16, 2010)

katt said:


> Because your legs need more work than mine do



hey i cant help it if im genetically challenged on my calves. and dont ask what my excuse is for the rest of my shortcomings!!!!!


----------



## katt (Feb 16, 2010)

Today

Stretching - 5-10 min.

Standing BB OH press (40) 3x15, 1x9

Side Lateral Raise (15) 4x15 

Reverse Pec Deck (40) 3x15

Shrugs (90) 1x8

When we started the workout this morning, my lower back muscles were really tight from yesterday's workout... those ones that run right along your mid-lower spine... well on the last set of Presses,, I bent over to the left to put the bb down and something pulled on that side of my back and almost took the wind right out of me     side laterals weren't too bad, but when I got to the shrugs, just the movement of the exercise was more than I could handle, so I had to scrap them... 

Came home, took a muscle relaxer and hopefully that will loosen things up, because it's not feeling really stellar right now.... 

Cardio planned for tonight after work, depending how the day goes.. may just be a hot tub night


----------



## katt (Feb 16, 2010)

the other half said:


> hey i cant help it if im genetically challenged on my calves. and dont ask what my excuse is for the rest of my shortcomings!!!!!



I could be really mean here, but I won't ,,, the only thing you are physically challenged with is your calves, and that's genetic, so there's really nothing you can do about it..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2010)

Hot tub nights are good


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 16, 2010)

katt said:


> there's really nothing you can do about it..


Implants and synthol are an option


----------



## katt (Feb 17, 2010)

Today is off      Last night was a hot tub night, and really helped alot!  Something about hot water & jets on the back that really relaxes you.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2010)

katt said:


> Last night was a hot tub night, and really helped alot!  Something about hot water & jets on the back that really relaxes you.



  I just might have to do some soaking this weekend.


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 17, 2010)

That's a great shoulder w/o, Katt.
I've never tried standing OH presses.  I'm afraid my RC would die.

5-10 min of stretching is a lot... i think i need to do a better job in that area for sure.


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2010)

today - 

Assisted Pullups (50) 1x8, 1x6, 2x5

Seated Cable Row (85) 1x15, 1x10 r/p 1x3 (70) 2x15

Straight Arm Push down (35) 1x12, 1x15 (30) 2x15

Standing Hammer Curls (20's ) 3x13

BB Curls standing against the wall (30) 2x15

ok, this 15 rep stuff (aka shit) is definitely harder, more burning in the muscles going on....  but I guess you gotta switch it up a bit sometimes


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 18, 2010)

How often do you switch from low to high volume?  On a regular cycle or just whenever you think you're plateauing?


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2010)

nadirmg said:


> How often do you switch from low to high volume?  On a regular cycle or just whenever you think you're plateauing?



or when I get bored with what we're doing...   We get Muscle & Fitness and I tear out the exercise routines before I throw them away,,, well, I was bored one day and started sifting through them, then viola... a new routine.. ha ha


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2010)

Incline DB (30's) 1x15 (40) 1x15, 1x10 (35) 1x11

DB Flat Bench (35) 1x12, 1x12, 1x11 (30) 1x15

Pec Deck (70) 1x15 (80) 3x15

Cardio tonight


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2010)

Sumo Deadlifts (95) 4x15

Romainian Deadlift (95) 1x12, 3x15

Lying Leg Curl (50) 3x15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 22, 2010)

Good to see you kicking butt at the gym again Katt!


----------



## katt (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm trying JD..  

today

HS Incline Press (30 per side) 4x15

Seated Chest Press (machine) (50) 1x15 (60) 1x7 - dropped to 50 - 1/8
(50) 2x15

Cable Crossovers (15) 1x15 (20) 1x15, 1x12/ (15) 1x3, (15) 1x15

well,,, going back tonight to work on triceps and cardio


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2010)

last night after work was 35 minutes on the eliptical and 30 minutes incline treadmill

then - Bw dips 2x6, 1x5, 1x4

Push downs (40) 4x15

One arm kickbacks (15) 4x15

Cable crunch (65) 2x25

This morning  

my coffee really didn't work this morning...

Cable Pulldowns (70) 4x15

T Bar Row (45) 1x5 / (25) 1x10, 3x15

DB pullover (30) 1x15 (35) 1x15 (40) 2x15  hard time 'finding my weight' with this one.. 

I am seriously wiped out..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks like you are hitting it hard too.   How do you like the DB pullovers?  It takes a couple times to get the motion down.


----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2010)

I haven't done these in soooo long..  but I saw them in Deadbolt's journal..(I think it was his) anyway,, thought I'd throw them in.  They felt really good


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2010)

Loves me some pullovers.  One of my all time favorites.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2010)

katt said:


> my coffee really didn't work this morning...


 Hey!
Good to see ya back up to full steam again!

I told ya: Spike shooters. They will fire you up. BIG TIME


----------



## katt (Feb 26, 2010)

oh yeah, B I forgot about that post... I'll have to scroll back and check that out.

Ok,, just about ready to hit the gym.. woo hoo... 5 days in a row !!!!  

But seriously.. there isn't one single part of my body that isn't sore right at this moment... oh wait... my abs aren't sore.. maybe I'd better work on those this morning..


----------



## katt (Feb 26, 2010)

I didn't post yesterday's workout.. oops.


Smith machine squat (yeah, I know )(50) 2x15 (70) 2x15

DB Lunges (20's) 4x15

and that's all we got done... these 15's are nuts


----------



## katt (Feb 26, 2010)

ok - YAY - done for today  

Good Mornings (40) 4x15

Preacher DB Curl (20) 1x15 (15) 3x15

Cable Crunch (57.5) 3x25

Ball Crunch 3x25

I had to drop the weight on the preachers.. my first set I wasn't getting the full extension


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 27, 2010)

katt!

Some good looking workouts in here! I don't know how you're doing 15 repped anything, but power to ya!


----------



## katt (Mar 2, 2010)

Well Scar, we were suppose to do the 15's again this week, but we said 'screw it' and started a new routine  

DB Bench (wu w/35's) 1x8 (52.5) 1x8 (45) 1x8 (50) 1x7

DB Incline Flys (30) 3x8

Bench Dips 2x15

Cable Push Downs (40) 1x8 (50) 2x8

Rope Crunch (57.5) 1x15 (65) 1x16, 1x20

Hanging leg raise (supported) 3x7 - I know.. I suck at this 

1 plank.. lol

basically we are doing 3 sets of 8 reps, which after 15's  this just flies by!! And TOH wants to do ab work at every workout.... so.... that's all I can say


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 2, 2010)

Don't forget the Overhead Squats in your new routine


----------



## katt (Mar 2, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Don't forget the Overhead Squats in your new routine



oh dude.......  did you have to put that suggestion out there???

I figured you would say.. OH squat/hang clean/OH press combo..


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2010)

last night 45 minutes cardio - incline treadmill at 3.5 speed, 4-5 incline.

this morning

Cable pull downs (85) 1x8 (100) 3x8

Seated Cable Rows (70) 3x8

Seated DB Curls (25) 1x8 (30) 1x4 -ugh 25/1x4, (25) 1x8

BB Curl against the wall (40) 1x8 (50) 2x8

Hyperextensions 3x8

Hanging leg raise 3x15

Ball Crunch 2x20


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2010)

katt said:


> oh dude.......  did you have to put that suggestion out there???
> 
> I figured you would say.. OH squat/hang clean/OH press combo..



Should be good for some laughs if nothing else.


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2010)

What TT???  are you insinuating that I can't do this combo???  lol

today

OH BB Press (50) 1x8 (60) 2x8

Side Lat Raises (20) 1x8 (22.5) 2x8

DB Front Raise (22.5) 3x8

Shrugs (140) 3x8

Ab Crunch machine (30) 3x20

Ball Crunch 3x20


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2010)

katt said:


> What TT???  are you insinuating that I can't do this combo???  lol



  I'm sure you can do them, but if you've never tried OH squats before, the first couple of times you will probably feel like a total klutz until you get the balance down.  Good luck with them.




And TOH, remember the video camera.


----------



## katt (Mar 6, 2010)

today's wo

Step ups (20) 3x8

Seated Leg Press (single leg) (155) 1x8 (135) 2x8

HS Seated Leg Curl (45)1x10 (55) 2x8

HS Leg Extension (25 per side) 2x8 (35) 1x8

Seated calf raise (45) 1x15, (35) 2x15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2010)

Great to see you back at it in the gym Katt.  Now I need to follow suit!


----------



## katt (Mar 6, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Great to see you back at it in the gym Katt.  Now I need to follow suit!



well, you've got things going on... how's the dog?


----------



## katt (Mar 8, 2010)

today

DB Flat Bench (42.5's) 2x8 (45) 2x8

DB Flyes (30) 3x8

Dips 1x6, 1x5, 1x4  

Cable Pushdowns (50) 3x8

Rope Crunch (65) 1x15, 1x20

hanging leg raise, supported 1x15, 1x10 r/p, 1x4, 1x13

ok, done with this one, came home packed my food for the day... now I just gotta stick with the diet this week and I'll see some progression... It seems so hard this time around, I don't have the motivation to do it, but it needs to get done


----------



## katt (Mar 9, 2010)

Front Squats (70) 1x8 (95) 3x8

Hack Squat machine (90) 1x8 (140) 2x8

Icarian Leg extension (120) 1x8 (160) 2x8

Seated Calf Raise (120) 3x12


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2010)

Looking good, Katt!

Nice front squatting


----------



## katt (Mar 9, 2010)

hey thanks 

I keep forgetting to post my cardio..   last night 30 minutes on incline treadmill and 30 minutes on the eliptical.


----------



## katt (Mar 9, 2010)

tonight - 1 hr on the incline treadmill  

YouTube - Kesha - Tik Tok Remix 2010 (feat. Black Eyed Peas - Shut Up)

I need some music in here,,, but I forgot how to paste the video in.. lol.... brackets or something???  My favorite song of the week


----------



## katt (Mar 12, 2010)

Thursday

Pullups/assisted (60) 1x8, (50) 1x7, 1x6

HS Low Row (50) 1x8 (55) 2x8

1 Arm DB Rows (40) 1x8 (50) 2x8

Seated Incline DB Curl (20) 3x8

1 set BB curls (60) 1x6

Cable Crunch (65) 3x20


Today
Machine Press (40) 1x8 (50) 1x8 (70) 1x8

Front BB Raise (40) 1x8 (30) 2x8

Rev Peck Deck (50) 3x8

Crunch Machine (30) 3x20

Ball Crunch 2x20


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 12, 2010)

look at you whoopin' some ass!
have you ever tried explosive presses since you use the smith machine?


----------



## katt (Mar 15, 2010)

actually it's a seated press - I guess I shoulda said that huh...

today I went light.. our last chest day I felt a weird 'pull' that started to hurt pretty bad when I breathed deep... so today was ok,, just a little sore after a deep breath today... just enough to tell me it's still there

Incline DB Bench (35) 1x8, 3x10

Seated Chest Press (60) 3x8

Pec Dec (50) 1x8 (60) 1x10 (70) 1x9..

Skull Crushers (40) 1x8 (50) 2x8 
SS w/
CG Bench (40) 1x8 (50) 2x8


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2010)

Go Katt Go!!! Lookin Great in here Girl!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 15, 2010)

Archangel said:


> Go Katt Go!!! Lookin Great in here Girl!!!


What he said!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 15, 2010)

what JD said that archie said....

What did you pull? Getting better?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 16, 2010)

Great workouts as usual


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## katt (Mar 16, 2010)

Wait....??? WHAT??   Is that......  no way!



Hey B - how's things?


----------



## katt (Mar 17, 2010)

Today

Sumo Deadlift (95) 4x8

Romanian Deads (95) 1x8 (110) 2x8

Lying Leg Curl (65) 1x8 (70) 2x8

Seated Calf Raise (140) 3x12


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2010)

Excellent... LOVE the Sumo myself!!!


----------



## katt (Mar 18, 2010)

Love the Avi Arch  

Today

DB OH Press (seated) (30) 1x8 (35) 2x8 (37.5) 1x5

Side Lateral Raise (20) 1x8 (22.5) 1x8 - too heavy (20) 1x8

Rev Pec deck (50) 1x1... and this is when it all happens...  

I did the first one and felt this big 'pop' in my chest... no biggie, I've separated that cartilage before and it has popped before while doing certain movements.. so I just didn't do this exercise today.. I didn't have any pain....  

then I went over to the shrugs - loaded on 90 lbs, which is a light set for me, did the first one and felt something 'shift' and that little zigger pain.... SHIT!!!  ...  (throw in a few more F's and such here)....  I was so frustrated at this point... that dull throb started and I can definitely feel it when I breathe.... (insert alot more swear words here)...     How long it this going to take to get better?????


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2010)

OUCH!!! Take it easy Katt, not sure what that is, but please be careful, stuff like that takes a while!!!


----------



## katt (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah Arch, it sucks....   Well, I can still do legs, bi's and tri's... so other than that, I'll have to just 'cardio it up'..


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2010)

Doin legs will at least keep your strength up for the most part, just be CAREFUL!!!


----------



## katt (Mar 23, 2010)

so I'm pretty much laying low on the weights this week...

Sunday was a 3.5 mile jog outside .. ughh..

today was 35 minutes on the treadmill, 5 min warmup and 30 min, jog at 5 mph...  this is the way the rest of my week is going to be


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 23, 2010)

Katt, I sure hope you enjoy your week of cardio 

I am thinking about starting up a journal again. I have finally rejoined the gym and been going about 6 weeks now and havent seen a lot of weight loss yet. I think a new journal would be major motivation


----------



## katt (Mar 23, 2010)

b_reed23 said:


> Katt, I sure hope you enjoy your week of cardio
> 
> I am thinking about starting up a journal again. I have finally rejoined the gym and been going about 6 weeks now and havent seen a lot of weight loss yet. I think a new journal would be major motivation



For sure...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 23, 2010)

Bummer to hear about the injury..........


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey Katt,

I've had problems with the cartilage in my lower rib cage for years, and it is uncomfortable, but not painful.

If it is painful, sounds to me like you may have cracked a rib.   Get that looked at!


----------



## katt (Mar 24, 2010)

hey jersey - it's just underneath where the collarbone is on my left side..  I'll let it go for a bit, and if it doesn't start getting better, I probably will go in.. 

today's wo

Seated leg press (235) 2x8 (255) 2x8

Leg Extensions (150) 3x8

Lying Leg Curl (65) 1x8 (75) 2x8

HS seated calf raise (35) 3x15

ball crunch  2x20


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 27, 2010)

katt said:


> ball crunch  2x20



And TOH doesn't mind the pain?


----------



## katt (Apr 8, 2010)

lol TT....

I thought I'd put a little update in... well, it seems I have separated a rib from the cartilage in my sternum and I'm going to have to let it heal 4-6 weeks before attempted any type of movement that expands my chest.. oh joy 

Also,,, in training for the 7 mile race, which is the beginning of May, it looks as though I may have a stress fracture in my ankle... joy X 2..

Will this ever end???  

BUT,, I can still train bis/tris, legs and some shoulder work... woo hoo 

And possibly train on the recumbrant bike..


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 9, 2010)

That's really unfortunate, katt. .

Do you know how these injuries happened? Sounds like some rough stuff.


----------



## katt (Apr 9, 2010)

yeah the chest one for sure....  I was doing a reverse fly on the pec deck.. where you sit facing it and pull the handles back, for the back delts.. well I did the first one with the same weight I've been doing for the last 3 years and heard this big 'pop' sound in my chest.. no pain, just heard the pop.. so I figured.. scrap that and go to the shrug machine.. Loaded on my normal 90 lbs to start, did one and at the top of the movement got this 'zinger' pain starting from the middle of my sterum and it went upward.. and this really weird feeling like something actually 'shifted' in my chest.. wasn't good...

The ankle... I attribute that to my increased weight load while running... i.e...the extra 15 I've put on..   but I'm not sure..  it's all good.. everything heals.. eventually


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 9, 2010)

katt said:


> ... well, it seems I have separated a rib from the cartilage in my sternum and I'm going to have to let it heal 4-6 weeks before attempted any type of movement that expands my chest..


That is what happened to me about 12 years ago. Me and a co-worker were horsing around and he got me in a bear hug and squeezed as hard as he could. A big POP was heard, and he immediately let go. (he was like 25 at the time) and said "Dude, you need to drink more milk or something". I never had it looked at, but 10 years later a doctor confirmed he broke the cartilage, and that is the cause of my occasional discomfort.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2010)

dude!
You feeling ok? I'm finally able to start back on Monday. Is there anything you can do besides lay off for a while to heal?
Hope you get all healed up real quick like and in a hurry!


----------



## katt (Apr 22, 2010)

Jersey do you still have issues with it?    I know I did something similar to this about 12 or so years ago, but it was way more painful compared to this one, but basically the same area...    I've still been doing legs, bi's and tri's and shoulders, but basically I'm doing reallllllyyyy light weights for everything other than my leg workout..

It really sucks... I tried to do overhead presses with dumb bells, they were only 20's, but by the 7th rep I could feel the pain coming back.. how frustrating..  but, on the up note - my cardio has increased


----------



## Curt James (Apr 22, 2010)

katt said:


> I have *separated a rib from the cartilage in my sternum* and I'm going to have to let it heal 4-6 weeks before attempted any type of movement that expands my chest.. oh joy
> 
> Also,,, in training for the 7 mile race, which is the beginning of May, it looks as though I may have a *stress fracture in my ankle...*





katt said:


> Jersey do you still have issues with it?    I know I did something similar to this about 12 or so years ago, but it was way more painful compared to this one, but basically the same area...    I've still been doing legs, bi's and tri's and shoulders, but basically I'm doing reallllllyyyy light weights for everything other than my leg workout..
> 
> *It really sucks... I tried to do overhead presses with dumb bells, they were only 20's, but by the 7th rep I could feel the pain coming back.. how frustrating..  *but, on the up note - my cardio has increased



Kudos on your positive attitude (the up note). 

Get well soon!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 22, 2010)

katt said:


> Jersey do you still have issues with it? I know I did something similar to this about 12 or so years ago, but it was way more painful compared to this one, but basically the same area... I've still been doing legs, bi's and tri's and shoulders, but basically I'm doing reallllllyyyy light weights for everything other than my leg workout..
> 
> It really sucks... I tried to do overhead presses with dumb bells, they were only 20's, but by the 7th rep I could feel the pain coming back.. how frustrating.. but, on the up note - my cardio has increased


Hey Katt!  I do, but the pain has been mild, better described as discomfort.  You really need to get a doc to check it out.

You are a friend, and at this point you need to drag your butt to a doc.  I hate going also, because so many times they lead you on a wild goose chase.  But then other times, they offer immediate solutions.

Keep me posted.


----------



## katt (Apr 23, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Katt!  I do, but the pain has been mild, better described as discomfort.  You really need to get a doc to check it out.
> 
> You are a friend, and at this point you need to drag your butt to a doc.  I hate going also, because so many times they lead you on a wild goose chase.  But then other times, they offer immediate solutions.
> 
> Keep me posted.




Yeah I did that...  my doc just said 'it's probably...."..  but that was about it.. no xray, but would an xray show  up something like that, or would it be a waste of money?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 23, 2010)

If it is soft cartilage, then I don't think an x-ray would show anything.  But I suspect you have a cracked rib, an x-ray would show that for sure.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 6, 2010)

Heya you hows the pain coming along?


----------



## Kathybird (May 6, 2010)

um, ow!  How 'bout a nice bb vacay for a couple weeks involving self-medication?  I find vodka works as a good pain reliever.  Then again, liquers provide muscle relaxation


----------



## katt (May 7, 2010)

Just did my first back wo yesterday... very very light weights, but no issues.. (I know I had the damage in my cartilage, but even the stretching of seated rows caused a problem)



Seat oh pull downs (55) 1x15 (70) 3x15

Seated cable row (70) 3x15

hyperextensions 3x15

straight arm push downs (35) 3x15

I did small small weights, but kept the reps higher.. it all turned out good 

Tomorrow I will tackle my first chest/delt wo..  I'm a little scared for this one.. Sunday LEGS!   

Then Monday..... the start of a 1300 cal diet... omg.. that'll be tough... but I'll keep my protein high.


----------



## katt (May 7, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> um, ow!  How 'bout a nice bb vacay for a couple weeks involving self-medication?  I find vodka works as a good pain reliever.  Then again, liquers provide muscle relaxation



um yeah,, but it also messes up your metabolism... my vodka is going to be in the cupboard for a while collecting dust


----------



## katt (May 10, 2010)

Today's wo

Step ups w/15's  3x10 ea leg

Seated leg press (255) 3x12

Leg Extensions (120) 3x12

SL DL  (50) 1x10 (70) 1x10 (90) 1x10

Seated Angeled Calf raise (120) 3x12


----------



## katt (Jun 7, 2010)

should be posting more.. yea, I know.

Diet's going well - down 12 lbs in 4 weeks...  changed up our workouts to less reps and heavier weight

today was

Incline DB Press (35's) 1x10 -warm up, (45) 1x8 (50)2x6

DB Flat bench (45) 1x8 (50) 1x6, 1x4

Cable Crossovers (20 ea side) 1x10, (25) 1x8 (messy) (23.5) 1x8

Skull Crushers SS w/ CG Bench
(50) 1x8, 1x8
(60) 1x6, 1x4 .. lol  I gave out

Dips bw
1x4, 1x4


----------



## katt (Jun 8, 2010)

last night - cardio

treadmill warmup for 5 minutes, then 1 minute sprints at 7.0 followed by fast walking for 2 minutes - 5 minute cool down - total time 30 minutes

this morning

One arm military press (25) 1x8 (30) 1x6 (too heavy for good form) (25) 1x6

upright rows (50) 1x8 (60) 1x8, 1x6

side lateral raises (15) 1x8 (20) 1x8 (22.5) 1x6

roman chair situps 3x15

DB shrugs  (50) 1x8 (55) 1x8  (60) 1x10 (with straps)

Cable Ad crunch (62.5) 1x15 (70?) 2x15
I can't remember the weight settings on these stacks - oh well..


----------



## DOMS (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice workout, katt.

I _love_ DB shrugs.  They destroy the trap.


----------



## katt (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Doms...

yeah, I really am liking them.. I always did them on a machine before, but this seems like it works so much better. 

Oh,, I was going to let you know the TOH's brother just moved to Boise a month ago... took a job there..


----------



## DOMS (Jun 8, 2010)

On a related note of exercises that kick ass, try Zercher good-mornings.  They feel like an isolation exercise for the glutes.

What does TOH's brother do?  The job market here for IT is crap.


----------



## katt (Jun 8, 2010)

I'll have to look that exercise up - I'm not familiar with it..

He used to own a commercial management company in Montana...  I'm thinking he works for a mining company???  I really don't know for sure, just know that it's a great job for him.

I'll have to have TOH get his ass back on these boards and post something... he's more informed obviously..


----------



## katt (Jun 8, 2010)

you hold the bb in the crook of your arms????    Doesn't that hurt?

On another note - I'm totally going to try those


----------



## DOMS (Jun 8, 2010)

katt said:


> you hold the bb in the crook of your arms????    Doesn't that hurt?
> 
> On another note - I'm totally going to try those



Some people complain about it, but I didn't have any problems, and I was doing 6 @ 100.  But then again, it's no secret that I likey the pain.  

Let me know what you think of them.  Just make sure to keep your elbows out to the sides.


----------



## katt (Jun 9, 2010)

so just for kicks I tried those Zerchers with just a bar today.. so, something I need to get used to, definitely hurt my arms a bit.

Today 

WG Pulldowns (70) 1x8 (100) 1x6 (120) 1x5, 1x4

CG Pulldowns (100) 1x6 (105) 1x6 (110) 1x6

Seated Cable Row /double handle - 37.5 lb per side 1x8
(42.5) 2x6

Hyper extensions w/25 lb plate 3x10

Seated ab machine (35) 2x15

Hanging leg raise (supported-ball) 2x12


----------



## katt (Jun 22, 2010)

ok time to post again - I'll get better - promise

Incline DB Bench (40's) wu 1x8 (50) 1x7, 1x6, 1x5
don't know why there were so difficult today

Standing OH Press (50) 1x8 (55) 1x8 (60) 1x8

DB Flat Bench (45) 1x8 (50) 1x5, 1x3

Side Lat raises (20) 6/6/6
ss w/
DB Fly (25) 1x10, 2x12

My weight is in a holding pattern, last week I slacked a little so no loss.  But this week is time to kick it into gear


----------



## davegmb (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi, first look at your journal. Ive never tried zercher squats, they look nasty but hack squats work great for me have you tried them?


----------



## katt (Jun 22, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Hi, first look at your journal. Ive never tried zercher squats, they look nasty but hack squats work great for me have you tried them?



DOMS suggested Zerchers, but I haven't tried them with any weight yet, just with a bar.  We do have a Hack machine that we use quite a bit -  I really like it     we did those yesterday, although I haven't posted that workout yet.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 22, 2010)

katt said:


> so just for kicks I tried those Zerchers with just a bar today.. so, something I need to get used to, definitely hurt my arms a bit.



Did you keep your elbows flared out?  Did you feel it in your hams?


----------



## katt (Jun 22, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Did you keep your elbows flared out?  Did you feel it in your hams?



I don't think I did it right - I think I had my elbows to my side - maybe that's why it was so uncomfortable??


----------



## davegmb (Jun 22, 2010)

katt said:


> DOMS suggested Zerchers, but I haven't tried them with any weight yet, just with a bar. We do have a Hack machine that we use quite a bit - I really like it  we did those yesterday, although I haven't posted that workout yet.


 
O right my gym doesnt have a hack machine, i do barbell hack squats instead and can lift more on these then on my back squat.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 22, 2010)

katt said:


> I don't think I did it right - I think I had my elbows to my side - maybe that's why it was so uncomfortable??



Most certainly.

I do them by clasping my hands (fingers intertwined) in from of my and raising my elbows up and outwards.  That provide a lot of stability.  The more stability, the easier it is on the arms.


----------



## katt (Jun 23, 2010)

I'll have to do those on Friday - correctly this time   that's our next 'ham dominant' leg day..

Today

Pullups on pegs  1x4, 1x5, 1x4 - the last one in each set was assisted..

WG Seated Cable Row (70) 1x8 (85) 2x7

DB Pullovers (35) 1x8 (42.5) 1x8 (50) 1x8

DB Shrugs w/60's  3x8 (with straps - my grip sucks)

Cable Ab Crunch (72.5) 3x20

that's all we had time for - tonight is more cardio


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 31, 2010)

Hellllllllllllllooooooooooooooo?   Anyone home ?


----------



## katt (Aug 31, 2010)

Just taking a break from posting.... still hittin the gym


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 31, 2010)

katt said:


> Just taking a break from posting.... still hittin the gym


Yeah well..... start posting again!  We miss you!


----------



## katt (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah yeah... thinking about it.  

Long hours at work + hours at the gym + no fun time = a pretty tired Katt..  ......

tried to lighten my load at work by training someone new for an agent that's just too busy and needs a full-time assistant... she lasted a week before she was fed up with the 'good ole boy' attitude..  and quit


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 31, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yeah well..... start posting again!  We miss you!


----------



## katt (Aug 31, 2010)

okey dokey  this was today's wo

Incline DB Press (40's) 1x8  (45)1x6 (47.5) 1x6 (50) 1x6

Flat Bench press (40) 1x6 (50) 1x6 (52.5) 1x6

Incline DB fly (25) 1x10 (30) 1x10 (32.5) 1x10

Skull Crushers ss w/ CG Bench
(40) 6/6  (50) 6/6 (60) 5/6

one arm cable push downs w/rope
(20) 3x10 ea arm

roman chair situps 2x15

hoping I will move up to the 'big boy' rack... the side where the dumbells start at 55's..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice pressing!!      55's would be cool ...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 1, 2010)

katt said:


> okey dokey  this was today's wo
> 
> Incline DB Press (40's) 1x8  (45)1x6 (47.5) 1x6 (50) 1x6
> 
> ...



That's allota chest workout!


----------



## katt (Sep 1, 2010)

today's wo was legs - quad dominant

V Squat machine (90) 1x10 (140) 3x8

seated leg press (single leg) (120) 3x8

one set front squats (65) 1x10  idk,,, this was TOH's idea 

leg extensions (single leg) (120) 3x8 with pause at the top

seated calf raise (120) 2x15, 1x10

looking at this, I'm totally stuck on 120 this time...lol...


----------



## JennyB (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey Katt. 

Workouts look wicked. 
Question for you ... 
Why 120 on single leg extensions but only 65 on front squats?


----------



## katt (Sep 7, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Hey Katt.
> 
> Workouts look wicked.
> Question for you ...
> Why 120 on single leg extensions but only 65 on front squats?



The leg extension machine is really old.... seems the weights on it just seem lighter than they say  ..

65 for the front squats...  it was just 'so so'.. wasn't feelin' it..  or...maybe I just didn't want to feel it so much the next day


----------



## katt (Sep 7, 2010)

I need a new pic - I don't like the one I have any more..

today I was grum..ppp..yyy...   back day, and I didn't want to do  pullups, mainly cuz I ate like shit over the long weekend and felt like I had an extra 10 on me ..  

pull ups on pegs  5/5/3... sucked

bent over rows (65) 3x8

straight arm push-downs (30) 1x10 (32.5) 2x10

Hyperextensions w/25 lb plate 3x10

straight bar curl (50) 1x8 (60) 1x8, 1x6

Seated incline db curl (17.5) 1x10 (20) 2x8

half-assed...  tomorrow should be better - cardio tonight


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2010)

Since you are curling with 60lbs, I want to see a pic of "the guns"


----------



## katt (Sep 7, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Since you are curling with 60lbs, I want to see a pic of "the guns"


----------



## JennyB (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey Katt 

Just popping in to say nice workout  

Also wanted to know what your fav meal is .. looking for new meal ideas  

Have a great day. 

J


----------



## katt (Sep 7, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Hey Katt
> 
> Just popping in to say nice workout
> 
> ...



Hey Jen 

Thanks!

Well, I kinda get stuck in a rut on eating while dieting (which is now)... same thing over & over.... I can think of a TON of cheat meals... lol..

I've made alot of zucchini lately (garden excess).. I think the fav of that is sliced, dipped in egg whites and panko bread crumbs and baked in the oven.... soo crispy  sooo good...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2010)

katt said:


> Hey Jen
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...



Sounds GOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2010)

katt said:


>



  LOL


----------



## JennyB (Sep 7, 2010)

katt said:


> Hey Jen
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...



Mmmm sounds perfect. Thanks K


----------



## katt (Sep 8, 2010)

today - was a little easier to get out of bed 

stretching

Front squats - (65) 2x8 (95) 2x8 (105) 1x4, (95) 1x4 
105 didn't work for me today...back was feeling a little achey

Romanian Deads (95) 3x8

butt blaster machine - lol... that's what I call it 
(70) 1x8 (80) 1x8 (70) 1x10
ss w/
seated calf raise
(120) 2x15, 1x12

cardio again tonight.    I don't know what the freak is wrong with my squats.. TOH says when he stands behind me it looks like I come up crooked..like my right leg is pushing more than the left..  idk if I have to drop the weight way down and start from scratch or what 

meals were just ok yesterday... started training a new girl, so totally missed my first meal at 9:30... so 4 meals instead of 5.  Needless to say I was starving when I got up this morning.. but that's nothing new


----------



## JennyB (Sep 8, 2010)

katt said:


> The leg extension machine is really old.... seems the weights on it just seem lighter than they say  ..
> 
> 65 for the front squats...  it was just 'so so'.. wasn't feelin' it..  or...maybe I just didn't want to feel it so much the next day



LOL at not wanting to feel it so much  Looks like you pushed through it and might be hurting today after your 105lbs yesterday. Nice one  



katt said:


> today - was a little easier to get out of bed
> 
> stretching
> 
> ...



Mmmm butt blaster .. I actually call it that too and LOVE that machine .. makes the tushy stand tall and perky 

K. On the subject of rising up lop-sided for the squats .. I would go to the chiro and see if your hips are out .. That tends to happen to me when I need an adjustment. 

Have a great day


----------



## katt (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll let you know, I've never been to the Chiro... and probably never will - those guys scare me here.... I'm in a 'smaller' town where you don't know whether your doc came from a bigger city because he was..... uh......not makin' it.......

That said, if I EVER get a boob job, it'll be w/Dr. Rey ... 

not likely at my age though..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2010)

Boob jobs are good at any age


----------



## katt (Sep 9, 2010)

today's workout felt pretty good - I'm really fatigued right now, and my egg whites aren't going to last long, I can feel it...

stretching

 DB Bench (40's) 1x10 (50) 1x4, 1x8 (52.5) 1x8

that 1x4 was just awkward,,I wasn't on the bench right and not balanced, so I just said 'screw it'

Incline DB Press (40) 1x8 (45) 1x8, 1x6

Pec Deck (80) 1x10 (90) 1x8 (100) 1x5 r/p 1x3  

Cable tri-push downs 
(30) 1x10 (35) 1x8, 1x6
ss w/
Overhead tri extension
(30) 1x10 (35) 1x8, 1x6   the friggin burn..... geez....

I thought at first I could do more weight on the superset, but I couldn't without sacrificing my form


----------



## JennyB (Sep 9, 2010)

K. I would have to agree with Yellow in that boob jobs are good at any age if its something thats important to you. As for the chiropracter, it is important to find one that is passive rather than aggressive in his/her approach. I am a massage therapist (dont practice anymore though) but if my clients had issues like you potentially have the other option I would recommend was a HOT HOT bath with Epsom Salts then grab a doorway and hang. Do some mild twisting as you hang and sometimes the muscles will lengthen out enough and the hips will slide into place. It would be worth a shot. It could take a week of doing that but its well worth it because in the long run if you are out of whack then your body will start compensating and pain will be inevitable.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2010)

JennyB said:


> K. I would have to agree with Yellow in that boob jobs are good at any age if its something thats important to you. As for the chiropracter, it is important to find one that is passive rather than aggressive in his/her approach. I am a massage therapist (dont practice anymore though) but if my clients had issues like you potentially have the other option I would recommend was a HOT HOT bath with Epsom Salts then grab a doorway and hang. Do some mild twisting as you hang and sometimes the muscles will lengthen out enough and the hips will slide into place. It would be worth a shot. It could take a week of doing that but its well worth it because in the long run if you are out of whack then your body will start compensating and pain will be inevitable.



   Also - buy a foam roller.  I use mine everyday!!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 9, 2010)

Mmm foam roller .. good idea .. those things are DEADLY !!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Mmm foam roller .. good idea .. those things are DEADLY !!



Especially on the IT Band !!!!


----------



## katt (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks J - I'll try that..

YM - we have foam rollers at the gym... I'll give that a go to, in the evenings after I do my cardio.  

Thanks guys


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2010)

katt said:


> Thanks J - I'll try that..
> 
> YM - we have foam rollers at the gym... I'll give that a go to, in the evenings after I do my cardio.
> 
> Thanks guys



I would do the foam roller BEFORE and AFTER


----------



## JennyB (Sep 9, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Especially on the IT Band !!!!



I cant even talk about it !! 



katt said:


> Thanks J - I'll try that..
> 
> YM - we have foam rollers at the gym... I'll give that a go to, in the evenings after I do my cardio.
> 
> Thanks guys



Be prepared as you might be bruised up for the first little while when using the foam roller. I know I was.


----------



## katt (Sep 10, 2010)

today it was really hard to get out of bed.. I was so tired.

Today was 

Shoulder Press machine (40) 1x10 (50) 1x10 (60) 2x8

Side Lateral Raises (15) 1x8 (20) 2x8

Front Raises (17.5) 3x8

Cable Ab Crunch (57.5) 2x20

DB Shrugs (60) 3x8

that's it - tomorrow I'm going to pilates in the a.m......


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2010)

Any foam rolling???


----------



## katt (Sep 10, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Any foam rolling???



uh...no..... that would have  gone with the cardio that I _*didn't *_do....


----------



## katt (Sep 13, 2010)

ok well Saturday was Pilates..... oh boy.. lets just say that I'm still sore, and totally know how _*not *_stable my core is... lol

Today

BB Standing Oh Press (50) 1x8 (60) 1x8 (70) 1x8

Side Lateral Raise (15) 1x10 (17.5) 2x8

bend over side raise (10) 1x10 (12.5) 2x10

Seated DB tricep extension (40) 1x8 (45) 1x8 (50) 1x8

Skull Crushers (40) 1x10 (50) 1x10, 1x8

The skull Crushers were _suppose _to be cable tri extensions,,, but my abs were so sore I couldn't get the initial 'pull down' done..  

guess I need to keep with those Pilates classes...


----------



## katt (Sep 14, 2010)

Last night - 50 minutes on the stepmill.

Today's wo

Back Squats (95) 1x10 (115) 1x10 (135) 1x8 (145) 2x8

SLDL (95) 1x10 (115) 3x8

that's all for today.  Tomorrow is a day off weights, but still doing cardio.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 14, 2010)

50 min on the stepper is impressive !! you go girl


----------



## katt (Sep 15, 2010)

hey thanks J -  it's the hardest cardio, I think.  And the only thing that kinda-sorta resembles hiking in the mountains when we go elk hunting...


----------



## katt (Sep 15, 2010)

No workout today - it felt so good to sleep in though - even for just that extra hour...

Feelin' all refreshed this morning!


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 15, 2010)

katt said:


> hey thanks J - it's the hardest cardio, I think. And the only thing that kinda-sorta resembles hiking in the mountains when we go elk hunting...


 
Totally agree, to me the step mill kicks my a$$ every time. 

I've heard the versaclimber may be better but I've only seen one gym ever with one so haven't gotten to try it.


----------



## katt (Sep 15, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Totally agree, to me the step mill kicks my a$$ every time.
> 
> I've heard the versaclimber may be better but I've only seen one gym ever with one so haven't gotten to try it.



Oh yeah, that would be even better - IF we had one


----------



## katt (Sep 16, 2010)

Last night was 50 min on the stepmill again, it was tough this time.

today

Dips  3x8 

DB Bench (40) 1x10 (45) 1x8 (50) 1x6

Incline DB Bench (40) 1x8 (45) 2x8

short and simple today


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 17, 2010)

50 min on the stepper is tough!  Way to go Katt.


----------



## katt (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks JD - 

this morning was

Preacher Hammer Curls (15) 1x10 (17.5) 1x10 (20) 1x8 (22.5) 1x8

Close Grip EZ Bar Curl (weight only) (20) 1x10 (30) 1x8 (40) 1x8

wide grip pull ups (assisted by TOH)  1x5, 1x5, 1x4,,then one forced ugh.

Bent over rows (45) 1x10 (65) 2x10  (75) 1x10

done for the day - Pilates tomorrow morning, then off to watch a local BB, Fitness show - staying at a hotel Saturday night - woo hoo


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 17, 2010)

I like the short and simple workout style


----------



## katt (Sep 21, 2010)

ok, so after an extended long weekend...... lol     The bb show was just ok, only 3 women competitors - 2 in heavyweight and 1 in middleweight class... wasn't much of a comp. in that respect.  The men's classes were better, but more and more I'm seeing an over abundance in figure now.   Plus the only fitness competitors were girls ages 9- 13??  wtf??

maybe it was the timing of the contest though - the Ironman is in October which is a larger show, so possibly everyone is shooting for that one instead.

this was today's wo

Standing OH Press (50) 1x10 (60) 2x10 (65) 1x8

Front Raise (22.5) 2x10 (25) 1x10

Bent over reverse flyes (12.5) 2x10 (15) 1x8

Seated OH tricep ext. (single arm) (20) 1x8 (25) 2x6

Cable push downs w/rope (30) 1x10 (35) 2x8

Cable Ab Crunch (60) 3x20

Leg's tomorrow  

We are sticking with this 4 day split routine (from bb.com) until the end of October, then we'll switch it up a bit.


----------



## katt (Sep 22, 2010)

today's wo

Squats wu w/65 1x12, (115) 1x8 (125) 1x8 (135) 1x8 (145) 1x7

SLDL (95) 1x8 (105) 2x8 (115) 1x8

Legs felt pretty good today, I could have gone heavier on the SLDL though


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 22, 2010)

Workouts looking solid Katt!


----------



## katt (Sep 23, 2010)

well, I ditched the cardio last night, but I have to go after work tonight... have to have to have to...


today was push

Dips bw 3x8 - I think I need to add some weight the next time

Bar Bench (95) 1x10 (115) 1x8, 1x7

Incline DB Press (40's) 1x8 (45) 1x8 (50) 1x3..2... lol   I was having struggles with this one...

 that's it - tomorrow is back, Saturday is Pilates again


----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2010)

ugh...why does 4:30 in the morning seem so early today?     And I have to go do pullups..   

n e e d   c o f f e e e e e e....


----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2010)

ok so the Jk39 pre-workout drink helped a bit...   But I think I still need a little coffee this morning.

Hammer Preacher Curl (20) 1x8 (22.5) 2x10

Close Grip EZ bar curl (55) 1x10 (65) 1x5, 1x7.....wtf??

Wide Grip pullups 1x6, 1x5, 1x4.... arghhh  why are these so blasted hard??

Bent over rows (65) 1x10 (75) 1x8 (85) 1x8

Done with the weights till Monday - woo hoo  

Pilates and cardio tomorrow....  Monday I get *serious* about cutting


----------



## katt (Sep 27, 2010)

Saturday was Pilates and 30 minutes on the stepmill

Sunday - 45 min on the stepmill - fat burn plus - level 5   

Today
OH BB press (60) 1x10 (65) 1x10 (70) 1x8 (72.5) 1x6

Side lat raise - leaning out hanging onto a machine - saw these in M&F Mag this month (15) 3x8

Bent over reverse fly (12) 1x10 (15) 2x8

Seated OH Tricep extension (50) 1x10 (52.5) 1x10 (55) 1x8

Rope push downs (30) 3x10


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2010)

last night - 30 minutes on the stepmill, fat burner plus, level 6

today - legs

Squats (95) 2x8 (115) 1x10 (135) 1x10 (145) 1x8 (155) 1x8

SLDL (95) 1x10 (115) 1x8 (135) 1x8

 more cardio tonight - maybe the eliptical - easier on the legs


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2010)

You are really back on track Katt.  Nice squats too!


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks JD - how's the puppy?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2010)

katt said:


> Thanks JD - how's the puppy?


She is doing great!  It's been almost 8 months since the cancer surgeries, and there are no signs of reoccurence.  Knock on wood.


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2010)

ok I've been slacking this week with posting my workouts...  I'll get caught up 

Today's wo

Preacher Hammer Curl (22.5) 2x8 (25) 1x8

Close Grip EZ bar Curl (45) 1x8 (55) 1x6, 1x7

Wide Grip pullups 1x5, 1x5, 1x4  I think

Bent over BB rows  (75) 1x8 (85) 2x8

At the end of the EZ bar curls, I felt like all my energy was gone.  The pullups were very hard today and I had a little help from TOH.

Today I am totally exhausted being virtually no carb for 5 days.. tomorrow is a carb-up for me and hopefully I'll get some energy back   

I keep forgetting how brutal this diet is....


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2010)

oh yeah - and we finally made a decision on our costumes for Halloween  (Vegas baby!)


----------



## vortrit (Oct 1, 2010)

Great looking workouts! Your costumes scare me....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 1, 2010)

I would pay to see you in that....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 2, 2010)

katt said:


> oh yeah - and we finally made a decision on our costumes for Halloween  (Vegas baby!)



  Looooooooooks like fun!!


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Great looking workouts! Your costumes scare me....



lol - yeah the evil jester one is kinda creepy 



JerseyDevil said:


> I would pay to see you in that....



whaattt?????   



yellowmoomba said:


> Looooooooooks like fun!!



When isn't Vegas fun?  Especially on Halloween - all the freaks come out!


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2010)

today was shoulder work

Standing OH press (60) 1x8 (70) 1x8 (72.5) 1x8 (75) 1x6

Leaning side lateral raises - (15) 3x8

bent over reverse flys (15) 3x8

Seated OH Tricep extension (50) 1x8 (55) 2x8

Rope push downs (35) 3x8

went pretty good - I'm all carbed up from the weekend and ready to give it another intense week of training and cardio.  Then Sunday -  ELK HUNTING!


----------



## katt (Oct 5, 2010)

legs  

squats wu w/95 1x7 (115) 1x10 (135) 1x10, (155) 2x8

SLDL (115) 1x10 (135) 2x8

plain, simple, done


----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2010)

katt said:


> today's wo
> 
> Squats wu w/65 1x12, (115) 1x8 (125) 1x8 (135) 1x8 (145) 1x7
> 
> ...



I agree with JD. Workouts are definitely looking solid. And I'm 100% in agreement on pyramiding your weights! Great approach!


----------



## katt (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks guys.. 

been MIA for a bit - elk hunting season  !! Went up last weekend and saw a huge bull moose very close and personal.. lol...    and the butt end of the elk as they were running away.

Seriously I thought I was in the movie "GI Jane in the Woods"...  my legs are so sore!!!!

Back out on Friday a.m. through Monday....


----------



## cyan (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow! So many PR's, way to go katt!


----------



## katt (Oct 21, 2010)

still here - done elk hunting..  This year was nuts! and no, we didn't get anything     We had first-time hunters blocking off roads and threatening to shoot people if they crossed their camps....   I'm thinking I don't need to deal with this shit!

We did a TON of hiking - one good thing came out of it, now the stepmill is WAY easier than it was before we went


----------



## katt (Feb 23, 2011)

ok, I'm posting against my will....

I'll start out the same as TOH... Hi I'm Katt.... and I'm addicted to Iron....

and.. Vegas   


Here's my workout for today

WG pullups 5/5/5  ugggh

Staight Arm Push Downs (35)8 (42.5) 8/8

Seated Cable Row (85) 8 (100) 8/8

Hammer Curl (20) 8 (25) 8 (30) 8 - 5 good ones and 3 swinging ones..lol

1 set of 21's.. w/ a 40 lb bb

forearm curls- front & back (40) 8/8

Hyperextensions w/25 lb plate 10/10/10

There.... YOU HAPPY NOW.... ??????


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

welcome back


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll be posting more   promise..

I know there's not alot of gals on this board... some... but I just wanted to post

"I LOVE ZUMBA"    My new cardio of choice!   Shakin' it to some latin beats...woot woot...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 24, 2011)

Looooooook who's back


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 25, 2011)

katt said:


> There.... YOU HAPPY NOW.... ??????


suprising...yes. I am.

Hiya Katt!


----------



## katt (Feb 25, 2011)

Hiya Guys!  

Today was  Legs!!!

Back Squats (95) 1x8 (115) 2x8 (135) 1x8

Sumo Deads (95) 2x8 (115) 1x8

SLDL (95) 1x8 (115) 1x8 (135) 1x8

Seated Leg Extensions (150) 1x8 (165) 1x8 (180) 1x6 - pausing at the top

HS Calf Raise (45) 10/10/10

Seated Leg Press (calf raises) (235) 10/10/10

ok, so I've had this problem for a while... TOH keeps saying I am 'crooked' when I come up on squats and deads.. I push more with my right leg ... maybe my hips are off.. I'm really trying to be straight, but it's not workin' for me  

Well, after reading that last sentence, I'm not going to be surprised if someone runs with that one 

my legs are wobbly now..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 25, 2011)

katt said:


> Hiya Guys!
> 
> I'm really trying to be straight, but it's not workin' for me


 video. please!



FIRST!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2011)

welcome back


----------



## katt (Feb 25, 2011)

oh, yeah, I should have known Burner would be the first to run with that comment.. lol

Hey NT - how's things?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2011)

:waving:


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Py! Thanks for stopping by  

Today was our quad dominant day (didn't we just do legs??) 

Front Squat (75) 2x8 (95) 1x7, 1x6

DB Lunges (20's) 1x8 (30) 2x8

Leg Extensions (160) 1x8 (165) 2x8 w/pause at the top

Step Ups (on knee high platform) 20's   3x8

Cable Ab Crunch (70) 1x15 (60) 2x20


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2011)

ok, so I've got my eating down......

Gave up the coffee......

Starting in on the excessive cardio......

now the only thing left to give up is.....  my vodka


----------



## the other half (Mar 1, 2011)

maybe we should come up with vodka flavored water!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2011)

they do!
it's water....wtih vodka in it!
YEAH!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2011)

katt said:


> ok, so I've got my eating down......
> 
> Gave up the coffee......
> 
> ...




You gave up coffee?  That's just wrong.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 1, 2011)

the other half said:


> maybe we should come up with vodka flavored water!


 
or water flavored vodka.

could you image how much more fun everything would be since nobody would ever know


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2011)

Pylon said:


> You gave up coffee?  That's just wrong.



Well I may have a cup later down the road when I really NEED it... lol


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> or water flavored vodka.
> 
> could you image how much more fun everything would be since nobody would ever know



Or totally messed up...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 1, 2011)

... have any of you tried Kraken Black Spiced Rum? If you like your rum neat, and packing a punch (94 proof), try it!


----------



## katt (Mar 2, 2011)

never even heard of it Jersey!   The bottle looks a little intimidating..lol


----------



## katt (Mar 2, 2011)

today everything felt heavy 

Pullups 1x6, 1x6, 1x6 (with help on the last set)

1 arm DB row (55) 1x8 (60) 1x8 (65) 1x8

Straight Arm Push Down (35) 3x8

Rack Pulls (115) 1x8 (135) 1x8 (185) 1x6

Roman chair situps 2x15

Ball crunch 2x15

hanging leg raise (supported) 1x15, 1x10

I think next week we are going to drop our reps to 4-6, since we are in the dieting mode...


----------



## Pylon (Mar 2, 2011)

That's a cool looking bottle for sure.  I might get one, and I don't even drink rum....


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 2, 2011)

katt said:


> oh, yeah, I should have known Burner would be the first to run with that comment.. lol
> 
> Hey NT - how's things?




Most excellent!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2011)

why give up coffee?  are you one of the ppl that drinks too much sugar and creme with it?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2011)

PreMier said:


> why give up coffee? are you one of the ppl that drinks too much sugar and creme with it?


 hhmmm....coffee mate, cinamon vanilla creme....AWESOME! 
But, I have pretty much given up coffee...and drink one blue monster a day. (the low carb, only 6g sugar in whole can)
now that's AWESOME in a can!


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2011)

PreMier said:


> why give up coffee?  are you one of the ppl that drinks too much sugar and creme with it?



No, actually I like it black    no adds..   I'm sure as I progress in my diet I'll throw it back in the mix.  I just like to get off it for a while .... not sure why.. lol


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2011)

today's wo with pretty fast.. in and out in about 45 minutes

BB Shoulder Press (50) 1x8 (60) 1x8 (65) 1x8

Leaning Side Lat. Raises (15) 1x6, 1x8, 1x8

Rev fly on bench (10) 1x8 (12.5) 2x8

Front Raise (15) 1x8 (20) 1x8 (22.5) 1x8

DB Shrugs (60) 3x8 with a hold at the top

both TOH and I have to get bloodwork done this morning, so no food till it's over..

I'm STARVING!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2011)

nice! So when u two workout, what is the lag in between you two? is it a I go, you go, while the other is hitting it, the spotter is catching breath or do u take longer breaks?


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> nice! So when u two workout, what is the lag in between you two? is it a I go, you go, while the other is hitting it, the spotter is catching breath or do u take longer breaks?



No, it's always been "I go, you go" sort of thing... maybe on leg day I'll take a little longer than that..  Seems to work pretty well.


----------



## the other half (Mar 3, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> nice! So when u two workout, what is the lag in between you two? is it a I go, you go, *while the other is hitting it*, the spotter is catching breath or do u take longer breaks?



damn dude, what kind of kinky gym do you think we belong to? and do they really have gyms like that?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2011)

home gym?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 3, 2011)

katt said:


> No, actually I like it black


 
Have you broken this news to TOH?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 3, 2011)

I can actually smell the testosterone in this journal.....


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey whats up Katt?


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I can actually smell the testosterone in this journal.....



damn,,, you know I'm using the gel too??  Damn iT!



omerta2010 said:


> Have you broken this news to TOH?



B - I think he already knows this fantasy of mine 



Brutus_G said:


> Hey whats up Katt?



Hey B !   are you posting again?  How's school going?



Burner02 said:


> home gym?



Hell no,,,, I can't stand the home gyms!  I need people to motivate me


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2011)

katt said:


> No, actually I like it black





omerta2010 said:


> Have you broken this news to TOH?



I almost spilled my coffee reading this ...


----------



## the other half (Mar 4, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Have you broken this news to TOH?



i really want to respond to this one, but i have this fear of waking up in the middle of the night smelling like gasoline and katt standing there with a match, telling me exactly where im going to be burning at....


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2011)

ok enough!

today's workout was our second leg day and my @## was still sore from Tuesday's quad dominant day.

Regular Deads (95) 4x8  I went very light on this  

1 legged rom. dead - (15's) 1x8 (17.5's) 2x8  ok, these are definitely a 'balancing act'... geez I suck at them

Gute Ham Raise - 3x4... I would count the extra's I did but I don't think totally falling to the floor and pushing yourself back up counts. 

Good Mornings (40) 1x8 (55) 1x8 (65) 1x8

one more workout tomorrow and we get a day off...  and I get a Carb Day


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 4, 2011)

katt said:


> Regular Deads (95) 4x8 I went very light on this
> 
> 1 legged rom. dead - (15's) 1x8 (17.5's) 2x8 ok, these are definitely a 'balancing act'... geez I suck at them
> 
> ...


 
You did got 50lb more than the chic deading the bar in "MY SQUAT RACK" this morning. Plus she chatted for about 5 minutes between sets with this little troll that pretends to train her.

Sounds like you did more balancing this workout than working you legs 

So does carb day = cookies?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 4, 2011)

the other half said:


> i really want to respond to this one, but i have this fear of waking up in the middle of the night smelling like gasoline and katt standing there with a match, telling me exactly where im going to be burning at....


 
Definately one of those pick your battle moments.


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> So does carb day = cookies?



Carb day = Pizza


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 4, 2011)

katt said:


> Carb day = Pizza


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2011)

ok so we had to go in today to make up for missing Monday...  

Bar Bench (95) 1x8 (115) 1x8 (125) 1x8, 1x6

DB Incline Press (40's) 1x8 (45) 1x8 (50) 1x6

Cable Crossovers (25) 1x8 (20) 2x8  * 25 was too heavy and I couldn't get the stretch or the squeeze in*

Dips 7.5/6.5/ 6   LOL   you know when you just can't get all the way up...

OH DB Extension (35) 1x8 (45) 1x8 (50) 1x6

DB kick backs (15) 1x8 (20) 1x8 (22.5) 1x8

boy, I was t-i-r-e-d  after this one...  and hungry.. just had a big bowl of oats & blueberries... YUM!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 5, 2011)

Mmmmm.... pizza


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2011)

katt said:


> ok so we had to go in today to make up for missing Monday...
> 
> Bar Bench (95) 1x8 (115) 1x8 (125) 1x8, 1x6
> 
> ...


----------



## katt (Mar 6, 2011)

todays cheat meal - is just cooking in the oven.

Cowboy pizza from Papa murphys and a bag of malted milk ball robin eggs.. YUM!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2011)

that does sounds kinda good....


----------



## katt (Mar 7, 2011)

It would have been better if I could eat more than one piece of pizza before getting full  

Now I have to wait another whole week.  dang!


----------



## katt (Mar 7, 2011)

today was a late start at the gym.  We got there at 5:00 a.m. only to realize that the person that opened broke her key off in the lock and we had to wait until 5:15 to get into a side door... geez.

BB Front Squat (45) w/u 1x8 (75) 1x8 (95) 2x8

DB Lunges (20's) 1x8 (25) 1x10 (30) 1x10

Leg Extensions (150) 1x8  (165) 1x8 (180) 1x6
ss w/
HS Calf Raise (45) 3x12

inbetween I switched between the abductor and aductor thigh machines.

short workout but still effective


----------



## Pylon (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice work.  Sucks about the door.  How hard are they to operate, anyway?


----------



## katt (Mar 7, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Nice work.  Sucks about the door.  How hard are they to operate, anyway?



They're not - they are just the basic double swing doors with the bolt in the middle by the handle and one on the bottom..  I felt really sorry for the girl because she was new and it was only her second time opening.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 7, 2011)

katt said:


> inbetween I switched between the abductor and aductor thigh machines.


 
Did you make TOH do these to.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 7, 2011)

katt said:


> They're not - they are just the basic double swing doors with the bolt in the middle by the handle and one on the bottom.. I felt really sorry for the girl because she was new and it was only her second time opening.


 
That's always when that shit happens. Has to always happen when your trying to make a good impression being the new person.


----------



## katt (Mar 7, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Did you make TOH do these to.



NO!    Don't laugh!    






Dork.......


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 7, 2011)

katt said:


> It would have been better if I could eat more than one piece of pizza before getting full
> 
> Now I have to wait another whole week.  dang!



That is so wrong ... 1 piece?


----------



## katt (Mar 7, 2011)

ok so to be politically correct - 1 slice and 2 pieces of crust without the toppings....   I think I just wanted the bread  




and a half a bag of candy Robin Eggs.....


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Did you make TOH do these to.



no, she made me do them once before, i got stuck on the one where you have to pull your legs together, and i couldnt get out, they were to far apart, so she just sat there and flicked me in the nuts knowing i couldnt do anything!!!!


----------



## katt (Mar 7, 2011)

the other half said:


> no, she made me do them once before, i got stuck on the one where you have to pull your legs together, and i couldnt get out, they were to far apart, so she just sat there and flicked me in the nuts knowing i couldnt do anything!!!!



GAWD - go whore up your own journal.... !!!!!!


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2011)

but i like ho'n up yers biotch!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2011)

the other half said:


> no, she made me do them once before, i got stuck on the one where you have to pull your legs together, and i couldnt get out, they were to far apart, so she just sat there and flicked me in the nuts knowing i couldnt do anything!!!!



Haven't you said that katt was a ballbuster?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 9, 2011)

the other half said:


> no, she made me do them once before, i got stuck on the one where you have to pull your legs together, and i couldnt get out, they were to far apart, so she just sat there and flicked me in the nuts knowing i couldnt do anything!!!!


 
This could have been on one of the Jackass movies.


----------



## katt (Mar 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> This could have been on one of the Jackass movies.



OMG totally  

Ok you remember that one where they were skating in the back of the truck with the disco ball?  I nearly peed my pants I was laughing so hard.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2011)

. . some old skool members in this thread


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2011)

You guys are like the modern Sonny & Cher.... but buff


----------



## katt (Mar 10, 2011)

ok so I haven't posted my last two workouts - here they are

3/8
Wide Grip Pullups 2x6, 1x4

1 arm db rows (55) 1x6 (60) 1x6 1x6 w/straps  I don't have any grip 

Straight arm push downs (cable) (35) 3x8

BB Preacher curl (35) 1x8 (45) 2x8

DB Hammer Curl (20) 1x8 (25) 1x8 (30) 1x6  these felt soooo heavy

3/9 off

3/10 - a.m.
Standing Military Press (BB) (50) 1x8 (60) 1x8 (65) 1x8 (70) 1x8

Front DB Raise (20) 1x8 (22.5) 2x8

Upright Rows (50) 1x8 (60) 1x8 (65) 1x6 - haven't done these in AGES

Incline reverse fly (15) 3x8

Shrugs (50's) 1x6 (55) 1x10 (60) 1x10

Roman chair situps (old skool) 3x15

Cable Crunch (60) 1x20 (70) 2x20

tonight - just got done with Zumba Class (1  hr) s-w-e-a-t-y

Saturday is a 2 hour Zumba party at a club - never been to one before, but I know how sweaty I get after just one hour... geez.. two is going to kill me, but I'll have so much FUN


----------



## katt (Mar 10, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> You guys are like the modern Sonny & Cher.... but buff



ok well, I kinda like Cher back in the day.. ya know.. but Sony???  He was an ugly fugger....


----------



## katt (Mar 10, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . some old skool members in this thread




WHAT??? you're calling me....... OLD???? 

You are BANNED from my journal!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2011)

katt said:


> ...*I know how sweaty I get after just one hour... but I have so much FUN*


Damn TOH, you know how to satisfy your woman


----------



## katt (Mar 10, 2011)

umm.... yeah.....  ok I can't even comment on that one...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2011)

...but it so desparately needs to be commented on....


----------



## katt (Mar 11, 2011)

well. B.... it all starts with this electrical shocker thingy that TOH got in Vegas.... 



ok back to business - today was Hamstring day 

Sumo Deadlift (95) 1x8 (115) 1x8 (125) 1x8 (135) 1x8

SLDL (95) 1x8 (115) 2x8

Good Mornings (65) 2x8 (75) 1x8

that's all we had time for - I tried doing glute-ham raises but I fell to the floor after leaning forward about an inch


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2011)

oooh...NOW I'm hooked...do tell!
I like stories!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> You guys are like the modern Sonny & Cher.... but buff






katt said:


> ok well, I kinda like Cher back in the day.. ya know.. but Sony???  He was an ugly fugger....




Are you implying that TOH is ugly?    He won't be too pleased with that.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2011)

Brutus_G said:


> Hey whats up Katt?



I'm guessing TOH.   


What?   That wasn't a riddle?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 11, 2011)

Well played, Trips.


----------



## the other half (Mar 11, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> You guys are like the modern Sonny & Cher.... but buff


 y, thank you, i think. i think we are more like chelsea and chuey!



JerseyDevil said:


> Damn TOH, you know how to satisfy your woman


 uummmmmm........ must of been someone else, im capt. commercial!!! if u know what i mean.



katt said:


> umm.... yeah.....  ok I can't even comment on that one...





katt said:


> well. B.... it all starts with this electrical shocker thingy that TOH got in Vegas....
> 
> 
> *no, if im not mistaken, i wanted the double ended dil............................do we need to really go there?*
> ...


----------



## the other half (Mar 11, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Well played, Trips.



pylon, i really appreciate the fact that you dont get into this immature behavior that so  many other do.  lol


----------



## Pylon (Mar 11, 2011)

It's all about respect, dude.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 11, 2011)

katt said:


> ok back to business - today was Hamstring day
> 
> Sumo Deadlift (95) 1x8 (115) 1x8 (125) 1x8 (135) 1x8
> 
> ...


 
Days like this aren't going to help TOH's wrist issues.


----------



## the other half (Mar 11, 2011)

ok seriously - I'm going to have to start another journal if this keeps up...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2011)

But this is Katt's journal


----------



## katt (Mar 12, 2011)

ok I'm the dumb ass... TOH never logged off last night before I got on...


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 12, 2011)

Oops 

Hope you both have a great weekend.


----------



## katt (Mar 12, 2011)

Today's workout ended with a......DOUGHNUT!   I'm not a doughnut person, but it really sounded good,,, until I ate it an got a stomach ache  lol  

 Bar Bench (95) 1x8 (115) 1x8 (135) 1x7, 1x6

Incline DB Press (40's) 1x8 (45) 1x8 (47.5) 1x5

Cable crossover (20 ea side) 2x10 (25) 1x6 - drop to 20 1x6

Dips 2x8, 1x7

OH BD extension (40) 1x8 (50) 1x8 (52.5) 1x8

DB Kickbacks (20) 1x8 (22.5) 2x8

Bench dips 1x15, 1x15, 1x20

ok the bench dips... so we were basically done after the kickbacks, but then TOH said "do a set of bench dips"..  so I did 15, he did 15,, I did another 15... then after he was done I said "how many did you do?"  He said '20'.... and THEN he said "you can't do 20"  Soooo....  I went over a cranked out 20 like I was just starting my workout... boo yahhh.... showed you...   (Can you picture me brushing off my shoulder like a homey) yeah - that's what it felt like...     don't mess with the Katt.....


----------



## the other half (Mar 12, 2011)

she is


----------



## katt (Mar 14, 2011)

today's wo

Back Squats wu (95) 1x8 (115) 1x8 (135) 2x8
Done with a bench behind

DB Lunges (20's) 1x8 (25) 1x10 (30) 1x10

Leg Extensions (150) 1x8 (165) 1x8 (180) 1x8

Step Ups (platform is 19" - that's to my knee, cuz I'm short)
(20's) 3x10

Calf Raises (45) 3x12

Roman Ch sit ups 3x20

Cable Crunch (70) 3x10


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice workout, hope you two had a good weekend.


----------



## katt (Mar 15, 2011)

today was hard - I was tired and I just couldn't give it 100%  

Pullups 1x6, 1x4, 1x5

Bent over BB Row (65) 1x8 (75) 2x8

Close Grip Pull Down (70) 1x8 (85) 1x8 (100) 1x8

Rack Pulls (135) 1x8 (185) 2x6

Seated DB Curl (25's) 1x8 (30) 2x6


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 15, 2011)

may wanna check out Beyond Nutrition's All-Out. Makes a difference on those days for me. And it doesn't have all the caffeine to make ya jittery.
Beyond Nutrition ALL OUT ATP Pump Complex 45 Serv Pink Lemonade at BuildingBrawn.com

Otherwise still looks like a good workout.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 16, 2011)

katt said:


> today was hard - I was tired and I just couldn't give it 100%



Don't sweat it.  We all have those days.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 16, 2011)

All Out is the best preworkout supp I have ever used.  Complete focus, no jitters, no crash


----------



## katt (Mar 17, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> may wanna check out Beyond Nutrition's All-Out. Makes a difference on those days for me. And it doesn't have all the caffeine to make ya jittery.
> Beyond Nutrition ALL OUT ATP Pump Complex 45 Serv Pink Lemonade at BuildingBrawn.com
> 
> Otherwise still looks like a good workout.



Thanks O



Pylon said:


> Don't sweat it.  We all have those days.



Yeah, I don't like those days...



JerseyDevil said:


> All Out is the best preworkout supp I have ever used.  Complete focus, no jitters, no crash



I've used a few, currently using No Xplode..

I really think it was a combination of the no/low carb diet, plus the two hour Zumba Party that was Saturday night... I don't think I had enough recoop time


----------



## katt (Mar 17, 2011)

today was ok

Standing BB Press (50) 1x8 (60) 1x8 (65) 1x8 (70) 1x8

Leaning Side raises (15) 3x8 

Front DB Raise (20) 1x8 (22.5) 2x8

Upright row (50) 1x8  (60) 1x8 (65) 1x6

Incline rev fly (15) 3x8

Shrugs (50's) 1x8 (55) 1x5 (got straps) 1x5 (60) 1x10  grip gave out right in the middle dang it

all in all I was ok with this one.

Zumba tonight !   love that type of cardio


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2011)

katt said:


> Zumba tonight !   love that type of cardio



Have you enticed TOH into going too?


----------



## the other half (Mar 17, 2011)

i told her i would go on the next one that they have. last saturday nite they had the 2 hour zumba at a local bar, so really good sound system and it was closed to the public i believe.

i will go but only if i can wear my spandex from the 90's and pack the front of it.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2011)

katt said:


> today's wo
> 
> Back Squats wu (95) 1x8 (115) 1x8 (135) 2x8
> Done with a bench behind


so, box squats? Did you like them?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 21, 2011)

the other half said:


> i told her i would go on the next one that they have. last saturday nite they had the 2 hour zumba at a local bar, so really good sound system and it was closed to the public i believe.
> 
> i will go but only if i can wear my spandex from the 90's and pack the front of it.



What, no offer to just go and watch?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 21, 2011)

the other half said:


> i will go but only if i can wear my spandex from the 90's and pack the front of it.


You kielbasa packer you .  Make sure you use some eye liner as well...


----------



## katt (Jul 1, 2011)

WHAT UP PEOPLES!!!!  

yeah, I'm back... for a while... lol.. still been working out, vacationing..

No. Ben never did the Zumba class..freaking loser.. 

Still trying to build some muscle on this frame of mine.

Tried my first Keto diet - while it was easy - IT TOTALLY SUCKED! 

Did a San Diego/Vegas trip a couple weeks ago - ready to move.. NOW.. lol

that's pretty much the last 4 months...  yeah, I know


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 1, 2011)

Welcome back.  Now where's TOH?


----------



## katt (Jul 2, 2011)

he needs to GET ON IT!   We've both been still hitting the gym weekdays..  I think we got a little burnt out before we went on vaca - we both did 12 weeks of the Keto diet and it took it's toll.. that and doing 2 fer's at the gym most days.. we were due for a break.

The diet was good and effective... but I felt really 'stringy' and not as full as I like to be.. so I'll try something else starting Tuesday.. Gotta give the 4th of July weekend a break. 

But now I'm good to go again for round two... or three.. or whatever round this is.. lol


----------



## katt (Jul 4, 2011)

Finally a decent leg workout yesterday

Back Squats (95) 2x12 (105) 1x12 (115) 1x10
Walking Lunges w/20's 2x 25 steps each leg (ugh my butt)
Extensions (135) 1x12 (150) 2x10
Inners (90) 3x12
Outers (90) 3x12
Butt Blaster (70) 1x8 (80) 2x8
HS Calf Raises (25) 3x20

This felt really good today - leg are tired like they should be. Bike ride later on to loosen things up a bit !


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 8, 2011)

katt said:


> Finally a decent leg workout yesterday
> 
> Walking Lunges w/20's 2x 25 steps each leg (*ugh my butt*)



Is that a typo?  Did you really mean "hug my butt"?


----------



## katt (Jul 8, 2011)

lol  yeah maybe


----------



## katt (Jul 8, 2011)

it's been a little hit & miss at the gym lately - my lack of motivation plus my husband's new shoulder injury that he still hasn't had checked out

this was today

Incline DB Press (30's) 1x10 (40) 1x10 (45) 1x10 (50) 1x4 wtf (45) 1x10

flat DB Press (40) 1x8 (45) 2x8

DB incline flies (25) 1x12 (30) 2x13

Cable crossovers (20 per side) 3x15

push downs (40) 1x10 (50) 2x10


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 8, 2011)

katt said:


> it's been a little hit & miss at the gym lately - my lack of motivation plus my husband's new shoulder injury that he still hasn't had checked out



What has TOH done now?


----------



## katt (Jul 8, 2011)

idk... he has some pain just in his shoulder.  It bothers him raising weights to the front, but not in the pushing motion if he keeps it light.  He needs to get off his ass and go get it checked before it gets any worse. 

I think he said the pain was 'inward' of the shoulder cap.. like above the top of the chest muscle... I'm just guessing here


----------



## katt (Jul 14, 2011)

Today - 

DB Bench (30's) 10 (40) 10 (42.5) 10 (45) 10 (50) 7
DB Incline Bench (40) 10 (45) 8/8
Cable Crossovers (20 ea side) 3x10 w/squeeeeze
Skull Crushers ss w/CG Bench
(50) 10/10 (55) 8/7 (50) 8/8

times' up, we gotta hit the road....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2011)

look who is back!
Tell him to go get that shit checked! I got another cortisone shot in my shoulder...a little rehab...some silly exercises that might have worked while on R&R.
I do 2 miles or 15 min (whichever comes first) to warm up now and the pain is less.

San Diego? Dude-ette! move! Place to crash when i finally come home! YEAH!


----------



## katt (Jul 18, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> look who is back!
> Tell him to go get that shit checked! I got another cortisone shot in my shoulder...a little rehab...some silly exercises that might have worked while on R&R.
> I do 2 miles or 15 min (whichever comes first) to warm up now and the pain is less.
> 
> San Diego? Dude-ette! move! Place to crash when i finally come home! YEAH!



Well he did go in.... they just said it was a stained muscle and told him to ice it daily... then if it's not better in a couple weeks they'll talk about physical therapy??... wtf.... he's been having pain for about a month now...  idk about these doctors here.

I was gone this last weekend to see my mom.. short trip - she only lives 2 1/2 hrs away.  Then yesterday was my grand daughters 3rd birthday party.  No gym this morning - I was pooped.  Did bring my bag in to get some cardio done after work.  Probably get some shoulder work in to since TOH can't do that yet


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi katt!!

I'm not sure if you remember me from a couple of years ago, but I'm making a come back. I've been away (mentally) at college gaining the "freshmen 25".... and I need to whip my butt in shape, so I'm back to be accountable. You were so encouraging and such an inspiration to me when I posted regularly. I am glad to see you're still here.


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2011)

yep I remember you!  Glad you're back. . I've been really bad at posting lately and have been keeping a journal on another site as well.

I'm going through what I call my 'fat phase' right now... about 10 lbs up from where I like to be and ever piece of clothing I put on feels awful...ughhh...

Cardio, cardio, cardio and less eating bad stuff!!  LOL


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 10, 2011)

katt said:


> yep I remember you!  Glad you're back. . I've been really bad at posting lately and have been keeping a journal on another site as well.
> 
> I'm going through what I call my 'fat phase' right now... about 10 lbs up from where I like to be and ever piece of clothing I put on feels awful...ughhh...
> 
> Cardio, cardio, cardio and less eating bad stuff!!  LOL


I hear ya. Little Caesars has become so easy for supper during the week after my night classes. $5 for a large pizza!! Awesome!! But no more for me. 

Good luck with your goals. We can do this together.


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2011)

SheLifts said:


> I hear ya. Little Caesars has become so easy for supper during the week after my night classes. $5 for a large pizza!! Awesome!! But no more for me.
> 
> Good luck with your goals. We can do this together.



yeah pizza is a killer for me... I love it!


----------



## katt (Aug 11, 2011)

today's workout
Incline DB Press (35's) wu 12 (40) 10 (45) 6/7
Flat DB Press (40) 10 (45) 10 (47.5) 3 ugh
DB pullover (45) 10 (50) 10/10
Cable Crossovers (20 ea side) 10/10/10
Incline DB Fly (25) 15/15

ok on the flat bench.. my hubby was spotting me and he has this habit of pushing inward on my elbows in the middle of the movement instead of placing his hands until my arms to help.. on the 47.5's that's what he did on my 4th rep and I about dropped the db's.. geez..

meals packed for today
m1 6 egg whites 1/2 cups 7 grain cereal (montana wheat - love this stuff)
m2 turkey burger - zucchini
m3 5 oz chicken breast, 1/4 c b beans, salsa, green beans mixed
m4 30 gram protein shake
m5 - tbd - dinner with daughter & family tonight.. probably fish


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 11, 2011)

Awesome workout katt!!  I can imagine you were exhausted afterward.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 11, 2011)

katt said:


> ok on the flat bench.. my hubby was spotting me and he has this habit of pushing inward on my elbows in the middle of the movement instead of placing his hands until my arms to help.. on the 47.5's that's what he did on my 4th rep and I about dropped the db's.. geez..



I'll bet if you drop the DBs on his toes, he'll learn not to do that.


----------



## katt (Aug 12, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> I'll bet if you drop the DBs on his toes, he'll learn not to do that.



  I'll have to try that next time TT


----------



## katt (Aug 12, 2011)

today we finished up bi's & tri's but got to the gym late... and WHY does TOH have to spend 30 minutes in the bathroom again.. I don't get the 'until my legs fall asleep' excuse??? 

Seated DB curl (25) 12 (27.5) 10 (30) 8
Preach bar curl (35) 10 (45) 8/8
Rope push downs ss/OH Tri extension
(30) 10/10
(35) 10/10
(40) 8/7

Bench dips 10/10  yeah I totally wussed out on these today


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 12, 2011)

YAY! Look who's here! and posting! YEAH!
wow...remind me not to spot you...and not do it your precise way!

great to see ya again!


----------



## katt (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, time to get with it and start up again  

This weekend was a little chaotic (sp?)  anyway, felt like I was running around all weekend doing 'stuff' and only had a couple hours to relax.. oh well..

Getting most of my food prep finished tonight for the rest of the week, so I should be good to hit it hard tomorrow! +


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 15, 2011)

Best of luck to ya.  

I've got a ton of chicken tenderloins cooked for lunch while I'm at school this week. It's so unfortunate too, our cafeteria serves Papa John's pizza....


----------



## katt (Aug 15, 2011)

SheLifts said:


> Best of luck to ya.
> 
> I've got a ton of chicken tenderloins cooked for lunch while I'm at school this week. It's so unfortunate too, our cafeteria serves Papa John's pizza....




NO PIZZA!!!!    Oh yeah,,,,, I think I had some yesterday at a birthday party ... whoopsies.....


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 15, 2011)

katt.......


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2011)

this mornings workout went pretty good - had a lot of energy today 

Wide Grip Pull Down (85) 12(100)10 (105) 8 (110) 8
T Bar Row (55) 10 (70) 7/7
One Arm DB Row (50) 8 (60) 10 (70) 10

Seated CG Cable row ss w/ Straight arm push downs
(100) 10 / (35) 15
(100) 10/ (42.5) 12
(85) 10 / (42.5) 10 Cable rows dropped weight & did 2 second squeeze at contraction

roman chair 15/15


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome workout katt! Great numbers!


----------



## katt (Aug 18, 2011)

today was just 'ok'   

Flat DB Bench (35's) 10 (40) 10 (42.5) 10 (45) 10

Incline DB Press (40) 10 (42.5) 8/7 ugh...

Cable Crossovers 20 ea side 3x10

Incline DB Fly w/25's  - 1 set of 20

Dips... hahahahahaha... did 3 then couldn't do any more..... lmao....


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 18, 2011)

3 dips?? I can't even do one now. Gosh, when I was in high school, I could do more than the guys. 53 in 1 set. I held the record then, but I was also a gymnast too...

3's better than nothing katt. Plus, after than chest workout, I'm surprised that you could even move those arms.


----------



## katt (Aug 19, 2011)

Well, it's something I guess   lol

Last night I picked huckleberries with a friend.  I don't know what it is about them, I already have 4 gallons, but I can't quit picking them!!!   It was getting so dark that I could barely see the bushes..LOL

It's like a crack head getting another hit.... C-a-n-t  s-t-o-p p-i-c-k-i-n-g........


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2011)

katt said:


> this mornings workout went pretty good - had a lot of energy today


 ...probably from papa john's magic grease they use in the pizza....
its a theory. I'll have to come back to the States to test my hypothesis.
...and enjoy pizza. I like the peppers they put in the box...and...while talking about eating food you shouldn't...I like that butter garlic dipping sauce too. 

...there are actually....huckleberries? I remember picking some sort of berries off the trees in Georgia when I was a kid. Kind of a couple years ago...memory a little hazy.


----------



## katt (Aug 19, 2011)

pizza... mmmmmm.. I haven't had that for a while      butter-garlic sauce??  haven't heard of that one, will have to check it out.  Yeah on the peppers.. I OVERLOAD,, then add Tabasco..LOL   Dipping it in ranch is good too..oh don't get me started, it's only 8:40 in the morning and now I want *PIZZA*...  thanks!  

Huckleberries.. they are wild here. Pretty much resemble a blueberry but they are more purple in color and they have a very distinct flavor,,,  kind of sweet and kind of tart.  I'm trying to figure out how to ship some to my daughter in Pasadena...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2011)

katt said:


> pizza... mmmmmm.. I haven't had that for a while  butter-garlic sauce?? haven't heard of that one, will have to check it out. Yeah on the peppers.. I OVERLOAD,, then add Tabasco..LOL Dipping it in ranch is good too..oh don't get me started, it's only 8:40 in the morning and now I want *PIZZA*... thanks!
> 
> Huckleberries.. they are wild here. Pretty much resemble a blueberry but they are more purple in color and they have a very distinct flavor,,, kind of sweet and kind of tart. I'm trying to figure out how to ship some to my daughter in Pasadena...


yeah....that sauce...that glorious sauce....I also put tobasco on pizza! Good stuff!



katt said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to ship some to my daughter in Pasadena...


oh, that's called....the mail.
You're welcome.
Its 845pm here. But, lunch is coming your way!


----------



## katt (Aug 19, 2011)

yeah I know mail...duh... trying to figure out the fedex thing, how to keep them could when shipping dufus!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2011)

...oh yeah....BAZINGA!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2011)

katt said:


> yeah I know mail...duh... trying to figure out the fedex thing, how to keep them could when shipping dufus!!!


 cold? look into dry ice? I think you can ship that? Not sure.


----------



## katt (Aug 24, 2011)

Legs

V Squat (90) 12 (140) 10 (180) 10 (230) 10
SLDL (95) 10 (115) 10 (125) 8 (95) 12

next is a quad set 
Extension (150) 10/10/10
Lying Leg Curl (single leg) (20) 10/10/10
Inners (90) 15/15/15
Outers (90) 15/15/15

HS Calf Raise (120) 15/13


----------



## jagbender (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice workout

Jag


----------



## katt (Aug 26, 2011)

thanks Jag 

today was back

CG Pulldown (85) 10 (100 ) 10/8
ss w/
Underhand Seated Cable Row (85) 10 (100) 7 (85) 10

BO BB Rows (65) 10 (85) 10 (95) 10

WG Pulldown (85) 10 (100) 10/9
ss w/
Straight Arm Push Down (42.5) 10 (50) 10/8

DB Shrugs (50's) 10 (60) 10/10
ss w/
Hyperextensions (25) 12 (35) 12/12


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 26, 2011)

wow....you did BO rows w/ 95lbs???? HOT! AWESOME!!!!


----------



## katt (Aug 26, 2011)

Yup -  thought I'd 'bump it up a notch'....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 26, 2011)

dam...I gotta bump my game now too!


----------



## katt (Aug 29, 2011)

today was chest

Incline DB Press (35's) 12 (40) 12 (42.5) 12 (45) 8

Flat DB Press (40) 10 (42.5) 8 (45) 6 wth?

Cable crossovers 20 per side 12 (22.5) 12/12

Drop set cable push downs (50) 12 (40) 12 (30) 10 (20) 15

Cardio tonight!


----------



## katt (Aug 29, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> dam...I gotta bump my game now too!




Bumpa Bumpa bump it up and back it up like a tonka truck.....  

oh shit... that's something that TOH would have said...


----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2011)

katt said:


> today was chest
> 
> Incline DB Press (35's) 12 (40) 12 (42.5) 12 (45) 8
> 
> ...


 

Nice workout Katt  keepp Slamming those weights gurl


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks Jaggy - I plan on it...

Today was back

WG Pull down (80) 12 (100) 10 (105) 8 (110) 6

BO Rows (75) 10 (95) 8 (105)6 (ahem... hey B.... see?? I Up'd it AGAIN) BOOM!

Straight Arm Push Downs (42.5) 10 (50) 6..(42.5) 10/10
ss/
Face Pulls (25) 10 (35) 10/10

LF Low back exten (120) 20 (135) 15/20

DB Shrugs (60) 10 (65) 10/8

Starting up Zumba again tonight 

M1- 7 egg whites w/mushrooms & peppers
M2 - Turkey Burger, cukes
M3 - Chicken Ceasar salad - (leftover from this weekend)
M4 - Turkey Burger w/zucchini & soy/splenda
M5 - Steak, salad

Still trying to get the diet in check.. need to really concentrate on logging it into Fitday and checking the cals/macros


----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2011)

katt said:


> Thanks Jaggy - I plan on it...
> 
> Today was back
> 
> ...


 



I a lot of turkey burgers Jenny O  95/5 @ sam's club. 

Thaw and add Fennel seed oregano basil garlic to the pattie and re shape and cook in a teflon pan.  Top with grated parmesean cheese and a Tomato pasta sauce.   Turkey Parmesean


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2011)

Yum!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2011)

katt said:


> Yum!


 
Katt you like Spicy HOT foods? 

Thai chicken marinade

3 T Natty Peanut butter 
2-3 T low sodium soy sauce 
2-3 cloves garlice minced fine
1 T vinegar
1 t Sarancha hot chili sauce 
1 t ground chili in oil 
1 t ground chili and garlic in water All available @ wally world in the ethnic section
1 t sesame oil 
2 T honey or Agave Nector (Can use Splenda if you use it) 
stir all this together and if too thick add a little water. Place your chicken in a zip top bag and marinate at least 24 hours. 

Cook it on the grill

adjust chili sauces to your taste I like it HOT! 

Keep the left over marinate in the freezer. 

Enjoy


----------



## katt (Aug 31, 2011)

I have an Iron stomach... so FOR SURE - the hotter the better for me   Thanks for the recipe!


No workout today - started up Zumba classes last night again.  Forgot how much you sweat, but also how much I love that type of cardio.  

We will move our leg day (which was suppose to be this morning) to Saturday


----------



## katt (Sep 1, 2011)

today was Bi's and Tri's

Seated DB Curl (22.5) 12 (25) 12 (30) 10
Ss w/
OH Cable Tri Exten (40) 12 (45) 12 (50) 10

Seated Hammer Curls (25) 12/12 (27.5) 10
Ss/
Cable Tri push-downs (40) 10 (50) 10 (60) 10

Dips 8/8/8

Prone Incline BB Curl (40) 10/10/10
Ss/
CG Bench (50) 12 (60) 10/10


On another note - TOH just told me he has FOUR DAYS OFF!!!  which never happens with him, especially on the weekend!  WAAHOOOOO.....

We'll be KILLIN' legs on  Saturday!!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 1, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Katt you like Spicy HOT foods?
> 
> Thai chicken marinade
> 
> ...


 
You rock girl. Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 1, 2011)

sounds like a nice long weekend!  enjoy!


----------



## katt (Sep 1, 2011)

ha ha, thanks I guess.  It was Jag's


----------



## JennyB (Sep 1, 2011)

i saw your post .. so take the credit lol


----------



## katt (Sep 2, 2011)

ok so I tried something different for shoulders today, I get tired of the same ole' thing, ya know?? Anyway, I saw these exercises in a fitness & physique mag, at least I think that's what it was. Natural BB mag.

Standing OH DB Press - basically 3 sets of the following reps drop sets 6-8, then 8-10 then 10-12 w/ no rest - 90 seconds between sets
(25) 8 (22.5) 10 (15)10
(25) 8 (20) 10 (15) 9
(35) 8 (20) 10 (15) 7 .. jeezzuusss the burn... lol

second was the same scenario

Single Arm DB Lateral raise - 1st 10-12/ 2nd 8-10, 3rd & 4th 6-8 w/no rest 
(15) 12 (12.5) 10 (10) 8/8
(17.5) 10 (15) 8 (12.5) 8
(17.5) 10 (15) 8 (12.5) 6

after this we were suppose to do lying reverse flys, but I could even raise the 10 lb db's.... hahahahaha... 

I'll have to try this one again next time  I have to admit, this is the first day my shoulders were burning from carrying my purse & lunch bag from the car to my office


----------



## katt (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, the leg workout that I had intended to do on Saturday was postponed until yesterday. We ended up watching our grandkids (ages 1 & 3) for the entire weekend. This morning I think I was going through withdrawls because I was totally out of it at the gym (emotionally) LOL

Front Squats (65) 12/12 (75) 10/10

Deadlifts (75) 10/10/8/8

Step ups on knee high box (20's) 8 (15's) 8/8

lying leg curl (single leg) (20) 12 (25) 10/10

Icarian Angled seated calf raise (120) 12/15/15

Today:

this morning went much better than yesterday - felt strong. Could be because I got more sleep last night.. lol

DB Bench Press (40's) 12 (45) 8 (50) 8 (52.5) 8

Pec Deck (90) 12 (100) 10 (110) 8

DB Pullovers (50) 10 (52.5) 10 (55) 10

Incline DB Press (40) 8 (42.5) 7/6

dips 5/3/1.5... ha ha

Well, at least I could do some dips after we were finished, but not many


----------



## jagbender (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice workouts  I was suppose to layoff the shoulder this week but it felt better and I was able to lift.  I get to missing it too!


----------



## katt (Sep 8, 2011)

today was a mix of tri sets and pretty much a jumbled mess..LOL

BB Shoulder Press (50) 10 (60) 10/8
BB Curl (50) 10 (60) 6 (50) 8
CG Bench (50) 12 (60) 10/8

Front DB Raise (17.5) 10 (20) 10/10
DB Preacher Curl (17.5) 10 (20) 10/10
Kick Backs (17.5) 10 (20) 10/10

Reverse Incline DB Fly (15) 10/10/10
Roman Chair 20/20

Hanging Knee Raise 20

Bench Dips 25/20


----------



## katt (Sep 9, 2011)

today - ok so we put back as our last workout, and man it was tough! 

CG pulldown (85) 10 (100) 10/8
ss w/
Underhand Seated Cable Row (85) 8/8/8

BO Rows (75) 10 (5) 8 (105) 7

WG Pulldown (85) 10 (100 )8/8
ss w/
Straight Arm Pushdowns (42.5) 8/8/8

Shrugs (55's) 10/10/10
ss/w
Hyper extensions (35) 10/10/10


----------



## jagbender (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice solid workout.  Pretty strong, girl!


----------



## katt (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks Jaggy!

Tuesday! Zumba tonight 

this morning:

LF Pull down (70) 10 (90) 10 (110) 8/8
HS High Row 50 per side / 10 (60) 7/7
LF Seated Row (60) 8 (75) 8 (90) 8
One arm DB Row (50) 8 (55) 8/8
Seated Cable Row (85) 8 (100) 8 (105) 8

I guess this wo was all full of rows!  one of those days for me that I was staring at our log book wondering what to write down and nothing really came to me...


----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2011)

Been there done that  What to do today???  UMMMM


----------



## katt (Sep 19, 2011)

last week was pretty much shot to hell... got sick and couldn't shake it all week.. now TOH has the plugged up head and looks like shit!   

We'll get there again... soon


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 19, 2011)

and that'a a change from..........

well hope your both feeling better soon.


----------



## katt (Sep 20, 2011)

ok O - I know, that sarcasm had it's place here.... LOL


----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2011)

katt said:


> ok O - I know, that sarcasm had it's place here.... LOL


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 20, 2011)

had?? if you know anything about me, it never goes out of style.


----------



## katt (Sep 21, 2011)

ok note to self -
1) when starting a new pre-workout drink - start with HALF a dose
Razor 8 - 1 full scoop, after 20 minutes gave me a stomach ache.. while I wasn't really jittery, it just didn't feel good  

2) after not eating sh*t for food for 7 days, don't expect to get into the gym and resume the weights you left off with...

I was shaking so badly from weakness it was horrid

My strength sucked today - but the next one will be better

Incline DB Press (35) 10 (50) 10 (45) 8 (47.5) 6
Flat DB Press (40) 10 (45) 8 (47.5) 6

Incline Fly (25) 10 (30) 10/10
DB pullover (50) 8 (55) 8/8

dips where suppose to be next, but I just didn't have the strength to do them

I think I need some egg whites now


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2011)

katt said:


> last week was pretty much shot to hell... got sick and couldn't shake it all week..



Is this what you couldn't do?


----------



## jagbender (Sep 22, 2011)

I can't stand any Pre workout stuff.  Actually makes me feel like crap.


----------



## katt (Sep 22, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Is this what you couldn't do?



LOL  no TT.... annoyingly enough, with the added lbs I have right now - those shaking WAY too much for me..


----------



## katt (Sep 22, 2011)

Jag - I just took a half a scoop with this morning and it was good!

But,, at the start of my workout I remembered that I didn't eat dinner..(yeah, I KNOW)   and my workout sucked..

WG Pulldown
(85) 10 (100) 8/8 (110) 6

T Bar Row (55) 8 (65) 5/6

Under Hand Cable Row (2 pulleys) 35) 8 (42.5) 8./8
ss w/
Straight Arm PD (35) 10 (42.5) 8/8

DB Shrugs (55) 8/8/8
ss w/
Hyper extensions (35) 10/10/10

done - had my egg whites this morning with a little Chipotle Tabasco & Lipo 6 Tab


----------



## jagbender (Sep 22, 2011)

katt said:


> Jag - I just took a half a scoop with this morning and it was good!
> 
> But,, at the start of my workout I remembered that I didn't eat dinner..(yeah, I KNOW) and my workout sucked..
> 
> ...


 

Nice workout.
fort a simple fast meal I like Tabasco Chipotle on tuna from the can     All you need is a can opener a fork and some chipotle  LOL   easy lunch on the go. 

I bet we could throw down some hot food someday!  I am definatly a chilihead!


----------



## katt (Sep 22, 2011)

For Sure!    I am just getting done making my salsa for the year - the last batch I threw in Chip. peppers, red pepper flakes and the cayenne... it's a little 'toasty'   One of those types you don't want to stop eating, because once you stop your mouth starts burning like hell!   LOL


----------



## katt (Sep 23, 2011)

today - shoulders

drop sets - 10/12's, then 8/10's then 2 sets of 6/8's - 2 sets

Single Arm DB Laterals (17.5) 10/10 (15) 10/10 (12.5) 8/8 (12.5) 6/8

2 sets next one - 1 6/8's, 1 8/10's, 1 10-12's - 2 sets

Standing OH DB Press (25) 8/8 (20) 10/6 (15) 10/5  hahahahaha - 5

Reverse fly
(15's) 10/10/10

Front Raise (20) 10 (22.5) 8 (25) 8


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 23, 2011)

katt said:


> For Sure! I am just getting done making my salsa for the year - the last batch I threw in Chip. peppers, red pepper flakes and the cayenne... it's a little 'toasty' One of those types you don't want to stop eating, because once you stop your mouth starts burning like hell! LOL


 
Send me some.  That's some of the best salsa.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey first workout you didn't have something wrong. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## katt (Sep 23, 2011)

oh shut up...... you're becoming a pain in my ass



LOL


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 23, 2011)

Nah that was the salsa.


----------



## katt (Sep 23, 2011)

LMAO - I'm totally laughing out loud right now... I think the people walking by my desk think I'm wacked... like 'wtf are you laughing at all by yourself'


----------



## joshuawilson (Sep 27, 2011)

nice goal.. and my trainer mention that three days a week is enough for exercise.. i will mention your workout routine to him..


----------



## katt (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah Josh, it's probably enough... but not for me  


Yesterday:

Back Squats on the smith machine - yeah I know, I don't like doing squats on the smith machine but we were pressed for time so TOH did his on the rack

(50) 10 (70)8 (90) 8/8

SLDL (95) 8/8/8

Leg Extensions (150) 8 (165) 8/8
ss w/
Lying leg curl (single leg) (30 ) 8 (25 ) 8/8
ss/
Inners (100) 10/10/10
ss/
Outers (100) 10/10/10

HS Calf Raise (120) 12/12/12


Today:
Flat DB Bench (35) 10 (40's) 10 (45) 10 (50) 7

DB Pullovers (50) 10 (55) 10/10

Incline DB Bench (40) 10 (42.5) 10 (45) 8

Cable Crossovers (22.5 ea side) 10 (25) 8 (20) 10

Dips bw   5/4/4/


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 27, 2011)

three days not enough 4 day split works best for me. with weekends off and one day mid week off or to split something on.


----------



## katt (Sep 27, 2011)

yeah we are doing 5 days this time.  I am upping my cardio to tues & thurs evenings, plus Sat & Sunday also.  Should do the trick for cutting this time around


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 27, 2011)

I never liked 5 day splits, something about that one rest day in the middle of the week always helped make sure I wasn't dragging by friday.

Looks like your back at it.


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2011)

Last night was Zumba - sweat city!

Seated DB Curl (25) 8/8 (30) 6
ss w/
Cable OH Extensions (35) 10 (42.5) 10/10

DB Hammer Curl (25) 10 (27.5) 9/8
ss w/
Cable Pushdowns (40) 10 (50) 10/10

DB Preacher Curl (20) 8 (22.5) 8/8
ss w/
CG Bench (50) 10 (60) 10/10

Bench dips 15/15

Tonight - treadmill work


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 28, 2011)

How did you like the zumba?
I'm thinking of doing it although the lady that runs it wants me to lead - I can dance but not well enough to lead a class. lol


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> How did you like the zumba?
> I'm thinking of doing it although the lady that runs it wants me to lead - I can dance but not well enough to lead a class. lol




LOVE LOVE LOVE that class!  You come out of there pouring with sweat, but I keep going back for more - so fun!

oh, go a few times and you'll change your mind - you'll be leading in no time.  Nothing hotter than a guy leading a Zumba class...  just sayin'


----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> How did you like the zumba?
> I'm thinking of doing it although the lady that runs it wants me to lead - I can dance but not well enough to lead a class. lol


 
have to consider the scenery from a leader's poiont of view.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 28, 2011)

jagbender said:


> have to consider the scenery from a leader's poiont of view.



Very good point ... hahaha


----------



## katt (Sep 29, 2011)

today was back

CG Pulldown (85) 10 (100) 8/8
ss w/
Seat CG Cable Row (85) 10 (100) 8/6

Incline DB Row (20) 10 (22.5) 8 (25) 8 - thanks Suzanne.. these were tough!

WG Pulldown (85) 8 (100) 8 (90) 8
ss w/
Straight Arm Pushdown (35) 8 (42.5) 8/8

DB Shrugs (55) 8/8/8
ss w/
Hyper's (35) 10/10/10


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 29, 2011)

lookin good in here.


----------



## katt (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks O!    FINALLY got my diet under control - down 6 lbs this week  

today was shoulders & abs

Seated OH DB press (25) 10 (30) 10/10
ss w/
Rope Crunch (60) 15 (70) 15/15

Side Lat Raise (175.) 8/8/8
ss w/
hanging knee raise 10/12/12 I totally SUCK at these...lol

Incline Rev Fly (17.5) 8/8 (20) 8
ss w/
ab machine (35) 15 (40) 10/12

DB Front Raise (20) 8/8/8
ss w/
crunches 25/25/25


Pilates again tomorrow - hopefully I won't hurt as bad as last Saturday


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2011)

katt said:


> Thanks O!    FINALLY got my diet under control - down 6 lbs this week


----------



## jagbender (Sep 30, 2011)

6 pounds!  YEAH baby!


----------



## katt (Oct 3, 2011)

today my husband decided we needed to go 'heavy' for the next few weeks..ugh.. I wasn't ready for this... 

DB Bench press (35's) 10 (45) 6 (50) 6 (55) 2 boo (52.5) 6

Incline DB Press (42.5) 6 (45) 6 (47.5) 8

DB Fly (30) 8/10 (32.5) 8

DB Pullovers (55) 8 (60) 8/7

one drop set on the Icarian Chest press machine
(80) 9 (60) 8 (40) 6

out of time - tonight is cardio! 

ok so we went to watch the Night of Champions bb'ing comp on Sat night.  Usually this is a pretty good competition and we get motivated from it - well, not this time..  GEEZUS.. they had only three competitors in the 140 lb women's bb'ing group, none in the mid-weight, and I think four in the lightweight.  The heavy's... well,,,, let's just say you couldn't see any abs in ANY of them, and two of them you couldn't even see any muscle definition WHATSOEVER!    Really people???  WTF do you think a comp is????


----------



## jagbender (Oct 3, 2011)

katt said:


> out of time - tonight is cardio!
> 
> ok so we went to watch the Night of Champions bb'ing comp on Sat night. Usually this is a pretty good competition and we get motivated from it - well, not this time.. GEEZUS.. they had only three competitors in the 140 lb women's bb'ing group, none in the mid-weight, and I think four in the lightweight. The heavy's... well,,,, let's just say you couldn't see any abs in ANY of them, and two of them you couldn't even see any muscle definition WHATSOEVER! Really people??? WTF do you think a comp is????


 
Wow sounds like you need to get in there and show them how to do it!


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2011)

um yeah Jag....  when pigs start flying (oh good gawd, did my mother's saying just come out of MY mouth???)   LOL


Last night only 30 minutes of treadmill

today was back

WG Pulldown (85) 10 (100) 6 (120) 5/5
ss w/
UH Seated Cable row (85) 8 (100) 6 (120) 1.. lol (110) 5/6

Incline DB Row (22.5) 8 (30) 6/6

Yates Row (95) 6 (115) 6/6
ss w/
Straight Arm Push downs (42.5) 6 (47.5) 6 (50) 5

DB Shrugs (60) 8/8/8

Tonight - Zumba! 

Diet's still going well,  as far as I can tell anyway, I only weigh once a week, but this week I'm so hungry!!


----------



## katt (Oct 5, 2011)

Last night was an hour of Zumba, I'll tell you, sometimes that instructor just doesn't let up... geez it was a tough class  

Today was legs - didn't finish because of time, will have to go back and get my lunges & calves done, then a bit of moderate intensity cardio

Hack Squat (90) 12 (180) 10/10 (230) 6

Back Squats (95) 12/12/12/12

SLDL (95) 12/12/12

Since we only have one squat rack in our gym, my husband did his sets first while I did the hacks. Worked out well, at least I didn't need to use the Smith machine.. I'm done with that 

Was really concentrating on my form on the squats, so kept the weight light.. Definitely worked - felt myself pushing with BOTH legs instead of starting with my right


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hack squats seem to be the only thing the girls in my gym ever do for legs.

Glad to see your back to a consistent schedule.


----------



## katt (Oct 5, 2011)

yeah, so true.  I have to hit it hard if I want my booty to stay up.... LOL


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 5, 2011)

no comment


----------



## jagbender (Oct 6, 2011)

(oh good gawd, did my mother's saying just come out of MY mouth???) LOL

I hate when that happens


----------



## katt (Oct 6, 2011)

today is an 'off' day .. YAY!  I have Zumba tonight for an hour and my legs are sore from yesterday.  This is gunna be FUN!   yes, that was sarcastic!

On a GOOD note - I found a store here that sells Walden Farms products   I've been hearing about them, but haven't found them in Albertson's (where the website say's they are located) 

woo hoo - new options for meals!!!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 6, 2011)

I just searched Waldon foods.  Sounds too good to be true.  
More research needed


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 6, 2011)

I think we need video's of ya doing zumba, or it isn't real. 

why does calorie free syrup and chocolate make me cringe.


----------



## katt (Oct 7, 2011)

well I'm just starting to try them.. so far they are just 'ok'... I've only tried the bbq sauce and one of the dressings, but they have a funny 'artificial' taste to them.. (LOL - 0 Cals, 0 Carbs, 0 Fat = totally artificial)    I want to try the marshmallow cream and chocolate though.  I could definitely see where they would come in handy if you were doing a comp and needed 'something' to get you through the tough diet..... I haven't found anything I would want to eat on a daily basis yet. 

ok today I forgot my log book, so I'll have to post the workout Monday, because I can't remember shit today. I'm tired.. that's just it... tired...

No change in weight this week, but that's 100% because I added a little 'spirits' a few times this week... so metabolism just wasn't working, and I know it.

We did shoulders & abs today.  Last night was a guest instructor in Zumba, which I was TOTALLY glad because the class wasn't as intense as Tuesday.  I was getting pretty anxious about it because my legs were STILL sore..  so I guess I did something right in the workout!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2011)

Sometimes we just need to take a day off! 

a  nap does sound good about now    YYYYYAAAWWWWNNNNNN


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2011)

So did the work Yawn make you yawn?  I darn near did typing it  LOL


----------



## katt (Oct 11, 2011)

well I went down to see my mom last weekend, and yesterday was the first day of Elk hunting here - which I'm not doing this year because I've already used up all  my vaca time - dang it!   I was bummed about it yesterday and didn't go to the gym (yeah, I know that's not an excuse) and didn't go again today..   soooo... tonight is Zumba - Maybe I'll get some of those 'good' endorphins going and I'll make it tomorrow morning.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 11, 2011)

Slacker


----------



## katt (Oct 13, 2011)

^^ YUP  totally  lol

ok time to catch up! Zumba Tuesday night kicked my ass into gear!

Tuesday:

CG Pulldown (85) 10 (100) 8/8 (85) 10
ss w/
Seated Cable Row (85) 10 (95) 8/8 (85) 10

DB Row (50) 8/8/8
ss w/
WG Pulldown (85) 10 (100) 8/8

UH Seated Row-dual pulley (35) 8 (40) 8/8

Shrugs (50's) 10/10 (55) 10
ss w/
Hypers (35) 8/8/8

ok so my grip totally sucked this day, had to use straps on the 50's geesh!

Today:
HS Incline Press (30) 15 (40) 15 (45) 10/8

HS Decline Press (40) 10 (50) 10/10

Cable Xovers (20) 10/10/10

DB Pullovers (50) 10/10 (52.5) 10

incline DB Fly (35) 10 (30) 10/10

Zumba tonight!

it's really strange working out by myself when I'm always used to my husband being there... hopefully we'll have elk in the freezer soon!


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 13, 2011)

If you make jerky I want some. 

Good looking workout, glad your back at it. You have to be the first girl I've ever heard of that did shrugs. 

I'd reccomend facepulls instead, hits rear delts and traps all at the same time.


----------



## katt (Oct 14, 2011)

really??? Girls don't do shrugs???   LMAO!   Actually that is the feature I really try to bring up in myself, because I love the look of the slight rise on the trap muscle.  oh yeah.. 

I did try face pulls a couple weeks back - I'll do them again for sure. It's just that 'first time' where it feels awkward and you're not sure that you are doing it correctly.

Zumba was last night and totally KICKED MY ASS!  Skipped the gym this morning and as I was getting ready for work, I mentioned to TOH that it felt like I was moving really slow.... to which he replied "yeah, it looks like you have 50 lb weights attached to your feet or something"   ..


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 14, 2011)

yeah first time I did facepulls I pretty much went WTF this is lame. But then I realized I was going wayyy to light and once I increased the weight then I could feel it. Plus it's added a real depth to my traps instead of them just being tall. 

After yesterdays leg day at work yesterday I was alot like what you mentioned when I had to go up to the front of the building. Everybody was asking why I was walking so slow.


----------



## katt (Oct 19, 2011)

still here - will post the past few days when I get home from work.. been really busy at work!!  

No elk in the freezer this year.... one more day of hunting for TOH (possibly 2) but it's hard when you have to just day-hunt


----------



## jagbender (Oct 20, 2011)

Just started Face pulls about 6 weeks ago.  Do you alternate legs forward on sets? 
I do a set left leg forwards then right leg forward next set.


----------



## katt (Oct 21, 2011)

you know, I'll try that next time.  I really didn't know what I was doing, so I had my feet shoulder width apart, but they were parallel, not one in front of the other.

ok so I did my 'double' up class of Zumba last night.. 5:30 to 6:30 then hit another gym from 7 - 8.     I don't believe I'll be doing that again... and if I do, I won't post on facebook where my instructor can see it.. dang!  She bumped it up a few notches just for me!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 21, 2011)

That's why you don't put 1. people you work with, and 2. Trainers/coaches on your facebook. 

Otherwise here is the only place you can talk shit about them. 

If your feet were parallel you definately weren't useing enough weight. You need that foot in front to keep you anchored so the cable doesn't pull you head first into the stack. I don't alternate legs though.

So when are you sending me my elk jerky?


----------



## katt (Oct 21, 2011)

uh, yeah... it was one of those "DOH" moments when she responded... I was thinking.. wtf did I just do.. LOL

oh, ok on the facepulls... I was totally doing it wrong.

Jerky??  Well, those elk are still running around in the mountains.  So no jerky this year 

I'll keep you on my list for next year though


----------



## katt (Oct 24, 2011)

It's almost Halloween!!   Time to start figuring out how to get your freak on!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 24, 2011)

katt said:


> It's almost Halloween!!   Time to start figuring out how to get your freak on!



What are you going to be?????????????


----------



## katt (Oct 24, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> What are you going to be?????????????



this one was my practice on Devil makeup - sans horns..   Saturday is Bat Demon Day (pic attached- there will be four of us this day)  Sunday is Devil day and Monday will be Evil Jester day... LOL


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 24, 2011)

ahhh my favorite holiday.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2011)

katt said:


> I want to try the marshmallow cream and chocolate though.


Hey Trap girl!
I tried the marshmellow and chocolate sauce from them REAT on strawberries


----------



## katt (Nov 8, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Trap girl!
> I tried the marshmellow and chocolate sauce from them REAT on strawberries



Really?  That's good to know!  They are so expensive, I ended up throwing a couple of them away because I just didn't like the taste. 

Are you done with work over there now?  Heading back to the US?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm looking at another 18 months.
That should put well ahead of the 'curve'...

BTW: that was supposed to read: GREAT on strawberries


----------



## katt (Nov 9, 2011)

yup I haven't been posting again .. oh well...    did get back to the gym after Vegas... and my first Pilates class was last Saturday and man was I SORE!  ughh.. amazing how fast those muscles 'relax' from non-work..LOL

Did back yesterday and chest today - no real important stuff.. just same ole', same ole.   ya know

Anyway, have to start 'stricting' up my diet, been a little lazy lately on keeping control of the cals...time to start trimming things up again


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 9, 2011)

Don't you hate it when life keeps you from keeping up posting. 

I'm guilty as well, been doing the workouts but totally slacking on posting them.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 10, 2011)

I hear you on the slacking.   Posting here is motivation for me! 

gotta take a break sometime though


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 10, 2011)

For me the motivation here is seeing how hard others work, and the interaction with people who want to talk about what they are doing at the gym. Unfortunately this is my support structure, nobody around here care and I just get eye rolls when I talk about the gym.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> For me the motivation here is seeing how hard others work, and the interaction with people who want to talk about what they are doing at the gym. Unfortunately this is my support structure, nobody around here care and I just get eye rolls when I talk about the gym.


 

My wife leaves the room if she hears the words "workout" or "Protein"  

"that's all you talk about she says"  

Omerta  we'll listen to you!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2011)

jagbender said:


> My wife leaves the room if she hears the words "pull my finger"


----------



## jagbender (Nov 15, 2011)

Burner02 said:


>


 
NICE


----------



## katt (Nov 16, 2011)

glad to see my journal is going on when I'm not posting... ha ha

It's 4;45 a.m. and heading to the gym to do LEGS!  

Will post my results today - promise


----------



## katt (Nov 16, 2011)

this is one of those mornings that I ask myself "Why do you think today was a good day to do your leg workout??"  

Front Squats (65) 10/10/10 (75) 8/8

SLDL (90) 10/10/10/8

tri-set
Leg Extensions (135) 8/8/8
Inners (90) 10/10/10
Outters (90) 10/10/10

Seated leg press (feet together) (175) 15 (195) 15 (215) 15

Lying Leg Curl (50) 12/12/12

Seated Calf Raise (120) 12/12/10

I went light today just because this is my first leg workout in like.... 2 weeks??  LOL     every time I did a set, I thought "yeah, I can do another"  now my legs are so tired, they were like rubber when I left the gym.  

I've been a little unmotivated to post lately..  My only kids & grandkids left in my area moved to Kansas for a job for 5 months... which I'm really happy for they opportunity for them while my son is laid off, but it leaves us with no one in the family here for the holidays.. which totally SUCKS!


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 16, 2011)

Sounds like a perfect opportunity for christmas in Hawaii.

oh yeah and btw, you and toh don't look old enough to have grandkids yet


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2011)

Christmas in Hawaii does sound pretty good...or at a ski resort....


----------



## katt (Nov 17, 2011)

yeah it would if I had any vacation time left..... or money 

Omerta wth are you talking about?  Everyone knows I'm probably the oldest one in this forum... but thanks for the compliment


----------



## katt (Nov 17, 2011)

today

DB Curl (22.5) 10/10 (25) 10
ss w/
DB kickbacks (15) 10 (17.5) 10/10

EZ Bar Curl (35) 12 (45) 12/12
ss w/
Rope Push downs (25) 10/12/12

Hammer Curl (25) 8/8 (22.5) 12
ss w/
Tri OH Ext w/rope (30) 12 (35) 12/15

Just going through the motions today, getting it done.  My traps are really sore from holding the bar yesterday for front squats.   My legs are sore also, but not as much as I expected... Guess I didn't work hard enough


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 17, 2011)

katt said:


> Omerta wth are you talking about? Everyone knows I'm probably the oldest one in this forum... but thanks for the compliment


 
Guess I'm not one of everybody, and I just all them how I see it. 

and your welcome.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 21, 2011)

I haven't posted much lately either, sometimes it's hard to find motivation. I really do love the people and support here though


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 28, 2011)

PreMier said:


> I haven't posted much lately either, sometimes it's hard to find motivation. I really do love the people and support here though


 
Agreed. 

Katt, hope you and TOH had a good thanksgiving.


----------



## katt (Jan 9, 2012)

I thought I'd throw all of those ^^ out there just to get it all out of the way.  We took 2 weeks ENTIRELY off - the last two weeks of December.  Let me tell you, I WILL NEVER DO THAT AGAIN.    One week to regroup - yes - two weeks NO!   Unless I'm at some exotic location where all I have to do is lie on the beach and drink fruity drinks.. he he

We are both on the second week of our Keto diets, got a 5 morning a week workout with weights (2 leg days) and I have Zumba Tues & Thurs, Cardio after work on Monday & Wed. and Pilates on Saturdays... whew.. I think I just made myself tired.. 

That's the update folks........We're still here, still breathing, but not posting much


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 9, 2012)

The slackers are back.

Well happy new years and all the other holidays we missed ya on.


----------



## katt (Jan 10, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> The slackers are back.
> 
> Well happy new years and all the other holidays we missed ya on.



you're such a butthead - but I wouldn't expect less


----------



## katt (Jan 10, 2012)

ok last night was a back soak - had a little tweak that happened on deadlifts on Monday morning when we did the hammies. ugh..   adhesive heat patch and I'm good to go! 

today was chest

DB Incline press
cable crossovers
DB pullover
DB flat bench (single arm)
and burn-out set on the seated press machine.

good for today..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome back


----------



## katt (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey YM!  How's things?  I haven't been around for a couple months in here.... I get kind of ADD about these forums and don't get anything else done. So I have to go cold turkey after a while


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2012)

katt said:


> Hey YM!  How's things?  I haven't been around for a couple months in here.... I get kind of ADD about these forums and don't get anything else done. So I have to go cold turkey after a while



Things are great.  Kiddies are healthy and happy.  Had a nice holiday break.  I've been hitting the gym a lot lately.  I'm watching my diet a little closer now. 

No travel for work (it starts next week).


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 10, 2012)

katt said:


> you're such a butthead - but I wouldn't expect less



So glad I didn't disappoint. 

Hope your back is feeling better.


----------



## katt (Jan 11, 2012)

YUP - got through an hour of Zumba last night ok - must be the 'change up' or the 'first timers' in class, because the instructor wasn't pushing too hard.. dang it!  I guess I'll have to start yelling at her to step it up - but then again, if it's too hard, the new people won't come back 

Today was bi's & tri's

Curl bar - BB curls 
ss/
Skull's

incline BB curls (the one where you lie facing the incline bench and your arms are at the side?)
ss/
DB Tri Ext - one arm

Hammer Curls
ss w/
Cable push downs

Tomorrow will probably be our quads or back... hopefully I'll be able to get through it without more tweaking. 

Treadmill cardio tonight - moderate intensity.


----------



## katt (Jan 13, 2012)

here I go again - skipping on the posting!

Thursday was back 
CG pull downs
ss w/ CG seated row

WG pulldowns
ss w/ Straight arm push downs

arnolds & side laterals..  

just thrown together for the day - my Zumba class went amazingly well in the evening, had TONS of energy compared to last week.  But this morning I wake up and feel like I've been run over by a truck - I'm soooooo tired....

And tomorrow is a "Fit Express" at a local gym (where I do Zumba) and I've signed up for 1 hr of Zumba, 30 min of Body Pump, and 30 min of Body Jam from 9 to 11..... oh man......


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 13, 2012)

katt said:


> And tomorrow is a "Fit Express" at a local gym (where I do Zumba) and I've signed up for 1 hr of Zumba, 30 min of Body Pump, and 30 min of Body Jam from 9 to 11..... oh man......


 
I'd reccomend sunday you sit on the couch and watch football all day sunday. 

And make sure TOH is at your beconed call.


----------



## katt (Jan 14, 2012)

oh yeah, O - it's on.

Well I suppose I could call this morning my 'depletion workout' cuz I have NOTHING left...LOL    1 hour of the hardest Zumba class I've been to, 30 minutes of yoga and 30 minutes of body pump.   Kinda loved the yoga though, never taken a class before.

Then I went to Costco... didn't grab a cart because I only had a couple things to get.  Ok, after working out so hard, that wasn't the greatest of ideas.  I had Cascade, and on top of that a tub of Spring Mix & a bottle of balsamic vinegar, then holding on to a liquid detergent bottle.   I had to put the stack down three times before I got to the self-checkout line because my arms were shaking & burning so much....LOL  

Just had my 6 oz of tilapia - didn't cut it.  Tonight is dinner out (cheat) big ole' burger...mmmmmm   and tomorrow is a carb up.. gawd can't wait to feel like I have energy again.  

and tomorrow is going to be a total day off!  well, maybe except for taking the dogs for a walk.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 14, 2012)

Glad to see your back at it.  I hope you had a wonderful holiday season.

Didn't you ask for a harder zoomba 

  careful what you ask for  LOL


----------



## katt (Jan 15, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Glad to see your back at it.  I hope you had a wonderful holiday season.
> 
> Didn't you ask for a harder zoomba
> 
> careful what you ask for  LOL



yeah, I should know better - doh!


----------



## katt (Jan 16, 2012)

yesterday was a little house cleaning and food prep for the week.  Glad it's done!  Just grab & go now!

Today was legs,  Angeled seated leg press, front squats and step ups. Going back tonight for cardio.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## katt (Jan 17, 2012)

ugh,  snowy & windy here today. Winter has finally come!   Was feeling pretty congested yesterday afternoon, so I skipped cardio, went and got some drugs and laid low for the night.  This morning I feel like someone has stuffed a whole box of something in my sinuses... took one of the Advil Cold and Sinus at 6 but it's been two hours and nothing yet.  Guess I'll just keep taking them and see what happens.   

I am a really bad sick person, and I don't like that feeling that my head is going to explode.. yuk!


----------



## jagbender (Jan 17, 2012)

katt said:


> yesterday was a little house cleaning and food prep for the week. Glad it's done! Just grab & go now!
> 
> Today was legs, Angeled seated leg press, front squats and step ups. Going back tonight for cardio.


 
Go Katt!  sounds like you are back in the swing!


----------



## katt (Jan 18, 2012)

yesterday was off - felt really congested - ugh. so took med's and then Nyquil last night, and slept a lot better. Today was back.

WG pull downs ss w/ WG seated rows
DB row ss w/ yates rows
straight arm push downs ss w/ hypers

in and out. showered, grabbed my food and off to work. Cardio tonight.


----------



## katt (Jan 19, 2012)

snow, wind, cold.... YUK!    today is freezing slush, so my wipers keep freezing up on me.

Today was chest/shoulders

DB Bench, Incline DB Press, Standing OH BB Press, uprite rows & dips

Zumba tonight!      I just LOVE my old Geo Storm when the weather gets horrid, studs on the front and front wheel drive, it goes anywhere!  Yeah!  Plus the fact I don't care if someone slides into me is good as well,,,,, it's probably only worth 500 bucks on a good day..  LOL


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 19, 2012)

ahahah those vehicles are the most fun to just raise hell out in the snow.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 19, 2012)

katt said:


> snow, wind, cold.... YUK! today is freezing slush, so my wipers keep freezing up on me.
> 
> Today was chest/shoulders
> 
> ...


 

Today low 55  high 77 sunny 10% chance of rain   

Come on down for a break!


----------



## katt (Jan 19, 2012)

Dude - don't tempt me....   Can I bring my two St Bernards?  Your kids can play with them


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 19, 2012)

katt said:


> Can I bring my two St Bernards? Your kids can play with them


 
Wouldn't that be more like "ride them like small horses"?


----------



## jagbender (Jan 19, 2012)

katt said:


> Dude - don't tempt me.... Can I bring my two St Bernards? Your kids can play with them


 

Buddy would like that! so would the kids!  LOL


----------



## jagbender (Jan 19, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Wouldn't that be more like "ride them like small horses"?


 

Both of my girls are taking riding lessons now  I am sure My youngest would try and ride them!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 19, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Wouldn't that be more like "ride them like small horses"?


Maybe our golden retrievers could come along to provide comic relieve


----------



## katt (Jan 20, 2012)

A big ole' dog party - that's it.   Try to teach them how to surf...LOL


----------



## katt (Jan 20, 2012)

today's wo wasn't that spectacular.   Got home last night to a foot of snow in the driveway, took me two hours to shovel it.   I love our big driveway in the summer, not the winter. 

Today's was a couple of hamstrings, seated curl and the butt blaster machine, calves, hammer curls & forearms.  In & out....

Debating whether to do my regular pilates class tomorrow or spinning. May opt for the spinning if I have to shovel again tonight (yes, it's still snowing) because I don't think my back would take it. 

On a better note, my son came back from the job he had in Kansas (while he was laid off here) so it will be nice to have them over on Sunday for a 'family' day... missed my grandkids & kids     Thinking of baking a whole salmon,,,  saw some at Costco the other day and they looked so good!  

No weight loss this week, dang.... but I can tell a difference in the mirror so that's good.  We are going to continue w/Keto until the second week of Feb.. then go to a more modified 40/40/20 or 50/30/20 diet so we can incorporate some running to prepare for the annual race the first week of May.   Running is just not an option on Keto - no carbs = no endurance....


----------



## jagbender (Jan 23, 2012)

I hate snow !


----------



## katt (Jan 23, 2012)

It's ok, I realize it's that time of year - BUT, April is so close (that's when I can take my car out of the garage  )  so it's not so bad.

Had a super busy weekend with my grandkids back in town - YAY!  Everyone came over Sunday for dinner - cooked salmon, a russian vegetable 'cake'.. just layers of cooked vege's in a springform pan, looks so cool,  rice w/almonds & peas and cooked a little chicken for the 'non' fish eater of the bunch.   Watched football and had a great time!   

Got our meals for this week packed and ready too.. wheee... oh and made some oatmeal/raisin/chocolate chip cookies.. shhhhhhh

today was back - attempted pullups, because 'it's about time'  just have to know I'll get better... LOL

pull ups, WG Pulldowns, Rack deads, HS one arm row, CG seated cable rows..

Cardio tonight...


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 23, 2012)

katt said:


> oh and made some oatmeal/raisin/chocolate chip cookies.. shhhhhhh


 
Did you need my address?

Glad you had a fun weekend with the family. Those are always awesome.


----------



## katt (Jan 26, 2012)

boy I'd better catch up...

Monday was Back (a.m.) and p.m. cardio
Tues was bi's & tri's (a.m.) and p.m zumba
yesterday was a day off of weights - p.m. cardio

today was legs
smith squat, seated leg press, lying leg curl, calves.. didn't have time to get extensions in today.  Zumba tonight


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice to see "pullups" in here (finally!!!) haha

GRAND KIDS?????????    You are too young for GKs!!   How old are they?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah what he said. See I'm not the only one who thinks so.

And YM your avi is awesome.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2012)

What kind of car do you have? Shoveling snow is a good workout!


----------



## katt (Jan 27, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice to see "pullups" in here (finally!!!) haha
> 
> GRAND KIDS?????????    You are too young for GKs!!   How old are they?



uh, yeah - the ones that are here are 18 mo and 3 yrs.  My other daughter has a boy 7, girl 6, and adopted a boy from China last year who is 4, and they are adopting another girl in a few months from China also that is 2....



omerta2010 said:


> Yeah what he said. See I'm not the only one who thinks so.


   Thanks O - you're always so nice. 



PreMier said:


> What kind of car do you have? Shoveling snow is a good workout!



A old Geo Storm - banana yellow...hahahahaha..  It's a great car in the snow!    My new one (Mitsubishi Eclipse Spyder) is in the garage until April.  It's black, and well, you know maintenance of a black car kinda sucks


----------



## katt (Jan 27, 2012)

ok today's not a stellar day - there are no 'girls' in the room so I won't go into it.  Let's just say I stepped on the scale, saw NO progress and it's fucking with my mind today - totally blindsided me for working so hard for the last 4 weeks.  Oh well.....

Today was chest -  Incline DB Bench, Cable Crossovers, Pullovers and a drop set on a chest-press machine.... which really wasn't a drop-set for me because I was pretty much done with it for the day 

I really have to rethink this. We were going to stick out the Keto for another 2 weeks before we changed it up, but now I'm second guessing.  Am I not doing something I should be doing?  My cardio is up, so that's not the problem, and I've eaten the same GD food for the last 4 weeks.  Maybe I'm over-carb loading on Sunday?  Is my metabolism fucked up?   This diet worked last time, maybe this time it's not... so many questions that I don't have answers for.   Plus my attitude f'ing sucks right now - yes, I hate everything right now  

I'm sure it will be better tomorrow though


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 27, 2012)

TGIF

Just a thought but maybe your overdoing the cardio. All these classes I don't remember you doing before and it might be counter productive if your going to low on the calories and fat.  Like I said it's just a thought, Built would be a good person to ask maybe.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 27, 2012)

I hate the scale too. Not a true indicator of
 recomp 


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2012)

ok so now I retract my hormonal statement from yesterday.  I was down 2 lbs this morning, for a 4 week total of 8 lbs.   and it's ok!

next week variation of diet.. right now I estimate it is approximate 1600 + cals per day, which is fine.   next week, changing it up to 2 days on Dave's diet and 1 day on the variation (meat/vege) and repeat.   

The last time I got really uber lean, I started on 1700 cal's on a 40/40/20 ratio,  so in a couple weeks, I'll change up to that or a 50/30/20 and keep that for the remainder of the time until I get to where I want to be.  

I think the main reason I don't like the Keto diet, is that by the end of the week, I can't do shit for cardio other than treadmill, it's just so draining.  BUT i do like it for the simplicity of it and I really don't mind eating the same thing every day, just gotta look at it like 'fuel' instead of 'food'..     but I sure LOVE food


----------



## katt (Jan 30, 2012)

Saturday was shoulders - Sunday was a complete day off

This morning was LEGS!!    Seated angled leg press, front squats, lunges, inners & outers & calf raises..  

tonight is cardio to  work out all the soreness that is coming... LOL


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 30, 2012)

katt said:


> This morning was LEGS!! Seated angled leg press, front squats, lunges, inners & outers & calf raises..


 
Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## katt (Jan 30, 2012)

I even went up to 3 plates per side on the leg press!  I was excited - I know that's not much for you guys, but it's good for me!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 30, 2012)

katt said:


> I even went up to 3 plates per side on the leg press! I was excited - I know that's not much for you guys, but it's good for me!


 
I'm impressed actually, more than any of the girls in my last 2 gyms.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2012)

katt said:


> I even went up to 3 plates per side on the leg press!  I was excited - I know that's not much for you guys, but it's good for me!


'Tis GOOD


----------



## katt (Jan 31, 2012)

My ass is officially sore today..... 

today was back

pullups, t Bar rows, WG Cable pulldowns, straight arm pushdowns, yates rows and hypers...  basically any exercise that doesn't require sitting...LOL   well, that WG's did, but one is ok. 

Tonight is Zumba, and hopefully my instructor won't find out my legs & ass are sore as hell, because it won't be fun!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow killer back day. Only thing missing are deads  <--me doing Zumba


----------



## katt (Jan 31, 2012)

yeah, we are alternating weeks on those.    You'd probably do good in Zumba!  Every guy has some 'moves'...LOL


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 31, 2012)

Big white dude, with absolutely no rythm doing Zuma

Now that's a youtube viral video just waiting to happen.


----------



## katt (Feb 1, 2012)

ok so after work, I went to Zumba HOPING that it would be more cardio and less jumping.... Well,   by the second song I knew the instructor brought her 'game' and it wouldn't be easy.   and yes, It was all about LEGS last night.... jumping, squatting, lunging... FREAK!    By the time I got home, I was to total pain..

This morning was chest - DB flat press, Incline BB press, pullovers, pec dec and incline pushups for a finisher.   Tonight treadmil cardio for an hour


----------



## jagbender (Feb 1, 2012)

BUTT, you are building buns of steel!  Pun intended


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 1, 2012)

We'll see her in the Zumba infomercials soon.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 1, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Big white dude, with absolutely no rythm doing Zuma
> 
> Now that's a youtube viral video just waiting to happen.


Me neither..... we could call it Left Coast/East Coast white man shuffle....... maybe our dogs can pick up some slack......






YouTube Video


----------



## katt (Feb 2, 2012)

LOL - yeah - that dog is amazing!

well it was 45 minutes last night of cardio.

This morning was bi's & tri's

Preacher curl ss/ CG Bench
Incline DB Curls ss/tricep kick backs
drop set of bb curls
Bench dips

I am so tired today that it's making me feel a little grumpy... I don't mean to be, I just wish I could take a nap or something. Last night after cardio I got home, had my protein shake and was dozing after about 20 minutes... it'll feel good to sleep in on Saturday till at least 6:30 

thought I'd throw in my zumba scarf for kicks! They were taking photos at the fit expo a couple weekends ago....LOL


----------



## katt (Feb 3, 2012)

last workout!  WAHOO!  well, with weights......

shoulders today - DB Press, Side laterals, Front Raises, reverse pec dec

we were suppose to do shrugs (yeah I know it should go with back) but we ran out of time.  I really wish I could adjust my work schedule by an hour just so we have time to get everything in!  ugh.

last night NO cardio - when straight home and after about a hour I was falling asleep...LOL   I was soooo tired, but today I feel better.   Going to get on the stepmil after work.


----------



## katt (Feb 8, 2012)

ok so I haven't posted in a few days...

Saturday was Pilates and 30 minutes cardio

Sunday was LEGS!  we did an outstanding workout, we actually had TIME!  woo hoo  45 degress press (3.5 plates per side..yeah) sumo squats, sldl, V-squats, HS calve press and did calves on the Hack machine.  They were jello

Monday  - Chest - Incline DB press, flat DB press (single arm) cable crossovers and dips in the a.m., 45 min treadmill work in p.m.

Tuesday - back - pullups (yeah YM, I'm doing them again) BO rows, DB Rows, seated cable row (single arm) hypers and straight arm push downs in a.m., Zumba last night

Today - Morning off!   Figured if we get one good workout in the weekends, Wednesday would be a good day to take off from weights and sleep in a little. Cardio tonight though...


----------



## pklaswugjjwm (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 8, 2012)

katt said:


> ok so I haven't posted in a few days...
> 
> Saturday was Pilates and 30 minutes cardio
> 
> ...




  Now that you are doing Pullups......Are Floor Wipers next ??


----------



## katt (Feb 8, 2012)

They still scare me YM... BUT I will try them - just for you! 

Maybe they will help my lower back issue - in pilates as well, my lower back keeps 'popping' up or arching as my feet get closer to the ground. it's frustrating


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 8, 2012)

katt said:


> They still scare me YM... BUT I will try them - just for you!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 8, 2012)

whats a floor wiper?


----------



## katt (Feb 8, 2012)

YM has a photo on his journal, you lie on the floor holding a BB with weight and rotate your legs (which are together) in a circle from top to bottom... looks like a lot of lower ab strength


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 8, 2012)

YouTube Video











Looks like a shoulder killer for me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2012)

interesting


----------



## wraggejxk (Feb 9, 2012)

powerful


----------



## katt (Feb 9, 2012)

ok so didn't try the wipers today - to be serious, I totally forgot all about them...LOL

Last night 45 minutes on incline treadmill

today was shoulders and a little abs.
Standing BB Mil Press
Incline rev fly
Front BB Raise ss/Uprite rows
Cable crunch
hanging leg raises

Zumba tonight!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 9, 2012)

No wipers.................


----------



## katt (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah YM I know...    I'll try them on Saturday after Pilates or Sunday when we do legs - for sure!

Today was bi's & tri's - Idk what TOH was thinking... he wrote the workout and had chins as the last exercise    I did.... ONE!   ha ha ha ha

Curl Bar ss w/ skulls

incline DB Curl ss w/db OH tricep extension

cable curls ss w/cable tri push downs

then the dreaded chins...  and I was suppose to do a set of dips, but I completely ran out of time... gee whiz   amazing how that happens when I don't want to do the set   

tonight I'm attempting cardio again - 5 days in a row..woo hoo... BUT, we'll see where my attitude is at at 5:00 when I get off work


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2012)

I'll wait for you to post Saturday's workout before I comment


----------



## katt (Feb 10, 2012)

damn it!  Now I HAVE to do them......


----------



## jagbender (Feb 10, 2012)

wipers look fun!  not


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2012)

katt said:


> damn it!  Now I HAVE to do them......



  LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Sistah... Guess who???


----------



## birket (Feb 19, 2012)

Interesting!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 20, 2012)

Did you get hurt doing the wipers??  It's been a while since you've posted   

Hope not.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2012)

snowed in lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 1, 2012)

Hope she got out by now


----------



## katt (Apr 13, 2012)

King Silverback said:


> Hey Sistah... Guess who???



Woop Woop - look who's back!!   Hey what's up?


----------



## katt (Apr 13, 2012)

ok so it's been 1 month 13 days,, yup time for a post...LOL    well,   I'm on the last week of a 5 week'r of Halo Extreme.. let me tell you, that stuff rocks!  Going to take a 4 week breather and hit it again!    My strength has increased, DB presses are up to 55's... HELZ YEAH!     

Next week we are heading over to watch the Emerald Cup BB comp in Bellevue - it's the 30th year and they have 500 competitors signed up so far!  It'll be HUGE!    So looking forward to all the samples...LOL


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 13, 2012)

who are you again?  I think I remember somebody with your name that used to hang around on the board back in the day. 

But glad your liking your new sups, and that BB comp should be awesome, hope things are well up north.


----------



## katt (Apr 13, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> who are you again?  I think I remember somebody with your name that used to hang around on the board back in the day.
> 
> But glad your liking your new sups, and that BB comp should be awesome, hope things are well up north.



  awww he does like me.....LOL      Things are great up here!     I just wish I could post on all these boards without tying up ALL my time.     Maybe I could manage a weekly post...hmmmm


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2012)

i have a hard time with it. i follow 6-10 journals is all, and that takes at least an hour a day


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey Katt!   So how does Halo Extreme compare with anavar?


----------



## katt (Apr 16, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Katt!   So how does Halo Extreme compare with anavar?



Well the biggest thing - it's legal....LOL    You know, it's kind of the same, BUT on a WAY smaller scale.  I have strength gain,  muscle hardness and visual fat loss.     This is at the end of the 5th week, my diet has been about 90% clean in that five weeks (one, maybe 1 1/2 days of semi-relaxed diet).  With Anavar, at the beginning of the 3rd week, the weight/fat loss was tremendous after that point.  libido with Halo, a little up, I've noticed my voice is a tad 'weird' 

But like I said, Halo is legal, Var isn't..  

So, I think I'll do one or two more rounds of Halo and see how it goes.


----------



## katt (Apr 16, 2012)

ok so today was back - pullups, one arm rows, straight arm push downs, WG pulldowns, & hypers.

Our schedule for the last 4-5 weeks has been the same, 6 days for weights, then I have incorporated more cardio - Monday is treadmill or eleptical work, Tuesday's p.m. insanity for an hour, Wednesday P90X for an hour, Thursday, Spinning class, Friday Zumba and Saturday Pilates.    This is going to be a no-cardio week and scaling back on our workouts today through Wednesday.  Thursday we leave for Bellevue to watch the Emerald Cup, and with over 500 competitors signed in so far, it should prove to be a great show and hoping we come away with a few samples too from all the vendors  

I'm ready to take a few days off, just to relax : )


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 16, 2012)

hahaah, your becoming a cardio queen.  sounds like it's all working great for you.


----------



## katt (Apr 17, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> hahaah, your becoming a cardio queen.  sounds like it's all working great for you.



lol  yeah I guess.


ok not sure wtf is going on, but today's DB Press for chest, I got 60's for 8????    Think it was those Reese's peanut butter eggs I ate last night that gave me all that strength??    

Did Incline Press, Flat Press, Pec Dec.. that was it...    thinking we're going to hit legs tomorrow for our last workout


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 18, 2012)

60's for 8 - you are a beast!!!! (in a good way..........LOL)


----------



## katt (Apr 18, 2012)

I know, that's crazy huh?    Nice avi YM


----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm Back!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 21, 2012)

60's for 8?  Wow Katt...


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 23, 2012)

yeah what he said ^^


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 23, 2012)

katt said:


> I know, that's crazy huh?    Nice avi YM



  Thanks - getting ready for summer.  I put the boat in yesterday.


----------



## katt (May 25, 2012)

ok time for my monthly post...LOL  

Today is our 2nd week of our 2nd Halo cycle... Got to admit, I'm hooked on this, it's awesome!   Great for leaning up while hanging on to your muscle.  We are both doing Halo Extreme, I figured that would work better for me that "Halo for her"... he he

We did bi's and tri's today - took it a little lighter just because my tendonitis is REALLY bothering my today in my left elbow (above and below)  Finally called my doc yesterday to get a referral for some myo-facial release massage.. hoping it does the trick because I don't do well with injuries.  It totally CRAMPS MY STYLE  

Standing DB Bi curl ss w/Rope tri push downs (standing curls, because our asses hurt so much from the leg workout yesterday...ha ha)   4 sets

Incline curls, but facing the incline bench so your arms are hanging to the sides - 3 sets
ss w/ what was SUPPOSE to be OH DB Tricep, but I couldn't do those today, so opted for one arm cable push downs instead  

finished of with 2 sets of  chins ss w/ bw dips   

Pilates tomorrow - been doing cardio in 'classes' after work lately, just because I really  hate the treadmill work.  got into doing the Insane X class - kinda a kick off of the Insane DVD's.. super hard.  That plus spinning and Zumba, I got my cardio ON!  

Peace OUT!   3 day weekend from work   WAHOO!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (May 25, 2012)

Have a great long weekend. 

well unless you read this in jun, then ahhhhhh hope your works are still going great. 

So I'm guessing you like the Halo product


----------



## katt (May 25, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Have a great long weekend.
> 
> well unless you read this in jun, then ahhhhhh hope your works are still going great.
> 
> So I'm guessing you like the Halo product



Love it!  Takes about 2 weeks to fully get into your system, I'm thinking.  Best product I've tried (that is legal) for leaning out while hanging on to your muscle.   We'll see how this five weeks go, may have to do this one more time this summer


----------



## katt (Jun 3, 2012)

Just took advantage of the 20% off for Ironmag labs and ordered more Halo    ha ha ha   I'm ADDICTED!!  

This weekend is OFF... did garden work today and cooked up all the protein for next week.   soooo tired of all the rain right now.  We are expecting a high (yes that said HIGH) of 57 in the next couple days.  Today it's probably 65 and cloudy and really muggy. YUK!  Give me some SUMMER or I'm really going to have to contemplate selling everything any moving to Cali...  LOVE it there.  Large enough that no one gives a shit about you, great weather, beach, GREAT food, and yes I know I'll have to have three jobs to support my shopping  LOL   

Tonight I'm grilling up some shrimp tacos,   Ready for them!


----------



## katt (Jun 4, 2012)

ok I'm going to TRY to be diligent in posting  

Sumo Deads (65) wu 8 (95) 8 (115) 8 (125)

DLDL (95) 10 (105) 8 (115)8

Lying Leg curl (single leg) (20) 8 (25) 10 (30) 8
ss w/
Butt Blaster (70) 8 (80) 8 (90) 8

HS seated calve raise (120) 12 (140) 12/12


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 4, 2012)

WFT since when do you post more than I do. 

Your killing in though, great job. 

And careful what you wish for here in Cali they forget how to drive in the rain, or worse yet we forget the last time it rained by the time it hits july or august.

And the 3 jobs would support the rent


----------



## katt (Jun 4, 2012)

LOL   ok so maybe I won't move.... right now....  until I win the lottery.


----------



## katt (Jun 4, 2012)

So I just had my first appt for massage therapy for my tendonitis...can I say HOLY MOTHER OF YOU KNOW WHAT!!!   It HURT...   she promised it wouldn't be so bad the next time, but wants me to come in twice a week to start.   all I can say is


----------



## katt (Jun 5, 2012)

ok so I'm a little sore today    but all is good

today was back

Pullups 6/6/5

CG Pulldown (100) 10 (105) 8 (110) 8
ss w/
WG Seated Row (85) 8 (90) 8 (95) 8

Yates Rows (80) 8 (90) 8 (100) 8
ss w/
Body Pulls 7/7/ 5 rp 2  (I SUCK at these)

Straight arm push down (42.5) 8 (50) 8/8
ss w/
Hypers w/35  10  - last two sets done on the HS machine. Someone was hogging the hyper bench

Tonight after work Insane-X -


----------



## katt (Jun 7, 2012)

<<<<<<  THIS is my mood today.    Woke up to FROST on the windshield of my car... WTF?  It's JUNE people!!  Mother Nature, this is NOT funny!   I'll have to assess the damage to my 25 tomato plants after work 


Tuesday eve was Insane-X class - not as difficult as last week, thank god...  still had problems with the oblique crunch pushups and the one arm sprints though 

Yesterday bi's & tri's
Curl Bar Standing Curl
ss w/ Skulls

Seated DB Curl ss w/Cable push downs w/rope

UH Chins
ss w/ bw Dips

Last night spinning class for 1 hr

Today Shoulders

DB seated Press
Front BB Raise
Side Lateral Raise
Seated Rev flys on pec deck - palms down
Rev Pec Deck (different machine w/handles)

didn't get to shrugs, have to do them later


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 7, 2012)

Here you go, picked up the slack for ya: 

Frost in june is freaking crazy, and 25 tomato plants is freaking crazy. you going to sell them at the farmers market or something?

Great looking workouts though.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2012)

well, here in florida it rains like hell, then with the heat index its 110+  shitty.

when i had bad tendonitis id get massaged, and use an analgesic oil. i used olbas oil. it really helped quite a bit


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 9, 2012)

katt said:


> Just took advantage of the 20% off for Ironmag labs and ordered more Halo


So you are using the Extreme. Not the Halo for Her, right Katt?  What is the dose of Extreme you are taking?  Asking because my gf is interested in anything to reduce fat.  I am tempted to get her anavar....


----------



## katt (Jun 11, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Here you go, picked up the slack for ya:
> 
> Frost in june is freaking crazy, and 25 tomato plants is freaking crazy. you going to sell them at the farmers market or something?
> 
> Great looking workouts though.



Yeah I'm really getting a little fed up with the weather.  No I don't sell the tomatoes, I make salsa... lots and lots of salsa.  Usually give it away for Christmas 



PreMier said:


> well, here in florida it rains like hell, then with the heat index its 110+  shitty.
> 
> when i had bad tendonitis id get massaged, and use an analgesic oil. i used olbas oil. it really helped quite a bit



I'll have to google that Olbas oil??   Thanks for the suggestion.



JerseyDevil said:


> So you are using the Extreme. Not the Halo for Her, right Katt?  What is the dose of Extreme you are taking?  Asking because my gf is interested in anything to reduce fat.  I am tempted to get her anavar....



Right, Halo Extreme.  It has 25 mg instead of 10 (?) I think in the Halo for her.  I do one capsule a day in the morning after my breakfast.   It DOES lean you out, BUT I haven't had any weight loss from it yet, just because I'm not restricting my diet much      I would LOVE to get back into anavar,  hook me up...LOL


----------



## katt (Jun 11, 2012)

This weekend we went and visited the hubby's family in good ole' Bozeman, MT.... freakin' cold there... brrrrr.....

glad to have a little sun today.  Got back late last night, so no workout this morning.  We did hit a Golds Gym there and got a leg workout in on Saturday though, so all was not lost


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 11, 2012)

katt said:


> Right, Halo Extreme.  It has 25 mg instead of 10 (?) I think in the Halo for her.  I do one capsule a day in the morning after my breakfast.   It DOES lean you out, BUT I haven't had any weight loss from it yet, just because I'm not restricting my diet much      I would LOVE to get back into anavar,  hook me up...LOL


Sad to say the only sources I know are overseas. Halo Extreme sounds like a good choice for my gf though..... Hmmmmm


----------



## katt (Jun 12, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Sad to say the only sources I know are overseas. Halo Extreme sounds like a good choice for my gf though..... Hmmmmm


  yup, ours too..  we won't take that chance any more.. too risky


----------



## katt (Jun 12, 2012)

Today was back

Pullups - 6/7/6  I'm stuck on this number... grrrrr

Rev Grip pull down (close grip) (85) 10 (100) 10 (120) 8
ss w/
CG Seated Row (85) 10 (95) 10 (100) 10

T Bar Row (45) 10 (55) 10 (65) 8
ss w/
OH Close Grip Pull down (100) 8 (120) 8 /8

Hypers (35) 10 (40) 10/10

Tonight Insane-X class


----------



## PreMier (Jun 12, 2012)

Amazon.com: Analgesic Oil - 1.65 oz. - Liquid: Health & Personal Care

this, and id apply/massage it on my arms where i had tendinitis, and wrap with an ace bandage.  it gets warm and helped with the healing process imo


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice pulling day      I bet you can get 8 pullups next time


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 12, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> So you are using the Extreme. Not the Halo for Her, right Katt? What is the dose of Extreme you are taking? Asking because my gf is interested in anything to reduce fat. I am tempted to get her anavar....





JerseyDevil said:


> Sad to say the only sources I know are overseas. Halo Extreme sounds like a good choice for my gf though..... Hmmmmm



So your going to throw her into the deep end of the pool to start out? 

But hey at least she's hitting the gym with you, and sounds like it's become something in common for you two, which is all good. 

Great looking workout Katt.


----------



## katt (Jun 13, 2012)

PreMier said:


> Amazon.com: Analgesic Oil - 1.65 oz. - Liquid: Health & Personal Care
> 
> this, and id apply/massage it on my arms where i had tendinitis, and wrap with an ace bandage.  it gets warm and helped with the healing process imo



I'll check into this, thanks P



yellowmoomba said:


> Nice pulling day      I bet you can get 8 pullups next time



Not sure on that one, I've been stuck at 6 for quite a while now.  Maybe I need to install a pull-up bar at the house.



omerta2010 said:


> Great looking workout Katt.



 thanks!


----------



## katt (Jun 13, 2012)

ok Insane X was last night - one of these days I'll get through a class without feeling like my whole body is going to collapse.  ha ha

This morning was chest... started with decline BB press, but something in my shoulder wasn't feeling right so I opted out of this one.  Took the rest a little easier today

DB Bench Press (35) wu 10 (40) 10 (45) 10 (50) 8

Incline DB Press (45) 10 (50) 8 (55) 8

Low cable crossovers (not sure what to call this) starting at the bottom of the cable machine instead of the top and drawing your arms up and squeezing..  (10 per side) 10 (15) 6 - too heavy for correct form   (10) 10

Tonight is spinning - I actually LIKE that class


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 13, 2012)

From this point forward I should start calling you "Cardio Katt" 

Glad you played it safe on the shoulder, don't want to have the same issues at TOH had last I heard from him.


----------



## katt (Jun 14, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> From this point forward I should start calling you "Cardio Katt"
> 
> Glad you played it safe on the shoulder, don't want to have the same issues at TOH had last I heard from him.



I know right??  LOL


----------



## katt (Jun 14, 2012)

last night skipped spinning... It was our anniversary   so I thought I should be nice and cook dinner  LOL

Had my second massage therapy for my arm yesterday,,, needless to say, it hurt WORSE this time and my whole forearm (well, most of it) is bruised this morning.  Next week I have to in twice - help!  

Today was quads - switched it up a bit.  Since we only have 45-50 minutes, it's tough to get our whole workout done.

Hack Squats - 3 sets  15 rep close stance then immediately 15 reps wide stance, repeat 2 more times.

45 degree Angeled leg press - 3 sets - 20 (10 ea close & wide) 18 & 16

Leg extensions - 3 sets 20 reps wide & 20 reps close,  this was a KILLER!  I knew I was in trouble by the second set of 20 my quads were burning so bad I had to do a r/p to get through the 20... good lord!

We'll see how they are feeling tonight.  Another spin class - I'm going to attempt it


----------



## flynike (Jun 17, 2012)

Happy anniversary kat!


----------



## katt (Jun 17, 2012)

flynike said:


> Happy anniversary kat!



Thanks flynike!


----------



## katt (Jun 17, 2012)

Haven't updated in a couple days.  Did do the spin class Thursday night.  Friday morning was bi's and tri's.  We were just about finished and I looked up and the gal that is doing my massage therapy was staring at me... then she said "take it easy on the forearm, it'll heal better"  with this little 'look' on her face... uh oh.....   LOL

Had the grandkids all weekend, had a car show downtown, so went down for the street run on Friday night and went down again on Saturday to check all the cars out up close.  But by the time we got there, they were pulling them out, so went to let the kids play on the huge jungle gym structure the have at the park, then went home.   Better luck looking at the cars next year I guess.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy (belated) Anniversary Kat and Ben!!!!!


----------



## katt (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks JD!   

 Well, yesterday we did the same leg workout as last Thursday..  My MT said to concentrate on higher rep ranges while she's working on my tendonitis, so that's what I'm doing - or going to do.   Had my third appointment yesterday, and holy hell... it was worse than the last one.    She pretty much is doing my shoulders, arms and upper trap, chest & back area.  I had a RAGING headache for the remainder of the day yesterday after she was done, and after three Advil, it was still there.

Today I just feel beat up   Didn't make it to the gym because of the soreness, and all the bruising on my bad arm looks like I ran into a brick wall or something.    

Will do spinning tonight though.  Maybe that will help my mood today.. next appt is for Friday and I honestly don't know if I'm going to go with all these bruises - it'll just make them worse.  Will update tomorrow


----------



## katt (Jun 21, 2012)

ok today was better.  Last night I had a talk with my MT, and she gave me the "it's going to get worse before it gets better" chat    Spinning last night was awful,,, I couldn't put any pressure on my one on the handle bars, and if I did, I got zingers running up my arm.. really frustrated.

This morning was chest and it went ok  

DB Flat bench press (30) 20 (35) 20 (40) 20 (45) 15
DB Incline Press (30) 20 (35) 15 (40) 15 (45) 15
Cable Crossovers (20 ea side) 3x20
Decline press machine (20 ea side) 2x20 - ran out of time

We just started taking Creatine during the workouts this week - definitely notice more water getting into the muscles.  I'm not EVEN going to step on the scale until this segment is over...LOL


----------



## PreMier (Jun 21, 2012)

I've put on over 8lbs in the last couple weeks, on creatine


----------



## flynike (Jun 21, 2012)

PreMier said:


> I've put on over 8lbs in the last couple weeks, on creatine


For a guy I'm sure you dont have a problem w that


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok so is Cardio Kat slacking again? Just because I haven't been doesn't mean you get to slack off.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 25, 2012)

I would get a new MT... Pain should not be part of the equation.  Maybe some, but not like what you are describing.


----------



## katt (Jun 27, 2012)

nope not slacking O,,, Although why the F are you slacking?????  You better have a damn good reason  LOL

will post tonight after I get home from work - still hitting it hard.  I did go to a 'partner' of the MT and she had a different technique.  More pressure point type and WAY more tolerable  

I quit taking the Creatine right now.... I was blowing up like a balloon... geesh  

Work is busy, garden is growing (YAY) but needs weeding and the days are longer so it's just hard to sit at the computer when you can be outside!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

katt said:


> nope not slacking O,,, Although why the F are you slacking????? You better have a damn good reason LOL



Does shit job and looking for a new one count?  

Still taking it out on the weights, just haven't been on the boards as much. Glad to hear this MT isn't as painful.

And when are you sending me the salsa?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 27, 2012)

katt said:


> ....and the days are longer so it's just hard to sit at the computer when you can be outside!!


Words to live by!!


----------



## katt (Jun 29, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Does shit job and looking for a new one count?
> 
> Still taking it out on the weights, just haven't been on the boards as much. Glad to hear this MT isn't as painful.
> 
> And when are you sending me the salsa?



  well, I'm completely out of it right now...just watching the tomato plants grow  

Sorry about your job... mine sucks some days too, just because I really get tired of the lazy-ass Realtors, but then again, that's my job security


----------



## katt (Jun 29, 2012)

Yup JD.....  Gotta take advantage of the 2 short months we have here of warmer weather 

Big 3 on 3 basketball tourney this weekend    Love going the last day to watch all the final games... so fun!


----------



## katt (Jun 29, 2012)

Today was bi's & tri's - kept higher reps, lower weight - aka BOREDOM....   My MT was there and passed by me saying "you look bored"  ....   sucks right now


----------



## katt (Aug 22, 2012)

ok so update - MT sessions are now once every 3-4 weeks. The original problem that I went in for feels fantastic right now - BUT, other things are happening now.... shoulder tweeks and sciatic nerve is giving me real issues on leg day...WTF??    How is it that I've gone for 50-some years without major tweeks and now all these things are giving me grief...    I'll keep on plugging away though, even with issues.   I'm not that 'sit on the couch & eat bon bons' type of gal   LOL

Enjoying the hell out of all of our warm weather we are getting this year!!  Tomato plants are 5-6 feet tall (some of them) and LOADED with tomatoes!!  Salsa making is in my future and soon!     YUM!    Canning green beans tonight, made Zucchini relish Saturday, beets & carrots need to be pulled and canned, plus cabbage, cucumbers, eggplant, corn and Yukon potatoes are growing like crazy!!     LOVE fresh vege's


----------



## flynike (Aug 22, 2012)

Well, welcome back stranger!!!


----------



## katt (Aug 23, 2012)

flynike said:


> Well, welcome back stranger!!!



Thanks Girl    Hoping to get back into posting once the garden work/canning is done and I have more time.   Hope everything is going well with you now


----------



## Pylon (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## flynike (Aug 26, 2012)

katt said:


> Thanks Girl    Hoping to get back into posting once the garden work/canning is done and I have more time.   Hope everything is going well with you now


Fresh fruits and veggies sounds delicious! 
 Yes! I am thankful for everything!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice work in here...keep up the good job!


----------



## kboy (Aug 27, 2012)

goob said:


> Willing to try anything once eh?????
> 
> 
> 
> I'm coming right over.   With ky, a jello and a goat............




Hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!! This shit is funny.......


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah ya gotta luv Goob......    Always there with a comeback


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2012)

ok so I really really should start posting again.    Cardio has been  non-existent this summer, but all the classes are starting up again at the local gym (the ones at 5:30 pm anyway) which is great for me because I can just head there after work.   Still canning salsa and green beans right now, have quite a few potatoes to dig up and tomatillos are just starting to get ready.   

Meeting with my MT once every 3-4 weeks now, things are going pretty good - just trying to get the joints/tendons warmed up before I start lifting anything somewhat heavy right now.   Have the yearly blood work this week, then hoping to start another 4-week Halo session.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey PY!  What's been happening in your world??


----------



## Pylon (Sep 12, 2012)

Not much.  Getting older.  Trying to slow it down a bit.  How's by you?


----------



## katt (Sep 12, 2012)

ha ha - same here, but it doesn't seem to be working for me      Just BUSY this summer, don't remember one zooming by so insanely fast!!   Had one of my daughters move closer to home, so that means I get to spend more time with her four kids, so maybe that's where my time went?!?... ha ha

Glad to see you're still hanging around the boards.   Still on the weight loss journey?  I tend to go up in the summer and down again in the winter... vicious cycle


----------



## katt (Sep 13, 2012)

Today was a little back..   CG pulldowns ss w/WG seated rows, One arm DB rows ss w/hypers, and straight arm cable push downs ss w/body pulls.  Have to SS any more in the a.m. since we only have a max of 45 minutes.


----------



## katt (Sep 14, 2012)

Today did chest/shoulders while my hubby did his leg workout.    Did a LOT of warmup work to get my shoulder nice and warm for my working sets.  Still kept weight lower than normal just because I didn't want to re-injure it 

Flat DB Press ss w/ Upright rows
Incline Bar ss w/DB Front Raises
Flat bench DB Fly ss w/Side Laterals

was it for the day.  Have grandkids tonight  through the weekend, so will be spending some quality time NOT at the gym


----------



## Lil Sexy (Sep 15, 2012)

katt said:


> ha ha - same here, but it doesn't seem to be working for me      Just BUSY this summer, don't remember one zooming by so insanely fast!!   Had one of my daughters move closer to home, so that means I get to spend more time with her four kids, so maybe that's where my time went?!?... ha ha
> 
> Glad to see you're still hanging around the boards.   Still on the weight loss journey?  I tend to go up in the summer and down again in the winter... vicious cycle


 I hear you on that one!  It much easier for me to spend time in the gym in the winter than It is in the summer.


----------



## flynike (Sep 17, 2012)

Lil Sexy said:


> I hear you on that one!  It much easier for me to spend time in the gym in the winter than It is in the summer.


I have to force myself on the rainy mornings!


----------



## flynike (Sep 17, 2012)

I almost forgot ....

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 17, 2012)

Happy Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2012)

Happy B-Day, K!


----------



## katt (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks guys  

Started off the big B-Day with LEGS!  Seemed like the best way to go...LOL

45 degree leg press (90) 10/10 for wu,  (180) 10 (230) 10 (260) 10

Hack Squat machine (90) 10/10 (180) 3 (knee was hurting) (140) 10

Seated Leg Extensions (135) 10 (150) 8 (165) 8
ss w/
Lying Leg extension (60) 10 (65) 10 (70) 10
ss w/
HS Calf Raise (45) 12/12/12

Then box jumps - 3 set of 15

Done!  Felt GREAT!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2012)

how tall is the box?


----------



## katt (Sep 19, 2012)

Well B it was actually one of the benches, I just used that.  For the step ups when I get them in I use one that's mid-hip high (yes I'm really short)   But for the jumps - seeing that I cannot jump to save my life, I opted for something smaller....LOL


----------



## katt (Sep 19, 2012)

Yesterday was an awesome birthday - my girlfriend came by the house last night and gave me this blinged out "Love Pink" sweatshirt   LOVE BLING!   LOL

Today was back.  Yesterday I had an appt with my MT, so I was kind of sore this morning. 

Rev grip Pull downs ss w/CG Seated Row
(85) 8/8 (100) 8/8 (110/100) 8/8

T Bar Row (55) 8 (65) 7 /8

Seated HS High Row ss w/LF Low Row Wide Grip
(60) 8/8 (70/60) 8/15 (70/75) 5/12

This working wasn't really gellin' but oh well..


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice work in here Katt and happy belated birthday!


----------



## katt (Sep 20, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Nice work in here Katt and happy belated birthday!



Hey thanks!


----------



## katt (Sep 20, 2012)

Today chest & shoulders.  Need to get some warm up in before we get to the gym, Seems my shoulder took too long to get warmed up this morning, so everything was lighter  

DB Press (flat) (25) 15 (30's) 15 (40) 10 (45) 10 (50) 8

Incline DB Press (30) 15 (35) 12 (40) 12   This is the one that bothers me the most, just launching the first couple is painful, then it gets better

Cable crossovers (20 ea side) 3x10

Front DB Raise (15) 8 (17.5) 8 (20) 8

Upright Row (40) 10 (50) 10/8


Maybe next time I'll remember to warm up     At least I got most of  it done


----------



## flynike (Sep 20, 2012)

Strong woman!!


----------



## katt (Sep 21, 2012)

getting there

Today was bi's & tri's
 Curl Bar (35) 15 (55) 10 (65) 7/5..ugh  did a few negatives
ss w/
CG Bench (50) 12 (60) 12 (70) 10

Seated Incline DB Curl (20) 10 (22.5) 10 (25) 10
ss w/
Cable push downs w/Rope (35) 12 (40) 10/10

Standing Hammer Curls (25) 10 (27.5) 8 (25) 15
ss w/
Bench Dips  3x15

Last workout for the week.  Tonight we head in to the Casino (Night of Champions Saturday)  taking a little vaca and getting motivated watching the competitors!     Should be a good competition, they have more competitors than last year!  woot woot!!


----------

